# Birchbox October 2012



## Missglammygirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey everyone! I know its early and due to some shipping issues, some haven't got the september boxes yet






But I was on instagram this morning and found this image of a few of the items that will be featured in next month's video.




Its kind if hard to tell what the items are due to the filter she used, but I think I spy harvey prince hello and maybe some tenoverten or essie polishes? And the shiny bottle may be caudalie vinoexpert firming serum?

Let me know what you think!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone! I know its early and due to some shipping issues, some haven't got the september boxes yet
> 
> ...


 Ooooo I hope it's a Halloween themed box!!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/tenoverten-nail-polish   you may be right about that!  Looks nice!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 20, 2012)

Haha, at this point, I'd just assume move on to October. I'm still boxless and bitter. Bring on October. I'd love to get some funky lashes for Halloween.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 20, 2012)

there are LOTS of new things in the shop already...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/tenoverten-nail-polish   you may be right about that!  Looks nice!


 I saw the white cap and thought it was one of those 2. But im a little nail polished out. After circus polishes in myglam/ipsy and color club last month, I really dont know if i need more for a while but I never turn down a free polish lol


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 20, 2012)

I really don't want to get the Harvey Prince Hello

 again!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 20, 2012)

and that one on the right has to be the DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer.  Nothing else looks like that!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 20, 2012)

argggh.  more repeats!  They sent that out in May 2011's boxes.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

I really think the polishes are Essie. I saw this during my lunch and took a screen shot so I can Zoom in and noticed the size of the bottle is not as wide as the tenoverten polish. 

I do see the Harvey perfume as well.  The other products I can't make out.

Edited for spoilers.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 20, 2012)

still boxless but some of the products look good, i think those are essie polishes too.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 20, 2012)

nice detective work everyone!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm tweaking my profiles as we speak so I hopefully won't get the DDF!  Ha!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 20, 2012)

So far I dont object to getting anything you guys have said. I like! Who's the guy in the screen shot? Never seen him before


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 20, 2012)

the Essie looks beautiful if it's from fall's collection.


----------



## karenX (Sep 20, 2012)

I wouldn't mind any of those things.

 Definitely hoping for some fun Halloween stuff in the box, too.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the Essie looks beautiful if it's from fall's collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

If anyone's interested, you can get 20% off plus free shipping at the Shu Uemura website with the code FIRSTORDER. Valid til the end of the month.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 20, 2012)

I wanted you guys to see the Essie Bottle. Those shades seem similar to the Essie Collection Above. Sorry about the quality...again I need the Iphone 5...lol I will keep using that excuse until I get it. lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the Essie looks beautiful if it's from fall's collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted you guys to see the Essie Bottle. Those shades seem similar to the Essie Collection Above. Sorry about the quality...again I need the Iphone 5...lol I will keep using that excuse until I get it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh! liking the 2 nudes!


 I would LOOOOOOVE to get a nude polish! I have about every single color imaginable except for a good nude, lol.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! The colors look pretty! I wonder if everyone will get the polishes or just some...


I hope everyone will get a polish, I love nude colors!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, whoa! Already busting out the detective skills for October? Nice!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 20, 2012)

I would love to get one of those polishes. Sooo much better than Color Club. Anybod know where I can get Bikini So Teeny? All the stores here are out of it.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 20, 2012)

Ahhh those polishes are gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm excited!!!!!!!! I co-sign on the funky eye lashes!


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love to get one of those polishes. Sooo much better than Color Club.
> 
> Anybod know where I can get Bikini So Teeny? All the stores here are out of it.


 They still have it at Drugstore.com


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 20, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well I'm certainly waiting to pick any of those up if they are sending them in next month's box. Such pretty colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

woot! you go, super sleuths!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 21, 2012)

Another Essie polish. More Claudile (which always means tiny, tiny samples). Harvey Prince again. I think I may have to break up with BB after my next year anniversary code.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 21, 2012)

here is another spoiler: 

from facebook on Malin+Goetz 's page:





in the screen those look like some pretty hefty bottles of product, but who knows- maybe they are just showing big ones and sending foils....


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hopefully October's shipping will be better than September's...and I'm saying that even though I got my box on time and with no tracking info error crap


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted you guys to see the Essie Bottle. Those shades seem similar to the Essie Collection Above. Sorry about the quality...again I need the Iphone 5...lol I will keep using that excuse until I get it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 21, 2012)

You guys are super sleuths! I'm impressed! and yeah, they usually show the full size and send us single use packets. October is BB's make it or break it month for me! I'm starting Ipsy/myglam so they are on the chopping block!


----------



## cosmia (Sep 21, 2012)

i love this board! can't wait for october's box.


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 21, 2012)

i have never tried a nude polish, id like to get one just to try it, but i love being bright and obnoxious with my nails


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 21, 2012)

Nude fingernail polish is the best kind of fingernail polish, IMO. I could have buckets of them, and I'd still want more. I agree, I really hope there is a Halloween theme, even if it is mostly packaging. I don't want makeup for Halloween, just fall colors and great skincare with some orange and black motifs going on.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh man, so excited. October will be my third month with BB so I hope I get my 20% off coupon -- unless you get it after three boxes (start of the fourth month?). I'd be okay with Essie polishes, but I really wouldn't mind trying tenoverten. Essie s definitely a step up from Color Club though, but I'd prefer Zoya. I think their fall collection this year is GORGEOUS.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nude fingernail polish is the best kind of fingernail polish, IMO. I could have buckets of them, and I'd still want more. I agree, I really hope there is a Halloween theme, even if it is mostly packaging. I don't want makeup for Halloween, just fall colors and great skincare with some orange and black motifs going on.


thats how i feel about  nude polishes! I love them so much, I have tons but I deff wont mind getting more


----------



## javagirl87 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here is another spoiler:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thats how i feel about  nude polishes! I love them so much, I have tons but I deff wont mind getting more


 


> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nude fingernail polish is the best kind of fingernail polish, IMO. I could have buckets of them, and I'd still want more. I agree, I really hope there is a Halloween theme, even if it is mostly packaging. I don't want makeup for Halloween, just fall colors and great skincare with some orange and black motifs going on.


 I wish I could pull off nude polishes - I never buy them because I think they look awful with my skin tone! I'm pretty olive from being in the Texas sun all the time (the lighting in my pic is WAY off - I'm actually several shades darker) and whenever I try nude polish I always think of the fake tan+nude duck lips combination you see in mirror self-portraits and reach straight for my bottle of remover.

I'd definitely love a Halloween theme too, whether it's just packaging or also the actual products!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but this looks like Fekkai to me


 Most likely not, since it's from the Malin &amp; Goetz FB page.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally off topic, but I've seen quite a few people talk about pre-ordering the new iPhone.  If you don't already, sign up for www.buymytronics.com!  Whenever I switch I always sell my old phones to them.  We just got $50 for my husband's old sidekick.


Thanks!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI wish I could pull off nude polishes - I never buy them because I think they look awful with my skin tone! I'm pretty olive from being in the Texas sun all the time (the lighting in my pic is WAY off - I'm actually several shades darker) and whenever I try nude polish I always think of the fake tan+nude duck lips combination you see in mirror self-portraits and reach straight for my bottle of remover.
> 
> I'd definitely love a Halloween theme too, whether it's just packaging or also the actual products!


 You just need to find the right nude for you, maybe something slightly bronzey or rosier. There is an Essie called "Buy me a Cameo." It might be more nude on you, on me it is a subtle bronze. I have an OPI that might work too, but I can't think of the name.

You know what? There is a really rosey nude that Essie makes called "Eternal Optimist." I think it could look good on anyone. I know it looks good on someone with dark skin tone. I like to wear it too, and I am super pale, so maybe it would work on olive.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You just need to find the right nude for you, maybe something slightly bronzey or rosier. There is an Essie called "Buy me a Cameo." It might be more nude on you, on me it is a subtle bronze. I have an OPI that might work too, but I can't think of the name.
> ...


 I do actually really like Penny Talk from Essie against my skin tone, but I honestly probably wouldn't have picked it up if it weren't metallic. I just love bright colours and glitters too much to give nudes much time. I'll definitely check out the swatches of your recommendations though, I need to pick up a few more neutral polishes in anticipation of the engineering internship I may get soon.


----------



## randerso (Sep 21, 2012)

Yay, Essie is my favorite nail polish brand. Also, last time I got an Essie from BB it was full sized (Teen Vogue box), so there's an added bonus. Not sure if they even manufacture half size ones.

Essie does some great nudes. I think Power Lunch would look good on most skin tones (light peach), plus it has shimmer in it so it's not too boring.  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You just need to find the right nude for you, maybe something slightly bronzey or rosier. There is an Essie called "Buy me a Cameo." It might be more nude on you, on me it is a subtle bronze. I have an OPI that might work too, but I can't think of the name.
> ...


My favorite nude is OPI's Passion. It looks like pale pink in the bottle, but with my complexion (fair with golden undertones) it looks less pink and more nude.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, Essie is my favorite nail polish brand. Also, last time I got an Essie from BB it was full sized (Teen Vogue box), so there's an added bonus. Not sure if they even manufacture half size ones.
> 
> Essie does some great nudes. I think Power Lunch would look good on most skin tones (light peach), plus it has shimmer in it so it's not too boring.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pretty sure they sell smaller sized bottles. I think I have seen them in quads like a fall collection, etc.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, Essie is my favorite nail polish brand. Also, last time I got an Essie from BB it was full sized (Teen Vogue box), so there's an added bonus. Not sure if they even manufacture half size ones.
> 
> Essie does some great nudes. I think Power Lunch would look good on most skin tones (light peach), plus it has shimmer in it so it's not too boring.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They do make small ones. They usually make boxes of four minis like this for all their collections. They're apparently 0.16oz each which is about 4.73mL... so a little less than 1/3rd the size of a full bottle of Essie polish.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 22, 2012)

Oooh fingers crossed we get Essie!  I have only ever got Color club and Zoya through BB (I was not lucky enough to get a TV box).  And here's to positivity and moving forward on this thread.  September's was so unhappy!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty sure they sell smaller sized bottles. I think I have seen them in quads like a fall collection, etc.


 I see their mini quads at TJ Maxx all the time.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far I dont object to getting anything you guys have said. I like! Who's the guy in the screen shot? Never seen him before


 i think that's katia's husband. i looked at his instagram


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 22, 2012)

please please please let it be essie!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 22, 2012)

> please please please let it be essie!!!


 I second that. Lol


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 22, 2012)

> I wish I could pull off nude polishes - I never buy them because I think they look awful with my skin tone! I'm pretty olive from being in the Texas sun all the time (the lighting in my pic is WAY off - I'm actually several shades darker) and whenever I try nude polish I always think of the fake tan+nude duck lips combination you see in mirror self-portraits and reach straight for my bottle of remover. I'd definitely love a Halloween theme too, whether it's just packaging or also the actual products!


 I have olive toned skin and my favourite nude polish is Cho by Zoya. I believe they still have it on the BB website. It has somewhat of an orangey undertone (but does not look orange at all!) and little goldfish flecks....sooo pretty I've gone through a half a bottle of it since May!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Sep 22, 2012)

> I would love to get one of those polishes. Sooo much better than Color Club. Anybod know where I can get Bikini So Teeny? All the stores here are out of it.


 Try Amazon or EBay.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 22, 2012)

Best nude nail polish on the market is RGB in Doll, sooooo worth the splurge.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Best nude nail polish on the market is RGB in Doll, sooooo worth the splurge.


Oh, I know. For now, it is the color I use every time I polish. If I could only have one color, this would be it. The color is perfect, but the thing that really makes it amazing is that it goes on thick with one coat and then dries really fast. Doing my fingernails takes about five minutes total, because taking it off is also really fast. I never would have thought a polish existed that could make me admit paying that much was worth it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 22, 2012)

Since we're on the topic of Essie and nudes, I took a peak (haha) at Sneakpeeq today, and they're having an Essie event. All the packs of 3 are $17 ($5.67 per bottle)  and the packs of 8 are $40 ($5 per bottle). I clicked around some more and ended up with a 5% discount so it ended up as $4.75/bottle for the 8 pack and $5.38/bottle for the 3 pack. I've seen Essie cheaper, but it's not a horrible deal and you can try out a bunch of nudes lol. If you're new to the site, you might even manage to get a better extra discount than me and you might even manage to get an extra accessory out of it for free.

The one thing I remember about Sneakpeeq is that the shipping is super slow, but you might still end up getting it before your September October BB shows up, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh I just saw this comment: "New Members only have to pay $7.00 for a set of 3 Essie polishes? I think that's a great deal, considering at your local drugstore 1 bottle of Essie = $8.00."

So you might as well grab it and try some new nude polish ;D Now I really wish I'd waited to join since it links with your FB account. I got a BWC lipstick for $3 and a crappy ring, but I'd rather have gotten some Essie polish.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 23, 2012)

RGB Beach is my best nude nail polish, I get so many compliments when I use it. I love the formula and it is really fast drying


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since we're on the topic of Essie and nudes, I took a peak (haha) at Sneakpeeq today, and they're having an Essie event. All the packs of 3 are $17 ($5.67 per bottle)  and the packs of 8 are $40 ($5 per bottle). I clicked around some more and ended up with a 5% discount so it ended up as $4.75/bottle for the 8 pack and $5.38/bottle for the 3 pack. I've seen Essie cheaper, but it's not a horrible deal and you can try out a bunch of nudes lol. If you're new to the site, you might even manage to get a better extra discount than me and you might even manage to get an extra accessory out of it for free.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Just bought a 3 pack for $7!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bells (Sep 23, 2012)

I still haven't gotten my September box but getting something from the Recessionista collection would make up for it...then I can order more from the shop with my points, 3 month discount code and cancel! *cackles*

I did see Birchbox post something on Twitter about the essie fall 2012 collection so...


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm ready for the October box. Hopefully the shipping issues don't happen again.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone know where we can read the reviews Birchbox members write for their products?

I want to purchase the LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst which I received in my box, but I want to see what other people have to say about it.


----------



## missionista (Sep 25, 2012)

> Does anyone know where we can read the reviews Birchbox members write for their products?


 I'm not sure that we can yet.  I think BB was planning to make this possible, but I haven't seen a way to read reviews.  If anyone else knows of one, please tell us!  In the meantime, I've seen people ask questions on here, and get replies.  If you haven't yet, you might want to post this on the September birchbox thread.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that we can yet.  I think BB was planning to make this possible, but I haven't seen a way to read reviews.  If anyone else knows of one, please tell us!  In the meantime, I've seen people ask questions on here, and get replies.  If you haven't yet, you might want to post this on the September birchbox thread.


I was wondering about that too, because they give us an incentive to do the reviews, so they must want them for a reason? And it would be helpful to read them while browsing the BB store.


----------



## amidea (Sep 25, 2012)

i bought one of the trios from sneaqpeek but i realized after that the three i bought (the mademoiselle trio - mademoiselle, waltz and ballet slippers) seem to be very sheer instead of looking like the color in the bottle, which i dont really like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i bought one of the trios from sneaqpeek but i realized after that the three i bought (the mademoiselle trio - mademoiselle, waltz and ballet slippers) seem to be very sheer instead of looking like the color in the bottle, which i dont really like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can try sticking them in the trades if you really end up not liking them. They're pretty classic/standard Essie colours that a lot of people use, so you'd probably be able to find someone who'd want a bottle.


----------



## iluvteffy (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i bought one of the trios from sneaqpeek but i realized after that the three i bought (the mademoiselle trio - mademoiselle, waltz and ballet slippers) seem to be very sheer instead of looking like the color in the bottle, which i dont really like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Mademoiselle is actually one of my favorite Essie polishes. You can use it as a base for french manicures, I use is for when i want a simple and natural look.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i bought one of the trios from sneaqpeek but i realized after that the three i bought (the mademoiselle trio - mademoiselle, waltz and ballet slippers) seem to be very sheer instead of looking like the color in the bottle, which i dont really like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hate sheer polish too. I always want it to be completely opaque, unless it is glitter.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hate sheer polish too. I always want it to be completely opaque, unless it is glitter.


 me too! I always have issues with streaky application, so sometimes its easier to just buy darker opaque colors


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG is your home button effed up too? my bf just got a 5,so I got his 4 to use as a secondary device, and it has to have the virtual home button too, so annoying, it gets in the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wanted you guys to see the Essie Bottle. Those shades seem similar to the Essie Collection Above. Sorry about the quality...again I need the Iphone 5...lol I will keep using that excuse until I get it. lol


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 26, 2012)

They definitely look like the Essie nail polishes! They are actually the ones I was hoping would come in the September boxes! I would be happy to get one in October's box.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LMAO!!!! Yess! It is! I am so use to it now....that is why I need an upgrade ASAP!  I am too lazy to make an appointment at the Apple store.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but this looks like Fekkai to me


 i was thinking fekkai too... got it last month and it was just a foil packet


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 26, 2012)

I really hope that they send the Essie out to everyone, because I'm a nail polish hoarder and would be ecstatic to receive a nail polish and an Essie one at that. I hope that if they're going to send such a great product out, everyone needs to get it!


----------



## xiehan (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope that they send the Essie out to everyone, because I'm a nail polish hoarder and would be ecstatic to receive a nail polish and an Essie one at that. I hope that if they're going to send such a great product out, everyone needs to get it!


 It would be great, but it seems unlikely to me since everyone also already got a nail polish in September.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It would be great, but it seems unlikely to me since everyone also already got a nail polish in September.


That's a bummer since I much prefer Essie to Color Club. I wonder what gives people priority though? I've my profile set on "one thing you'd splurge on" to nail polish so maybe that'll increase the chances... especially since all those colours in the preview look super super cute and my taste.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 26, 2012)

they did send essie out for everyone who got the Teen Vogue box, the last time they had essie. but i really don't think it'll be likely that everyone will get it this time, would be nice though!


----------



## xiehan (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a bummer since I much prefer Essie to Color Club. I wonder what gives people priority though? I've my profile set on "one thing you'd splurge on" to nail polish so maybe that'll increase the chances... especially since all those colours in the preview look super super cute and my taste.


 I think some people have mentioned that the "one thing you'd splurge on" is the thing you're least likely to get (I guess since it's something you'll already buy for yourself anyway?) but I could never figure out if that was actually proven or just conjecture.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think some people have mentioned that the "one thing you'd splurge on" is the thing you're least likely to get (I guess since it's something you'll already buy for yourself anyway?) but I could never figure out if that was actually proven or just conjecture.


I am new to BB this month, and I left mine blank. I remember someone saying she left hers blank, and she got more full sized products in her box. So, I am testing that. My first box is box 15 (September) which has a fairly good sized Caudalie Vinexpert Firming Serum (anti-aging is one of my key concerns in the profile) but nothing full sized. Well, there wasn't much fill sized in September, was there? I am supposed to get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know if this is true. I put in nail polish and have received some twice and I have gotten full sized items in half of my boxes for my six months of subscription (stila one step bronze, eyeko liquid eyeliner, pixi lip and line). Howwever I have also gotten several "bad" items and really feel like for that sort of thing it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think some people have mentioned that the "one thing you'd splurge on" is the thing you're least likely to get (I guess since it's something you'll already buy for yourself anyway?) but I could never figure out if that was actually proven or just conjecture.


 it's true for me. i put perfume as my splurge and i've only received one in august


----------



## gemstone (Sep 26, 2012)

> it's true for me. i put perfume as my splurge and i've only received one in august


 Yeah but I feel like it is just coincidence and not the rule.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if this is true. I put in nail polish and have received some twice and I have gotten full sized items in half of my boxes for my six months of subscription (stila one step bronze, eyeko liquid eyeliner, pixi lip and line). Howwever I have also gotten several "bad" items and really feel like for that sort of thing it's the luck of the draw.


 ive gotten similar boxes. In june the one step bronze for both accounts, in july beautyblender box for both again. in august, both got the same box with the stila liner ( but i was lucky since one box was brown and the other black) and last month one sub got the 21 drops, color club in gray and the teas and the other one got a similar box with the same polish and the primer.


----------



## Shatae (Sep 26, 2012)

Just received my first Birchbox yesterday.  I was starting to think I would get my October box before my September.  Got a few cool things....Not sure if it is worth keeping the subscription though.  I guess I'll hang in there for a couple of months and see what happens.  Not impressed that it took til the 25th of September to get my box.  I live in PA it's not like I live in Hawaii or something.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 27, 2012)

Off topic, but when did Birchbox start allowing people to post directly to their FB wall?


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 27, 2012)

This was very recent! I just noticed it yesterday too.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, I just looked back and it has been at least a week and a half!


----------



## karenX (Sep 27, 2012)

Did anyone else just get an email from BB asking if you want a Goop themed BB for October instead of the regular BB Transformation theme?

I said yes. I think the value in a Goop box might be higher.


----------



## PAsh (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else just get an email from BB asking if you want a Goop themed BB for October instead of the regular BB Transformation theme?
> 
> I said yes. I think the value in a Goop box might be higher.


 Yes, I opt in for one box, and opt out for another, just for comparison purposes.


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I opt in for one box, and opt out for another, just for comparison purposes.


 I haven't seen any e-mail.  Goop is Gwyneth Paltrow's site, right?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I opt in for one box, and opt out for another, just for comparison purposes.


 i didn't get one and i just checked my spam folder too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen any e-mail.  Goop is Gwyneth Paltrow's site, right?


Nope, no e-mail here.. What is Goop?


----------



## karenX (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep - Paltrow's site.

Check your accounts on Birchbox. there was a notice there, as well.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 27, 2012)

hmmm.. doesn't goop do mostly clothes? I don't get it.. didn't get an email either.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep - Paltrow's site.
> 
> Check your accounts on Birchbox. there was a notice there, as well.


 where? i'm looking everywhere


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep - Paltrow's site.
> 
> Check your accounts on Birchbox. there was a notice there, as well.


just logged in and nothing.

I have a newer account though -- maybe they're doing it by seniority of accounts since they probably have limited boxes.


----------



## PAsh (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen any e-mail.  Goop is Gwyneth Paltrow's site, right?


yes, she's always touting overpriced pretentious mess on there, who knows..may be we'll get her $400 cleanse kit. lol


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 27, 2012)

yeah- nothing in my account either. i bought a year sub that started in May, so oct will be my 6th box.


----------



## wagz379 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just got the "goop" collab box email, too and wondered if you all were opting in or not?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the "goop" collab box email, too and wondered if you all were opting in or not?


 i will if i get an email...


----------



## xiehan (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm guessing it might take a while to roll the e-mails out to everyone.

I'm torn -- nothing about Goop sounds particularly appealing (especially the name 




) but I'm worried that those of us who opt out will just get stuck with leftovers from last month... a lot of which were leftovers from previous months...

What have people's experiences been when they opted out of the special collab boxes?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 27, 2012)

I got the email and poked around in that account to see where it was other than the email, but I couldn't find anything there. I'm opting in on my main account just for the hell of it. I may or may not opt in for one of my other accounts, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm opting in for a goop box even though the spoilers in this thread are very tempting but something different might be good.


----------



## karenX (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where? i'm looking everywhere


 It popped up as soon as I logged in. Not sure why you guys don't have it yet. Maybe it'll be there soon.

Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes, she's always touting overpriced pretentious mess on there, who knows..may be we'll get her $400 cleanse kit. lol


 this was EXACTLY my reasoning for opting in. lol


----------



## gemstone (Sep 27, 2012)

I think the emails just take awhile to all send out, I normally get them late afternoon but all of them say they were sent very early in the morning.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 27, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm torn -- nothing about Goop sounds particularly appealing (especially the name 



) but I'm worried that those of us who opt out will just get stuck with leftovers from last month... a lot of which were leftovers from previous months...

I don't have the option (yet?) to choose but I think I'm opting in if I can. I'm also worried that the non-goop boxes will be leftovers from September, and that's the last thing I want, as IMO it was a pretty underwhelming month. Surely this collab can't be worse than the teeny little tubes and foil packets from last month? /knock on wood


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 27, 2012)

oh gosh. i haven't gotten anything about opting in yet, but if i do idk what i'll do!

the essie in the previews is really really tempting.

but all the themed or sponsored boxes i've gotten have been fun?


----------



## HallenD (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else just get an email from BB asking if you want a Goop themed BB for October instead of the regular BB Transformation theme?
> 
> I said yes. I think the value in a Goop box might be higher.


opted in for this as well! and just signed up for the regular box on another account just to see what they're offering in both boxes =P


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm afraid of getting vitamins and kale chips and laxatives I mean 'cleanse'.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in, too. Theme boxes are usually better. But what happened to that collaboration box with the signer no one has heard of?


----------



## JessP (Sep 27, 2012)

I used to subscribe to Goop's/Gwyneth's weekly emails - they ended up being a bit too pretentious/hysterical (read: http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattcherette/the-12-most-ridiculous-parts-of-gwyneth-paltrow3). Kinda funny lol.  Also, I remember reading in one of the first emails that her childhood nickname was Goop, so that's where the name comes from.

Anyway, I may opt in if I get the chance because I've been liking the sponsored boxes a bit better than the regular ones.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 27, 2012)

No email either about the goop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully i get one


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just opted in for the goop box. It can't be any worse than my last to boxes...right????


----------



## PAsh (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this was EXACTLY my reasoning for opting in. lol


I concur, as it was mine too.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2012)

Will this be an option for everyone or a select few? I have not received an email or any pop-up on their website. My interest is peaked!


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 27, 2012)

No email for me


----------



## BarbieZ (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in.  I figure why not - hopefully it will at least be stuff that's new to me, ya know?


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have 3 accounts... no email from BB on any of them yet


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2012)

They just posted on their facebook:

"All subscribers will have the opportunity to opt in or out of the GOOP boxes. Not all emails have been sent. You will get yours shortly "


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, so I'm basically dying of laughter after checking out the goop website and had to share this with you ladies. This can't be real:


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

Gwyneth Paltrow definitely lives a different kind of life than I do....


----------



## Wynter (Sep 27, 2012)

I got an e -mail too.  Not sure what to do....all of the stuff she recommends is crazy expensive, and if I opt-in and happened to find my HG product, I likely couldn't afford it after the sample ran out!   That'd just leave me a bit depressed (or really broke)! lol


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I'm basically dying of laughter after checking out the goop website and had to share this with you ladies. This can't be real:


 What the heck is it made out of!?


----------



## missionista (Sep 27, 2012)

Got the e-mail and opted out.  I am SO not into Gwyneth/GOOP.  Also, I opted out of the Teen Vogue box, and was pretty happy about that.  Am looking forward to seeing what everyone gets though.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What the heck is it made out of!?


 I have no idea, but it looks like what my boyfriend's work shirts turn into after he's drenched them in sweat to the point that they're stretched out and I demand that they be thrown away. Seriously, when I look at that shirt I can smell his dirty work clothes. Gross!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 27, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erikalisa55 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not sure if this as been posted yet or not but I remember seeing Mollie from BB instagram this sneak peek for October. Any theories on this being the regular or goop birchbox for October?





So far I spy essie and Harvey Prince Hello... please feel free to state your guesses on the other products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 27, 2012)

Ooh I'm excited for a collab. I will definitely opt in!


----------



## bells (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if this as been posted yet or not but I remember seeing Mollie from BB instagram this sneak peek for October. Any theories on this being the regular or goop birchbox for October?
> 
> ...


----------



## o0jeany0o (Sep 27, 2012)

Also opting in doesn't mean you'll get a goop box or that's what the confirmation page says. I think there are going to be a lot of complaints about that but at least birchbox can say they warned you.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also opting in doesn't mean you'll get a goop box or that's what the confirmation page says. I think there are going to be a lot of complaints about that but at least birchbox can say they warned you.


 When you opt in it then tells you that you might not even get that box?


----------



## antonella (Sep 27, 2012)

i think that video is for the goop box because it involves someone unknown


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 27, 2012)

> I am new to BB this month, and I left mine blank. I remember someone saying she left hers blank, and she got more full sized products in her box. So, I am testing that. My first box is box 15 (September) which has a fairly good sized Caudalie Vinexpert Firming Serum (anti-aging is one of my key concerns in the profile) but nothing full sized. Well, there wasn't much fill sized in September, was there? I am supposed to get it today or tomorrow.


 That was me! It ha seriously been awesome on my no splurge account, much better than my splurge set to perfume account! I switched them both to no splurge, and Sept didn't have really awesome full size items, but from Jan-August I'm pretty sure I got full sized something in every box on that account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Sep 27, 2012)

apparently the email itself says you may not get a goop box even if you say you want one because supplies are limited. also if you express no preference, you may still get a goop box...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> apparently the email itself says you may not get a goop box even if you say you want one because supplies are limited. also if you express no preference, you may still get a goop box...


 that was how it was for the Teen Vogue box, and IIRC i'm pretty sure there were people on this forum who didn't get it when they requested it, and people who didn't request it who did get it. it was a mess and people were unhappy, to say the least.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 27, 2012)

OK, finally got the email after waiting all day. I'm opting in and not looking back, because I could deliberate on this all day long.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 27, 2012)

i just got my email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animekitten (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in. I've also preferred the sponsered boxes over the regular ones most of the time.


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 27, 2012)

How do you opt in?


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in for one of my accounts on the other 2 I will not reply and just see what happens.


----------



## ladybritt (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in on my main account and re subbed on my 2nd account that I had cancelled on, I don't want to feel like a got a crappy box after opting in got the goop one, so this way I can get both. Now here's hoping they both aren't bad! lol


----------



## Animekitten (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you opt in?


 They are sending out emails to choose whether you want the goop box or the regular monthly birchbox.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What the heck is it made out of!?


Unicorn hair and the tears of baby seals.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 27, 2012)

&amp; A GOOP box it is for me... Yay, I just got the email.  The Teen Vogue Box was my best box to date, so I'm hoping for the BEST!!!

We still have almost 2 weeks til shipment, feels like forever...


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unicorn hair and the tears of baby seals.


LOL


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unicorn hair and the tears of baby seals.


 oh my gosh i just died laughing. this has to be the best thing i've read in a birchbox topic yet.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Guys, I got an e-mail from BB that asked the following:

This October, we've teamed up with goop. They're our go-to source for learning about exciting collaborations, fashion tips, travel guides, delicious recipes, and much more. Now we've partnered with them to create an exclusive goop Birchbox, filled with some of their much-loved beauty and lifestyle products.

You can opt to receive this goop box, or you can opt for the regular October Birchbox. This month's theme is Transformation, and we've got products to help you change up your look in ways both big and small. (No Halloween costumes, unfortunately.)Please tell us if you'd like a goop Birchbox or if you'd prefer the Transformation-themed October Birchbox by Sunday, September 30th.

What do you guys think about this? Did you get this e-mail too?? Ugh, don't know what to do... Any advice or comments?


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 27, 2012)

im torn because I feel like while goop stuff is super expensive (which equals expensive samples...) it might also mean smaller samples.

plus I looked around the goop site and nothing seems like anything I particularly want...but then again maybe itll be a really cool box that I don't want to miss out on

no idea what to do!


----------



## Captureit02 (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted In and am re-subbing on my old account so I can get the regular birchbox as well.


----------



## xiehan (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't gotten the e-mail yet, but I plan to opt out. It seems to me like the Goop box will have a greater likelihood of more expensive samples / a higher-value box, but that isn't as important to me as getting a box that's a good match for me, that has things I'm actually interested in trying. And from what I've seen about Goop, it doesn't seem like anything they're promoting is stuff that I'm interested in.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 27, 2012)

I've haven't received an email yet, but I don't know which one I would pick. I just want to get the best products possible.


----------



## artemis76 (Sep 27, 2012)

I got my email about an hour and a half ago and decided to give it a shot, can't be any worse than my August box!

I did not opt in for the Teen Vogue box nor did I get one, though looking back at everyone else's boxes I probably would have enjoyed it.


----------



## emily9763 (Sep 27, 2012)

I didn't get this! Just checked my email! I assume everyone will get the choice though right?


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 27, 2012)

I just opted in for the goop box. I'm hoping I actually get one, but I won't hold my breath. I was super disappointed after opting in for Teen Vogue and not getting that one. Next month will be my 24th box...if I don't get anything for my 2 year anniversary I'm canceling. For real this time.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

Check out the BB October thread, ladies!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hm I think I'll buy myself a gift account and then compare the two. Since I'm hitting the 3-mo mark on my current account, it'll be a good way to push me up to 200 points (since I only have 120 right now) so I can close out after that and I can just move all my stuff to the new account. I don't actually mind any of the things I've gotten in my boxes so far -- I would actually love repeat items -- so this would probably be good for me.


----------



## emily9763 (Sep 27, 2012)

According to the facebook page everyone will be sent an email but they have not all been sent out yet. They recommended some people asking questions to check out www.goop.com

They gave an option for the gossip girl box too and it could be hit or miss! Some people will be happy with the decision and some will not!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in, mainly out of curiosity.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 27, 2012)

When i first got the email i thought it said get a "good" Birchbox. Lol


----------



## erikalisa55 (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in for one of my accounts and plan to opt out for the other once I get the email. I'm such a sucker for these services, and hate the idea of "missing out" on something. Hopefully the goop box doesn't disappoint, the items on the site look like something I would buy, you know if I were Gwen.P rich. Lol


----------



## clchild (Sep 27, 2012)

I love Goop!  They send a fantastic newsletter.


----------



## emily9763 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think some of you are confused about what GOOP is, as was I when I first started reading about this. After checking out the website, It isn't really a brand, which is what I initially thought. Although they do collaborate with designers on clothing. It is more of a blog type site (see below). The bbox email even states that GOOP will be collaborating on a box including some of their "go to items", which could be any brand of their choosing that they recommend. Its possible that they may collaborate with birchbox on a color of polish or lipgloss, but from what I understand the GOOP box won't include GOOP products since they do not even create their own products. Right? 

"goop is a weekly publication delivered straight to your inbox offering exclusive limited edition collaborations, recipes, travel notes, shopping ideas and wellness tips for you, your wardrobe and your home."


----------



## JamieO (Sep 27, 2012)

So for everyone who is more familiar with Goop or has subscribed to it, have they mentioned beauty products or anything like that? Any sort of ideas as to the type of stuff the would recommend? I looked all around the site and found nothing about beauty products, so I'm torn about whether to get it or not because I'm not sure what types of products will be in the box. I'm afraid it's going to be a gift certificate for some crazy expensive clothes and food or something.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if this as been posted yet or not but I remember seeing Mollie from BB instagram this sneak peek for October. Any theories on this being the regular or goop birchbox for October?
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think some of you are confused about what GOOP is, as was I when I first started reading about this. After checking out the website, It isn't really a brand, which is what I initially thought. Although they do collaborate with designers on clothing. It is more of a blog type site (see below). The bbox email even states that GOOP will be collaborating on a box including some of their "go to items", which could be any brand of their choosing that they recommend. Its possible that they may collaborate with birchbox on a color of polish or lipgloss, but from what I understand the GOOP box won't include GOOP products since they do not even create their own products. Right?
> 
> "goop is a weekly publication delivered straight to your inbox offering exclusive limited edition collaborations, recipes, travel notes, shopping ideas and wellness tips for you, your wardrobe and your home."


I don't think any of us are confused about with goop is. I think when one of us is talking about goop products not being right for us or we're really excited about getting a goop box we're not talking about goop branded products. I think we're all referring to the fact that goop almost always suggests higher end (read: way expensive) products so those products might not be right for some as they would like to afford the product if they like the sample, but for others the possibility of getting a high value box and new products is a nice break from some of the samples that Birchbox has been sending out.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 27, 2012)

I also got the email and opted in. I hope I get added in to the goop list. and them maybe have my other sub be the normal box.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for everyone who is more familiar with Goop or has subscribed to it, have they mentioned beauty products or anything like that? Any sort of ideas as to the type of stuff the would recommend? I looked all around the site and found nothing about beauty products, so I'm torn about whether to get it or not because I'm not sure what types of products will be in the box. I'm afraid it's going to be a gift certificate for some crazy expensive clothes and food or something.


 from what I know, which is limited, goop puts out lists of things that they love or can't live without or something of that nature. I've seen some and they all revolve around clothing, but if this is a goop collaborated box then I'd guess that it would revolve around the same concept - skincare or makeup items goop can't live without.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for everyone who is more familiar with Goop or has subscribed to it, have they mentioned beauty products or anything like that? Any sort of ideas as to the type of stuff the would recommend? I looked all around the site and found nothing about beauty products, so I'm torn about whether to get it or not because I'm not sure what types of products will be in the box. I'm afraid it's going to be a gift certificate for some crazy expensive clothes and food or something.


 Ok, so I spoke too soon! I did see some articles about French and British brands which look like some cool products. Maybe this is how they are going to transition to the partnership with Joliebox? Gwenyth is a pretty good source of info on European brands...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im torn because I feel like while goop stuff is super expensive (which equals expensive samples...) it might also mean smaller samples.
> 
> ...


 ME TOO what she said

I opted out of the Teen Vogue box, and I was happy with my box that month. Then again, it was my first month to subscribe to any sub boxes, so maybe I would feel differently now.


----------



## beedonaldson (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> &amp; A GOOP box it is for me... Yay, I just got the email.  The Teen Vogue Box was my best box to date, so I'm hoping for the BEST!!!
> 
> We still have almost 2 weeks til shipment, feels like forever...


 Ditto to the Teen Vogue box! It was my first box and left a very good impression. I opted in, can't be worse than the last two fairly lousy boxes.


----------



## snllama (Sep 27, 2012)

I had so many troubles with teen vogue. I opted in on one and out on the other and got two teen vogues. I was so upset. I'm going to take no action this time around and let it be a complete surprise. That way I can't be upset either way.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 27, 2012)

http://goop.com/journal/get/172/the-english-pharmacy

Maybe relevant to the potential of Goop-endorsed/sponsored/whatever products?

http://goop.com/journal/get/141/the-goop-summer-kit

This thread also has products that have been in previous BB's, so maybe this is a better indicator?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 27, 2012)

considering buying a gift account for myself with the 200 points my aunt has on her account she doesn't use anymore, so that way i could have my cake and eat it too.

can people review the products received in the boxes for gift accounts?


----------



## xheidi (Sep 27, 2012)

I didn't get this email. Can anyone link me to it to opt-in please? Thanks!


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 27, 2012)

Can i get a link?


----------



## xheidi (Sep 27, 2012)

I didn't get this email. Can anyone link me to it to opt-in please? Thanks!


----------



## javagirl87 (Sep 27, 2012)

I absolutely hated my Teen Vogue box, and it was my intro box as well so it left a bad taste in my mouth. I gave away every single item in my box besides the hair tie. I'm opting out of this one.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 27, 2012)

Wait a minute... the NOT-Goop option (the regular October box) has a "Transformation" theme, according to the email. Speculation on the kinds of products that might be? I am pretty sure all items in BB would fall under the category of "Transformation," but I wondered if it brought to mind anything specific for other people.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> considering buying a gift account for myself with the 200 points my aunt has on her account she doesn't use anymore, so that way i could have my cake and eat it too.
> 
> can people review the products received in the boxes for gift accounts?


 My boyfriend was able to review all of the products he received in his Birchbox Man from the 3 month gift subscription I bought him.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 27, 2012)

I have two accounts and signed up for the goop box on one of them. I'm curious to see what the differences will be...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get this email. Can anyone link me to it to opt-in please? Thanks!


the link is tied to your account. everyone should be getting an email.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can i get a link?


the link is tied to your account. everyone should be getting an email.


----------



## PAsh (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's to hoping it's not going to be a GOOP-y hot mess October!


----------



## PAsh (Sep 27, 2012)

and just my own two cents..may be the goop box will contain more lifestyle products? i.e. some gourmet food bits? or some uber fancy mink hair scrunchie that gwynnie &lt;3s....she always talk like all of us are bazillionaires like her, oh yeah...and how much she loves rap music...ugh *side eye*

but I am still opting in...teehee, perhaps all that fancy schmancy-ness will translate into some cool products to try out, i don't so much care to buy anything full size from Birchbox, since i am subbed to so many boxes, I am flooded with samples and I have yet to use all of them. Plus, I find that when I am ready to buy a full size product from Birchbox, it is almost always out of stock, so I always just scoot over to Sephora.com instead (always with my 4% EBates cash back, thankyouverymuch). As for Gwyneth and her Goop, bless her heart. Hey, if you have benjamins lying around to keep you warm at night, why not blog about it right?


----------



## Loladevil (Sep 27, 2012)

A quick google search brought up this birchbox blog relating to goop from 2011. http://blog.birchbox.com/post/2958237611/french-drugstore-beauty-finds


----------



## xheidi (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the link is tied to your account. everyone should be getting an email.


 Not for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PAsh (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A quick google search brought up this birchbox blog relating to goop from 2011.
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/2958237611/french-drugstore-beauty-finds


i think that's pretty spot-on! something new &amp; kinda obscure would tickle my fancy...although i really hope my face will love it as much too (i flare up from time to time...result of trying too many things).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in for the goop box. I had forgotten about the nailpolishes in the October spoilers. Now I wish I had said No. Too late, though, but I'm stull looking forward to the goop box because I'm hoping there's less chance of getting eyeliner stickers or a granola bar.


----------



## xheidi (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I opted in for the goop box. I had forgotten about the nailpolishes in the October spoilers. Now I wish I had said No. Too late, though, but I'm stull looking forward to the goop box because I'm hoping there's less chance of getting eyeliner stickers or a granola bar.


 Maybe the Goop box will provide nail polishes too?

I still need the link to opt-in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 27, 2012)

When I logged into my Birchbox account today, the option to choose the goopbox or the regular box popped up. I chose the goopbox. The October 2012 Birchbox thread is going wild over this. Maybe we should move the discussion over there.


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm going to do one Goop box and one regular box. I like obscure beauty products, which is what I'd imagine Fishstick and her website peddle, but I'd also like to get one of the Essie nail polishes. I'm assuming they'll be in the regular box, because Essie doesn't seem highfalutin enough for Goop.

Not sure if mentioning other boards is allowed, but if you Google Goop and ONTD you'll find some delightful snark on Gwyneth's ridiculous site...


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in! I'm excited!


----------



## iugirl13 (Sep 27, 2012)

I decided to opt in on my main account and will opt out on the other. I'd opt in for both but I'm really wanting an Essie polish and since Essie seems like it would be way too cheap for Goop, I'm hoping it's in the regular box. It's my new obsession.



I definitely want to try something new with Birchbox, I've gotten somewhat bored lately, and Goop seems like a perfect way to do this.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 27, 2012)

I got the opt in email for my other account. Should I stay with one goop and one normal or two goop?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 27, 2012)

Still waiting for my email to opt in.. It's kind of hard to decide whether i should or not. I was not too pleased with my Gossip Girl themed box, but might as well give it a shot!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted in for the goop box. So far my favorite box was my Gossip Girl box. My only fear is it will be full of stuff I can never afford or would never use. I Don't eat a macrobiotic diet. I don't buy $25 hand soaps or give out pretentious advice. I am opting in hoping for an expensive face cream or makeup item. Plus I am scared of October's Transformation box including false lashes and eyerock stickers.


----------



## classybroad (Sep 27, 2012)

I chose the regular bbox- not a fan of goop


----------



## classybroad (Sep 27, 2012)

I just looked at the new items- just as long as I don't get the pixi pencil sharparner or the bon jovi face pallette I will be happy!


----------



## reet (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok I feel really dumb. I just bought a gift subscription for myself to open up a 2nd account and used my boyfriend's address as the ship-to address. I just got the email to claim the subscription, but I forgot I was still logged into my main account and I clicked the claim button! Now I still have only one BB account and no way to log in to my 2nd account! Does anyone know what happens??? 

It was only for a 3-month sub, so maybe I'll just see what happens, but I would be really upset if I lost those 300 points I used to buy the sub. I also forgot about the dreaded "welcome box"... I only wanted the 2nd account so I can opt-in for the GOOP box and keep one regular Oct box. Sigh.


----------



## barook8 (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted for the Goop box, but am now questioning my decision. Initially I was thinking that it would be something different and it seems like I get the most awful nail polish colors when I receive it in my box, but now after doing some research on Goop, I'm thinking I will be disappointed if I get a product that I like and am too cheap to dish out the cash if it's outrageously priced. lol....can't win them all, I guess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 27, 2012)

i really don't think the products in the GOOP box are going to be that much different or more expensive than the normal birchbox contents.

i mean i've already gotten samples of $50 shampoo and $135 perfume, things i would NEVER pay that much money for. plus, birchbox knows their demographic, why would they sample something that costs like $500 if they knew their customers would never be able to buy it (or reasonably save up points for it).

basically what i think i'm trying to say, is pretty much most of the samples birchbox sends out are from high quality/ expensive brands anyway, which is probably why goop partnered with them in the first place.


----------



## Yolita1981 (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted for the Goop box.  I can't wait.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesmari (Sep 27, 2012)

I decided I'm not going to opt in or out.  Goop looks.. meh. But then again there might be a chance the boxes will contain some high quality products. So I'll just leave this one up to the universe in deciding what my box will be.


----------



## Yolita1981 (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope we get nail polish in the box.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really don't think the products in the GOOP box are going to be that much different or more expensive than the normal birchbox contents.
> 
> ...


 I agree. I think the products will have to be available in the BB store, or BB wouldn't want to collaborate on it at all. Maybe I'm wrong. I know one of the products mentioned on Goop was Supergoop!, which has been in the BB's before. I also saw a whole article on Boots products, which are available here in the US at Target.

I decided to go ahead and opt in. I don't care about high-end or not; I just want to receive samples I enjoy trying and that ideally match my profile. This box could be anything, so I'm having a hard time without any spoilers! haha


----------



## Missglammygirl (Sep 27, 2012)

I decided to opt in for one and opt out for the other. I have a feeling  that the essie will be in the normal boxes rather than the goop boxes so maybe ill get some in there?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 27, 2012)

After much thought, I opted in for the goop box. Here's to hoping that I get it as it says it is not a guarantee.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 27, 2012)

On Facebook a bunch of people have asked what the Goop box is all about and they've responded saying to email them to talk about it further. I know that they are awful at responding to emails, but I shot them one anyway and I'll wait to see what they say about it before I opt in. Maybe they have some sort of boiler plate explanation of the Goop box that they're sending out that will help me make my decision.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Sep 27, 2012)

I want to get a second sub (purchased as a gift option), but don't want to risk getting a welcome box. Any chance of avoiding that? If there's a regular box and a goop box, maybe they won't do welcome boxes this month?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, now I feel dumb because when I opted in I thought it was going to guarantee that I got a goopbox instead of the regular Transformation theme box. I just got the e-mail saying thanks for opting in, here's to hoping you get one, but supplies are limited. I thought anybody who said yes would get the goopbox. I didn't read it well enough before I opted in. Bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah, I can't decide! Just got the email.  For now, I'm thinking I'll want to opt out, but I'm scared I'm going to miss out on some amazing products!  I'm just not sure that goop excites me that much.

Transformation at least sounds like an interesting theme.


----------



## reet (Sep 27, 2012)

I think there will be welcome boxes this month because when I ordered the gift sub a few hours ago, it said the first box will ship out on Oct 1 with items that suit all types. I don't have the option of choosing a normal Oct box or Goop box. Poo. So I don't think there is a way around it.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, I opted in for a goop box. This is the first themed box that I have had the option to opt in or out.  I think on the whole, I enjoy the themed boxes (May's Gossip Girl and July's Glamour box), and so I hope that I'll enjoy the Goop box.  I just hope they aren't sending out two or three food items and random lifestyle stuff or a cookbook of recipes.  What I would love to see are some of the cosmetics or skincare that Ms. Paltrow raves about all the time. 

Although....do you think that there's a chance that I can land a regular October box if I sign-up for a second account now?  I would have to wait for a spot to open up on the waitlist, right?


----------



## diana16 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just got the email and I'm not sure what to pick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 27, 2012)

Neither of my accounts have gotten the email yet. Hoping they offer it to everyone so I can opt in on one of the accounts....


----------



## JimmyJazz (Sep 27, 2012)

LMAO- every time I see "Fishsticks" I think of Dlisted.com... and I think I will be up for a while now reading up on your suggestion (the ONTD).

Out of curiosity - do you need two different credit cards if you have two different accounts?


----------



## Tia Marie (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted out.  Man, I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Dianochka (Sep 27, 2012)

I just went for it it's a fun chance to take... No regrets!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted out. Considering that they're using the term "lifestyle" and all my "lifestyle extras" have made me




, I'm deciding I'd rather take my chances with the usual BB crap.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Sep 27, 2012)

I opted out too, hoping I don't regret it!!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm in. I figured I wouldn't regret it since BB hasn't failed me since


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to do one Goop box and one regular box. I like obscure beauty products, which is what I'd imagine *Fishstick* and her website peddle, but I'd also like to get one of the Essie nail polishes. I'm assuming they'll be in the regular box, because Essie doesn't seem highfalutin enough for Goop.
> 
> Not sure if mentioning other boards is allowed, but if you Google Goop and ONTD you'll find some delightful snark on Gwyneth's ridiculous site...


 Haha cold, thin, and overly white-breaded.  I feel like a bad person laughing so much at that.

(I did opt in, just for giggles)


----------



## sky595 (Sep 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who did not receive this email yet? I have two accounts and neither have received it. A quick scan of my account on the BB website doesn't seem to have a place to opt in or out either...


----------



## thr33things (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On Facebook a bunch of people have asked what the Goop box is all about and they've responded saying to email them to talk about it further. I know that they are awful at responding to emails, but I shot them one anyway and I'll wait to see what they say about it before I opt in. Maybe they have some sort of boiler plate explanation of the Goop box that they're sending out that will help me make my decision.


 If they respond, please post here what they say. I can't decide what to do yet and this may be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## MarlaC (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know what to do yet!! I think I might just opt out and hope for a good regular box *fingers crossed* but going to try and investigate more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SeptEllis (Sep 28, 2012)

the one time I'm happy to have 2 accounts (out of the last 5 months, 3 of them were the same box) so I can guarantee 2 different boxes!


----------



## Lainy (Sep 28, 2012)

I decided to get the goop box..... If there's anything new in the October BB I'm sure they'll be putting those samples in the next few boxes. lol.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Sep 28, 2012)

I just got my email and opted in. it said quantities are limited so i'm hoping its first come first serve, that is why I opted in right away. I think it will be fun to get something we normally wouldn't. I am so ready for a full sized makeup product, though! My August box and September box were kind of meh and I have been underwhelmed, so this is a fun way to mix it up. I do hate the name goop though lol I wish it was something pretty ;p


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 28, 2012)

I opted in for the goop Birchbox. I like novelty. I looooove trading, too, so I don't think I will be disappointed either way. I loved my Vichy box and my Teen Vogue box.


----------



## mmb334 (Sep 28, 2012)

I opted for the Goop Box. Spirit Beauty Lounge has "Goop Picks" - http://www.spiritbeautylounge.com/goop-picks/  - maybe some of those products could be included or give a hint as to what will be in the Box.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Sep 28, 2012)

I wonder what the protocal for gift subscriptions is, I just bought one for my friend for her birthday. I don't even know when she finds out about it but I don't want her missing out on it either. 

Do giftees get an email to claim the subscription? I want to warn her to not delete the email if that's how it works.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what the protocal for gift subscriptions is, I just bought one for my friend for her birthday. I don't even know when she finds out about it but I don't want her missing out on it either.
> 
> Do giftees get an email to claim the subscription? I want to warn her to not delete the email if that's how it works.


 I bought one for my friend recently and yes they do get an email to claim their box but I think it's just when you don't input an address - I didn't know which address my friend wanted her box sent to so she had to input that information herself. If you put in the address though, I believe they just send a box to her. But just to be safe tell her to check her birchbox emails ;-)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 28, 2012)

I was happy not to get the Teen Vogue box and was much happier with my regular birchbox that month.  The goop products on the website seem to be just what I would like in a box (something like the April boxes this year), so I've opted in for one account and out for another.

I doubt something sponsored by Gwenyth Paltrow being sent out to so many thousands of potential subscribers would ever be bad knowing the potential press.  Pretentious or not, I think it's going to be a fantastic collaboration, and I'm really excited!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the Essie polish and Vinexpert products are in the regular boxes.  Transform your skin for fall?  Transform nude nails?  Hrm...


----------



## lovelockdown (Sep 28, 2012)

I opted in because I know I'd really regret it if it ends up being good. If not, then I can just look at a bad regular box and convince myself that's what I would have received .... lol.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided I'm not going to opt in or out.  Goop looks.. meh. But then again there might be a chance the boxes will contain some high quality products. So I'll just leave this one up to the universe in deciding what my box will be.


 This is exactly how I feel.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the one time I'm happy to have 2 accounts (out of the last 5 months, 3 of them were the same box) so I can guarantee 2 different boxes!


 Unfortunately, in true BB style.. opting into the goop box doesn't ACTUALLY mean that you are getting one. haha. So you may get two different boxes, or you may not. Oh Birchbox. Why do they do things that will cause problems for them?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2012)

I keep hoping that they do a box of overseas drugstore products.  It doesn't matter which month.  I just want it to happen!  I really don't care whether it's Japanese, Korean, Australian, French, British, or Serbian.  Just stuff we can't get in the US.  That was my favorite part about the first Glossybox:  Stuff from around the world!  My favorite shampoo is a Canadian drugstore shampoo that I believe was discontinued about ten years ago (I used to go to Canada about once a month when I was living in Seattle, and I would stock up on a specific Pears shampoo every time, but then I stopped being able to find it anywhere, and then my stash ran out, and then I became very sad).


----------



## SandyNoemy (Sep 28, 2012)

i have no clue what goop is BUT i have been super disappointed in BB the past 3-4 months. maybe this goop thing will give me something i like. I  know October BB may have Essie polish, but i already have lots so that's not a sticking point for me.... I JUST WANT A GOOP GOOD BOX.


----------



## diana16 (Sep 28, 2012)

I decided to opt out, this is only my 3rd month and so far i have been loving some of their products. Hopefully I wont regret this!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, in true BB style.. opting into the goop box doesn't ACTUALLY mean that you are getting one. haha. So you may get two different boxes, or you may not. Oh Birchbox. Why do they do things that will cause problems for them?


 Right? I love how they make a point to say that "If you do not indicate a preference, it is possible that you will receive a goop Birchbox in October", while at the same time warning those who opt in that the supplies are limited and they might not be able to give everyone who opted in a goop box.

It wouldn't suprise me the least to find out that a lot of people who opted in receive normal boxes while those who didn't respond receive goop boxes.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mmb334* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted for the Goop Box. Spirit Beauty Lounge has "Goop Picks" - http://www.spiritbeautylounge.com/goop-picks/  - maybe some of those products could be included or give a hint as to what will be in the Box.


 Interesting...A couple of her picks are Vapour products, which BB carries, so that might be a clue. Nice investigating!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 28, 2012)

My newest sub got the email, Iopted in. I want to opt out on my older sub, but I haven't received the email and there is no way to do it from the website. Grr I guess I will call later.

Don't they know that the limited quantity, opting-in-doesn't-guarantee-a-box thing is going to cause the same RAGE and FIASCO as the Teen Vogue boxes? hmm Birchbox doesn't seem to learn from their mistakes....


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My newest sub got the email, Iopted in. I want to opt out on my older sub, but I haven't received the email and there is no way to do it from the website. Grr I guess I will call later.
> 
> Don't they know that the limited quantity, opting-in-doesn't-guarantee-a-box thing is going to cause the same RAGE and FIASCO as the Teen Vogue boxes? hmm Birchbox doesn't seem to learn from their mistakes....


 They said on FB not all the e-mails have gone out yet.  That was just a few hours ago.


----------



## brandarae (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been so disappointed with BB that I opted in for the goop box. I'd just like a good box for a change!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said on FB not all the e-mails have gone out yet.  That was just a few hours ago.


oh good. I haven't checked facebook yet. thanks!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to do one Goop box and one regular box. I like obscure beauty products, which is what I'd imagine Fishstick and her website peddle, but I'd also like to get one of the Essie nail polishes. I'm assuming they'll be in the regular box, because Essie doesn't seem highfalutin enough for Goop.
> 
> Not sure if mentioning other boards is allowed, but if you Google Goop and ONTD you'll find some delightful snark on Gwyneth's ridiculous site...


 Oh my god I totally just goodled that and those articles are absolutely hilarious!!!

"Luckily, goop is back with a brand new collaboration that can be all yours for just over $1,600; a wee bit less than what I assume is the average Americanâ€™s weekly smoothie budget!" Bahahaha!


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 28, 2012)

So has anyone not received an opt in/out email yet?  My second account has, but nothing has shown up for my first.


----------



## xheidi (Sep 28, 2012)

I still didn't get my email yet and not entirely sure if I want the Goop box. I really want the essie nail polish, so which would you guys bet will have the polish?


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right? I love how they make a point to say that "If you do not indicate a preference, it is possible that you will receive a goop Birchbox in October", while at the same time warning those who opt in that the supplies are limited and they might not be able to give everyone who opted in a goop box.
> 
> It wouldn't suprise me the least to find out that a lot of people who opted in receive normal boxes while those who didn't respond receive goop boxes.


 Basically, I don't think it makes one bit of difference of we opt in or out. Birchbox is going to send what Birchbox wants to send.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, in true BB style.. opting into the goop box doesn't ACTUALLY mean that you are getting one. haha. So you may get two different boxes, or you may not. Oh Birchbox. Why do they do things that will cause problems for them?


 I'm guessing goop is sponsoring a certain limited number of boxes. The email survey has a deadline of sept. 30, so I'm guessing if too many people opt in, some of them will receive regular boxes. If too few people opt in, it makes sense that the extra boxes would be distributed to those who did not respond. It stinks we can't have it guaranteed one way or another, but I imagine having a special box makes it more complicated on their end, especially with time limits and deadlines to meet. I can't decide if this is better or not than when we are given no choice and all the boxes are apparently collaborations. It seems those universal boxes are still mostly the same BB fare, but with one or two special items (headset from Glamour, for example). I hate the torture of deciding, but in the end, I think these limited boxes will be more interesting.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep hoping that they do a box of overseas drugstore products.  It doesn't matter which month.  I just want it to happen!  I really don't care whether it's Japanese, Korean, Australian, French, British, or Serbian.  Just stuff we can't get in the US.  That was my favorite part about the first Glossybox:  Stuff from around the world!  My favorite shampoo is a Canadian drugstore shampoo that I believe was discontinued about ten years ago (I used to go to Canada about once a month when I was living in Seattle, and I would stock up on a specific Pears shampoo every time, but then I stopped being able to find it anywhere, and then my stash ran out, and then I became very sad).


 I'm assuming since BB has the shop, this is not likely to happen. I guess GB can do that since they don't have the store (I wonder how they make their profits, anyone know?), but I thought I read somewhere that BB makes the majority of their profit from the store.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still didn't get my email yet and not entirely sure if I want the Goop box. I really want the essie nail polish, so which would you guys bet will have the polish?


 We still don't know for sure whether or not the regular boxes have the Essie polishes in them, so if I were you I wouldn't base your decision on that alone. I went back through and looked at Zadi's list for the Teen Vogue box (I missed that one by a month), and the TV boxes had the Essie polishes in them, while the regular boxes had Color Clubs. I don't necessarily think that Essie would be too "cheap" for Gwenyth's tastes. The posts on the goop site about French and British brands were drugstore brands, so who knows. Also, I don't know that they would give everyone a polish 2 months in a row. BUT, BB has been pretty unpredictable lately, so all we can do is speculate and hope to goodness we get good boxes!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 28, 2012)

SO I just got off the phone with Aubrey from Birchbox and she said that the Goop Box should have beauty items and a lifestyle extra as per a normal Birchbox. 

I'm glad because she said that there wasn't any food items and that the box wasn't going to be consisting of just lifestyle extras. Rather the editors of the Goop website are selecting products for us to try out. 

Anyways, I'm excited. If this bb box doesn't live up to expectations, I still have my ipsy (myglam) bag, which is supposed to be awesome next month.


----------



## messjess18 (Sep 28, 2012)

I opted in for the goop box. I mean honestly what do I have to lose? That's actually always how I feel about Birchbox. I always get my money's worth and I always at least use one product. That's worth it to me. Even if I only love one product, they at least opened me up to that one product that I usually ended up loving.

But I'm still a little scared for goop because it seems snooty, but like I said what do I have to lose? I trust Birchbox not to give out a bad box for the third month in a row. Lets hope I'm right!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO I just got off the phone with Aubrey from Birchbox and she said that the Goop Box should have beauty items and a lifestyle extra as per a normal Birchbox.
> 
> ...


Yay! Thanks for sharing that information! I was worried about the same things!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted in for the goop box. I mean honestly what do I have to lose? That's actually always how I feel about Birchbox. I always get my money's worth and I always at least use one product. That's worth it to me. Even if I only love one product, they at least opened me up to that one product that I usually ended up loving.
> 
> But I'm still a little scared for goop because it seems snooty, but like I said what do I have to lose? I trust Birchbox not to give out a bad box for the third month in a row. Lets hope I'm right!


 I feel the EXACT same way, but I opted out of the GOOP box. The "snootyness" turned me off. The idea of the transformation box made me excited... watch me get one anyway!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right? I love how they make a point to say that "If you do not indicate a preference, it is possible that you will receive a goop Birchbox in October", while at the same time warning those who opt in that the supplies are limited and they might not be able to give everyone who opted in a goop box.
> 
> It wouldn't suprise me the least to find out that a lot of people who opted in receive normal boxes while those who didn't respond receive goop boxes.


I know, it's funny.  It's like, Ok, can't you just let people who opt in (and are given option) get the goop boxes and others get regular boxes (if they;re so freakin limited).  It's like when people are missing a sample or it's messed up and they say they don't have anymore replacements, but then have a special featuring samples on their website where you can buy the freakin same sample they claim to be "out of"


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 28, 2012)

So, I just wanted to let everyone know what I heard from customer service @birchbox about getting different boxes, as I know that this has been a concern for some people who keep getting the same boxes, as I have too:

*Alexandra, Sep 17 06:00 pm (EDT):*

Hi Melanie,

Thanks for writing in, and I am so sorry that you have received double boxes! Boxes are curated and allocated to each person based on sample history (no duplicate samples), beauty profiles and the samples that we receive each month!

Although, I cannot guarantee you that you will receive two different boxes each month, the different Skin and Hair type sections are definitely the constraints that hold a large amount of weight when a box is being allocated. For example, we do not want to send someone with oily skin, an oil based face cream. Or someone who does not have color treated hair, a hair product for color treated hair.

If that is not possible to do, since you cannot control those two things, I would do one of two things. I would either cancel one of the accounts OR I would have one profile not filled out at all. It might be interesting to see the boxes you receive when there is no information filled out. However, the only way to guarantee that you will not receive duplicate boxes is if you cancel your account, it might be interested to not fill out the profile at all or leave one of the two (hair and skin) types blank.

I wish I had a more concrete suggestion that could guarantee such an allocation, but at the moment I do not. Hopefully I have been somewhat helpful!

Please do not hesitate reaching out with any other questions and/or concerns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope this help some gals on here!


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Right? I love how they make a point to say that "If you do not indicate a preference, it is possible that you will receive a goop Birchbox in October", while at the same time warning those who opt in that the supplies are limited and they might not be able to give everyone who opted in a goop box.
> 
> It wouldn't suprise me the least to find out that a lot of people who opted in receive normal boxes while those who didn't respond receive goop boxes.


 I'm testing that exact theory by not responding on one account and opting in on two.


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 28, 2012)

Also, since I received the opt-in email about the Goop box, I re-opened my second account yesterday so I can get one Goop box and one regular October box. I hadn't received an opt-in email from Birchbox on my second account that I just opened, so I just called CS about it. She said that anybody who opened up new accounts starting yesterday, would NOT be receiving an opt-in email, and it would pretty much just be random if they got a Goop box or not. I asked her if I could specifically opt-out on my second account, and that is what she told me. She did, however, send some email to somebody to put me on the opt-out list for that second account. I hope this helps anybody who had these questions!

PS. I hadn't told anybody this yet, but I'm sure you are the gals to appreciate it, but I just won a pair of Stuart Weitzman wedge boots from a sweepstakes a couple days ago! They are these:

http://www.scoopnyc.com/designer/stuart-weitzman-for-scoop/demiswoon-wedge-boot

So excited to get them in the mail!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 28, 2012)

This is the response to the email I sent asking what the goop box is all about:

Hi Katie,

Thank you for being in touch! We're so glad to hear that you're enthusiastic about both of our October offerings!

Over the past four years, goop has grown into an eminent lifestyle publication, dedicated to informing and positively inspiring its audience. To find out more, you can visit their site: http://goop.com/. The goop box will have items hand-picked by goop's editors and we are so excited!

The good news is that you can't go wrong with this decision: both boxes are going to be amazing and we're sure you won't be disappointed with your choice!!

Hope this helps your decision. If you have any questions in the meantime, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

XO,

Loren


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 28, 2012)

I Goop'ed...so whatever box I receive, I receive.  I'm looking forward to getting a new box!  

By the way, to stave off my BB addiction, I went on ebay and bought a BB for $10.50 and free shipping.  I got the Boscia blotting papers, MorraccanOil, Rose Gold Color Club, Wei To Go, Cargo Lashactivator mascara, Kiehl's body cream, Mary-Lou Manizer "The Luminizer" from the Balm, and Nails, inc. orange nail color.  So, I am very happy with it!


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the response to the email I sent asking what the goop box is all about:
> 
> ...


 haha wow that was incredibly non-specific. I mean I wasn't expecting spoilers or anything but they really didn't give you any sense of what was going to be in either box. oh well! I opt'd in...figured I'd give it a shot!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I Goop'ed...so whatever box I receive, I receive.  I'm looking forward to getting a new box!
> 
> By the way, to stave off my BB addiction, I went on ebay and bought a BB for $10.50 and free shipping.  I got the Boscia blotting papers, MorraccanOil, Rose Gold Color Club, Wei To Go, Cargo Lashactivator mascara, Kiehl's body cream, Mary-Lou Manizer "The Luminizer" from the Balm, and Nails, inc. orange nail color.  So, I am very happy with it!


 Looks like someone sold what they got at the pop up event.  I'm jealous, that's a great box!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha wow that was incredibly non-specific. I mean I wasn't expecting spoilers or anything but they really didn't give you any sense of what was going to be in either box. oh well! I opt'd in...figured I'd give it a shot!


 Exactly. I'm not sure anyone ever gets a straight answer from them. It's like talking to a robot programmed to kill you with kindness.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, since I received the opt-in email about the Goop box, I re-opened my second account yesterday so I can get one Goop box and one regular October box. I hadn't received an opt-in email from Birchbox on my second account that I just opened, so I just called CS about it. She said that anybody who opened up new accounts starting yesterday, would NOT be receiving an opt-in email, and it would pretty much just be random if they got a Goop box or not. I asked her if I could specifically opt-out on my second account, and that is what she told me. She did, however, send some email to somebody to put me on the opt-out list for that second account. I hope this helps anybody who had these questions!
> 
> ...


 thats awesome, congrats! Love wedge boots! I would never pay 600 for some tho, 300 maybe but over 500 is insane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 28, 2012)

I was going to cancel one of my BB accounts this month but am going to stick it out - one regular box and one "goop" box for me this month. We shall see what I get!

On another topic, I placed a BB order (Orange Sanguine perfume, eyeko liner and a mineralogie concealor). I was saddened to see that my box was completely empty upon delivery. I suspect someone at the P.O. slit open my box and took the contents. Bastards! I called BB and they are resending me a new shipment. How awesome is that?


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to cancel one of my BB accounts this month but am going to stick it out - one regular box and one "goop" box for me this month. We shall see what I get!
> 
> On another topic, I placed a BB order (Orange Sanguine perfume, eyeko liner and a mineralogie concealor). I was saddened to see that my box was completely empty upon delivery. I suspect someone at the P.O. slit open my box and took the contents. Bastards! I called BB and they are resending me a new shipment. How awesome is that?


 That's terrible! But in my experience, Birchbox customer service is pretty superb!


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thats awesome, congrats! Love wedge boots! I would never pay 600 for some tho, 300 maybe but over 500 is insane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I about choked when I clicked on their link and saw the price....I am cheap, and would probably not spend over $100 on a pair of shoes. But then again, I probably would for one of kids or my husband, but I don't like to spend that kind of money on myself. I was hoping they would get here before my son's baptism on Sunday, but I highly doubt it. I am wearing a dress that would look great with them!


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On another topic, I placed a BB order (Orange Sanguine perfume, eyeko liner and a mineralogie concealor). I was saddened to see that my box was completely empty upon delivery. I suspect someone at the P.O. slit open my box and took the contents. Bastards! I called BB and they are resending me a new shipment. How awesome is that?


 I've had this happen to me as well! It's pretty mind-boggling when you get a package that's completely empty except for a bit of bubble wrap and the order paper slip listing the contents that should have been there. As someone else said though, BB customer service is very helpful.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going out on a limb here, but I bet the Atelier perfume will be in the October BB.


----------



## emmakey9 (Sep 28, 2012)

I opted in for the Goop box. PLEASE Birchbox Gods, don't let it be a bunch of foil packets since all of their products are so expensive!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to cancel one of my BB accounts this month but am going to stick it out - one regular box and one "goop" box for me this month. We shall see what I get!
> 
> On another topic, I placed a BB order (Orange Sanguine perfume, eyeko liner and a mineralogie concealor). I was saddened to see that my box was completely empty upon delivery. I suspect someone at the P.O. slit open my box and took the contents. Bastards! I called BB and they are resending me a new shipment. How awesome is that?





> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had this happen to me as well! It's pretty mind-boggling when you get a package that's completely empty except for a bit of bubble wrap and the order paper slip listing the contents that should have been there. As someone else said though, BB customer service is very helpful.


Wow that's really freaking terrible. : I do have to mention though, tampering with mail is a federal felony. Technically you can't even stick stuff in people's mailboxes. I'm not sure what would've happened to your boxes, but if it is the people working at the POs, they should know better and you should definitely be heading over there and start making complaints so they crack down on it. USPS is having enough problems lately, I'm sure lawsuits and a federal investigations too.


----------



## cosmia (Sep 28, 2012)

I saw this posted on Chantecaille's instagram...

Loved visiting @birchbox #samplestop! Sign up for their October @goop/ @GwynethPaltrow box to score some of our goodies! #latergram


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's really freaking terrible. : I do have to mention though, tampering with mail is a federal felony. Technically you can't even stick stuff in people's mailboxes. I'm not sure what would've happened to your boxes, but if it is the people working at the POs, they should know better and you should definitely be heading over there and start making complaints so they crack down on it. USPS is having enough problems lately, I'm sure lawsuits and a federal investigations too.


 Yes, it was pretty heartbreaking. I just moved to Chicago proper two months ago and have had everything sent to my work but have noticed that my neighbors were receiving packages. They were left for them in the lobby, seemingly untouched. So, I figured I would have my order sent to my home address. Lesson learned. Very first package sent to my home address and this is what happens? I was SO bummed. I left a note for the postal carrier to let them (and my neighbors) know what happened and that I have my eye on them. I also called the post office and reported the incident. I hope whoever stole my items is allergic to orange oil and breaks out into a horrible rash that scars them for life! Jerks!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I Goop'ed...so whatever box I receive, I receive.  I'm looking forward to getting a new box!
> 
> By the way, to stave off my BB addiction, I went on ebay and bought a BB for $10.50 and free shipping.  I got the Boscia blotting papers, MorraccanOil, Rose Gold Color Club, Wei To Go, Cargo Lashactivator mascara, Kiehl's body cream, Mary-Lou Manizer "The Luminizer" from the Balm, and Nails, inc. orange nail color.  So, I am very happy with it!


WOW! That is def a box from the SAMPLE STOP from NYFW. lol They took it and sold it. Enjoy your box!


----------



## denise89 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm so confused with the "goop" box. What exactly is different? I dont know which I should choose...


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 28, 2012)

Same thing happend to me.  I'm an avid online shopper and every package that came in was stolen and I sent everything to my job.  Makes going in to work not so bad sometimes


----------



## Shatae (Sep 28, 2012)

Got my Goop e-mail.  I think I'll stick with my regular BB.  Hoping for something fun and colorful for October.  It's my birthday month, not that anyone cares.  Now let's just hope I get my box before November.  I still don't understand how I can live a state over and it takes three weeks to receive my box.


----------



## 108Jessica (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW! That is def a box from the SAMPLE STOP from NYFW. lol They took it and sold it. Enjoy your box!


 You want to know that I actually have dreams about that daggone Sample Stop!?  I am NOT KIDDING!  Seriously.  I am officially an addict!  It's crazy!  



  I am glad to know that I got a box vicariously from there via ebay!  Lol...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 28, 2012)

Some of the responses from Birchbox are so silly. I got my stila in the moment palette last night, went to twist up the eyeliner and it didn't go up. I asked them if I could exchange it and this is what they said... Hi Jessica, Thanks for writing in. I'm so sorry for the trouble! It may not be broken - give it a little TLC! We contacted Stila about the liner and they assured us that when you first twist it up it can take quite a few twists before you see the eyeliner start to move. But be careful! It only twists up, it does not twist down. I tried this and it worked for me so I'm sure it will work for you as well. Our refund/return policy is fantastic in this capacity! If you decide that a product doesn't work for you for any reason, you can return it to us for a full refund within 90 days. Please give us a call Monday at 877.487.7272 if you still need assistance. We'll be happy to help! xo Nicole Birchbox | Operations Associate I feel like writing back something along the lines of, "Really? Is it supposed to give you a workout cause I already twisted it about fifty times" I mean I know they are trying to be helpful but don't you think I tried that already Birchbox? It still baffles me why stila would purposefully have a product that doesn't twist up at first try. Doesn't make sense to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 28, 2012)

I just got my GOOP opt email last night and opted in. I thought, you know, Fishstick and I are both really white, and while I don't have her budget, I'm pretty sure she is not going to send me self tanner or eyeliner stickers. Mostly kidding, I saw she likes Supergoop, and I love their lip balm. I had semi-remorse when I remembered that the regular box might be a little Halloweenie, but I'll get over it. Now, let the box envy begin!


----------



## karenX (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my GOOP opt email last night and opted in. I thought, you know, Fishstick and I are both really white, and while I don't have her budget, I'm pretty sure she is not going to send me self tanner or eyeliner stickers. Mostly kidding, I saw she likes Supergoop, and I love their lip balm. I had semi-remorse when I remembered that the regular box might be a little Halloweenie, but I'll get over it. Now, let the box envy begin!


 Odds are good that at least one of the regular boxes will contain the dreaded eye rock stickers.

"But it's Halloween, guys!"


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Some of the responses from Birchbox are so silly. I got my stila in the moment palette last night, went to twist up the eyeliner and it didn't go up. I asked them if I could exchange it and this is what they said... Hi Jessica, Thanks for writing in. I'm so sorry for the trouble! It may not be broken - give it a little TLC! We contacted Stila about the liner and they assured us that when you first twist it up it can take quite a few twists before you see the eyeliner start to move. But be careful! It only twists up, it does not twist down. I tried this and it worked for me so I'm sure it will work for you as well. Our refund/return policy is fantastic in this capacity! If you decide that a product doesn't work for you for any reason, you can return it to us for a full refund within 90 days. Please give us a call Monday at 877.487.7272 if you still need assistance. We'll be happy to help! xo Nicole Birchbox | Operations Associate I feel like writing back something along the lines of, "Really? Is it supposed to give you a workout cause I already twisted it about fifty times" I mean I know they are trying to be helpful but don't you think I tried that already Birchbox? It still baffles me why stila would purposefully have a product that doesn't twist up at first try. Doesn't make sense to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We should start a thread with all the stupid responses we get from bb cs reps. It might not be as funny after a while though...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't decide!  It will be my second BB...first one was underwhelming.  I figure either one can't be any worse than that one...wish I could have both....like everyone else.  I wonder if they'll stick everything samesies in the goop boxes or if they'll be "customized" like the BBs?  

I just feel like I wasted $10 last month on a hair tie and a ziploc...I was going to give them 1 more month before deciding to stay or go...but if I opt in to the goop box, and it is awesome, then it won't be a true representation of BB.  But if I get a crap BB again, then I'll just be mad I didn't take the goop box.

Argh...

Also trying to get my husband on the men's BB and they told me yesterday I could get Oct's box but then I went to sign up and I got the "we'll email you when it is your turn" email.  And I'm pretty sure they said they were shipping already.  I wonder if I could just gift it to him and have it go...but then I won't get points for reviewing the items...LOL  

#firstworldspoiledprincessproblems


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We should start a thread with all the stupid responses we get from bb cs reps. It might not be as funny after a while though...


 Actually got it to work, it took about 10 revolutions for it to move in the slightest. Last night it just wasn't working. God only knows haha.


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO- every time I see "Fishsticks" I think of Dlisted.com... and I think I will be up for a while now reading up on your suggestion (the ONTD).
> 
> Out of curiosity - do you need two different credit cards if you have two different accounts?


 No kidding.  Poor little Fishsticks Paltrow.  MK just won't let her swim pretty in her haughty ocean...

Love me some MK and some Dlisted!


----------



## Christy327 (Sep 28, 2012)

I haven't gotten this email either


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No kidding.  Poor little Fishsticks Paltrow.  MK just won't let her swim pretty in her haughty ocean...
> 
> Love me some MK and some Dlisted!


 I LOVE MK too. He's awesome. Probably my favorite celeb blogger!


----------



## astokes (Sep 28, 2012)

Birchbox said on their blog that they're a few weeks away from public product reviews. : )


----------



## Jennifer Love (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox said on their blog that they're a few weeks away from public product reviews. : )


 Oh, I wonder if they'll publish some of the previous reviews.  Some might not be too nice.  I look forward to reading some of the reviews for things like...those ziploc bags.  HAH.  Will probably provide some fun reading for when I'm bored.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, it was pretty heartbreaking. I just moved to Chicago proper two months ago and have had everything sent to my work but have noticed that my neighbors were receiving packages. They were left for them in the lobby, seemingly untouched. So, I figured I would have my order sent to my home address. Lesson learned. Very first package sent to my home address and this is what happens? I was SO bummed. I left a note for the postal carrier to let them (and my neighbors) know what happened and that I have my eye on them. I also called the post office and reported the incident. *I hope whoever stole my items is allergic to orange oil and breaks out into a horrible rash that scars them for life! Jerks!*


 This made me laugh, but I hope they do, too! The very idea of theft makes my stomach hurt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So rude!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We should start a thread with all the stupid responses we get from bb cs reps. It might not be as funny after a while though...


 HAHA nice


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some of the responses from Birchbox are so silly. I got my stila in the moment palette last night, went to twist up the eyeliner and it didn't go up. I asked them if I could exchange it and this is what they said...
> 
> Hi Jessica,
> ...


I've got two of the stila palettes with the eyeliner, and both of them took quite a bit of twisting before the liner appeared.  I thought one of them was broken when a few twists didn't produce anything, but it wasn't.  So yes, that's how stila created them.


----------



## Hellaine (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've got two of the stila palettes with the eyeliner, and both of them took quite a bit of twisting before the liner appeared.  I thought one of them was broken when a few twists didn't produce anything, but it wasn't.  So yes, that's how stila created them.


 Yeah I just got my palettes and it's the same deal.  Thought they were broken but after a few thousand spins, now it works properly.  Not sure that's so much BBs problem as it is Stila and how they created it.  Love my palettes though, smudge stick and all!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellaine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I just got my palettes and it's the same deal.  Thought they were broken but after a few thousand spins, now it works properly.  Not sure that's so much BBs problem as it is Stila and how they created it.  Love my palettes though, smudge stick and all!


 I posted earlier I did get it to work. I know it wasn't Birchbox's fault but I figured it would be best to email the company you ordered from. No worries.


----------



## winkiepup (Sep 29, 2012)

I just re-subscribed after swearing never to join again...hoping for the Goop box! Will they send me an email about it or have all the opt-in emails gone out?


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just re-subscribed after swearing never to join again...hoping for the Goop box! Will they send me an email about it or have all the opt-in emails gone out?


 I think they said that people who re-sub after the announcement weren't going to get the option to pick... but who knows, if not enough people opt-in you may get lucky!


----------



## lauravee (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone else still waiting for the email?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 29, 2012)

I opted in for Goop. Can't wait to see what we get.


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 29, 2012)

I think I'm going to let this sub go. It's not bad, per se, and I really do like the points system. But I feel like for me it's really just not a good deal.

I have sooooooooo many samples to use up that it's ridiculous.

It's overwhelming.

So I ended up cancelling this sub and my Myglam one, and I'll prob start skipping my Julep one as well.

It's hard to let them go, but at the same time I feel like they're really not the best deal for me personally.


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 29, 2012)

I decided to go with the goop option. Last month was my first box and I wasn't terribly impressed. I figure if I stay for 3 months I'll at least be able to cash in my points for something useful. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to go with the goop option. Last month was my first box and I wasn't terribly impressed. I figure if I stay for 3 months I'll at least be able to cash in my points for something useful. Hopefully it gets better.


 I've been a subscriber for 3 months and I loved my first 2 boxes even though I'm super picky. You're right though, last month definitely was underwhelming! Hopefully it was just an off month and this month turns out to be fab, and the months after as well.


----------



## dietblack (Sep 29, 2012)

I received my first Birchbox this month and found t to be underwhemling at best. I opted for the goop in hopes that it will be better. It's super lame they cannot guarantee we get a goop box though. If they offer two options they should be able to fulfill the one we choose. I really hope I get one!


----------



## Linnake (Sep 29, 2012)

I opted in for a goop box for my main (and older) sub but left my newer sub to receive a normal box... I really love the harvey prince hello and so I'm hoping that I get it in the normal box because I'm too cheap to buy and I'm saving up points!


----------



## brio444 (Sep 30, 2012)

I still haven't gotten a goop email.  I never got an email for the TV box way back when, and my non-TV box suuuuuuucked, so I want to opt-in.  I think my settings are probably set to no emails, which could be the issue, so I emailed BB CS to change it.  I also was able to opt-in through CS.


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just chose the regular box.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey, I got this link off of Goop's website.  This was a list of recommended skincare items from January and April 2011. Do you think we might see some of these items or brands creeping into the subscription boxes? 

http://www.goop.com/journal/get/127/natural-and-organic-skincare

http://www.goop.com/journal/get/114/the-french-pharmacy


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 30, 2012)

The possibility of getting brands like that was exactly why I opted for the Goop box!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 30, 2012)

Ack...I hope we do get some interesting brands like that in our Goop boxes! Isn't that the point of opting in?


----------



## mellee (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack...I hope we do get some interesting brands like that in our Goop boxes! Isn't that the point of opting in?


No - that's the point of paying $10 a month for BirchBox!  We shouldn't have to wait for collab boxes and opt in to get interesting brands.  That's what we're paying for the general service for.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 30, 2012)

I canceled now I'm kinda regretting it but even if I didn't cancel I would have gotten the crapiest box they sent out as always


----------



## petitamour (Sep 30, 2012)

Yikes. This is my fifth box and I never received an opt in/opt out email! 

It's Sunday the 30th now...

I'll be emailing them. I obviously wouldn't be able to opt in/opt out now and I am not sure what I would have done, but I would of liked the option nonetheless.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, I got this link off of Goop's website.  This was a list of recommended skincare items from January and April 2011. Do you think we might see some of these items or brands creeping into the subscription boxes?
> 
> ...


Wow. I really hope so. I have heard of or used several of those brands, and they were all wonderful that I had tried, and I heard good things about the others. I'm more into organic skincare anyway.


----------



## xheidi (Sep 30, 2012)

I didn't get my email so I had to email CS to get opt-in. : Hopefully I made the right choice, because I really want some essie too


----------



## jorja628 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Yikes. This is my fifth box and I never received an opt in/opt out email!Â  It's Sunday the 30th now... I'll be emailing them. I obviously wouldn't be able to opt in/opt out now and I am not sure what I would have done, but I would of liked the option nonetheless.


 You can still click through the email to make your choice...I just did an hour or so ago and got the confirmation email.


----------



## petitamour (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can still click through the email to make your choice...I just did an hour or so ago and got the confirmation email.


 I have yet to receive the actual email though... I have received zip from Birchbox in regards to my October box. It's kinda strange.


----------



## Roxane68 (Sep 30, 2012)

I opted in for for the Goop box. I don't know if I will get one or not since I got my email much later than most so I guess my box will be a surprise on whether it's a Goop or reg BB.


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 30, 2012)

I have 2 Birchbox subscriptions so I opted in for the Goop box on one account and opted out for the other.  

I had to put myself an a strict budget for a few months, so I really look forward to my Birchboxes and Sample Society.  The only thing with Birchbox, is I cant stand having points to spend, and not spending them.  Both my accounts reached the 100 point mark again in September, so of course I had to shop.  I bought the Orofluido Elixor using points from one account, and Jouer MMT using points from my other account.

In case anyone is interested in a good hair serum, I cant recommend Orofluido highly enough.  Its amazing!  I have the weirdest hair in the world - parts are curley and parts are straight.  I spend spent a fortune on my hair trying to make it look normal, and I always look like I have bed-head and am in desperate need of a comb. I can honestly say I havent had a bad hair day since using Orofluido.   I had been using samples I got in my both my Birchboxes a few months ago, and my sister and a freind gave me their samples, so this is the first time i have had to purchase it.  I am surprised at how big the bottle is.  Since i only use a little bit each day, this bottle is going to last a year at least!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 30, 2012)

i decided to use my aunts points that she'll never use for a 3 month gift subscription, it only cost me $10 and i couldn't decide on anything that i really needed from the birchbox store.

this was kind of to offset getting the goop box on my main account but who actually knows what i'll get in the gift subscription this month since it's probably going to be a welcome box.


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No - that's the point of paying $10 a month for BirchBox!  We shouldn't have to wait for collab boxes and opt in to get interesting brands.  That's what we're paying for the general service for.


 It is what we're paying for!  To me thats the whole point of Birchbox is to try new and interesting brands/products.

I think Birchbox generally has some interesting brands.  I love it when they have brands that I dont see everywhere else, like the Skin, An Apothocary they had for September, or the One Love Organics they had a few months ago.  Before Birchbox, I had never heard of Jouer or Orofluido and I love both of them now.  I like it when they send out brands I'm familiar with and use all the time too (Caudalie, Stila), so I guess I'm just easy to please.


----------



## marybbryant (Sep 30, 2012)

I wonder how Birchbox will do the October sneak peek video - if it will be just for the regular box?  I think thats how they did it the last time they had a box we could opt in or opt out for.  Also wondering about the box pictures Zadidoll posts every month - if its just the regular boxes or if she'll be able to post the Goop boxes as well.

Tomorrow is Oct. 1st.  I hope the Birchbox October video will be out soon!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how Birchbox will do the October sneak peek video - if it will be just for the regular box?  I think thats how they did it the last time they had a box we could opt in or opt out for.  Also wondering about the box pictures Zadidoll posts every month - if its just the regular boxes or if she'll be able to post the Goop boxes as well.
> 
> Tomorrow is Oct. 1st.  I hope the Birchbox October video will be out soon!


 I was wondering about the spoilers as well. It's really hard waiting for monthly subscriptions. Even my dog looks forward to them, and all she gets is the packaging.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 1, 2012)

Never got the email; no big deal to me, though.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how Birchbox will do the October sneak peek video - if it will be just for the regular box?  I think thats how they did it the last time they had a box we could opt in or opt out for.  Also wondering about the box pictures Zadidoll posts every month - if its just the regular boxes or if she'll be able to post the Goop boxes as well.
> 
> Tomorrow is Oct. 1st.  I hope the Birchbox October video will be out soon!


 The video hasn't been coming out until around the 6th or 7th, so I would think it probably won't be until next Monday.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You want to know that I actually have dreams about that daggone Sample Stop!?  I am NOT KIDDING!  Seriously.  I am officially an addict!  It's crazy!
> 
> ...


LOL, That's awesome! You have your universe controlled! What you perceive you receive!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've got two of the stila palettes with the eyeliner, and both of them took quite a bit of twisting before the liner appeared.  I thought one of them was broken when a few twists didn't produce anything, but it wasn't.  So yes, that's how stila created them.


I had the same problem with my eyeliner as well from the palette.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 1, 2012)

Already charged for October box! Can't wait for some spoilers, I did opt out for the goop so I'm hoping I wont regret it. Although I feel like it might be a good month.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 1, 2012)

So I just (like in the last couple of hours) actually received the Goop email. Decided to opt in, and reactivate my other account for a regular box (the other account was the one I set up during TEEN VOGUE month--that way, if the curated box stank, I'd still have a normal box). I fully expect I'll re-cancel the second sub before November, though.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Already charged for October box! Can't wait for some spoilers, I did opt out for the goop so I'm hoping I wont regret it. Although I feel like it might be a good month.


 Same here!


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey y'all! I am SO GLAD, I found this site. I think that reading through everyone's posts is as much fun as the actual opening of my BB! I am fairly new to the boxes and quickly becoming a beauty product enthusiast! I didn't get my opt in email until today and even though it said it expired yesterday, I was able to opt in. Hopefully I won't regret it!


----------



## Jeanbug (Oct 1, 2012)

I predict a lipstick for fall!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jeanbug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I predict a lipstick for fall!


 That would be nice.  Or an eyeshadow would be awesome too.  I would really like a color makeup product!

I'm in the process of changing over to a winter beauty routine, as my skin gets ultra dry in the cold winter months, so I'm hoping for some skin care items.  I'm always hoping for skincare items no matter what the season, and Birchbox doesnt disapoint in that department! 

When the September boxes came out, I did mention here that I was disappointed that I didnt recieve the Skin, An Apothocary Soy Body Butter sample and a couple of people here suggested Shea Terra.  I would like to thank whomever that was.  I recieved the products I ordered from the Shea Terra website, and I'm really, really happy with them.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jeanbug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I predict a lipstick for fall!


That would make me very happy! I've been obsessed with lipsticks lately and I haven't gotten any lip products in my BB yet (been subscribed 3 months)



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When the September boxes came out, I did mention here that I was disappointed that I didnt recieve the Skin, An Apothocary Soy Body Butter sample and a couple of people here suggested Shea Terra.  I would like to thank whomever that was.  I recieved the products I ordered from the Shea Terra website, and I'm really, really happy with them.


 If you get a chance to try out the soy body whip I'd definitely do it - I'm IN LOVE with the sample I got!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 1, 2012)

I opted to not answer...so it is a toss-up as to what I'll get.  Maybe I'll even resist spoilers (doubt it.)  

Getting excited though!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That would make me very happy! I've been obsessed with lipsticks lately and I haven't gotten any lip products in my BB yet (been subscribed 3 months)
> ...


I would love the new Tarte Lipsticks!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love the new Tarte Lipsticks!


I've never tried anything from Tarte but I keep meaning to, so that would be awesome! I always read great reviews on their products. Has BB ever featured Tarte? Since I'm pretty new to the world of sampling subscriptions I have no idea haha.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm in the minority and generally pretty happy with my BB's every month. So, yes, we're paying for new and interesting brands/samples, but I'm good blowing $20 for two accounts and points towards purchases. I'm up to 200 points on each account and trying to curb the urge to spend them on a BB cream and Vasante enzyme cleanser lol. Here's to hoping I can wait til closer to the holidays. I'm curious to see how many box variations come out this month and if there'll be a huge difference between regular boxes and the Goop ones! C'mon spoilers! I'd love to see some Avene thermal water or more Euro brands for the Goop box..


----------



## jaimelesmots (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never tried anything from Tarte but I keep meaning to, so that would be awesome! I always read great reviews on their products. Has BB ever featured Tarte? Since I'm pretty new to the world of sampling subscriptions I have no idea haha.


The Teen Vogue Box a few months back featured a full sized Tarte lipsurgence


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 1, 2012)

> I've never tried anything from Tarte but I keep meaning to, so that would be awesome! I always read great reviews on their products. Has BB ever featured Tarte? Since I'm pretty new to the world of sampling subscriptions I have no idea haha.


 Their gel eye liner is awesome! My go to for the perfect black liner. I also love their lipsurgences and Lights, Camera, Lashes mascara.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 1, 2012)

Completely OT, but Sephora has an amazing deal on a Tarte LipSurgence set--five full size for $34


----------



## tameloy (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Completely OT, but Sephora has an amazing deal on a Tarte LipSurgence set--five full size for $34


 Why did you have to tell me that....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Completely OT, but Sephora has an amazing deal on a Tarte LipSurgence set--five full size for $34


 I saw that this morning.  Right after I posted on the Oct low/no buy, I went to Sephora to see all the new value sets.  Torture myself much?


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never tried anything from Tarte but I keep meaning to, so that would be awesome! I always read great reviews on their products. Has BB ever featured Tarte? Since I'm pretty new to the world of sampling subscriptions I have no idea haha.


Yes they have! I got Tarte from Teen Vogue a few months back and I loved it!! I just wish we could get more! lol


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep, no email from Birchbox in weeks.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes they have! I got Tarte from Teen Vogue a few months back and I loved it!! I just wish we could get more! lol


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Teen Vogue Box a few months back featured a full sized Tarte lipsurgence 
I just checked out some reviews from that box and man, I'm jealous, especially compared to the September box! Wish I had found out about BB sooner. Now I'm afraid my expectations are gonna be to high for this month haha.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Their gel eye liner is awesome! My go to for the perfect black liner. I also love their lipsurgences and Lights, Camera, Lashes mascara.
 
Clinique's black gel eyeliner is my HG, but I'm always open to trying new black liners/shadows at least once! I'd love to try their lipsurgences but I have 3 or 4 chubby sticks from Clinique to work my way through too, so I haven't made the investment yet. That's such a cute name for a mascara! I'm such a sucker for cheesy makeup names haha.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, no email from Birchbox in weeks.


 I was in the same boat. I emailed customer service yesterday and asked if I could opt in to the Goop box, they replied today that they took care of it for me.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted to not answer...so it is a toss-up as to what I'll get.  Maybe I'll even resist spoilers (doubt it.)
> 
> Getting excited though!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want to resist spoilers but I know I wont be able to


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Completely OT, but Sephora has an amazing deal on a Tarte LipSurgence set--five full size for $34


I was SO tempted when I saw this last night! But.. I'd really like to try the lusters, and the set is only mattes. My wallet is safe! hehe


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was SO tempted when I saw this last night! But.. I'd really like to try the lusters, and the set is only mattes. My wallet is safe! hehe


 the set only has one matte, 2 lusters and 2 naturals i think...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the set only has one matte, 2 lusters and 2 naturals i think...


oo, maybe a different one than I saw, then! I go look now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: You're totally right! I did not read correctly. Yay new presents for me! heehee


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2012)

come onnnnn spoilers. i know it's only the first of october so it will be a few more days hahaha, but i'm pretty excited about this month.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 1, 2012)

I still have yet to receive the Goop box email... What's up with birchbox's emailing system?! I'm kind of annoyed about it.


----------



## mallomar (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in the minority and generally pretty happy with my BB's every month. So, yes, we're paying for new and interesting brands/samples, but I'm good blowing $20 for two accounts and points towards purchases. I'm up to 200 points on each account and trying to curb the urge to spend them on a BB cream and Vasante enzyme cleanser lol. Here's to hoping I can wait til closer to the holidays.
> 
> I'm curious to see how many box variations come out this month and if there'll be a huge difference between regular boxes and the Goop ones! C'mon spoilers! I'd love to see some Avene thermal water or more Euro brands for the Goop box..


 I'm with you. I'm also a happy camper! I've had fun trying everything and the points are awesome! I love BB.


----------



## mellee (Oct 1, 2012)

Avene thermal water's in the shop, so they must have already given it at some point.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm with you. I'm also a happy camper! I've had fun trying everything and the points are awesome! I love BB.


 Me too!  I adore Birchbox. I try each and every product, even the ones I'm pretty sure I'm not going to like and have no interest in.  The funny thing is that a lot of the time its the products I was most sure I wouldnt like that I end up loving the most.  That's not to say that I like every product, because I don't, and I dont expect to, but at least I tried them.  Thats the purpose of Bichbox for me. 

The only problem I have is that I cant stand having points and not spending them.  I wish I could be like MissLindaJean and save up points, but I will never see 200 points in my account.  The second I reach 100 points I have to shop!


----------



## JessP (Oct 1, 2012)

Just had to share with you guys that I cashed in my BB points yesterday and got $68 worth of goodies for $7! I got the Eyeko skinny liner in Purple (love the Olive one I got in July's box), the Beautyblender travel set (haven't tried one of these sponges yet - plus this kit comes with the cleanser), and the Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado (I love eye creams!). Yay!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Avene thermal water's in the shop, so they must have already given it at some point.


 Not every product in the shop has been in the Birchboxes.  There are a lot that havent been. I could be wrong, but I dont think the Avene Thermal Water has been.  And Birchbox does repeat samples, just not to the same subscriber.

I'm still hoping to get a sample of the Skin, An Apothocary soy body butter at some point.  I'm wondering if they are planning on including it another month and thats why its not part of the Birchbox Plus 2 sample packs they have been doing lately?


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had to share with you guys that I cashed in my BB points yesterday and got $68 worth of goodies for $7! I got the Eyeko skinny liner in Purple (love the Olive one I got in July's box), the Beautyblender travel set (haven't tried one of these sponges yet - plus this kit comes with the cleanser), and the Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado (I love eye creams!). Yay!


 Wow!  Great deal!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so confused about this Goop Birchbox. I never did receive an e-mail about opting in for this Goop Birchbox. I just e-mailed customer service but who knows if I will hear from them anytime soon. 

Was this only meant for selected members?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 1, 2012)

> Me too!Â  I adore Birchbox. I try each and every product, even the ones I'm pretty sure I'm not going to like and have no interest in.Â  The funny thing is that a lot of the time its the products I was most sure I wouldnt like that I end up loving the most.Â  That's not to say that I like every product, because I don't, and I dont expect to, but at least I tried them.Â  Thats the purpose of Bichbox for me.Â  The only problem I have is that I cant stand having points and not spending them.Â  I wish I could be like MissLindaJean and save up points, but I will never see 200 points in my account.Â  The second I reach 100 points I have to shop!


 Lol, if I manage it, this'll be the first time I made it past 200 points and not spent them! Trying to be strong! @JessP.. nice haul! Great choices!


----------



## JessP (Oct 1, 2012)

> Lol, if I manage it, this'll be the first time I made it past 200 points and not spent them! Trying to be strong! @JessP.. nice haul! Great choices!


 Thanks! First BB points order - I definitely enjoy their system (maybe more so than recent boxes lol).


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 1, 2012)

bumming..   i am behind on my emails and missed the goop one.. sigh...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## merkington (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about the Tarte Lipsurgence set on Sephora--just bought mine!! I was having a hard time justifying 24 dollars for one lipgloss thing and now I get five for under 35. So Nice.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the Tarte Lipsurgence set on Sephora--just bought mine!! I was having a hard time justifying 24 dollars for one lipgloss thing and now I get five for under 35. So Nice.


 Very welcome; if I weren't no-buy this month, I'd have jumped on it, as well.


----------



## JLR594 (Oct 2, 2012)

I decided to just not respond to the opt in/out of the goop box. 

I am really hoping for some fun new cosmetic to try.  A lip product or eye product would be great.  My first two boxes both contained skin cleaning samples, perfume samples, and either a bb cream or tinted moisturizer.  Different brands, of course, but I yearn for more variety in product types. 

Now I so anxious to see some spoilers!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 2, 2012)

> bumming..Â Â  i am behind on my emails and missed the goop one.. sigh...Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Email or call. Maybe they can rectify the situation.


----------



## Alycia (Oct 2, 2012)

My credit card was charged yesterday. It won't be long I hope we get spoilers soon!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Oct 2, 2012)

Unrelated but everyone likes freebies. Target just announced their final beauty bag. I created a thread for it. ----&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129313/last-ever-target-beauty-bag


----------



## JessicaMarie (Oct 2, 2012)

Seems so early to even be thinking about Birchbox since I got mine so late. Usually I'm counting down the days until the next month. Hoping to get some insight into the goop box soon. Crossing my fingers that I made the right decision.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 2, 2012)

kinda OCD but my account settings page has updated with the October Box Shipping Info, although no. tracking no yet....it's coming, I can feel it now!


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 2, 2012)

I just had to sign up for a second BB; I was disappointed when I could not opt in for BOTH boxes - the Goop and the October Transformation!  So, YAYY!! I know it will not be until next month, but a little foresight never hurt anyone! 

I did opt in for Goop and in the chance that I receive it, I believe it will be more natural and organic products.  This is the reason why I opted in as I tend to gravitate to these products more.  So, we shall see!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Email or call. Maybe they can rectify the situation.


 i just emailed..   **fingers crossed!!!!**


----------



## dotybird (Oct 2, 2012)

I went to the Birchbox website- and saw that my credit card information was not up to date (I got a new one a couple of weeks ago.)  I hope that it doesn't affect me getting the October box.  I don't know why Birchbox didn't send me an email about it?


----------



## xiehan (Oct 2, 2012)

> I went to the Birchbox website- and saw that my credit card information was not up to date (I got a new one a couple of weeks ago.)Â  I hope that it doesn't affect me getting the October box.Â  I don't know why Birchbox didn't send me an email about it?Â :icon_scratch:


 I don't know why either, but this happened to me last month, and as long as you update your CC by the date they give (the 18th or something) you'll still get your October box. You'll probably get it a few days later than usual though -- my box contents didn't update on the 10th like everyone else's, and I didn't get a tracking number until a couple of days later either.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 2, 2012)

I just checked my account and it has my October Shipping info updated!!!

No tracking number of course, but I got REALLY excited. I am hoping it's better than last months!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 2, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I e-mailed them last night about it this is what they said:
> 
> ...


 Actually I opted for the Goop box, and I am hoping I get a regular LOL.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 2, 2012)

thank you for this! I got mine



> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unrelated but everyone likes freebies. Target just announced their final beauty bag. I created a thread for it. ----&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129313/last-ever-target-beauty-bag


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you for this! I got mine


You got your bag already?


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! I got the email yesterday asking me if I wanted to opt in on getting a Goop box. I did opt in, mostly because my last 2 boxes have been so underwhelming. Maybe this will keep me subscribed. If the box stinks as bad as my last two I may very well be taking my $10.00 elsewhere. Am I the only one who feels like Aug. and Sept. boxes were kinda lame compared to all the other boxes this year? Not to knock BB or anything but I kinda feel like they have been off their game lately. Could just be me.

Can't wait to see shipping notices go out!


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 2, 2012)

yay! Target beauty bags are out!  Just wanted to let everyone know

Lol---- i didn't read up a few posts, i guess it was already mentioned!! I'm excited about those


----------



## mellee (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not every product in the shop has been in the Birchboxes.  There are a lot that havent been. I could be wrong, but I dont think the Avene Thermal Water has been.  And Birchbox does repeat samples, just not to the same subscriber.


 Good to know!  I bought a big can of the Avene last month, to give it a try.  (Had a $5 Amazon Gift Certificate burning a hole in my pocket for about 15 seconds.)  My opinion?  *Shrug*  Eh - it's water in a can.


----------



## VianneyAimee (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw this posted on Chantecaille's instagram...
> 
> Loved visiting @birchbox #samplestop! Sign up for their October @goop/ @GwynethPaltrow box to score some of our goodies! #latergram


 This makes me super happy, I'm fantasizing about receiving chantecaille just skin tinted moisturizer. My favorite blogger never shuts up about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the awesome spoiler!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good to know!  I bought a big can of the Avene last month, to give it a try.  (Had a $5 Amazon Gift Certificate burning a hole in my pocket for about 15 seconds.)  My opinion?  *Shrug*  Eh - it's water in a can.


 I bought a can of a similar product by Evian, and had the same opinion - a spray can of water.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Oct 2, 2012)

does anyone know if this is new? Or have they sampled it or any of it's brand before? (click under spoiler for link)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/glam-glow


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if this is new? Or have they sampled it or any of it's brand before? (click under spoiler for link)
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 2, 2012)

Just an FYI:  Target is giving away their FREE fall beauty bags of samples on Facebook.  Here's the link: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&amp;key=29cf076c3b306cc9d6d2dc62520eb734&amp;loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.makeuptalk.com%2Ft%2F129313%2Flast-ever-target-beauty-bag&amp;v=1&amp;libid=1349223569603&amp;out=http%3A%2F%2Ftgt.bz%2FFallBB&amp;ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.makeuptalk.com%2Ft%2F129313%2Flast-ever-target-beauty-bag%2F30&amp;title=Last%20Ever%20Target%20Beauty%20Bag!!!&amp;txt=http%3A%2F%2Ftgt.bz%2FFallBB&amp;jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13492255107284


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 2, 2012)

Just an FYI:  Target is giving away their FREE fall beauty bag of samples on Facebook. I cant get the link to work, but go to Facebook and check it out!  I just signed up for one, so its still available.


----------



## emeline (Oct 2, 2012)

Tried to sign up and even went through the process of filling out my info only to find they're out of beauty bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried to sign up and even went through the process of filling out my info only to find they're out of beauty bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no!  I got a confirmation # when I signed up, so I must have gotten one of the last ones.

When Target had the summer beauty bags, they ran out quick, but then a couple of weeks later they had another 600,000 available so I was able to get one.  If I see it again, I'll post it ASAP.  Sorry!!


----------



## Stdanzy (Oct 2, 2012)

Girls who are updating your credit card info, make sure you stay on top of them about sending you an October box. I updated my info on the 7th of September, and got a confirmation stating my box would be sent out on the 18th. Long story short I never got a confirmation email, and when I emailed them about it they tried to make it seem as if I had paid for October instead of September, and they weren't going to do anything about it. After two more emails I was told there was a glitch in the system, and that was why I did not receive a September box, and that I would be compensated with 100 points. Anywho, moral of the story is, make sure you follow up with them promptly and don't get screwed out of a box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually I opted for the Goop box, and I am hoping I get a regular LOL.


 do you know what the goop/regular boxes may have in them?  are the spoilers out yet?  just curious.. i go to work and 8 hrs later theres sooo many posts i missed, its hard to keep up sometimes..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an FYI:  Target is giving away their FREE fall beauty bag of samples on Facebook. I cant get the link to work, but go to Facebook and check it out!  I just signed up for one, so its still available.


 i just wnet and its said, sorry.. out of bags...


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if this is new? Or have they sampled it or any of it's brand before? (click under spoiler for link)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you know what the goop/regular boxes may have in them?  are the spoilers out yet?  just curious.. i go to work and 8 hrs later theres sooo many posts i missed, its hard to keep up sometimes..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


no I have not seen any.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhhh, I have never seen that in the shop before. I would love to get this. It looks very intriguing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooo. I hope we get to try that soon. That sounds really nice.


I know! I would love to get this too, seems goop-tastic enough, right?


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just wnet and its said, sorry.. out of bags...


 I must have gotten one of the last ones - sorry!

If anyone is interested, there is another great freebie I just found on Facebook. 

L'Occitane is giving out free hand creams just for liking them on Facebook.   They will email you a voucher in mid-October.  Right now the offer is for a 5ml size but if they reach a certain goal of followers, they will be giving out the vouchers for the 30ml tube.  It looks like they have a long way to go to reach their goal, so this one should be available.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have gotten one of the last ones - sorry!
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Just signed up to get one. It said we will get vouchers though, do you know what that means? Like what store we can redeem them in?


----------



## calexxia (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Just signed up to get one. It said we will get vouchers though, do you know what that means? Like what store we can redeem them in?


 Usually at the L'Occitane store, if it's like their previous giveaways.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Just signed up to get one. It said we will get vouchers though, do you know what that means? Like what store we can redeem them in?


 They said you can redeem the vouchers at any one of their stores and online. Though, I don't know if you'd have to pay for shipping if you redeemed online.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have gotten one of the last ones - sorry!
> 
> ...


 Yay, thank you for sharing! L'Occitane is my new favorite hand cream since receiving it in a Sephora sample! I even have it on my wishlist for Christmas haha!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They said you can redeem the vouchers at any one of their stores and online. Though, I don't know if you'd have to pay for shipping if you redeemed online.


 Online, you have to do a $25 purchase


----------



## Shatae (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, My account was charged this morning for my BB.  Funny, BB still has my September box as "Processing".  I'm really hoping for some *RED* lipstick in this months Box. I opted out of the Goop box.  I really hate the waiting game!!!!  Oh and it looks like I signed up for the Target Beauty bag just in time!!  Super excited for that to come too!


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting about the free hand cream.  I love L'Occitane!

Does anyone else know of any good freebies?


----------



## xiehan (Oct 3, 2012)

> Thanks for posting about the free hand cream. Â I love L'Occitane! Does anyone else know of any good freebies?


 There are already a forum and a comprehensive thread for that: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/47/coupons-codes-promos-sales-shopping-tips https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127979/what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 3, 2012)

So back on the topic of Goop, I finally got the Goop email for my new BB box this month. I signed up specifically so I could get both boxes and compare. My account with the Goop box (hopefully) already mailed, so I'm guessing if I got this email now they still have extras left or else they wouldn't be asking.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

I never got the email to opt-in, so I guess it's the luck of the draw for me this month! That's perfectly okay with me!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if this is new? Or have they sampled it or any of it's brand before? (click under spoiler for link)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 3, 2012)

New items in the shop!

4 different Peter Thomas Roth products.


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 3, 2012)

hey everyone! i'm new to makeuptalk, but I always get on here to find some birchbox spoilers! anyway lately i've been doing so research on french pharmacies when i came across this: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/2958237611/french-drugstore-beauty-finds i then clicked a link on that page taking me to this: http://goop.com/journal/get/114/the-french-pharmacy i then searched the birchbox shop for some of the products and they had the brands nuxe and caudalie! recently birchbox acquired joliebox which is over in europe so i wouldn't be surprised if we got some european inspired products from the opt in goopbox! i would LOVE my life if i got a small bioderma h20 sample! this is just a guess but how cool would it be if we actually did?!

anyways i have two birchbox accounts and i originally opted in for both goop boxes. but then i saw those essie nail polishes in the spoiler and decided i wanted to get a transformation themed box instead of a goop box. i sent an email to birchbox explaining that i didn't want a goop box and they got back to me the next day &amp; said "no problem! you will receive an October Transformation Box" i was so happy! so now i have one goop box and one normal box. I am so excited  

anyway! thanks for reading (


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

As far as Goop boxes go, I'm hoping whatever they send doesn't leave me smelling like an English Garden.. wonder if PTR items will come in our boxes.. hmm. It's that time again, hunting for clues and sneak peeks!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Look Bag sent me a sample of this several months ago. It burned my face so bad when I applied it, I literally couldn't get it off fast enough!


Oh no! good to know, I have pretty sensitive skin


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As far as Goop boxes go, I'm hoping whatever they send doesn't leave me smelling like an English Garden.


 I'm the opposite, I'll be sad if it doesn't.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

> I'm the opposite, I'll be sad if it doesn't.Â :smile:


 Lol, I'm not totally wowed by lavender. It's okay, but I got some Sisley cream in another sub and it had an overpowering English Garden scent. Kind of killed the sample for me. Besides, I live close to a nearby town that does an annual lavender festival. I just buy pure essential oils and add wherever needed for a faint whiff. I actually enjoy it in my food and drink more! It can be overpowering in beauty items and I don't like that. Faint whiffs are good, not bathing in it lol.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I'm not totally wowed by lavender. It's okay, but I got some Sisley cream in another sub and it had an overpowering English Garden scent. Kind of killed the sample for me. Besides, I live close to a nearby town that does an annual lavender festival. I just buy pure essential oils and add wherever needed for a faint whiff. I actually enjoy it in my food and drink more! It can be overpowering in beauty items and I don't like that. Faint whiffs are good, not bathing in it lol.


 I know that Sisley cream, not a fan either.  Dr. Bronner's Lavender Castille Soap is a good lavender.  I lived in England for a few years and the smell always carries memories.

Actually, the thing I hate most about working in a hospital is the no-scent thing...and lavender is notorious for setting off reactions.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

> I know that Sisley cream, not a fan either. Â Dr. Bronner's Lavender Castille Soap is a good lavender. Â I lived in England for a few years and the smell always carries memories. Actually, the thing I hate most about working in a hospital is the no-scent thing...and lavender is notorious for setting off reactions. Â


 Yep! I use Dr. Bronner's castille soap for a good multipurpose household cleaner. Water it down and add whatever essential oils for various scents. I love it! My friend's mom uses the peppermint one as a body cleanser. I get the big bottles and they last for a while.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know that Sisley cream, not a fan either.  Dr. Bronner's Lavender Castille Soap is a good lavender.  I lived in England for a few years and the smell always carries memories.
> ...


----------



## Shatae (Oct 3, 2012)

TARGET BEAUTY BAG IS BACK UP!!! For those of you who missed it, head to their facebook page ASAP!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Oct 3, 2012)

should i get the goop box? what in the world is goop?


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TARGET BEAUTY BAG IS BACK UP!!! For those of you who missed it, head to their facebook page ASAP!


 LOL you beat me to it...I was just about to post this announcement. Just signed up for mine!!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE Dr. Bronner's. I spent 10 months last year backpacking through South America/Europe/Africa and Dr. Bronner's was a lifesaver. I used it as a body wash, laundry soap, and sometimes a shampoo. They also say you can use it to brush your teeth...which I tried...not a good idea. But it's an awesome product to travel with since it is such a multitasker, and a little goes a long way!


I love it too. I buy it unscented and add glycerine to make my own shampoo. I can add whatever fragrance I want. It makes my hair really shiny. It doubles as a body wash, and I also use it to mop with.


----------



## shanny21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes!!!!! Thank you, I was so bummed about missing it yesterday.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

> I LOVE Dr. Bronner's. I spent 10 months last year backpacking through South America/Europe/Africa and Dr. Bronner's was a lifesaver. I used it as a body wash, laundry soap, and sometimes a shampoo. They also say you can use it to brush your teeth...which I tried...not a good idea. But it's an awesome product to travel with since it is such a multitasker, and a little goes a long way!


 I make my own laundry soap with water, borax, essential oils and fels-naptha.. for $20 in supplies I can make soap for close to 5 months worth of laundry lol. Dr. Bronner's covers household cleaners and a bodywash. I have heard that it can be used to brush your teeth, but that it can tingle uncomfortably. I'll stick with my regular toothpaste!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 3, 2012)

waaaa have the target link?


----------



## Linnake (Oct 3, 2012)

> TARGET BEAUTY BAG IS BACK UP!!! For those of you who missed it, head to their facebook page ASAP!


 dammit! why can't their page work on phones? I'm still like an hour from home, lol!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 3, 2012)

nevermind i got it..  ty


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2012)

You guys have piqued my interest in Dr. Bronner's so I googled it - turns out Dr. Bronner lived 20 minutes north of me in Escondido, CA! There is a storefront up there, too, which might be fun to check out.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

> You guys have piqued my interest in Dr. Bronner's so I googled it - turns out Dr. Bronner lived 20 minutes north of me in Escondido, CA! There is a storefront up there, too, which might be fun to check out.


 It's great stuff! I buy mine at a supplement store, because they offer 5 different ones. Walgreen's and Rite Aid only sell 2 kinds. You can clean yourself head to toe, wash dishes and clothes, make household cleaners..etc! Certified Fair trade, made in recycled plastic bottles/jugs, and been around for 100+ years lol, what's not to like? If you're sensitive, they have a baby formula with an aqua colored label? I typically use the citrus, hemp or tea tree ones.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 3, 2012)

Can you tell me what this is and how to get to it target beauty bag


----------



## artemis76 (Oct 3, 2012)

Go to https://www.facebook.com/TargetStyle/app_233250810133799, you'll have to accept the app but there are still bags available as I just snagged one


----------



## mellee (Oct 3, 2012)

If I didn't miss a bunch of posts mentioning it first, lemme say - Birch Box sent me a survey about why I like/don't like order/don't order from them.  Quite a few questions had options about whether I care about value in the box or high-quality items, and how important timely shipping is, and whether I'd be willing to pay more for such things.  Asked whether I'd recommend them to friends, what other subs I have and if I'd recommend them, etc.

Maybe they're seeing others revamp and realizing people are not happy with what is, so trying to figure out their counter-move.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You guys have piqued my interest in Dr. Bronner's so I googled it - turns out Dr. Bronner lived 20 minutes north of me in Escondido, CA! There is a storefront up there, too, which might be fun to check out.


 His son lives in Milwaukee and he is totally eccentric/generous (he one bought a huge pizza party for my college roommate and all her friends when they were in high school, just because they happened to be there at the same time, and he gave another friend a ride from milwaukee to chicago, $100 and a huge box of soap).


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's great stuff! I buy mine at a supplement store, because they offer 5 different ones. Walgreen's and Rite Aid only sell 2 kinds. You can clean yourself head to toe, wash dishes and clothes, make household cleaners..etc! Certified Fair trade, made in recycled plastic bottles/jugs, and been around for 100+ years lol, what's not to like? If you're sensitive, they have a baby formula with an aqua colored label? I typically use the citrus, hemp or tea tree ones.


 Wow! I didn't know you could use one product for all of those things lol. Thanks for the recommendations! I'll definitely have to go scope it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> His son lives in Milwaukee and he is totally eccentric/generous (he one bought a huge pizza party for my college roommate and all her friends when they were in high school, just because they happened to be there at the same time, and he gave another friend a ride from milwaukee to chicago, $100 and a huge box of soap).


 Oh my goodness! Too funny. I did get the vibe that he and his fam were on the eccentric side just from the picture that popped up when I googled the brand lol.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As far as Goop boxes go, I'm hoping whatever they send doesn't leave me smelling like an English Garden.. wonder if PTR items will come in our boxes.. hmm. It's that time again, hunting for clues and sneak peeks!


 this is the email i got after i asked if i could still opt in for a goop box... 

Hi Dena,

Thanks for writing in! So sorry the deadline for opting in or out of the goop box has already passed. Hopefully, whichever box you receive will still be a great surprise!!

Enjoy!!

xo,

Christine

Birchbox | Operations Associate


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

> this is the email i got after i asked if i could still opt in for a goop box...Â  Hi Dena, Thanks for writing in! So sorry the deadline for opting in or out of the goop box has already passed. Hopefully, whichever box you receive will still be a great surprise!! Enjoy!! xo, Christine Birchbox | Operations Associate


 When I got my email, there was a disclaimer that even upon opting in/out a subber could still receive one. So don't despair! It will really depend on how the box combos come out and samples available. Best of luck you find one come your way or score a nice box!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I make my own laundry soap with water, borax, essential oils and fels-naptha.. for $20 in supplies I can make soap for close to 5 months worth of laundry lol. Dr. Bronner's covers household cleaners and a bodywash. I have heard that it can be used to brush your teeth, but that it can tingle uncomfortably. I'll stick with my regular toothpaste!


I do that too, but I use more gentle soap for the laundry detergent, because my skin is sensitive. But you guys, there is even a documentary about Dr Bronner. I haven't seen it yet, but I've heard it's good. It's on my Netflix list.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I got my email, there was a disclaimer that even upon opting in/out a subber could still receive one. So don't despair! It will really depend on how the box combos come out and samples available. Best of luck you find one come your way or score a nice box!


 I opted for the Goop box on one account, and opted out on my other account.  Honestly, my ideal would be to get one of each, but if I get 2 Goops or 2 Transformation boxes, it doesnt really matter.  I'm pretty easy to please. 

I've been a subscriber since January, and have had 2 accounts since March.  I haven't recieved duplicate boxes, but I think that would be only thing that would disapoint me, unless there was a really good skin care item, then I would probably be happy with a dup.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 4, 2012)

So I read the article posted a few pages back. I really hope they bring bioderma to BB!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 4, 2012)

> I opted for the Goop box on one account, and opted out on my other account.Â  Honestly, my ideal would be to get one of each, but if I get 2 Goops or 2 Transformation boxes, it doesnt really matter.Â  I'm pretty easy to please.Â  I've been a subscriber since January, and have had 2 accounts since March.Â  I haven'tÂ recieved duplicate boxes, but I think that would be only thing that would disapoint me, unless there was a really good skin care item, then I would probably be happy with a dup.


 I opted in and out between my two accounts, same as you. I haven't received duplicate boxes, but items between two accounts. They've been items I enjoyed, so no biggie at this point. Even if they're not, I can't really complain because I increase my odds with having two accounts. I have hope this month willbe great.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is the email i got after i asked if i could still opt in for a goop box...
> 
> ...


 When did you send the email? Because I got my email for the Goop box on my new account at 11:17am EST 10/3. :| So if you sent it before noon EST they're big liars.


----------



## trillian (Oct 4, 2012)

I never got a Goop email.  Hope I didn't miss out on anything awesome.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 4, 2012)

For those of you that did not receive the goop email, this is the statement at the bottom of the email: "Please note: The goop Birchbox would take the place of your regular October Birchbox, at no additional cost. Selecting yes indicates preference for a goop box but does not guarantee receipt, as suppliesarelimited. Ifyou do not indicate a preference, it is possible that you will receive a goop Birchbox in October."


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 4, 2012)

I got a goop email last night. It told me I have until the 5th to opt-in.


----------



## Shatae (Oct 4, 2012)

Reading all of the posts about some people still receiving Goop emails, others wanting to opt in, but being told they can't anymore.  It sort of makes sense.  If you think about it, they send out the boxes in waves throughout the month.  It probably depends on where you are on that list.  Last month I didn't get my box til the end of the month.  Literally like the 25th.  I don't know.  Just a thought.


----------



## luvmymeg (Oct 4, 2012)

Spoilers! Spoilers! Spoilers! Let's go spoilers, rah rah rah! (This is me cheering to bring on the spoilers-how silly!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 4, 2012)

I opted in for the Goop box on my main account but didn't indicate anything on my second account. Leaving that one to luck!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 4, 2012)

no goop email for either account...I guess we'll see!


----------



## luvmymeg (Oct 4, 2012)

> This makes me super happy, I'm fantasizingÂ about receiving chantecaille just skin tinted moisturizer. My favorite blogger never shuts up about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Thanks for the awesome spoiler!


 There's something in the shop now, mascara? Or has that always been there? Idk-I'm a newbie


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness! Too funny. I did get the vibe that he and his fam were on the eccentric side just from the picture that popped up when I googled the brand lol.


 If you want to see eccentric you should read the labels on the bottles. It's like a cult manifesto written every which way all over the bottle. It's hilarious. I love Dr. Bronner's soaps. Aside from their bizarre religious ramblings, they are very dedicated to the environment and their product is awesome. I use the peppermint as a bodywash in the morning it is really strong and wakes me up. I love the lavender for more relaxing showers and to use in my hair. I would love if Birchbox included a Dr. Bronner's sample! They make tiny bottles that would be perfect!


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I didn't miss a bunch of posts mentioning it first, lemme say - Birch Box sent me a survey about why I like/don't like order/don't order from them.  Quite a few questions had options about whether I care about value in the box or high-quality items, and how important timely shipping is, and whether I'd be willing to pay more for such things.  Asked whether I'd recommend them to friends, what other subs I have and if I'd recommend them, etc.
> 
> Maybe they're seeing others revamp and realizing people are not happy with what is, so trying to figure out their counter-move.


 Their counter-move should be to go back to their original concept. High-end, deluxe samples, shipped by the 10th, for 10 bucks. Period.


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their counter-move should be to go back to their original concept. High-end, deluxe samples, shipped by the 10th, for 10 bucks. Period.


It may no longer be a sustainable model, sadly.


----------



## kcrowebird (Oct 4, 2012)

> I LOVE Dr. Bronner's. I spent 10 months last year backpacking through South America/Europe/Africa and Dr. Bronner's was a lifesaver. I used it as a body wash, laundry soap, and sometimes a shampoo. They also say you can use it to brush your teeth...which I tried...not a good idea. But it's an awesome product to travel with since it is such a multitasker, and a little goes a long way!


 Same here! I took the peppermint to me while backpacking east Africa and every time I smell it it takes me right back. I also washed my clothes with it. And admittedly, I tried it as toothpaste but would NOT recommend that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 4, 2012)

I never received the Goop box email! Im rather angry at birchbox now. I know it wasnt a definate yes or no on whether you would be getting it.. but i would still like the option to put my opinion in. Ive been a member for 6 months now.. they obviously need to work on their emailing systems.


----------



## alice blue (Oct 4, 2012)

I know I said I'd cancelled BB for good, but I resigned up, again. I don't know why. I chose the goop option, and I hope I get it. Loved GP's articles on the English and French pharmacies and I've bought several of her recommendations. $20 a month for my BB and MG subs are about all I'm spending on beauty these days (I do order from Sephora every few months and I mostly buy skincare). So it isn't so very much, even if I kept both subs.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you want to see eccentric you should read the labels on the bottles. It's like a cult manifesto written every which way all over the bottle. It's hilarious. I love Dr. Bronner's soaps. Aside from their bizarre religious ramblings, they are very dedicated to the environment and their product is awesome. I use the peppermint as a bodywash in the morning it is really strong and wakes me up. I love the lavender for more relaxing showers and to use in my hair. I would love if Birchbox included a Dr. Bronner's sample! They make tiny bottles that would be perfect!


 i am using the peppermint now.. i love it! i have only used it as shower gel.. i am too afraid to put it in my mouth..


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a goop email last night. It told me I have until the 5th to opt-in.


 what????  i was told no! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I make my own laundry soap with water, borax, essential oils and fels-naptha.. for $20 in supplies I can make soap for close to 5 months worth of laundry lol. Dr. Bronner's covers household cleaners and a bodywash. I have heard that it can be used to brush your teeth, but that it can tingle uncomfortably. I'll stick with my regular toothpaste!


 I also make my own laundry soap with those materials! There's something about the PNW... all lavender festivals and soap making all the time.


----------



## ellekaye (Oct 4, 2012)

I get the Goop newsletter and today's is about the Birchbox collab. It gives this link: http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/goop and has a Q&amp;A with the Birchbox founders.

If you haven't seen:

Birchbox &amp; Fall Beauty

Today, we bring you a discovery we made a few months ago at an internet conference we attended. We met Hayley and Katia, founders of Birchbox, a great service for all us girls who love to try out beauty products and be in the know about the best new ones. Each month, a Birchbox is delivered full of beauty and lifestyle samples for you to try out. We loved the idea so much that we decided to partner with them on a special goop curated box. Below, our interview with Hayley and Katia and a round up of fall beauty advice from our go-to experts.

Love,
goop


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

on that link above ^^^^ in ellekaye's post it says this on the birchbox page

"Already a Birchbox subscriber? No need to sign up here. We are emailing all subscribers with an opportunity to opt to receive this goop box in place of your regular Birchbox"

anyone who hasn't gotten an email who wants the box should definitely say something IMO. because that's not fair at all. especially since they've told people who recently emailed yesterday that it was too late. i'm getting teen vogue box vibes all over from this. it was definitely unfair how that played out for some people last time.


----------



## evlady (Oct 4, 2012)

If the box looks like this, I am soooo excited! It just looks like it will be filled with great things haha


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 4, 2012)

> I also make my own laundry soap with those materials! There's something about the PNW... all lavender festivals and soap making all the time.


 I know in the Sequim area there are 4 or 5 big and well known lavender farms. One went up for sale a few years ago and the price tag was several million dollars! I like the festival they do because there's lavender sprinkled in everything lol.. my faves are the lavender lemonades and ice cream! Perfect to quench your thirst and keep you cool in the middle of summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You guys have piqued my interest in Dr. Bronner's so I googled it - turns out Dr. Bronner lived 20 minutes north of me in Escondido, CA! There is a storefront up there, too, which might be fun to check out.


 
REALLLY? I live in Escondido! I will def have to check it out... I think I have seen these products at Jimbo's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Yay!


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's awesome! Definitely go there and let me know how it is - if you google it, the Escondido address pops right up! I'll probably try and check it out sometime in the next few weeks (I live in Mission Valley!).


----------



## marygoround (Oct 4, 2012)

I signed up for an extra BB account back when the Gossip Girl boxes came out.  I cancelled one but I still receive random emails from BB to that account.  I didn't realize I had unsubscribed from promotional emails to my active account because I still receive shipment/billing emails. That's apparently why I didn't receive the Goop email, which I would have opted-in for.  Maybe some people are in the same boat.  I had emailed customer service on the 3rd and got this response today:

"Thank you for writing in and I apologize for the delay in response!

In checking your Birchbox Account, the reason you did not receive this promotional email is because you unsubscribed from our email list back in May. In order to begin receiving emails regarding promotions such as these you will need to resubscribe. If you would like to do so, just let me know!

As for the opt-in/out email, the deadline has passed to submit your choice. It is still possible you will receive this box as no choice was submitted on your behalf.

Please let me know if I can help with anything else!

XO,

Loren"


----------



## LyndaV (Oct 4, 2012)

JessP and KeelyKnowsBest...I live in San Marcos!  The Dr. Bronner factory is near the intersection of Mission and Nordahl, towards Auto Pkwy.  Right on the other side of the Sprinter station at Nordahl.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's awesome! Definitely go there and let me know how it is - if you google it, the Escondido address pops right up! I'll probably try and check it out sometime in the next few weeks (I live in Mission Valley!).


 I can't tell if it's a store or a just a factory location...but I do need a job so maybe I can apply for one there LOL! I'd love to work for a company like this. I will let you know what I find out, I just mapped it and I am literally 3 miles from it. HAHA


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JessP and KeelyKnowsBest...I live in San Marcos!  The Dr. Bronner factory is near the intersection of Mission and Nordahl, towards Auto Pkwy.  Right on the other side of the Sprinter station at Nordahl.


 Yay! Woot for SD-area MuT neighbors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the location tip!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JessP and KeelyKnowsBest...I live in San Marcos!  The Dr. Bronner factory is near the intersection of Mission and Nordahl, towards Auto Pkwy.  Right on the other side of the Sprinter station at Nordahl.


 Oh wow, we are neighbors then! My husband works in SM and my lil one goes to school there too! How funny! Do you know if they have a store front? I would Love to check it out!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 4, 2012)

I was up in the area, driving around, I should have stopped by. I made enough stops for my kids though, they would have whined. I went from Chula Vista to San Marcos to Oceanside and then finally to Carlsbad to take the kids to the Museum of Making Music and then waited for traffic to calm down at the Outlets and then finally came home right before 7 only to get stuck in traffic in Sorrento Valley on the way back to Chula Vista.


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was up in the area, driving around, I should have stopped by. I made enough stops for my kids though, they would have whined. I went from Chula Vista to San Marcos to Oceanside and then finally to Carlsbad to take the kids to the Museum of Making Music and then waited for traffic to calm down at the Outlets and then finally came home right before 7 only to get stuck in traffic in Sorrento Valley on the way back to Chula Vista.


 That is certainly a tour around SD county lol! Wow! I hear you on the traffic, though - I live in Mission Valley but work in Del Mar so I often take like 4 freeways to avoid traffic on one on the way home... which probably doesn't save any time but at least it's forward motion (at least, that's what I tell myself lol!).


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 4, 2012)

Found this link on Reddit for those of you who might want a goop box in addition.  

http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/goop?raf=zt88n


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't tell if it's a store or a just a factory location...but I do need a job so maybe I can apply for one there LOL! I'd love to work for a company like this. I will let you know what I find out, I just mapped it and I am literally 3 miles from it. HAHA


 Sweet! I can't tell if there is a storefront there as well - this NC Times article was interesting but it doesn't really say.. http://bit.ly/GP6edC

Also I just checked out your YouTube channel and totally subbed! Great job!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 4, 2012)

JessP I totally understand finding alternative routes from Del Mar. The has to be traffic 24 hours a day there. Yes we took quite a tour, I got sent on errands my husband had been avoiding.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 4, 2012)

What exactly is a "Transformation" theme? Does that scream Halloween to anyone else?

I don't know if I should request two goops or one goop and one regular...or just stick with my one goop.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 4, 2012)

Transformation can be anything.. the monthly categories can be really vague and seemingly off the mark sometimes. Could be Halloween inspired, which I'd expect something more audacious and colorful with a makeup item.. or maybe in terms of skin/hair, a life saver product that can really change appearances or whatever, like a restoring masque or something similar. Who knows where BB comes up with these concepts.. for all we know, the eye rock stickers will show up again.... Maybe we'll get some magic snake oil! Lol


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 4, 2012)

Some of the new items in the shop are tweezer, nail care and such.  Any of that can be transformation.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet! I can't tell if there is a storefront there as well - this NC Times article was interesting but it doesn't really say.. http://bit.ly/GP6edC
> 
> Also I just checked out your YouTube channel and totally subbed! Great job!


 Hmmm.... I will look into it! I love any excuse to buy new beauty anything! Thanks for checking out my channel, lol I am so ridiculous! I am actually uploading a new vid right now! 

If I buy anything, I will probably do a review vid/post on MuT


----------



## lyssaloo (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, we are neighbors then! My husband works in SM and my lil one goes to school there too! How funny! Do you know if they have a store front? I would Love to check it out!


 Small world, I live in Oceanside!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a goop email last night. It told me I have until the 5th to opt-in.


 i emailed them again.. i cant leave welll enough alone..  they said that email was for new subs..  i probably ticked them off and will get a box of used tissues and scabs..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, if nothing else the packaging for the goop box looks pretty.


----------



## Charlotte87 (Oct 4, 2012)

I never got the opt-in email either, so I emailed them Sunday asking about it. I've been with them for over a year and a half and have never not received an email. They told me I'd unsubscribed from their emails early in September, and that's why I didn't get anything. I have never unsubscribed from them, so I think something else happened or there was some kind of glitch.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, if nothing else the packaging for the goop box looks pretty.


 What?? Do you have a link of what the packaging looks like?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What?? Do you have a link of what the packaging looks like?


it's posted on the middle of page 16


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is such a pretty box, super sad now that I wasn't able to opt in for the Goop box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is such a pretty box, super sad now that I wasn't able to opt in for the Goop box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 pretty box? where can you see it?


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is a link to the Q &amp; A:

http://www.goop.com/journal/do/195/birchbox-and-fall-beauty


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just read the interview...if they include Tatcha samples (like, deluxe samples, not foil packets - though I'd be happy with a few of those too...) I would be over the moon!! That shiz is not cheap.


----------



## heartinacage (Oct 5, 2012)

goop box sneak peek posted at Lucky Mag's website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

GOOP's Special Edition Birchbox: We've Got the Scoop on What's Inside 
http://www.luckymag.com/blogs/luckyrightnow/2012/10/goop-special-edition-birchbox-weve-got-the-scoop-on-whats-inside#slide=1

I thought that there wouldn't be food, though?


----------



## Yolita1981 (Oct 5, 2012)

Such a cute box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a link to the Q &amp; A:
> 
> http://www.goop.com/journal/do/195/birchbox-and-fall-beauty


 NOW i want to cry..


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartinacage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> goop box sneak peek posted at Lucky Mag's website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


ugh. I don't want a luna bar.

I would love love the chantecaille  mascara

edited for spoilers - sorry!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 5, 2012)

I went in for the goop! Can't wait to see this months boxes


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder if the mascara and the Kiehl's cream are only going into 2 out of the 13+ goop box combinations? 

I guess the Birchbox representative who told me that there were no food items was wrong.  But I do like Luna bars. I like to think of them as the more delicious version of those KIND bars.

 Anyways, I'm looking forward to the Kiehl's eye cream. As for the mascara, I wouldn't say no to it, but I'm not dying to have it either since Ipsy is sending out a mascara this month too.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 5, 2012)

It's more the  kelp-infused face mask or organic honey hair conditioner recommended by Gwynnie they mentioned that have piqued my interest...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 5, 2012)

come on sneak peek video!!!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 5, 2012)

The sneak peek video is up!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 5, 2012)

Video is up!


----------



## evlady (Oct 5, 2012)

Some of the things from the video look great, but a lot seem to be repeats from before... I was hoping for new things I have never seen before.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 5, 2012)

where can i find the video?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 5, 2012)

I think 4 items are repeats? I know what I'm hoping to find in my BB's! Some interesting stuff and can't wait to get my boxes this month..


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where can i find the video?


 It's their Youtube page


----------



## karenX (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where can i find the video?


 http://www.birchbox.com/video/sneak-peek-birchbox-october-2012/

After watching that, I'm really glad I picked the goop box. Lots of repeats there, and I would only be interested in the DDF serum, vitamin pods, and maybe the perfume(though I know they've sampled it many times before).

I would be highly annoyed if I got sunscreen in an October box.

So glad I picked goop. I was one of the first to get the email, so hopefully that means I'm in.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 5, 2012)

Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG0aGEcDBT8&amp;feature=plcp

I'm excited over this month's box!  Both.  Either.  All.  LOL!  Let's hope for no frayed hair ties and ziploc bags!  haha


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 5, 2012)

AHAHHAHAHAH. All those people who said Essie wasn't high class enough for Gwen .XD; Welp.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where can i find the video?


On their Youtube Page:


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 5, 2012)

Interesting!! I kind of want to try the vitamins (as weird as that sounds) and the skin serum! No way we are getting the double helix though, so I wonder if the sample size only has one of the helixes.... 

Mollie is officially my favorite BB chick, and not just because we share the same name! She is (by far) the most genuine of the three and she seems the most comfortable on camera!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 5, 2012)

*tweaking profiles*


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 5, 2012)

wow, i got lucky!  with the box i opted in for goop i've already received the Supergoop spf, so i won't get it again!  

with my other account (opted regular box) i've luckily already received the Harvey Prince perfume that i didn't like but not the Eyeko (that i got through my other account).  Maybe somehow i'll be lucky enough to get the liner again!

now please no DDF or Benta Berry...  come on profile!!  work!


----------



## thepaintedlady (Oct 5, 2012)

...I should have gone with the Goop box. I really want that lip gloss. I had one a while back and it was my favorite.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting!! I kind of want to try the vitamins (as weird as that sounds) and the skin serum! No way we are getting the double helix though, so I wonder if the sample size only has one of the helixes....
> 
> Mollie is officially my favorite BB chick, and not just because we share the same name! She is (by far) the most genuine of the three and she seems the most comfortable on camera!


I agree, i don't understand why these birchbox girls have to speak like airhead bumblebees....do they think it makes them seem more warm/friendly/relatable? I just get annoyed, which is why I normally watch their spoiler vdos on mute and just look at the goodies....


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 5, 2012)

I am so so so disappointed I didn't opt in for Goop now... I have gotten ALL of those transformation products (minus the vitamins). I am crushed...and I hated Harvey Prince. 

I want to yell and scream and cry and send them a box box back a witchbox (I meant witchbox) my unused repeats. I don't understand why they would feature something they have already featured? 

Is it too late to change my mind about Goop???


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 5, 2012)

these are only the featured products though.  there will be several more for each boxes, so maybe there are a lot of other fantastic things in store!  at some point they'll have to find new products.  they can't just keep repeating

and repeating

and repeating

and repeating...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 5, 2012)

well here's to hoping i actually get the goop box since i signed up for it. we'll see....

i'm really surprised at all the repeats for the other box (and a lot of them i've already gotten).


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 5, 2012)

There was a comment pop up on the video that said that they won't actually be including Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liners this month because they were held up in customs, so they'll be replacing it with another product.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was a comment pop up on the video that said that they won't actually be including Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liners this month because they were held up in customs, so they'll be replacing it with another product.


 It figures because that was the ONLY product that I was actually OK with getting a repeat of.

I am trying to stay positive, as I know it's only a $10 sub service, but it's so hard to feel happy when the Goop boxes are getting Essie!!! Booooooo


----------



## diana16 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It figures because that was the ONLY product that I was actually OK with getting a repeat of.
> ...


I know how you feel! I was looking forward to the essie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if i dont get my box i might end up cancelling


----------



## xiehan (Oct 5, 2012)

> It figures because that was the ONLY product that I was actually OK with getting a repeat of. I am trying to stay positive, as I know it's only a $10 sub service, but it's so hard to feel happy when the Goop boxes are getting Essie!!! BoooooooÂ :icon_cry:


 I don't think Birchbox is changing their policy of not sending anybody repeat items, so you should be fine. Let's also remember that the products shown in the video usually wind up being like ~5% of the products that are actually sent out that month.


----------



## thepaintedlady (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so so so disappointed I didn't opt in for Goop now... I have gotten ALL of those transformation products (minus the vitamins). I am crushed...and I hated Harvey Prince.
> 
> ...


 I know the feel, sister. I really liked the Eyeko Liner, though, so if I get another one of those I'll be fine. But, damn. I wish I could change my mind on opting out, too.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 5, 2012)

> I don't think Birchbox is changing their policy of not sending anybody repeat items, so you should be fine. Let's also remember that the products shown in the video usually wind up being like ~5% of the products that are actually sent out that month.


 This is true! Plus, we dont really know what box we'll be getting, as they have said opting in or out didnt guarantee a box or not either way. We'll just have to see what shows up in the mail before we can complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like the Essie polish will be in the goop boxes after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 5, 2012)

There actually won't be any Eyeko Eyeliners in these boxes... see below




Also, I know it's been speculated multiple times that BB doesn't ship our boxes when we get a shipping email, but now I have infallible proof. I got the email for my boyfriend's BB Man on 9/25/12 saying it shipped.. I followed tracking and it never updated. On September 28th, I get a form apology email saying there was a delay in the box shipments this month, they have now been shipped, tracking will update within 48 hours AND, they gave us 100 points to make up for it. Well that was Friday and tracking JUST updated today. Guess What? They didn't even send the package information to UPS Mail Innovations until 10/2/12, 4 shipping days after they claimed to have shipped it AGAIN. So ridiculous. Just tell us it shipped WHEN it shipped. People get more angry wondering what's taking so long and then seeing they lied, TWICE. BOO.

On the other hand, if the opt-in, opt-out for Goop is actually followed (which it won't be) I will get one of each boxes this month. Let's hope there aren't any issues with that. Goop looks awesome!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 5, 2012)

ooo and I want more eyeko!! purple/blue/ brown please! 

Just saw the post above... boo


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 5, 2012)

welp there is officially a tracking number on my account for october - it hasn't updated yet.

i also opted in for goop and got the email on the first day, but who knows if i'm actually getting it.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 5, 2012)

> Video:


 Omg I second that ! Lets hope or no fancy ziplocs and elastics!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm very underwhelmed by both the boxes! I opted in for Goop on one and kept the regular one on the other. Lets see now what I actually get


----------



## berryjm (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There actually won't be any Eyeko Eyeliners in these boxes... see below
> 
> ...


 

Sometimes their shipping is really ridiculous. I figured it out though, the email that we get saying it shipped isn't sent out when the box actually ships. Its sent out automatically by the system when the shipping label is created. So unfortunately there is definitely a lag between the two. I just wish they set it up so that when the box scans out of their facility then the shipping email will be sent.


----------



## berryjm (Oct 5, 2012)

By the way, has anyone figured out what they will be replacing the Eyeko with yet? I'm hoping it will be something good, but I have a sinking feeling that its going to be a bunch of stuff left over to take up space.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, this is a shocker...I can't believe my box has shipped already.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, this is a shocker...I can't believe my box has shipped already.


 P.S. I opted in for the goop box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> P.S. I opted in for the goop box.


 i opted in too and got a shipping confirmation today.


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 5, 2012)

already have a shipping confirmation number ~~but no details!~ cant wait to see what box i get. i opted in for the goop box, but will have to patiently wait and see what comes!!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 5, 2012)

i already have a shipping confirmation number too and no details. I didn't opt in or out for the goop box so we will see what i will get.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 5, 2012)

I have tracking info on all 3 of my accounts.. I opted for goop on 2 of them and left the other one unanswered. Im excited to see what I get!


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw, I'm bummed now that I didn't opt in for the goop box.  I would have loved those items in the sneak peek video.  Oh well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also have un-updated tracking.  I'm sure it hasn't shipped yet.

I'm a college student, so financially, this might have to be my last box.  I hope it's a good one!


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 5, 2012)

I just checked my account, my friends', and my niece, we all have tracking but no updates.  I think I'm the only one who opted in out of the 3 of us though.


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a tracking # but not updates yet, I also optd-in for he Goop box


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 5, 2012)

even though i have the tracking #, i'm going to assume based on experience that it hasn't shipped until birchbox emails me.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 5, 2012)

Soooo excited for October's box to come!!   After agonizing for 3 days I think I made the right decision.. I love the Essie and lipgloss!! Those alone would make a great box for me


----------



## erinkins (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> welp there is officially a tracking number on my account for october - it hasn't updated yet.
> 
> i also opted in for goop and got the email on the first day, but who knows if i'm actually getting it.


 Same here, I'm hoping that I actually get it because I didn't get a Teen Vogue box and I also opted in for that.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 5, 2012)

i have a # but it hasnt updated yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cant wait to see what i got.

btw i didnt opt for a goop box


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 5, 2012)

Essie &lt;3 Vitamins &lt;3 Everything this month &lt;3


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *berryjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, has anyone figured out what they will be replacing the Eyeko with yet? I'm hoping it will be something good, but I have a sinking feeling that its going to be a bunch of stuff left over to take up space.


 I think it would have to be something they have left over, especially since they're already shipping boxes out. I guess they could surprise us with something awesome though!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, I'm glad I opted in for the Goop box. I clicked it and right after I had so many doubts because images of useless lifestyle extras kept popping into my head, and I totally thought that the Essie nailpolish was going to be in the regular October box.  But I guess the Essie nailpolish colors was a hint that they were for the Goop box.  I mean the Goop box has the lavendar and lilac packaging and so I assume they wanted to sample Essie polishes that matched that them of purple and lilac. 

Anyways, I would love to see the Supergoop sunscreen, that serum and the nailpolish. here's to hoping!


----------



## mellee (Oct 5, 2012)

When they have "regular" boxes, the items will often be repeated in future boxes.  Is that also true when there's a collab?  Or will the items in the Goop boxes never show up in future Birchboxes?  I opted out, but would like to think I could still get some of these items in other months.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank goodness for the video. When I saw a Luna Bar featured in the Lucky Magazine slideshow, I was really annoyed. I can't imagine Gwenyth actually putting one of those things in her face. I'ved tried that lemon zest flavor, and I literally had to spit it out. I love Kind Bars, so if that tells you anything. But the thought of her eating any granola bar is laughable.

I did think those Essie polish colors looked a little bit like Gwenyth's style. I really hope I get Master Plan, but if not, then hopefully something else wonderful. I don't really want Supergoop spf 30. My BB cream is SPF 45. And I hope I don't get those retinol pods. I'm afraid of retinol, after a mishap a few years back.

My box has shipped, but no tracking yet. I opted in for Goop.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank goodness for the video. When I saw a Luna Bar featured in the Lucky Magazine slideshow, I was really annoyed. I can't imagine Gwenyth actually putting one of those things in her face. I'ved tried that lemon zest flavor, and I literally had to spit it out. I love Kind Bars, so if that tells you anything. But the thought of her eating any granola bar is laughable.
> 
> ...


 I love the lemon zest Luna Bars.  Your box has shipped, or you have a tracking number?


----------



## JessP (Oct 5, 2012)

Omg, I want all shades of the Essie polish lol. I opted in for the goop box as well, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Steffi (Oct 5, 2012)

Got a tracking number on my account but not updated yet.  I opted in for Goop too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, this is a shocker...I can't believe my box has shipped already.


 Holy crap, I can't believe yours already shipped either. I also opted in for Goop, got a tracking number but it hasn't registered in the system yet. Hopefully soon! Do you usually get yours so early?


----------



## casey anne (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap, I can't believe yours already shipped either. I also opted in for Goop, got a tracking number but it hasn't registered in the system yet. Hopefully soon! Do you usually get yours so early?


 This will be my 4th box.  Last month was later than the first 2.  This one will definately be the earliest.  My projected delivery date is the 11th, so I'm gonna try to not see my spoilers on the birchbox site!!  Ya, I was shocked when I saw it shipped.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 5, 2012)

Tracking but no info on both accounts.


----------



## effigie (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, I'm glad I opted into the goop box.. I just hope I actually get it, and that I don't get Essie Carry On since I already have it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a tracking # on both my accounts. But I don't for a second think they have shipped yet. Not after having a number for almost 2 weeks last month before it updated with a shipping date far from when I got the number.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a tracking # on both my accounts. But I don't for a second think they have shipped yet. Not after having a number for almost 2 weeks last month before it updated with a shipping date far from when I got the number.


 This!  Pretty sure a tracking number just means you've been assigned a box, not that it's actually gone anywhere.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 5, 2012)

is essie only in the goop boxes?


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is essie only in the goop boxes?


 No way to know for sure until the box pics are out.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmm...both box do not seem very amazing. The transformation theme is way off I still don't get it. The Goop box seems better for me just because of the Essie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just don't know anymore with Birchbox. I am sad that I didn't opt in or opt out for the Goop box but who knows I might end up getting one. 

And of course the one amazing item that the normal Birchbox had no longer will be included in our boxes. I hope that BB sends them out next month to whoever they were suppose to send them out to.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the lemon zest Luna Bars.  Your box has shipped, or you have a tracking number?


Just the tracking number. To each her own, in regards to granola bars, I guess.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 5, 2012)

The way they worded it in the video I'd say it's possible.



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is essie only in the goop boxes?


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...both box do not seem very amazing. The transformation theme is way off I still don't get it. The Goop box seems better for me just because of the Essie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I guess I'm just optimistic, but I don't feel like you can say neither are amazing when we've seen half a dozen items that are in the boxes.


----------



## petitamour (Oct 5, 2012)

I never got an email, and usually its really no big deal. I kept hopeful that I would get it soon.

October 5th- no email?

Seriously?

I really wanted the goop. box but I have a feeling thats not happening anymore. 

I'm on the anxious side because in every box I've either received foil packets or anti-aging stuff when I'm twenty. I'm getting really annoyed and every time they're just like 'change you're profile!' but my profile says I'm twenty and my main concern is acne... I'm pretty sure this is my last box. 

Not to mention that they'll send me broken samples, and then they 're-send' them but I get an empty envelope.

I emailed them today, but I doubt it'll make a difference. 

I'm hoping that this is a great box though! Maybe it'll work out in the end? The optimist in me is hoping so.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is essie only in the goop boxes?


 I think so, if you look @ the video again, you can see where it says 'Goop' when they show the Essie polishes


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 5, 2012)

Holy crap!  I haven't gotten a shipping email yet, but I just randomly logged into my account to check for a tracking number, and there was one!  And, to even further amaze me, it's actually updated!!!  Every single month without fail, I get a tracking number 3 or 4 days before it actually updates.  Looks like my box shipped yesterday!  Weight is .4380, due to arrive on 10/11 but I usually get it a couple of days faster than the projected date.  I also opted in for the goop box, and judging by the comments here I was one of the first people to receive the opt in/opt out email and I opted in pretty much immediately, so I was likely among the first.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 5, 2012)

So, I commented on their Youtube video about being upset at all of the dupes and the Eyeko getting held up (which I know is not their fault) and they actually replied to my comment... 

"We still think you're going to love October! We are always here to talk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email"

Let's hope so!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I commented on their Youtube video about being upset at all of the dupes and the Eyeko getting held up (which I know is not their fault) and they actually replied to my comment...
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I have found that birchbox often has other amazing products that they don't feature in their videos and so maybe you'll get something new and really amazing.  After all, some months they sample up to 60 different products and the video only featured like 7 things.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a tracking number too but it hasn't updated yet, just the contact us if it hasn't updated in 3 days thing as I expected. I opted in for the Goop box, I hope I actually get one!

I'm not so excited that there's probably going to be a Luna bar in the box though. I've developed a gluten intolerance and it's just going to make me pout that I can't eat it haha. I love carbs and now I can't have any unless I want to spend the rest of the day throwing up and covered in hives.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 5, 2012)

BTW -  Someone mentioned Tatcha upthread... I recommend anyone interested in the brand "like" their facebook page. I did so a few months back, and a few weeks ago they posted a notice, that they had a limited number of sample kits for $2. I bought one and it came with lots of little envelopes of things to try and three blotting papers. They also gave me a coupon for my next purchase.

I think anytime there is a brand you love, or are curious about, it pays to "like" on facebook.


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 5, 2012)

Where are you guys seeing the boxes..mine says shipped but no update on the box.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where are you guys seeing the boxes..mine says shipped but no update on the box.


 If there's no update, then it hasn't shipped.  You may have a tracking number, but until the tracking updates, your box has not shipped.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm just optimistic, but I don't feel like you can say neither are amazing when we've seen half a dozen items that are in the boxes.


 I can say that they don't seem amazing because thats how I felt with the spoiler video.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2012)

Quick question for all you Birchbox veterans!

This will be my first Birchbox &amp; I opted out of the goop box, just because I wasn't really sure what it was &amp; kind of wanted to see what the regular boxes looked like. Well, now that I'm seeing the previews for both boxes, I should have gone with the goop box!

I stumbled across this promo page on the website: http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/goop

It doesn't say anything about the normal waiting list for subscriptions! Just says sign up now &amp; get your first box in October. It does say limited quantities available, but do you think it's worth a shot? Sounds like most people on here have multiple subscriptions &amp; I just wasn't sure how that worked.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question for all you Birchbox veterans!
> 
> ...


If this is your first Birchbox...You will probably get a welcome box which is different from this months boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question for all you Birchbox veterans!
> 
> ...


 it's still a wait list, from my understanding. i signed up for the teen vogue birchbox that way because it was my first birchbox, and they sent me a sign up link like a week later.


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine shipped and holy hell it weighs almost nothing... 0.34 ;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah, figured it sounded too good to be true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well. Still pretty excited for my first box!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## karenX (Oct 5, 2012)

> Mine shipped and holy hell it weighs almost nothing... 0.34 ;


 Twistband 6 pack for you! It counts as 6 different items, because they're all a different colour.


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's still a wait list, from my understanding. i signed up for the teen vogue birchbox that way because it was my first birchbox, and they sent me a sign up link like a week later.


 Awesome!  I signed up for my second BB the regular way, but I didn't want to wait another 4 weeks so I went through the Goop link and I'm hoping that I can sign up for the second next week!  



  **fingers crossed***  Sigh, if the stars are aligned...we shall see.


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just got the notice that my October box shipped, and the language makes me confident it's a goop box:

"Hi there,

Your October Birchbox has shipped. This month, weâ€™re joining forces with goop, our go-to source for lifestyle inspiration, to bring you an exciting collection of goodies. While youâ€™re waiting for your goop-curated samples, watch our sneak peek video to learn more about some of this monthâ€™s products. "

So for those of you who didn't choose to opt in/out, hopefully your shipping confirmation emails will let you know what you should expect.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Twistband 6 pack for you! It counts as 6 different items, because they're all a different colour.






LOL!


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I'm glad I opted into the goop box.. I just hope I actually get it, and that I don't get Essie Carry On since I already have it.


            Same here.....


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the notice that my October box shipped, and the language makes me confident it's a goop box:
> 
> ...


 Just got my "October Box has Sipped" email and it said the same thing..I as well opted-in for the Goop box, so hopefully this means I got it!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 5, 2012)

I am glad this month they are going to be more generous with the spoilers!

Posted with the sneak peak video on fb:

"And make sure to check back here for more spoilersâ€”we'll have one every day through the 10th!"


----------



## JessP (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am glad this month they are going to be more generous with the spoilers!
> 
> ...


 Oh wow, that's awesome!


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Oct 5, 2012)

Did anyone who opted out of the goop box get a shipping email yet? I wonder what the phrasing is for those or if it is the same. Ill remain skeptical of my email till I hear about an opt out persons shipping email.


----------



## mellee (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If this is your first Birchbox...You will probably get a welcome box which is different from this months boxes.


 I just started in August and didn't get a welcome box - I got box number 15 (I think it was) from the regular choices.  Maybe they've stopped doing something different for Welcome?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2012)

Still no images or pages up on Birchbox.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a tracking number too but it hasn't updated yet, just the contact us if it hasn't updated in 3 days thing as I expected. I opted in for the Goop box, I hope I actually get one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> isnt a gluten intolerance genetic? How did you 'develop' it? Not being snarky, just wondering


 Lots of people dont realize they have it until their symptoms get worse and worse.. may be she never realized she had it.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a gluten intolerance now that I didn't have when I was younger. I had a cyst in my sinus and it kept getting diagnosed as a sinus infection so they gave me a ton of antibiotics. Like 12 courses over 2 months. And it messed up the ph balance in my guts. Now I cant eat gluten cause it makes me sick.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just started in August and didn't get a welcome box - I got box number 15 (I think it was) from the regular choices.  Maybe they've stopped doing something different for Welcome?


Hopefully thats true because my welcome box was horrible lol


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who opted out of the goop box get a shipping email yet? I wonder what the phrasing is for those or if it is the same. Ill remain skeptical of my email till I hear about an opt out persons shipping email.


 I didnt get an email or sign up for a goop box, but i do have a tracking number


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hopefully thats true because my welcome box was horrible lol


 I think I read somewhere that the Welcome boxes went to people who had subscriptions other than the month to month subscription - so the 3 month, 12 month and gift subscriptions. 

I pay by the month, but have given several subscriptions as gifts.  I never got a Welcome box (thankfully!), but all the people I have given gift subscriptions to did get one. 

I wonder if there is a Welcome box for the Birchbox Man?  I want to get my nephew a sub for his birthday.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 5, 2012)

> Twistband 6 pack for you! It counts as 6 different items, because they're all a different colour.Â :icon_lol:


 Hahahaha probably! :--


----------



## cocainePEARLS (Oct 5, 2012)

I also received my October tracking number. I didn't select which box I wanted since there's a big chance at it being random. But did anyone else notice that under the box tab your box contents don't appear as they usually do. I found it so strange and was really bummed since it usually gets me really hype about the box.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> isnt a gluten intolerance genetic? How did you 'develop' it? Not being snarky, just wondering


I thought any allergy could be developed. I never had any allergy issues as a kid, but now I have super duper crazy grass allergies and seasonal allergies that caused sinus infections for me four times a year until I learned how to prevent it getting that bad.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 5, 2012)

> I thought any allergy could be developed. I never had any allergy issues as a kid, but now I have super duper crazy grass allergies and seasonal allergies that caused sinus infections for me four times a year until I learned how to prevent it getting that bad.


 This is true. You can develop allergies or grow out of childhood allergies.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 5, 2012)

I opted out and have a shipping number on my account (no email and and no movement updates yet).

My box tab just features last month? I know it won't update until the 10th, so I'm not sure what that poster was referring to as mine looks the same.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 5, 2012)

> This is true. You can develop allergies or grow out of childhood allergies.


 Yup you can outgrow them. I had severe allergies to almost everything as a kid (cats, tuna, grass, milk) and now i have 2 cats, can eat tuna, drink milk, etc. I hope they never come back as I 'd suffer first before i got rid of my cats lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I read somewhere that the Welcome boxes went to people who had subscriptions other than the month to month subscription - so the 3 month, 12 month and gift subscriptions.
> 
> ...


 I got welcome boxes on both of my month - to - month accounts that weren't gifts.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup you can outgrow them. I had severe allergies to almost everything as a kid (cats, tuna, grass, milk) and now i have 2 cats, can eat tuna, drink milk, etc. I hope they never come back as I 'd suffer first before i got rid of my cats lol


 Ugh, when I hit 28, I developed allergies to dogs, cats, and especially horses! Never had those allergies until I got older  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also developed eczema too....major bummer.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 5, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* 



isnt a gluten intolerance genetic? How did you 'develop' it? Not being snarky, just wondering
I've probably always had it to some extent, but light enough for me to not really notice it (minor bloating that I attributed to salt intake from takeouts of pizza/pasta/etc.) It's only gotten worse these past few months where the bloating literally makes me look 8 months pregnant when I normally have a flat stomach, and then the nausea hit. Neither were awful to the point that I swore off everything containing gluten completely because I was honestly hoping that the problems would go away as randomly as they came, but then the hives started 2 weeks ago and I haven't touched anything with gluten since. What makes this even worse is that I also can't have corn, which has the same effect on me. At least I can still have all the potato I want.

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a gluten intolerance now that I didn't have when I was younger. I had a cyst in my sinus and it kept getting diagnosed as a sinus infection so they gave me a ton of antibiotics. Like 12 courses over 2 months. And it messed up the ph balance in my guts. Now I cant eat gluten cause it makes me sick. 
Ugh, I wonder if something similar happened to me - I had an extremely antibiotic-happy pediatrician that would prescribe it to me every time I even just had a cold because I was extremely prone to strep throat as a kid. And my mum, despite being a NURSE, would just ignore my complaints of them upsetting my stomach and force me to take the entire 10-14 day course "because the doctor said so." I was also on some really strong anti-inflammatories 2 years ago that wrecked my appetite, I would literally go days without feeling hungry at all.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 5, 2012)

Woah I'm super confused. I gifted myself another subscription because I wanted one regular box and one goop. I told them to send the box directly to my other account's address (same address), but they'd sent me a shipping notice and I just assumed it was my October (hopefully goop!) birchbox. When I checked again, it was apparently shipping the order for the gift account under "gifting-subscription-welcome-box-23"... even though that account didn't update. And AFTER they sent that email they asked me on my new account if I wanted the Goop. I don't understand what's going on @[email protected]

Anyway, the email called it gifting-subscription-welcome-box-23. Anyone know what that might be about?


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've probably always had it to some extent, but light enough for me to not really notice it (minor bloating that I attributed to salt intake from takeouts of pizza/pasta/etc.) It's only gotten worse these past few months where the bloating literally makes me look 8 months pregnant when I normally have a flat stomach, and then the nausea hit. Neither were awful to the point that I swore off everything containing gluten completely because I was honestly hoping that the problems would go away as randomly as they came, but then the hives started 2 weeks ago and I haven't touched anything with gluten since. What makes this even worse is that I also can't have corn, which has the same effect on me. At least I can still have all the potato I want.
> 
> Ugh, I wonder if something similar happened to me - I had an extremely antibiotic-happy pediatrician that would prescribe it to me every time I even just had a cold because I was extremely prone to strep throat as a kid. And my mum, despite being a NURSE, would just ignore my complaints of them upsetting my stomach and force me to take the entire 10-14 day course "because the doctor said so." I was also on some really strong anti-inflammatories 2 years ago that wrecked my appetite, I would literally go days without feeling hungry at all.


 You should try a candida free diet with lots of probiotics. With lots of work and time you are supposed to be able to reset your ph balance to normal. I have a lot of good days now because of the diet. After time you are supposed to be able to ease off the diet and eat normal again without all the stomach issues.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah I'm super confused. I gifted myself another subscription because I wanted one regular box and one goop. I told them to send the box directly to my other account's address (same address), but they'd sent me a shipping notice and I just assumed it was my October (hopefully goop!) birchbox. When I checked again, it was apparently shipping the order for the gift account under "gifting-subscription-welcome-box-23"... even though that account didn't update. And AFTER they sent that email they asked me on my new account if I wanted the Goop. I don't understand what's going on @[email protected]
> 
> Anyway, the email called it gifting-subscription-welcome-box-23. Anyone know what that might be about?


 Sounds like a welcome box


----------



## o0jeany0o (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah I'm super confused. I gifted myself another subscription because I wanted one regular box and one goop. I told them to send the box directly to my other account's address (same address), but they'd sent me a shipping notice and I just assumed it was my October (hopefully goop!) birchbox. When I checked again, it was apparently shipping the order for the gift account under "gifting-subscription-welcome-box-23"... even though that account didn't update. And AFTER they sent that email they asked me on my new account if I wanted the Goop. I don't understand what's going on @[email protected]
> 
> Anyway, the email called it gifting-subscription-welcome-box-23. Anyone know what that might be about?


 You bought a gift subscription that comes with a welcome box the first month. I got my friend a gift subscription and she got her box today. She got a pixi eyeliner, boscia oil blotting sheets, plastic baggy, color club coral nail polish and juicy couture perfume sample.

I think people who re-activate old accounts will not get welcome box and just dive into october boxes. Maybe that's what you wanted to do.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You bought a gift subscription that comes with a welcome box the first month. I got my friend a gift subscription and she got her box today. She got a pixi eyeliner, boscia oil blotting sheets, plastic baggy, color club coral nail polish and juicy couture perfume sample.
> ...


 lol it was on my kitchen table when i walked out. my roommate probably brought it in.

Yeppppp that's basically what was in it. I'm okay with the eyeliner, but it's a pretty lackluster box in general.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm so bummed!

I apparently got the Goop opt in email, but it went into my spam folder so I didn't even realize I got it until today, and it's way way too late to opt in.

So I'll probably get a regular box.

Ah well.

It says that you might still get the Goop box if you didn't opt in, but I sincerely doubt that's what will happen to me!

=(


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 5, 2012)

Holy cow! Just logged in to my account, and my box has actually shipped. I didn't get an email, but the tracking has updated to the point of transfer to destination MI facility. The estimated arrival is the 11th (my boxes for the past few months haven't even shipped by the 11th) and the weight is .4490. I opted in for Goop, and I'm thinking those are the boxes that have already been sent.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Oct 5, 2012)

> Woah I'm super confused. I gifted myself another subscription because I wanted one regular box and one goop. I told them to send the box directly to my other account's address (same address), but they'd sent me a shipping notice and I just assumed it was my October (hopefully goop!) birchbox. When I checked again, it was apparently shipping the order for the gift account under "gifting-subscription-welcome-box-23"... even though that account didn't update. And AFTER they sent that email they asked me on my new account if I wanted the Goop. I don't understand what's going on @[email protected] Anyway, the email called itÂ gifting-subscription-welcome-box-23. Anyone know what that might be about?


 I just got welcome box 23


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It has: Boscia green tea blotting papers Color club polish (coral color) Pixie lid/shine (liner/shadow) full size Viva la juicy sample Large tili bag


----------



## kd1234 (Oct 5, 2012)

I love that Birchbox is getting together with another company for this month, but too be honest, the goop company is just way to expensive for this economy. I wish they did it with another company that would give samples of cost efficient beauty/lifestyle items that most people would purchase. :/


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm off to watch the spoilers video. I luv YouTube.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 5, 2012)

i got a shipping e-mail and i opted in for the goop box. my tracking did not update though. i am crossing my fingers that it won't be like september aka "shippinggate".

i also hope that this box isn't whack. i heard that the first wave of boxes typically suck. i haven't received a bad box since june when i traded my entire box away


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kd1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that Birchbox is getting together with another company for this month, but too be honest, the goop company is just way to expensive for this economy. I wish they did it with another company that would give samples of cost efficient beauty/lifestyle items that most people would purchase. :/


 but the samples being featured in the goop box aren't any more expensive than normal birchbox products being sampled. at least the ones featured in the video weren't.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 5, 2012)

Okay, after trying out the contents of the welcome bag, I guess I just want to say this:

I mean, of course any of us are going to be pissed if we get a crappy BB -- because none of us want bad things -- but if I were giving this to someone who is my age, like a friend or my sister, I would be embarrassed to have this be their present from me. _Which is the point of a gift Birchbox_. Like, I did the math, and yes it's "worth" $26+, but $18 of that was made up by the Pixi lid &amp; line pen, which is the only thing that was worth the box. If I were to give this to a friend who were into makeup already and just had never done a subscription service that did make-up samples, this would _*not* _be a flattering first impression for the company. Most people I know, who don't even know that much about make up, already have blotting sheets, which makes them useless even if they were the only other thing in the box I actually liked. I thought people were exaggerating when the said the Tili bags (who are we kidding, that's not a spoiler they're in _every freaking welcome bag_ because I imagine BB can't get rid of them) were decorated ziploc bags because I've a freebie makeup bag from Sephora which is like one, but just thicker and like, an actual make up bag as opposed to a plastic bag. It was "worth" 80c of the $26, but does that really even count towards it?

I guess i also don't think very highly of Color Club, but the colour they sent isn't a flattering colour on at least half of people. I personally can't wear orange because I'm very very cool skin-toned and I look disgusting in it. I'd almost rather they send out a deep blue and I don't even _like_ blue polish, because at least that's pretty much a flattering color on most people, one way or another. And isn't the whole point of birchbox personalisation?

Honestly, I was seriously thinking about getting a BB sub for my sister because she's in an intense graduate program and apparently pulls all-nights at least 2-4 times a week. She really likes makeup and I'm sure she would love to try new things/products/brands and get a little pick-me-up once a month, which would be even better than getting one nice, big present for her a year. But this is _embarrassing. _I would almost rather pay extra to be able to screen out a box from the line-up every month for her so I _knew_ she got nice things.

I think Birchbox should be ashamed to send out these as their "welcome" boxes to people. I guess they expect "new" members to not know better or old members who are opening second/third/whatever accounts to just suck it up and deal with it, but in reality, all they're doing is hurting their brand. It shows a thoughtlesness towards how they treat customers. And that's the end of that. If I end up getting her a sub, I'll be doing it at another service, to say the least.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You bought a gift subscription that comes with a welcome box the first month. I got my friend a gift subscription and she got her box today. She got a pixi eyeliner, boscia oil blotting sheets, plastic baggy, color club coral nail polish and juicy couture perfume sample.
> ...


 Saw it on instagram lol


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, after trying out the contents of the welcome bag, I guess I just want to say this:
> 
> ...


 I actually didn't get a Welcome box.  I got just a regular box.  It was still pretty dumb with a hair tie, ziploc bag, perfume sample, Wei Kit (liked that one) and an aromatherapy bottle (meh, okay I guess) and the dark gray CC polish.  Anyway, mine was just a regular box (think it was like 11 or 14 or something.)    I heard about the 'welcome box' and agree it would be a pretty poor way to start out a sub.  

I'm pretty unimpressed with this month's box from Sample Society but THRILLED with the MyGlam bag.  There are tons out there...maybe send them one kind for 3 months, another for 3 and so on?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually didn't get a Welcome box.  I got just a regular box.  It was still pretty dumb with a hair tie, ziploc bag, perfume sample, Wei Kit (liked that one) and an aromatherapy bottle (meh, okay I guess) and the dark gray CC polish.  Anyway, mine was just a regular box (think it was like 11 or 14 or something.)    I heard about the 'welcome box' and agree it would be a pretty poor way to start out a sub.
> ...


 I bought myself a gift sub because I needed the points to get to 200 for my 3-month mark on the account. And I need to close out an account because my student loans, and my job ends this month. I've actually been really happy with everything else I've gotten from BB other than this box, but it seriously pissed me off. Like, because I'm keeping it, I'm like "Well, someone else will want the polish, blotting sheets, and perfume" so I can give them away, but I wouldn't be able to give this as a gift to someone. I might as well get someone a $30/60/110/whatever gift card to sephora then.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 5, 2012)

I was so underimpressed with my first BB that I cancelled (I got one of the expired BeFine sample, but didn't know until later. It smelled so bad that I just tossed it and didn't think about it. Then after reading a lot found out it was probably from the expired lot. seriously??). I ended up doing it too late and got a second box, but then wasn't a member for 5 months. Overall, I've probably only found 2/5 boxes decent. One had two products I LOVE, while the other just had one I liked enough to reorder (but don't love). My first box after the resub had the beautyblender brush cleanser, which I liked, but I found the price high for what it is. I thought about getting my aunt a subscription for her birthday or Christmas, but I just don't think she'd enjoy the products enough based on what's been sent out lately. I agree with the being embarrassed to gift a sub statement for sure. BB is just one that is hard to part with for me, despite knowing how unhappy I have been with the boxes themselves. Considering how badly I want the upcoming Starlooks box though, I think it may just finally be time.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't have a shipping #. I didn't opt in for the Goop box because I loathe the shit out of Gwyneth Paltrow's pretentious ass.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi there,Your October Birchbox has shipped. This month, weâ€™re joining forces with goophttp://link.birchbox.com/506f94cf75903c91df89289enu3c.45d/UGy_zZsfig8ergDQBddc2, our go-to source for lifestyle inspiration, to bring you an exciting collection of goodies. 

FYI, never got a goop email, so wasn't able to opt in.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 5, 2012)

Whoa--got my shipping update but no email yet--Projected delivery date is Mon, 10/8.  That would be the earliest I've ever gotten a box.  

I opted in on the Goop box, but I don't know if I am getting one.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've probably always had it to some extent, but light enough for me to not really notice it (minor bloating that I attributed to salt intake from takeouts of pizza/pasta/etc.) It's only gotten worse these past few months where the bloating literally makes me look 8 months pregnant when I normally have a flat stomach, and then the nausea hit. Neither were awful to the point that I swore off everything containing gluten completely because I was honestly hoping that the problems would go away as randomly as they came, but then the hives started 2 weeks ago and I haven't touched anything with gluten since. What makes this even worse is that I also can't have corn, which has the same effect on me. At least I can still have all the potato I want.
> 
> Ugh, I wonder if something similar happened to me - I had an extremely antibiotic-happy pediatrician that would prescribe it to me every time I even just had a cold because I was extremely prone to strep throat as a kid. And my mum, despite being a NURSE, would just ignore my complaints of them upsetting my stomach and force me to take the entire 10-14 day course "because the doctor said so." I was also on some really strong anti-inflammatories 2 years ago that wrecked my appetite, I would literally go days without feeling hungry at all.


 Sounds like you should talk to your doctor.


----------



## missbritt (Oct 5, 2012)

Has anyone seen this article yet? It tells a little more about what is in the goop boxes.

http://www.stylebistro.com/Beauty+News/articles/PKDlkb3qNYs/EXCLUSIVE+Inside+GOOP+Birchbox+Sign+Up+Now

Birchbox contents are usually a mystery until the day of their debut, but this month we know exactly what's going to be insideâ€”a whole lot of GOOP-y goodness!
 
Yes, for the month of October the beauty sample delivery brand is teaming up with Gwyneth Paltrow's lifestyle site, GOOP. Meaning every product inside the pretty purple box comes hand-picked by one of Gwyneth's GOOP-ers. (That's GOOP editors, FYI.)  
Although the Birchbox team couldn't reveal every single product inside this month's special selectionâ€”because what fun would that be?â€”they shared three of the secret products you can expect to see. 
 
They are, drumroll please... 
 
Malin+Goetz Peppermint Shampoo: A clarifying soap with peppermint extract and pure olive oil that adds smoothness and shine
 
Malin+Goetz Cilantro Hair Conditioner: A silicone-free conditioner made with shae butter and natural cilantro extract for super-soft strands
 
Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ© 24 Hour Miracle Cream: A cult-fave French lotion that not only works wonders on dry skin, it also multi-tasks as a primer and makeup remover
 
In what might be a first for GOOPâ€”you remember the $90 tee and $200 jeansâ€”this collaboration will only cost you $10! But hurryâ€”you have to sign up on Birchbox before October 10th!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 6, 2012)

Got a shipping email for the one where I opted in for GOOP. Tracking has of course not updated, since my tracking always seems to be wrong anyway.

Nothing on the "Transformation" box yet.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a shipping email for the one where I opted in for GOOP. Tracking has of course not updated, since my tracking always seems to be wrong anyway.
> 
> Nothing on the "Transformation" box yet.


 What does your email say?


----------



## calexxia (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does your email say?


 Hi there,Your October Birchbox has shipped. This month, weâ€™re joining forces with goop, our go-to source for lifestyle inspiration, to bring you an exciting collection of goodies. While youâ€™re waiting for your goop-curated samples, watch our sneak peek video to learn more about some of this monthâ€™s products.  

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations and final delivery will be made by your local post office mail carrier. You can track its progress here: *&lt;redacted&gt;*. Please note that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

xoxo,

Birchbox


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi there,Your October Birchbox has shipped. This month, weâ€™re joining forces with goop, our go-to source for lifestyle inspiration, to bring you an exciting collection of goodies. While youâ€™re waiting for your goop-curated samples, watch our sneak peek video to learn more about some of this monthâ€™s products.
> 
> ...


 I'm wondering if all the emails are the same....I never got an opt in email and I got the same ship email you did.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if all the emails are the same....I never got an opt in email and I got the same ship email you did.


 that would be weird if they did send out that same email for everyone, just because that would lead to a lot of people thinking they got a goop box when they really didn't.

if i remember correctly, there were two different emails sent out when they did the teen vogue box vs the regular box. i might be mis-remembering though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that would be weird if they did send out that same email for everyone, just because that would lead to a lot of people thinking they got a goop box when they really didn't.
> 
> if i remember correctly, there were two different emails sent out when they did the teen vogue box vs the regular box. i might be mis-remembering though.


 Yep, there have been two emails when two diff themed boxes were sent. I guess they are keeping us guessing this time! Unless someone comes up with a diff email lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missbritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen this article yet? It tells a little more about what is in the goop boxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Question for you girls, do you think the gloss/mascara and the essie will be full sized? I really hope so!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm just optimistic, but I don't feel like you can say neither are amazing when we've seen half a dozen items that are in the boxes.


Yeah, and I don't think yet another bottle of Essie makes this amazing!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 6, 2012)

Just saw this on BB's Facebook:


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this on BB's Facebook:
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw that and had to laugh at how many people are guessing the polish.  It said champagne color, and there's a big swatch on her hand.


 HAHA!! I know! I was cracking up! The lady who posted that she was a nail tech and she was just SURE it was the OPI Germany collection, right after yet ANOTHER person said "ITS NOT THE POLISH", was flipping hilarious! Some people are a little slooooooow....


----------



## JamieO (Oct 6, 2012)

And HERE is the spoiler!! YAY!


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for you girls, do you think the gloss/mascara and the essie will be full sized? I really hope so!


I would assume so, because they didn't show sample sizes next to them. They usually do that.



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA!! I know! I was cracking up! The lady who posted that she was a nail tech and she was just SURE it was the OPI Germany collection, right after yet ANOTHER person said "ITS NOT THE POLISH", was flipping hilarious! Some people are a little slooooooow....


 Facebook is made for the expression, "reading is fundamental." The amount of sheer stupidity that radiates from that place is astonishing.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And HERE is the spoiler!! YAY!


is this going to the in the regular box? hopefully to replace the eyeko


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 6, 2012)

> is this going to the in the regular box? hopefully to replace the eyeko


 That is kind of what I was thinking. Good replacement too!! I hope both boxes have makeup items so more people will be pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## antonella (Oct 6, 2012)

does anybody know idf the mary lou manizer is for the goop box


----------



## antonella (Oct 6, 2012)

?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 6, 2012)

I would love to get Mary LouManizer! Nice replacement option BB! Let's hope it shows up in several boxes.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 6, 2012)

woo-hoo! my box tracking updated with a weight of .5700 and it should be delivered by the 11th.  i'm getting my justfab order that day too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 6, 2012)

YAYYY!!!  Shipping updated for me with delivery expected on the 11th with a weight of .5785!


----------



## catchingastar21 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi all!  Just realized that my Birchbox shipped yesterday - hopefully I have it by Tuesday.  I opted in for the Goop box, and 

Weight (lbs.):
0.7510

So,we'll see!


----------



## petitamour (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm so excited about the spoiler! If it is in my box I'll be jumping for joy! I feel like these might be a good box after all.

I also get excited over makeup items easily but still. Way better then some of the stuff I've received!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *catchingastar21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all!  Just realized that my Birchbox shipped yesterday - hopefully I have it by Tuesday.  I opted in for the Goop box, and
> 
> ...


 that's a heavy box. niiice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 6, 2012)

All of the Goop spoilers sound good, but especially the french cult favorite cream. I would love to try that! I also think the Mary-Lou-minizer looks great. But I'm guessing that is for the normal box.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a tracking number on my account, but no updates and no shipping email. I did opt in for goop. We'll see.


----------



## karenX (Oct 6, 2012)

got an email with ship info yesterday.

Weight (lbs.):
0.5070
Projected Delivery Date:
Oct 11 2012


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 6, 2012)

I was just reminded when making out trades that Monday is a postal holiday, so that could be why boxes that already shipped seem to have delivery dates pretty far out.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a theory on the maybe-you-will-maybe-you-won't nature of these limited curated boxes:  The partnering companies want a certain number of various boxes to go to certain demographics as outlined in our profiles.  Let's say they have a thousand boxes for 30-to-40-year-olds concerned with sun protection who make $50k a year.  If two thousand people with that profile say they want a box, only half of them will get it -- but if only five hundred say they do, then there will be five hundred people who did *not* opt in who will also get it.  This is purely speculation on my part, though.  

(And I have tracking numbers on two accounts that indicate that the package went to the MI facility on the 4th.  I opted in on one account and didn't respond on the other with an older age listed.  If my theory is accurate and this first wave is Goop, I'm thinking that not as many people in the older group responded, so they have more Goop boxes than people explicitly requesting them, so they're just going out willy-nilly.  I also think that they might be sending out more of the Goop boxes out to older subscribers because we're at least theoretically more likely to plunk down $80 for an eye serum, and that seems like the sort of thing that will be in these boxes.  Again, speculation here because they only showed, like, four Goop box items in the spoiler video, and I don't recall seeing an eye serum on there, although I *did* watch it at about 1:30 in the morning while still being bummed that the copy of _Poltergeist_ used for last night's midnight movie glitched out at and skipped over the face-ripping scene AND ONLY THE FACE-RIPPING SCENE, so I might be forgetting an item or two in the video, and there will probably be more like twenty different items in there that weren't covered in the video.)

Oh!  I keep forgetting to ask:  Has anyone received email about Birchbox Affiliates with a hasoffers.com link?  I've been receiving so much spam/scammy stuff lately that I'm not sure it's legit, so I wanted to check before I signed up.


----------



## cosmia (Oct 6, 2012)

just found a photo of someone's goop birchbox!!! i'm so excited


----------



## BettieCrocker (Oct 6, 2012)

> just found a photo of someone's goop birchbox!!! i'm so excited :hehe:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just saw that and now I'm hoping I don't get the goop box. I opted in so we'll see. My shipping hasn't updated yet.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 6, 2012)

> just found a photo of someone's goop birchbox!!! i'm so excited :hehe:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Omg I would love this box


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw that and now I'm hoping I don't get the goop box.
> 
> I opted in so we'll see. My shipping hasn't updated yet.


 oh. meh. i won't get that box since i got the thing in the far left in a previous box. i better not the thing up top either or i will be pissed


----------



## mellee (Oct 6, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the three leftest bottom items.  I said no to Goop, though.  Anyone know if there's a chance of getting the Goop box items in future boxes, or as a two-extra-samples, if we opted out?  (I asked this earlier and didn't see that anyone answered.  If you did and I missed it, I'm sorry!)


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw that and now I'm hoping I don't get the goop box.
> 
> I opted in so we'll see. My shipping hasn't updated yet.


 Oh...yeah, I wouldn't want that box.  Only thing that might be interesting would be the lip gloss (Snooooooooze...quite boring though) and DDF. Can't really tell what the oil stuff is...but I would not like the blender and the Luna bar.

I actually didn't answer the email for opt-in...so it is truly a guess as to what I'll get.


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 6, 2012)

So my shipping updated after getting the email late last night. I'm supposedly getting a Goop box but my weight is .7500?! I guess that means there are several variations. But .7500 seems heavy to me.


----------



## JessP (Oct 6, 2012)

> meaganolaOh!Â  I keep forgetting to ask:Â  Has anyone received email about Birchbox Affiliates with a hasoffers.com link?Â  I've been receiving so much spam/scammy stuff lately that I'm not sure it's legit, so I wanted to check before I signed up.


 I did as well and signed up (it's been fine / no problems thus far). I got another email after applying saying that my account is being reviewed by an account manager, then reiterated my login details.


----------



## denise89 (Oct 6, 2012)

It says on facebook its for the october box, so I'm guessing not the goop? I've been wanting to try the mary lou manizer for so long! I hope I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 6, 2012)

I didn't get a shipping email, so I don't think that people who are getting the regular box get their shipping notices yet.

Also, I have a tracking # on the site, but it's not updated yet and it just says no info has been entered.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 6, 2012)

since i got tracking yesterday but with no update and no email yet, i'm hoping i still am getting the goop box like i requested. i keep hoping i'm getting essie and so it will take a little longer to ship with the nailpolish, but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just found a photo of someone's goop birchbox!!! i'm so excited
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm already sick of reading the word 'goop' lmao


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just found a photo of someone's goop birchbox!!! i'm so excited
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just found a photo of someone's goop birchbox!!! i'm so excited
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a shipping email, so I don't think that people who are getting the regular box get their shipping notices yet.
> 
> Also, I have a tracking # on the site, but it's not updated yet and it just says no info has been entered.


 The tracking # just means a shipping label has been printed.   Both of mine are like that too.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 6, 2012)

Got my box!!!  I had opted in for the Goop box and it weighed 0.4610.

 





I am thrilled to get this box.  I'm leaving for vac on Thursday and so glad it came before I left cuz I couldn't STAND the suspense.  
About 2 mths ago, I finally broke down and bought the BeautyBlender--LOVE.  And then went to the NY BB Sample Stop and snagged another.  This makes it 3.  So glad to have these as they aren't cheap, but worth it.
 
The Chantecaille gloss is a sample size, but I'm one of those people who NEVER gets through a full size anything of lipsticks, glosses and nail polish.  So that's fine with me.  Pretty pretty color.
 
I'm a skin care junkie so very happy with the oil and serum too. 
 
Somewhat annoyed that I only received 4 items + a "lifestyle" Luna bar, but overall happy with this box.   No foil packets, HA HA. 

Edited to add comment: I never received a shipping notice BTW


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!!!  I had opted in for the Goop box and it weighed 0.4610.
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!!!  I had opted in for the Goop box and it weighed 0.4610.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What type of oil is that?


 It's the Marie Veronique Organics Anti-Aging Oil +.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 6, 2012)

one thing i'll give to birchbox so far, all of the samples in that one goop box we've seen so far are good sized samples.

the reason i've been disappointed in my boxes lately is because the sample sizes weren't anything impressive.


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 6, 2012)

my dream goop birchbox would include the beauty blender, the neo whimsical essie nail polish and the embryolisse lait creme concentrate. i doubt i'll get all these, but i want to sign up for a second goop box and hopefully i'll get all of them!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 6, 2012)

I am in the minority, I guess, in that I hope my Goop box is different than those. I don't want a Beauty Blender. I'm guessing I could trade it though. And I've already made my feelings clear on the Luna Bar. The rest of the items look pretty good, though. I wonder if I am going to have serious box envy when I see the transformation boxes? lol


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 6, 2012)

Shipping updated for me with delivery expected on the 11th with a weight of .5752, I opted-in for the Goop Box! I'm in NJ so I expect to get my box before the 11th, I always get it earlier than the projected delivery date.

I must say I'm not impressed by the pictures of the Goop boxes through...and I hope I don't get a Luna Bar.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 6, 2012)

> I have a theory on the maybe-you-will-maybe-you-won't nature of these limited curated boxes:Â  The partnering companies want a certain number of various boxes to go to certain demographics as outlined in our profiles.Â  Let's say they have a thousand boxes for 30-to-40-year-olds concerned with sun protection who make $50k a year.Â  If two thousand people with that profile say they want a box, only half of them will get it -- but if only five hundred say they do, then there will be five hundred people who did *not* opt in who will also get it.Â  This is purely speculation on my part, though. Â
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 My age on my Birchbox account is 25. I shaved off 8 years after I got Arquiste L'Etrog perfyme. I was 33 at the time . I just had my birthday, so now I'm 34.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 6, 2012)

The food items are lifestyle extras, I thought and not a regularly counted item..?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 6, 2012)

> Got my box!!! Â I had opted in for the Goop box and it weighed 0.4610.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Edited to add comment: I never received a shipping notice BTW I wonder at your receiving so "few" items as opposed to what we saw last month is because of the value of your BB? It's easily $20 with just the one pink! item .. nice box, BTW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The food items are lifestyle extras, I thought and not a regularly counted item..?


 My thoughts as well. I think they are becoming too dependent on the food items to beef up the box and add value. No bueno.


----------



## beautybeth (Oct 6, 2012)

I never got an email about a "goop" box opt-in. Is that normal? I don't care, I just wonder if only certain people got the email?


----------



## BettieCrocker (Oct 6, 2012)

Hopefully if I get that box I'll be able to trade its contents for something I'll actually use.


----------



## Hellaine (Oct 6, 2012)

After seeing that goop box I'm REALLY hoping they decide to opt me OUT of the goop box after I opted in.  Food bars and anti-aging serum?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Why is that even goop anyway, aren't the bars and blender stuff that has already been on normal Birchbox's..?


----------



## Yingtaobang (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh....I wanna slap myself for opting in lol I hope I don't get this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yingtaobang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my gosh....I wanna slap myself for opting in lol I hope I don't get this one


 Ditto, that box is so underwhelming.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## njachym13 (Oct 6, 2012)

So, will all the Goop Birchboxes be the same? Because all of the ones posted so far have been the same, but then again, in the regular boxes that I got, most of the ones I saw weren't the same as mine, so I don't know... :/


----------



## mellee (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't we have spoilers showing the different boxes this month?  (Speaking of "spoiled", can you tell I have been? 



)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 6, 2012)

> So, will all the Goop Birchboxes be the same? Because all of the ones posted so far have been the same, but then again, in the regular boxes that I got, most of the ones I saw weren't the same as mine, so I don't know... :/


 There are usually a lot of box variations and they're shipped in waves. So you'll see the same boxes in the first wave, say 1 to 4 and so on. I doubt they'll only send one box out..not possible with the amount of subscribers.


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 6, 2012)

I think the Goop boxes are going to have variations because I'm supposed to be getting a Goop box and my weight is .7500


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My thoughts as well. I think they are becoming too dependent on the food items to beef up the box and add value. No bueno.


 I agree!  The Luna bars are 99 cents at Trader Joe's and I get them all the time for the 90-min subway commute into NYC for assignments.  Watching them make appearances in a beauty box for the 5th month running is really bewildering.  You can get away with it being in there for a couple of the months, but it's 'introduced out' and no longer even a 'new' or unrecognized product brand.  It's time to donate the stock balance to a charity or shelter before the bars expire BB.  With each repeat showing It is incurring more negative consumer experience then good will for the Luna brand, you might want to think about that from the angle of a BB MO as a brand ambassador, IMHO.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree!  The Luna bars are 99 cents at Trader Joe's and I get them all the time for the 1.5 long subway commute into NYC for assignments.  Watching them make appearances in a beauty box for the 6th month running is really bewildering.  You can get away with it being in there for a couple of the months, but it's 'introduced out' and no longer even a 'new' or unrecognized item.  It's time to donate the stock balance to a Thanksgiving charity before the bars expire.
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh!  I keep forgetting to ask:  Has anyone received email about Birchbox Affiliates with a hasoffers.com link?  I've been receiving so much spam/scammy stuff lately that I'm not sure it's legit, so I wanted to check before I signed up.


 I have.  I am pretty sure it's legit!


----------



## angela8815 (Oct 6, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.5780
Projected Delivery Date:
Oct 9 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Oct 6 2012 Ready for post office entry Edgewood, NY Oct 6 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Oct 5 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

I guess no October shippingate!

I opted in for goop...we'll see


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 6, 2012)

I was wondering how it was going to work since this is my 13th box and I opted in for the goop. I got a package today from BB thanking me for my loyalty and included a leathery key chain lipstick holder. I appreciate the sentiment! ..won't use it though.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!!!  I had opted in for the Goop box and it weighed 0.4610.
> 
> ...


----------



## mellee (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was wondering how it was going to work since this is my 13th box and I opted in for the goop. I got a package today from BB thanking me for my loyalty and included a leathery key chain lipstick holder. I appreciate the sentiment! ..won't use it though.


 Is there normally something special done for the 13th box?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Oct 6, 2012)

> I'm already sick of reading the word 'goop' lmao


 I concur!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 6, 2012)

on a side note, has anyone heard anything about the sephora friends and family sale?


----------



## lauravee (Oct 6, 2012)

LOVE that box. Hoping mine is a good one !


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 6, 2012)

I would love to get that box..even without the Essie!  I've been wanting a Beauty blender and with my weight of 0.4390..I may have the same or similar box



.  I am happy to see that Birchbox is trying to resolve the shipping issues from last month hopefully by shipping sooner.  I am scheduled to get my box on the 11th, so even if there happens to be another hold up at the post office like last month, I should still get my box in an acceptable amount of time.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 6, 2012)

I want that box just for the pink item, I just bought 2 but I can never have enough.


----------



## Smahama (Oct 6, 2012)

My mom (in her 50s) got the goop box today even though she did not opt into it. I opted into the goop box and I'm hoping mine is different because I definitely don't need anti-aging products. Maybe the anti-aging filled box is just part of the first wave that shipped?


----------



## mellee (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smahama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom (in her 50s) got the goop box today even though she did not opt into it. I opted into the goop box and I'm hoping mine is different because I definitely don't need anti-aging products. Maybe the anti-aging filled box is just part of the first wave that shipped?


 Did she opt _out_, or did she just not answer?


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smahama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom (in her 50s) got the goop box today even though she did not opt into it. I opted into the goop box and I'm hoping mine is different because I definitely don't need anti-aging products. Maybe the anti-aging filled box is just part of the first wave that shipped?


 What did your mom get in her Goop box?


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 7, 2012)

Just checked my account and my box shipped on the 6th with a weight of .7490 so hopefully it's a good box!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 7, 2012)

Still no box pics huh....

Some fall Zoya colors would be fun for next month 



 Birchbox &lt;3


----------



## Shatae (Oct 7, 2012)

Glad I opted out of the goop box.  What happened to the Essie Polish???  Also, I'm dying to know what is in the boxes that weigh .75.  I have a tracking number, but it hasn't updated yet.  I can't wait for my box!!!!!  It's my birthday month, so it's like getting an extra Birthday Present, to me...from me ;-)


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my account and my box shipped on the 6th with a weight of .7490 so hopefully it's a good box!


 mine weighs .7500 so I bet we have the same box! I'm thinking mine will be here before the 10th so it's going to be a total surprise this month


----------



## diana16 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I opted out of the goop box.  What happened to the Essie Polish???  Also, I'm dying to know what is in the boxes that weigh .75.  I have a tracking number, but it hasn't updated yet.  I can't wait for my box!!!!!  It's my birthday month, so it's like getting an extra Birthday Present, to me...from me ;-)


Im also wondering what happened to the Essie. I would like to get the beauty blender but the rest of the box items are just mehh :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2012)

the essie probably isn't going to be in all the goop boxes, and there's going to most likely be multiple box varations for goop. there were four box variations for the teen vogue box.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 7, 2012)

wow! I'm shocked! I didn't get an email saying my box shipped, but I checked it using my tracking number listed in my account settings and it says it was received by MI Saturday! I'm supposed to get it Thursday and the weight is 0.4430. I opted in for the Goop Box. Last month my box was .6610 so i'm not hopeful for the essie nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> those colors were really pretty, but i have a lot of np so it's not the end of the world. Fingers crossed for the beauty blender!! OH- and I ALWAYS get my box 2 days earlier than what the expected date is so i think it'll be here Tuesday.  (I think they pad the time so larger local post offices have time to sort and deliver, but I live in a small town on a walking route.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Im also wondering what happened to the Essie. I would like to get the beauty blender but the rest of the box items are just mehh :/


 The last time there was a curated box where with an opt in/opt out deal (Teen Vogue), there were four variations, and that was before the Gossip Girl and Glamour boxes kicked the subscriber numbers up up up.  I find it impossible to believe that there is only one variation of Goop box out there.  This isn't Sample Society.  My guess is that there are ten variations of this one (more than the Teen Vogue boxes, fewer than half the total number of variations for the month).  Birchbox ships in waves, and not in any sort of order, so all of the box #23s (for example) may go out at the same time as the 7s and 19s, which means that the most likely reason we've only seen one box is because only that box was sent out at that time and shipped in such a manner that it's already reached some destinations.  

The shipping is kind of crucial here when freaking out about the lack of essie (and it could explain why we've only seen one box if multiple variations went out at the same time):  Nail polish has to be handled differently than the items in that box.  It's entirely possible that boxes containing essie have been sent but are still on the legally-required slow train to Riverside.  

Also, I'm keeping an eye in Instagram for more variations.  There are currently *three* October Birchboxes on there (not counting the handful of men's boxes, that is, since we're not talking about those boxes here).  I don't mean three variations.  I mean three photos, period.  It seems like everyone is flipping out over something that isn't really happening.  A waiter bringing out a salad first doesn't necessarily mean you're stuck with only greens for dinner, especially when it's a salad for the next table over.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just found a photo of someone's goop birchbox!!! i'm so excited
> 
> ...


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 7, 2012)

Still no news on either of my boxes. One has a tracking # but no info! Blah


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 7, 2012)

> It seems like everyone is flipping out over something that isn't really happening. Â A waiter bringing out a salad first doesn't necessarily mean you're stuck with only greens for dinner, especially when it's a salad for the next table over.


 Lmao! This exactly! Bravo and well put.


----------



## reepy (Oct 7, 2012)

There is at least one other variation of the Goop box.  I received:

Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara (nice sample size)
DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer (that smallish tube size that DDF always has)
Orofluido Beauty Elixir (decent sized sample)
Embryolisse Anti-Aging Cream (2 foil packets)
Lemon Zest Luna Bar


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 7, 2012)

> There is at least one other variation of the Goop box.Â  I received:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was hoping the fourth item would be a tube, but would still love to get my hands on some!


----------



## mellee (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok, MLJ, _that _box makes me very glad I opted out.  The first-listed-item is the only thing that would interest me.


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is at least one other variation of the Goop box.  I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## reepy (Oct 7, 2012)

Funny, I love this box.  It weighed

  0.4890


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is at least one other variation of the Goop box.  I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The last time there was a curated box where with an opt in/opt out deal (Teen Vogue), there were four variations, and that was before the Gossip Girl and Glamour boxes kicked the subscriber numbers up up up.  I find it impossible to believe that there is only one variation of Goop box out there.  This isn't Sample Society.  My guess is that there are ten variations of this one (more than the Teen Vogue boxes, fewer than half the total number of variations for the month).  Birchbox ships in waves, and not in any sort of order, so all of the box #23s (for example) may go out at the same time as the 7s and 19s, which means that the most likely reason we've only seen one box is because only that box was sent out at that time and shipped in such a manner that it's already reached some destinations.
> 
> ...


 ive only seen one... how did you find the others?


----------



## xiehan (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone who has gotten either of these Goop boxes received the Lunabar before? Just curious.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 7, 2012)

No email, but got this under my subscription info, anyone else got the same weight?

    Weight (lbs.):
0.5020
Projected Delivery Date:
Oct 9 2012

I also did not receive an email about the opt in/out option for Goop, am not tickled with the uneven handling of offers by BB.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 7, 2012)

> Has anyone who has gotten either of these Goop boxes received the Lunabar before? Just curious.


 I've received them 2x now and believe the different flavors, much like polish color variations, equate a "new" and different sample.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ive only seen one... how did you find the others?


 Search for the #birchbox hashtag on Instagram.  Same box variation, three different photos of it.  Oh, wait, now there are four photos of the same variation up.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny, I love this box.  It weighed
> 
> ...


----------



## xiehan (Oct 7, 2012)

> I've received them 2x now and believe the different flavors, much like polish color variations, equate a "new" and different sample.


 Got it, that's what I was wondering. Thanks!


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can you explain justfab to me?


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Oct 7, 2012)

I opted for the Goop Box and mine weighs .4440 lbs -- anyone else with a  similar weight? I really want the BeautyBlender (I already have the cleaner)

If I don't get the BeautyBlender I may just buy them with my points!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 7, 2012)

I wonder if these goop boxes variations were put together for different age groups? I've always thought the products in each box variation were split pretty evenly, but...

The 2 boxes that people have received so far seem to have a focus on anti-aging products. I opted in and wouldn't have any use for those since I'm 20 and am already often mistaken for a 12-14 year old as it is, but I could at least give the items to my mum or grandma if I did get a box like those 2, so I wouldn't be angry or anything.

 
I was honestly hoping more for an essie and some makeup from brands I haven't had experience with, but hey, I do understand how hard it is for BB to please EVERYONE that subscribes, especially when people get the same box and some absolutely hate it and others love every single item.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone who has gotten either of these Goop boxes received the Lunabar before? Just curious.


 Nope, first time getting it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny, I love this box.  It weighed
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 7, 2012)

Someone on instagram posted a pic of the regular October box it looks really nice it has a full sized pixi product, what looks like juicy la fleur sample, what looks like bossica blotting sheets, a pink color club, and I can't tell what the lifestyle extra is


----------



## xiehan (Oct 7, 2012)

> Someone on instagram posted a pic of the regular October box it looks really nice it has a full sized pixi product, what looks like juicy la fleur sample, what looks like bossica blotting sheets, a pink color club, and I can't tell what the lifestyle extra is


 I think we established that's the welcome box this month for new gift subscriptions; a couple of people here have gotten this box for gift subs they just activated.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 7, 2012)

> I think we established that's the welcome box this month for new gift subscriptions; a couple of people here have gotten this box for gift subs they just activated.


 Oh whoops


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

One thing I notice about that box (and the lifestyle extra is a Tili bag, which as a side note is much thicker than a regular Ziploc!  My real problem is that the slider slices the bag open too quickly for me):  That pink overwrap.  Those things drive me nuts.  I pretty much always have to tear them off.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 7, 2012)

My two cents: I really think people should have assumed that a Gwyneth Paltrow curated box would be for the 30-plus crowd and more classic than trendy. I see her and I think "she looks great for her age and probably buys super expensive stuff," not "she is going to suggest really trendy makeup." (vs someone the same age like Gwen Stefani.) I'm in my 30s, so I opted in for this one, but I assumed that it would have moisturizers or some other kind of anti-aging product and...well, basically the opposite of neon nail polish and eyeliner stickers. I'm stoked bc I want to try chantecaille and it's too expensive for me to pick up full size products to experiment with.

The luna bar seems like a cop out vs actually including a product no one has used yet, but I'm usually hungry when I get my mail on the way home from work so I don't really mind a free snack/meal.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My two cents: I really think people should have assumed that a Gwyneth Paltrow curated box would be for the 30-plus crowd and more classic than trendy. I see her and I think "she looks great for her age and probably buys super expensive stuff," not "she is going to suggest really trendy makeup." (vs someone the same age like Gwen Stefani.) I'm in my 30s, so I opted in for this one, but I assumed that it would have moisturizers or some other kind of anti-aging product and...well, basically the opposite of neon nail polish and eyeliner stickers. I'm stoked bc I want to try chantecaille and it's too expensive for me to pick up full size products to experiment with.
> 
> The luna bar seems like a cop out vs actually including a product no one has used yet, but I'm usually hungry when I get my mail on the way home from work so I don't really mind a free snack/meal.


 The 30-plus crowd and moisturizers aspects were precisely why I opted in on this one.  If there are any makeup items in there, I just hope they're cool colors.  Warm colors just don't really work for me.  As for the luna bar, I'm fine with food in these boxes (as long as, say, the sadly inevitable perfume doesn't break all over it), but I'm really tired of this same brand popping up over and over.  It would be nice if they could get those red-wine-and-chocolate bars that I got in, um, Conscious Box (I think) a while ago.  Same concept, different brand.  But at least it looks like they're full-sized this time around.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 7, 2012)

Gagh my box info still has not updated. =(

Ah well.

I actually am hoping i get the regular box after seeing what is in the Goop version. None of that stuff looks like anything I want/need.

I already have soooooooo much of the same types of that stuff that I really don't want more.


----------



## karenX (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The 30-plus crowd and moisturizers aspects were precisely why I opted in on this one.  If there are any makeup items in there, I just hope they're cool colors.  Warm colors just don't really work for me.  As for the luna bar, I'm fine with food in these boxes (as long as, say, the sadly inevitable perfume doesn't break all over it), but I'm really tired of this same brand popping up over and over.  It would be nice if they could get those red-wine-and-chocolate bars that I got in, um, Conscious Box (I think) a while ago.  Same concept, different brand.  But at least it looks like they're full-sized this time around.


 same here.

I love that it's a box curated by someone older, with understated taste. She may be a pretentious douche-ette, but her clean and classic style is on point with mine.

I was definitely hoping for really good skincare.


----------



## karenX (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is at least one other variation of the Goop box.  I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## catchingastar21 (Oct 7, 2012)

With regards to the age/demographics:  I'm a twenty year old  college student and opted in for the GOOP box.  My box has shipped and  weighs about 0.75 lbs.  I know someone else who I believe is in the same age range is also receiving the 0.75 box, so maybe this is the box that has the essie, etc, in it.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 7, 2012)

> With regards to the age/demographics: Â I'm a twenty year old Â college student and opted in for the GOOP box. Â My box has shipped and Â weighs about 0.75 lbs. Â I know someone else who I believe is in the same age range is also receiving the 0.75 box, so maybe this is the box that has the essie, etc, in it. Â


 I'm in the same demographics as you and I opted in as well. I was also thinking we might get the Essie I hope so!


----------



## fanchette (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *catchingastar21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With regards to the age/demographics:  I'm a twenty year old  college student and opted in for the GOOP box.  My box has shipped and  weighs about 0.75 lbs.  I know someone else who I believe is in the same age range is also receiving the 0.75 box, so maybe this is the box that has the essie, etc, in it.


 I too am a 20-ish (22 haha) year old college student. I opted in for goop. My box is .7420 - so just under the weight of yours. I'm hoping ours is the one with the essie in it, because the ones I've been seeing with all the skin care items in it would put me to sleep!


----------



## mimosette (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gagh my box info still has not updated. =(
> 
> ...


Neither has mine. In fact, I don't have any shipping info on my dashboard since August.




But BB was Johny-on-the-Spot about charging me .

Sidetrack: How was Paltrow able to get the name "Goop" for her business when it has been the trademarked name of a hand cleaner used by mechanics for years? Every time I read "Goop" here I think "I do NOT want abrasive, drying hand cleaning products made to remove grease and motor oil in my BB  My husband already has plenty of Goop !!"


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gagh my box info still has not updated. =(
> 
> ...


Same. I have a feeling they're late on the regular boxes since they were focusing on the Goop ones.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. I have a feeling they're late on the regular boxes since they were focusing on the Goop ones.


 I opted in for the Goop box and apart from a tracking number that leads to the "no tracking information available yet" page, I've got no shipping info either. I feel like the page always updates pretty late for me because I'm in TX, but I see you are too so maybe I've just been consistently unlucky haha.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sidetrack: How was Paltrow able to get the name "Goop" for her business when it has been the trademarked name of a hand cleaner used by mechanics for years? Every time I read "Goop" here I think "I do NOT want abrasive, drying hand cleaning products made to remove grease and motor oil in my BB  My husband already has plenty of Goop !!"


 So the story goes, it was a childhood nickname.  I think the fact that they're not actually selling anything similar is the key.  Based on a quick skin of the article on the matter that I found on the Cornell University law school site, one of the big questions when it comes to trademark infringement is whether one company will be confused for another (the precise phrase is "likelihood of confusion"), and the standard is different when you're talking about companies that sell different and -- probably more importantly -- non-competing products.  This Goop sells purses, clothing, towels, and decorative desktop trays.  That Goop sells industrial skin cleansers.  Even when they're similar products, the courts would look at whether the intent was to confuse consumers as well as how much care likely consumers will take when selecting products.  I can see that there are a few people who would buy stuff from both companies, but that Venn diagram would have a very, *very* tiny intersection, so there is a very low chance any claim of trademark infringement would be accepted since confusion is unlikely.  There may be cognitive dissonance, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Oct 7, 2012)

I opted in and my box weighs 0.5640. I will be super happy if I get a beauty blender. Hopefully they update our boxes soon the suspense is killing me!! hehe


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I opted in for the Goop box and apart from a tracking number that leads to the "no tracking information available yet" page, I've got no shipping info either. I feel like the page always updates pretty late for me because I'm in TX, but I see you are too so maybe I've just been consistently unlucky haha.


 i'm in the same boat as you! opted in, got a tracking on the first day people were getting them, but still no update.

i'm hoping this just just means we're we're in a later wave of goop boxes. i guess we'll see.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. I have a feeling they're late on the regular boxes since they were focusing on the Goop ones.


 Actually, I think the Goop boxes seem to have been shipped early. My boxes haven't shipped until well after the 10th for the last few months, and they were all regular boxes. I guess shipping dates are just the luck of the draw.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm in the same boat as you! opted in, got a tracking on the first day people were getting them, but still no update.
> 
> i'm hoping this just just means we're we're in a later wave of goop boxes. i guess we'll see.


 Hopefully! Maybe our boxes have the essie in them and will be slower since they will have to go by ground shipping? I totally wouldn't mind if that were the case.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully! Maybe our boxes have the essie in them and will be slower since they will have to go by ground shipping? I totally wouldn't mind if that were the case.


 that's exactly what i was thinking but i didn't want to get my hopes up and then be disappointed. i guess we'll find out sooner or later!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's exactly what i was thinking but i didn't want to get my hopes up and then be disappointed. i guess we'll find out sooner or later!


 yeah, hopefully sooner! That being said, getting the first box that was posted here wouldn't be *awful* because I know my grandma or mum would really love everything that's in it. I still want nail polish though.


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too am a 20-ish (22 haha) year old college student. I opted in for goop. My box is .7420 - so just under the weight of yours. I'm hoping ours is the one with the essie in it, because the ones I've been seeing with all the skin care items in it would put me to sleep!


I'm a 21 almost 22 year old college student so I'm betting we are all getting the same box.




I'm also hoping for the essie because I'm addicted ever since receiving it in my first box which was the Teen Vogue one.

Edit: I can't wait until one of us gets it so I know what we're getting, I am so IMPATIENT


----------



## fanchette (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a 21 almost 22 year old college student so I'm betting we are all getting the same box.
> ...


 Mine is due here on Wednesday. When is your's supposed to be here?


----------



## catchingastar21 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is due here on Wednesday. When is your's supposed to be here?


 I think mine will be here either Tuesday or Wednesday.  I live in eastern PA, so it doesn't usually take that long once it ships.


----------



## amandah (Oct 7, 2012)

I didnt opt in or out, i couldnt decide so i left it up to the powers at BB to decide for me. I am also in my 20's and got a tracking number but it hasnt updated yet. I'm hoping for the essie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just want my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think everyone does, the suspense of not knowing if I will get a regular box or a goop is box is getting to me.

I never got the e-mail about the goop box so I didn't opt in or out.


----------



## libedon (Oct 7, 2012)

I had a tracking code without information yesterday, but when I checked today I didn't have a tracking number. Anyone else? I opted in for the goop box.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 7, 2012)

I opted in for the Goop box, but my CC needed updated. I didn't see the email for a few days so I think I might have missed out on the GOOP box. My account just switched from September box info to October this afternoon. No tracking yet either.  I'm good either way.


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't forget, Ladies, that tomorrow is a postal holiday so no mail!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Oct 7, 2012)

I really hope I get the box with the mascara they just did a Sneak on FB of.
I opted in for the Goop box, I hope it is much better than my GG box back in May.


----------



## OhSam09 (Oct 7, 2012)

Me too! Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## OhSam09 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a tracking code without information yesterday, but when I checked today I didn't have a tracking number. Anyone else? I opted in for the goop box.


 Me Too!


----------



## Shatae (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm sitting here, reading missed posts and laughing.  Why am I laughing you ask?  Simple.  We all are in the same boat, waiting.  Waiting and wondering what box we are getting, waiting for the tracking info to update, wondering what is going to be inside, and when it is going to finally get to us. THEN the inevitable happens.....everyone spends the next few weeks complaining about what they got or what they didn't get.  Sending e-mails to BB complaining about whatever is on our minds, only to get one of those cheerful, yet sneer replies that basically just shuts us up until the next month.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sitting here, reading missed posts and laughing.  Why am I laughing you ask?  Simple.  We all are in the same boat, waiting.  Waiting and wondering what box we are getting, waiting for the tracking info to update, wondering what is going to be inside, and when it is going to finally get to us. THEN the inevitable happens.....everyone spends the next few weeks complaining about what they got or what they didn't get.  Sending e-mails to BB complaining about whatever is on our minds, only to get one of those cheerful, yet sneer replies that basically just shuts us up until the next month.


lol this is funny! We are always excited then when it comes we complain until next month


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sitting here, reading missed posts and laughing.  Why am I laughing you ask?  Simple.  We all are in the same boat, waiting.  Waiting and wondering what box we are getting, waiting for the tracking info to update, wondering what is going to be inside, and when it is going to finally get to us. THEN the inevitable happens.....everyone spends the next few weeks complaining about what they got or what they didn't get.  Sending e-mails to BB complaining about whatever is on our minds, only to get one of those cheerful, yet sneer replies that basically just shuts us up until the next month.


 LOL it's a truly vicious cycle and now i'm realizing i'm guilty of it at times.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sitting here, reading missed posts and laughing.  Why am I laughing you ask?  Simple.  We all are in the same boat, waiting.  Waiting and wondering what box we are getting, waiting for the tracking info to update, wondering what is going to be inside, and when it is going to finally get to us. THEN the inevitable happens.....everyone spends the next few weeks complaining about what they got or what they didn't get.  Sending e-mails to BB complaining about whatever is on our minds, only to get one of those cheerful, yet sneer replies that basically just shuts us up until the next month.


 This is so true.


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 7, 2012)

Just curious, has anyone found the links to redirect to different box variations yet? I know last month it was literally two days to the day before, so I'm sure it's not likely to happen just yet...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 7, 2012)

any idea when we get some spoilers?????


----------



## jaimelesmots (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a tracking code without information yesterday, but when I checked today I didn't have a tracking number. Anyone else? I opted in for the goop box.


I noticed the same thing on my account. I'm trying to look at it as a positive, they wanted to make sure it shipped before they put the number up, or they are just trying to fix something that may have gone wrong instead of letting it go, or even it's just a little computer glitch. It's still early in the month, so I will sit and wait patiently to see what happens




I"m sure whatever it is, it's no big deal or anything to worry about.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 7, 2012)

My box weight 0.7490 lbs. That's almoost 3/4 of a pound. I'm wondering what horrors I'll find when I open it. I'm really dreading this box.


----------



## thepaintedlady (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, has anyone found the links to redirect to different box variations yet? I know last month it was literally two days to the day before, so I'm sure it's not likely to happen just yet...


 I checked, but it redirects to the main page. Here is the link, though. I'm going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 7, 2012)

my shipping info hasn't been updated yet, and I signed up for a goop box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> losing hope...


----------



## lovepink (Oct 7, 2012)

I, like many others have a tracking notice that does not update.  I got the Goop email but did not opt in or out after the Teen Vogue debacle. Will be interesting to see if I get a goop box or not, since it seems like the goop boxes are in the 1st "wave."  

Although maybe the fact that my tracking has not updated is proof I did not get goop.  Will be interesting to see what I get!  I have subscribed for 9 months and have a lot of things I should not get but lots of things I did not get so I am excited to see what's in store!


----------



## gluegungeisha (Oct 7, 2012)

it looks like mine should be here tomorrow or tuesday. i opted in for goop, i figured what the hell? i am disappointed by the weight, .4320. i don't want a "pink thingy" because i use my brushes for that. i a glad i decided to go back to ipsy, this months bag looks pretty good


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 7, 2012)

> I'm sitting here, reading missed posts and laughing.Â  Why am I laughing you ask?Â  Simple.Â  We all are in the same boat, waiting.Â  Waiting and wondering what box we are getting, waiting for the tracking info to update, wondering what is going to be inside, and when it is going to finally get to us. THEN the inevitable happens.....everyone spends the next few weeks complaining about what they got or what they didn't get.Â  Sending e-mails to BB complaining about whatever is on our minds, only to get one of those cheerful, yet sneer replies that basically just shuts us up until the next month.


 Yep, for sure.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 7, 2012)

> it looks like mine should be here tomorrow or tuesday. i opted in for goop, i figured what the hell? i am disappointed by the weight, .4320. i don't want a "pink thingy" because i use my brushes for that. i a glad i decided to go back to ipsy, this months bag looks pretty good Â


 I use that thing to soften up my brush application and smooth everything out. They really do work well. If you get one, you might be pleasantly surprised by it. Or you can hit the trade threads; lots of members like them.


----------



## cocainePEARLS (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted in and my box weighs 0.5640. I will be super happy if I get a beauty blender. Hopefully they update our boxes soon the suspense is killing me!! hehe


 my box weight is the same. but i didn't choose which box i wanted. i kinda wanted it to be random. this month's boxes have been a bit skimpy though if you ask me : (


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a tracking code without information yesterday, but when I checked today I didn't have a tracking number. Anyone else? I opted in for the goop box.


 mine did the same thing! i just want some spoilers!


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 8, 2012)

I did not respond to that goop email BB sent to me.It was buried in my spam mail.



Choosing expired Sept 30. I never knew this option not until I saw their spoilers. ANybody here who did not choose but got the goop box?


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Shipping info in my account, but it hasn't updated yet. I'm a goop-er.


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight 0.7490 lbs. That's almoost 3/4 of a pound. I'm wondering what horrors I'll find when I open it. I'm really dreading this box.


 My box has the exact same weight so i'm positive we are getting the same thing. When is yours scheduled to arrive?


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine weighs .7500 so I bet we have the same box! I'm thinking mine will be here before the 10th so it's going to be a total surprise this month


 We probably do! Mine is supposedly to arrive on the 11th, what about you?


----------



## grayc (Oct 8, 2012)

My tracking is updated; weight is .4680 and should be here Thursday; but last month came 2 days early.    I opted in for the goop box; so we will see.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 8, 2012)

no updates on either goop box or regular box.  i really hope mine are different from the ones i've seen so far!  come on surprise goodies!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mine hasn't updated yet but I did opt out! I want to see more spoilers lol


----------



## angela8815 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mine should be here tomorrow, would be here today if it weren't for today being a holiday. I want the the pink thing!


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Oct 8, 2012)

I would love to get the blender....I have one but it has seen its better days so time to get a new one...If I had to pick one item I could not live without as far as tools it would be my blender....


----------



## OiiO (Oct 8, 2012)

My box weight is 0.7560 and since every single box (except Glamour) that I received was box #12 I bet this one will be the same.

I don't tinker with my profile so I've always assumed that it's probably tied to that specific box number every month. But for all I know it all could just be a crazy coincidence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my account and my box shipped on the 6th with a weight of .7490 so hopefully it's a good box!


 My box is 0.7420 and shipped on the 6th as well, and supposed to arrive by Friday. I opted in for goop. I really hope the heavier box (almost double the weight of the boxes with the beauty blenders and anti-age cream) contains Essie. I'm also in my 20's (27) if that matters.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 8, 2012)

i think those of you getting heavier goop boxes will probably be sampling the malin+goetz shampoo/conditioner.  I'm not excited about the blender, DDF pore minimizer, Kiehl's eye balm, but i would like to try the aging oil, lip gloss, mascara and vitamins.  I'm 29 and really looking forward to discovering something new that might be revolutionary and potentially natural.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 8, 2012)

The Essie would also be nice if it's not the baby pink.  That will go straight to the trade thread when I get home at Christmas...  or Easter...


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 8, 2012)

My tracking number has mysteriously disappeared from my second account (I opted in for the goop box on that one)...wonder what's going on?


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked, but it redirects to the main page. Here is the link, though. I'm going to try again tomorrow.


 Thanks! It's only redirecting to the main page atm,but maybe by this afternoon we'll see some action? Wishful thinking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 8, 2012)

My tracking info finally updated! It apparently left on the 6th and will get to me on Friday (just in time for a pick me up after my differential equations midterm!) It weighs 0.7480 lbs.


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 8, 2012)

Woot!  I just checked my tracking, and it looks like it got transferred to my local big post office a few towns over on Saturday!  That means I should get it by tomorrow, maybe even today!  Wow, and I haven't even gotten my email yet.  Gold star for shipping this month, Birchbox!

Edit:  Oh, shoot, I forgot, Columbus Day.   No mail today.  Well, here's hoping there's still a few poor folks sorting mail today so I'm sure to get it tomorrow!  Lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box is 0.7420 and shipped on the 6th as well, and supposed to arrive by Friday. I opted in for goop. I really hope the heavier box (almost double the weight of the boxes with the beauty blenders and anti-age cream) contains Essie. I'm also in my 20's (27) if that matters.


 Actually, maybe the increased weight could be that we're receiving the Chantecaille mascara instead of lipgloss?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 8, 2012)

I think the lip gloss and mascara probably weigh the same.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow I wasn't expecting this at all but mine actually shipped and tracking updated. My box weighs .51 and I opted in for goop. Any ladies with similar? This will be the earliest I've ever received my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow I wasn't expecting this at all but mine actually shipped and tracking updated. My box weighs .51 and I opted in for goop. Any ladies with similar? This will be the earliest I've ever received my box


 That sounds like it might be one of the boxes with the beauty blender and lip gloss. There are a few photos somewhere above.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 8, 2012)

> That sounds like it might be one of the boxes with the beauty blender and lip gloss. There are a few photos somewhere above.


 That's what I was thinking thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would be happy with that. I was really hoping for the mascara though, and I hope I don't get anti aging I'm only 20 lol


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 8, 2012)

My box weight was .4380.  I actually really hope I don't get the DDFstuff.  I just got a really similar product last month - the Benefit Porefessional.  I know they're different, but they're just so similar in intended use that that would just bother me.  It sounds like there's a good chance that's what I'm getting, though...


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 8, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]For all the ladies who don't want anti-aging-stuff, I've been using eye cream since I was 16 and other preventative products since I was 20. I just turned 30 and I have nary a fine line or laugh line and my skin looks exactly like it did when was 20. Iâ€™d suggest using it if you get it because you donâ€™t want your skin to crack like aged vinyl once you hit 30 a la Paris Hilton. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I have tracking numbers for both my boxes, neither of which have updated. And I need more spoilers.[/SIZE]


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish we could get some more spoilers now, but I guess in 2 days we will each know what we are getting.


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

I really think a lot of that has to do with genetics, though.  I'm 43, smoked several packs a day for 20 years, lost and gained a _lot _of weight several times, never used anything on my face and didn't even really clean my makeup off at night through my 20s, and I've got only one small line across the bridge of my nose and am guessed mid-30s all the time. *Shrug*


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I was thinking thanks
> 
> ...


 Haha I wouldn't be the least bit suprised if they sent a 20 year old anti-aging cream. Hope you get the mascara! Your weight did seem a little bit higher than the other goop box.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

I always get my tracking information but my box comes before its ever updated and its shows my box content before i get my box!  I opted for one of my accounts for GOOP and nothing for the other.  I also subbed to Glam bc the bag this month looks good!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 8, 2012)

> For all the ladies who don't want anti-aging-stuff, I've been using eye cream since I was 16 and other preventative products since I was 20. I just turned 30 and I have nary a fine line or laugh line and my skin looks exactly like it did when was 20. Iâ€™d suggest using it if you get it because you donâ€™t want your skin to crack like aged vinyl once you hit 30 a la Paris Hilton. I have tracking numbers for both my boxes, neither of which have updated. And I need more spoilers.


 I actually use anti aging creme already. Its not that I wouldn't use it eventually, I just want something more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepaintedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked, but it redirects to the main page. Here is the link, though. I'm going to try again tomorrow.


 Wacky.  That particular url redirects to the main page, which usually means the placeholders aren't up yet, but when I change the 2 to other things, it 404s up to 39.  Almost forty variations!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hmmmm.... I think I MIGHT have this one coming. My weight is .5030  this weight was close.I HOPE it was this one



> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is at least one other variation of the Goop box.  I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 8, 2012)

The projected delivery date of my Goop box is Thursday. I hope it comes Wednesday b/c I go out of town on Thursday! Anyhoo, the weight of my box is .4660. I hope this is a box with a gloss and a beauty blender and/or Essie polish. I've never tried the beauty blender before so I'd like to see what the hub bub is about...


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 8, 2012)

Ooohhhhh.....I also really don't want a Beauty Blender.  I don't wear foundation (I'm extremely lucky in that I just don't need it.  A light dusting of powder is enough coverage for me.).  Boo.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2012)

Spoiler #3

 October Box Spoiler #3: Weâ€™re so excited about this Birchbox exclusive product. The pomegranate and fig scent will make you want to eat it, but you canâ€™t. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *catchingastar21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With regards to the age/demographics:  I'm a twenty year old  college student and opted in for the GOOP box.  My box has shipped and  weighs about 0.75 lbs.  I know someone else who I believe is in the same age range is also receiving the 0.75 box, so maybe this is the box that has the essie, etc, in it.


 my box weighs the same &amp; i am 18 year old college student. i'm praying that this box has the essie in it!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoiler #3
> 
> ...


 I'm laughing so hard because once again on fb people see the nail polish color and assume it is nail polish! (when clearly they are talking about the object IN HER HAND)

(they just posted about this nail color on instagram)


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm laughing so hard because once again on fb people see the nail polish color and assume it is nail polish! (when clearly they are talking about the object IN HER HAND)
> 
> (they just posted about this nail color on instagram)


 Hahaha I was laughing at the same thing!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Spoiler #3
> 
> ...


 They already revealed what it is, and it's for the transformation boxes, not goop:

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/33165164234/meet-your-new-go-to-lip-butter-mox-botanicals


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 8, 2012)

oooh I like the lip butter for the transformation boxes


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They already revealed what it is, and it's for the transformation boxes, not goop:
> 
> ...


----------



## xiehan (Oct 8, 2012)

> What a bummer! Would have LOVED to get that! (getting gooped i think)


 Ahahaha I'm the opposite. Pretty sure I'm getting a non-Goop box (I opted out) and this is pretty much the last thing I want. But for those of you getting a beautyblender who don't want it, I will gladly take it off your hands! I have lots and lots up for trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melonz (Oct 8, 2012)

I would love the lip butter!. I opted in for Goop... hope I get the bb...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 8, 2012)

That is the weight roughly of mine and I already got the beauty blender. 



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds like it might be one of the boxes with the beauty blender and lip gloss. There are a few photos somewhere above.


----------



## JessP (Oct 8, 2012)

Received my shipping email this morning but I don't think I'll see updates for a bit due to the holiday. I'd really like to know my box weight!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 8, 2012)

No shipping email yet. My shipping is in my account but hasn't updated - I figure it won't since it's Columbus Day.


----------



## xheidi (Oct 8, 2012)

seems like a lot of people have their shipping info already. i don't have mind yet...


----------



## sammajamma (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box weighs the same &amp; i am 18 year old college student. i'm praying that this box has the essie in it!


 my box is .7510 and I'm a 20 year old college student, looks like they really are doing the boxes by age demographic


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 8, 2012)

I finally got my email this morning about my box. It says your October box is about transformations. I did not opt in or out for the goop box.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my email this morning about my box. It says your October box is about transformations. I did not opt in or out for the goop box.


 Your shipping confirmation email?


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 8, 2012)

My box weighs .8955 &amp; I opted in for the goop box


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs .8955 &amp; I opted in for the goop box


that's probably the heaviest bb weight I've ever seen so far in my 4 months! you need to post pics when you get it


----------



## diana16 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs .8955 &amp; I opted in for the goop box


wow thats heavy!  i bet you have some good items


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

grrrrr getting antsy, i wish i'd get a shipping weight update or an email or SOMETHING.


----------



## sky595 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my email this morning about my box. It says your October box is about transformations. I did not opt in or out for the goop box.


 Wait, so does your shipping confirmation email dictate whether you get a Goop box or not? I didn't opt in or out, and got this in my shipping email. I was actually hoping I WOULDN'T get the Goop box, but left it up to fate.

Hi there,Your October Birchbox has shipped. This month, weâ€™re joining forces with goop, our go-to source for lifestyle inspiration, to bring you an exciting collection of goodies. While youâ€™re waiting for your goop-curated samples, watch our sneak peek video to learn more about some of this monthâ€™s products.


----------



## Gayle Ray (Oct 8, 2012)

I dont think they are going by age demographics.   Im 40 and my box weighs .7510


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> grrrrr getting antsy, i wish i'd get a shipping weight update or an email or SOMETHING.


I have yet to get the "your box has shipped" email but my tracking info finally became visible this morning! Fingers crossed yours will update soon too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 8, 2012)

> I dont think they are going by age demographics. Â  Im 40 and my box weighs .7510


 Agreed. Im a 20 y/o college student and my box is .51


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have yet to get the "your box has shipped" email but my tracking info finally became visible this morning! Fingers crossed yours will update soon too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ooooh well i'll definitely be checking my tracking like crazy now. thanks for the heads up :]


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 8, 2012)

A little fustrated, I have had my tracking number for days (account settings) and it still hasnt updated. Its been prob around  3-4 days! And this is for both my accounts/ they both are goop. I posted on their FB wall, but I don't think they'll answer till tomorrow. They also never answered my question on when the tarte lipsurgences will come back in stock...


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, so does your shipping confirmation email dictate whether you get a Goop box or not? I didn't opt in or out, and got this in my shipping email. I was actually hoping I WOULDN'T get the Goop box, but left it up to fate.
> 
> Hi there,Your October Birchbox has shipped. This month, weâ€™re joining forces with goop, our go-to source for lifestyle inspiration, to bring you an exciting collection of goodies. While youâ€™re waiting for your goop-curated samples, watch our sneak peek video to learn more about some of this monthâ€™s products.


 Yeah, pretty sure you're getting a goop box.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little fustrated, I have had my tracking number for days (account settings) and it still hasnt updated. Its been prob around  3-4 days! And this is for both my accounts/ they both are goop. I posted on their FB wall, but I don't think they'll answer till tomorrow. They also never answered my question on when the tarte lipsurgences will come back in stock...


 with BB, that happens to me every month.  they post the tracking number before it actually ships.  they "apologize" to me every month haha.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooh well i'll definitely be checking my tracking like crazy now. thanks for the heads up :]


No problem! I hope your projected date is the end of this week too! (Mine is Friday and weighs 0.7480) I REALLY hope that's the box that gets the nail polish and that the box that's even heavier is the one that gets the shampoo/conditioner...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 8, 2012)

I didnt actually read my shipping email till now.. Looks like I'll be getting the normal birch box which is fine with me i guess. I wasnt too impressed with the goop products anyway.


----------



## alice blue (Oct 8, 2012)

My card was charged on the 28th, IIRC, but my tracking number hasn't been updated. It usually takes several days to get here once it is updated. Hopefully I won't have to wait until the last of the month, as I have the last couple boxes. I've decided I won't get pissy if I don't like what is in it, it is my choice and I know not liking the samples is a chance I take.


----------



## Coocabarra (Oct 8, 2012)

Does BB give out a 9 month discount code? Or is it only at 3, 6, and 12 months?


----------



## Maggiedoll (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> with BB, that happens to me every month.  they post the tracking number before it actually ships.  they "apologize" to me every month haha.


 Wait, do other people actually get accurate tracking info?  I get the tracking number, but it does the "Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information." thing right up to the time it arrives at my door.  I figured that the MI tracking was just borked.  I don't see how the tracking weirdness could be anything on BB's end if it's still saying that even when I've got the box in my hands.


----------



## casey anne (Oct 8, 2012)

Even though it is Columbus Day, the Milwaukee post office was kind enough to send my box to my Sheboygan post office.  I should get my box tomorrow!!!  Sans spoilers too...hmmmm should be exciting!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little fustrated, I have had my tracking number for days (account settings) and it still hasnt updated. Its been prob around  3-4 days! And this is for both my accounts/ they both are goop. I posted on their FB wall, but I don't think they'll answer till tomorrow. They also never answered my question on when the tarte lipsurgences will come back in stock...


 I've noticed that I can't get any tracking info until 3-4 days after the tracking # shows up in the UPS-MI system. This is after having recieved the shipped email from BB a couple of days prior.

Which reminds me...since my tracking info updated, box weight is 0.7370 and I received the goop email, and I did opt in. Anything's gotta be better than last month's underwhelming box.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm definitely noticing two different emails: one that mentions goop and one that mentions transformation. Guess that's your clue as to what you're getting!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does BB give out a 9 month discount code? Or is it only at 3, 6, and 12 months?


 i got a 9 month code last month and used it with my points to get stuff from the store


----------



## diana16 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got a 9 month code last month and used it with my points to get stuff from the store


do you know what time of the month they give you the code? This is my 3rd month and im wondering if i will get the discount at the end of the month


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=medium]For all the ladies who don't want anti-aging-stuff, I've been using eye cream since I was 16 and other preventative products since I was 20. I just turned 30 and I have nary a fine line or laugh line and my skin looks exactly like it did when was 20. Iâ€™d suggest using it if you get it because you donâ€™t want your skin to crack like aged vinyl once you hit 30 a la Paris Hilton. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]I have tracking numbers for both my boxes, neither of which have updated. And I need more spoilers.[/SIZE]


 That's really good advice.  Prevention is key when it somes to the skin.  Once you start getting the lines and wrinkles its too late. That anti-aging skincare might improve things a bit  but its not going to make it go away. (thats why Botox and Juvederm are so popular!)  I look good for my age (52),but I wish I started with anti-aging skin care earlier. 

So funny about Paris Hilton, but I have a feeling the reason she looks older is due more to poor life-style choices.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> do you know what time of the month they give you the code? This is my 3rd month and im wondering if i will get the discount at the end of the month


 i got it on sept 14th last month. i had to search my e-mail.  you have to use it quick though (within a week)

edit: oh and your order has to be at least $25.  The code works for five days only...


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> do you know what time of the month they give you the code? This is my 3rd month and im wondering if i will get the discount at the end of the month


 I always get my codes right after I place an order.  Timing is everyhing!


----------



## Marshie (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn! I opt out in for Goop on my main and opt out on my second account and it seems I got two Goop shipping emails. :


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I'm definitely noticing two different emails: one that mentions goop and one that mentions transformation. Guess that's your clue as to what you're getting!


 Your right.  I have 2 accounts and recieved 2 different emails.  One that says there partnering up with Goop and one that says this month they're "helping you transform your look".   Neither one has updated yet though, but shipping isnt really until the 10th of the month so I can't complain - yet.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow thats heavy!  i bet you have some good items


 I thought so too!  I wondered if maybe it was wrong.


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn! I opt out in for Goop on my main and opt out on my second account and it seems I got two Goop shipping emails. :


Really?  That's strange!  I would have expected maybe a Goop if you didn't opt, but I'm surprised they're sending a Goop when you specifically opted _out_!  Makes you think it's a lil more random than they lead you to believe, eh?  (I opted out, but wouldn't mind if they override me and opt me in.  Except that they'll have overriden my specifically saying I didn't want it.  That would annoy.  But hey - either way, I don't feel really negative on any of it I've seen so far.  'Cept food stuffs.  That I don't want.)


----------



## anida (Oct 8, 2012)

I still haven't received a shipping email yet but, my shipping information in my account has been updated. I opted in for a goop box and apparently my box weighs 0.9740. The weight seems a little too heavy though.


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't received a shipping email yet but, my shipping information in my account has been updated. I opted in for a goop box and apparently my box weighs 0.9740. The weight seems a little too heavy though.


Maybe they're sending out hand-weights.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onematchfire (Oct 8, 2012)

I wholeheartedly agree with the folks who say to start aging preventative skincare EARLY.  I wish I had.  I'm thirty-three and am often mistaken for younger, but I can definitely notice my little life lines.

No shipping notice or update of online info yet for me.  I'm 99% certain I'm getting the standard box, since I didn't opt in and am obviously not shipping with the early goop boxes.  I'll be out of town tomorrow through the 19th, so I guess I can look forward to both my Birchbox and my Testtube when I get back.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> do you know what time of the month they give you the code? This is my 3rd month and im wondering if i will get the discount at the end of the month


I am bored at work so I looked back through my emails to see the exact dates I got my anniversary codes:

BB sub 1: 9/14, 6/18, 3/16

BB sub 2: 7/13 (looks like I'm due for my 6 month code this month)

BBman sub: 10/3, 7/11

though I have read that some people who never get the emails just type in "3months20" "6months20" "9months20" in the code section throughout the month they should have received one and eventually it works. Good luck!


----------



## Marshie (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really?  That's strange!  I would have expected maybe a Goop if you didn't opt, but I'm surprised they're sending a Goop when you specifically opted _out_!  Makes you think it's a lil more random than they lead you to believe, eh?  (I opted out, but wouldn't mind if they override me and opt me in.  Except that they'll have overriden my specifically saying I didn't want it.  That would annoy.  But hey - either way, I don't feel really negative on any of it I've seen so far.  'Cept food stuffs.  That I don't want.)


Now that I think about it, I don't mind it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wish they would stop sending out bars in the boxes.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 8, 2012)

My box weighs .4440 suppose to be here the 11th. I opted for goop. I am crossing my fingers since it is light that means I am getting a "pink thing!"


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 8, 2012)

If anyone gets a pink thing and doesnt want it, PM me!  Maybe we could trade for it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 8, 2012)

> If anyone gets a pink thing and doesnt want it, PM me!Â  Maybe we could trade for it!


 I'd be happy to get one in my box; I am needing to replace mine soon!


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 8, 2012)

When is it gonna be my month to get a heavy box and full sized item? *sigh*


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 8, 2012)

> When is it gonna be my month to get a heavy box and full sized item? *sigh*


 I feel you, its been forever for me!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish the pages with all the Birchbox variations would update so Zadidoll could post them for us!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd be happy to get one in my box; I am needing to replace mine soon!


 Lol! My dog decided last night to go through my makeup area, and the toy she found was my pink thing. I was able to get her before she completely destoyed it, but its missing the pointy side...




 Now I need a new one soon! I know there is no way Ill get it in my box since I got one in both of my subs in july and traded one away.. So hopefully someone who gets one and doesnt think they'll  need it will PM me and we could set up a trade for it.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sitting here, reading missed posts and laughing.  Why am I laughing you ask?  Simple.  We all are in the same boat, waiting.  Waiting and wondering what box we are getting, waiting for the tracking info to update, wondering what is going to be inside, and when it is going to finally get to us. THEN the inevitable happens.....everyone spends the next few weeks complaining about what they got or what they didn't get.  Sending e-mails to BB complaining about whatever is on our minds, only to get one of those cheerful, yet sneer replies that basically just shuts us up until the next month.


 Damn, I heart you.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish the pages with all the Birchbox variations would update so Zadidoll could post them for us!


 Me too! Not even the photos are up yet.


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 8, 2012)

~no updates on my shipping info (have had the number for a while..) but i am happy to know that I am getting a goop box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ~ hopefully i will get an update on weight so i can see who my box buddies are~ Hi there, Your October Birchbox has shipped. This month, weâ€™re joining forces with goop, our go-to source for lifestyle inspiration, to bring you an exciting collection of goodies. While youâ€™re waiting for your goop-curated samples, watch our sneak peek video to learn more about some of this monthâ€™s products.


----------



## onematchfire (Oct 8, 2012)

I just got my shipping confirmation and I have been gooped. Dangit. I knew I should have opted out.


----------



## kaitlynd (Oct 8, 2012)

This will be my second box.  My first one last month was a welcome box, at least I think it was given that there were several samples that I've seen that have been repeats (Boscia BB cream, Viva La Juicy), but I really loved it regardless.   I opted in for a goop box this month! Have a tracking number, but no shipping info!  I would love some Essie or Lip Gloss which seems to be the general consensus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also what is the "pink thing" that has been in the earliest goop boxes?


----------



## MKCurio (Oct 8, 2012)

oooooh my shipping info just updated and it weights .7560 it's a Goop box, I think i'll get it tomorrow.  this is early for me. I usually don't get my shipping info till around the 10th and the box around the 13th.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaitlynd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my second box.  My first one last month was a welcome box, at least I think it was given that there were several samples that I've seen that have been repeats (Boscia BB cream, Viva La Juicy), but I really loved it regardless.   I opted in for a goop box this month! Have a tracking number, but no shipping info!  I would love some Essie or Lip Gloss which seems to be the general consensus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also what is the "pink thing" that has been in the earliest goop boxes?


 Hah - they're talking about the pink Beauty Blender.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 8, 2012)

i'm so annoyed at the fact that my box went from mid-nj to upstate ny to all the way down in durham, but i'm in VA. has anyone figured out the logic behind this weird shipping process?


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw that Birchbox is sampling the Orofluido Elixor again this month.  That stuff is amazing!  I haven't had a bad hair day since I started using it.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm so annoyed at the fact that my box went from mid-nj to upstate ny to all the way down in durham, but i'm in VA. has anyone figured out the logic behind this weird shipping process?


 That is crazy!  A couple of weeks ago I had a package that left New York, went to New Hampshire, then went all the way to Ohio and but was still on my doorstep in Boston the day after it arrived in Ohio.  There really doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that Birchbox is sampling the Orofluido Elixor again this month.  That stuff is amazing!  I haven't had a bad hair day since I started using it.


 I hope I get it in my box. My hair is so weird, I have frizz at the top, and my hair does this thing where it waves and curls.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm so annoyed at the fact that my box went from mid-nj to upstate ny to all the way down in durham, but i'm in VA. has anyone figured out the logic behind this weird shipping process?


 No wonder the post office is broke.  Must be a lot of wasted fuel when your package is sent a couple hundred miles out of the way!


----------



## sammajamma (Oct 8, 2012)

If I get a lipgloss I'd happily trade it (especially for a beauty blender or essie or something!), I'm more of a matte lip kind of girl!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No wonder the post office is broke.  Must be a lot of wasted fuel when your package is sent a couple hundred miles out of the way!


 i agree. the usps gets on my nerves.  I asked for them to re-deliver a package that i got from miss jessie's via their website, got a confirmation number from the usps to re-deliver my package on a certain date and then found out that they sent my package back to the company when i checked the tracking this afternoon.  i was so furious. i told miss jessie's about it and they said that they would launch an "investigation" into the issue and they are re-sending the package to my address. i'm at home all day so i don't know why the usps would do such a thing.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No wonder the post office is broke.  Must be a lot of wasted fuel when your package is sent a couple hundred miles out of the way!


 yes! i can only complain but so much because the shipping and tracking information is much better than the shippinggate of last month...


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm so annoyed at the fact that my box went from mid-nj to upstate ny to all the way down in durham, but i'm in VA. has anyone figured out the logic behind this weird shipping process?


 Lol..I've been wondering the same thing!  I'm also in Va and each month (this is only my 4th box) it skips VA to go to NC then back to Richmond area.  That stretches the time by at least 2 days.




I know there's a large mail sorting place in Richmond as well lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol..I've been wondering the same thing!  I'm also in Va and each month (this is only my 4th box) it skips VA to go to NC then back to Richmond area.  That stretches the time by at least 2 days.
> 
> ...


 For some reason, I think that the sorting place is in Sandston b/c that location always showed up on my tracking when I lived in Richmond. I'm about 75 minutes away from you in c-ville  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get it in my box. My hair is so weird, I have frizz at the top, and my hair does this thing where it waves and curls.


 That sounds a lot like my hair.  Originally I was concerned that oil would make my hair greasy, but it doesnt.  It absorbs in nicely.  I generally put it in my hair when its damp, and then blow dry it. Then I put a little more in once its dry, if it needs it.  I experimented a little when I first started using it until I found what worked best for my hair.  I do adjust the amount I use when my hair is dry depending on how my behaves on any given day.

I have tried other hair oils and none of them come close to the Orofluido for me.  The other one I tried recently was the Ojon Repairative oil, which just left my hair looking greasy and dirty. 

If you dont get it in your box, they sell the bigger bottle in the Birchbox store for 29.00.  Its what I purchased, and that bottle will last me a year.  I saw smaller bottles that are about half the size for half the price on Amazon.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 8, 2012)

> Even though it is Columbus Day, the Milwaukee post office was kind enough to send my box to my Sheboygan post office. Â I should get my box tomorrow!!! Â Sans spoilers too...hmmmm should be exciting!


 thought id say hi! I'm in Kiel! I'll be getting my box tomorrow to!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm so annoyed at the fact that my box went from mid-nj to upstate ny to all the way down in durham, but i'm in VA. has anyone figured out the logic behind this weird shipping process?


 I once had a package that went from some city in Florida to Houston, where I am, in a relatively short time, but then once it reached Houston it just vanished and then resurfaced in SEATTLE! I guess they just overlooked it and put it on the wrong truck. Another package I had paid extra for 3 day shipping on arrived in Houston, then went off to Dallas, and stayed there for a WEEK before coming back. I was furious over that one since I'd actually paid extra for it to arrive at a normal pace.


----------



## lexic (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though it is Columbus Day, the Milwaukee post office was kind enough to send my box to my Sheboygan post office.  I should get my box tomorrow!!!  Sans spoilers too...hmmmm should be exciting!


 I'm in Sheboygan too. My tracking number isn't active yet though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 8, 2012)

Blah I keep checking and nothing changes. One has tracking # but no info and the other doesn't even have a tracking #.


----------



## Coocabarra (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got a 9 month code last month and used it with my points to get stuff from the store


Thank you! I have a couple of carts full of stuff between both of my accounts, but I was waiting for a code to get everything


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For some reason, I think that the sorting place is in Sandston b/c that location always showed up on my tracking when I lived in Richmond. I'm about 75 minutes away from you in c-ville  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup..Sandston is the city lol..when is yours scheduled to arrive?  Mine is the 11th..I'm actually an hr east of Richmond..I opted for the Goop box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup..Sandston is the city lol..when is yours scheduled to arrive?  Mine is the 11th..I'm actually an hr east of Richmond..I opted for the Goop box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My box is scheduled to arrive on the 11th with a weight of .5700.  I opted in for the goop box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Yay for Virginia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Coocabarra (Oct 8, 2012)

My weight is .7440 for my Goop box, and is due on the 12th this week. No update yet on my other account that I opted out of


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I once had a package that went from some city in Florida to Houston, where I am, in a relatively short time, but then once it reached Houston it just vanished and then resurfaced in SEATTLE! I guess they just overlooked it and put it on the wrong truck. Another package I had paid extra for 3 day shipping on arrived in Houston, then went off to Dallas, and stayed there for a WEEK before coming back. I was furious over that one since I'd actually paid extra for it to arrive at a normal pace.


 oh wow. That sucks.  Were you reimbursed for the extra three day shipping?


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaitlynd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my second box.  My first one last month was a welcome box, at least I think it was given that there were several samples that I've seen that have been repeats (Boscia BB cream, Viva La Juicy), but I really loved it regardless.   I opted in for a goop box this month! Have a tracking number, but no shipping info!  I would love some Essie or Lip Gloss which seems to be the general consensus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also what is the "pink thing" that has been in the earliest goop boxes?


Nope - there are lots of repeats in the boxes.  You shouldn't get the same item twice, unless they can justify by saying it's a different color or something like that, but items repeat many boxes and many months in a row. 

A Welcome box, on the other hand, actually has the word -Wecome- in the link of the page that shows your items, and is pretty lame from what I hear.  I think they're only sent if you get a gift subscription (which is really awful of BB to do) rather than if you just join.  I guess their thought process isn't that the sender thought enough of the service to give it as a gift so they should send something really great, but that the recipient can't decide to just cancel, so they might as well get rid of some leftover crap that people would complain about if they actually paid for it.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh wow. That sucks.  Were you reimbursed for the extra three day shipping?


 Unfortunately not. The worst part was that it turned out I didn't even need that textbook so I had to pay to ship it back too. Well played, life, well played.


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 8, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I saw that Birchbox is sampling the Orofluido Elixor again this month.  That stuff is amazing!  I haven't had a bad hair day since I started using it. 


i know this is one repeat i would LOVE to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i know this is one repeat i would LOVE to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got it in one of my boxes one month, and then was thrilled to see it in the box from my other account a couple of months later.  Orofluido translates to "liquid gold", and it really is!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope - there are lots of repeats in the boxes.  You shouldn't get the same item twice, unless they can justify by saying it's a different color or something like that, but items repeat many boxes and many months in a row.
> ...


 I'm hoping that they will repeat the Skin, An Apothocary soy body butter again soon.  I would really like that one. 

I know a lot of people complain when Birchbox repeats samples, but to be honest I really dont see what difference it makes since they wont send the same item to the same person twice. It doesnt make the sample any less desirable just because someone else recieved it in thier Birchbox 2 months before I did.  It's still a new sample for me.


----------



## amidea (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooooh my shipping info just updated and it weights .7560 it's a Goop box, I think i'll get it tomorrow.  this is early for me. I usually don't get my shipping info till around the 10th and the box around the 13th.


 mine just updated too - goop box weighing in at .7580.  i'm keeping my fingers crossed for the essie, particularly master plan and whimsical.  if anyone gets those and wants to trade them please let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No wonder the post office is broke.  Must be a lot of wasted fuel when your package is sent a couple hundred miles out of the way!


 It's not necessarily the post office.  I regularly get packages that are delivered to me by the USPS but are delivered *almost* to me by FedEx Smartpost.  Those packages go to a distribution hub about ten miles from me -- and then go to a USPS facility in another state three hours and 150 miles away before they come back to my city for final sorting and delivery.


----------



## trillian (Oct 8, 2012)

I have .4505 for my weight - anyone else seen that one yet?  I didn't consciously opt in to Goop because I wasn't asked - somehow I was mysteriously unsubscribed from the newsletter mailing list once again.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *trillian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have .4505 for my weight - anyone else seen that one yet?  I didn't consciously opt in to Goop because I wasn't asked - somehow I was mysteriously unsubscribed from the newsletter mailing list once again.


 it sounds like the goop box that was posted on page 23 (quoted below if you want to see the spoiler)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box!!!  I had opted in for the Goop box and it weighed 0.4610.


 




I am thrilled to get this box.  I'm leaving for vac on Thursday and so glad it came before I left cuz I couldn't STAND the suspense.  
About 2 mths ago, I finally broke down and bought the BeautyBlender--LOVE.  And then went to the NY BB Sample Stop and snagged another.  This makes it 3.  So glad to have these as they aren't cheap, but worth it.
 
The Chantecaille gloss is a sample size, but I'm one of those people who NEVER gets through a full size anything of lipsticks, glosses and nail polish.  So that's fine with me.  Pretty pretty color.
 
I'm a skin care junkie so very happy with the oil and serum too. 
 
Somewhat annoyed that I only received 4 items + a "lifestyle" Luna bar, but overall happy with this box.   No foil packets, HA HA. 

Edited to add comment: I never received a shipping notice BTW


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it sounds like the goop box that was posted on page 23 (quoted below if you want to see the spoiler)


 I want that box!!


----------



## classybroad (Oct 8, 2012)

I chose a regular box. It sounds like everyone who has updated tracking is a gooper this month?


----------



## alice blue (Oct 8, 2012)

A couple of the boxes are showing. One of the goop boxes has a really pretty reddish nail polish by essie. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october12box16


----------



## berryjm (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little fustrated, I have had my tracking number for days (account settings) and it still hasnt updated. Its been prob around  3-4 days! And this is for both my accounts/ they both are goop. I posted on their FB wall, but I don't think they'll answer till tomorrow. They also never answered my question on when the tarte lipsurgences will come back in stock...


I emailed them about that early in June and they said that Tarte hasn't given them a date as to when they will be back in stock. I'm starting to think they will never be back in stock and they just don't want to admit it.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

_Okay I opted in for one of my accounts and not the other.  Just got tracking information well really just the number says both my boxes are goop.  Not sure how I feel about that bc I opted for one on purpose hopefully it will turn out good!_


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A couple of the boxes are showing. One of the goop boxes has a really pretty reddish nail polish by essie.
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october12box16


 _SURELY _that's not all that's in that box, right?!?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _SURELY _that's not all that's in that box, right?!?


 most likely not, a lot of the times when it's this early in the box uploading scheme, not all the products will show up if they haven't added them all to the store yet.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

made out of my birch box boxes!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

found one of the ones with the balm!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box22

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box23

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box24

these look to be like complete boxes. a lot of the ones i found numbered 1-5 didn't.

they keep going too it seems that they're loaded up to 37

also, box 32 looks AWESOME.


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> found one of the ones with the balm!
> 
> ...


 I hope that verysecret item you mentioned isn't just a little sample card, 'cause that would be sad.


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> found one of the ones with the balm!
> 
> ...


Looks like the boxes starting at 22 are goop-related...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope that verysecret item you mentioned isn't just a little sample card, 'cause that would be sad.


 oh gosh i didn't even think about that. since it's featured in a lot of boxes, it could very well be :[


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

i'm trying to figure out what looks like the cut off for goop and the starting of transformation but i honestly can't tell.

my best guess is that #21 is the last goop box and #22 is the first transformation box?


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

super cute uses for your birch box


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm trying to figure out what looks like the cut off for goop and the starting of transformation but i honestly can't tell.
> 
> my best guess is that #21 is the last goop box and #22 is the first transformation box?


But look at the message above the items.  22 talks about Goop, and 21 doesn't.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> made out of my birch box boxes!


 Those are beautiful!  You're really talented!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But look at the message above the items.  22 talks about Goop, and 21 doesn't.


 ahhh i even notice that one because when i saw that the essie boxes started out with "Since we were kids, October has meant one thing: costumes." and mentioned transformation, so i stopped looking thinking they hadn't updated that part.

unless essie is going to be in the regular boxes???


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

I want box 32!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box32


----------



## berryjm (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm trying to figure out what looks like the cut off for goop and the starting of transformation but i honestly can't tell.
> 
> my best guess is that #21 is the last goop box and #22 is the first transformation box?


The descriptions for the boxes 1-21 all talk about transformation and halloween. Box 22 to the end talk about goop and their collaboration.

It also looks like Essie is going to be in the transformation boxes...


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank You!  I mod podge them with scrap book paper then took the left over pieces and put it behind tag!  It took me an hour.  I really loved the boxes it seemed such a waste to throw them out so I decided to use them as storage.  59 cent scrapbook pages and a box of labels $3.00 and you have fancy storage.


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want box 32!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box32


Not too shabby!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are beautiful!  You're really talented!


 Thank You!  I mod podge them with scrap book paper then took the left over pieces and put it behind tag!  It took me an hour.  I really loved the boxes it seemed such a waste to throw them out so I decided to use them as storage.  59 cent scrapbook pages and a box of labels $3.00 and you have fancy storage.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

it seems like they might have the headers backwards, because a lot of the early boxes have what are supposed to be goop featured products yet they have the transformation heading, yet things that have been featured on birchbox these last few days that are supposed to be in the regular boxes (the mox and balm products) have the goop heading.

i could be totally wrong though.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box35

On the fence about this one.


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank You!  I mod podge them with scrap book paper then took the left over pieces and put it behind tag!  It took me an hour.  I really loved the boxes it seemed such a waste to throw them out so I decided to use them as storage.  59 cent scrapbook pages and a box of labels $3.00 and you have fancy storage.


They really are schmancy!  I may have to steal that idea.  Although mine will probably end up messy and funky-lookin'.  (And not in a _good_ way!)


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box33

I don't want this box for sure!  Already got the full size eyeliner.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They really are schmancy!  I may have to steal that idea.  Although mine will probably end up messy and funky-lookin'.  (And not in a _good_ way!)


 Make sure you get a straight razor so you can cut cut cut your mistakes!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mary, this is a good point. I guess I find it annoying when they send the same ones month after month, and especially when the curated boxes are full of repeats.



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that they will repeat the Skin, An Apothocary soy body butter again soon.  I would really like that one.
> 
> I know a lot of people complain when Birchbox repeats samples, but to be honest I really dont see what difference it makes since they wont send the same item to the same person twice. It doesnt make the sample any less desirable just because someone else recieved it in thier Birchbox 2 months before I did.  It's still a new sample for me.


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box33
> 
> I don't want this box for sure!  Already got the full size eyeliner.


They said in the spoiler vid that the shipment of those got held up, so they were swapping it out with another color item.


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Make sure you get a straight razor so you can cut cut cut your mistakes!


And now she spills the secret to her success!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

You really did do a lovely job on those.


----------



## amandah (Oct 8, 2012)

The goop boxes look awesome. Alot of them have the balm mary lou in them. Does anyone know if its full size?


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping that they will repeat the Skin, An Apothocary soy body butter again soon.  I would really like that one.
> 
> I know a lot of people complain when Birchbox repeats samples, but to be honest I really dont see what difference it makes since they wont send the same item to the same person twice. It doesnt make the sample any less desirable just because someone else recieved it in thier Birchbox 2 months before I did.  It's still a new sample for me.


Agree.  And I imagine how very frustrated I would be if I saw something great in someone's box and knew there was no chance I'd ever get it in a later box.  You think box-envy is bad now!!!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

i put my brushed in them



 This is all you need to make them!



 I even use the paper they come with!



Labels


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 8, 2012)

Really, really regret the goop decision now that I see the regular boxes. MUCH better, newer products. Seriously,

LA fresh???


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And now she spills the secret to her success!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Thank you I have post the materials you would need to do the same.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *berryjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The descriptions for the boxes 1-21 all talk about transformation and halloween. Box 22 to the end talk about goop and their collaboration.
> ...


 I got a Goop box, and I'm almost certain it is box 6 even though the message seems to be Halloween/transformation.   I received all those items plus the anti-aging oil+.  I looked at the other boxes, and none of them match up to what I received.

Also, I think that the youtube spoiler video noted that the eyeko eyeliners were delayed in transit and are not going to be in the Oct boxes, but they're showing up.  

Edited: to hide a spoiler--sorry.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a Goop box, and I'm almost certain it is box 6 even though the message seems to be Halloween/transformation.   I received all those items plus the anti-aging oil+.  I looked at the other boxes, and none of them match up to what I received.
> 
> Also, I think that the youtube spoiler video noted that the eyeko eyeliners were delayed in transit and are not going to be in the Oct boxes, but they're showing up.


 I tend to agree with you.


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems like they might have the headers backwards, because a lot of the early boxes have what are supposed to be goop featured products yet they have the transformation heading, yet things that have been featured on birchbox these last few days that are supposed to be in the regular boxes (the mox and balm products) have the goop heading.
> 
> i could be totally wrong though.


 This is exactly what I think, too!  My sentiments exactly!


----------



## reet (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> made out of my birch box boxes!


 These are REALLY CUTE! What a great idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank You!  I mod podge them with scrap book paper then took the left over pieces and put it behind tag!  It took me an hour.  I really loved the boxes it seemed such a waste to throw them out so I decided to use them as storage.  59 cent scrapbook pages and a box of labels $3.00 and you have fancy storage.


 I'm not very crafty, but I might try that.  I have had one Birchbox account since January, and the other since March plus 5 months of Sample Society.  Thats a lot of boxes!  I saved them all because like you say, its seems like a waste to throw them away.  They are good sturdy boxes.

I cant throw the boxes away, but I have to somehow get rid of them all or find a way to reuse them.  My thought was that I would not give any Christmas presents or birthday presents that wouldnt fit in a Birchbox box.


----------



## aandreasen63 (Oct 8, 2012)

Did you get your box already?!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 8, 2012)

Isnt the balm mary lou manizer what is replacing the held up eyeko liners? And they showed the item on their FB spoilers and you can see the size. It's actually a usable option if you get it.

Still no update of my tracking info... hopefully soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I opted out so I'll definitely be getting the transformation box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isnt the balm mary lou manizer what is replacing the held up eyeko liners? And they showed the item on their FB spoilers and you can see the size. It's actually a usable option if you get it.
> 
> ...


 i don't think they ever said that was replacing the eyeko eyeliner. but i don't know for sure.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The goop boxes look awesome. Alot of them have the balm mary lou in them.
> 
> Does anyone know if its full size?


 This was one of the samples I picked up at the sample stop and it's a decent size sample (about 1x.75 inch) in a cute little magnetized package so it stays closed.  I would guess it'll be the same sample.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

after seeing most of the items i can't decide which box i like the most. 32 definitely seemed the most interesting out of all of them, but i guess it would help to see the complete boxes of the ones that have essie in them, since they're still missing a few products it seems.


----------



## amidea (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> super cute uses for your birch box


 these are so lovely!  i really want to make them too


----------



## melonz (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agree.  And I imagine how very frustrated I would be if I saw something great in someone's box and knew there was no chance I'd ever get it in a later box.  You think box-envy is bad now!!!


 I agree also! I'd love a lot of items that other people have gotten but I haven't. =)


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel like the "repeat samples" also may not always be BB's fault. Companies may choose to only send a certain amount and see how the sample gets rated/perceived/talked about/etc.

I like having the option to get a sample I'm lemming after even if it's "old" or "recycled" for some people. As long as I'm not getting doubles of stuff (which, of course, we sometimes end up wanting), then it doesn't really matter to me. I like trying new stuff.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 8, 2012)

Box 5 looks interesting.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box5

How do you know what box you're getting?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 8, 2012)

>


 What a great idea and they are beautiful!  Where did you buy the label thingy?  An OfficeMax type store or an Art supply shop?

Am going to steal idea as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  You know what they say... imitation is the highest form of flattery!  I've got a bunch of CA and I'm going to do the same and make boxes for a guy friend for his desk clutter.  

If anyone bakes and is going to make threat boxes, they'd be great for that with some wax paper and a large shipping label that you can design and personalize with words, graphics or even photos!!  Or you can fill them with gourmet goods and create your own gourmet box.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 5 looks interesting.
> 
> ...


Your account will show your box contents starting on the 10th so you'll be able to see then. Sometimes you can narrow down your options though based on products you've received in the past.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2012)

welp! ideally, officially only one more day until we know what we're getting in our birchboxes!

at this point, i really don't have a preference as to *what* items i get, i just want good sized samples. getting small little sample tubes, plastic chinese finger trap brush covers, stick on eyeliner, and like, has left me very disenchanted these last few months.

this will probably be a make or break month for me.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mary, this is a good point. I guess I find it annoying when they send the same ones month after month, and especially when the curated boxes are full of repeats.


 Someone else here posted about box envy, and said that repeating samples might cut down on that if you see someone else get a product you really want to try, and didnt get.  You know there's a chance you might get it in a future box.  The month the Beauty Blenders first came out in the Birchboxes, there were a lot of people upset that they didnt recieve that and this month they get another chance to get one. 

I'm hoping at some point I'll get the Skin, An Apothocary and the Savon foot cream!

This is kind of off topic, but one thing I like about Birchbox is when I get a sample of something I would never in a million years purchase for myself and was sure I was going to hate, and then discover that I really love it.  The Orofluido Elixor is one of those products for me.  I couldnt imagine putting oil in my hair, and that has turned out to be my all time favorite product.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not very crafty, but I might try that.  I have had one Birchbox account since January, and the other since March plus 5 months of Sample Society.  Thats a lot of boxes!  I saved them all because like you say, its seems like a waste to throw them away.  They are good sturdy boxes.
> 
> I cant throw the boxes away, but I have to somehow get rid of them all or find a way to reuse them.  My thought was that I would not give any Christmas presents or birthday presents that wouldnt fit in a Birchbox box.


 I was going to use them for gifts also but I ran out of storage for my make up brushes and thought well the Birchboxes were the perfect sizes!  It really is easy my advice always use more paper than you need bc you can always trim but cant add.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your account will show your box contents starting on the 10th so you'll be able to see then. Sometimes you can narrow down your options though based on products you've received in the past.


 Thats a great box!!  I'm crossing my fingers I get that one!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What a great idea and they are beautiful!  Where did you buy the label thingy?  An OfficeMax type store or an Art supply shop?
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 9, 2012)

> Someone else here posted about box envy, and said that repeating samples might cut down on that if you see someone else get a product you really want to try, and didnt get.Â  You know there's a chance you might get it in a future box.Â  The month the Beauty Blenders first came out in the Birchboxes, there were a lot of people upset that they didnt recieve that and this monthÂ they get another chance to get one.Â  I'm hoping at some point I'll get the Skin, An Apothocary and the Savon foot cream! This is kind of off topic, but one thing I like about Birchbox is when I get a sample of something I would never in a million years purchase for myself and was sure I was going to hate, and then discover that I really love it.Â  The Orofluido Elixor is one of those products for me.Â  I couldnt imagine putting oil in my hair, and that has turned out to be my all time favorite product.Â


 I agree with this. I don't mind repeating items because I get a chance to sample products I was curious about, but unable to get my hands on. Also, don't understand why so many gripe about repeats, because we are not supposed to sample the same itemx2 and doesn't BB usually do good on that part or credit accounts accordingly? As far as complaints regarding receiving the same samples between multiple accounts, well it's obvious BB treats each account as a separate thing and probably didn't intend for us doing that since we have to use different email addies to get them.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is kind of off topic, but one thing I like about Birchbox is when I get a sample of something I would never in a million years purchase for myself and was sure I was going to hate, and then discover that I really love it.  The Orofluido Elixor is one of those products for me.  I couldnt imagine putting oil in my hair, and that has turned out to be my all time favorite product.


 I agree (although not the same product). When I received theBalm's Stainiac, I thought WTF am I supposed to do with this? Then BB showed a YouTube vid of how to use it and it's actually one of my HG products now. Sometimes I'm skeptical of my products in my boxes, but I always try to use every item because you just never know until you try.

While I'm not going to buy a BeautyBlender on my own, if I received one in my box I'd still try it to see if I liked it.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like the "repeat samples" also may not always be BB's fault. Companies may choose to only send a certain amount and see how the sample gets rated/perceived/talked about/etc.
> 
> I like having the option to get a sample I'm lemming after even if it's "old" or "recycled" for some people. As long as I'm not getting doubles of stuff (which, of course, we sometimes end up wanting), then it doesn't really matter to me. I like trying new stuff.


 Thats true, Birchbox can only send us what the cosmetics they do business with give them.

I really like the Birchbox Plus 2 thing they have been doing in the shop the past few months.  I got to try a couple of things that I didnt recieve in my Birchbox without having to dish out for the full-size of a product I wasnt sure I was going to like.  Of course, the Skin, An Apothocary product I have been wanting to try hasnt been one of them!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree (although not the same product). When I received theBalm's Stainiac, I thought WTF am I supposed to do with this? Then BB showed a YouTube vid of how to use it and it's actually one of my HG products now. Sometimes I'm skeptical of my products in my boxes, but I always try to use every item because you just never know until you try.
> 
> While I'm not going to buy a BeautyBlender on my own, if I received one in my box I'd still try it to see if I liked it.


 I do the same.  I made a rule when I got my 1st Birchbox, that I would try every product in my boxes.  I cant say I've loved everything I have recieved, but at least I tried it, which for me is the point of having Birchbox.   The exception to that rule is things I know I'm not going to use, like liquid eyeliner.  I'm very fair and 52, and liquid liner just looks harsh on me.  My neice loves it though!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with this. I don't mind repeating items because I get a chance to sample products I was curious about, but unable to get my hands on. Also, don't understand why so many gripe about repeats, because we are not supposed to sample the same itemx2 and doesn't BB usually do good on that part or credit accounts accordingly?
> 
> As far as complaints regarding receiving the same samples between multiple accounts, well it's obvious BB treats each account as a separate thing and probably didn't intend for us doing that since we have to use different email addies to get them.


 BB does do a great job on crediting people who get dups of an item!

I have 2 accounts, and have recieved very few duplicate samples, and have never recieved duplicate boxes, although I know some people have.  The few times I did recieve duplicate samples, I was really happy I did!  I have been lucky with things like nail polish.  All the boxes for September had polish, and I recieved 2 different shades!  Getting 2 of the same sample isnt a big deal to me anyway.  I know that having 2 accounts makes it a possibility, and if its something I dont want to 2 of,  I would just give it to someone.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 You should put an instructional video on YouTube for the boxes!  Or, post detailed instructions with step by step photos (i'm a moron when it comes to that kind of thing).  You could open a thread for it here on Makeup Talk or if you have a blog.  

I'm asking you to do a lot of work - sorry!  Just a suggestion.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 9, 2012)

> BB does do a great job on crediting people who get dups of an item! I have 2 accounts, and have recieved very few duplicate samples, and have never recieved duplicate boxes, although I know some people have.Â  The few times I did recieve duplicate samples, I was really happy I did!Â Â I have been lucky with things like nail polish.Â  All the boxes for September had polish, and I recieved 2 different shades!Â  Getting 2 of the same sample isnt a big deal to me anyway.Â  I know that having 2 accounts makes it a possibility, and if its something I dont want to 2 of,Â  I would just give it to someone.


 Yep, last month was a score because I got two polishes in different colors, too. I've received Dr. Jart 2x between my accounts and was happy, since I enjoy that product and haven't broken down to buy one yet lol. I actually think the Boscia bb cream is my fave that I've sampled in that category and will probably purchase that one at some point.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 9, 2012)

If you have multiple accounts, you really can't be irked that you wind up with dupes across accounts, I don't think. If you got dupes on the SAME account, sure.

Honestly, though, the dupe thing doesn't bother me that much, although I find it interesting that they consider different colors/flavors to be different items. S'pose it makes sense (and it's not like I mind getting multiple shades of nail polish for example), but it definitely isn't pushing the "try something new" envelope.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

So I went through every box and it looks like I cant get 2,3,4,6,7,8,9,11,12,,13,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,26,29.30,31,32,34 for bith of my subs. And I opted into goop... Interesting... Im hoping that they'll make a mistake and send me a box with another pink thing




   Curious to see what they will send me.  I think its a bit sad that I can exclude this many boxes when ive only been subbed since april.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 9, 2012)

Just curious, why are we calling it "the pink thing" rather than "beautyblender"?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, why are we calling it "the pink thing" rather than "beautyblender"?


 it might be less characters. alternatively, why are we not calling it the "egg" thing because it looks more like an egg to me and i'm pretty sure you can make a beautyblender in another color


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 9, 2012)

it's obvious that the box pages aren't finished yet, but pages 16 &amp; 18 are just redirecting to the shop- weird.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 9, 2012)

how is it that a box of luna bars is 18.75 through birchbox? Seriously?


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, why are we calling it "the pink thing" rather than "beautyblender"?


 


> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it might be less characters. alternatively, why are we not calling it the "egg" thing because it looks more like an egg to me and i'm pretty sure you can make a beautyblender in another color


 
They were calling it that to avoid spoiling it for people... lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, why are we calling it "the pink thing" rather than "beautyblender"?


 It was a way to say beautyblender without putting a spoiler, I guess it doesnt matter anymore lol


----------



## denise89 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I went through every box and it looks like I cant get 2,3,4,6,7,8,9,11,12,,13,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,26,29.30,31,32,34 for bith of my subs. And I opted into goop... Interesting... Im hoping that they'll make a mistake and send me a box with another pink thing
> 
> ...


 How did you see those boxes?


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was a way to say beautyblender without putting a spoiler, I guess it doesnt matter anymore lol


 OHHH. Gosh I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you see those boxes?


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box1

Thats the link. And to see each variation, just change the box#. I have it at box #1 now, so just change the last number to whatever variation you want to see.

Note: the image isnt up yet. some of the boxes will show 3 or 4 items that will be in the box. other less. After you click, scroll down and you'll see some of the items in it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OHHH. Gosh I'm so sorry!!


 LOL, Not a problem, but im not really seeing a point to putting specific items in spoilers or whited out anymore since some have already got their box/birchbox has put it out all over the place.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 9, 2012)

why is there still Jouer in everything??  I think BB has sold their souls to that company...  It's there every month!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why is there still Jouer in everything??  I think BB has sold their souls to that company...  It's there every month!


 Kinda agree, but I &lt;3 jouer's LMT. But then again,  have only recieved one item of theirs  in my box in 7 months.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello! First time poster, long time lurker. This is my fourth box, and I guess I'm getting a goop box (based off the email). I bite my nails and don't do sandals, so I have no use for the Essie. I actually sent the CC polish from last month to my sister. I really want the BeautyBlender. I'm about dying of anticipation right now because I don't have my shipping info yet. Aah!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd just like to use BB as a beauty discovery engine for new products I wouldn't have known about otherwise.  Most of the products they're repeating I've gotten through the trade thread already because they've been around for a while.  I'd be thrilled to receive the new Mox lip butter but not so thrilled to get the Orofluido since I've got about 4 samples of it through trades!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 9, 2012)

These look like the best boxes (collectively) from BB that I've seen in months. I'm super excited! Even if there are some items I'd rather not receive, there seems to be at least one thing in each box I'd love to try out! It seems there are so many new products (I guess as a result of collaborating with goop?), and some of the repeated products are those I had been hoping they would repeat. I'd love to try ANY Harvey Prince fragrance, for example! All the boxes look fabulous!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 9, 2012)

is there a way to tell which boxes are the opted-in ones, and which are regular boxes? I'd loove a beautyblender, I just bought a new liquid foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lots of interesting new products I've never heard of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> interested in seeing how good the hair powder is, I've tried a bunch of dry shampoos and haven't found one I like so far.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is there a way to tell which boxes are the opted-in ones, and which are regular boxes? I'd loove a beautyblender, I just bought a new liquid foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> lots of interesting new products I've never heard of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> interested in seeing how good the hair powder is, I've tried a bunch of dry shampoos and haven't found one I like so far.


 i LOVE the hair powder.  I use it 2-3 times a week.  It smells divine, doesn't make your hair white, is natural and actually works!


----------



## karenX (Oct 9, 2012)

from what I'm seeing in the previews, there are some really great boxes this month. 

although, note that I am a skincare junkie. when I get skincare, I am SUPER happy. Even better when coupled with haircare and fragrance.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting a goop box. I didn't opt in or out for one. I just hope my box is good.


----------



## karenX (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is there a way to tell which boxes are the opted-in ones, and which are regular boxes? I'd loove a beautyblender, I just bought a new liquid foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> lots of interesting new products I've never heard of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> interested in seeing how good the hair powder is, I've tried a bunch of dry shampoos and haven't found one I like so far.


 it actually looks like the preview blurb paragraphs don't match up on a lot of the pages. some that I KNOW are goop boxes are listed as transformation, and vice versa.  I think all the ones with a luna bar are goop.


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.zadidoll.com/2012/10/birchbox-october-boxes.html


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how is it that a box of luna bars is 18.75 through birchbox? Seriously?


 I'm pretty sure it's like six bucks at Target...


----------



## PAsh (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh gosh i didn't even think about that. since it's featured in a lot of boxes, it could very well be :[


No, it isn't. It's like a little booklet, the size of one eyeshadow pan. A pretty decent sample size. I got it from the Sample Stop during NYFW.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, it isn't. It's like a little booklet, the size of one eyeshadow pan. A pretty decent sample size. I got it from the Sample Stop during NYFW.


I am talking about the Mary-Lou Balm btw...


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 9, 2012)

I already have a beautyblender.  I stopped using it and am using my brushes now for liquid foundation.  if i get it. I'll be looking to trade it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 9, 2012)

> I am talking about the Mary-Lou Balm btw...


 Sounds like a great sample size. I'm pretty excited about many of the options this month. Most boxes contain an item or two or three I'd be happy to get lol.


----------



## sammajamma (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is there a way to tell which boxes are the opted-in ones, and which are regular boxes? I'd loove a beautyblender, I just bought a new liquid foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> lots of interesting new products I've never heard of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> interested in seeing how good the hair powder is, I've tried a bunch of dry shampoos and haven't found one I like so far.


 I had the same feeling about dry shampoos, I wasn't super impressed with any....

but then I tried Freemans Psssst (i think thats the brand?) and OH MY GOD its amazing

and they sell it everywhere, its super cheap. I think it depends on hair types but for me that one is the best!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 9, 2012)

Random--so I got my shipping email today.  EXCEPT, I got my box already on Saturday.  Duh.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 9, 2012)

Still no updates on my tracking number...and I had opted in for goop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine shipped out on the 5th and I have not received a shipping notification from BB yet. I think they are being extra conscience this month due to shipping problems from last month.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no updates on my tracking number...and I had opted in for goop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting both a Goop and a Transformation box.  I have the shipping email and tracking # for both, but neither one has updated yet.

I only went through the first 12 box pages, but I'm seeing a lot of things I want this month.  The Eve Lom cleanser with the cloths looks great.  And the DDF looks good to me too.  I love any kind of skin care.

I see that BB is giving out the Jouer lip stuff again this month as well as a lot of boxes with Orofluido.  Anyone who gets those 2 products are lucky ducks in my opinion.  They are 2 of my favorite samples that I have recieved.  I'm planning on purchasing the full size Jouer lip stuff the next time I order from BB.  Its so hydrating for the winter months.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same feeling about dry shampoos, I wasn't super impressed with any....
> 
> ...


 I have never tried a dry shampoo.  

When you use the dry shampoo, can you use other products like the Orofluido oil?  I'm wondering if I could do that or if the mix of the 2 would turn to mud?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 9, 2012)

I only use the dry shampoo on days when I don't wash my hair, and it only goes on my roots.  Orofluido is more for the ends, isn't it?  I don't think it would matter if you used both.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never tried a dry shampoo.
> 
> When you use the dry shampoo, can you use other products like the Orofluido oil?  I'm wondering if I could do that or if the mix of the 2 would turn to mud?


 Yes--the dry shampoo is primarily sprayed at the roots to get rid of oils by the scalp.  You can use the Orofluido after you've brushed out the dry shampoo to give shine and on the ends.  I'd go light on the Orofluido though.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sounds like a great sample size. I'm pretty excited about many of the options this month. Most boxes contain an item or two or three I'd be happy to get lol.


 

yes i know. excited to try some new samples (even though the items may not necessarily be "new" in the birchbox shop). i feel really over saturated with every thing from all the subs I have (skincare, make up, polish, hair, perfume, etc..) so i am open to anything from any category...not really hoping for anything in particular, but do not want the Luna Bars though....no thank you.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's like six bucks at Target...


 The box on BB has 15 bars, the one at Target that's about $6 has 6 bars, so yes it's a little high, but not by much.  Stores like Target, Wal-Mart etc buy items in huge quantities, so they're able to sell them cheaper since they're more likely getting them at a better price by buying cases upon cases.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 9, 2012)

And on that note, why do they not sample the Chuao chocolate? I tried some and they are delish! Plus i think it's awesome for this time a year (ok...chocolate is awesome year-round, but y'know....colder weather = eating richer food).


----------



## merkington (Oct 9, 2012)

Woot, shipping finally updated! My box weighs .7560 (add me to the list of college students with that box) and will probably be here today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing the full size Jouer lip stuff the next time I order from BB.  Its so hydrating for the winter months.


 Does it have noticeable lip plumping? I've never gotten it so I just read the product description - not sure I'd want my lips to look even bigger! I'd probably trade it if it does.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 9, 2012)

What happened to all the Caudalie products that appeared in the shop?  Where are they?


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes--the dry shampoo is primarily sprayed at the roots to get rid of oils by the scalp.  You can use the Orofluido after you've brushed out the dry shampoo to give shine and on the ends.  I'd go light on the Orofluido though.


 Can you use dry shampoo on thin/non-oily hair?  Or are there certain brands that work better for that than others?  I only wash my hair every 2-3 days because it's very thin/fine and dry, but days 2 and 3 I have to wear it up because while it doesn't get greasy at ALL, it does get that "slept on" look and doesn't lay quite right, and, any volume that might have had from the day before (which is negligible, lol) it completely kaput.  I've been considering trying a dry shampoo but I don't want to waste money on something that's just going to weigh my hair down and make matters even worse, and I don't even know how well they would work if your hair isn't greasy to begin with.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And on that note, why do they not sample the Chuao chocolate? I tried some and they are delish! Plus i think it's awesome for this time a year (ok...chocolate is awesome year-round, but y'know....colder weather = eating richer food).


 I recieved the spicy Mayan chocolate in my very 1st Birchbox last January - it was awesome!  I sitll remember it!

I'm wondering if the reason we havent seen it much is because of melting in in some of the warmer weather states?  Maybe we'll get some in January?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 9, 2012)

> Does it have noticeable lip plumping? I've never gotten it so I just read the product description - not sure I'd want my lips to look even bigger! I'd probably trade it if it does.


 Not by much, but I do notice a slight plumping. for me it is perfect over lipstick. it makes my lips look really shiny and pouty and I love it. you should definitely give it a try if you get it


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you use dry shampoo on thin/non-oily hair?  Or are there certain brands that work better for that than others?  I only wash my hair every 2-3 days because it's very thin/fine and dry, but days 2 and 3 I have to wear it up because while it doesn't get greasy at ALL, it does get that "slept on" look and doesn't lay quite right, and, any volume that might have had from the day before (which is negligible, lol) it completely kaput.  I've been considering trying a dry shampoo but I don't want to waste money on something that's just going to weigh my hair down and make matters even worse, and I don't even know how well they would work if your hair isn't greasy to begin with.


 There are volumizing dry shampoos.  I got a sample of the Oscar Blandi one from the Sample Stop but haven't tried it yet so I'm not sure how well it works.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it have noticeable lip plumping? I've never gotten it so I just read the product description - not sure I'd want my lips to look even bigger! I'd probably trade it if it does.


 I honestly didnt notice any plumping at all, even though it says on the tube it does.  It didnt make my lips look glossy either, it just made then feel super hydrated, conditioned and soft.  I put the Jouer on, wait a few minutes and put whatever lipstick or gloss I'm wearing that day on.  I put it on at night before bed too and its great for days when not wearing a lippie.  I want to purchase a tube soon before the real cold weather starts here in Boston.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do the same.  I made a rule when I got my 1st Birchbox, that I would try every product in my boxes.  I cant say I've loved everything I have recieved, but at least I tried it, which for me is the point of having Birchbox.   The exception to that rule is things I know I'm not going to use, like liquid eyeliner.  I'm very fair and 52, and liquid liner just looks harsh on me.  My neice loves it though!


 I need to follow this rule myself. I got The Balm Stainiac in red  in my 1st BB, and had never used it, since I always seem to want a coral or neutral lip. But today I wore a lot of red, and I remembered that Stainiac, and used it on my lips. I had to layer it about 3 times, and put chapstick over  it, but it really looks great ! And it has lasted throughout breakfast and 2 cups of coffee so far.

I leave really early every morning for work (5 50 am ), so anything that is quick, and makes my face look AWAKE is appreciated.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not by much, but I do notice a slight plumping. for me it is perfect over lipstick. it makes my lips look really shiny and pouty and I love it. you should definitely give it a try if you get it


 I'll give it a chance then! I just don't want my lips getting super super big, but a slight bit seems fine, especially when I've seen a lot of y'all say really positive things about it!

Quote:
Originally Posted by marybbryant

I honestly didnt notice any plumping at all, even though it says on the tube it does.  It didnt make my lips look glossy either, it just made then feel super hydrated, conditioned and soft.  I put the Jouer on, wait a few minutes and put whatever lipstick or gloss I'm wearing that day on.  I put it on at night before bed too and its great for days when not wearing a lippie.  I want to purchase a tube soon before the real cold weather starts here in Boston.

ooh, that sounds great! I'll definitely try it out then! My lips are always peeling by the end of the day no matter what I do, I've always found it really strange since the peeling skin doesn't hurt, plus I live in a humid, warm city and don't wear drying lipsticks so they shouldn't be peeling in the first place - I'll be thrilled if I get this and it fixes that!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 9, 2012)

> I need to follow this rule myself. I got The Balm Stainiac in redÂ  in my 1st BB, and had never used it, since I always seem to want a coral or neutral lip. But today I wore a lot of red, and I remembered that Stainiac, and used it on my lips. I had to layer it about 3 times, and put chapstick overÂ  it, but it really looks great ! And it has lasted throughout breakfast and 2 cups of coffee so far. I leave really early every morning for work (5 50 am ), so anything that is quick, and makes my face look AWAKE is appreciated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I tried it on my lips a few times and liked it, then I decided to try on my cheeks, and I LOVE it. it is my hg cheek product


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to follow this rule myself. I got The Balm Stainiac in red  in my 1st BB, and had never used it, since I always seem to want a coral or neutral lip. But today I wore a lot of red, and I remembered that Stainiac, and used it on my lips. I had to layer it about 3 times, and put chapstick over  it, but it really looks great ! And it has lasted throughout breakfast and 2 cups of coffee so far.
> 
> I leave really early every morning for work (5 50 am ), so anything that is quick, and makes my face look AWAKE is appreciated.


 I'm that woman you see at the stop light in the mornings, putting her masaca on in the car.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll give it a chance then! I just don't want my lips getting super super big, but a slight bit seems fine, especially when I've seen a lot of y'all say really positive things about it!
> 
> ooh, that sounds great! I'll definitely try it out then! My lips are always peeling by the end of the day no matter what I do, I've always found it really strange since the peeling skin doesn't hurt, plus I live in a humid, warm city and don't wear drying lipsticks so they shouldn't be peeling in the first place - I'll be thrilled if I get this and it fixes that!


 I hope you get it then.  It will probably work really well for you.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 9, 2012)

My shipping still hasn't updated.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping still hasn't updated.


 same, i got my tracking on the very first day that they came out, and i haven't received a shipping email or an update. i'm not worried. mostly just confused as to what box i'm actually getting since i opted in to goop.


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are volumizing dry shampoos.  I got a sample of the Oscar Blandi one from the Sample Stop but haven't tried it yet so I'm not sure how well it works.


 Hm, that sounds like something I'd try.  I really like Oscar Blandi's volumizing wet shampoo/conditioner, I got it in my Birchbox a few months ago and liked it so much I actually bought some, even though $24 for a pretty small bottle is waaaay more than I'd ever usually spend on shampoo/conditioner (well, with points and a 20% off code, but still).  Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll put that in boxes/the pick 2 choices soon.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 9, 2012)

ok I REALLY want box 5.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What happened to all the Caudalie products that appeared in the shop?  Where are they?


 There are a lot of Caudalie products under the skincare tab.  Maybe they just moved them out of the new products.  I didnt notice if they were sampling any Caudalie this month.

I recieved the Caudalie Vino firming serum last month.  I just used the last drop this morning.  The next time I purchase a serum, this might be the one.

On another note,  Stila now has a skin care line that looks interesting.  Birchbox gives out a lot of Stila products.  I wonder if we'll get to sample the Stila at some point?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 9, 2012)

website down for maintenance.. maybe the box pages will be fixed!

/stalking


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> website down for maintenance.. maybe the box pages will be fixed!
> 
> /stalking


 I hope that is what they are doing.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same, i got my tracking on the very first day that they came out, and i haven't received a shipping email or an update. i'm not worried. mostly just confused as to what box i'm actually getting since i opted in to goop.


 Yea I'm not worried. I just hope I get it before Saturday. My sister is flying to see me so I wanted to show her what I get and give her anything that I don't want.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you use dry shampoo on thin/non-oily hair?  Or are there certain brands that work better for that than others?  I only wash my hair every 2-3 days because it's very thin/fine and dry, but days 2 and 3 I have to wear it up because while it doesn't get greasy at ALL, it does get that "slept on" look and doesn't lay quite right, and, any volume that might have had from the day before (which is negligible, lol) it completely kaput.  I've been considering trying a dry shampoo but I don't want to waste money on something that's just going to weigh my hair down and make matters even worse, and I don't even know how well they would work if your hair isn't greasy to begin with.


Ulta sells travel size Oscar Blandi dry shampoo. I also have thin hair on the dry side that starts to look super yucky on day 2, and I tried the dry shampoos that way. Way cheaper and less wasteful than buying a whole bottle.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 9, 2012)

Completely off topic... i bought Essie's Penny Talk this weekend. I love it! Its not like "penny copper" but more like a rose gold, maybe a metallic plum.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same, i got my tracking on the very first day that they came out, and i haven't received a shipping email or an update. i'm not worried. mostly just confused as to what box i'm actually getting since i opted in to goop.


 Same here; I never received a tracking email though (just an updated link on the BB page). Hoping I'll still get a Goop...


----------



## catchingastar21 (Oct 9, 2012)

My birchbox came!  It was a GOOP box and it weighed 0.751 lbs.   I got (highlight below):

-Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum - 2 ml sample
- DDF Brightening Cleanser - HUGE sample, 113 ml, full size is 250 ml
-Orofluido- 5 ml sample
- per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel in Melrose.  This sample is really weird, it seems to be just a little bit in a middle of this ridiculous paper flower.  A 0.05 ml sample
- Mighty Leaf Tea- Assorted teas.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a little truck on my BB account, but no tracking number and no email.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And on that note, why do they not sample the Chuao chocolate? I tried some and they are delish! Plus i think it's awesome for this time a year (ok...chocolate is awesome year-round, but y'know....colder weather = eating richer food).


 YES I am obsessed with it. I'm sad that most of it is sold out on Birchbox.com and when I go to buy directly from Chuao they are charging $35 for shipping. I really need more chocopods in my life, they were so good.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a little truck on my BB account, but no tracking number and no email.


 Same here.  Did you opt in for a goop box?  I had a number for a bit and then it vanished, so I'm wondering if they had to redo the box for some reason...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 9, 2012)

how can they call that a goop box?  that's all been sent out in past birchboxes (all but one, and that brand has been)


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 9, 2012)

> YES I am obsessed with it. I'm sad that most of it is sold out on Birchbox.com and when I go to buy directly from Chuao they are charging $35 for shipping. I really need more chocopods in my life, they were so good.Â


 35 dollars for shipping ohh my god. I don't know if you have a market of choice where you live, but they sell them there and for way cheaper!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *catchingastar21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birchbox came!  It was a GOOP box and it weighed 0.751 lbs.   I got (highlight below):
> 
> ...


----------



## amberayed (Oct 9, 2012)

I should be getting my goop birchbox either today or tomorrow. The weight says 0.743. Has anyone been able to figure out what items possibly come in that one?


----------



## catchingastar21 (Oct 9, 2012)

My box was 0.751 lbs.  I just posted what I got.


----------



## amberayed (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 9, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *catchingastar21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birchbox came!  It was a GOOP box and it weighed 0.751 lbs.   I got (highlight below):

-Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum - 2 ml sample
- DDF Brightening Cleanser - HUGE sample, 113 ml, full size is 250 ml
-Orofluido- 5 ml sample
- per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel in Melrose.  This sample is really weird, it seems to be just a little bit in a middle of this ridiculous paper flower.  A 0.05 ml sample
- Mighty Leaf Tea- Assorted teas.



I got that flower sample when I wrote to perfekt myself to request some samples. It is tiny and if I recall correctly, Melrose is like a really dark purple or brown.


----------



## melonz (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already have a beautyblender.  I stopped using it and am using my brushes now for liquid foundation.  if i get it. I'll be looking to trade it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'd love to do a trade for the bb if you get it and I don't!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

I wonder if the Essie is full size like we got in the Teen Vogue boxes?  Maybe thats what's in the heavier boxes.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 9, 2012)

So, interesting. I just logged in to my 2nd bb acct to look for tracking info, neither of my accts have a tracking number yet. When I clicked on "Box" very briefly a page loaded, the site was lagging pretty badly. Anyway, the page said "October 2012" and Hi there, something about joining with GOOP which is interesting because this is the account I opted OUT of goop on, the other one I opted in. Anyway, I couldn't grab the whole screen so I grabbed the "products" list.....I refreshed and the page was gone, can't get it back...


----------



## amberayed (Oct 9, 2012)

Katie Danielle I went to your blog and loved it. Made me giggle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I loved your reviews on products. But I can't find anywhere on there on how to follow your blog. Help?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the Essie is full size like we got in the Teen Vogue boxes?  Maybe thats what's in the heavier boxes.


 I don't know how heavy nail polishes really are. I just sent out a half size Color Club, and with all the packaging it was less than 2oz. Using that logic, a fullsize polish would probably be ~4/5oz, which is about 1/4 of a pound. That's assuming that everything else in the box adds up to .5lb, which is still a lot of stuff. They could very well be in lighter boxes as well.


----------



## am2me (Oct 9, 2012)

I am 48.  I have fair skin and I have been wearing sunscreen on my face since birth.  I don't have any wrinkles and the only damage I have from the sun is from an incident of sun poisoning about 15 years ago.  You are never to young to think about anti-aging treatments.  Don't forget to use them on your neck too!


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm assuming the Essie polishes are full size, I've never seen a 'samples' size of Essie polish. Has anyone else?


----------



## JessP (Oct 9, 2012)

My shipping updated to show a weight of .4840 - anyone else have that?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already have a beautyblender.  I stopped using it and am using my brushes now for liquid foundation.  if i get it. I'll be looking to trade it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Id you do let me know! I still have to update my trade list later.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm assuming the Essie polishes are full size, I've never seen a 'samples' size of Essie polish. Has anyone else?


 I have, essie has mini sets like quads they do for the each collection they release. I see these a lot at tjmaxx or marshalls.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 9, 2012)

I would love to get that box!



> Originally Posted by *catchingastar21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birchbox came!  It was a GOOP box and it weighed 0.751 lbs.   I got (highlight below):
> 
> ...


----------



## casey anne (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping updated to show a weight of .4840 - anyone else have that?


 I have .4810


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm assuming the Essie polishes are full size, I've never seen a 'samples' size of Essie polish. Has anyone else?


 lol i'm pretty sure we had this exact conversation already on the first few pages of this thread, but it's hard to keep up.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

Haven't read through the thread yet, but I just received my box and seriously dislike it. Ah well lol.


----------



## JessP (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have .4810


 Sweet! Maybe we are box twins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My estimated arrival isn't until 10/15 - hopefully there are some fun items!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 9, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haven't read through the thread yet, but I just received my box and seriously dislike it. Ah well lol.


Pictures? What did you get?


----------



## casey anne (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet! Maybe we are box twins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My estimated arrival isn't until 10/15 - hopefully there are some fun items!


 My estimated arrival is the 11th but it's been at my local post office since yesterday, so....maybe today??


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 9, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *amberayed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Katie Danielle I went to your blog and loved it. Made me giggle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I loved your reviews on products. But I can't find anywhere on there on how to follow your blog. Help?


Hey thank you so much! I believe there should be a Followers section below my Blog Archive, where all of my 2 followers are listed. I'm thinking you have to click the 'Join this Site' link right above it, though I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

Box weight: 0.5700
Malin+ Goetz ~ bergamot body wash
Quidad ~ Hydafusion Intense Curl Cream
Sprout ~ Lip Balm
Supergoop ~ City Sunscreen Serum
*Lifestyle Extra*
Luna ~ Lemon Zest
Malin + Goetz ~ Grapefruit face cleanser


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 9, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Malin+ Goetz ~ bergamot body wash
Quidad ~ Hydafusion Intense Curl Cream
Sprout ~ Lip Balm
Supergoop ~ City Sunscreen Serum
*Lifestyle Extra*
Luna ~ Lemon Zest
Malin + Goetz ~ Grapefruit face cleanser
 




What was your box weight? And is anyone else having trouble with the replying to posts box? My entire 'dashboard' of icons like entering pictures and fonts, etc. is missing.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 9, 2012)

Got my shipping notice today!  Of course, nothing has updated on the site OR on the tracking page.

I did not opt in or out and the email I got said that this month was about 'transformations' so I guess I get the regular box.  I'm excited!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to get that box!


 I rec'd the Caudalie serum last month.  Finished the tube this morning, and love it.  I have been raving about the Orofluido here for days now.  That is the best darn hair product ever!  (at least for me.)  I think thats a really good box.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What was your box weight? And is anyone else having trouble with the replying to posts box? My entire 'dashboard' of icons like entering pictures and fonts, etc. is missing.


 Box weight: 0.5700

No, not having any trouble replying. Maybe close the tab and reopen.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I wouldnt mind that box for one of my accounts, but if i got it for both I would be pretty pissed. But idk if i can get that one because of the luna bar


 Never tried it before, going to eat it now lol.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind that box!  Better than the one I got last month with the zippy bag, hair tie, teeny perfume sample and...well, I can't remember what else.
> 
> *The bar would be annoying, but I can always feed it to my husband...he doesn't care if it is a 'woman's' bar or not.  LOL*







So true.

And yes, last month's box was disastrous lol.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BettieCrocker (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box weight: 0.5700
> 
> No, not having any trouble replying. Maybe close the tab and reopen.


 my box weight is 0.5752, I would be happy with this box.


----------



## randerso (Oct 9, 2012)

I cancelled my BB and signed up for MyGlam instead. Unfortunately the October box had already shipped so they told me just to send it back refused, return to sender.

I've been watching the updates to see if the box is something I might want to keep, but I am pretty underwhelmed by the spoilers so far. Only thing I like the look of is the Essie. I think I am going to be doing MyGlam 100% now.


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled my BB and signed up for MyGlam instead. Unfortunately the October box had already shipped so they told me just to send it back refused, return to sender.
> 
> I've been watching the updates to see if the box is something I might want to keep, but I am pretty underwhelmed by the spoilers so far. Only thing I like the look of is the Essie. I think I am going to be doing MyGlam 100% now.


 
I just signed up for MyGlam and October would be my first box/bag with them. I'm excited! Still keeping my BB for now as well.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

I guess I'm being too picky lol. It's not a bad box, was just expecting the mascara ha

Just ate the Luna Bar, first time...not bad, not bad at all


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just signed up for MyGlam and October would be my first box/bag with them. I'm excited! Still keeping my BB for now as well.


 I have 2 birchboxes and a myglam and Im happy on how it turns out. Im thinking about adding a third, but i think its a bit overboard


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

I wish my shipping info would update.  At least at some point tomorrow we will all know what we're getting.  

Its amazing how many posts are on this thread!


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box #9 according to weight and what other people have gotten. I'm actually pretty happy with it just because there is one thing I've been dying to try.


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 9, 2012)

> I wish my shipping info would update.Â  At least at some point tomorrow we will all know what we're getting.Â Â  Its amazing how many posts are on this thread!Â


 I'm going to get a sample of the HG hair product! (According to weight and what others got) really excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trillian (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it sounds like the goop box that was posted on page 23 (quoted below if you want to see the spoiler)


 Bingo - just got it.  So if you have .4505 or thereabouts, you might also have this one.

Funny though - I never got the opt in mail for Goop, but I got a Goopy box.

Also, on the tissue paper in the box, if you look at the wrong side of it, it looks like it says Goob.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind that box!  Better than the one I got last month with the zippy bag, hair tie, teeny perfume sample and...well, I can't remember what else.
> 
> The bar would be annoying, but I can always feed it to my husband...he doesn't care if it is a 'woman's' bar or not.  LOL


 Funny story about feeding the woman's bar to a man lol. One day my dad said that he got super hungry and wanted something good so he ate one of my Luna protein bars. I asked if he knew they were made for women. He just kind of shrugged and said, "Well I guess it never hurts to be feminine" He still steals them out of the cabinet sometimes. They are soo addicting. Am I in the unpopular opinion of actually wanting one?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny story about feeding the woman's bar to a man lol. One day my dad said that he got super hungry and wanted something good so he ate one of my Luna protein bars. I asked if he knew they were made for women. He just kind of shrugged and said, "Well I guess it never hurts to be feminine" He still steals them out of the cabinet sometimes. They are soo addicting. Am I in the unpopular opinion of actually wanting one?


 I don't mind those, but lara bars are gross. But i did recieve some in both of my june boxes with the stila primer, so I don't think I would get any. I got peanut butter cookie and it was delicious, both of them lol! And then I ran out and got a box of the pepermint ones, my fav. Lemons are good too. I wonder if birchbox would say it isnt a duplicate sample because its a different flavor.


----------



## JessP (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My estimated arrival is the 11th but it's been at my local post office since yesterday, so....maybe today??


 Fingers crossed for you! Definitely post a pic if you can!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

Also, They put up another photo on the facebook wall. Pretty sure its this http://www.birchbox.com/shop/makeup/sprout-lip-balm-flights


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny story about feeding the woman's bar to a man lol. One day my dad said that he got super hungry and wanted something good so he ate one of my Luna protein bars. I asked if he knew they were made for women. He just kind of shrugged and said, "Well I guess it never hurts to be feminine" He still steals them out of the cabinet sometimes. They are soo addicting. Am I in the unpopular opinion of actually wanting one?


 I don't have any problem with Luna bars, and most other similar protein bars, however I think most people get peeved about receiving a granola bar in their "beauty" box that can be picked up at a gas station. And especially with all of the fragrances mixing in the box from the other products (especially if there's a perfume sample like in my case), it's kind of gross. Just doesn't seem sensible to mix food into a box of cosmetics.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Oct 9, 2012)

got my goop box! My video is 'processing' and I have to go to work! But real quick:

My box has a high value and I'm excited about it BUT:

I GOT 2 FOOD EXTRAS!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOO! 2 packages of tea and a luna bar!
ps my weight was .430 or something similar


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> I love that box!Â  I would love to get that one!Â Â I have my fingers crossed for this box or #5.


 That's my box weight. (. 5700) . I should have opted out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Remind me to opt out of the next curated box. I'm so mad that I'm going to get the thing on the far left side. -____- at least it's a perfume free box


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have any problem with Luna bars, and most other similar protein bars, however I think most people get peeved about receiving a granola bar in their "beauty" box that can be picked up at a gas station. And especially with all of the fragrances mixing in the box from the other products (especially if there's a perfume sample like in my case), it's kind of gross. Just doesn't seem sensible to mix food into a box of cosmetics.


 Pretty much this. I received a Larabar back in July, it was completely misshapen because it'd sat in a hot mail truck and then metal mailbox all day. It looked like it'd been sat/stepped on and then tossed into a microwave! I can't eat most granola/protein bars but there's always someone I can pawn them off on - but how am I supposed to give a goopy mess to anyone(/thing) but the trash can?

If there's a Luna bar in my box this month, it's probably going to meet the same fate - it's supposed to be in the 90s again on Friday and I won't be home until 7PM at the earliest.

ETA:

at least we can earn points with the food items too so they're not a total waste (in my case, where I can't eat them/they're a melty mess)


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pretty much this. I received a Larabar back in July, it was completely misshapen because it'd sat in a hot mail truck and then metal mailbox all day. It looked like it'd been sat/stepped on and then tossed into a microwave! I can't eat most granola/protein bars but there's always someone I can pawn them off on - but how am I supposed to give a goopy mess to anyone(/thing) but the trash can?
> ...


 Aww too bad, they are yummy. and thats like a $1 worth of points...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my goop box! My video is 'processing' and I have to go to work! But real quick:
> 
> ...


 Saw the video! Intersting box, love the pink thing and jouer is amazing


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww too bad, they are yummy. and thats like a $1 worth of points...


Yeah, I did realise after writing the post that I can still review them! I just hope any future food items I get aren't damaged by the heat so at least someone else can enjoy them.


----------



## CaWo (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry...I'm still new...how do we see the list of boxes each month?


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my goop box! My video is 'processing' and I have to go to work! But real quick:
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing you recieved 2 lifestyle extra's (food items) in error.  There is usually only one lifestyle extra in a box. I wouldn't mind if I got both in my box.  Sounds like a good snack -  a hot cup of tea and a Luna bar!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry...I'm still new...how do we see the list of boxes each month?


 Theres a few ways, but this is easier http://www.zadidoll.com/2012/10/birchbox-october-boxes.html


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 9, 2012)

Edit:

Missglammygirl's answer is WAY better than mine lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry...I'm still new...how do we see the list of boxes each month?
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box1 Follow this link and replace the 1 with whatever number box you want to see! I believe it goes all the way up to box37.


----------



## MKCurio (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Goop Box it was a heavy one at .75lbs

this box isn't really what I thought a Goop box would be like it just seems like a regular ol Birchbox with fancy tissue paper but over all very happy about the box!





- DDF Brightening Cleanser 4.5fl oz.! - so happy to have received this

- Caudalie Vino Perfect Radiance Serum 2ml or .06fl oz - goes nicely with the brightening cleanser

- Orofluido Beauty Elixir 5ml or .17fl oz. - another hair oil which is ok since I'm finally running out, nice timing BB

- per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel in Melrose - this is annoying since I already have one of these that I received for free from Sephora, i wish BB would stop giving us samples that we can get for free else where.  

Extra - Mighty Leaf Tea assortment


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box1 Follow this link and replace the 1 with whatever number box you want to see! I believe it goes all the way up to box37.


 lol! I did it that way last night before zadis list came out and it took forever. so its just easier to scroll down her list. I narrowed it down to around half the boxes. and i opted into goop...


----------



## CaWo (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Theres a few ways, but this is easier http://www.zadidoll.com/2012/10/birchbox-october-boxes.html


 So if I just bookmark this page the boxes are posted each month?


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny story about feeding the woman's bar to a man lol. One day my dad said that he got super hungry and wanted something good so he ate one of my Luna protein bars. I asked if he knew they were made for women. He just kind of shrugged and said, "Well I guess it never hurts to be feminine" He still steals them out of the cabinet sometimes. They are soo addicting. Am I in the unpopular opinion of actually wanting one?


 I send them sometimes in my husband's lunches when I'm out of his regular granola bars.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I LOVE Luna bars...but not that lemon one.  Blech.  I'm not a lemoney person I guess.


----------



## angela8815 (Oct 9, 2012)

I want box 6 or 34 but it seems like box 6 is regular birchbox and I have a goop box. It's frustrating because it's sitting at home all sad and lonely while I am at work! ugh lol. I think I am going to change my shipping address to work! hahaha


----------



## trillian (Oct 9, 2012)

Just noticed something strange - my Chantecaille lip gloss is labeled as 1 oz, but it's really a sample size, isn't it?  That can't possibly be the full size product.  The image on BB's page looks much bigger.  Maybe they reused stickers?  A little strange, if so.

Otherwise, my box's value is, I think, around $50.  I got box 6.


----------



## BagLady (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angela8815* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want box 6 or 34 but it seems like box 6 is regular birchbox and I have a goop box. It's frustrating because it's sitting at home all sad and lonely while I am at work! ugh lol. I think I am going to change my shipping address to work! hahaha


 I was thinking of doing the same thing but w/my luck, it would arrive at the post office on a Saturday when I'm off and I'd have to wait until monday for it!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 9, 2012)

I finally got an invitation on my second email account, so now I will hopefully be getting a Goop box and a regular box on the second account. I really want to try the luminizer, so I'm glad to see it in a lot of boxes. My first tracking number still has not updated with any info. There are lots of things I'd really love to try in the Goop boxes, mostly skin care stuff.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if I just bookmark this page the boxes are posted each month?


yes. Zadi's blog posts the list of the different  birchboxes each month.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! I did it that way last night before zadis list came out and it took forever. so its just easier to scroll down her list. I narrowed it down to around half the boxes. and i opted into goop...


 Same! I was using my phone too, it probably took me a good 20 minutes haha. What I won't do for birchbox spoilers!!



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a pic of my Goop Box it was a heavy one at .75lbs
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a pic of my Goop Box it was a heavy one at .75lbs
> 
> ...


----------



## angela8815 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking of doing the same thing but w/my luck, it would arrive at the post office on a Saturday when I'm off and I'd have to wait until monday for it!


 HAHAHA YES! this would sooo happen to me too! I would drive to work to pick it up lol


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my goop box! My video is 'processing' and I have to go to work! But real quick:
> 
> ...


 My weight was .4380 and my box should be arriving any day, so I assume this is my box, too.  Le sigh.  A few of the items (the lifestyle extras, the "pink thing") are fine, and the Kiehl's looks awesome.

BUT...here's my beef.  I got the Benefit POREfessional last month (which is a very similar product to the DDF from this box), and I've gotten Joeur lip products THREE times already plus the LMT, and I got the DDF cleanser in August (I've been a subscriber since January).  I'm not one of the people who minds when Birchbox sends me something that I don't like or isn't my taste or isn't something that I can really use.  I like trying new products and I understand that it's the luck of the draw.  HOWEVER, that's the thing - I signed up for Birchbox to try NEW products.  Not the same brands and the same types of products (even if they're not technically duplicates) over and over, especially when it's so specific, like a pore reducing product, or the same kind of thing from the same brand multiple times.  I would be just as irritated if I got, for example, multiple eyeliners from stila in different colors/formulas, stuff like that.  (Only type of thing where I'd be ok with it is nail polish, but I'm a nail polish junky, lol.)

Hopefully I just got all worked up for nothing and I got a different box, lol.  But I doubt it.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it normal to only get 4 samples besides the lifestyle extra? For some reason I have it in my head that you're supposed to get at least 5 samples, plus any lifestyle extras.


hmmm... didn't their website used to say "5-6 Hand-picked beauty and lifestyle samples, delivered to your door for $10/month."..... now 5-6 is completely gone and it just says "Hand-picked...."

Maybe it DID say 4-5, BUT the fact that they removed it completely means they have decided they will give you however many they want without people pointing back to "proof" stating otherwise. I REALLY hate them changing things on us like this....


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it normal to only get 4 samples besides the lifestyle extra? For some reason I have it in my head that you're supposed to get at least 5 samples, plus any lifestyle extras.


 I think sometimes when you get a bigger sample like the DDF (which is almost half of the full size), you tend to get slightly less items, you know?  Not always, of course, especially when it comes to full-sized color items, but I think that's the general trend.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking of doing the same thing but w/my luck, it would arrive at the post office on a Saturday when I'm off and I'd have to wait until monday for it!


 That happened to me when I got my June box.  Boy was I pissed and anxious at the same time lol.


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 9, 2012)

I would LOVE to get box 9 i got the same size DDF cleanser in my welcome box on another account &amp; it was absolutely AMAZING. my box weighs .75 too so i'm hoping for this box ((


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angela8815* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want box 6 or 34 but it seems like box 6 is regular birchbox and I have a goop box. It's frustrating because it's sitting at home all sad and lonely while I am at work! ugh lol. I think I am going to change my shipping address to work! hahaha


 Box 6 is a Goop box.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 birchboxes and a myglam and Im happy on how it turns out. Im thinking about adding a third, but i think its a bit overboard


 It's not overboard - I have 4 &amp; always get different boxes


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hmmm... didn't their website used to say "5-6 Hand-picked beauty and lifestyle samples, delivered to your door for $10/month."..... now 5-6 is completely gone and it just says "Hand-picked...."
> ...


 No it definitely used to say 4-5, my gossip girl box and all the boxes I had with a full size item only had 4 plus an extra.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 9, 2012)

> Here is a pic of my Goop Box it was a heavy one at .75lbs this box isn't really what I thought a Goop box would be like it just seems like a regular ol Birchbox with fancy tissue paper but over all very happy about the box!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I would be thrilled with that box. I was ginna e-mail Perfekt, though, about samples.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 9, 2012)

Call me crazy but I love getting tea and bars lol. Its usually the only thing in my BB's I use right away.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 9, 2012)

> > Is it normal to only get 4 samples besides the lifestyle extra? For some reason I have it in my head that you're supposed to get at least 5 samples, plus any lifestyle extras.
> 
> 
> hmmm... didn't their website used to say "5-6 Hand-picked beauty and lifestyle samples, delivered to your door for $10/month."..... now 5-6 is completely gone and it just says "Hand-picked...." Maybe it DID say 4-5, BUT the fact that they removed it completely means they have decided they will give you however many they want without people pointing back to "proof" stating otherwise. I REALLY hate them changing things on us like this....


 I agree. I hate it when they change stuff. Almost as bad as Bb CS giving 5 different answers to 4 different people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 9, 2012)

This candle is listed as being in box 12.

 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box12/illume-monogram-candle


----------



## amidea (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This candle is listed as being in box 12.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tia Marie (Oct 9, 2012)

How do you find out how much your box weighs?


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 9, 2012)

can we talk about how we can now buy french skincare items from birchbox that are usually VERY difficult to get, unless you're in Europe?! i wanna think that this is because they now own joliebox BUT i have been dying to try out the Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre. You can't see it in the birchbox shop right now but you can still buy it! 

if you click this link to the GOOP birch box 3: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box3 it's in there &amp; you can add it to your cart &amp; purchase it! i've already done so &amp; i'm so excited to try it


----------



## gluegungeisha (Oct 9, 2012)

I just got my box I'm happy I didn't get any hair products, because I rarely use them. I can't drink the tea because I don't do caffeine, but the samples of the other things were nice.
 



Spoiler


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tia Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you find out how much your box weighs?


 when your tracking updates on the ups-mi website it will show it.

Example:

  PackageID:
MI12003bb3186946
Sequence Number:
040901006121896516
Zip Code:
none of your business
Weight (lbs.):
0.5700
Projected Delivery Date:
Oct 11 2012


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that seems kinda random...does that mean people will get those with just random letters on them?


 hopefully they're smart enough to check the first name listed on the account! haha


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box I'm happy I didn't get any hair products, because I rarely use them. I can't drink the tea because I don't do caffeine, but the samples of the other things were nice.
> 
> ...


 nice box but is the spoiler working? i didn't have to click on it to see what you got


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that seems kinda random...does that mean people will get those with just random letters on them?


 Some have words like Joy/Happy Day/Cheer etc instead of a letter.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that seems kinda random...does that mean people will get those with just random letters on them?


 i was wondering the same thing but i saw candles on there that say things like: "cheers", "happy day", "joy", etc...

i don't even see all 26 letters up on the website


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 9, 2012)

Site is currently down for maintenance...hopefully updating box lists??!?!?!


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i was wondering the same thing but i saw candles on there that say things like: "cheers", "happy day", "joy", etc...
> ...


 That makes a little more sense!  I figured they'd try to come up with a crazy excuse as to why they sent out a "Z" one to someone who didn't need it.


----------



## berryjm (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I wouldnt mind that box for one of my accounts, but if i got it for both I would be pretty pissed. But idk if i can get that one because of the luna bar


If its a different flavor/color of something you already got, it doesn't mean you wont get that product. For things that have variations, like the color club nail polishes or the twistbands, they can send you another one as long as its not the exact color/flavor you got before.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Oct 9, 2012)

My box came and something busted open its all gross and ruined.


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh, nevermind. Back up and nothing changed on my end.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did more of the products in the box lists get uploaded though?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came and something busted open its all gross and ruined.


 What did you get?


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 9, 2012)

- DDF Brightening Cleanser 4.5fl oz.! - so happy to have received this

- Caudalie Vino Perfect Radiance Serum 2ml or .06fl oz - goes nicely with the brightening cleanser

- Orofluido Beauty Elixir 5ml or .17fl oz. - another hair oil which is ok since I'm finally running out, nice timing BB

- per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel in Melrose - this is annoying since I already have one of these that I received for free from Sephora, i wish BB would stop giving us samples that we can get for free else where.  

Extra - Mighty Leaf Tea assortment 
I just got this very box.  It's pretty weighty.  Can't wait to try the Orofluido, been wanting to try this for awhile!  And the DDF is a great size.  Everything else is very disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The packaging for the per-fekt lip is pretty silly especially seeing the actual product size.  Not sure...what's goop about this box??  But overall, I'm satisfied with this box and feel it's good for the money, and it's sooo much better than a couple months ago!

Now to wait on my second account.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Oct 9, 2012)

(Malin+goetz) - bergamot body wash

ouidad - hydrafusion intense curl cream

sprout - lip balm flights

supergoop - city sunscreen serum

luna bar

(Malin+goetz) - grapefruit face cleanser

if i email them about it will they do something?


----------



## lauravee (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box I'm happy I didn't get any hair products, because I rarely use them. I can't drink the tea because I don't do caffeine, but the samples of the other things were nice.
> 
> ...


 I also can't do caffeine, but here is a trick that might help! Most of the caffeine is released in the first brew, so you can steep the bag in a tiny amount of hot water for a few minutes, dump the water, and then your second brew should have such low levels of caffeine it could be considered "caffeine free." 

http://teaguys.com/loose_tea_decaffeinated.htm


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (Malin+goetz) - bergamot body wash
> 
> ...


 Definitely email them! They'll either send you another one of the samples that busted open or credit you some points.


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Oct 9, 2012)

Just sent one in. It looks like the bergamot body wash spilled open and ate through the curl quencher cause its cardboard so the contents of both spilled all over the entire box and almost ate through the corner of the actual box itself!! its such a mess.


----------



## berryjm (Oct 9, 2012)

So I didnt opt in or out for the goop boxes on either of my accounts. I received my shipping notice on my second sub yesterday with the transformation email. Then I got my primary sub shipping email today, and it had a goop email! I decided to leave it to fate hoping that it would give me a better chance to get a nicer box...idk. My primary sub updated and it wont be here till the 15th! Jeeze. It also was preeety heavy, 0.8070.


----------



## ankh (Oct 9, 2012)

Ugh, are there any spoilers? Tried clicking on various products to see if there's that "Feedback" button popping up, but I see nothing. Did they finally catch on to the fact that most of us birchboxers are super impatient? #can'twait'tilchristmas/or/mybirthday


----------



## sammajamma (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got this one too! I literally laughed out loud at the lipgloss thing. Plus the mighty tea and the DDF are repeats from the past few months!! I'm so bummed about this, I was really hoping to get a beauty blender, essie, mascara, the balm highlighter , or lip balm/chapstick

The DDF is awesome but otherwise I'm not impressed birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

everything besides the tea and cleanser are up for trade! feel free to message me!


----------



## Anodyne (Oct 9, 2012)

My tracking page STILL says "October box shipping information" with no tracking number at all; it's totally blank.  Anyone else?   I'm getting jealous of all you people and your tracking info!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

.....   :'(


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 9, 2012)

I just got my shipping email! I'm getting the GOOP box which makes me very happy! I honestly would be happy with any of the boxes I've seen in this thread.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anodyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking page STILL says "October box shipping information" with no tracking number at all; it's totally blank.  Anyone else?   I'm getting jealous of all you people and your tracking info!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> .....   :'(


Mine too.....le sigh


----------



## jaimelesmots (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to make a trip to TJMaxx to find some DDF and Essie while I (im)patiently wait for my tracking email/number






I need some instant gratification today


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 9, 2012)

the goop boxes look like old birchboxes.. does anyone feel that way?


----------



## JamieO (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SaraTheTerra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (Malin+goetz) - bergamot body wash
> 
> ...


 Yes. for sure! That happened to me last month with my Vasanti sample, and they sent a new one right away. And there was some sort of glitch somewhere, so I got 2 replacements!


----------



## MKCurio (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it normal to only get 4 samples besides the lifestyle extra? For some reason I have it in my head that you're supposed to get at least 5 samples, plus any lifestyle extras.


 4 samples is on the low side and i've gotten 4 before but this time I don't really mind because the DDF is such a huge sample, I mean this is going to last me most of the fall/winter.  It's nice I plan to alternate it with my REN Mayblossom Gel cleanser.


----------



## melonz (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box I'm happy I didn't get any hair products, because I rarely use them. I can't drink the tea because I don't do caffeine, but the samples of the other things were nice.
> 
> ...


 I would LOOOVEE this box! I love Kiehl's and really want a damn beautyblender! Can you tell us what your shipping weight was?


----------



## am2me (Oct 9, 2012)

I just received my box!  It was two days earlier than my tracking email said it would be.  The weight was .4645.  I didn't opt either way on the goop box (just ignored the email) but I got a goop box.  I'm pretty happy with what I got.  I don't want to post a spoiler so you can find my photo on instagram (am2me) by searching #birchbox.  I'm pretty sure it's box #6 on zaididoll's list.  All of the contents are there but one.  When I searched on birchbox for that product, it didn't come up so they haven't loaded it yet to their store.

And yes, some of my items have been in previous boxes, but I have never received them so I am happy to finally get a sample to try!


----------



## BEAUTYBUNNY10 (Oct 9, 2012)

Did anyone get a box that weighed around 0.7450 yet?


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anodyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking page STILL says "October box shipping information" with no tracking number at all; it's totally blank.  Anyone else?   I'm getting jealous of all you people and your tracking info!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> .....   :'(


Mines still like that as well. =(


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the goop boxes look like old birchboxes.. does anyone feel that way?


 i do which is why i regret opting in. the glamour boxes in july were like that too


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 9, 2012)

I just received box 6. Goodness, that BeautyBlender is PINK. Fluorescent, glowing, lit-from-within pink. I don't really intend to keep it as I don't see myself using it, but I keep staring at it and its utter pinkness. I think they have hypnotic powers....


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 9, 2012)

> i do which is why i regret opting in. the glamour boxes in july were like that too


 I wasn't on MUT in July but did recieve a glamour box. Did we have the choice to opt in or out of those too?


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just received box 6. Goodness, that BeautyBlender is PINK. Fluorescent, glowing, lit-from-within pink. I don't really intend to keep it as I don't see myself using it, but I keep staring at it and its utter pinkness. I think they have hypnotic powers....


 Would you like to trade for the beautyblender? I have no use for the orofluido or the caudalie that I received


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL about the Beautyblender.

They have three shades - the pink (original), white and now a black one.


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 9, 2012)

Got my box today and i'm on the fence about itI received the 3 Mightly Leaf tea packet, Caudalie, Orofluido, Perfekt lip gel in "Melrose" and the DDF Brightening Cleaner. 

I can use the DDF cleanser but everything else i'm just disappointed about. I was really hoping for the beautyblender, essie, or mary lou. I think people that opted for goop got ripped off because all of these items are old birchbox choices :/ 

If anyone wants to trade please let me know. I would love to get the blender, essie or mary lou!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 9, 2012)

FYI, the three times I got sha,poo and conditioned duos (this month I think they are sending out the malin + goetz in goop boxes) mu box weights were nearly a pound, .79, .88 and .91 so the heavy boxes I am guessing have big shampoo and conditioner samples. I have a whole travel kit from malin + goetz, they stock the toiletries in one of the nice hotels in San Francisco, when I visted a friend there (was a guy,no interest in the samples) I got the whole set! They smell herbally, but a nice herbally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlynd (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a tracking number, have had it since the first day, but no shipping info, email, etc.   Patience is not one of my strong points!  

Also no one has recieved Essie yet right? It looks as if it is only in 1-2 boxes, but maybe some of the incomplete boxes will also have it?


----------



## daisy351 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty angry that this is considered one of my four deluxe samples


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pretty angry that this is considered one of my four deluxe samples
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sammajamma (Oct 9, 2012)

yep mine was .7510 and its the one with the DDF cleanser, mighty leaf tea, hair oil, little lipgloss sample, and little face product (i dont have it with me and i forget exactly what it is but its really tiny and its for your face)

someone posted a picture of it


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 9, 2012)

So, this is sort of an off-topic question, but not really.  I was initially kind of disappointed with my Beauty Blender since I don't wear foundation.  I don't need that kind of coverage.  But, admittedly, the last time I tried foundation was years ago.  Maybe it's time to retire the Cover Girl foundation-to-powder I've been using since 1998, lol, and give that Beauty Blender a try.  But, I'm sure I don't want to start using a powder, too - too dry, too heavy, an extra step I don't need.

Can anyone recommend a good stand-alone foundation product?  Must go on wet.  Also, must have an extra, extra, extra pale shade.  MAC NW15 is noticeably too dark for me.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

id be mad too since perfekt sends out samples for free :/

 

Not any more!  You have to purchase a sample from customer service or get it when you purchase something else on their website (which I definitely do NOT count as "free" since you can't spend less than $20 there).


----------



## JessP (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL about the Beautyblender.
> 
> They have three shades - the pink (original), white and now a black one.


 Oooh I'd like to try the black one! 

Side note - I'm laughing because I just picked up a Beautyblender using some Birchbox points last week lol. Such is my luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd be very upset if I got that in my box ( I still don't have tracking for either) since I got that as a free sample from Sephora last month with an order.



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty angry that this is considered one of my four deluxe samples
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 9, 2012)

Does the Lip Perfection Gel come out of that flower thing, or is it like one of those samples you get in magazines where it's just product under a foil cover?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pretty angry that this is considered one of my four deluxe samples
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this is sort of an off-topic question, but not really.  I was initially kind of disappointed with my Beauty Blender since I don't wear foundation.  I don't need that kind of coverage.  But, admittedly, the last time I tried foundation was years ago.  Maybe it's time to retire the Cover Girl foundation-to-powder I've been using since 1998, lol, and give that Beauty Blender a try.  But, I'm sure I don't want to start using a powder, too - too dry, too heavy, an extra step I don't need.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good stand-alone foundation product?  Must go on wet.  Also, must have an extra, extra, extra pale shade.  MAC NW15 is noticeably too dark for me.


 I can't say anything about liquid foundation (I use bareminerals) BUT I use one for my bb cream/tinted moisturizer and it is great!  It definitely goes on a lot smoother and I don't end up wasting so much of it!


----------



## daisy351 (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah, it's just a little (0.05 mL/0.002 oz.) foil packet.  Should NOT be a "deluxe" sample!

On an unrelated note, I never got a shipping email, but noticed my tracking info was updated on my account online.



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the Lip Perfection Gel come out of that flower thing, or is it like one of those samples you get in magazines where it's just product under a foil cover?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the Lip Perfection Gel come out of that flower thing, or is it like one of those samples you get in magazines where it's just product under a foil cover?


 Its the product only in the center. The flower is all paper, the little round center is a "blister" of product, under a foil cover.


----------



## BarbieZ (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't say anything about liquid foundation (I use bareminerals) BUT I use one for my bb cream/tinted moisturizer and it is great!  It definitely goes on a lot smoother and I don't end up wasting so much of it!


 Oooh, good call.  I did like the Dr Jart I got a couple of months ago in theory, but I found it a bit chalky.  I actually ended up really really liking the Clinique one I swatched at their counter.  Maybe I'll pick that up and just start using it instead of anything else!  You're so smart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 9, 2012)

It looks like a lot of great boxes this month!  I'm seeing a lot of products I would like to try.  It doesnt look like anyone has recieved the Essie or those vitamin A and C skin care capsule things that were in the sneak peek video yet? 

I really hate it when so many people have recieved thier boxes and my shipping info hasn't even updated.  I am not a patient person.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the Lip Perfection Gel come out of that flower thing, or is it like one of those samples you get in magazines where it's just product under a foil cover?


 There is a little round plastic half circle filled with the gloss and packaged with a foil cover over the flat side it. It's about the size of a finger tip. You do have to put your finger/brush into it to get it out. I hope that makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 9, 2012)

BarbieZ,

My skin is like paper mache paste pale. I wear Bare Minerals Ready to Wear in Fair. It works great for me.


----------



## traceyc (Oct 9, 2012)

I never get an email or tracking info until after I get my box, you are not alone


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 9, 2012)

I got my shipping info already but no email from Birchbox telling me it shipped. The weigh is .5150. I wonder if they just aren't emailing me since I complained hard last month about my box switch, 23 to 7. It also came September 25th last month so I am SO EXCITED I will get mine on the 12th of October. Unheard of for me over in Oregon.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Oct 9, 2012)

What are the weights of the boxes everyone has gotten so far?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it's just a little (0.05 mL/0.002 oz.) foil packet.  Should NOT be a "deluxe" sample!
> 
> On an unrelated note, I never got a shipping email, but noticed my tracking info was updated on my account online.


 I'm always really optimistic about my Birchbox, and I never really complain about samples, but jeez. Seriously?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 9, 2012)

i just received my box on my second sub, and i never got a shipping email. For those of you who have a tracking number on the website but no email, beware: I was curious so i compared the tracking number on my box to the one in my account for October, and they do NOT match. I'm sure this happened to more people than just me..

Uploading my box pictures/feelings momentarily. I too received the perfekt flower lip balm thing. the more I think about it, the more livid i get. when you take the actual "sample" out of the flower, it is seriously the size of the aluminum square you rip off of a pill package to get to the pill, i kid you not. This is NOT deluxe sized. it is actually insulting.

(sorry, shift key is sticking)


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 9, 2012)

shocked mine arrived today as it wasn't due until the 11th and the tracking hadn't updated since yesterday. weight: 0.432 and i am very pleased.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 9, 2012)

2 questions ladies:

1. Did anyone get their box yet who did NOT choose Goop? If you did not choose Goop and got a box did it have Goop tissue paper?

2. Did anyone who got a Luna bar in June get a Luna bar in this box, just a different flavor?

I am trying to narrow down my possible boxes.


----------



## fanchette (Oct 9, 2012)

I got my box today, two days early (yay!)

I was in the group of "twenty somethings with about .75 weight (.7420 i think)

here's mine





  DDF Brightening Cleanser -there's the weight

Orofluido - smells amazing

Mighty Leaf Tea

Per-fekt lip crap (tiny and DARK) 

Cauladile serum 

All in all, a little disappointing, no beauty blender or essie which is what I really wanted, but I think the DDF will last me long enough that I think that makes up for the rest of the "perfect" crap. haha. And I think I'll really like the Orofluido and tea as well.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm wondering if I'll get tea again since i got it my last 2 BB's...


----------



## xiehan (Oct 9, 2012)

> So, this is sort of an off-topic question, but not really.Â  I was initially kind of disappointed with my Beauty Blender since I don't wear foundation.Â  I don't need that kind of coverage.Â  But, admittedly, the last time I tried foundation was years ago.Â  Maybe it's time to retire the Cover Girl foundation-to-powder I've been using since 1998, lol, and give that Beauty Blender a try.Â  But, I'm sure I don't want to start using a powder, too - too dry, too heavy, an extra step I don't need. Can anyone recommend a good stand-alone foundation product?Â  Must go on wet.Â  Also, must have an extra, extra, extraÂ pale shade.Â  MAC NW15 is noticeably too dark for me.


 If you're not used to wearing foundation, I think the MAC Face + Body line is a great place to start. I'm super pale also (NC15) and the C1 works well for me; you'd probably want to try the N1. MUFE also has a comparable lightweight face + body line.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should put an instructional video on YouTube for the boxes!  Or, post detailed instructions with step by step photos (i'm a moron when it comes to that kind of thing).  You could open a thread for it here on Makeup Talk or if you have a blog.
> 
> I'm asking you to do a lot of work - sorry!  Just a suggestion.


 I will put post one tomorrow!

I made this one today


----------



## diana16 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will put post one tomorrow!
> 
> I made this one today


these are so beautiful! Think I'll do this too


----------



## angela8815 (Oct 9, 2012)

This might be the worst birchbox I have received to date...I am very dissapointed. Seems like with all the great products out this month I ended up getting the worst box. I don't even know what box number it is since I don't see it on zadidolls list. I received :Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum (yes after summer is over)

LUNA Bar (lemon zest, it was okay just had a weird aftertaste)
Malin+Goetz Grapefruit face cleanser (foil packet...what is the point of a face cleanser in a foil packet? Waste...) 
Malin +Goetz Bergamot Body Wash 
Sprout- Lip Balm
Ouidad- Hydrofusion Intense Curl Cream
 
At least I got 6 items to leave feedback on...SIGH...I might be going to glambag next month instead. I haven't even gotten an anniversary code yet.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  Did you opt in for a goop box?  I had a number for a bit and then it vanished, so I'm wondering if they had to redo the box for some reason...


 No, I ignored the email. I have no idea what I'm getting.


----------



## karenX (Oct 9, 2012)

*squee!!* My box got to me in record time this month, and I *LOVE* everything!

box weight was .50, and it was shipped friday.

Click pic to enlarge.

Edit to add: Oh, and yes, I did opt in for the goop box, and this is one. Also, I am 34.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> found one of the ones with the balm!
> 
> ...


I WANT box 32....please, oh please!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 9, 2012)

I have two subs, one getting Goop, the other a regular/transformation box. I received the Goop box today, and as I stated before, I never received a shipping email from Birchbox, AND the tracking number for October on that account is wrong (be warned, ladies!).

I'm not sure which box I received (maybe 9?), but the weight was .7415, shipped on 10/6/12, and was expected to be delivered by 10/12/12.

Box pictures:









1) Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum. No where near deluxe sized, but I used it, will get a few uses from it, and like it so far. It's one of those items I never would have tried if it weren't for Birchbox, but happy I get to.

2) DDF Brightening Cleanser.  Great size. I was thisclose to trading it because It smells of licorice and reminds me of Sambuca/Jager Meister (puke)..however, I heard such GREAT reviews on it that I had to try it. I did and the smell is very much diffused by the time you lather it on your face, and begins to smell very clean. It could be placebo effect, but I feel like my skin IS slightly brighter; plus, it pairs well with the Caudalie Radiance Serum. Excited to see its effects after extended use.

3) Orofluido Beauty Elixir. I have almost purchased this 4 or 5 times. I'm so glad to finally be able to try it first! Birchbox has me hooked on hair oil and this stuff does really smell THAT good. SO excited to use it tomorrow morning.

4) per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel (Melrose). What else can I say about this 'sample' other than it is depressingly laughable and insulting.. I really can't believe this is one of the four *deluxe* samples. I grow more livid every time I think about it. I'll post a picture below, and I'm emailing Birchbox later. Sure, I did get the huge cleanser, but that doesn't not make this OK! What's more, it really is nothing special.. I have nearly the exact same product (same color too) from Burt's Bees AND Alima Pure for a fraction of the price.

LIFESTYLE EXTRA:

Mighty Leaf Tea (Organic Earl Grey, African Nectar, Green Tea Tropical). The boyfraaan and I will use these, but it's sort of "meh" and boring to me.
So, this month was ok for me... actually less than ok, but luckily I have a regular/transformation box coming AND my boyfriend got an awesome BBman today too. Hoping for the EVE LOM cleanser/cloths (if these will be in the transformation boxes), or the Mary Lou-manizer.

Here's the depressing picture of my 'deluxe' sample, described above:

per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel (Melrose):





YUP, that's the 'deluxe' sized sample after you remove the frilly misleading flower petals. See what I meant when I said it looked like a corner of a pill insert in my previous post? CANNOT wait to email Birchbox and have them tell me "So sorry. We think you'll love it anyway *smile*" This is ridiculous.
I hope you guys fair better than I did!!! On a side note, my Old Navy green rockstar jeans came today! I'm in lurve:





(disregard messy floor and puppy's foot.)

thoughts?


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't say anything about liquid foundation (I use bareminerals) BUT I use one for my bb cream/tinted moisturizer and it is great!  It definitely goes on a lot smoother and I don't end up wasting so much of it!


You guys are making me think that I need to give the beauty blenders a chance. I am using Dr Jart Premium BB Cream, now. My main motivation for not trying a beauty blender, was I was afraid it would soak up some of my precious and expensive bb cream. It doesn't do that?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't on MUT in July but did recieve a glamour box. Did we have the choice to opt in or out of those too?


 everyone got a glamour box and a gossip girl box. the teen vogue was the only one that i had the chance to opt in or out of as long as i have been a member (since january 2012)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 9, 2012)

> I will put post one tomorrow!
> 
> I made this one today


 Thanks for sharing. Now I know what to do with my samples and goodies I gift! I'm making present boxes for bdays and the holidays with this idea.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angela8815* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This might be the worst birchbox I have received to date...I am very dissapointed. Seems like with all the great products out this month I ended up getting the worst box. I don't even know what box number it is since I don't see it on zadidolls list. I received :Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum (yes after summer is over)
> 
> ...


 i got that box too and i'm not pleased with it. i'm so tempted to give the dog the top item LOL and i got the bottom item in my curlBOX last month.  if anyone wants to trade any of these items in my box for a pink thing let me know


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You guys are making me think that I need to give the beauty blenders a chance. I am using Dr Jart Premium BB Cream, now. My main motivation for not trying a beauty blender, was I was afraid it would soak up some of my precious and expensive bb cream. It doesn't do that?


 Not really--I'm currently using the same BB cream right now and I don't use more of it when applying with my fingers or foundation brush than with the beautyblender.  You run the beautyblender under water until it expands, then squeeze out the excess water, and then dab the BB cream.  Even after you squeeze out the water from the beautyblender, it's still pretty full of water so it doesn't absorb the bb cream as much as it would dry.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 9, 2012)

If anyone doesnt want their beauty blender ill trade lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im still waiting for my box i did opt out, i have a tracking # but it still wont update.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two subs, one getting Goop, the other a regular/transformation box. I received the Goop box today, and as I stated before, I never received a shipping email from Birchbox, AND the tracking number for October on that account is wrong (be warned, ladies!).
> 
> ...


 pretty jeans and so sorry to hear about that lame sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 9, 2012)

I may be the only one who wants the tea and the lip balm. I'm OBSESSED with lip balm. And because I want to try it, I know I'm not going to get it. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 9, 2012)

> You guys are making me think that I need to give the beauty blenders a chance. I am using Dr Jart Premium BB Cream, now. My main motivation for not trying a beauty blender, was I was afraid it would soak up some of my precious and expensive bb cream. It doesn't do that?


 Get it wet and squish the excess water out. It'll absorb a little product, all sponges do. It really creates a smooth finish and you can control how much product used. You'll like it, I wasn't a sponge fan either. But I am now! Lol


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may be the only one who wants the tea and the lip balm. I'm OBSESSED with lip balm. And because I want to try it, I know I'm not going to get it. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i have one from my goop box if you want. i am still using my lip balm from my gossip girl box from may...


----------



## bells (Oct 9, 2012)

The only boxes I can't get are 9, 11, 23, 26. and 37. Unless they send me different flavors of tea and count it as a new item, I shouldn't get the DDF brightening cleanser. I bought one of the plus two packs with it and it broke me out terribly. 

I wish my page would update! I have to say, staying away from MUT this month has really lowered my BB stress level.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Oct 9, 2012)

> So, this is sort of an off-topic question, but not really.Â  I was initially kind of disappointed with my Beauty Blender since I don't wear foundation.Â  I don't need that kind of coverage.Â  But, admittedly, the last time I tried foundation was years ago.Â  Maybe it's time to retire the Cover Girl foundation-to-powder I've been using since 1998, lol, and give that Beauty Blender a try.Â  But, I'm sure I don't want to start using a powder, too - too dry, too heavy, an extra step I don't need. Can anyone recommend a good stand-alone foundation product?Â  Must go on wet.Â  Also, must have an extra, extra, extraÂ pale shade.Â  MAC NW15 is noticeably too dark for me.


 I'm an NC20, but my HG foundation is Mac Face and Body. I use the C1 shade. I used to use a diff foundation from them a few years ago, but since they discontinued it, I count find a shade light enough til this one. What I like about the face and body is a) price. It's 4 ounces for 33 bucks. And b ) a Mua secret I learned is that you can change the coverage by working it on the back of your hand. Something about the friction causes it to thicken. So on the days when I have zero sleep and I finish a 15 hour work day.... The ability to change it up is awesome. I use the mac F&amp;B With the Mac prolong wear concealer and blend it with a damp beauty blender and it comes out flawless every time.


----------



## angela8815 (Oct 9, 2012)

If anyone wants anything that I got except the lip balm (swatched once) in exchange for the beautyblender let me know


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> these are so beautiful! Think I'll do this too


 Thank you I made a viedo but had to stop half through it to answer the phone will try to post


----------



## gluegungeisha (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is everything you need to make it


----------



## gluegungeisha (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilde (Oct 9, 2012)

Dunno if anybody mentioned this yet, but the October box page link is working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/october2012-box-1?limit=all


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have one from my goop box if you want. i am still using my lip balm from my gossip girl box from may...


 Thank you! I don't know what I'm getting yet, so I don't know if I have anything to trade for the gloss that you'd want.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 9, 2012)

for those who didn't want to be spoiled is why I referred to it as "the pink thing."


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I don't know what I'm getting yet, so I don't know if I have anything to trade for the gloss that you'd want.


 what gloss? i'm looking for a beauty blender or the faux cils mascara. i loveeeee mascara


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, why are we calling it "the pink thing" rather than "beautyblender"?


my reply above was meant to include this quote. ^^


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what gloss? i'm looking for a beauty blender or the faux cils mascara. i loveeeee mascara


 Oops. I meant lip balm.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> why is there still Jouer in everything??  I think BB has sold their souls to that company...  It's there every month!


I haven't sampled anything from them yet so I hope they keep sampling them.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops. I meant lip balm.


 oh ok. i was a little confused lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 9, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have two subs, one getting Goop, the other a regular/transformation box. I received the Goop box today, and as I stated before, I never received a shipping email from Birchbox, AND the tracking number for October on that account is wrong (be warned, ladies!).

I'm not sure which box I received (maybe 9?), but the weight was .7415, shipped on 10/6/12, and was expected to be delivered by 10/12/12.

Box pictures:









1) Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum. No where near deluxe sized, but I used it, will get a few uses from it, and like it so far. It's one of those items I never would have tried if it weren't for Birchbox, but happy I get to.

2) DDF Brightening Cleanser.  Great size. I was thisclose to trading it because It smells of licorice and reminds me of Sambuca/Jager Meister (puke)..however, I heard such GREAT reviews on it that I had to try it. I did and the smell is very much diffused by the time you lather it on your face, and begins to smell very clean. It could be placebo effect, but I feel like my skin IS slightly brighter; plus, it pairs well with the Caudalie Radiance Serum. Excited to see its effects after extended use.

3) Orofluido Beauty Elixir. I have almost purchased this 4 or 5 times. I'm so glad to finally be able to try it first! Birchbox has me hooked on hair oil and this stuff does really smell THAT good. SO excited to use it tomorrow morning.

4) per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel (Melrose). What else can I say about this 'sample' other than it is depressingly laughable and insulting.. I really can't believe this is one of the four *deluxe* samples. I grow more livid every time I think about it. I'll post a picture below, and I'm emailing Birchbox later. Sure, I did get the huge cleanser, but that doesn't not make this OK! What's more, it really is nothing special.. I have nearly the exact same product (same color too) from Burt's Bees AND Alima Pure for a fraction of the price.

LIFESTYLE EXTRA:

Mighty Leaf Tea (Organic Earl Grey, African Nectar, Green Tea Tropical). The boyfraaan and I will use these, but it's sort of "meh" and boring to me.

So, this month was ok for me... actually less than ok, but luckily I have a regular/transformation box coming AND my boyfriend got an awesome BBman today too. Hoping for the EVE LOM cleanser/cloths (if these will be in the transformation boxes), or the Mary Lou-manizer.

Here's the depressing picture of my 'deluxe' sample, described above:

per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel (Melrose):





YUP, that's the 'deluxe' sized sample after you remove the frilly misleading flower petals. See what I meant when I said it looked like a corner of a pill insert in my previous post? CANNOT wait to email Birchbox and have them tell me "So sorry. We think you'll love it anyway *smile*" This is ridiculous.
Let me know what their response is to your email! I'm pretty sure I'll be getting this box too and I want to email them about the "deluxe"ness of it too, but if they just give a stupid excuse then I'll save myself the headache and just not bother.


----------



## MichelleATX (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm really disappointed with the tiny samples I got. Here's what I received: 





The only thing not pictured is the Luna bar (in a lemon flavor) because my kids promptly ate it. I hadn't been online since Sunday afternoon due to a 2-day holiday, so I was surprised to get my box because I hadn't received an email about it yet. I did not opt for a Goop box but that's what I got and I'm not excited about any of the items I received. I already tried the lip gloss and it's so light, it isn't visible on me at all.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dunno if anybody mentioned this yet, but the October box page link is working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/october2012-box-1?limit=all


 thanks for the link.  I see the twistbands are back up there.  At least I don't think I can get another one!  Everything else would be okay...I'd even take the tea.  Maybe not the stupid flower with the lip crap in it.

I'm so excited to get my box updated so I can seeeee what I'm getting!  LOL


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness. that perkect sample is awful. I can't believe it. But then again, I got 5 foil/paper packet samples last month. yep. 5 and a twist tie and tea. Thanks BB.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness. that perkect sample is awful. I can't believe it. But then again, I got 5 foil/paper packet samples last month. yep. 5 and a twist tie and tea. Thanks BB.


what a sh*tty box


----------



## dryadsbubble (Oct 9, 2012)

Also, the Goop-specific products link is working as well. 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/goop?limit=all

One thing... where is the Essie polish?? It's not showing up under the October box or under the Goop box, even though you can find the "Essie- Goop pick" when you search.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 9, 2012)

I know. tell me about it. the only reason I wasn't pissed was because I really liked the benefit packets (both face washes) and I got 90 points because they counted each foil/tea as it's own product.


----------



## dirtydiva (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm kinda new - I've been lurking a while because I can't help myself with wanting to see spoilers for the upcoming boxes haha

Anyway, I had to comment on the box I got this month. Particularly, the lip gloss. The little "pill" packet wasn't even in the flower when I opened it. I didn't know what on earth I was looking at. When I finally saw the tiny thing, I couldn't believe it. That + my second Luna bar just isn't sitting right with me...

heh


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 9, 2012)

Honestly - I've only gotten 1 of 5 boxes I've liked so far. The only reason I stick with it is because I like the surprise and I get most of my money back from the point system. This last box ended up costing me $1 since I had 90 points. I can DEFINITELY use the points and love the things on their site, so it's worth it. But the boxes have been the most disappointing i've ever gotten from any sub.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 9, 2012)

Is BB and Per-fekt kidding with that insulting sample? For what they want you to pay for their ridiculously overpriced products, they should at least send out a sample that you can take serious.


----------



## fanchette (Oct 9, 2012)

I always have to figure out the value of my box, because I'm obsessive and cheap that way (If its ever under 10, I'm out is basically what It boils down to. I knew my box would be over from the DDF but I figured it out anyway....The "per-fekt" flower/lipgloss sample thingie is worth

duh duh duh duh

drum roll

eye roll

12 cents. 

So not impressed.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh FYI ladies, I've had the Caudalie Radiance Cream on my freshly cleaned skin for three hours now just sitting in my house and my faces feels and looks like an oil slick. I have combination skin, but it only ever looks this oily after 6 hours BEING OUT doing something at least. What a let down.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 9, 2012)

Out of curiosity, does anyone who reads this thread read it and want things kept secret? I like the spoilers, bc I click and it's like "surprise"! But I can't imagine what this thread is like for someone who wants secrets and ignores the spoilers. Do they just go "wow, people are unhappy about a mysterious flower?" lol

I'm not super excited about this month, although I hope I get a couple of nice skin care products in the goop box. I was excited about an Essie since I got the horrible vomit colored color club one last month, but I'm not getting my hopes up.

In defense of BB, I wonder if those of us who post here give different feedback than the others who subscribe, and maybe that's why they keep doing things that those on the msg board complain about... 

Maybe a lot of the people are like "yay, I want more luna bars! and lara bars!" (A friend who subscribes but doesn't post here LOVED her free razor--I think it's her favorite bb item ever, even though a lot of people on here complained, and she's gotten stuff I think is a lot better.) Maybe the bars are free to BB, which might mean that they're in the position of "hmm, we could send this out as is, or add free food." Or the bars are owned by the same parent company as some other brand that BB wants in its box, and it's like a deal of some kind. Just speculation. I have no idea.

I will eat all of your nutrition bars if you want me to! I am nursing a 12 week old baby and working outside the home and this kind of thing is awesome for me.


----------



## artemis76 (Oct 9, 2012)

in reading this thread it sure seems like there are a lot of people who either opted OUT of the Goop box or did not respond and then got one. Has anyone who opted IN for the Goop box actually gotten one yet? I opted in, but I have not gotten my shipping email (normally don't get until the 10th) and the tracking number on the site is still not returning results yet (not unusual though, it normally won't update until the day before or the day of delivery).

I'm moving next Friday October 19th so I sure hope it arrives before then, last time I moved it got forwarded but the new post office returned it to BB saying I had refused it and BB just gave me the money back


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm actually really excited for this month's BB.  I opted out of the goop box, which at first I thought might have been a mistake.  After seeing some of these boxes though, I think I'm happy with my decision.  Either way, lots of items I would love to get this month!

I feel for you ladies who got the per-fekt sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not fair to count that as "deluxe," especially when only get three other samples and a lifestyle extra.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just an FYI, I've gotten 3 of those. 2 after I ordered 2 packs of them from birchbox. You'd think they'd pick up I don't need anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks for the link.  I see the twistbands are back up there.  At least I don't think I can get another one!  Everything else would be okay...I'd even take the tea.  Maybe not the stupid flower with the lip crap in it.
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 9, 2012)

I got that flower sample card FREE from Sephora a few months ago.



> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is BB and Per-fekt kidding with that insulting sample? For what they want you to pay for their ridiculously overpriced products, they should at least send out a sample that you can take serious.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 9, 2012)

I did



> Originally Posted by *artemis76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in reading this thread it sure seems like there are a lot of people who either opted OUT of the Goop box or did not respond and then got one. Has anyone who opted IN for the Goop box actually gotten one yet? I opted in, but I have not gotten my shipping email (normally don't get until the 10th) and the tracking number on the site is still not returning results yet (not unusual though, it normally won't update until the day before or the day of delivery).
> 
> I'm moving next Friday October 19th so I sure hope it arrives before then, last time I moved it got forwarded but the new post office returned it to BB saying I had refused it and BB just gave me the money back


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thetalambda2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an FYI, I've gotten 3 of those. 2 after I ordered 2 packs of them from birchbox. You'd think they'd pick up I don't need anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh poop.  Well, I've decided that if I get another one, it is an automatic cancel for me.  There are too many other fish in this beauty box sea these days to be sent a piece of elastic (which I did totally see the same kind of elastics at Target today.)  My other auto-cancel item is another ziploc bag.  I was all ARE YOU KIDDING ME?  But anyway....crossing fingers I get a decent box with at least a couple of samples in it that I'll be able to use (unlike last month where I threw everything away except the Wei kit.)


----------



## gluegungeisha (Oct 9, 2012)

oooo thanks for that tip! the tea does look good, i want to try the orange.


----------



## gluegungeisha (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melonz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## xiehan (Oct 9, 2012)

> in reading this thread it sure seems like there are a lot of people who either opted OUT of the Goop box or did not respond and then got one. Has anyone who opted IN for the Goop box actually gotten one yet?


 I might be wrong but I don't recall seeing anyone who said they specifically opted out of Goop and then got a Goop box anyway, just a lot of people saying they didn't respond (or couldn't because they never got the e-mail). Anyway, I opted out and just got my transformations box shipping e-mail.


----------



## karenX (Oct 9, 2012)

I opted in and got one.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 9, 2012)

Has anyone been able to identify which boxes are transformation boxes and which are the Goop boxes?

Based on Zadi's post, I don't think I can tell which boxes are which because I feel that they featured at least one Goop curated item in all of the boxes.


----------



## amidea (Oct 9, 2012)

just got my goop box today. for the first time i was actually hoping it wouldn't be here yet since i wasn't a fan of the other boxes i'd been seeing...

my box weight was .758 and i got:

the ddf cleanser (which is huge! cant complain about that), the orofluide elixir, caudalie vinoperfect, tea, and the infamous flower.

  but - i got two of the flowers, which i'm guessing was a mistake.  they're TINY but at least i got two...  also, for the people who have gotten the mighty leaf tea before, you can review all three flavors, right?  i can't remember but if so then i'll be happy about having the extra points.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm going to be traveling at the beginning of the year. I kind of want a Tili bag specifically for that.


----------



## mellee (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My weight was .4380 and my box should be arriving any day, so I assume this is my box, too.  Le sigh.  A few of the items (the lifestyle extras, the "pink thing") are fine, and the Kiehl's looks awesome.
> ...


 I don't know - Porefessional doesn't work at all for me.  There are a few types of products I'd like to try a little of each out there, and see which works best!  (and yep - I'm a few pages behind...  sorry...)


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got my goop box today. for the first time i was actually hoping it wouldn't be here yet since i wasn't a fan of the other boxes i'd been seeing...
> 
> ...


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mines still like that as well. =(


 Add me to that list.  It seems like I NEVER get my subs on time, lol.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not any more!  You have to purchase a sample from customer service or get it when you purchase something else on their website (which I definitely do NOT count as "free" since you can't spend less than $20 there).


 Perfeck sent me it for free :-/


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got my goop box today. for the first time i was actually hoping it wouldn't be here yet since i wasn't a fan of the other boxes i'd been seeing...
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimelesmots (Oct 9, 2012)

As an aside, for any of you that have an interest in the Mighty Leaf, I got some at my local grocery store (on sale) and it was delicious! I got the vanilla bean (since many of you ladies on here said it was good) and Bombay Chai because I love chai and 'tis the season. (also, fun fact: chai is actually the word for 'tea' in Hindi, so I giggle to myself every time someone says 'chai tea' even though I know it's more of a reference to the spices used)


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 9, 2012)

> I will put post one tomorrow!
> 
> I made this one today


 Where do you get the paper? This is such a good idea!!!


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just got my shipping email! Whoop! Getting a goop one...(I opted in for goop)..........

Hi there,

Your October Birchbox has shipped. This month, weâ€™re joining forces with goophttp://link.birchbox.com/50748a8e75903c91df8e2ae5o02p.5lk/UGy_zZsfig8ergDQB018d, our go-to source for lifestyle inspiration, to bring you an exciting collection of goodies. While youâ€™re waiting for your goop-curated samples, watch our sneak peek video to learn more about some of this monthâ€™s products.  

I have a low weight (.4440) so I am hoping for a beauty blender.


----------



## amidea (Oct 9, 2012)

also, adding a picture bc as moonittude stated pictures are more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bethybee (Oct 9, 2012)

Woot! Got my email and I am not getting goop'd!! Those boxes dont interest me at all. But, no update to weight so I guess I will get to see my box tomorrow!


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 9, 2012)

How do you guys know if your getting the Goop or not by your shipping email?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you guys know if your getting the Goop or not by your shipping email?


 There's a quote in your shipping e-mail that states "blah blah blah goop" or "blah blah blah transformation". That should give you a hint.


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 9, 2012)

So jealous of those getting the DDF Brightening Cleanser. I LOVE it, but it's sold out in the store.

Seriously, if anyone doesn't want theirs, PM me!


----------



## merkington (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, adding a picture bc as moonittude stated pictures are more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 GAH so pretty sure I'm getting this box since my weight is .7560. Dangit. I'm definitely not in the market for a new cleanser

 since I have very sensitive skin and that seems to be the big item in this box. If I do get this box (and I probably will) I'd totally do a full box trade/just the item I mentioned above trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GAH so pretty sure I'm getting this box since my weight is .7560. Dangit. I'm definitely not in the market for a new cleanser
> 
> since I have very sensitive skin and that seems to be the big item in this box. If I do get this box (and I probably will) I'd totally do a full box trade/just the item I mentioned above trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would be sooooo pissed if i got that box! Luckily i got tea last month.


----------



## amidea (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be sooooo pissed if i got that box! Luckily i got tea last month.


 i'm so not excited about the tea... at least the tiny samples i will use.  i'm not a big tea person though and there are really only two teas i like.  i wish at the very least i could review the different flavors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BEAUTYBUNNY10 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, adding a picture bc as moonittude stated pictures are more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am pretty sure I am getting this box too since my box has 0.7450 weight. I really want to trade for the Beauty Blender, if anyone got the Beauty Blender and want to trade I will offer anything in my box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2012)

JUST got my shipping email, 11:53 pm? oh well not complaining here.

it says i'm getting goop. i'm honestly wondering if it's the essie box since it's taken so long for mine to actually ship, don't want to get my hopes up though. also the tracking still hasn't updated though but i guess i'll probably know the contents of it tomorrow anyway.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 9, 2012)

Finally got my shipping email! Getting a Goop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the tracking info hasn't been updated and it's been days...is the weight supposed to show up there too? Can't find it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my shipping email! Getting a Goop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the tracking info hasn't been updated and it's been days...is the weight supposed to show up there too? Can't find it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 the weight will be on the tracking once it updates with the information. since you just got the shipping email it will probably update in a day or so, lately it seems they've been posting the numbers on our account before they actually ship.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm so not excited about the tea... at least the tiny samples i will use.  i'm not a big tea person though and there are really only two teas i like.  i wish at the very least i could review the different flavors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I drink tea from time to time, but my real love is coffee, espresso specifically!  but since i ogt some last month hopefully i dodged that bullet, but im waiting for the boxes to update later on.


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 10, 2012)

Just checked my email and I'm in the late-night goop group, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm convinced that those of us who opted in to goop and still don't have tracking numbers are getting boxes 16 &amp; 18 that just redirect to the shop page. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## lauravee (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my email and I'm in the late-night goop group, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! Excited


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 10, 2012)

I know I will find out which box I am getting tomorrow but I am so impatient. I want it now! Oh man, now I keep hearing Veruca Salt. Does anyone know if the page updates at midnight, or 6am? I don't have to work tomorrow so I might stalk Birchbox online.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! Excited


 mee three! Finally!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I will find out which box I am getting tomorrow but I am so impatient. I want it now! Oh man, now I keep hearing Veruca Salt. Does anyone know if the page updates at midnight, or 6am? I don't have to work tomorrow so I might stalk Birchbox online.


 Normally 12  pacific time I think


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

I got a late night goop email too. my tracking says my box weighs .51. I sure hope our wave of goop boxes have Essie or mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 10, 2012)

I was also part of the late night goop email wave. My age is listed as 25. I want box 32! box weight .5150


----------



## Yingtaobang (Oct 10, 2012)

Ugh...I'm getting the goop curated box...I'm slapping myself for reactivating my account for this...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 10, 2012)

I also got late email but shipping is not updated yet. Im getting goop.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 10, 2012)

No email for me, yet - but I have a feeling it'll be there in the morning.

I don't think the boxes usually change on the 10th...using a couple days afterwards but usually not right on the 10th... But color me happy tomorrow if they do!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got late email but shipping is not updated yet. Im getting goop.


Same story here. It's taking all my willpower not to just go over to the website and peek.


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone else find it interesting that the "Goop picks" nail polish collection seems to be in the transformation boxes (1-21) and not the Goop boxes (22-39)


----------



## libedon (Oct 10, 2012)

Me! Still just says "October shipping information" with no tracking number. It's weird to me that others have received their boxes but I don't even have a number. I'm on the west coast so I'm almost always in the first wave of shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

For anyone who got the tea and doesn't want it, just an FYI i will be happy to trade you for it/do something else to take it off your hand. I just have to figure out what I'm getting since I haven't gotten my shipping notif on my main account yet.

I had two of the packs of tea from the last round, and my coworker stole (aka asked nicely and I couldn't say no )): ) for the third one. She's a self-admitted non-fan of tea, but I think she's been feeling under the weather and she wanted something expensive. After she had it though, she loved it so much she demanded to know the brand and where she could get more (and she KNEW it was going to be expensive too) so I just forwarded the information to her. Probably a good thing considering I don't drink citrus flavoured tea and that was the one I'd be holding out on opening lol.

Are the tea packets only two this time? ): sigh


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I guess since I failed to rephy to the goo thing and am not getting it I'm hoping big time for #6 or #17, particularly #17.


----------



## artemis76 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice, and it seems that I am getting the Goop one


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

> Are the tea packets only two this time? ): sigh


 It's two different kinds of tea. The Kusmi tea is sent out with two samples, the Mightly Leaf with three.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

> Anyone else find it interesting that the "Goop picks" nail polish collection seems to be in the transformation boxes (1-21) and not the Goop boxes (22-39)Â


 I think we established there was a screw-up on the text and the Goop boxes are 1-21 and the transformation boxes are 22-39. It's been pretty much confirmed because everyone who's gotten a box so far has gotten a Goop boxes and they match boxes in the 1-21 range.


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 10, 2012)

*goop *= super*goop* (sunscreen) 

Am I the only one who just now noticed that?  Didn't make the connection at all, til just now, lol.

I thought "how weird to send sunscreen in Oct/Nov" - not that the sun goes away, especially here in FL, but it just sounds summery.

Could it really be that cheesy?


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 10, 2012)

I FINALLY got my email and in getting a transformation box! I have a tracking number but no update yet! I'm so ready to know what I'm getting, it's killing me this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 10, 2012)

I want to see my box...it's almost midnight Pacific time!


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 10, 2012)

I hope they do post at midnight PST - but last month it was 6:00 am EST.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they do post at midnight PST - but last month it was 6:00 am EST.


 Noooo...nothing to help me with studying for midterms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## libedon (Oct 10, 2012)

12:00 am on the dot, no love on my birchbox box page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they do post at midnight PST - but last month it was 6:00 am EST.


 was it?


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 10, 2012)

No update for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 10, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128309/birchbox-september-2012/780#post_1931719

This post was at 6am EST. If you hover over the date, it tells you the time.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is my cousins box, she got it yesterday. Looks like box 7? She wasn't thrilled but i'd be super happy with this !


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128309/birchbox-september-2012/780#post_1931719
> 
> This post was at 6am EST. If you hover over the date, it tells you the time.


 Ohh ok! thanks for the correction! Sorry for the false hope everyone!


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 10, 2012)

If anyone has a blenderblender that they don't want I would be happy to trade!


----------



## orlandomom (Oct 10, 2012)

My shipping under account info shows it was in my city yesterday but not due to deliver until Friday. My box is .780 and I don't think I have seen that yet. Anyone else? I opted in on Goop. No email yet just the tracking under account info. I want anything but the beauty blender and perfume.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 10, 2012)

My box is up on the website! Check out your box pages!


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 10, 2012)

Boxes are up.


----------



## yugigi (Oct 10, 2012)

My box page has been updated I only have four items in my box including Luna bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope at least I have one full size item.


----------



## orlandomom (Oct 10, 2012)

I am ok with mine- box 9. It has ddf wash, caudalie, tea, perfekt (grr), and orofluido. I really wanted ddf and orofluido so this is fine and worth $10.


----------



## Lainy (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *orlandomom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am ok with mine. It has ddf, caudalie, tea, perfekt (grr), and orofluido. I really wanted ddf and orofluido so this is fine and worth $10.


I got the same box.... at least I didn't get a luna bar.


----------



## orlandomom (Oct 10, 2012)

No doubt. My target has those for 50 cents ok clearance this week. Pure crap.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 10, 2012)

I am getting box 10 and SO freaking excited. I am so happy that, this month, I got a good box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 10, 2012)

Can't believe I'm doing this...but my first box..dissapointing. This is the first BB I'm receiving that I don't have an interest in any of the items..

Products in Your October Box




LUNA Bar
*Ships Free*



Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
*Ships Free*



(MALIN+GOETZ) grapefruit face cleanser
*Ships Free*



(MALIN+GOETZ) bergamot body wash
*Ships Free*

 





but the second account? AMAZEBALLS and makes up for the lacklusterness of acct 1's box..2nd box has ...

Products in Your October Box




KÃ©rastase Chroma Sensitive 
*Ships Free*



blinc Eyeliner in Black
*Ships Free*



beautyblenderÂ® double
*Ships Free*



theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
*Ships Free*


----------



## Crossroads (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 11 for Goop and 22 for the transformation. I already have the ddf cleanser(allergic) and tea I would trade the whole Goop box for the beauty blender I really wanted. I shouldn't have gotten the extra box.


----------



## Crossroads (Oct 10, 2012)

Whoops double post


----------



## dryadsbubble (Oct 10, 2012)

I really hope they're still adding products... otherwise my box has 3 items and a Luna Bar. Box 3.

Products in Your October Box




Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
 



LUNA Bar
Ships Free



Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask
 



Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
Ships Free


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm hoping too that the pages are not complete...because I'm getting


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



jouer lip stuff Juicy perfume sample Vitamin c capsules sample Mary lou-manizer

Might be a deal breaker.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Oct 10, 2012)

To be fair, I am excited about the 




Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder


... But I am hoping there's at least one more unlisted sample that will be updated shortly. A box of 3 samples and a food item is a bit... meh.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like I have box 1!  The page hasn't finished updating but thanks to previous posts I can fill in what else I'm missing like the tea and Luna bar lol.  I don't mind cause I'm getting my Beauty Blender!!!


----------



## yugigi (Oct 10, 2012)

My page also only shows 3 samples + a food bar.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 10, 2012)

I want to know if this works. I would kill for a good product that does what it promises.


----------



## gracewilson (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine looks like Box 2 from Zadi's list... Also (unless they're still uploading) three things and a bar.

Luna bar

Essie polish Sprout lip balm
Marie Veronique Body Oil
  I am super happy about the essie though - last month I got the lime green color club (blech) - at least all the colors are really pretty for the essie this time around.   
I will at least try/use everything in this box!!


Overall, even though it's less products, I like it better than last month - I had perfume, tea, the tiny TM, one nail polish remover towelette, the lime green nail polish (TOTALLY not my color), and (the only good thing) the brightening facial scrub.  

I think it's interesting though that the box photo hasn't updated for me - just the products underneath, so I guess it's still possible there might be one more thing in it.


----------



## JLR594 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box #22.  Only four products.  Less points for me.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok ya'll are such a bad influence on me!  My delivery date was scheduled for the 11th.  I came home yesterday from work and checked my mail at 6pm..nothing!  I checked the tracking..no update on the USPS website..so I decided to check MUT this morning..at 6:30 and saw that I could see my box..even though I was going to "be surprised" by not seeing my actual box contents (yeah right lol).  Then I see the pages are up and I go check cause I have no self-control only to check my tracking and see that my box was delivered at 7:30 last night.  So I run to the mailbox in my PJs to see my lovely box waiting for me..it's going to be a good day


----------



## celiajuno (Oct 10, 2012)

I am so excited, I am getting box 5.


----------



## karenX (Oct 10, 2012)

That's the same box I got, and I absolutely LOVED it.



> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my cousins box, she got it yesterday. Looks like box 7? She wasn't thrilled but i'd be super happy with this !


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 10, 2012)

THis is what is in my box. I really wanted a make up product this month or nail polish. I knew I should have opted out of goop. Also my shipping still hasn't updated. 


 



Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Ships Free



DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
 



Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face
 



per-fekt beauty Lip Perfection Gel
Ships Free


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 10, 2012)

im getting box 23. it looks good to me! 

  
 


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml
 




theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
 




Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
 




Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Ships Free




LiQWd The Perfect Wave


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box 1- the Goop Box- from my main account that I opted in for, and Box 23 for my second account that I did not opt it for (and not getting either). Yay! I am pretty excited about this month, love every thing from my transformation box--but now I have 2 brand new doubles of the Mary Lou Balminizer (picked one up at sample stop &amp; have yet to try). The Liqwd hair stuff (conditioner and styler), I'm psyched about! Finally some hair stuff that's not shampoo! Love love love to try the Mox Lip Butter, so darn cute. All in all, I am just happy that I have not tried any of the stuff in my box, well save for the tea (delish &amp; &lt;3).

As far as Box 1- Goop- nothing is showing yet except for the Essie....kinda get the feeling I was going to get it, since the box has yet to ship, and thus far, all the Goop boxes shown here does not have it.

Well, there you go! Birchbox managed to right the wrongs with me once again (no wonder why I have been subbing since the were new).


----------



## dd62 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I have box 1!  The page hasn't finished updating but thanks to previous posts I can fill in what else I'm missing like the tea and Luna bar lol.  I don't mind cause I'm getting my Beauty Blender!!!


 I got box 1 too. How do you know we are getting a Blender? I tried to look back a couple pages but couldn't seen anything about our box. 

*Actually i don't have a feed back button for the Blender.


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am getting box 8! I don't even care what my other products are 

 (but for those who do DDF wrinkle resist plus pore minimizer, Luna bar, Orofluido elixer, and miracle skin transformer plus spf)
 because I am getting the chantecaille gloss!!!!

!!!! Weight is .4970 for delivery on the 15th and I am 29 (and NO i do not have anti aging listed as a concern but I am still happy with my picks).

BTW, I also received Box 8 in September and August. Thats 3 months in a row....Does anyone else notice getting the same number box every month?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting Box 1- the Goop Box- from my main account that I opted in for, and Box 23 for my second account that I did not opt it for (and not getting either). Yay! I am pretty excited about this month, love every thing from my transformation box--but now I have 2 brand new doubles of the Mary Lou Balminizer (picked one up at sample stop &amp; have yet to try). The Liqwd hair stuff (conditioner and styler), I'm psyched about! Finally some hair stuff that's not shampoo! Love love love to try the Mox Lip Butter, so darn cute. All in all, I am just happy that I have not tried any of the stuff in my box, well save for the tea (delish &amp; &lt;3).
> 
> ...


 Im getting box 23 too!  do you know the size of the mary lou manizer sample?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 10, 2012)

> Im getting box 23 too! Â do you know the size of the mary lou manizer sample?


 From previous commentary about getting it in the Sample Shop, I think it's the size of a round shadow pan! Deluxe enough for me.


----------



## joyworld (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys...first time posting here...

I had subscribed to Goop hoping for essie...

Now, looks like i am being sent a transformation box. oh...i am getting so mad..

had thought of giving birchbox one more chance before i stopped it was getting disappointed with the samples &amp; their size last couple of boxes. but this, i know they said limited no of people would get goop boxes, but still with goop email regarding shipping, i had my hopes high..

disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 10, 2012)

ok i am so confused!~

i opted in for goop.  and received this email

:Hi there,

Your October Birchbox has shipped. This month, weâ€™re joining forces with goop, our go-to source for lifestyle inspiration, to bring you an exciting collection of goodies. While youâ€™re waiting for your goop-curated samples, watch our sneak peek video to learn more about some of this monthâ€™s products

but my box page shows this:

October 2012 Hi there,
 

Since we were kids, October has meant one thing: costumes. (And candy, of course.) From princesses to Wonder Woman, we had quite the parade of getups. In honor of those days, weâ€™re dedicating this monthâ€™s Birchbox to beauty changes both big and small. Transformation doesnâ€™t have to mean dying your hair blue or tossing out your entire closet. Switch up your hairstyle, try a bolder lipstick

shade, or go completely sans makeup one day. Youâ€™ll be surprised at how minor tweaks can make a big difference.
so does it look like i am getting a transformation box instead of goop??  the email says one thing, box page another.  

ugh.


----------



## Marshie (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, I am getting two of the same boxes (Box 8). But it is seriously extremely weird. Both are Transformation boxes &amp; both of my emails were for Goop.



And both boxes weigh a little bit different 0.4720 &amp; 0.4950. On my main, I opt in for Goop &amp; on my second account I opt out. What is going on here?


----------



## Marshie (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *joyworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys...first time posting here...
> 
> ...


Whoa! I am not alone! Me too. I got 2 Goop emails for both of my accounts and both are showing Transformation.


----------



## Marshie (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok i am so confused!~
> 
> ...


 Same here. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I am getting two of the same boxes (Box 8). But it is seriously extremely weird. Both are Transformation boxes &amp; both of my emails were for Goop.
> 
> ...


 Earlier in the thread, it's been pointed out that the messages posted on the BB site are incorrect.  Anyone who is getting a Chantecaille product is definitely getting a Goop box.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok i am so confused!~
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I opted out of goop and mine is the same but opposite.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 10, 2012)

My page shows only 3 samples! That blows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sunscreen, tea and jouer lip enhance *le sigh*


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 10, 2012)

I;m confused cause I opted in for Goop box and the confirmation email I got telling me my box had shipped says stuff about Goop, not transformation.  When I log on to my BB account and look at my box, it's NOT A GOOP box!!  Soooo....I don't know what I'm getting cause it's not like they've never screwed up and put the wrong box in someone's account before and they end up getting a totally different box. 

WTF.  BB's getting on my nerves.  Very happy with my Ipsy/Myglam though.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok i am so confused!~
> 
> ...


 I think the headers are opposite on the website.  I didn't sign up for goop and mine says goop.  The items in my box are items from previous boxes so Im sure I'm getting a transformation box. The headers just look incorrect.  Check if your box is showing up in your account to tell you whats in it.. then youll be able to tell.


----------



## effigie (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope they're still adding products... otherwise my box has 3 items and a Luna Bar. Box 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a quote in your shipping e-mail that states "blah blah blah goop" or "blah blah blah transformation". That should give you a hint.


well, see I opted in and got that shipping email, however on my account,box page it talks about transformation...not Goop. So I don;t know what to think.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box 23 too!  do you know the size of the mary lou manizer sample?


It is the size of a single eyeshadow pan housed in a cute little booklet. Will post pics.


----------



## Bostonmama (Oct 10, 2012)

I have no idea if it is a Goop box (opted for one) or what number it is (new to figuring that out!) but here is what I am getting..really only wanted the Blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Spoiler!

DDF Wrinkle Resistant Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum

EVE Lom cleanser

EVE Lom muslin cloths

Luna Bar

Chantecaille Mascara

Amica Obliphica Nourishing Mask


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 1 too. How do you know we are getting a Blender? I tried to look back a couple pages but couldn't seen anything about our box.
> 
> *Actually i don't have a feed back button for the Blender.


That's strange you aren't showing the same box.  When I check in my box on the website it says box 1 in the address bar..hmm my box weight is .4380 if that helps


----------



## joyworld (Oct 10, 2012)

i seem to be getting box no 7 according to BB..


----------



## ngardner8503 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am getting box 23, this is whats in it, good box, overall!

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml 
Buy
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer 
Buy
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter 
Buy
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 
Buy
LiQWd The Perfect Wave 
Buy
LiQWd SiLK Professional Deep Conditioning Treatment 
Not a big perfume person and I HATE tea, LOL!  But everything else is GREAT!!!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Oct 10, 2012)

So I caved, I checked my box online and there is only 4 items listed. Hopefully they are still adding stuff. I am not sure what box I am getting, my items don't match up with anything on Zadi's list. My tracking hasn't updated yet. These are my items so far.

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt

theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter

Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THis is what is in my box. I really wanted a make up product this month or nail polish. I knew I should have opted out of goop. Also my shipping still hasn't updated.


 I am getting the same box. This is the first month where I'm just completely underwhelmed with my box. I mean, come on. That stupid Per-fekt lip gel thing doesn't count as any kind of sample. I'm so mad right now.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

Here you go you guys...pics as promised


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 10, 2012)

I am super excited for my boxes this month! 

My Transform box is I think #5.  Its the one I wanted!  It has the Eve Lom cleanser and cloth, the Almika hair mask, the DDF serum and the Chanticaille mascara, and a yummy Luna bar! 

My Goop box has the Mary Lou Manizer, the Ouidad heat and humidy gel, Lucy B perfumes, and the Vitvia skin vitamins. 

I'm really excited for both!  I had really wanted the Transform box that I'm getting, and had wanted to try the skin vitamin things ever since I saw the Sneek Peek video.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

Also, on an unrelated (but sorta is related) note....

I need to seriously clean out my stash of brand new, never used make up &amp; skincare items (from all the beauty subs/ trips to Sephora/ VIB perks/ rush to CVS for sales/ etc...). I am such a sucker for freebies/ goodies/ sale-ies...*sigh*

I use a handful of items daily. Mascara, brow pencil, sheer foundation (Make Up Forever---FOREVER!!!), and lippies...that's it.

I am on the fence about the whole BB/CC thing...I think they are too heavy for me, I love sheer/ light coverage that looks like you aren't wearing anything at all....well, it kinda defeats the purpose of a cover up doesn't it? LOL...but I feel icky when my skin has anything heavy sitting on it.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am super excited for my boxes this month!
> 
> ...


 Double box twins!! 



  I am getting #5 and #22 (I believe the second box you mentioned)!  I am excited for both of these also!  Yea for a good Birchbox month!  Now they just have to get to my house...  Lol.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine looks like Box 2 from Zadi's list... Also (unless they're still uploading) three things and a bar.
> 
> ...


It looks like I will be getting the same box.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 10, 2012)

I have no idea what box I'm getting since Zadi's list isn't updated yet, but I'm in the 3 products and a Luna Bar group. 

Jouer lip enhancer

Essie polish

Luna Bar

Supergoop

I know the Supergoop is a tiny foil packet, so I'm really hoping that there's at least one other item that isn't listed yet.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 10, 2012)

I got box #1 and love it. The only thing that would make it more perfect is mary lou manizer.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm pretty bummed it's looking like my "3 items plus a Luna Bar" won't include an Essie polish, since that item updated for other boxes. I would have been satisfied with 3 items + bar if one of the 3 items had been an Essie polish.


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting the three items and a luna bar too-I've never gotten a box with only three things.  But I was really hoping for the Essie polish and it looks like I'll be getting it, so it's all to the good!

On another note, and I know this has been addressed before but I am less than tech savvy-how do I know what box number I have?


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, on an unrelated (but sorta is related) note....
> 
> ...


 Hey Pash, if you live in NYC we are doing a make-up swap on Oct 25th.  You are welcome to join us!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128627/make-up-swap-meetup/30#post_1947077


----------



## TPeterson (Oct 10, 2012)

I signed up for the Goop box the second I got the email and I didn't get one. Not really happy with what I'm getting. Has anyone tried any of these? Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder LUNA Bar Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 10, 2012)

I was really excited about the Eyeko in the Transformation box.  Do you know if I could get an Eyeko if I already got one in a previous box in a different color?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm willing to trade these items if anyone wants to: 

DDF Brightening Cleanser 

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face
per-fekt beauty Lip Perfection Gel ('cause I'm SO sure someone wants this &gt;_&gt
Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting box 11 for Goop and 22 for the transformation. I already have the ddf cleanser(allergic) and tea I would trade the whole Goop box for the beauty blender I really wanted. I shouldn't have gotten the extra box.


 I'm getting box 11, too. Boooooo.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

According to my box page I'm only getting essie. lol, that's ...interesting, birchbox.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really excited about the Eyeko in the Transformation box.  Do you know if I could get an Eyeko if I already got one in a previous box in a different color?


 They said they got caught up at customs and will be replaced by a different item.


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THis is what is in my box. I really wanted a make up product this month or nail polish. I knew I should have opted out of goop. Also my shipping still hasn't updated.


 I'm getting this same box. Not very thrilled with the contents - really hating the lip stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmmm... I like the contents of my Non-goop way better than my Goop box! Not bad in either but a bit surprised the "special" box isn't more special than the normal box. Plus, if the samples' sizes were bigger in the Goop box, I think I be more into it. 


  



OROFLUIDO Elixir
 




Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Ships Free




DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
 




per-fekt beauty Lip Perfection Gel
Ships Free




Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum
 
  
  



 
 

 


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml
 




theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
 




Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
 




Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Ships Free




LiQWd The Perfect Wave
 




LiQWd SiLK Professional Deep Conditioning Treatment


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to my box page I'm only getting essie. lol, that's ...interesting, birchbox.


 Box twins! Someone said that people with box #1 will get a beautyblender. Is that true?


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 10, 2012)

I will be getting box number 26!

I did not opt in for Goop, I have a Goop header, and I am pretty sure it's a Goop box? LOL I didn't even want Goop...but I am happy with the products especially the Mary Lou as I have been trying to win it from their Twitter page for weeks!

I specifically said NO to Goop and they sent me one anyway! I just think it's funny...

Also, I don't think the boxes are all the way updated because my October box pic looks like this...


----------



## brio444 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the same box I have.  I am SO not impressed...



> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I caved, I checked my box online and there is only 4 items listed. Hopefully they are still adding stuff. I am not sure what box I am getting, my items don't match up with anything on Zadi's list. My tracking hasn't updated yet. These are my items so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Yay box #1! too bad all im getting is one item... Tell me more birchbox! tell me more! I have two subs and im getting the same box for both. Fingers crossed that the colors will be different!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always have to figure out the value of my box, because I'm obsessive and cheap that way (If its ever under 10, I'm out is basically what It boils down to. I knew my box would be over from the DDF but I figured it out anyway....The "per-fekt" flower/lipgloss sample thingie is worth
> 
> ...


 Please email them with that info! I'd love to see them try to explain how that is a deluxe sample!

 


> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok i am so confused!~
> 
> ...


 Mine says the SAME thing. But the essie is listed. Which is nice! Right now it's the only thing listed..


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins! Someone said that people with box #1 will get a beautyblender. Is that true?


 I have no idea, lol. But if it is box 1 then I'm happy with a lip gloss and nail polish. A little confused as I got a goop email but a transformation header on my box page, but whatever, I just wnat to see some movement on my shipping now, and maybe an update of what all I'm getting.


----------



## BagLady (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't believe I'm doing this...but my first box..dissapointing. This is the first BB I'm receiving that I don't have an interest in any of the items..
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins! Someone said that people with box #1 will get a beautyblender. Is that true?


 I'm a box #1er too!!! Woohoo, nail polish (um, apparently that's all we're getting! lol)


----------



## BagLady (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like Im getting Box 36 w/only 4 items. :-( I was really hoping for the beauty blender. :-(


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please email them with that info! I'd love to see them try to explain how that is a deluxe sample!
> 
> Mine says the SAME thing. But the essie is listed. Which is nice! Right now it's the only thing listed..


 Box twins again!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

Also, anyone else find the embryolisse name really creepy? It has embryo in the title. That skeeves me out!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins again!


 Yay!!!! I'm totally shocked it's still working!!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am super excited for my boxes this month!
> 
> ...


 
These would have been my two dream boxes. Soooo jelly right now. Congrats!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a box #1er too!!! Woohoo, nail polish (um, apparently that's all we're getting! lol)


 
Lol! a page back someone said we are getting a beauty blender with this... not to sure about that since i got one in july, but I need a new one since my puppy took mine!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Oct 10, 2012)

I just signed up for MyGlam/Ipsy... I'm keeping Birchbox for now but I'm a bit discouraged from this month's box picks.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 10, 2012)

So excited cause im getting box 23!!

 

 


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml
 




theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
 




Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
 




Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Ships Free




LiQWd The Perfect Wave
 




LiQWd SiLK Professional Deep Conditioning Treatment

I love that i got the mary lou-manizer and the lip butter cause i love lip products! Not a big fan of tea but overall im happy!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I have box 1!  The page hasn't finished updating but thanks to previous posts I can fill in what else I'm missing like the tea and Luna bar lol.  I don't mind cause I'm getting my Beauty Blender!!!


 Are you sure...?


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 10, 2012)

...I really hope they aren't done with the uploading, because if so, I will be UPSET. I'm thinking they're not, though, since neither of my boxes have box pictures?

Let's see, first, I'm pretty sure the one I opted in for goop is getting a transform box, and the account I did nothing on is getting a goop box, though the shipping notice said transform. The box preview says goop. Great.

THEN, both boxes only have four items. On top of that, in the transform box, one of them is a Luna Bar. Really?

Wow. I've never been this angry at Birchbox. I'm usually one of their biggest supporters. But seriously? If I get three non-makeup items and a Luna bar, I WILL be complaining and potentially canceling my second account.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 10, 2012)

I opted for goop and getting transformation. Box 2. I got nail polish last month and now again. This will be my last BB.


----------



## aerofish (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi! I've been lurking since I starting getting Birchbox in April. I have a question -

So I got a Beauty Blender in my box, but I'm not a foundation fan so would like to trade it (I would kill for that Essie, though there's lots of skin care items this month I'd love as well, like the DDF Brightening Cleaner).

Anyways, how does the trading work? Is there another board for this, are there rules? Thanks in advance!


----------



## amandah (Oct 10, 2012)

> So excited cause im getting box 23!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Me too. I'm happy about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yugigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My page also only shows 3 samples + a food bar.


 Same here...aren't we guaranteed at least 4 samples?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted for goop and getting transformation. Box 2. I got nail polish last month and now again. This will be my last BB.


 I'm getting box #1 and based off of it v IPSY I'm only sticking with one. Probably going to be ipsy...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, anyone else find the embryolisse name really creepy? It has embryo in the title. That skeeves me out!


 Hi. I love you!

hahaha too funny/creepy.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 10, 2012)

So my email said I was getting the transformation box.. and now im getting the goop box according to my box online. Confused....


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my email said I was getting the transformation box.. and now im getting the goop box according to my box online. Confused....


 They all seem to be backwards.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 10, 2012)

Do we not have our usual Birchbox Spoiler thread with box pics? Both my accounts only show 4 items, a lot different than the 5-7 we got last month.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

I just emailed this to Birchbox. Not really because I'm trying to get them to give me anything or right a wrong, but I felt the need to give them feedback. 

Edit: I'm annoyed with myself for the errors in this email. Damn insomnia.

Quote: Upon discovering the contents of my Birchbox this month, I have to say that I am completely let down for the first time since subscribing. Of the many products I would LOVE to sample (BeautyBlender, Harvey Prince Perfume, theBalm cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer, Mox Botanicals Lip Butter, Lucy B Cosmetics Roll On Perfume Oil Duo, Sprout Lip Balm Flights...this list could go on for a while, but I'll spare you), I didn't get a single one. I, among others, have seen the laughable small "deluxe sample" of per-fekt beauty Lip Perfection Gel, and are appalled that this is what constitutes a "deluxe sample."    Perhaps it's also the four hours of sleep talking, or the sadness that is lingering from yesterday being the three year anniversary of my Grandmother's passing, but I am overwhelmingly, for lack of a better word, bummed.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I've been lurking since I starting getting Birchbox in April. I have a question -
> 
> ...


 PM me!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here...aren't we guaranteed at least 4 samples?


 I need to start printing this stuff out: I am POSITIVE that I have seen a response from Birchbox, either on Facebook or through an email someone posted, where Birchbox confirmed that the Lifestyle extra/food item is SEPARATE from your minimum of 4 deluxe samples.

Either the boxes haven't completed updating or Birchbox is seriously going down hill quick. The pill..er..I mean Perfekt lip sample already has me seeing red..so if people truly are only receiving 4 samples including the food bar, I will be sent over the edge...

Birchbox was sooooo good from January (when I first signed up) to maybe May or June.. then it has just grown worse every month after.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Pash, if you live in NYC we are doing a make-up swap on Oct 25th.  You are welcome to join us!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128627/make-up-swap-meetup/30#post_1947077


Musegirl...thanks so much for the link &amp; invite. Unfortunately, the timing and date does not work for me. Me = mom of two boys + one overgrown man child....i do not want to come home with all the goodies to a house that's been through a tornado! May be next time.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting box 11, too. Boooooo.


same thing with me.  I got an email saying I was getting Goop (well it had the Goop stuff in the email whereas other people's had transformation) and I appear to be getting the same box.  I bet it's some kinda screw up...since they all revolve around the same box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted for goop and getting transformation. Box 2. I got nail polish last month and now again. This will be my last BB.


 well congrats because box 2 is a goop box lmao. (the headings on birchbox are mislabeled, which has been shown by people who already got goop boxes, plus birchbox said essie would be in the goop boxes)


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #1 and based off of it v IPSY I'm only sticking with one. Probably going to be ipsy...


Well I have BB and sample society.  BB is out and after this month....I am giving SS one more month and If they don't redeem themselves, I will cut them off too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

well it looks like i'm getting box #1, but i don't know what's in it besides essie, go figure!


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well congrats because box 2 is a goop box lmao. (the headings on birchbox are mislabeled, which has been shown by people who already got goop boxes, plus birchbox said essie would be in the goop boxes)


With just 3 items and a luna bar????


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> With just 3 items and a luna bar????


 i don't know if they just haven't uploaded all of the items for that box or not (for example, i'm getting box #1 and it only shows one product right now) BUT i've also heard some people say they only got 3 items and a luna bar in their box i guess it could go either way. which doesn't seem fair though because the luna bar (i believe) is life style extra and i always thought we were supposed to get 4-5 items + a lifestyle extra.


----------



## anlyber (Oct 10, 2012)

I just wrote Birchbox of my utter disappointment with this month's box.  I am getting a CANDLE and stupid Luna bar.  I signed up for the "beauty and grooming products" they say they send out.  I understand getting a lifestyle item but it should NOT be 50% of my box.  I am also trying out Glossybox and have to say even though the BB cream they sent out was too dark (which I plan to mix with another product to lighten up), I would rather pay more to get stuff I will use.  Now doubting if I should gift my sis with Birchbox for Christmas.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Oct 10, 2012)

Am I the only One whose box contents don't show up? My box page till shows september . I got two emails for the same account saying my box had shipped, but no tracking number at all in both emails and no info on the account page.


----------



## loliki (Oct 10, 2012)

The hell? How is this a beauty box? I think I'm going to cancel.

My box:


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

I logged into my account just to see if I was getting the Mary Lou-manizer on my second (Transformation) sub using feedback method (I don't want to spoil the WHOLE surprise ;-) )... and I am!!.. so that alone makes me feel better about my other box. Not a complete let down this month!

I'll let you guys know what Birchbox says when the respond to my email about the perfekt pill!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today and i'm on the fence about itI received the 3 Mightly Leaf tea packet, Caudalie, Orofluido, Perfekt lip gel in "Melrose" and the DDF Brightening Cleaner.
> 
> ...


I am getting this box for one of my subs &amp; the only thing I am excited about is the tea!  I am highly addicted : )  I have the DDF already - received 2 in fact.  I too would have loved the beautyblender!!  And YES, these sure were old birchbox choices in my opinion!


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't know if they just haven't uploaded all of the items for that box or not (for example, i'm getting box #1 and it only shows one product right now) BUT i've also heard some people say they only got 3 items and a luna bar in their box i guess it could go either way. which doesn't seem fair though because the luna bar (i believe) is life style extra and i always thought we were supposed to get 4-5 items + a lifestyle extra.


Thats what I was thinking also.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BettieCrocker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only One whose box contents don't show up? My box page till shows september .
> 
> I got two emails for the same account saying my box had shipped, but no tracking number at all in both emails and no info on the account page.


Mine still shows September. No updates. And no emails. Just a little truck with no tracking number.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm usually the last to complain about BB, I always try and be super optimistic. I loved it so much when I started but it's so frustrating seeing people get all these good items (mascara, beauty blender, Mary Lou, etc) while I keep getting crap BB's. I haven't had a good BB since July. Which means only 2/5 BB's I've liked. I was so excited about the goop box but now I wish I had gone with transformation. It really does look like a bunch of recycled products. I think I'm most excited about the luna bar lol. Sad. Next month is going to be a make it or break it for me, and I never thought I would say that! They really need to step it up. I wonder if they are ever going to bring back full sized items?


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine still shows September. No updates. And no emails. Just a little truck with no tracking number.


 
Same thing on one of my accounts.  Very annoying!


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting box number 26!
> 
> ...


 The Headers are wrong on the bbox page and zadi's page. The ones listed as Transformation are actually goop and vice versa. The Manizer product was specifically listed by birchbox as a transformation box product. I'm sure that it will all get updated soon. I opted for a goop box and it looks like I am getting a transformation box, but I am getting the DDF pore minimizer and chantecaille gloss which are both goop picks.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm usually the last to complain about BB, I always try and be super optimistic. I loved it so much when I started but it's so frustrating seeing people get all these good items (mascara, beauty blender, Mary Lou, etc) while I keep getting crap BB's. I haven't had a good BB since July. Which means only 2/5 BB's I've liked. I was so excited about the goop box but now I wish I had gone with transformation. It really does look like a bunch of recycled products. I think I'm most excited about the luna bar lol. Sad. Next month is going to be a make it or break it for me, and I never thought I would say that! They really need to step it up. I wonder if they are ever going to bring back full sized items?


 Me too. I've had off months but haven't complained, really, since there was always at least something interesting in the box. This month I'm also most excited about the Luna Bar, and that's just because I like Luna Bars.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to start printing this stuff out: I am POSITIVE that I have seen a response from Birchbox, either on Facebook or through an email someone posted, where Birchbox confirmed that the Lifestyle extra/food item is SEPARATE from your minimum of 4 deluxe samples.
> 
> ...


Ok... I mentioned this before how Birchbox's website used to say right on the front page "4-5 Hand-picked deluxe beauty samples, delivered to your door for $10/month."

now it just says this: "Hand-picked beauty and lifestyle samples, delivered to your door for $10/month."

I seriously think they got rid of 4-5 and deluxe so that they could do to us EXACTLY what they have done this month: provide (allegedly) 4 samples total, including the lifestyle/food item, AND give us that sorry excuse for a deluxe sample (perfekt lip gel) and not be wrong since they don't proclaim to offer "deluxe" sizes anymore.

Does anyone remember the website saying that, or am I crazy? Wow, more and more let down by Birchbox every month.


----------



## Wynter (Oct 10, 2012)

My goop box is posted online.  Still no details on my tracking number.  I'm just meh about this box...happy for the item on the far right, but otherwise, it's disappointing to me.  Well, I think it's a goop box.  I just noticed my BB page says transformation and talks about costumes.  My shipping email said goop.  I opted in.  Who knows? lol

Products in Your October Box




Jouer Lip Enhancer
Ships Free



LUNA Bar
Ships Free



Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
Ships Free



essieÂ® goop picks Nail Polish Collection


----------



## shanny21 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, two days early (yay!)
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok... I mentioned this before how Birchbox's website used to say right on the front page "4-5 Hand-picked deluxe beauty samples, delivered to your door for $10/month."
> ...


 i definitely remember the website saying that in the past. but i don't see it anywhere in the FAQs now.


----------



## CRB882 (Oct 10, 2012)

Put me down in the "my e-mail said transformations but the website says Goop" category. I elected not to opt in or out.

I don't know what box number it is, but apparently I'm getting

Ouidad Climate ControlÂ® Heat &amp; Humidity Gel
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
Lucy B Cosmetics Roll On Perfume Oil Duo
Vitivia Vitamin capsules

I'm really pretty disappointed in this, and I'm not really interested in any of the items. I really don't understand the Ouidad Climate Control Heat &amp; Humidity Gel because I do not have curly hair. I don't understand why they'd send that to someone whose profile clearly says they don't have curly hair. Has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok... I mentioned this before how Birchbox's website used to say right on the front page "4-5 Hand-picked deluxe beauty samples, delivered to your door for $10/month."
> ...


 That is exactly what it used to say. I don't know what is going on over at BB, but they need to fix it fast!! They have a lot of unhappy customers..... not good. And, I'm glad I didn't opt in for A Goop box. They stink!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting the Perfekt Pill too....if BB is moving away from decent sized samples, I'm moving away from BB.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ugh I am getting the DDF Brightening Cleanser which I do not want. I got it before and it wrecked HAVOC on my skin. Blah. 

On the other hand, I am getting the Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum and the Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face but most importantly, I am getting the per-fekt beauty Lip Perfection Gel which (if they are giving out the full size), is worth $24.00 alone!


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh I am getting the DDF Brightening Cleanser which I do not want. I got it before and it wrecked HAVOC on my skin. Blah.


yes, that stuff stings!


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes, that stuff stings!


may be it's supposed to BURN your wrinkles away? LOL


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

> Put me down in the "my e-mail said transformations but the website says Goop" category. I elected not to opt in or out. I don't know what box number it is, but apparently I'm getting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm really pretty disappointed in this, and I'm not really interested in any of the items. I really don't understand the Ouidad Climate Control Heat &amp; Humidity Gel because I do not have curly hair. I don't understand why they'd send that to someone whose profile clearly says they don't have curly hair. Has this happened to anyone else before? in August I got shampoo and conditioner for color treated hair. my hair is colored lol but it was not listed as colored.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok... I mentioned this before how Birchbox's website used to say right on the front page "4-5 Hand-picked deluxe beauty samples, delivered to your door for $10/month."
> ...


When i signed up it did say 4-5 deluxe samples, which is why i signed up! Im happy so far with my boxes but i they should stick to what they originally promised their customers


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

Man, people on the facebook page are pissed about this month.  I should've marked my box as "Return to sender" and sent it back.  I'm debating whether or not I should cancel since I get a crappy box every four months (February, June, October).  Thank God I re-joined MyGlam, Ipsy, whatever lol

We have been dooped (duped) by Goop. 

Dear Gwyneth,

Your selections for "beauty products" suck.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes, that stuff stings!


 Apparently it has glycolic acid, which is a pretty harsh chemical. So, awesome. It smells like butt and is going to burn my face off.


----------



## Wynter (Oct 10, 2012)

This may be my last month with BB.  I never thought I'd be more excited about my MyGlam (err, ipsy) bags over my BB.  :/


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *loliki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The hell? How is this a beauty box? I think I'm going to cancel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anodyne (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine still shows September. No updates. And no emails. Just a little truck with no tracking number.


 Me too! I'm going to start panicking if nothing is there by 4pm EDT.    Grrrrrrr


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh I am getting the DDF Brightening Cleanser which I do not want. I got it before and it wrecked HAVOC on my skin. Blah.
> 
> On the other hand, I am getting the Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum and the Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face but most importantly, I am getting the per-fekt beauty Lip Perfection Gel which (if they are giving out the full size), is worth $24.00 alone!


 Sorry to tell u this, but the Perfekt lip gel is a huge cardboard flower with a tiny plastic capsule in the middle with the gel inside :/


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the box I'm getting, not sure what number it is.




Not 100% excited, but I don't hate it...glad I get my first MyGlam box/bag this month which looks to be a great box/bag.


----------



## Alycia (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anybody else's box page just show Essie nail polish?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the box I'm getting, not sure what number it is.
> 
> ...


 that's box 4. i got that crappy box too. i need to figure out who to give the damn food too. my only option is the dog, lol but i'm living in a new city with no friends. there has to be someone. i bought one at cvs a few months ago and it's gross.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anybody else's box page just show Essie nail polish?


 Yup, there are a lot of us. They haven't finished uploading products to the store, presumably. If the product isn't in the store yet, it can't show in your box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anybody else's box page just show Essie nail polish?


yes, i think that is box 1. There is supposed to be a lipgloss by NakedPrincess, but the product page has yet to update.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just emailed this to Birchbox. Not really because I'm trying to get them to give me anything or right a wrong, but I felt the need to give them feedback.
> 
> Edit: I'm annoyed with myself for the errors in this email. Damn insomnia.


 I'm sorry about your grandma :-(



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well it looks like i'm getting box #1, but i don't know what's in it besides essie, go figure!


 Box quadruplets!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the Perfekt Pill too....if BB is moving away from decent sized samples, I'm moving away from BB.


 1. perfekt pill-love it!

2. YES. 



> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anybody else's box page just show Essie nail polish?


 Yes!!! Welcome to box # 1!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

Email just sent to Birch box about Perfekt-gate:

Hi Birchbox,

I really hate to have to write to you about a disappointment, but that is the purpose of this email. I received my October goop box yesterday, with VERY high hopes since you touted the brand so much, but I was seriously let down. To be fair, I do love the size and my first impression of the DDF cleanser, and I am EXTREMELY excited about trying the Orofluido, but my disappointment is laying with the Per-fekt beauty lip perfection gel. As you have SURELY heard from other upset subscribers, the sample is the size of a pill. In fact, I have attached a picture of my sample to this email, reflecting that it truly is the size of a pill in it's foil package. The fact you would offer this as one of your deluxe samples is insulting. You always prided yourself on your deluxe samples, but month after month, the samples are getting smaller and smaller, yet my $10.00 is the same. Do you see the issue here?

 I also see you have removed from your website your proclamation of offering "deluxe sized samples." Is this what your subscribers have to look forward to? This is not ok with us. By us, I am referring to being a member of a beauty forum that you have probably heard of (Makeuptalk.com) as they are a huge purveyor of Birchbox, gaining more and more members for Birchbox alone every month. The members of that forum who have received the Per-fekt sample (and even those who haven't) are pretty upset and angry, so we are turning to you for answers. I will be sharing with them this email and your response. I really hope this has opened your eyes a bit and you will reconsider sending such a laughable sample to your loyal customers in the coming months. We expect more from Birchbox in the ever-expanding beauty box sample market.

With all of that said, the rest of my box was great, I loved it; but that does not mean one of the other samples can be such a universal let down. Would you cloth a child with one shoe too small just because everything else fit perfectly?

 I truly look forward to your response so we can all see a little clearer why Birchbox thought this was a fair sample to offer and how you plan to remedy it in the coming boxes. We can't wrap our heads around it.


Very truly yours,

Katie Basara

Image:


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anybody else's box page just show Essie nail polish?


 Yes!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Email just sent to Birch box about Perfekt-gate:
> 
> ...


 you tell em girl!


----------



## Squidling (Oct 10, 2012)

They haven't uploaded everything yet, no worries. Give it time! I have box 1 and I only see the nail polish, but as of an hour ago there was nothing there, so, yeah. Relax

:-D It's coming!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

And on another account I am only getting 4 items!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Including a Luna bar


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

LOL at "perfekt-gate". It seems like there will always be a -gate with BB. befinegate, september box shippinggate and now perfektgate. i wonder what's the gate gonna be for november...


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

Surprise surprise, I did NOT get a goop box on the 2 accounts that I OPTED IN for it. And I DID get a goop box on the account I did not reply on... wow!! Way to go BB..


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's box 4. i got that crappy box too. i need to figure out who to give the damn food too. my only option is the dog, lol but i'm living in a new city with no friends. there has to be someone. i bought one at cvs a few months ago and it's gross.


 Yeah, I got box 4 too. Bleh... but if the body wash and face cleanser are decent sizes and smell nice, I'll forgive them a little.

But man, Luna Bars. I hate those.

(Though to be fair, I loved my uber larabar from a few boxes back, and have since filled my house with them)


----------



## antonella (Oct 10, 2012)

is this for the transform box or goop


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

Im getting the theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer!


----------



## Kitty87 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am getting box # 23 , I opted out of goop. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box23 I can really use the highlighter and the lip balm


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am canceling my main account. I notice that one has the worst boxes over the last 3 months.


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the box I'm getting, not sure what number it is.
> 
> ...


 Box twins!  



  I was a bit underwhelmed when I saw this, but good to know that the Ouidad Climate Control is in it, too. The three foil packets (2 supergoop and 1 facial cleanser) was a let down.  I was much more excited to see that I received my email invitation for a 2nd Goop BB and I signed up immediately.  So I have another BB coming!  Fingers crossed it's an exciting one!  Should I leave it as a surprise?  Hmmm...maybe not!


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

Ladies, I am starting a trade thread, lots of stuff (full and deluxe size) up there. Let me know what you guys have and let's get swappin'!


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 10, 2012)

I have been a BB subscriber for 6 months and after going through my past boxes I have only gotten 3 (and I am being very generous with that number)...THREE make-up items, one of those being the HORRIBLE Stila foundation card thingy which I couldn't even use!!!

What a major disappointment. Don't get me wrong, I love skincare and hair products as much as the next girl, but I really was expecting to try new makeup brands/products. And so far that hasn't happened. Bahumbug!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry about your grandma :-(


 Aww. Thank you.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow I just looked at Birchbox's facebook and people are really disappointed. Its probably not a good day for those people working at Birchbox.


----------



## amidea (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Surprise surprise, I did NOT get a goop box on the 2 accounts that I OPTED IN for it. And I DID get a goop box on the account I did not reply on... wow!! Way to go BB..


 is that based on the headings on your box page? there has been pretty extensive discussion here about how those are backwards so if so, birchbox probably actually got it right.


----------



## JessP (Oct 10, 2012)

I opted in for Goop and am getting Box 8 - not too bad. Would have loved to try the EL Cleanser and cloth, though. Maybe they'll offer it as a Plus Two?


Spoiler: Box 8: Spoiler!



Products in Your October Box DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum OROFLUIDO Elixir LUNA Bar Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face


----------



## bluemustang (Oct 10, 2012)

I am getting a beauty blender! Woo hoo, finally! I am dying to try the Balm's Mary Lou Manizer.. I hope people trade it! I would trade good stuff to have it lol


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh I am getting the DDF Brightening Cleanser which I do not want. I got it before and it wrecked HAVOC on my skin. Blah.
> 
> On the other hand, I am getting the Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum and the Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face but most importantly, I am getting the per-fekt beauty Lip Perfection Gel which (if they are giving out the full size), is worth $24.00 alone!


 From what has been posted, the Per-fekt lip gel is not full size but a capsule sample. Maybe you'll get lucky and it won't be the teeny tiny one.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is that based on the headings on your box page? there has been pretty extensive discussion here about how those are backwards so if so, birchbox probably actually got it right.


 someone brought it up on their facebook page and bb told me to facebook message them about it. i don't want to because i don't want a canned response from them.  they have been cutting and pasting responses to people that hate their boxes this month.

remember bb, if you take shortcuts you will get cut short.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 10, 2012)

This is my box too. Its beyond disappointing



> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope they're still adding products... otherwise my box has 3 items and a Luna Bar. Box 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo. O well, hopefully the other 2 face samples are decent sizes... :/


The Caudalie is tiny... maybe the size of the small Jouer LMT they sent out, but it seems to be filled with a tad more air than product (at least in my case).. plus it made my skin oily after sitting around the house for 3 hours, when normally it takes 6+ hours of doing SOMETHING to make that happen.

I don't know the size of the Miracle Transformer, but I hope it is reasonable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

where is the pictures of the boxes or whats in them?


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't opt in because I never saw the email until it was too late, but I'm actually glad. I like everything in my box!

I'm getting the box with the Harvey Prince Lavender Pumpkin perfume, Mary-Lou manizer from the balm, Mox lip butter, Mighty Leaf Tea, LiQWD perfect wave and Silk conditioning treatment.
I really wanted to try that perfume, I've been eying that luminizer, I love chapstick/lip balms, drink tons of tea and have long hair so this box really is stuff I'll use and be happy to try out.
yay!


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

I was just on the facebook page, and it sounds like the essie polish is a full size- if that's true I wont be nearly as upset about getting 3 items plus a luna bar! 

Can anyone give any feedback for ipsy/myglam?  I like my BB, but could really use some more actual makeup samples...


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

I was just on the facebook page, and it sounds like the essie polish is a full size- if that's true I wont be nearly as upset about getting 3 items plus a luna bar! 

Can anyone give any feedback for ipsy/myglam?  I like my BB, but could really use some more actual makeup samples...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh I am getting the DDF Brightening Cleanser which I do not want. I got it before and it wrecked HAVOC on my skin. Blah.
> 
> On the other hand, I am getting the Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum and the Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face but most importantly, I am getting the per-fekt beauty Lip Perfection Gel which (if they are giving out the full size), is worth $24.00 alone!


Unfortunately, the pics people who have received same lip product have shown is showing it to be a sample on a card that's maybe the size of my pointer finger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sucks cause I'm getting same box.  Excited for the other stuff though.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my box too. Its beyond disappo
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Caudalie is tiny... maybe the size of the small Jouer LMT they sent out, but it seems to be filled with a tad more air than product (at least in my case).. plus it made my skin oily after sitting around the house for 3 hours, when normally it takes 6+ hours of doing SOMETHING to make that happen.
> ...


 On the one hand, trying a Caudalie product will be nice. On the other, I'm 25, have no dark spots, and I've got seriously oily skin/hormonal acne. What are they trying to achieve by sending me this? It's like they're asking for bad reviews.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Musegirl...thanks so much for the link &amp; invite. Unfortunately, the timing and date does not work for me. Me = mom of two boys + one overgrown man child....i do not want to come home with all the goodies to a house that's been through a tornado! May be next time.


 Hey - just wanted to say hi from another mom of two boys and one man child in Brooklyn!


----------



## Amber Ferguson (Oct 10, 2012)

So even though I opted out of goop it looks like I'm getting a goop box, anyone else seeing that.  Mine I guess is box 30.  My splurge item was haircare, how does any of this have to do with haircare?! 

Shipping information available in your Account Settings.
Jouer Lip Enhancer 
Buy
 
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer 
Buy
 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Buy
 
Vitivia Vitamin capsules 
Buy
 
LUNA Protein Chocolate Peanut Butter 
Buy


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 10, 2012)

my other box still doesn't show what I'm getting and has no shipping info!


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

I was just on the facebook page, and it sounds like the essie polish is a full size- if that's true I wont be nearly as upset about getting 3 items plus a luna bar! 

Can anyone give any feedback for ipsy/myglam?  I like my BB, but could really use some more actual makeup samples...


----------



## Crossroads (Oct 10, 2012)

> I'm getting box 11, too. Boooooo.


 Yup major boo. I wonder if I should let them know the DDF burned my face. I was tomatoe red and "sunburnt"


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my other box still doesn't show what I'm getting and has no shipping info!


 Mine hasn't updated either! Although, after seeing so many disappointing boxes on here, I'm not even that excited to get mine anymore!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 10, 2012)

I am getting box 16, &amp; am so excited! (Even about the sunscreen as it is so important to wear spf year round!)

BUT I haven't gotten any shipping notices yet.  I usually get it on the 10th and I live in Baltimore so it gets here pretty quickly.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 10, 2012)

ipsy/my glam has been way better than birchbox. their october box looks great!



> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just on the facebook page, and it sounds like the essie polish is a full size- if that's true I wont be nearly as upset about getting 3 items plus a luna bar!
> 
> Can anyone give any feedback for ipsy/myglam?  I like my BB, but could really use some more actual makeup samples...


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting a beauty blender! Woo hoo, finally!
> 
> I am dying to try the Balm's Mary Lou Manizer.. I hope people trade it! I wold trade good stuff to have it lol


Would you like to trade for mine? I have two, both are new and unused and un-swatched.


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg-sorry for the multiple posts!  Computer troubles today.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Ferguson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So even though I opted out of goop it looks like I'm getting a goop box, anyone else seeing that.  Mine I guess is box 30.  My splurge item was haircare, how does any of this have to do with haircare?!
> 
> ...


 they tend to give people everything but their splurge in their box, according to some theories that people on here have discussed. i put perfume as my splurge and my boxes have been perfume free for the most part. i wish they had an option for nutrition bars so they would stop sending me those


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2012)

Checked my Birchbox this AM.  I did not opt into or out of Goop but I am getting Goop and it is lame.

I'm getting:

jouer lip stuff Goop sunscreen a candle and a luna bar
only 4 items and only one is even beauty related?  I think it is time to break up with Birchbox.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't opt in because I never saw the email until it was too late, but I'm actually glad. I like everything in my box!
> 
> ...


Hello from your box twin!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

> I was just on the facebook page, and it sounds like the essie polish is a full size- if that's true I wont be nearly as upset about getting 3 items plus a luna bar!Â  Can anyone give any feedback for ipsy/myglam?Â  I like my BB, but could really use some more actual makeup samples...


 Try the ipsy /myglam forums


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey - just wanted to say hi from another mom of two boys and one man child in Brooklyn!


Hi, will check out your trade thread.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

The worst part of this debacle for me is that it seems like we're not even getting very many products. I mean, I still wouldn't be happy if I got six-seven lame products, but at least that's 70 points worth of things to review.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just on the facebook page, and it sounds like the essie polish is a full size- if that's true I wont be nearly as upset about getting 3 items plus a luna bar!
> 
> Can anyone give any feedback for ipsy/myglam?  I like my BB, but could really use some more actual makeup samples...


Ive been with myglam since the beginning, and they started out great but soon they were doing foil packets for a couple of months but since summer they have improved big time I love it and its so much better than birchbox cause you will actually get makeup items ! If only they had a point system like birchbox, then Myglam would be PERFECT!

Here's a pic of what this month will have!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 10, 2012)

So it looks like I'm getting box 16, which on Zadi's list is one of the boxes that just redirects to the shop. Interesting. I wonder if they plan on changing it at some point, there is still no box picture. It's supposed to be a Goop box. Here's what it has in it:

Jouer Lip Enhancer

Malin and Goetz grapefruit cleanser Malin and Goetz body wash SuperGoop City serum Essie polish
Is anyone else getting this box? I'm a little confused by it. I've had a tracking number since last week but it's not updated and I haven't gotten a shipping email. It's like some kind of weird mystery box or something...


----------



## gemstone (Oct 10, 2012)

Also, I would not take the facebook complaints to heart, people are way more likely to complain when they are unsatisfied than say anything at all when something is good.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think I'm getting box 3 which is... a Goop box?? what?

Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
LUNA Bar
Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask
Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)

+one more thing probably when it shows up =_=
Eh, this is okay I don't actually most of it but I was hoping to get more makeup. I'm withholding opinion until I can see if there's a last item.

Did anyone else end up with a Welcome Box? I know a few people said their friends did. I'm pretty sure I heard they got the Boscia blotting sheets too, but it's showing up in my box as boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel. I much rather would've gotten the latter... I'll give them 24 hours to fix it if it's an error, but otherwise I want that sample or some points out of it.


----------



## Wynter (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ive been with myglam since the beginning, and they started out great but soon they were doing foil packets for a couple of months but since summer they have improved big time I love it and its so much better than birchbox cause you will actually get makeup items ! If only they had a point system like birchbox, then Myglam would be PERFECT!
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I would not take the facebook complaints to heart, people are way more likely to complain when they are unsatisfied than say anything at all when something is good.


On the other hand, they've replied to most of their FB comments and they still haven't gotten back to me with my Friday comment, which is really disappointing.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

> Email just sent to Birch box about Perfekt-gate: Hi Birchbox, I really hate to have to write to you about a disappointment, but that is the purpose of this email. I received my October goop box yesterday, with VERY high hopes since you touted the brand so much, but I was seriously let down. To be fair, I do love the size and my first impression of the DDF cleanser, and I am EXTREMELY excited about trying the Orofluido, but my disappointment is laying with the Per-fekt beauty lip perfection gel. As you have SURELY heard from other upset subscribers, the sample is the size of a pill. In fact, I have attached a picture of my sample to this email, reflecting that it truly is the size of a pill in it's foil package. The fact you would offer this as one of your deluxe samples is insulting. You always prided yourself on your deluxe samples, but month after month, the samples are getting smaller and smaller, yet my $10.00 is the same. Do you see the issue here? Â I also see you have removed from your website your proclamation of offering "deluxe sized samples." Is this what your subscribers have to look forward to? This is not ok with us. By us, I am referring to being a member of a beauty forum that you have probably heard of (Makeuptalk.com) as they are a huge purveyor of Birchbox, gaining more and more members for Birchbox alone every month. The members of that forum who have received the Per-fekt sample (and even those who haven't) are pretty upset and angry, so we are turning to you for answers. I will be sharing with them this email and your response. I really hope this has opened your eyes a bit and you will reconsider sending such a laughable sample to your loyal customers in the coming months. We expect more from Birchbox in the ever-expanding beauty box sample market. With all of that said, the rest of my box was great, I loved it; but that does not mean one of the other samples can be such a universal let down. Would you cloth a child with one shoe too small just because everything else fit perfectly? Â I truly look forward to your response so we can all see a little clearer why Birchbox thought this was a fair sample to offer and how you plan to remedy it in the coming boxes. We can't wrap our heads around it. Very truly yours, Katie Basara Image:


 I'm glad you wrote this I can't wait to hear what they say!! I didn't get the not so perfect flower card but I am irritated for those who did. I better not get any foil packets because I don't even have a larger item. I signed up for BB after seeing someones teen vogue box with sugar rose lip treatment and Essie. Boxes these days suck compared to those.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

Box 1 updated with the Essie and Luna bar now--chocolate raspberry flavor...whatevs...still taste like cardboard to me. Although surprisingly my sons love them! I think they have no tastebuds.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, hey, my box page just added a product. I'm getting a Luna Bar. So two food items. Really, Birchbox?


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if you write on the box return to sender if that means we can get our money back?  because I would rather have my $10 than what I am getting.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting a box with the Perfekt pill. I don't even know what to say about the Perfekt. It's just a complete joke. The other items in my box (orofluido, DDF, caudalie serum, tea) are being rehomed with various members of my family and I'm not complaining about that. It is my box, but I'm happy to share with my family/friends if they're more interested in a product than I am. 

I find it insulting that they would think people would be happy to receive a tiny little sample like the Perfekt. That amount of product would probably just barely cover my lips once. How am I supposed to decide if I like it or not with just one use? I'm sure not going to buy the full sized product for $24 blindly. *I would have absolutely no problem if the Perfekt pill had been given to me for free or as an extra* because, hey, it was free after all. But to think that I'm supposed to accept that little thing as being worth $2 (or $2.50, if you don't count the tea) of what I paid for my box is just ridiculous.

I looooove how Birchbox switched their whole "4-5 deluxe beauty samples, delivered to your door for $10/month" - which is why I and probably many of you ladies signed up - to just "Hand-picked beauty and lifestyle samples, delivered to your door for $10/month." However, when you go to your box page, you see this:





Guess they missed a spot.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 1 updated with the Essie and Luna bar now--chocolate raspberry flavor...whatevs...still taste like cardboard to me. Although surprisingly my sons love them! I think they have no tastebuds.


 I was actually hoping for a luna bar but now I'm disappointed its raspberry choc lol. darn it!! hopefully they speed up adding those items!!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglamm*
> Are you sure...?
> 
> Corrected to fix box#...so no I apparently am not sure lol..I have box 17..
> ...


 I received:


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box 1 updated with the Essie and Luna bar now--chocolate raspberry flavor...whatevs...still taste like cardboard to me. Although surprisingly my sons love them! I think they have no tastebuds.
haha I think most boys will eat anything! They're happy as long as their stomach is full.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

Someone on fb said they received their box with Essie and it really only had 3 things...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you write on the box return to sender if that means we can get our money back?  because I would rather have my $10 than what I am getting.


 yes. i read that somewhere. i would have done it myself if my bf didn't pay for my box this month


----------



## birchhughes (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it looks like I'm getting box 16, which on Zadi's list is one of the boxes that just redirects to the shop. Interesting. I wonder if they plan on changing it at some point, there is still no box picture. It's supposed to be a Goop box. Here's what it has in it:
> 
> ...


 I am getting the same box and my tracking hasn't updated in days!

Does anyone else on here subscribe to Glossybox?? I started last month and like it so far......


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone on fb said they received their box with Essie and it really only had 3 things...


 oh hell no. i would've cancelled on the spot if they tried to pull that ish with me.


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ive been with myglam since the beginning, and they started out great but soon they were doing foil packets for a couple of months but since summer they have improved big time I love it and its so much better than birchbox cause you will actually get makeup items ! If only they had a point system like birchbox, then Myglam would be PERFECT!
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

welp, a few products have been added to box #1


----------



## lovepink (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  just to be safe I emailed them to state I am going to return it to sender, that I want them to credit my card and that I want to cancel but I want my money back first!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes. i read that somewhere. i would have done it myself if my bf didn't pay for my box this month


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the headers are opposite on the website.  I didn't sign up for goop and mine says goop.  The items in my box are items from previous boxes so Im sure I'm getting a transformation box. The headers just look incorrect.  Check if your box is showing up in your account to tell you whats in it.. then youll be able to tell.


  idk  i am getting what looks like box 5 and is a trasformation box.

i opted in for goop and also got the goop email.   so no idea why i am showing transformation box :/


----------



## Wynter (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh that looks awesome!!  I wish I had signed up in time for this month's bag : (


 They haven't shipped yet.  E-mail them and there may still be time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

Woohoo!  Mine just updated with a fourth item-so now 4 plus a luna bar.  Like what I'm seeing, gonna be a good month for me!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder if the Luna Fiber Bars are Birchbox's way of telling us they're concerned about our, *ahem*, regularity.


----------



## Tyra (Oct 10, 2012)

I have had a tracking number on the BB website since last Friday, received the shipping notification this morning, but the tracking number hasn't updated yet. UG! This drives me bananas every month, you would think I would just learn be patient lol

I noticed that three items have 'give feedback' for me in the October store... the Luna bar (another one???), the Supergoop sunblock, and the Jour lip enhancer. Hmmm... not so sure how thrilled I will be with this box. Weird thought that those 3 had feedback options, but none of the other items did (and I went through ALL of them!). 

Hopefully I will have my box by the end of next week...

**Edited, they must have JUST updated my account. I have 4 things that are coming in my goop box. (highlight below)

Luna Bar

Supergoop Sunscreen

Jour Lip Enhancer

Essie nail polish

So excited for the Essie!! I am hoping that at least one other item will be added to my box. The item I am excited for isn't enough to quell any disappointment in the rest of the items.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 10, 2012)

I will take the DDF brightening cleanser!!! I am in LOVE with that stuff!




 

I would be willing to trade the Ouidad hair stuff! My hair is stick straight, LOL!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone on fb said they received their box with Essie and it really only had 3 things...


 I kind of don't believe they have even received their box yet, and that is only going on the incomplete product pages.  Especially since no one else who is supposed to get the nail polish has gotten a box yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> welp, a few products have been added to box #1
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the Luna Fiber Bars are Birchbox's way of telling us they're concerned about our, *ahem*, regularity.


 If that is their concern they surely read my profile wrong, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info!  just to be safe I emailed them to state I am going to return it to sender, that I want them to credit my card and that I want to cancel but I want my money back first!


 you're welcome but i think that they want you to send it back to their warehouse first before you get your $10 back. it's always good to double check with a bb staffer first before taking my word, hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the same box I got, and I absolutely LOVED it.


 Yeah I think it's a great one!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i shall call that the "punishment box".


 i have no idea how i feel about it yet, i'm excited about the essie polish because even though i have a lot of nail polish, i only have 2 essies (and they're both glitter based polishes).

but the rest...i'll have to see what the samples look like IRL.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little confused bc I'm seeing where some people are getting Essie with Box 1..But unless the BB site is still fixing itself, my web browser is showing box 1..Oh well..below are pics of my box!  It's the Goop box weighing .4380..
> 
> ...


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 11...the one with the ginormously-sized Per-fekt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box11

Anyway, my shipping info finally updated: weight 0.7990; expected delivery is 10/15/12.


----------



## birchhughes (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where is the pictures of the boxes or whats in them?


 Hey....I have no more PM"s?? I have no tracking but will let you know when the box arrives and what color Essie I am getting!! Thanks


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have no idea how i feel about it yet, i'm excited about the essie polish because even though i have a lot of nail polish, i only have 2 essies (and they're both glitter based polishes).
> 
> but the rest...i'll have to see what the samples look like IRL.


 I'm super jealous you're getting the Essie! I would probably have been less upset over the Perfekt pill if I had at least had one item in my box that I loved.


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 10, 2012)

FYI - the easiest way to check your box number:


Go to the "Box" page.
Scroll down to the bottom of the page where each month's box and contents are listed.
Click on the picture of the box next to the month's contents listing.
Check that URL - the box number there is your box number.

Hope this helps someone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

On a different note...I am now over Birchbox, since I already know what's coming..moving on to OCD-ing on my Oct. Glossybox...this month's theme is Spa.....Oh yeah! and the Ipsy....when is that coming out?


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2012)

So it looks like my box has completely uploaded not sure how to feel about it. The only thing I love is the Mary Lou but then again it seems that half of us are receiving this. The rest of my box includes a Luna bar, the vitamin capsules, lucky b oil? And the shampoo which appears to be foil sample Last month I received the 21 drops oil now again oil?


----------



## Sweetdream415 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *loliki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The hell? How is this a beauty box? I think I'm going to cancel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 10, 2012)

> that's box 4. i got that crappy box too. i need to figure out who to give the damn food too. my only option is the dog, lol but i'm living in a new city with no friends. there has to be someone. i bought one at cvs a few months ago and it's gross.


 You could try dropping it off at a local church - they often have food pantries for the poor and homeless and I am sure it would be appreciated, even if it is just one bar.


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI - the easiest way to check your box number:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!  Looks like I have box #2


----------



## JessP (Oct 10, 2012)

I kind of hoped/thought we'd see more "leftovers" from their NYFW Sample Stop - I'll take a sample of They're Real! any day! I know beautyblenders and Mary-Lou Manizers are in October's boxes so that's cool. Maybe they're just dispersing them in small amounts.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could try dropping it off at a local church - they often have food pantries for the poor and homeless and I am sure it would be appreciated, even if it is just one bar.


 thanks! good idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

now i'm hungry and i'm deciding if i want to eat this out of desperation because i just don't want to see stuff go to waste. i donated tons of unused makeup, shoes, and clothes to the needy last month when i moved.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, NOW I'm sad.  This is why my box sucks - according to zadidoll's list it was supposed to get an eyeko skinny liner.  And the replacement is a sample-size chap stick. If it had the skinny liner I would have been stoked because it would make up for the rest.  The last thing I need is lip balm.  

October Box 31 - GOOP
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
LUNA Bar
Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm super jealous you're getting the Essie! I would probably have been less upset over the Perfekt pill if I had at least had one item in my box that I loved.


 i think that's why a lot of my boxes from the summer time i liked, because where was always one product i was excited about (stila, diorshow, eyeko, etc.) but these past few months i haven't had that (particularly august and september). essie would probably be enough to keep me hooked on birchbox for a little while again if ipsy wasn't showing everyone up with their bags right now.


----------



## traceyc (Oct 10, 2012)

I still see Sept box and no tracking.  The last email i got asked if I wanted to opt in to goop


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of don't believe they have even received their box yet, and that is only going on the incomplete product pages.  Especially since no one else who is supposed to get the nail polish has gotten a box yet.


 Idk that's what someone said...because she said the bar was disgusting . But who knows.



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes. i read that somewhere. i would have done it myself if my bf didn't pay for my box this month


 HAHA same here! If my boyfriend hadn't paid for me I would return mine.


----------



## StickyLips (Oct 10, 2012)

I got a Goop box without opting for one and I'm pretty happy with it, but I would really like to get the Beautyblender sponge.  Does anyone know if there is a specific setting on the profile that increases one's chance of getting this item?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

this was also just added to box #1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box1/naked-princess-lip-gloss

also looks like it has lip plumping formula in it. i know a lot of people don't like that, but i've never tried plumpers so we'll see what happens!
i hope the sample size isn't as pitiful as the perfekt gloss.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

This product was just added to my box, assuming its a decent sample




, I am excited to try it!






Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 10, 2012)

Man, my box sucks 





SuperGoop! City Suncreen (thanks for the leftover crap, BB, summer is OVER)

Jouer Lip Enhancer (ok with this, actually, I really like Jouer products) Essie goop pick (meh, whatever)
And another Luna bar
3 mediocre samples (one of which is sure to be a foil packet), and a flippin LUNA BAR. I'm pretty mad that I'm only getting 3 samples, even if one is nail polish. Especially seeing the content of other boxes that include the SuperGoop and Essie, I feel like I got shafted. Again. I haven't had a good box yet.

I really want the beauty blender, anyone want to trade for the nail polish?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it says birchbox-1 in your account's box page, i don't think that's the indication of the box number, it will be "box 1" to our indiv. accounts since we are, after all, designated 1 box/account. I think your box is number 17 (according to Zadi's list, although it's still incomplete), but just judging by the content of your box.





> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI - the easiest way to check your box number:
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it says birchbox-1 in your account's box page, i don't think that's the indication of the box number, it will be "box 1" to our indiv. accounts since we are, after all, designated 1 box/account. I think your box is number 17 (according to Zadi's list, although it's still incomplete), but just judging by the content of your box.


Well apparently I'm just spreading confusion lol.  You're both right about the box# and I didn't even look at Zadi's list this time..my bad..box excitement got to me



..I've never gotten it this early before!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #9 based on my dashboard. Finally I get the only box I wanted! 

I'm a huge tea junkie so I'm excited to try those tea bags, and I've been a long time fan of Caudalie and DDF. I don't care much about the teeny-tiny per-fekt sample, I would've probably given it away even if it was bigger. And yay for Orofluido!! You girls made it sound like some miracle elixir for my hair so I was about to break my points bank and get it in BB store if I didn't receive it in my box this month. Glad I waited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## traceyc (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know which box you are getting without shipping info? I clicked box and it have Sept.


----------



## sammajamma (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, NOW I'm sad.  This is why my box sucks - according to zadidoll's list it was supposed to get an eyeko skinny liner.  And the replacement is a sample-size chap stick. If it had the skinny liner I would have been stoked because it would make up for the rest.  The last thing I need is lip balm.
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2012)

Those are gorgeous colors!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This product was just added to my box, assuming its a decent sample
> 
> ...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Oct 10, 2012)

> FYI - the easiest way to check your box number:
> Go to the "Box" page.
> Scroll down to the bottom of the page where each month's box and contents are listed.
> Click on the picture of the box next to the month's contents listing.
> ...


 Based on this, i got box 6 not box 1 as i stated earlier. I'm happy with my box but i'd be upset with the any of the ones that have 3 products or that freaking perfekt pill.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think that's why a lot of my boxes from the summer time i liked, because where was always one product i was excited about (stila, diorshow, eyeko, etc.) but these past few months i haven't had that (particularly august and september). essie would probably be enough to keep me hooked on birchbox for a little while again if ipsy wasn't showing everyone up with their bags right now.


 That's exactly how I feel. At least in July/August I had full sized products (Eyeko and the Pixi shadow stick), and I managed to get a box with the soy body whip last month, which was actually the ONLY item I had any major interest in, so I was happy enough too. But I just can't get over the Perfekt pill for this month.

Ugh, the Ipsy bag for this month looks AMAZING. I like how it's focused more on makeup and it has 2!!! full sized items. I considered MyGlam back in July but I'd seen such mixed reviews on the bags along with reading about how Michelle Phan had apparently gotten a bunch of bags/brushes from China for future use and I decided against it because I'm Chinese and there was just no way I was going to ever even going to touch an unbranded (from what I could tell) makeup brush that was bought in bulk directly from China, much less use it. I know every company and their mother outsources to China these days but at least they have some sort of regulations that their factories and workers have to follow.


----------



## Celestemel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm really excited about my box this month. I'm getting the Mary-Lou, Blinc eyeliner, Kerastase Chroma Sensitive, a sponge, and tea. Last month, I had received essentially The Porefessional and then crap.  Oh and a nail polish in blue. It's not an easy color to wear, let's just say. 






I guess that it's hit and miss, eh?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This product was just added to my box, assuming its a decent sample
> 
> ...


----------



## Pita20002003 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh man! I'm sooo happy. Originally I opted for a goop box, but upon looking here and at YouTube videos, I regretted it. But I just checked my account and it looks like I'm getting a transformation box. Box 1!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing I question is I only see 4 items listed and one is a Luna fiber bar. Wouldn't that be the lifestyle extra?


----------



## elleystar (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This product was just added to my box, assuming its a decent sample
> 
> ...


----------



## wishingwillow (Oct 10, 2012)

Long time stalker first time writer...

Anyway, this will be my 3rd Birchbox (this was one of the places I researched before subscribing) and I am also in the group getting a food bar AND a candle. None of my boxes have really knocked it out of the park, but this one I must admit to be actually disappointed with.

Anyway, thanks for providing countless hours of reading material! I've learned a lot from you ladies.

(PS: I got that exact same perfekt lip sample in a round of free Sephora samples with an online order)


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm really happy with my box.  I have box #23.  Maybe now is the time for people to share their profiles to get boxes they want in the future. 

I put: 

1. beauty blogs

2. dedicated enthusiast

3. makeup color

4. Dont have time, hard to buy

5. Classic, trendy

6. dry

7. blonde

8. caucasian

9. light

10. combo

11. aging, sensitive

12. 25 yrs old


----------



## aerofish (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm actually pretty happy with my box. I'm not much of a make-up wearer, and received a lot of skin-care samples this month which makes me pretty pleased.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 10, 2012)

My tracking number for my 2nd account still hasn't magically reappeared after disappearing a few days ago.  And my account is still showing September's box.  Wonder what kind of crap BB is trying to pull with this one?  Has this ever happened to anyone else before?


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 10, 2012)

Still no info on my other box. boooo


----------



## mimosette (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *traceyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still see Sept box and no tracking.  The last email i got asked if I wanted to opt in to goop


 I guess I'd call us "BB Neglect Twins".


----------



## xLindsayAnnex (Oct 10, 2012)

According to my Box page, I'm getting box #3. I'm ok with it, but I would prefer to receive more makeup... There is usually at least one sample in my box that I really love, but this month looks kind of boring in my opinion.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm trying to convince myself that corn starch is just as good for my hair, but dammit, I really want that hair powder. Hell, I really want a lot of things that I didn't get. I wonder if they'll do a plus two thing for this month with some of the samples I actually want.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for that!  Looks like I have box #2


 Me too!  I actually think it looks really good!  I'm very excited about the item that was recently added, as it is pretty pricey and looks quite useful.  Here's hoping for a decent-sized sample!  Like everyone else, I've had my shipping info for about a week, but just got the email last night and my info hasn't loaded on USPS.com yet.  Since I live in the Seattle area I'm sure it'll be arriving around the 19th....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Box 2 contains:

-essie nailpolish

-Joanna Vargas daily serum (just added an hour or two ago, not sure if other boxes are getting this)

-MV Organics body oil

-Sprout lip balm

-The much-maligned Luna bar (peanut butter though!)


----------



## AuntOly (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what size the candle is?TIA


----------



## TaylorMorgann (Oct 10, 2012)

Im sorry-- did somebody say there was shipping trouble this month..? I thought i skimmed over that but maybe not..?


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 10, 2012)

Looking on here and on Facebook, it seems like quite a few people will be getting the "wrong" box (some people that opted in for the GOOP box are getting transformation boxes while some who opted out so they could get the transformation box will be getting GOOP boxes). I wonder if the Birchbox site is wrong or if they accidentally assigned the wrong boxes to people.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #26 which I'm not super thrilled with. I'm sure it could've been worse, but... Well, actually, it's hard to see how it could be much worse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When they posted the spoiler of the Mox Botanicals Lip Butter, I posted here immediately to say that's the last thing I wanted... and OF COURSE that's what I get. I also hate fragrance and haircare samples in my beauty boxes and of course I get one of each. I have yet to get a Birchbox that doesn't have a perfume. I'm okay with this month's because my BFF whose birthday is coming up will love this scent, so I can put it in a custom BB I'm putting together for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm pretty pissed about the Ouidad because IMO this is really the wrong time to be giving out that sample. It would have been GREAT at the beginning of the summer, but I was just talking to someone else about fall weather and how I've been rejoicing that it's not humid and gross anymore. I've actually been having more good hair days than bad hair days lately. So that sample is very badly timed. I'm happy at least that I finally get to try the tea everyone's been raving about, and I'd take that as the lifestyle sample over a lunabar or a Tili bag any day. But overall, the Mary-Lou Manizer better be amazeballs or I'm going to be pretty ticked off. And I just upgraded to yearly, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

Just an FYI- I emailed Ipsy and if you sign up today (like, nowish) you can still get the October bag!  I'm turning into a sub junkie....


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really happy with my box.  I have box #23.  Maybe now is the time for people to share their profiles to get boxes they want in the future.


 The problem is though that sometimes they ignore your profile. For example, some people that have straight hair got samples for curly hair this month. Last month I got the darkest shade of the Jouer MMT when I'm listed as medium in profile. In fact, everyone that got that particular box, no matter what their skin tone was, received the darkest shade. It was like BB had run out of the other shades and decided to just ignore our profiles and dump their remaining stock in a single box type, and then lie and say that it was sent as a "contour" or that it matches your skin after you blend it.

Why I would have to alter my profile from what actually describes me so I'll get the products that actually suit me? It's Birchbox's responsibility to make sure that what they're sending out matches the profile of the person as well as they can. It's a subscription service - there are always going to be stuff you don't like no matter what and that's just the risk. All I want is stuff that matches my profile (e.g. getting products that are geared toward my skin tone and hair type), to get sample sizes that are actually reasonable (re: Perfekt pill), and for BB to stop pretending nothing is their fault (blaming UPS/USPS when boxes haven't even shipped).


----------



## melonz (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting:





 



 



 



 



 





ADSJHDH!! I don't know. I really had my heart set on getting a beauty blender! I know the per-fekt is going to be that pill size, which I also already have. And I know that Caudalie hardly fills their tiny sample packets up. AND two food items!!!! If anyone wants to trade anything from my box for a beauty blender, PM ME!! =)


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

sooo i caved in and ate the damn luna bar. i actually like it. it was much better than this chocolate one that i got at cvs a few months earlier. i can't tell if i like it because i'm starving or because it's good.

i guess it's time for me to take a shower with my malin and goetz body wash and facial cleanser , put the ouidad curl cream that i got in my curlBOX last month in my hair, put the sprout lip balm on my lips before applying my lipstick and then put my sunscreen on before i head out the door. yup, that sums up my box for the month


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 10, 2012)

Actually I just got a message back from them on Facebook regarding the possible box mix up... They said that they're working to fix it at the moment and that the page can still update to show a different box.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm liking the look of the naked princess gloss. To anyone who gets it let me know how you like it please I may have to buy it


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing on one of my accounts.  Very annoying!


 Me, three.

I've tweeted @BirchboxOps.  I'm an annual sub but last month was comped, so I want to check that I'm the comp didn't screw my account up somehow.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an FYI- I emailed Ipsy and if you sign up today (like, nowish) you can still get the October bag!  I'm turning into a sub junkie....


hehe...welcome to the club.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why I would have to alter my profile from what actually describes me so I'll get the products that actually suit me? It's Birchbox's responsibility to make sure that what they're sending out matches the profile of the person as well as they can. It's a subscription service - there are always going to be stuff you don't like no matter what and that's just the risk. *All I want is stuff that matches my profile (e.g. getting products that are geared toward my skin tone and hair type), to get sample sizes that are actually reasonable (re: Perfekt pill), and for BB to stop pretending nothing is their fault (blaming UPS/USPS when boxes haven't even shipped).*


 THIS!!!!!


----------



## antonella (Oct 10, 2012)

yayyy i got my shipping informatio but my box hasnt been updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bells (Oct 10, 2012)

HOLY CRAP YOU GUYS. I think I'm getting box #3, which is a transformations box. I had opted into goop but whatever!   Okay, now the description is talking about Goop. 

 I can't believe the stuff I'm getting. 

Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder

LUNA Bar (Peanut Butter Cookie I think)

Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask

Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)

Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss

Just last night someone here mentioned the Embryolisse cream and I thought man, that'd be great to get. I have miserably dry skin and I've been experimenting with masks and peels. 

Unfortunately the picture is broken so I can't see what size anything is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 10, 2012)

I am getting box 1...I know people are not looking forward to it, but I like the full-sized Essie, and the other two beauty products seem like ones I'd use. Last month I had more products, but HATED the color club neon vomit color, so it was really like 3 products anyway. 

I feel like now the crappy flower thing seems like a bonus, since so many of us only have three products, bc those boxes already had a few other  products in them. It was two creams and a cleanser as well, if I'm remembering correctly?


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually I just got a message back from them on Facebook regarding the possible box mix up... They said that they're working to fix it at the moment and that the page can still update to show a different box.


yup, they have now updated the description to match the box, at least for me (box 1- description changed from transformation to Goop).


----------



## Pita20002003 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Just an FYI- I emailed Ipsy and if you sign up today (like, nowish) you can still get the October bag!Â  I'm turning into a sub junkie....


 Haha, I was getting 4 different subs a month, but made myself cancel 2, because I like "this is a problem". It's addictive. I ended up keeping my subs to birchbox and ipsy. I hope you like ipsy, I love them. I joined in feb, and I was really unhappy at first. But I think they started to take the feedback given to them on their FB page because their bags are so much better now. I get so excited to see the shiny pink bubble envelope each month (more so than birchbox anymore).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

aww man...looks like i have only 4 items in my goop box (box 1). don't know if they'll add anything else...

but i cannot complain. i am trying to just be appreciative and grateful and not witchy and whiny (like i usually am).

going through a personality do-over.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 10, 2012)

Same - now it says Goop. I'm hoping the cream is a decent size. Anyone else received their box # 3 yet?



> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY CRAP YOU GUYS. I think I'm getting box #3, which is a transformations box. I had opted into goop but whatever!   Okay, now the description is talking about Goop.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScopeIt (Oct 10, 2012)

Just signed up for Ipsy! That October bag is WOW!!! Makes up for the completely sh*tty box BB is sending my way.

The sample reviews for this month won't even bump me up to $30 to spend. Do I give them one more month, or cash in my points now and cancel my sub so I can stop this monthly source of aggravation? I was so excited when I first signed up, waited for WEEKS, and now I have nothing good to say. My boxes have all been underwhelming. It's worse when you compare what you got to the other awesome boxes. I just walk away feeling cheated.


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 10, 2012)

It appears as though they have fixed the headers labeling your box "Goop" or "Transformation" on the BB website.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, I am starting a trade thread, lots of stuff (full and deluxe size) up there. Let me know what you guys have and let's get swappin'!


 Check out my thread in my signature! I have a ton of full size and deluxe stuff too and will be adding some more things once I get my laptop up and running again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same - now it says Goop. I'm hoping the cream is a decent size. Anyone else received their box # 3 yet?


 
Nope. Did anyone else get a shipping invoice for #3? I have one that hasn't been updated for a week and I have a feeling it was for the welcome box on my other account even though it said "october shipping"


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up for Ipsy! That October bag is WOW!!! Makes up for the completely sh*tty box BB is sending my way.
> 
> The sample reviews for this month won't even bump me up to $30 to spend. Do I give them one more month, or cash in my points now and cancel my sub so I can stop this monthly source of aggravation? I was so excited when I first signed up, waited for WEEKS, and now I have nothing good to say. My boxes have all been underwhelming. It's worse when you compare what you got to the other awesome boxes. I just walk away feeling cheated.


 I'm quite tempted to sign up for Ipsy but I'm hanging around with BB for at least until next month, just because I'm curious to see if they actually put together great boxes to placate all the unhappy people from the past 2 months, or if they continue this downward spiral.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah my shipping info has not been updated for ages.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope. Did anyone else get a shipping invoice for #3? I have one that hasn't been updated for a week and I have a feeling it was for the welcome box on my other account even though it said "october shipping"


----------



## Marvelous M (Oct 10, 2012)

I had to e-mail them as well. I too got thee cursed little floral pill &gt;_&lt;. I just couldn't believe it. I didn't opt in this goop pill was forced down my throat as they chose this "deluxe sample" for me. I let em know that I have full lips...what was I to do with this!? smh...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, birchbox is officially done, if I actually get what they have listed.

Hello punishment box, nice to see you!! (Box #1) Let's hope that the Essie is a REALLY cute color. If it's a nude I'll be angry. I'd be happy with the first four essie colors that are on the BB website, but I still have no box image so IDK what color I'm getting!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #9 based on my dashboard. Finally I get the only box I wanted!
> 
> ...


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2012)

I really hope there is something else in my Birchbox! A candle and Lara Bar with a tiny Jouer lip sample (I already have) and a packet of sunscreen! I was really hoping to get kiehls.

I am assuming that between the Eyeko mess and the number of boxes the web people just can't catch up. From the formatting last month on some boxes its probably also a new programmer. I could just imagine if one of my husband's clients came to him and said that he had to reshoot, touch up and redo the coding and still have the same deadline. First of all he would rant to me for an hour and make me help him and secondly he would suggest a disclaimer on the website because it will not be done on time.


----------



## antonella (Oct 10, 2012)

im so mad i got the goop box i shouldve picked the transformation one


----------



## missionista (Oct 10, 2012)

> appears as though they have fixed the headers labeling your box "Goop" or "Transformation" on the BB website.


 Bummer.  In that case, it looks like I am getting Goop box 29 (when I specifically opted out).


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope there is something else in my Birchbox! A candle and Lara Bar with a tiny Jouer lip sample (I already have) and a packet of sunscreen! I was really hoping to get kiehls.
> 
> I am assuming that between the Eyeko mess and the number of boxes the web people just can't catch up. From the formatting last month on some boxes its probably also a new programmer. I could just imagine if one of my husband's clients came to him and said that he had to reshoot, touch up and redo the coding and still have the same deadline. First of all he would rant to me for an hour and make me help him and secondly he would suggest a disclaimer on the website because it will not be done on time.


 Haha. That's what I'm getting too! I'm hoping for something else as well and focusing on staying positive!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Oct 10, 2012)

i don't have my box yet but couldn't help looking lol

if anyone wants the MLM i'll be happy to trade (spoiler doesn't work up here for some reason... ugh). i have the fullsize of this already and there's a teeny dip after a year of usage, so i don't need the sample. 

overall, MUCH better than last month for me! this is my box (I opted out of Goop) 

  
 


BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
 



theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer




Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
 



Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml



ALSO... luna bars are delicious. you all should give it a try. my favorite is lemon zest, i swear, i am addicted to it!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 10, 2012)

Inevitably I am disappointed not to have gotten an Essie polish or a beauty blender (I've never tried it before) but overall I am happy (minus the Luna bar).

I am getting Trasnformation Box 21 which contains

Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara
DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum
EVE LOM Cleanser
EVE LOM Muslin Cloths
LUNA Bar
and I am getting Goop Box 23 which contains

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
LiQWd The Perfect Wave
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

BUT when I look at my BB account it says I am also getting the LiQWD deep conditioning treatment.

Even though I am pretty happy with my boxes I might entertain a trade of some items for the Essie polish, Chantecaille lip gloss and beauty blender.


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 10, 2012)

i'm actually really happy with my boxes for this month! i have two accounts &amp; am receiving a goop and transformation box! &amp; i am getting two boxes with none of the same products which makes me really happy! 

for the goop box I am getting box 9! this is the famous box with the HUGE DDF cleanser, the OROFLUIDO Elixir, Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum, Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches and the teeny tiny per-fÃ©kt beauty Lip Perfection Gel. but heres the thing I was planning on purchasing the DDF cleanser that is usually $38. this sample is worth $20.22! thats worth my $10 a month!! so i think everyone should quit complaining about the tiny little flower packet bc we have received a HUGE sample of something else  sorry but lets just keep positive!

for the transformation box I am getting box 25! zadidoll's page has yet to be updated so box 25 actually contains:

ENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

LiQWd SiLK Professional Deep Conditioning Treatment

LiQWd The Perfect Wave

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
tili Bags Small Collection 1 I am excited about this box! i've never tried any of these things &amp; isn't that the point of birchbox? to try things you never usually would? &amp; i get to review 6 items which translates to $6, making this a $4 box, and i'm sure the value of it surpasses $4. anyways I know a lot of you seem disappointed, but keep positive &amp; give birchbox another chance


----------



## diana16 (Oct 10, 2012)

So I'm guessing box 23 is a goop box? I had opted out lol but im still happy with it although now that I know it is a goop i would have wanted a beauty blender :/


----------



## tessak (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a Beauty Blender and Chantecaille gloss (and much more) on my trade list if anyone is interested! It's linked in my signature.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY CRAP YOU GUYS. I think I'm getting box #3, which is a transformations box. I had opted into goop but whatever!   Okay, now the description is talking about Goop.
> 
> ...


 Im getting that box and I am most excited to try the 

Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask


----------



## ams17 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello! First time poster, long time lurker. I haven't seen anyone post anything like my box, so I thought I'd share. Not sure what box number it is at this point.

I am thrilled! Other than the ziploc bag, I'll use everything!  My last 2 boxes were awful. so this makes up for it.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

My box just updated so even though I don't love the items at least I will get 70 points from it..

I have TWO food items though, really BB?!


----------



## ashereebee (Oct 10, 2012)

My shipping finally updated and it is supposed to arrive Monday.  I didn't want to totally spoil the surprise but wanted to know something about what I was getting so I looked through the October Box items and clicked on the MLM and I am getting it!  Yay-a makeup product!  It looks as though the boxes with MLM have at least one-two other items I would be happy with.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting that box and I am most excited to try the
> 
> Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask


Same and same! I hope it's a good sized sample with multiple uses. I love face masks, but only one use wouldn't really be a lot to go off of.

I'm feeling a little less upset, especially since that box has the gloss. It wasn't there when I checked this morning, and I was seething. I signed up for Ipsy this morning, and I can't decide if I want to cancel my extra BB account or not - that one usually gets the better stuff! I'm thinking maybe I'll go next month with having three accounts, and then decide where I want to keep Ipsy again or my extra BB. So yes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the one I got! I like it a lot!



> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *squee!!* My box got to me in record time this month, and I *LOVE* everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 30.  Talk about punishment!  Cripes.  There isn't a single thing in there that I will use.  (Okay, I'll eat the chocolate peanut butter Luna bar eventually.  But I honestly will not use the rest of these ever.  Is the Juicy perfume one of those itty spray vials from Sephora?  Are the vitamins just 2 or 3 in a packet?  I heard Jouer puts a weeny amount of stuff in their samples.  Not pleased.  At all.  I'll be cancelling as soon as I use up my points.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box30

Products




Jouer Lip Enhancer
$14.00 Ships Free




Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
$70.00 Ships Free




LUNA Protein Chocolate Peanut Butter
$14.95 Ships Free




theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
$24.00 Ships Free




Vitivia Vitamin capsules
$55.00 Ships Free






.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, and if anyone's looking to trade their DDF, I'd be interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same and same! I hope it's a good sized sample with multiple uses. I love face masks, but only one use wouldn't really be a lot to go off of.
> ...


 Karuna masks are one time use, they are the kind that are like...soggy paper? Lol, and you tie them on your face. Beauty Army had them before!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 30.  Talk about punishment!  Cripes.  There isn't a single thing in there that I will use.  (Okay, I'll eat the chocolate peanut butter Luna bar eventually.  But I honestly will not use the rest of these ever.  Is the Juicy perfume one of those itty spray vials from Sephora?  Are the vitamins just 2 or 3 in a packet?  I heard Jouer puts a weeny amount of stuff in their samples.  Not pleased.  At all.  I'll be cancelling as soon as I use up my points.


 I got the perfume back in August and it was one of those teeny spray vials, and I'm betting they're leftovers they're still trying to get rid of.


----------



## Stefilee (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 24. I'm not mad about it, but not thrilled either. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box24


----------



## CarmenVF (Oct 10, 2012)

> Mine looks like Box 2 from Zadi's list... Also (unless they're still uploading) three things and a bar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overall, even though it's less products, I like it better than last month - I had perfume, tea, the tiny TM, one nail polish remover towelette, the lime green nail polish (TOTALLY not my color), and (the only good thing) the brightening facial scrub. Â  I think it's interesting though that the box photo hasn't updated for me - just the products underneath, so I guess it's still possible there might be one more thing in it. Â  You and I must have similar profiles, we received the same box last month and it looks like we'll be box twins again this month.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the perfume back in August and it was one of those teeny spray vials, and I'm betting they're leftovers they're still trying to get rid of.


 
Yah, I figured.  I have 2 of them already from Sephora.  I know I have two because my daughter and I were playing with my sample perfumes (she likes to smell stuff) and she was going back to those again and again so I decided to spray some on her shirt.  Only I missed her shirt and squirted my not-yet-two-year-old straight in the face with perfume.  LOL  I felt so bad then...but now it is funny-ish.

But pooh, I don't want these freebie samples.    I should have 200 points when I review my "deluxe samples" this month.  So I'll just cash out and be done.  There are other boxes out there to try.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have my ipsy coming and I just got my SS box.  I'm certain I won't miss BB.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

Sigh. Remember ten days ago when we were young and full of hope? When goop seemed like a good idea? Oh, those rebellious, youthful choices we make.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

the last time i got 4 items in my box was sept 2011. is this their anniversary pressy to me?


----------



## dreile (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if the boxes have all been updated now?  Does box 1 really only have 4 items, one being a Luna bar?  Really sad if it is so!


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

found the Naked Princess Naked Shine Lip Gloss sample size. I am not 100% sure if this is the sample we are getting, but it seems this is the sample size they make. it looks good for sure.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 10, 2012)

My box updated and so far only the Essie is showing up.. that's cool I guess..


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the boxes have all been updated now?  Does box 1 really only have 4 items, one being a Luna bar?  Really sad if it is so!


I don't think so. 16 and 18 are missing boxes still, and 38 and 39 aren't redirecting but aren't filled. Plus they don't have the page up for the welcome box for this month yet... waiting to see if they put the wrong thing in my box so i can tell if i need to yell at them or not


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, I'm getting box five. I could be happier, but depending on the sizes of the samples, I am not unhappy.

DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum
EVE LOM Cleanser - 100 ml 
EVE LOM Muslin Cloths - 3 Pack 
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
LUNA Bar
Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara
The only thing I can't use at all is the Amika, because it has silicones in it, and I don't do cones. A mascara is always good. I loathe to pay money for mascara, and it's an on-going project of mine to always have a free one on hand. I wanted to try that serum, and the cleanser is a cold cream type, which is great! The Luna bar is a flavor I have never tried. I still don't want it, but I might eat it, at least. 
I really wish Birchbox would get over their Luna bar fetish. Nobody really wants a Luna bar in a beauty sample box, okay? Some people don't mind them, but many of us feel cheated that this is a "lifestyle extra" when we could be getting something interesting or marginally beauty related. I would even rather get more Tilli bags or twistbands than freakin Luna bars.

My second account hasn't been assigned a box yet. I really hope it doesn't get Gooped. I opted out of Goop on it. But I am really hoping it gets perfume samples and the mary-louminizer.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really need to find a better Sephora near me.. I never like going because the ones near me are all crappy, and that says a LOT when I don't want to go to a store that's supposed to be filled with a ton of makeup goodies. Awhhhh that's a cute story though! I bet she could smell that for a long time, lol. When I was younger I used to always sneak into my mum's perfumes and spray them on my favourite stuffed animal. She could tell the instant she stepped in the house after work because I would literally be a walking cloud of perfume haha. Whoops.

Yeah, same. The saddest part is that I would rather have had another perfume vial than the Perfekt pill! At least I can give the perfume vials to my mum since she likes to take them when she travels (I should honestly just buy her an atomizer), but the damn Perfekt sample probably won't even be enough to cover my lips even once! I'll probably find another sub service sooner or later, but I really wish BB hadn't declined so much because they really had the perfect thing going for a while - decent, deluxe samples, the points system, and a $10 price tag.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 10, 2012)

For those of you wondering about the quality of the Naked Princess glosses, samples of them were sent out with The Look Bag a few months ago and I was impressed. They feel lovely on and are not sticky at all. The Look Bag samples were 4 teeny tiny vials in a box, so hopefully the single samples are bigger.

Looks like I'm getting box 26 and I'm happy with that!


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, and if anyone's looking to trade their DDF, I'd be interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I am wanting to trade my DDF cleanser.  I PM someone about a trade earlier but I will let you know if I still have it.  I am new here so I will be happy to ship first.


----------



## Tyra (Oct 10, 2012)

Quote: 
FYI - the easiest way to check your box number:


Go to the "Box" page.
Scroll down to the bottom of the page where each month's box and contents are listed.
Click on the picture of the box next to the month's contents listing.
Check that URL - the box number there is your box number.

Hope this helps someone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh that totally helped me! Thank you! According to that, I am getting box 13.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the boxes have all been updated now?  Does box 1 really only have 4 items, one being a Luna bar?  Really sad if it is so!


 Call me crazy, but I want box 1!!! I would rather have fewer items that I am actually excited about, than the 7 that I am getting that I am not excited about.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

To all of you ladies who are getting the essie, would you mind sharing your splurge item? I would be happy if I got nail polish every time it is possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 10, 2012)

> Sigh. Remember ten days ago when we were young and full of hope? When goop seemed like a good idea? Oh, those rebellious, youthful choices we make.


 Ha! Those giddy days of hope and optimism... I apologize to all the gals only getting 4 products in their boxes. That is my fault. I have 159 points and was looking forward to reviewing 5 items to get me $20 to spend in the BB shop. I should have known it wasn't gonna happen!


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

for those who have gotten the Liqwd samples before, how are they packaged? in foil packs or some sort of tiny bottle?


----------



## Wynter (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all of you ladies who are getting the essie, would you mind sharing your splurge item? I would be happy if I got nail polish every time it is possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting it, and my splurge item actually is nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

> I apologize to all the gals only getting 4 products in their boxes. That is my fault. I have 159 points and was looking forward to reviewing 5 items to get me $20 to spend in the BB shop. I should have known it wasn't gonna happen!


 Oh no!!! That is awful! I wish we could send points to one another. I have 325 points and I would gladly send you 5 (or 1, even) since those aren't going to do me any good either.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all of you ladies who are getting the essie, would you mind sharing your splurge item? I would be happy if I got nail polish every time it is possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 my splurge item is "latest makeup color"


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a full size *The Balm Read My Lips Lipstick in Letter to the Editor (Bronze Berry)* if anyone wants to trade their Mary-Lou Manizer and Benta Berry for it.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Oct 10, 2012)

I figured out what box I am getting thanks to the lovely ladies on this forum. I am getting box 31. And they did add another item, so now I will have 5 total. Overall, I am pretty happy with my box this month. I have been wanting to try theBalm product. The only thing tht would have made it better for me is an Essie polish.

Products in Your October Box 
 


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml
Ships Free



theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
Ships Free



Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
 



Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum
Ships Free


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those who have gotten the Liqwd samples before, how are they packaged? in foil packs or some sort of tiny bottle?


 They are probably in huge foil samples. I got a ton for free by contacting LiQWd. And by a ton I mean:





This totals 12 of their huge foil packets because the Hydrating and Volumizing are shampoo+conditioner packets.


----------



## birchhughes (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting box #26 which I'm not super thrilled with. I'm sure it could've been worse, but... Well, actually, it's hard to see how it could be much worse.
> 
> 
> ...


 I will trade something from my box for the lip butter! I really wanted to try it. I am getting box 16


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What a great idea and they are beautiful!  Where did you buy the label thingy?  An OfficeMax type store or an Art supply shop?
> ...


----------



## Animekitten (Oct 10, 2012)

Im only getting 4 items but im getting the essie (hope i get carry on or size matters) so i guess that kinda makes up for it.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are probably in huge foil samples. I got a ton for free by contacting LiQWd. And by a ton I mean:
> 
> ...


got it, thanks.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box # 36. I'm not unhappy. This is way better than last months box.






KÃ©rastase Chroma Sensitive 
Ships Free




theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
Ships Free



Lucy B Cosmetics Roll On Perfume Oil Duo
 



Sumita Brow Base &amp; Bright
 



LUNA Fiber Chocolate Raspberry
Ships Free


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really need to find a better Sephora near me.. I never like going because the ones near me are all crappy, and that says a LOT when I don't want to go to a store that's supposed to be filled with a ton of makeup goodies. Awhhhh that's a cute story though! I bet she could smell that for a long time, lol. When I was younger I used to always sneak into my mum's perfumes and spray them on my favourite stuffed animal. She could tell the instant she stepped in the house after work because I would literally be a walking cloud of perfume haha. Whoops.
> ...


 I have 3 Sephoras in fairly close proximity.  One is meh...the other two are pretty awesome.  Wish I had an Ulta closer to me (about a half hour away so not bad, but still.)  

LOL  I used to spray the perfume on my bed.  It was...WOW it was powerful.  LOL  But I would pretend I was a famous movie star and spray the perfume on my bed and then lay in it dramatically like I was being fanned by servants.  haha!  Silly!

I really wanted to like BB....especially for the points.  But honestly, the boxes have been underwhelming at best.  And just plain awful like this month.  It isn't like I don't like to receive perfumes really...but I want different kinds of samples...not the freebies I can pick up anywhere.  And certainly not  samples for perfumes that are practically antiques at this point.  Meh.  I'll cancel and keep my ipsy and SS but keep watching to see if BB gets any better and resub if they figure out how to turn things around.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2012)

I also caved and finally signed up for Ipsy.

I've been eyeing MyGlam for several months now, and last couple boxes seemed pretty good so I figured I won't lose much by trying it out. I was planning on cancelling Test Tube anyway so I'd have that extra $30/season to spend. I hope this ends up being a fun investment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all of you ladies who are getting the essie, would you mind sharing your splurge item? I would be happy if I got nail polish every time it is possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have "latest make up color" as my splurge. I really don't know that it impacts anything.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

my first box is 

DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum
EVE LOM Cleanser - 100 ml
EVE LOM Muslin Cloths - 3 Pack
amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
LUNA Bar
Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara                                    
my 2nd box is 


 Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face
 
  OROFLUIDO Elixir and lip goss only difference


----------



## traceyc (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I'm getting box five. I could be happier, but depending on the sizes of the samples, I am not unhappy.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarlaC (Oct 10, 2012)

I decided to opt out of the Goop box for lack of explanation basically, and now I am worried I am going to be kicking myself.  From Birchbox's sneak peak video it looked like they had awesome products-- Essie polish.. ugh, put that in my box pleasee! Hoping the Transformation box will surprise me and be just as good. *fingers crossed*


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 10, 2012)

box is a little dull, nothing exciting, though I've seen interesting items in other boxes. not sure how I like having more than one food item.. haven't seen pictures of the actual boxes, but I'm guessing my box is teeny tiny samples + food.

maybe I should have opted out of the goop boxes if they were going to be this bleh. apparently I'm getting a 'miracle skin transformer', which seems like a tinted moisturizer. what happens when you don't one that matches your skin tone?

Mighty Tea

DDF Brightening Cleanser (think I got this stuff from Sample Society, made me break out)

Miracle Skin SPF 20

Per-Fekt Lip Gel

Luna Fiber Bar




.. is that even a goop box? if I opted in I guess I wasn't guaranteed a goop box, but my description says "Say it with us: goop. . . "


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

my splurge is eye cream. random.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have 3 Sephoras in fairly close proximity.  One is meh...the other two are pretty awesome.  Wish I had an Ulta closer to me (about a half hour away so not bad, but still.)
> ...


 I love you for that!!! 

and yeah, I'm with you.. ipsy with an eye on bb to see if I want to resub.


----------



## Animekitten (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anybody know what the supergoop sunscreen comes in?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have 3 Sephoras in fairly close proximity.  One is meh...the other two are pretty awesome.  Wish I had an Ulta closer to me (about a half hour away so not bad, but still.)
> ...


 I've been to 2 nearby and there's apparently 3 more in places I frequent (but I've never seen them so I wonder if it's just a tiny little pop-up in a department store or a tiny little storefront like the ones I have seen). There's an Ulta on my way home from uni but I refuse to shop there now after the way they handled my complaint (think BB's recent handling of complaints) over them subscribing me to InStyle magazine without even asking for my permission to do so.

Haha that's awesome! I would totally do that if I didn't have a teeny little bed lol.

I liked my first 2 boxes but these past 2 have been underwhelming to say the least. I don't like most perfumes because I can be pretty picky but I know my mum likes getting them so I don't mind them being in my box, but like you said, I don't want to *pay* for *freebies*! Sometimes I wonder what BB's "deal" with the companies they feature is anyways. I wouldn't be surprised if they got the samples for free just for featuring the company's items in their shop and got to pocket our $10 (minus shipping).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I'm about to go on a very long rant, so if you don't like rants, don't read.
> 
> ...


 IMO that's a pretty good box, and what I'm getting. I understand your frustration though because the lip gloss wasn't showing up at first and I was like "there is NO makeup in this bag." I wish they would let us modify if we care more about skincare or makeup stuff if they're going to do this. The mask is probably going to be one big mask as the sample -- and I've heard good things about them, and I like trying masks, so not a foil packet.

I guess it just depends on what you want out of BB. I wanted more makeup as well, but some months it just doesn't happen. I got more makeup in the welcome box, and I thought that sucked x10 harder than this box (Tilly bag, boscia blotting sheets, Viva la Juicy La Fleur sample, Pixi eyeliner, and a color club polish in a color I can't wear). I suppose after that, pretty much anything would be an improvement. I subbed the same time you did (August) and this is also my third box, and I feel like all three of my boxes have been pretty good on this account. I didn't like everything, but I thought they were fair.

Plus, I'm not sure if you opted in for Goop or they just decided for you, but you probably shouldn't be too surprised that Gwen Paltrow's box would have more skincare stuff in it. She's all about skincare and things like that, as opposed to bold makeup.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

My box is waiting on my doorstep but I never got a shipping confirmation email.


----------



## libedon (Oct 10, 2012)

Am I the only person on earth whose box still shows September? (PS - I finally have a tracking number! But of course no updates).


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *traceyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I want box 5, i still dont know what i am getting but would trade.


 I guess what I am getting is box five also I don't like getting food!  I also signed up for Ispy bc i loved there bag this month


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 10, 2012)

I never paid attention to myglam/ipsy emails.. what's going on with that? Did myglam just rebrand themselves, or did they create a whole separate thing I should have signed up for?



> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> and yeah, I'm with you.. ipsy with an eye on bb to see if I want to resub.


----------



## redfox (Oct 10, 2012)

My account is still showing September as well.  Haven't received a tracking number either.  I emailed BB about this earlier so hopefully it'll get cleared up soon.


----------



## sammajamma (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm less upset about my box today after having used the DDF and the orofluido. The DDF felt nice on my sin, and my face looks a little more even. Its no huge difference but considering I've only used it twice so far, i'm impressed. 

The ofofluido is AMAZING. I have curly hair thats very dead because I'm constantly using curling irons and straighteners on it. I use macadamia oil or morrocan oil pretty much every other day...but this stuff is even better! I'm so impressed with how smooth it has made my hair. I will most likely be using my points to purchase this product when I run out!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account is still showing September as well.  Haven't received a tracking number either.  I emailed BB about this earlier so hopefully it'll get cleared up soon.


Mine is the same. I emailed and they assured me I was getting a box. This is how it was last month and I got my box at least a week before most people. I'm guessing I'll have my box before my dashboard updates.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

box 5


----------



## JessP (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sammajamma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm less upset about my box today after having used the DDF and the orofluido. The DDF felt nice on my sin, and my face looks a little more even. Its no huge difference but considering I've only used it twice so far, i'm impressed.
> 
> The ofofluido is AMAZING. I have curly hair thats very dead because I'm constantly using curling irons and straighteners on it. I use macadamia oil or morrocan oil pretty much every other day...but this stuff is even better! I'm so impressed with how smooth it has made my hair. I will most likely be using my points to purchase this product when I run out!


 Good to know! I'll be receiving the Orofluido as well and my hair is much like yours - can't wait to try it!


----------



## CarmenVF (Oct 10, 2012)

> To all of you ladies who are getting the essie, would you mind sharing your splurge item? I would be happy if I got nail polish every time it is possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My splurge item is face cream but I get nail polish in almost every box. I've received 3 from color club, two from Zoya and this month will be my second from Essie. I have no idea why.


----------



## kelleidoscope89 (Oct 10, 2012)

I can honestly say that for the first time since I signed up in March, I am 100% disappointed with my birchbox. I signed up for the goop box, and I am kicking myself.

Guys, I got 4 products, two of them are more of the 'lifestyle extras' and not beauty products at all.

I got

Illume Monogram Candle

Luna Bar

Supergoop Sunscreen

Jouer Lip Enhancer
I saw the contents and was genuinely pissed off. It's like I got two "lifestyle extras" and two beauty products (neither of which I need. Sunscreen in october, really?) I'm usually the last person to get mad about the contents of a box I only paid 10 bucks for, but this? This one has be questioning whether I should keep my account, or sign up for a different beauty product service.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 10, 2012)

Luna bars are actually good.



> Originally Posted by *orlandomom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No doubt. My target has those for 50 cents ok clearance this week. Pure crap.


----------



## Celestemel (Oct 10, 2012)

So I'm getting Box 32. Took me a while but I figured out how to find the number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box32


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kelleidoscope89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can honestly say that for the first time since I signed up in March, I am 100% disappointed with my birchbox. I signed up for the goop box, and I am kicking myself.
> 
> ...


 you should call birchbox. something is way off!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 10, 2012)

THAT'S THE MOST AMAZING BOX I'VE EVER SEEN. A beauty blender AND mary lou manizer?? sob. I reaaally should have opted out of that goop garbage lol



> Originally Posted by *Celestemel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm getting Box 32. Took me a while but I figured out how to find the number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box32


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

damn. people are going in hard on facebook, twitter and even instagram lol...i have never seen any more people that are pissed about their boxes ever...

i used the malin &amp; goetz body wash and it was unscented. i wouldn't pay that much for a body wash that has no scent. i might as well get an unscented dove bar.

i guess all of the goop boxes are punishment boxes at this point. *shrugs*


----------



## Merryone (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kelleidoscope89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can honestly say that for the first time since I signed up in March, I am 100% disappointed with my birchbox. I signed up for the goop box, and I am kicking myself.
> 
> ...


 Is that what you  have actually received, box in hand?  Or is this just what your information is showing you will receive?


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree that Birchbox needs to divvy up the items a little bit more equally.  How is box 32 even fair when some people are getting boxes with only 4 items (and two of them are lifestyle extras)?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box32

beautyblenderÂ® double
blinc Eyeliner in Black
KÃ©rastase Chroma Sensitive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

Kusmi Tea Paris - Wellness Essentials

Congrats to those who got it!  I'm getting box 3 which I think is a pretty good box (depending on the lip gloss sample size). 

I


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 10, 2012)

The headers are mixed up on the goop/non-goop boxes



> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting box number 26!
> 
> ...


----------



## Merryone (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder if BB has to purchase samples, or if samples are donated by the companies?  I imagine the logistics of filling the boxes would be difficult.  On this board, we only read the opinions of probably less than 1% of the people who receive BB's.  If BB only has 1000 Essie polishes, who gets those?  Surely someone is going to be disappointed.  

With all the beauty box subscriptions out there competing for product donations or deluxe sample stock, it maybe getting harder for some of the companies like BB to always make us happy, or give us exactly what we would like in our boxes.  Just my opinion, and yes, I was one of the unhappy ones last month, but to be honest, it wasn't BB's fault, how could they know that I had a gazillion of the same perfume samples already or that my hair was way too short to use the hair band.  But being human, I was a little disappointed too.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The headers are mixed up on the goop/non-goop boxes


 Thanks! They actually just updated mine... not that it matters though, I really don't notice a difference. I am just happy they didn't send me ANOTHER Luna bar!


----------



## Cathie (Oct 10, 2012)

I am absolutely disgusted with BB this month !!! A luna bar ,a candle,sunscreen and lip enhancer....I opted out for the Goop box. I sooo wanted the DDF brightener. I tryed to get it in the + 2 pack but it sold out before I could get it.If anyone wants to trade,let me know I have quite a few things over the last few months I havent had any use for.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 10, 2012)

[spoiler=Warning: Spoiler! Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum DDF Brightening Cleanser Orofluido Beauty Elixer Per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel in Melrose Mighty Leaf Tea

I hope the spoiler thing works. Is licorice good for acne?


----------



## merkington (Oct 10, 2012)

What I don't understand is how this is supposedly a Goop curated box, but it has the DDF cleanser that Birchbox literally just sampled 1-2 months ago. It's really hard for me to believe that it was a Goop pick, but instead that Birchbox had leftover samples and had to fit them in somewhere. 

My $.02.


----------



## BagLady (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree that Birchbox needs to divvy up the items a little bit more equally.  How is box 32 even fair when some people are getting boxes with only 4 items (and two of them are lifestyle extras)?
> 
> ...


 I completely agree with  you. That's what bothers me about BB. Some people are getting a full size nail polish or a beautyblender (along w/other goodies) and some people are getting 2 lifestyle items and some foil packets. 

Box 6 includes a full size item w/decent samples and then you have box 12 which includes 

a candle, a luna bar, sunscreen and a tiny lip balm.
That's not even close to equal. It's so frustrating.

I actually never realized that you could see all the different box variations until I found makeuptalk a couple of months ago. I think if they distributed the samples more equally, people wouldn't be as frustrated.

ï»¿


----------



## Squidling (Oct 10, 2012)

I have Box 1 it seems. Kinda meh on only getting 4 samples and 1 being a stupid Luna Bar...with fiber...I think they are trying to tell me something.

Products in Your October Box

 


Joanna Vargas Daily Serum
Ships Free



Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss
Ships Free



LUNA Fiber Chocolate Raspberry
Ships Free



essieÂ® goop picks Nail Polish Collection


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

Birchbox apparently saw my tweet saying how laughable it is that the Perfekt pill is a "deluxe" sample and sent me a c&amp;p tweet of "*we're so sorry you're not loving the sample* - we'd love to talk! Email (BB email here)" How could ANYONE love that sample?!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Birchbox apparently saw my tweet saying how laughable it is that the Perfekt pill is a "deluxe" sample and sent me a c&amp;p tweet of "*we're so sorry you're not loving the sample* - we'd love to talk! Email (BB email here)"
> 
> How could ANYONE love that sample?!


 what's there to talk about? it's a crappy sample that is literally only worth 12 cents. they should've known better.


----------



## AJCorletto (Oct 10, 2012)

This month I am getting 

Jouer Lip Enhancer

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

Vitivia Vitamin capsules

LUNA Protein Chocolate Peanut Butter
I am pretty excited about my box!


----------



## BEAUTYBUNNY10 (Oct 10, 2012)

_  _

I will trade everything in my box for a beauty blender!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never paid attention to myglam/ipsy emails.. what's going on with that? Did myglam just rebrand themselves, or did they create a whole separate thing I should have signed up for?


 Nope, they are rebranded now as ipsy. Still the same system, I think? 



> Originally Posted by *kelleidoscope89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can honestly say that for the first time since I signed up in March, I am 100% disappointed with my birchbox. I signed up for the goop box, and I am kicking myself.
> 
> ...


 That blows! Email them! 



> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Box 1 it seems. Kinda meh on only getting 4 samples and 1 being a stupid Luna Bar...with fiber...I think they are trying to tell me something.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely agree with  you. That's what bothers me about BB. Some people are getting a full size nail polish or a beautyblender (along w/other goodies) and some people are getting 2 lifestyle items and some foil packets.
> ...


 Agree with this 100%. I generally get annoyed with people who complain about which extras they get, or why their entire box isn't 100% geared to their unique snowflakiness, or whatever, but this is really weak. I am pretty mellow about BB (the only thing I have hated is the barf green color club from last month), but I couldn't imagine myself caring at all about this box. That third product is in every single sephora sun safety kit EVER; I have gotten it as a sample like 4 times. The last item would be the only one that is interesting to me, but we ALL know about that brand x100 because BB samples every one of their products. I feel like if there aren't two things I would be interested in and try in my BB it's not worth it to me. 

Maybe if there were a better custom theme to each box it would be better. Like, the different senses box from July. At least that one tried harder to connect the different products to each other. Transformation is a weak theme. I mean, yeah, putting stuff on your face is transformative. Duh.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 10, 2012)

two things BB should change:

-*advertising themselves as 4-5 DELUXE samples in each box.* because really, I don't count perfume vials and foil packets, or mini tubes of 99% air, as deluxe samples

-*divvying up boxes terribly.* my box isn't terrible. I'm not thrilled about the products because they're not the type of products I'm interested in. BUT when I see someone getting mascara, mary-lou manizer (I have it, it's amazing), AND a beauty blender?? my box with its fiber bar and pill-sized lip product sucks a** in comparison lol



> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox apparently saw my tweet saying how laughable it is that the Perfekt pill is a "deluxe" sample and sent me a c&amp;p tweet of "*we're so sorry you're not loving the sample* - we'd love to talk! Email (BB email here)"
> How could ANYONE love that sample?!


----------



## anida (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 4 (I think) and I'm kind of disappointed. The only thing I'm excited about is the Luna bar.


----------



## dreile (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey Ladies, Box 1 just update with another product!





Edit: Tried to spoiler but it didn't work for me!  SORRY!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> two things BB should change:
> 
> ...


 actually, someone mentioned earlier, that the website doesn't advertise 4-5 deluxe samples anymore.


----------



## gracewilson (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You and I must have similar profiles, we received the same box last month and it looks like we'll be box twins again this month.


Fun!  What did you think of the yellow nail polish?  lol  Did you see they added the Joanna Vargus serum to our box?  I'm happy with this box overall for sure!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

I see this at CVS all the time and it looks like the same idea as the coveted Beauty Blender, but with what appears to be a better grip, and it's only $5. I've never used a Beauty Blender, so I'm unaware of its magical powers, but I can't really see there being that much of a difference in a product that's really just a sponge, lol. But I guess since I haven't used one I don't know why people are so crazy about them.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies, Box 1 just update with another product!
> 
> ...


 Oooooh! I think I will use every single product in this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Birchbox apparently saw my tweet saying how laughable it is that the Perfekt pill is a "deluxe" sample and sent me a c&amp;p tweet of "*we're so sorry you're not loving the sample* - we'd love to talk! Email (BB email here)"
> 
> How could ANYONE love that sample?!


 I left a really long complaint on their FB about how annoyed I was with their welcome box on Friday night and they STILL haven't gotten back to me. I wasn't going to, but I might just have to write a blog entry complaining about it because it's been a reasonable amount of time for them to respond. &gt;|


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> what's there to talk about? it's a crappy sample that is literally only worth 12 cents. they should've known better.


 Right? I haven't emailed yet since my box isn't due here until Friday but once I do get it I'll probably go ahead and send a snarky email. Watch them "accidentally" send me a box full of luna bars and qtips next month. Maybe if they'd spent more time finding better samples they'd need less time for (crappy) damage control.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see this at CVS all the time and it looks like the same idea as the coveted Beauty Blender, but with what appears to be a better grip, and it's only $5. I've never used a Beauty Blender, so I'm unaware of its magical powers, but I can't really see there being that much of a difference in a product that's really just a sponge, lol. But I guess since I haven't used one I don't know why people are so crazy about them.


 Not as a comment on its overall utility, but it kind of looks like it goes in your butt.


----------



## gracewilson (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all of you ladies who are getting the essie, would you mind sharing your splurge item? I would be happy if I got nail polish every time it is possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

Mine is "Latest makeup color."  But looking back in my box history, I've been subbed since January and I've gotten nail polish in five boxes now: January (zoya feel), March (essie set in stones), may (color club foil collection), September (that terrible neon yellow), and now this month's essie.  that's a lot of polish!  I am a fan though, so I'll take it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I'm not even gonna say what this looks like to me.....


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

As someone posted a few pages back, The Look Bag sent Naked Princess Lip Gloss samples several months ago and this is what they looked like. They came in a little box with samples of 4 colors, with several uses of each color. I imagine they will either send out the little box of 4, or take the boxes apart and include just one sample, or if you're really lucky they MIGHT be putting in a full size...worth $26! The gloss is of great quality but too steep for me to buy a full size.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not as a comment on its overall utility, but it kind of looks like it goes in your butt.


 Hahahahahahaha, oh you are so right.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not as a comment on its overall utility, but it kind of looks like it goes in your butt.


 ROTFL I was thinking it, didn't say it! LMAO


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone posted a few pages back, The Look Bag sent Naked Princess Lip Gloss samples several months ago and this is what they looked like. They came in a little box with samples of 4 colors, with several uses of each color. I imagine they will either send out the little box of 4, or take the boxes apart and include just one sample, or if you're really lucky they MIGHT be putting in a full size...worth $26! The gloss is of great quality but too steep for me to buy a full size.


 I seriously doubt they're going to be fullsize... they're in a bunch of bags (at least 4 or 5), and I doubt BB is going to be that generous, especially with a $26 product. We might get slightly larger samples than those though, I hope, or else I think everyone is going to flip.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 10, 2012)

at least they changed that. do you know if they still display that in ads?

it was just especially annoying a year ago, bc when I first signed up, pretty much all my boxes were terrible and only had ONE deluxe sample, with silly things like penny-sized lip balms and perfume vials. and they had that "4-5 deluxe samples" advertised everywhere.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> actually, someone mentioned earlier, that the website doesn't advertise 4-5 deluxe samples anymore.


----------



## joyworld (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wynter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting it, and my splurge item actually is nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i dont think though thats a guarantee though... even my spurge item is Nail polish but not getting Essie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i was so hoping for that


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone posted a few pages back, The Look Bag sent Naked Princess Lip Gloss samples several months ago and this is what they looked like. They came in a little box with samples of 4 colors, with several uses of each color. I imagine they will either send out the little box of 4, or take the boxes apart and include just one sample, or if you're really lucky they MIGHT be putting in a full size...worth $26! The gloss is of great quality but too steep for me to buy a full size.


 


> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt they're going to be fullsize... they're in a bunch of bags (at least 4 or 5), and I doubt BB is going to be that generous, especially with a $26 product. We might get slightly larger samples than those though, I hope, or else I think everyone is going to flip.


 I was extremely pleased with this sample size when I received it, it truly makes the Perfekt Pill laughable. At least there were multiple uses in

multiple colors!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 10, 2012)

anyone know if there are ANY common products with the 'goop' theme box? if I'm not mistaken, all if not most of the past theme boxes had at least like one item in common, that wasn't a fiber bar.

I'm kind of surprised they didn't all come with an essie polish or something like that


----------



## tulippop (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> at least they changed that. do you know if they still display that in ads?
> 
> it was just especially annoying a year ago, bc when I first signed up, pretty much all my boxes were terrible and only had ONE deluxe sample, with silly things like penny-sized lip balms and perfume vials. and they had that "4-5 deluxe samples" advertised everywhere.


They still do when I go look on the join tab https://www.birchbox.com/join (not a referral link)

_"*Receive deluxe samples from the best brands for $10/month*. Complete your Profile to get products picked especially for you."_


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all of you ladies who are getting the essie, would you mind sharing your splurge item? I would be happy if I got nail polish every time it is possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have it set to latest makeup color and I get a nail polish in almost every other box


----------



## melonz (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Celestemel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm getting Box 32. Took me a while but I figured out how to find the number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box32


 I am so jealous of your box!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those who have gotten the Liqwd samples before, how are they packaged? in foil packs or some sort of tiny bottle?


 I got them last month and the shampoo and conditioner were foil packets... the shampoo was only enough for one lather (and I always do 2 lathers on my hair) so it wasn't even enough for one use for me. But the volume catalyst was a nice sized spray container.. it will definitely be good for several uses and it's great for travelling!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

Have we stopped calling box 1 a punishment box yet? I don't feel punished...Kiehl's is my favorite skincare brand, a lipgloss, and a nail polish? Obviously I don't know sizes, but I feel like that is a good box for me. To each their own, but I'd hardly call it a punishment.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #23.  Refresher of what's in it:

Products in Your October Box




Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml
Ships Free




theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
Ships Free




Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
Ships Free




Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Ships Free




LiQWd The Perfect Wave
Ships Free




LiQWd SiLK Professional Deep Conditioning Treatment
Ships Free

 
                              
I'm really excited about everything in my box.  I'm a tea lover, so very glad that that will be my lifestyle extra and not another Luna Bar.  Also looking forward to receiving the LiQWd products.

Glad I opted out of goop... feeling for you ladies with some not-so-great boxes.

I feel as though I've been pretty lucky with my past boxes.  I've been subbed since June and have only been unhappy with one box (last month - I only used the polish, which I'm wearing now, despite it chipping a little bit.)  I was even okay with my August box where I got those stupid Eye Rock stickers because I really loved everything else in my box.

I'm not sure if I want to stay subbed or not.  Sure, I've been happy with my boxes, but my luck has to run out at some point.


----------



## elleystar (Oct 10, 2012)

OK, so usually every month I read on here, avoiding as many spoilers as I can, avoid logging in to the BB site, and don't even look at my box shipping weight, because I like surprises. But after reading the last couple of days, I wanted to know today if I am getting a crap box so I could go sign up for Ipsy. Well, I'm getting Box 1, that's decent, so I'll keep BB for now I guess. I was really hoping to try the MLM. Thrilled about the gloss though since I just said earlier today I'd love to try some. I don't polish my nails so I'll give away the Essie and I highly doubt I can even eat the Luna Barsince I don't believe they are gluten free. I'll probably be joining in the trades in a few days.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have "latest make up color" as my splurge. I really don't know that it impacts anything.


Aaaaand I've got foundation as mine and I'm getting an essie polish this month.


----------



## dreile (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have we stopped calling box 1 a punishment box yet? I don't feel punished...Kiehl's is my favorite skincare brand, a lipgloss, and a nail polish? Obviously I don't know sizes, but I feel like that is a good box for me. To each their own, but I'd hardly call it a punishment.


 I wouldn't call it a punishment either!  I am receiving this box and am excited about it!!  Of course it helps that it is now fully updated. LOL


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have we stopped calling box 1 a punishment box yet? I don't feel punished...Kiehl's is my favorite skincare brand, a lipgloss, and a nail polish? Obviously I don't know sizes, but I feel like that is a good box for me. To each their own, but I'd hardly call it a punishment.


 We'll see what the sample sizes are like.... and the colors of the gloss/nail polish. Hopefully the Kiehl's will be decent sized and not a foil packet that is one use.... same with the lip gloss!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not as a comment on its overall utility, but it kind of looks like it goes in your butt.






 Just reading this while at the office--snorting and crying here!  OMG--you're gonna get me fired.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 10, 2012)

I just went to look at my box I am pretty happy with my selections in box 3! I like them because I haven't tried any of the brands and that's what I look foward to most! I can't eat the Luna bar so that stinks but it is what it is!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't call it a punishment either!  I am receiving this box and am excited about it!!  Of course it helps that it is now fully updated. LOL


 lol yeah for sure. When it was just a sad little nail polish curiosity was killing me.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm happy with box 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loliki (Oct 10, 2012)

This can be the new Punishment Box.

I doubt anyone will disagree with me.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box12


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have we stopped calling box 1 a punishment box yet? I don't feel punished...Kiehl's is my favorite skincare brand, a lipgloss, and a nail polish? Obviously I don't know sizes, but I feel like that is a good box for me. To each their own, but I'd hardly call it a punishment.


 i second that emotion.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box is a little dull, nothing exciting, though I've seen interesting items in other boxes. not sure how I like having more than one food item.. haven't seen pictures of the actual boxes, but I'm guessing my box is teeny tiny samples + food.
> 
> ...


 I got this one too.  I am a bit disappointed 2 non beauty products plus a teeny lip gloss sample!  I will be curious to see how big the DDF cleanser is.


----------



## Emr410 (Oct 10, 2012)

For those talking about the website wording, their first FAQ states: "Every month, you'll receive a box filled with beauty, grooming, and lifestyle samples from both up-and-coming and well known brands. Each delivery will include a mix of categories, as well as lifestyle items. Samples are generously sized, with enough product to allow you to figure out if they're right for you." So even if they removed the wording deluxe, they do promise samples that are generously sized to tell if its for you. I don't think the perfeckt sample falls into that description.


----------



## dreile (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *loliki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This can be the new Punishment Box.
> 
> ...


 Maybe it is just not finished updating yet!  At least we can hope that is the case.

Otherwise I feel your pain.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

> This can be the new Punishment Box. I doubt anyone will disagree with me. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box12


 That is indeed a pretty terrible box. :eek2: If it's the Jouer lip enhancer sample I got (mine was free with some other samples I requested directly from the brand) it is a teensy tiny tube. And the Supergoop are foil packets. I really hope for your sake that there's a 5th item that just hasn't been uploaded yet, because I really feel for you. :hug:


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As someone posted a few pages back, The Look Bag sent Naked Princess Lip Gloss samples several months ago and this is what they looked like. They came in a little box with samples of 4 colors, with several uses of each color. I imagine they will either send out the little box of 4, or take the boxes apart and include just one sample, or if you're really lucky they MIGHT be putting in a full size...worth $26! The gloss is of great quality but too steep for me to buy a full size.





> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt they're going to be fullsize... they're in a bunch of bags (at least 4 or 5), and I doubt BB is going to be that generous, especially with a $26 product. We might get slightly larger samples than those though, I hope, or else I think everyone is going to flip.


 I just searched out of curiosity and found that one of these samples was included in the August Glymm bag. Tiny size, just one, on a card like a perfume sample.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have we stopped calling box 1 a punishment box yet? I don't feel punished...Kiehl's is my favorite skincare brand, a lipgloss, and a nail polish? Obviously I don't know sizes, but I feel like that is a good box for me. To each their own, but I'd hardly call it a punishment.


I believe I am getting box 1, and if these are the contents, then this is my favorite BB ever since I started the sub in March!


----------



## Anodyne (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm done with Birchbox.  Too many things about them have been pissing me off.  I already had Beauty Army; I also just added Ipsy since everyone's so giddy about their October bags.  The secret removal of "4-5" and "deluxe" from the front page was the last straw.  This is the e-mail I sent (sorry so long):



> Hello,
> 
> I'm writing this e-mail because of how disappointed I am in how things have
> changed. I don't appreciate the bait and switch tactics Birchbox has
> ...


----------



## spwest (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *loliki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This can be the new Punishment Box.
> 
> ...


They have to be putting something else in that....right?


----------



## lalafuji (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,this is my first post.

I just saw my Oct.birchbox is updated today,I opt.in for Goop but seems like I am recieving Transformation box.

I think this is box 1?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box2


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Have we stopped calling box 1 a punishment box yet? I don't feel punished...Kiehl's is my favorite skincare brand, a lipgloss, and a nail polish? Obviously I don't know sizes, but I feel like that is a good box for me. To each their own, but I'd hardly call it a punishment.


 I really love how Box 1 looks, I would have been much happier with it than the one I'm getting! I would've taken it when it was just showimg the Essie too. I'm getting a box with the Perfekt but I'm so (secondhand) annoyed for all the girls who got the box with the candle AND Luna bar. That must be a contender for the worst "beauty" sub box ever... Birchbox REALLY tried with that one.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *loliki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This can be the new Punishment Box.
> 
> ...


 Definitely. And not to rub salt in any wounds, but my cynical sense of humor has me imagining a bunch of random letters being sent out. A's to Jenny's, T's to Lisa's, etc. I know they have other options with words and quotes, but I can't help to laugh at the possibility of people receiving a candle they're already pissed about with the letter Q on it.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know what BB is thinking when I see those two boxes side by side. It's like they took out the full sized items, because of the box envy, but just started giving out really tiny boxes instead.
 

That said, I totally wouldn't have minded getting that candle in addition to the stuff in my box that I'm happy with. I like candles, and the fragrance sounds interesting.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Definitely. And not to rub salt in any wounds, but my cynical sense of humor has me imagining a bunch of random letters being sent out. A's to Jenny's, T's to Lisa's, etc. I know they have other options with words and quotes, but I can't help to laugh at the possibility of peopleÂ receiving a candleÂ they're already pissed about withÂ the letterÂ Q on it.


 LMAO I am literally cackling in the middle of my (very small) programming lecture. And the worst part is that you can't even burn the candle and feel satisfied that you're destroying it - because you're just using it!!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely. And not to rub salt in any wounds, but my cynical sense of humor has me imagining a bunch of random letters being sent out. A's to Jenny's, T's to Lisa's, etc. I know they have other options with words and quotes, but I can't help to laugh at the possibility of people receiving a candle they're already pissed about with the letter Q on it.


 Bahahahaha I definitely had to muffle my laughter at work! I can defitely forsee this happening...


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely. And not to rub salt in any wounds, but my cynical sense of humor has me imagining a bunch of random letters being sent out. A's to Jenny's, T's to Lisa's, etc. I know they have other options with words and quotes, but I can't help to laugh at the possibility of people receiving a candle they're already pissed about with the letter Q on it.


  and honestly how big can that candle be??  i mean our boxes arent really all that big in size to have a full sized candle in there.... i dont see it... but maybe they will be short and really wide?

i feel for those that have this box......


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 10, 2012)

That has to be one tiiiiiinnnyy candle.


----------



## Kimber123 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey new here, been lurking forever! Decided to finally join. Looks like I am getting box 10. I am eh about it. Could be better could be worse, most excited for the

hair serum
jouer lip enhancer
 if it's not a small tiny sample lol


----------



## Steffi (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting that same box!

I got my shipping email yesterday and it stated it's a goop box(I opted in for it), and from the description of the page it looks like a goop box too.

Is anyone else annoyed they're not doing box photos with samples like they used to, just a picture of the box by itself?


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 10, 2012)

At this point I don't even care what I get, I just want my dashboard to update or to get the shipping email. I'm such an impatient person.


----------



## marygoround (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm supposed to get the same box. My link shows it as Box 25. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box25

 I'm not THRILLED to the sky about the box because I really wanted a BeautyBlender, the Chantecaille mascara, or Essie nail polish

  but I also can't complain when I see some of those other "punishment" boxes.  I just hope that these products are a nice size.  I've been subscribing since May and almost all of my boxes had a full-sized or decently sized product to make it worthwhile to receive stuff like Color Club's Tweet Me or a Tili bag or any of the perfume samples, which I've gotten 4 out of six times.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 10, 2012)

I peeked I had to I was too scared to get a candle with the letter Q on it! Haha! Here is my box contents

Ouidad Climate ControlÂ® Heat &amp; Humidity Gel 
Buy
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml 
Buy
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer 
Buy
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter 
Buy
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches 
 
I am relieved and thrilled! Especially for the hair product because my hair just does not behave!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my box update and tracking #. I have done the sneakpeek on my blog but not here simply because several pages were missing at the time I did it plus most pages had one to three items on it so it wasn't worth posting the sneak peek.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine is box 26- is this goop? I asked for transformation.


----------



## berryjm (Oct 10, 2012)

Does BB really think that the Miracle Skin Transformer spf 20 face is reeeealllyyy different from the Miracle Skin Transformer spf 20 body? Seriously.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marygoround* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm supposed to get the same box. My link shows it as Box 25. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box25
> 
> ...


Plus you at least got 6 items with the Tili bag. The welcome box only has 5 items including the Tili bag. I feel like it's fine if they want to get rid of them, but at least don't cheap out and only give 4 other items with it.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ugh just realized that my Luna bar is peanut butter according the BB site. I am allergic to peanuts, I wish there was a way for us to tell Birchbox in our profiles what we are allergic to. That is a waste of a "sample" for me :/


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 10, 2012)

26 is indeed a Goop box. Boxes 1 - 21 are Transformation while 22 and up are Goop boxes.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

I tried the Dr. Jart BB Cream again today. Just...no. I have oily skin to begin with, and it just emphasized the oiliness where I applied it. Same deal with the Jouer Tinted Moisturizer from August. This "Miracle Skin Transformer" appears to just be more of the same crap, so I have little to no hope for it.


----------



## Anodyne (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought it was the other way around?
 



> 26 is indeed a Goop box. Boxes 1 - 21 are Transformation while 22 and up are Goop boxes.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anodyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm done with Birchbox.  Too many things about them have been pissing me off.  I already had Beauty Army; I also just added Ipsy since everyone's so giddy about their October bags.  The secret removal of "4-5" and "deluxe" from the front page was the last straw.  This is the e-mail I sent (sorry so long):


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 26 is indeed a Goop box. Boxes 1 - 21 are Transformation while 22 and up are Goop boxes.


 the headings were flipped starting sometime last night through sometime today (idk when they were changed) but i'm getting #1 and it's definitely a goop box according to the current heading and my email (and also i opted in).


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you positive? I have that box and my description was Goop at first but was then updated to transformation about 2 hours ago. !???! LOL I am so confused... I opted out of Goop?! I still haven't received it yet buy I hope it's not goop just because I dislike GP ;D


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 26 is indeed a Goop box. Boxes 1 - 21 are Transformation while 22 and up are Goop boxes.


Huh? I'm confused. I thought it was the other way around, 1-21 Goop and 22-35 Transformation.

I got my shipping emails on the goop box (according to email) i am receiving box 1 and on my transformation box i am receiving box 23.

And i thought Essie is part of the Goop picks.

Anyways...doesn't really matter I guess, just semantics..as long as we're all clear on which box we are receiving.


----------



## libedon (Oct 10, 2012)

Update: I finally got a shipping email, and I'm officially goopy. If it helps any of my maniacal trackers, I'm 23 and live on the west coast.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2012)

The candle is 2.25 x 2.25 x 2.75 I looked on their website. It does have a 15 hour burn time according to them.Tiny still, a votive basically a taller tea light.  Then a bar and 2 beauty items and the supergoop is foil samples! Seriously! I am always optimistic but this is not looking good.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh just realized that my Luna bar is peanut butter according the BB site. I am allergic to peanuts, I wish there was a way for us to tell Birchbox in our profiles what we are allergic to. That is a waste of a "sample" for me :/


nope. They said so in their FAQs too: http://www.birchbox.com/about/faq#samples-307

*I have allergies to certain products and ingredients. What do I do?*
Unfortunately, we are not able to guarantee that your box won't contain any specific products or ingredients. Because we take allergies seriously and we don't want to over-promise and under-deliver, we cannot accommodate allergies. We understand if that makes it hard for you to begin or continue our service, but we hope you'll stick with it and we encourage you to give the occasional trouble products away to a friend!

If you do have known allergies to certain products/ingredients, we highly suggest that you first check the product's ingredients before you test out your sample. A list of ingredients can be found on every product's page in our Birchbox Shop.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Dr. Jart BB Cream again today. Just...no. I have oily skin to begin with, and it just emphasized the oiliness where I applied it. Same deal with the Jouer Tinted Moisturizer from August. This "Miracle Skin Transformer" appears to just be more of the same crap, so I have little to no hope for it.


yes, i agree. None of the bb/cc/tinted moisturizers/etc. that I received from beauty subs I can actually use. i think the promises of the multi purpose creams like bb and cc only work for some people. I mean, we are not all literally cut from the same cloth, how could one cream work for all of us right?

anything i am using now on the regular i have to purchase, since i need to make sure the color matches.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 26 is indeed a Goop box. Boxes 1 - 21 are Transformation while 22 and up are Goop boxes.


 I am getting the dreaded box 12 with the candle and it is Goop. Both my e-mail and the blurb on my page confirm it.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 10, 2012)

So far, I have seen one other person say they are getting box 10. Where are my box twins? Does anyone know what the samples of the Eve Lom will look like? Do I see foil packets in my future. Even if they are I am still excited to try the Eve Lom Cleanser and Eve Lom Muslin Cloth.  I know the Jouer sample will be crap. Just trying to stay optimistic.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Oct 10, 2012)

Same here I'm just mad and cancelling....


----------



## gemstone (Oct 10, 2012)

I feel like we should stop complaining about box 12 etc, that only have a couple items in them unti we actually GET the box as clearly they are not done updating the pages! 

On a similar note, I already own the candles featured in that box!  They were selling them at anthro maybe a year ago and I had one with my initial and one that said "joy."  They are small candles but not TEENY and are quite a bit larger than a tea candle.


----------



## Dianochka (Oct 10, 2012)

> I'm done with Birchbox.Â  Too many things about them have been pissing me off.Â  I already had Beauty Army; I also just added Ipsy since everyone's so giddy about their October bags.Â  The secret removal of "4-5" and "deluxe" from the front page was the last straw.Â  This is the e-mail I sent (sorry so long):


 I think this letter is very well and maturely composed. Please let us know of any response!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am getting a beauty blender and have no use for it. I am willing to trade for something else but it seems the boxes are a bit light this month...


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 11. I'm not exactly thrilled about it because of all the cool things everyone else seems to be getting. I hope the lip perfection gel is a decent size. Meh. Hopefully the skin stuff won't be 10 shades too dark like it was last time. This sub is starting to really frustrate me.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> nope. They said so in their FAQs too: http://www.birchbox.com/about/faq#samples-307
> ...


 That really sucks, what if one month you get a whole box that you can't use because you are allergic to everything!


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought it was the other way around: 1-21 Goop; 22 and up Transformation?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh just realized that my Luna bar is peanut butter according the BB site. I am allergic to peanuts, I wish there was a way for us to tell Birchbox in our profiles what we are allergic to. That is a waste of a "sample" for me :/


 Yep! I'm allergic too! It's so irritating. 



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That really sucks, what if one month you get a whole box that you can't use because you are allergic to everything!


 There was one month where I got the lara bar with nuts (allergic) and the lavender Harvey Prince perfume (allergic). I've also gotten the blender cleanser (for the beauty blender I DONT own, which is lavender scented, so I couldn't use that either...


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

Did some detective work for some of the ones not posted yet. The Malin+Goetz Grapefruit Face Cleanser is a foil packet. Ouidad is in a foil packet. EVE LOM is a foil packet, and there is one little muslin cloth.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep! I'm allergic too! It's so irritating.
> 
> There was one month where I got the lara bar with nuts (allergic) and the lavender Harvey Prince perfume (allergic). I've also gotten the blender cleanser (for the beauty blender I DONT own, which is lavender scented, so I couldn't use that either...


 I would hate that! What did they say...did you e-mail them?


----------



## Anodyne (Oct 10, 2012)

Ugh.  Allergies are the worst.  My #1 is soy which everyone thinks is cool to put in EVERYTHING.  Soy lotion, soy candles, soy lattes, soy soy soy.  It's a nightmare.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 10, 2012)

Also, am I one of the few that actually likes that the birchboxes are different?  If I wanted to have something be exactly what everyone else had I would just go buy a set from sephora.  I am a sucker for surprises.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *loliki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This can be the new Punishment Box.
> 
> ...


 yes, twelve is the new punishment box. box 1 looks nice now. i have been dying to try out kiehl's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anodyne (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, am I one of the few that actually likes that the birchboxes are different?  If I wanted to have something be exactly what everyone else had I would just go buy a set from sephora.  I am a sucker for surprises.


 I like it, but not at the expense of efficiency.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else annoyed they're not doing box photos with samples like they used to, just a picture of the box by itself?


 yes! it looks so lame in comparison to other boxes.  I did see that they're trying to hire a photographer on their website.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes, twelve is the new punishment box. box 1 looks nice now. i have been dying to try out kiehl's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Went to Nordstom the other day to smell things at the Kiehl's counter. Sales lady was SUPER friendly, even when I told her I had zero money to spend. She gave my friend and I two foil packs of one of their new scents. I got a lotion and a face wash, I think.


----------



## CarmenVF (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Fun!  What did you think of the yellow nail polish?  lol  Did you see they added the Joanna Vargus serum to our box?  I'm happy with this box overall for sure!


 The yellow polish wasn't for me. Perhaps if they'd given it to me at the beginning of summer, I could have worn it on my toes on a beach day. Instead I gave it to my niece, who was happy with it. I'm excited for this addition to the box. Hope it's a decent size sample.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting the dreaded box 12 with the candle and it is Goop. Both my e-mail and the blurb on my page confirm it.


 

I just looked on birchbox- Goop is boxes 1 through 22 and 23 through the end is transformation. The little text on the left either mentions goop or transformation.


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a question hopefully someone can answer.  I've had a BB sub for 6 months and right after I got the goop email I received an email (on another email account) to join. My first account I opted in for goop and my new sub I opted out.  Will I get a welcome box for the second sub?  Or do you only get the welcome box if you buy a gift sub?  My info still says "your box will be shipping soon".  I don't want a welcome box so I am hoping not to get one.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 11. I'm not exactly thrilled about it because of all the cool things everyone else seems to be getting. I hope the lip perfection gel is a decent size. Meh. Hopefully the skin stuff won't be 10 shades too dark like it was last time. This sub is starting to really frustrate me.


 I hate to break it to you but the lip gel is a foil packet the size of a pill :/


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 10, 2012)

Found this:


----------



## classybroad (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question hopefully someone can answer.  I've had a BB sub for 6 months and right after I got the goop email I received an email (on another email account) to join. My first account I opted in for goop and my new sub I opted out.  Will I get a welcome box for the second sub?  Or do you only get the welcome box if you buy a gift sub?  My info still says "your box will be shipping soon".  I don't want a welcome box so I am hoping not to get one.


I think the welcome box is only when you gift someone a box


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spwest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an FYI- I emailed Ipsy and if you sign up today (like, nowish) you can still get the October bag!  I'm turning into a sub junkie....


 I just signed up for Ipsy! Thanks for the heads up. I'm a sad panda about my goop candle box (though they'll probably add one more item, right? RIGHT?!) and had my eye on the October Ipsy bag since their email about the mascara.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, my box sucks
> 
> ...


I'll trade my beauty blender for the Essie nail polish!


----------



## marygoround (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Plus you at least got 6 items with the Tili bag. The welcome box only has 5 items including the Tili bag. I feel like it's fine if they want to get rid of them, but at least don't cheap out and only give 4 other items with it.


 What was in this month's Welcome Box?  I'm just curious because I gave my friend a 3-month subscription for her birthday that started in October.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this:


 what is that white thing on the far left? the only thing i would be excited for is the mascara..


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 10, 2012)

Also, Sleep Number mattress stores are giving away a free illume candle (same company that is in this month's box)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what is that white thing on the far left? the only thing i would be excited for is the mascara..


that's the muslim cloth that you use with the eve lom cleanser


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's the muslim cloth that you use with the eve lom cleanser


 oh ok. thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

well now that box #1 has totally updated i am looking forward to it, especially compared to my last two months. but this month still leaves a bad taste in my mouth because there are a lot of awful boxes that i could have received, and that's the part about birchbox that bothers me, because i HAVE been that unlucky person several months (getting stick on eyeliner for my 6th month, while other people got full size pixi, yup) and i think the reason ipsy is more appealing as of lately.


----------



## BEAUTYBUNNY10 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting a beauty blender and have no use for it. I am willing to trade for something else but it seems the boxes are a bit light this month...


 Interested in anything in my box?


----------



## OiiO (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree, that has to be one of the most expensive boxes this month!

*drool*



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THAT'S THE MOST AMAZING BOX I'VE EVER SEEN. A beauty blender AND mary lou manizer?? sob. I reaaally should have opted out of that goop garbage lol


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Sleep Number mattress stores are giving away a free illume candle (same company that is in this month's box)


 Is it just me or are half of Birchbox's "deluxe" samples always stuff that other companies (or the companies themselves) are giving away for free, whether it's a promotion or by a customer's request? The more I think about it, the more I think that all of the stuff that we get in our boxes is just stuff that Birchbox has managed to get for free in exchange for advertising the products and sticking a link in their shop.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 10, 2012)

I have no clue when my box is supposed to arrive, but I have a date this weekend and I reallyyy want the Mary Lou already damn it! 



 My shipping info is STILL not updated. I am thinking of going to Sephora to get a sample ... any excuse to go to Sephora is a good thing. 

I am also bummed because I want to do my unboxing video before YouTube gets flooded with unboxing and review videos. I am so lame...


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I also received Box 8 in September and August. Thats 3 months in a row....Does anyone else notice getting the same number box every month?


 Me! I got box 1 (which was waiting for me after work...YAY!) and I got box 1 for September. I am not sure about August since it was my first month. But I am starting to see a trend.

LOVE my box!! Can't wait to try ALL the items including the LUNA bar and tea. So happy I got the blender I coveted!





For those curious about the pages not fully updated yet: I got received 6 products in my box but my page only shows 5. The Kiehl's pic is missing from my box list. So for those who only are seeing 4 products, there's hope!!

Edit: I received box 17 instead of box 1 (sorry about that!)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marygoround* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What was in this month's Welcome Box?  I'm just curious because I gave my friend a 3-month subscription for her birthday that started in October.


 Well they have it listed as

boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel

tili Bags Small Collection 1

Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

Pixi Beauty Lid &amp; Line
But I didn't get the gel. As far as I can tell, most people got the blotting sheets from boscia instead. I'm giving them 24 hours to update the page and fix it in case it was just a screw up or else I'm going to be writing them another very angry message because i would not be nearly as pissed about this box if I got the gel vs. what I actually got.

Basically left overs and scraps. The only item worthwhile was the Pixi item. LOL thus my extremely angry FB message to them


----------



## jesmari (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting transformation box #23 and I am so not happy. Last month they sent me 2 foil packets and the spray from Liqwd.  Now this month they are sending me 2 more Liqwd packets!!! WHY Birchbox WHYYYY!? I wouldn't care so much if I ended up getting these like maybe a few months down the road, but I'm not eager to test out another product from a brand I wasn't impressed with right away. Kinda bummed. Just curious did anyone else who got Liqwd last month get it again this month? I can't be the only one can I ?


----------



## galaxiigrl (Oct 10, 2012)

My birchbox arrived today. I got box 10, and I'm pretty disappointed:

*Jouer Lip Enhancer* (This is tiny, 0.07 fl.oz., the tube is about 1.25" long and .5" wide at the top).
*OROFLUIDO Elixir* (This is the third or fourth hair oil I've received from birchbox. Please stop sending me hair oil).
*EVE LOM Cleanser* (Foil packet)
*EVE LOM Muslin Cloth* (one cloth, basically it's just a washcloth)
*LUNA Bar* (allergic, can't eat it, whatever, not birchbox's fault).
*Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum*  (Also tiny, 0.06 fl oz., tube is exactly the same size as the Jouer Lip Enhancer).
*Kusmi Tea Paris - Wellness Essentials *(Nope, caffeine gives me heart palpitations; another "whatever").
 
Blah, tiny skincare samples, food I can't eat/drink. I hear good things about the Orofluido, but that's not enough to save this box for me.
 
I was super excited when I saw Essie in the video for the Goop boxes, but it turns out that those were in the regular boxes. I thought it was a no-brainer to opt in for the Goop box because the Teen Vogue box was so fantastic for me. I don't know what I'll do the next time they have an option to get a curated box!


----------



## amidea (Oct 10, 2012)

is there anyone who is getting the vitamins who isn't interested in them? i would like to try them so if so pm me!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or are half of Birchbox's "deluxe" samples always stuff that other companies (or the companies themselves) are giving away for free, whether it's a promotion or by a customer's request? The more I think about it, the more I think that all of the stuff that we get in our boxes is just stuff that Birchbox has managed to get for free in exchange for advertising the products and sticking a link in their shop.


It's interesting that you mention this, because I've thought the same thing. The Eve Lom cleanser would have been a great sample to receive, but it's the same sample that they give away for free if you request it from the company directly (I receive a response from Eve Lom saying they don't have any samples for the next 4 months which makes me think they sent them all to Birchbox this month.) I've written to Birchbox before asking why most of their samples say "sample- not for sale" on them because that should mean the samples should be given out for free (and they are at Sephora or Ulta or other many other places). Their response was that Birchbox is also service - part of the price that we pay includes them rounding up samples for us and sending them out to us. While that is true, I'm not paying them to get me free samples that I could otherwise get myself (especially since they advertise free shipping - so I don't include shipping in the value of the box I receive). While I understand that it is a good business practice for them and the company providing samples - the company wouldn't have to make different samples and gets advertisement, and Birchbox wouldn't have to pay for the samples (or not much) and they can make money off the boxes (which can be hard to do even with so many subscribers). However, it's not a smart way to spend my money.  This will be my 12th month with Birchbox this month, and given the fact that they've secretly switched the wording on their website, their lame/canned customer service responses, and that the only thing that's keeping me with them is the point system (which means I'm just effectively buying points), I'm going to cancel and use my money elsewhere.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or are half of Birchbox's "deluxe" samples always stuff that other companies (or the companies themselves) are giving away for free, whether it's a promotion or by a customer's request? The more I think about it, the more I think that all of the stuff that we get in our boxes is just stuff that Birchbox has managed to get for free in exchange for advertising the products and sticking a link in their shop.


 I'm pretty sure Birchbox doesn't pay for any of the items that go into their boxes, which why they are able to charge you just $10 to cover shipping + shop credit.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no clue when my box is supposed to arrive, but I have a date this weekend and I reallyyy want the Mary Lou already damn it!
> 
> ...


 I know how you feel girl. Birchbox and monthly favorite videos are sooo time sensitve. Unless you're an established YouTuber, if you miss the window, it's no bueno. Here's to hoping we both get to make unboxing videos asap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Birchbox doesn't pay for any of the items that go into their boxes, which why they are able to charge you just $10 to cover shipping + shop credit.


They probably pay for the full-sized samples that go into people's boxes. Those are getting rarer and rarer though...


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've actually gotten most of those things in my previous BBs. Sorry!



> Originally Posted by *BEAUTYBUNNY10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interested in anything in my box?


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so confused. 

I have two subs.

Sub #1 I got an email and opted in for Goop. Don't have a shipping email and my box page _says _Goop but shows Box #3 I believe.  

Sub #2 I never got an email and didn't opt in or out for Goop. I have a shipping email that says Goop, a box page that says Goop but shows Box #5. No clue what is going on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreile (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me! I got box 1 (which was waiting for me after work...YAY!) and I got box 1 for September. I am not sure about August since it was my first month. But I am starting to see a trend.
> ...


 What all did you get in your box?

Are you sure you got Box #1 as I don't see a blender listed for that box.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me! I got box 1 (which was waiting for me after work...YAY!) and I got box 1 for September. I am not sure about August since it was my first month. But I am starting to see a trend.
> ...


 What number box did you get? can you put up pictures?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's the muslim cloth that you use with the eve lom cleanser


That's something different to be included in the box (in a good way that they don't leave it to you to get it yourself).


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's something different to be included in the box (in a good way that they don't leave it to you to get it yourself).


 yeah. like how they sent people the beauty blender cleanser before they got the beauty blender itself, or a conditioner without the shampoo to match. at least with the my shade of brown box i got, i have a facial wash/toner/face scrub deluxe sample set. my box came last week and i still have tons of it to use up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You and I must have similar profiles, we received the same box last month and it looks like we'll be box twins again this month.


 I got those two boxes too - guess we're triplets!


----------



## BettieCrocker (Oct 10, 2012)

So I threw a diff email address in when the goop newsletter went out to reserve a box. I opted in on my original account but got a "transformation email".... This morning I got an email from Birchbox/goop to buy the goop box. So I opened another subscription. Interesting. My main account still has septembers info :/


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah. like how they sent people the beauty blender cleanser before they got the beauty blender itself, or a conditioner without the shampoo to match. at least with the my shade of brown box i got, i have a facial wash/toner/face scrub deluxe sample set. my box came last week and i still have tons of it to use up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think it also depends on the companies and what they want to send out


----------



## berryjm (Oct 10, 2012)

Is it just me or did anyone else expect a super awesome box from birchbox last month for their 2 year anniversary? Needless to say I was underwhelmed by foil packets of products. I was hoping that it would include something exciting, beyond another color club nail polish. Disappointment. Then they teamed up with goop, which I also expected some really great stuff/a full size something/at least a really big sample of something great. And again disappointment. Previously the boxes when they teamed up with someone else ended up including at least something good. I mean great that some boxes got Essie, but In my teenvogue I got an Essie, a tarte lipsurgence, and a twistband. Why in the world are the October boxes better than the goop boxes. When did it become the thing for bb to send tea AND bars in the same box? It doesn't make sense. Their subscriptions have skyrocketed and I feel like as they grew their boxes shrunk in value, which is exactly the opposite direction that it should have gone. With more subs and money coming in, they should be able to snag more and more large (true deluxe sized) samples. As a company they should be expecting more from their suppliers. We expect more from them, and we are the ones paying for these foil packets, tea, bars, HAND SANITIZER packets, and other random box filling samples, that we could get for free by doing the same thing bb does and contact companies directly. This is becoming such a disappointment.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know how you feel girl. Birchbox and monthly favorite videos are sooo time sensitve. Unless you're an established YouTuber, if you miss the window, it's no bueno. Here's to hoping we both get to make unboxing videos asap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG this sucks haha...It's so hard because last month I was one of the first to get my box and now I have NO clue when this thing will get here! LOL

Good luck Jess, can't wait to see your vid


----------



## kaitlynd (Oct 10, 2012)

After a little inspiration, I also just signed up for the October ipsy! Excited.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 10, 2012)

I bet all of these other subs are LOVING all the BB hate and cancellations.

I kind of feel a little bit bad for them (not too bad though)


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG this sucks haha...It's so hard because last month I was one of the first to get my box and now I have NO clue when this thing will get here! LOL
> ...


 I live in Socal, too. My shipping info says it should be here on the 15th.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shutterbug68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so confused.
> 
> ...


 box #5 is goop.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Oct 10, 2012)

The Essie colors have changed on the birchbox website. There used to be a pretty dark purple color and its not there anymore.


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the welcome box is only when you gift someone a box


 No...I bought two subs and got welcome boxes on both. They weren't gift subs or subs bought with points. Straight up, monthly subs.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Candyfloss1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what size the
> 
> ...


Not sure the exact size, but they have spoiler pictures on their FB page that should give you a decent estimate.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Candyfloss1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nevermind, figured it out.


 both sample sized


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting a good box (23). I'm happy to finally be trying the LiQWd products this time around as I wanted to before, but I wish they were sending shampoo and conditioner instead of conditioner and styling. If anyone has the other LiQWd products they're willing to part with, I have a trade list!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I live in Socal, too. My shipping info says it should be here on the 15th.


 Oh, thank you! I never get mine that late...stupid Goops holding up my box! He He He j/k


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

> Not sure the exact size, but they have spoiler pictures on their FB page that should give you a decent estimate.


 If you zoom into the picture of the Mox enough, you can see that it's 0.1oz, or half the size of the full-size.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 3 with the hair powder, face mask, embryolisse, naked princess lipgloss, and luna bar. I'm excited for everything but the hair powder - I JUST received the same sample from birchbox a couple of months ago. I'm going to try and keep an open mind for all of the other stuff. I've always wanted to try Embryolisse, so at least that's a win.

But the hair powder? Birchbox, I'm drafting my email right now...muahahaha


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm half expecting my DDF Cleanser to leak onto everything simply because the smell of anise (black licorice) makes me gag. It would just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 10, 2012)

I love Birchbox.  I know that some months/items are going to be awful, but at least I get to try them and make the decision for myself.  With that said, I'm really happy with my boxes this month:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box24

I don't really want anything in this box but the Manizer by The Balm, but I'm thinking it is going to be awesome on its own! 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box1

Love that I'm getting the polish, lipgloss, the Kiehls, and even the raspberry bar.  I'm sure the serum is great, but eeh.
And to make this month even more sweet, I have an order coming too where I saved like 100 bucks!!

Me and Birchbox:






Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Kusmi Tea Paris - Essentials*
ESSEN02 1 $21.95
*Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches* *Flavor*
Citrus Chamomile 30001 1 $9.95
*September Plus Two Pack*   LA FRESH Makeup Remover &amp; Instant Body Soother Wipes SEPT-2PK-2 1 $10.00
*LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst*
LIQWD-J 1 $22.00
*Benefit they're Real! Mascara*
602004039200 1 $22.00
*willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes *
10800 1 $7.00
*Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Eye Treatment*
JUICELLEYE-FZ 1 $45.00
Subtotal $137.90
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount -$41.98
600 reward points -$60.00
*Grand Total*
*$35.92*


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the real issue with Birchbox these days is that BB veterans have high expectations - 4/5 deluxe, somewhat high-end samples - from the old days, and because that business model isn't sustainable anymore, everything pales in comparison. The people in a vacuum who just joined might be fine with the current boxes, but after the declining quality relative to even the beginning of the year and especially last year, it's hard for those of us who do communicate here to be satisfied because we know what BB used to be like, whether from personal experience or second-hand.

Or could it be that there's a carrying capacity to the cool makeup items that can possibly show up in a Birchbox? I thought the Exude lipstick was pretty cool...but "innovations" like that might be getting rarer these days, haha.


----------



## dd62 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me! I got box 1 (which was waiting for me after work...YAY!) and I got box 1 for September. I am not sure about August since it was my first month. But I am starting to see a trend.
> ...


Can you PLEASE post which Kiehls you got and the size? TIA


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey!  Long-time lurker, first time poster.  I'm getting box 29, which has the

Manizer, Dr Jarts BB Cream, 3 Nexxus products, Naked Princess lipgloss, and the dreaded Tili bag
.  Figured it was only a matter of time before I got the last one.  Anyone else getting this box?  I'm actually pretty excited about it, mainly because it has 7 products to review.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anodyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm done with Birchbox.  Too many things about them have been pissing me off.  I already had Beauty Army; I also just added Ipsy since everyone's so giddy about their October bags.  The secret removal of "4-5" and "deluxe" from the front page was the last straw.  This is the e-mail I sent (sorry so long):


Very well said!!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you PLEASE post which Kiehls you got and the size? TIA


 Did you get the beautyblender in box#1 for october @roxane68


----------



## wadedl (Oct 10, 2012)

There is still hope for those of us with box 12! I was looking at what to buy with my points if I do cancel and the one item I was hoping to get came up with the Feedback option!


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well it looks like i'm getting box #1, but i don't know what's in it besides essie, go figure!


I got box 1 (received it today in the mail) and it didn't contain Essie. Essie is also not pictured in my box contents or listed on my product card.

Edit: I guess my box is 17 but my URL says it's box 1. So nevermind on the Essie.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well now that box #1 has totally updated i am looking forward to it, especially compared to my last two months. but this month still leaves a bad taste in my mouth because there are a lot of awful boxes that i could have received, and that's the part about birchbox that bothers me, because i HAVE been that unlucky person several months (getting stick on eyeliner for my 6th month, while other people got full size pixi, yup) and i think the reason ipsy is more appealing as of lately.


 I definitely feel you on that one. Not that I'm exactly disappointed with my box since_ _I will use everything in my box, I also never get any of the fun, big ticket items either unless they're sending it out to everyone.  For example, last month the only reason why I got a color item (the nail polish) was that they sent it out to everyone. Ditto with the Stainaic.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got box 1 (received it today in the mail) and it didn't contain Essie. Essie is also not pictured in my box contents or listed on my product card.


 then you didnt get box 1  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box1 this is box 1,

Edit: Oh ok. that makes sense


----------



## Tawanda (Oct 10, 2012)

How do you find the list of what's in the boxes?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Birchbox doesn't pay for any of the items that go into their boxes, which why they are able to charge you just $10 to cover shipping + shop credit.


 Pretty much. Which, honestly, if I wanted foil packets all the time, I'd just email some companies (and be willing to pay for shipping) or head to Sephora.



> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's interesting that you mention this, because I've thought the same thing. The Eve Lom cleanser would have been a great sample to receive, but it's the same sample that they give away for free if you request it from the company directly (I receive a response from Eve Lom saying they don't have any samples for the next 4 months which makes me think they sent them all to Birchbox this month.) I've written to Birchbox before asking why most of their samples say "sample- not for sale" on them because that should mean the samples should be given out for free (and they are at Sephora or Ulta or other many other places). Their response was that Birchbox is also service - part of the price that we pay includes them rounding up samples for us and sending them out to us. While that is true, I'm not paying them to get me free samples that I could otherwise get myself (especially since they advertise free shipping - so I don't include shipping in the value of the box I receive). While I understand that it is a good business practice for them and the company providing samples - the company wouldn't have to make different samples and gets advertisement, and Birchbox wouldn't have to pay for the samples (or not much) and they can make money off the boxes (which can be hard to do even with so many subscribers). However, it's not a smart way to spend my money.  This will be my 12th month with Birchbox this month, and given the fact that they've secretly switched the wording on their website, their lame/canned customer service responses, and that the only thing that's keeping me with them is the point system (which means I'm just effectively buying points), I'm going to cancel and use my money elsewhere.


 Yeah, same. The more I think about it, the more I think I'd just be better off spending my $10 a month on stuff I want. I signed up because I wanted decent sized samples that would potentially push me out of my comfort zone, with the bonus of the excitement of potentially getting a full sized item once in a while - definitely not a little pill of product that's literally worth about 10 cents. At this point, aside from paying $10 to get $5-7 worth of points each month, we're really just having Birchbox round up free samples for us. I'm sure that most of us could make it out to Sephora at least once a month (if there's one within a 15 mile radius) to try out new products and see if we could get some samples to take home. Even without a Sephora nearby, we could at least email companies - most of them are more than happy to send a few samples, and a lot even pick up the tab for shipping. I definitely wouldn't complain about the size in that case as it's just free stuff and I'm actually more likely to buy stuff from the company in the future because of the positive customer service experience. This is only my 4th month and I'll probably give it 1 more month to see if things improve, maybe 2 (so I can use the 6 month code along with my points) and bail if nothing changes for the better.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 11.  Could be better, could be worse.
 


 


Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Ships Free




DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser
Ships Free




Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face
Ships Free




per-fÃ©kt beauty Lip Perfection Gel
Ships Free




LUNA Fiber Chocolate Raspberry
Ships Free




Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum
Ships Free

I would have liked the Essie or even the candle instead of the tea.  I don't even drink tea.  Heck, I'd take a Tili bag.  I actually like them!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 10, 2012)

TOTAL bummer..   no essie for me..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  Products in Your October Box   
 


DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum
Ships Free



EVE LOM Cleanser - 100 ml
Ships Free



EVE LOM Muslin Cloths - 3 Pack
Ships Free



amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
Ships Free



LUNA Bar
Ships Free



Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara
Ships Free


----------



## kaitlynd (Oct 10, 2012)

I am getting Box 2! 

I'm excited about the Essie and the Sprout Lip Balm.   
Does anyone know what size the Marie Veronique Organics Body Oil or Joanna Vargas Daily Serum samples are?  I'm trying to not get my hopes up, but half-way expecting foil packets on at least one of them   
Could go either way about the Luna Bar.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 10, 2012)

this is my 13th box..  i heard others say they recieved a seperate package from bb thanking them??  and that the got these before the boxes i think?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is my 13th box..  i heard others say they recieved a seperate package from bb thanking them??  and that the got these before the boxes i think?


 i noticed that people get this pink leather keychain lipstick holder thingie thanking them for their loyalty. not sure if it's the 12th or 13th month...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i noticed that people get this pink leather keychain lipstick holder thingie thanking them for their loyalty. not sure if it's the 12th or 13th month...


 hmmmmm... well fingers crossed..  my tracking hasnt even updated in like 5 days, so who knows what is up....


----------



## kellyquackquack (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting GOOP box 23.

I opted out of goop and I'm still getting it :|


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 10, 2012)

Is there a list to tell which # our boxes are? I know one box is 32, from all the commentary. My main acct..the Goop box is very unimpressive. This is the first time I don't want to try any of the items at all.. Unusual, because I'm typically a fan and supporter of BB. I guess one box makes up for the other.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TOTAL bummer..   no essie for me..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## TinaMarina (Oct 10, 2012)

I opted in for a goop box on one account and opted out on the other account. I'm getting supergoop and a luna bar in BOTH boxes.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is there a list to tell which # our boxes are? I know one box is 32, from all the commentary. My main acct..the Goop box is very unimpressive. This is the first time I don't want to try any of the items at all.. Unusual, because I'm typically a fan and supporter of BB. I guess one box makes up for the other.


 yeah this isn't like you or myself. you cheered me up when i got my june box and you took the cologne off of my hands, hehe. i guess a dull box was bound to happen to both of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think that zadidoll has an october birchbox list on her website. i can't remember what the exact link is but it's in her profile signature under "blog".


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 10, 2012)

> i noticed that people get this pink leather keychain lipstick holder thingie thanking them for their loyalty. not sure if it's the 12th or 13th month...


 I got one, before my box. I don't know if it matters, but I have an annual subscription though.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wynter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They haven't shipped yet.  E-mail them and there may still be time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Does anyone have a referral code (if they even supply them) for myglam?


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 10, 2012)

Has anyone else not received a shipping e-mail? Also, is there anyone else getting box 36?


----------



## VianneyAimee (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, I have never been this disappointed with my birchbox! All I wanted was a chantecaille mascara or lip gloss... I'm getting box 11:

Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum

DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face

per-fÃ©kt beauty Lip Perfection Gel (seriously???????????)

LUNA Fiber Chocolate Raspberry

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches

Two edible items? Not cool at all.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it says birchbox-1 in your account's box page, i don't think that's the indication of the box number, it will be "box 1" to our indiv. accounts since we are, after all, designated 1 box/account. I think your box is number 17 (according to Zadi's list, although it's still incomplete), but just judging by the content of your box.


Ahhh...this is what happened to me. just says box 1 but the contents match box 17.


----------



## antonella (Oct 10, 2012)

i thougth it was vice versa


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a referral code (if they even supply them) for myglam?


 i don't think you're allowed to give referral codes out on here. i got in trouble for that when i first joined mut lol


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would hate that! What did they say...did you e-mail them?


 That they can't do anything about it but that on the off chance (BS) that I get something I can't use, I should give it to a friend or family member and share the BB love... meanwhile I contacted conscious box and they said that they didn't have a way to make sure I didn't get anything with almond oil (big in all natural products) and so they didn't feel right taking my money, but that they hope to make a nut free/perfume free box sometime soon! I was really impressed by them, not so much by BB. 



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Essie colors have changed on the birchbox website. There used to be a pretty dark purple color and its not there anymore.


 I know :-( I really wanted that color too! Boo. 



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i noticed that people get this pink leather keychain lipstick holder thingie thanking them for their loyalty. not sure if it's the 12th or 13th month...


 Yeah, but only random people get it.. like some people who have been subbing since day 1 haven't gotten it and others who are 3 months in have.. there's no rhyme or reason.. which is typical of BB!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 10, 2012)

> yeah this isn't like you or myself. you cheered me up when i got my june box and you took the cologne off of my hands, hehe. i guess a dull box was bound to happen to both of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think that zadidoll has an october birchbox list on her website. i can't remember what the exact link is but it's in her profile signature under "blog".


 Aww, thanks. Didn't you get in on the sample shop? I was living vicariously through all you ladies! I guess a lackluster box was bound to come along. My BB honeymoon is over, but I'm staying with the relationship lol!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep no emails for either of my two boxes



> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not received a shipping e-mail? Also, is there anyone else getting box 36?


----------



## R8RJenn (Oct 10, 2012)

I got a box 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   does anyone know what the actual sizes of the products are?  I am out of town for a few weeks so i wont be there to pick up my box so I was just wondering... if you got box 5 can u take a picture of your samples?  thanks

Jenn


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 10, 2012)

> This can be the new Punishment Box. I doubt anyone will disagree with me. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box12


 I know for a fact that jouer lip balm is about the size of a quarter lol. unless they gave you the full $14 one, which I seriously doubt.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww, thanks. Didn't you get in on the sample shop? I was living vicariously through all you ladies! I guess a lackluster box was bound to come along. My BB honeymoon is over, but I'm staying with the relationship lol!


 oh no, i didn't get to go to the sample shop when i was living in NYC but i did get a major haul of samples from sephora and attended a few birchbox events in the city before i moved down south if that is what you mean.

i normally a cheerleader for bb but not this month. i judged the box before i got it in the mail, and after i used the products and it still sucks.

i can't wait to try the stuff in my ipsy bag and find out what is going to be in my curlBOX this month. curlBOX's shipping is awesome and i get nearly  2 lbs. of hair products.  I decided to uncheck everything on my bb profile that involved hair b/c birchbox sends me wayyyyy too many hair products and i have a hair sub for natural hair


----------



## fanchette (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, this isn't exactly about this month, but I emailed them this weekend asking if there was a way to "reset" a box so that it was possible to receive the samples from that box. (I never got one of my boxes and it had eyeko, ahava mud mask, alterna and harvey prince hello - all thinks I wouldn't mind trying out) 

they said no of course, but first, they had to send me a pointless email saying they received my email

then a second one saying they received my question

then a third telling me no. 

cs needs a seminar


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *R8RJenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a box 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   does anyone know what the actual sizes of the products are?  I am out of town for a few weeks so i wont be there to pick up my box so I was just wondering... if you got box 5 can u take a picture of your samples?  thanks
> 
> Jenn


 i am getting box 5 too, ill take a pic and post sizes when i get it..  no idea when that will be tho, my tracking hasnt updated...


----------



## bwgraham (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaitlynd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a little inspiration, I also just signed up for the October ipsy! Excited.  Thanks ladies.


  me too !~just now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   looks like some great products that will be coming my way with what is showing up.

i was gifted a years sub to bb  was planning on resubing for a year, but havent been at all thrilled with the boxes... will see what ipsy offers might have to go that route--i am super excited to see it when it comes!~


----------



## randerso (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too !~just now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   looks like some great products that will be coming my way with what is showing up.
> 
> i was gifted a years sub to bb  was planning on resubing for a year, but havent been at all thrilled with the boxes... will see what ipsy offers might have to go that route--i am super excited to see it when it comes!~


 Methinks there will be a rush of Birchbox subscribers that drop and go to Ipsy (I did, and it sounds like a lot on this forum did too). Inevitably Ipsy will start to suck again and we will go back to Birchbox, haha. But I am glad they are giving each other some competition to keep the quality up!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 10, 2012)

> Does BB really think that the Miracle Skin Transformer spf 20 face is reeeealllyyy different from the Miracle Skin Transformer spf 20 body? Seriously.


 How's the Miracle Skin Transformer Body? is it so opaque that a badly matched color would be noticeable on your skin? At the very least, I'm hoping for a sizable sample, not a tiny bottle of air like the Dr. Jart BB sample.. Can someone tell me what Ipsy is? I deleted all my MyGlam emails lol. Is it literally just MyGlam rebranded, or did they create some subsidiary sample company? As a MyGlam subscriber am I an Ipsy subscriber?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How's the Miracle Skin Transformer Body? is it so opaque that a badly matched color would be noticeable on your skin? At the very least, I'm hoping for a sizable sample, not a tiny bottle of air like the Dr. Jart BB sample..
> 
> Can someone tell me what Ipsy is? I deleted all my MyGlam emails lol. Is it literally just MyGlam rebranded, or did they create some subsidiary sample company? As a MyGlam subscriber am I an Ipsy subscriber?


 ipsy is the new version of myglam


----------



## AthenaBolina (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Definitely. And not to rub salt in any wounds, but my cynical sense of humor has me imagining a bunch of random letters being sent out. A's to Jenny's, T's to Lisa's, etc. I know they have other options with words and quotes, but I can't help to laugh at the possibility of people receiving a candle they're already pissed about with the letter Q on it.


 i've bought one of these candles before and they smell amazing! i love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

To those about to jump ship...The Look Bag also just relaunched, Ipsy isn't the only option!


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 10, 2012)

I will be getting:

 



















   

 

 

















 


I'm getting one Goop box and one transformation box, which is what I wanted. Disappointed I'm not getting the Essie nail polish. I'm also not thrilled it's not available in the store either, since I would have used my points for the berry color.

I'm tired of them forcing Luna bars on us, particularly peanut butter flavored ones. Ick. The plastic bag is silly and useless. I am happy for the most part though- I'll definitely be using the lip balm, mascara, luminizer and DDF moisturizer.
 

I don't think I'll be giving up on Birchbox just yet, but all of the bad boxes they're sending out is making the Pop Sugar box look better and better. Too bad it's overpriced.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 10, 2012)

> oh no, i didn't get to go to the sample shop when i was living in NYC but i did get a major haul of samples from sephora and attended a few birchbox events in the city before i moved down south if that is what you mean. i normally a cheerleader for bb but not this month. i judged the box before i got it in the mail, and after i used the products and it still sucks. i can't wait to try the stuff in my ipsy bag and find out what is going to be in my curlBOX this month. curlBOX's shipping is awesome and i get nearly Â 2 lbs. of hair products. Â I decided to uncheck everything on my bb profile that involved hair b/c birchbox sends me wayyyyy too many hair products and i have a hair sub for natural hair


 I'm still jelly.. you had the luck and location working for you lol! Good idea on hair stuff, especially if you're getting that need met in another sub!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey Box twin! Hope you like your box as much as I liked mine!


I actually did like my box! This was my 3rd good box out of 5, so I am pretty satisfied.  Except for that disgusting Luna bar lol.  I've been wanting to try Kiehl's and was actually going to order an eye cream for my husband this week, so that sample came right on time..and of course my Beauty Blender


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hello from your box twin!


Hey!

Yay for box twins! =]

I think this is the first BB I've been really excited to get in awhile. But even the ones that I was like "why did they send me this?" I have ended up liking products from.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, I haven't got shipping notifications, but both boxes are showing up on my pages.  I also opted out of goop boxes, BUT...I'm getting two.  However, I'm still pretty happy.  I do have doubles, as I am getting box 32 and 36. I'm excited to try the mary lou-manizer and the hair stuff, as I am just about to color my hair too!  I am curious about the sizes though of the lou-manizer, and also the BBlender...are they actually sending the double? or just one?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I haven't got shipping notifications, but both boxes are showing up on my pages.  I also opted out of goop boxes, BUT...I'm getting two.  However, I'm still pretty happy.  I do have doubles, as I am getting box 32 and 36. I'm excited to try the mary lou-manizer and the hair stuff, as I am just about to color my hair too!  I am curious about the sizes though of the lou-manizer, and also the BBlender...are they actually sending the double? or just one?


I think we already established that boxes 22 and up are actually transformation boxes.

Anyone who opted out of Goop would definitely not be getting a special box


----------



## Shatae (Oct 10, 2012)

I was shocked to come home from work to see I had 400+ unread posts.  So I started going through them, hoping, that someone had received a transformation box and was sharing the details.  I was not expecting there to be so many disappointed people with the boxes that they were receiving.  I guess I should have seen it coming, I mean I did predict the hate that was to come once we all found out what boxes we would be receiving.  I refuse to look at my "box" page.  I'd rather be surprised, seeing as why this is one of the reasons I signed up for Birchbox in the first place.  So I am probably one of the only people on here that doesn't have a gripe either way (YET).  My shipping information updated today (finally).  My box weighs .44 and is said to be here on Monday.  I feel like I'll probably get it before then though.  I live in PA I'm not that darn far away. 

One of the other reasons I joined BB was to get samples of neat products.  I'm pretty adventurous with my makeup. I'll try anything once.  In fact, today I decided to wear bright pink eye shadow to work.  I got a ton of compliments on it.  Turns out it really makes my green eyes pop.  If I'm not going to be receiving any actual makeup/beauty samples from BB (and NO a little teeeny tiny dot in the middle of a paper flower does NOT count) then I'm going to take my business elsewhere.  I wanted to treat myself each month to something different.  I didn't want to get a box filled with crap samples that I can get anywhere I go.  

That being said.  If I get a bunch of useless products in my box this month, you can all look forward to the pictures I post of alternate uses.  I promise, they will be rather entertaining.  I have already concocted a few interesting uses.  

Oh and one more thing.   I LOVE RED LIPSTICK!

Ok that's all.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think we already established that boxes 22 and up are actually transformation boxes.
> ...


 i did opt out though, and am still getting goop boxes


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

> i did opt out though, and am still getting goop boxes


 Her point was that boxes 32 and 36, the ones you said you are getting, are transformation boxes, not goop boxes. Zadi's list was wrong because initially the headers on the box pages were reversed.


----------



## mallomar (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh man, I'm torn. I'm getting the Orofluido, which I've seen that a lot of you love. But I'm following a CurlyGirl routine right now, so I'm avoiding silicones for hair products. Orofluido has silicones. Hm, can't decide if it's worth breaking the routine over.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still jelly.. you had the luck and location working for you lol! Good idea on hair stuff, especially if you're getting that need met in another sub!


 thanks. don't get me wrong but i actually like the hair stuff that they sent me so far (miss jessie's, ouidad and nexxus), but i don't want to be on hair product overload, especially since I get two full sized hair products + two day shipping with curlBOX every month. if i don't get a shampoo in my curlBOX this month, then i will cash my birchbox points in for the nexxus shampoo. it smelled sooo good (like coconut)


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh man, I'm torn. I'm getting the Orofluido, which I've seen that a lot of you love. But I'm following a CurlyGirl routine right now, so I'm avoiding silicones for hair products. Orofluido has silicones. Hm, can't decide if it's worth breaking the routine over.


 they probably put an ouidad hair product for curls in your box. i checked 'curly' off in my profile and that's probably why i have it. if you're interested in curly hair beauty subs, try curlkit or curlBOX


----------



## AthenaBolina (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Her point was that boxes 32 and 36, the ones you said you are getting, are transformation boxes, not goop boxes. Zadi's list was wrong because initially the headers on the box pages were reversed.


 oh well, not a big deal.  I don't really care to be honest, I'm happy with what I am receiving.  And I don't have time to read the whole thread, so I can't help that I didn't know that!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 10, 2012)

i have 300 points... any suggestions on what to get?


----------



## KristantheGreat (Oct 10, 2012)

Am I the only one who can't see what's in her boxes? BOTH of my accounts still show September and the feedback method isn't working! Help?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hilde (Oct 10, 2012)

Pretty typical, I reopened my second account to get 1 goop box and 1 normal box,and what do I get? The EXACT same box xD haha. I guess that shows me for spending money when I shouldn't have! I'm getting box 3 twice (it's a pretty good one, but I just want to try out different things!), PM me if anybody wants to swap the whole box! I'd love to swap for any boxes containing a beautyblender, Eve Lom, Mary-Lou Luminizer, Kiehls or the Chantecaille mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

This is my box:


 



Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
$16.00 Ships Free




Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask
$28.00 Ships Free




Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
$30.00
Ships Free




LUNA Bar
$18.75 Ships Free




Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss
$26.00 Ships Free


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't think you're allowed to give referral codes out on here. i got in trouble for that when i first joined mut lol


 You don't need one and if you sub this month you get oct bag and its good! i signed up


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 10, 2012)

lucky you get 2 lipglosses!  i have so much mascara i dont know what to do wth it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty typical, I reopened my second account to get 1 goop box and 1 normal box,and what do I get? The EXACT same box xD haha. I guess that shows me for spending money when I shouldn't have! I'm getting box 3 twice (it's a pretty good one, but I just want to try out different things!), PM me if anybody wants to swap the whole box! I'd love to swap for any boxes containing a beautyblender, Eve Lom, Mary-Lou Luminizer, Kiehls or the Chantecaille mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymomma10 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty typical, I reopened my second account to get 1 goop box and 1 normal box,and what do I get? The EXACT same box xD haha. I guess that shows me for spending money when I shouldn't have! I'm getting box 3 twice (it's a pretty good one, but I just want to try out different things!), PM me if anybody wants to swap the whole box! I'd love to swap for any boxes containing a beautyblender, Eve Lom, Mary-Lou Luminizer, Kiehls or the Chantecaille mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymomma10 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh and I opt'd IN for a goop box and am getting a transformation box.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KristantheGreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one who can't see what's in her boxes? BOTH of my accounts still show September and the feedback method isn't working! Help?


 I'm in the same boat. 

Sometime today their is finally a shipping # under "My Accounts" or whatever...but no tracking yet and all I see under "Box" is what I got in Sept.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 10, 2012)

My box (box 3) just shipped and I got a code. Hopefully the rest of y'all with box 3 also get them soon :33


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those about to jump ship...The Look Bag also just relaunched, Ipsy isn't the only option!


 I subed to both and I am dropping one of my bb



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't think you're allowed to give referral codes out on here. i got in trouble for that when i first joined mut lol


 You don't need one and if you sub this month you get oct bag and its good! i signed up


----------



## Hilde (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lucky you get 2 lipglosses!  i have so much mascara i dont know what to do wth it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha that's funny, I have the exact opposite: been getting so many lip products lately!



> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box and it is WAY better than my last couple boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am REALLY excited for this box this time around.


 It's a really good box I agree! If nobody wants to swap a whole box I wouldn't mind keeping most of the stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those masks are really handy for traveling, but I just hope my skin likes them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Oct 10, 2012)

October Box 23 - GOOP
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
LiQWd The Perfect Wave
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

this is what im getting! I didn't op in or out


----------



## Wynter (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 13.  I just went through the October box picks, and I saw I can give feedback for an item not listed under my box yet. 

  
 
 





 
 
 
Editor's Tip Give your complexion the same anti-aging treatment with Kiehlâ€™s Rosa Arcticamoisturizer.

Kiehl's

Kiehl's Rosa Arctica Eye Cream
$46.00 includes *Free Shipping*
Quantity:                          1234567891011121314151617181920                        
 

 




Give Feedback


----------



## denise89 (Oct 10, 2012)

I would love it if I got the...

beautyblenderÂ® doubleblinc Eyeliner in BlackKÃ©rastase Chroma SensitivetheBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

October box 32!!!! So many great things
 
But I got the...

Tili bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mox botanical lip butter
Mary-lou manizer
Liqwd deep conditioning treatment
Liqwd the perfect wave
 
I'm just happy I got the mary-lou manizer, been wanting this for so long! I would use the lip butter and probably use the tili bag to carry my kabuki brush. I had to find some use for those bags. But I already know the Liqwd samples wont be that big ugh.
  I don't even know this box number, it is not listed on Zadi's list and I chose the regular October box. I have no idea if its goop or october?


----------



## calexxia (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see this at CVS all the time and it looks like the same idea as the coveted Beauty Blender, but with what appears to be a better grip, and it's only $5. I've never used a Beauty Blender, so I'm unaware of its magical powers, but I can't really see there being that much of a difference in a product that's really just a sponge, lol. But I guess since I haven't used one I don't know why people are so crazy about them.


 I have this AND a BeautyBlender, and I don't care for this one as much, though I use both. It's worth the five bucks to see if you dig it, however.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elleystar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so usually every month I read on here, avoiding as many spoilers as I can, avoid logging in to the BB site, and don't even look at my box shipping weight, because I like surprises. But after reading the last couple of days, I wanted to know today if I am getting a crap box so I could go sign up for Ipsy. Well, I'm getting Box 1, that's decent, so I'll keep BB for now I guess. I was really hoping to try the MLM. Thrilled about the gloss though since I just said earlier today I'd love to try some. I don't polish my nails so I'll give away the Essie and I highly doubt I can even eat the Luna Barsince I don't believe they are gluten free. I'll probably be joining in the trades in a few days.


 All LUNA flavors contain organic rolled oats, except Chocolate Raspberry. Oats contain a natural amount of gluten. Gluten is an elastic protein substance naturally occurring in most grains. Chocolate Raspberry may contain traces of gluten because it is made on the same line as all other LUNA flavors. The making of our food is such that we cannot guarantee that trace amounts will never turn up in our products.

At the beginning of 2011 we started to transition the entire LUNA Protein line to be gluten free. To do this, Clif Bar &amp; Company has looked at all aspects of making our bars. Our ingredient suppliers have confirmed that all ingredients are gluten free, so they contain no gluten from wheat, rye or barely. Where we make our food is capable of making a gluten free food and we test our finished products to confirm that they are gluten free.

As of March 2011, Chocolate Peanut Butter, Cookie Dough, and Chocolate Cherry Almond transitioned to be gluten free, as well. You can tell if your LUNA Protein bar is gluten free by looking at the packaging.


----------



## kd1234 (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone know how big the sample of the mary lou manizer will be?!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 10, 2012)

> I would love it if I got the...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But I got the...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Tili bags  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mox botanical lip butter Mary-lou manizer Liqwd deep conditioning treatment Liqwd the perfect wave Â  I'm just happy I got the mary-lou manizer, been wanting this for so long! I would use the lip butter and probably use the tili bag to carry my kabuki brush. I had to find some use for those bags. But I already know the Liqwd samples wont be that big ugh. Â  I don't even know this box number, it is not listed on Zadi's list and I chose the regular October box. I have no idea if its goop or october? Â 

How do u know the liqwd samples are not decent sized? Has someone posted pictures of it or are u just assuming?


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you PLEASE post which Kiehls you got and the size? TIA


I received Kiehl's Rosa Arctica Eye size .1 fl oz (this is for box 17 and not box 1 like I orginally posted.)


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay compare my glam to your BB which one wins?


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Okay compare my glam to your BB which one wins?


 by the way full size lip gloss and eyeliner


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get the beautyblender in box#1 for october @roxane68


I got box 17 and not box 1 like I orignally posted. Sorry about that! I did get a beauty blender in box 17 tho.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## denise89 (Oct 10, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How do u know the liqwd samples are not decent sized? Has someone posted pictures of it or are u just assuming?
  I saw someone say on here they are foil packets and I have a feeling they will be but I'm hoping not.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or are half of Birchbox's "deluxe" samples always stuff that other companies (or the companies themselves) are giving away for free, whether it's a promotion or by a customer's request? The more I think about it, the more I think that all of the stuff that we get in our boxes is just stuff that Birchbox has managed to get for free in exchange for advertising the products and sticking a link in their shop.


 Well, yeah.

But not just that--most companies aren't going to make "exclusive" samples for specific campaigns in the amounts that would be needed, you know? More likely that they'd do a run, and use it for all promo for that period of time.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Okay compare my glam to your BB which one wins?


 Is Ipsy (my glam whatever) as high quality brands as BB? That is why I have stuck with BB is I feel it is more high end stuff. I was going to get my glam in June when I subbed to BB too, but I saw some youtube videos saying their bags smelt bad and were low quality and that the brushes were low quality and unbranded, which wasn't something I wanted to pay for. But seeing they have theBalm mascara makes me interested.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's the muslim cloth that you use with the eve lom cleanser


 Great typo. Especially considering that followers of Islam DO use "prayer cloths"!


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't think you're allowed to give referral codes out on here. i got in trouble for that when i first joined mut lol


Ahhh....thought about that after I asked. Thanks!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Okay compare my glam to your BB which one wins?


 For me, this month, at least, still BB. 

My box had:

Luna Bar- Lemon Zest (no big, I eat these all the time anyways)

Orofluido - Which everyone here raves about

Embryolisse (foil packets, but that's fine when the rest of the stuff is decently-sized)

Chantecaille Mascara - Smaller size than the theBalm product, but not trippin', as I acrtually prefer smaller mascaras

DDF Pore Minimizer - Shall be fun to play with

The Ipsy?

Be a Bombshell Eyeliner--this is actually a brand I'm interested in trying, so this would be a win

Coastal Scents Eye Shadow -- Eh, not a fan

TheBalm Mascara - Probably nice, but not enough to send me over the moon--I really consider this item to be a tie.

Lip Bomb Lip Gloss - Absolutely NOT interested

Couldn't tell what the oil product is

So while it might be close, BB is still edging it out for me, this month, anyway.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Ipsy (my glam whatever) as high quality brands as BB? That is why I have stuck with BB is I feel it is more high end stuff. I was going to get my glam in June when I subbed to BB too, but I saw some youtube videos saying their bags smelt bad and were low quality and that the brushes were low quality and unbranded, which wasn't something I wanted to pay for. But seeing they have theBalm mascara makes me interested.


 I would say at this point they are way better than BB and from past bags they carry name brand products.  Its worth it now they have revamped everything I had a sub and canceled it but came back when they revamped and I am glad I did.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me, this month, at least, still BB.
> 
> ...


 You also get the bag which is a plus for me last months bag and products


----------



## Wynter (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Ipsy (my glam whatever) as high quality brands as BB? That is why I have stuck with BB is I feel it is more high end stuff. I was going to get my glam in June when I subbed to BB too, but I saw some youtube videos saying their bags smelt bad and were low quality and that the brushes were low quality and unbranded, which wasn't something I wanted to pay for. But seeing they have theBalm mascara makes me interested.


 This month - you see

September, they sampled a Soho Smudge brush, Carol's Daughter split end sealer, Jane sparkle gloss (full), Mirabella eye shadow, Circus by Andrea's Choice nail polish (in a purple color - full)

August - Dementer roll on perfume (full), Salty cosmetics eye shadow, eclos facial serum, eclos moisture therapy regenerative cream, and Circus nail polish (I got an orange - full)

July - Nume Hydropunch conditioner, Kiehl's oil-free facial lotion, yes to cucumbers towelettes, Josie maran lip &amp; cheek stain (full), and Circus nail polish (yellow - full)

June - NYX lipstick (full), philosophy take a deep breath moisturizer, living proof styling cream, mirabella permanent eyeliner pen (full)

May - philosophy love sweet love fragrance, studio gear lipstick (full), miss beauty nail bling (full), myglam concealer and defining eyeliner brushes (full)

April - UD 24/7 eyeliner, All-Belle false eyelashes (full), DermStore lip quench (full), myglam eyeshadow and eyeliner brushes (full)

March - pur-lisse daily moisturizer, pur-lisse lip nourisher (full), dermstore $25 gift card, kera-color leave in treatment, myglam crease brush and brush case (full)

Feb - Dead Sea facial serum, x out (full?), NYX roll on shimmer (full), freeman mask (full)

Jan - Freeman mask (full), Sheer Cover duo concealer, Wen cleansing cream, the Balm shady lady

Dec - mai couture blush paper, UD sin eyeshadow, tarte lights camera lashes, NYX lip cream, UD primer potion

There's been some iffy months when they were first starting, but overall, I've been happy with my MG bags.  The bags did have a smell for a couple of months, but they changed shippers, and I haven't noticed a problem since they did that.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You also get the bag which is a plus for me last months bag and products


 The oil was Couture Colour

Pequi Oil Treatment


----------



## joyworld (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Birchbox.  I know that some months/items are going to be awful, but at least I get to try them and make the decision for myself.  With that said, I'm really happy with my boxes this month:
> 
> ...


----------



## PaisleyFox (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 31. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box31/

 
I'm not super enthusiastic, but I suppose I could do worse.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you seen The Look Bag

http://thelookstore.com/thelookbag


----------



## baiservole1177 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am just so confused on my profile it says I'm getting a transformations box but I just got a Goop email... weird? I hope I get what I have on my profile Im super excited about the Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me Concentr


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 10, 2012)

Shouldn't we be keeping the Ipsy stuff on the Ipsy threads?


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaisleyFox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 31.
> 
> ...


I like your box!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shouldn't we be keeping the Ipsy stuff on the Ipsy threads?


 I agree!  I am not a fan of ipsy because while some of their brands are great, I feel like a lot of the ones they use are tacky/cheap/definitely not my style. I think getting a new makeup bag every month is very wasteful, and I really don't want to read about the contents in the birchbox thread.  Obviously if people are unhappy with bb, and were recommended ipsy, they have probably already gone to check out the ipsy thread.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You also get the bag which is a plus for me last months bag and products


 For me, the bag is irrelevant, so I didn't include it. I'm not knocking EITHER service, honestly. I've said all along that each one has different goals, and no one box will ever be perfect for everyone.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The oil was Couture Colour
> 
> Pequi Oil Treatment


 Ok, so a hair oil--I'll call that on par w/the Orofluido. It's funny that although there were very few makeup items in my BB, the two are fairly even in terms of my personal preferences...nothing majorly differentiating them, for ME.


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 11, 2012)

Interesting that the Luna Bar and the Malin + Goetz face cleanser are both considered "lifestyle extras"... maybe because the cleanser is truly a one-time use?!

The Ouidad is actually probably enough for 3 solid tries - maybe two if you have longer hair, like I did up until a week ago.
ETA: Sorry, meant "Got my box" but the lack of sleep is catching up...

Just tried the lip balm in "Cocoa" - AWFUL.
It's probably just because I'm not a chocolate person, but it's overwhelming and kinda gross. Smells like hardcore cocoa powder and greasy...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw someone say on here they are foil packets and I have a feeling they will be but I'm hoping not.


 I'm pretty sure the Liqwid samples are foil packets and they are enough for one use - depending on your hair type and how much product you like to use, maybe you'll get more or less use out of the packets.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great typo. Especially considering that followers of Islam DO use "prayer cloths"!


ahhhh. woops.


----------



## elleystar (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All LUNA flavors contain organic rolled oats, except Chocolate Raspberry. Oats contain a natural amount of gluten. Gluten is an elastic protein substance naturally occurring in most grains. Chocolate Raspberry may contain traces of gluten because it is made on the same line as all other LUNA flavors. The making of our food is such that we cannot guarantee that trace amounts will never turn up in our products.
> 
> ...


Mmmhmm, about what I thought. I read somewhere today that line that says that they have transitioned to making the bars gluten free and I thought "right, I'll wait until I can read the package myself, thanks." I can't even eat anything that's been processed on shared equipment, so even if the Choc Raspberry is oat free, I guarantee you it was manufactured on the same lines as the other flavors, so that doesn't help much.

Oats do NOT contain a natural amount of gluten. Most oats are contaminated by being grown in fields where wheat was grown, and by being processed on the same equipment, that's how that happens. Certified gluten free oats are, however, easy to find.

The misspellings, the poor sentence structure, and the flat out misinformation has me scratching my head at this. How bizarre for Luna to release a statement like this. I've never bought a Luna bar in my life, and I'm really not about to start now.


----------



## CRB882 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Liqwid samples are foil packets and they are enough for one use - depending on your hair type and how much product you like to use, maybe you'll get more or less use out of the packets.


It might depend on the product. I got the Professional Volumizing Catalyst in last month's box and it's actually this mini spray bottle (almost like a giant perfume sample bottle). It's about the size of a Crayola marker.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It might depend on the product. I got the Professional Volumizing Catalyst in last month's box and it's actually this mini spray bottle (almost like a giant perfume sample bottle). It's about the size of a Crayola marker.


 The 2 Liqwid products I've seen listed in people's boxes so far I've gotten samples of recently and I got foil packets. I don't know for sure if Liqwid made new samples for Birchbox this month, but I'm going to say that they didn't.


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have this AND a BeautyBlender, and I don't care for this one as much, though I use both. It's worth the five bucks to see if you dig it, however.


 Hehe am I the only one who is totally gross and laughed my ass off (yeah yeah pun intended) at the site of this product? I'm sorry I can't stop giggling..  Oh by the way I checked my box online and I'm pretty dissapointed..three skincare products and TWO food products?! Seriously? And they sent lip gloss, highlighter, mascara, eyeliner out this month. They must not like me...I'm contemplating unsubbing


----------



## Generalissima (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hehe am I the only one who is totally gross and laughed my ass off (yeah yeah pun intended) at the site of this product? I'm sorry I can't stop giggling..  Oh by the way I checked my box online and I'm pretty dissapointed..three skincare products and TWO food products?! Seriously? And they sent lip gloss, highlighter, mascara, eyeliner out this month. They must not like me...I'm contemplating unsubbing


 Darn the picture didn't show up..oh well it's on page 64


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm getting boxes 9 and 24

#24

BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Harvey Prince Hello 

LUNA Protein Chocolate Peanut Butter

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

#9

OROFLUIDO Elixir

Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches

DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser

per-fÃ©kt beauty Lip Perfection Gel

Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum

Not excited about anything....and I'm becoming bored of BB after 10 months. It was fun for me earlier in the year when the boxes had high dollar/ full sized/ FUN items...none of this stuff seems fun for me. I even picked up a second sub in July (I believe after the Stila Bronzers were sent out) so I could better my odds at the FUN stuff lottery game, but I guess all the complaining did away with that. Maybe with the return of the Eyeko liners there will be some more fun stuff to come. Maybe they hit their spending cap for the year and can only afford free samples to fill the boxes. Maybe this is the face of the new BB with the deletion of the '4-5 deluxe items' claim. Maybe I will save my $20 ad BUY a full sized item....but we all know that just isn't the same. I loved you BB, but when I put more into the relationship than I get back, it might be time to break up.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 11, 2012)

> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Caudalie Vinoperfect Radiance Serum DDF Brightening Cleanser Orofluido Beauty Elixer Per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel in Melrose Mighty Leaf Tea
> > [/QUOTE
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 11, 2012)

By the way, if anyone wants a subscription invitation link, I've got one that expires in about 2 days. You just click it and activate it. Please only take it if you are going to use it, First to PM me can have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Link's gone


----------



## calexxia (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## libedon (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Ipsy (my glam whatever) as high quality brands as BB? That is why I have stuck with BB is I feel it is more high end stuff. I was going to get my glam in June when I subbed to BB too, but I saw some youtube videos saying their bags smelt bad and were low quality and that the brushes were low quality and unbranded, which wasn't something I wanted to pay for. But seeing they have theBalm mascara makes me interested.


 after 3 months of an ipsy/myglam sub I'd say it's not as high end. I actually just cancelled my ipsy bag because of that - I looked up several of the products they sent after they made my skin numb (eclos samples) and I could purchase them at walgreens. I'd say the highest end products they've sent are from The Balm - while Birchbox sends products (though in small samples) from much higher end companies. Michelle Phan (curator and brand owner) was also in hot water earlier this year after people learned she ordered brushes and bags in mass quantities from China. 

I also recently moved, and out of my three subscriptions, ipsy/myglam was the only one I had an issue with. After contacting them when I realized my bag was returned to sender, they told me I changed my address on their site too late and they would "make a one-time exception" to send another bag to me, so it was "essentially two bags for the price of one." ... wth? They had to make an exception to make sure I got the bag I paid for? Lame. I'd stay away, just my opinion.

Sorry - didn't mean to treadjack the birchbox thread. I know a lot of people are upset about their boxes and are looking elsewhere, just wanted to put my voice out there about ipsy. I am considering adding GlossyBox to my subs - they looked amazing last month.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, that's a VERY valid point, and a sad one to have to make. It may very well be the people who were frustrated with box envy that have led to there being fewer full-sized items.


 We can't all be happy, at least everyone got equally good/bad boxes this month?

If every box was crap and then one box had a full size item then it would be worst.

I understand why BB is doing this and I understand that it also sucks for us because we had that element that we might be getting a full size item but now its like...am I ONLY getting 5 foil samples?

This subscription is getting more complicated and aggravating then when it was before (fun &amp; surprises).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 11, 2012)

> I'm getting boxes 9 and 24
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got box #9 today. Can't use the cleanser. Ticked about the "pill'.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 11, 2012)

All I know is that I want the FUN stuff....and I'll sub to whoever can provide me with that. At the moment, there isn't a subscription that I am aware of that could do that for me. (Besides The Look Bag as they claim to have 2 full sized products in every bag now. and Ipsy isn't an option.) Earlier this year I had upwards of $90 in subs every month, now I'm down to $20 (both BB) and about ready to can those too. I'm interested to see what Kara's Way has to offer when they come back this month.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hehe am I the only one who is totally gross and laughed my ass off (yeah yeah pun intended) at the site of this product? I'm sorry I can't stop giggling..  Oh by the way I checked my box online and I'm pretty dissapointed..three skincare products and TWO food products?! Seriously? And they sent lip gloss, highlighter, mascara, eyeliner out this month. They must not like me...I'm contemplating unsubbing


 Heh.  Just found that picture.  Nope, not the only one!

The real reason I'm posting:  Double box 6s.  Anyone want to do a whole-box swap for the duplicate?  I'm particularly interested in the perfume oils (I think the brand is Lucy B) and the Mox lip butter.  Box 28 is probably my dream box this time around.  Please PM me because I get completely lost in this thread when I try to find my way back!  (*So* looking forward to my phone data plan resetting this weekend so I can catch up in here more easily during the day!)  

(And the DDF stuff burned my skin, and the facial oil smells *far* too strong for me to put it on my face, and the lip gloss is just kind of *there*.  At least I got a tasty snack and a beautyblender.  Now I just have to keep the latter away from my monsters kitties!)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #9 today. Can't use the cleanser. Ticked about the "pill'.


 The pill is the worst thing I have received in 10 months of BB. How can you even call that a sample...perfekt needs their asses kicked for doing something so stupid to begin with lol


----------



## libedon (Oct 11, 2012)

Edit: It's box 31. edit edit: I don't have feedback for these items. 
My box updated, hooray!! I'm excited to try:

Any Harvy Prince perfume, especially since lavender pumpkin is a sexy one for fall

The Mox lip butter

and the mary-lo manizer!

I could give two poops about the sunscreen and granola bar though. 
I'm also confused that my email said goop but this is clearly not goopy. Also I hit refresh and it went back to my September page. I'm a ninja.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We can't all be happy, at least everyone got equally good/bad boxes this month?
> 
> ...


 Well the Essie polishes are fullsize samples... even if they're only half size, that's a decent number of manicures still. I feel like in some ways, people complaining on the forum makes it worse. I mean, I was genuinely not enthused about the welcome bag (scraps and leftovers for a welcome? yeah, I sure feel welcome), but there was a lot of complaining about bag 1 being the punishment bag until the last item was added, and then suddenly it became one of the more desirable bags. Some bags are genuinely bad and some are genuinely enviable, but I feel like maybe we all took a deep breath and stopped complaining and remember we can TRADE things we don't like, everyone would be a lot happier in general.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I know is that I want the FUN stuff....and I'll sub to whoever can provide me with that. At the moment, there isn't a subscription that I am aware of that could do that for me. (Besides The Look Bag as they claim to have 2 full sized products in every bag now. and Ipsy isn't an option.) Earlier this year I had upwards of $90 in subs every month, now I'm down to $20 (both BB) and about ready to can those too. I'm interested to see what Kara's Way has to offer when they come back this month.


I have fun just waiting for my Sephora emails... I don't take advantage of every deal, but I always feel like I won something when I buy $50 online and get three free samples AND a free something else just for buying stuff I wanted to buy anyway. I spend more than I would if it weren't for Sephora, but it is more fun for me than the subs. I like the subs just because I'm busy and don't always have time to play with Sephora. It's nice to have stuff arrive in my mailbox instead of having to go to the makeup counters.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have fun just waiting for my Sephora emails... I don't take advantage of every deal, but I always feel like I won something when I buy $50 online and get three free samples AND a free something else just for buying stuff I wanted to buy anyway. I spend more than I would if it weren't for Sephora, but it is more fun for me than the subs. I like the subs just because I'm busy and don't always have time to play with Sephora. It's nice to have stuff arrive in my mailbox instead of having to go to the makeup counters.


 Fun fact about me....I made my first Sephora purchase the other day 




 The Tarte blush 4 pack haha. I'm not really, ok not at all, a makeup store/counter kind of person. I impulse shop for makeup at Walgreens and my local grocery, and always manage to get the wrong shade/color...so I particularly like it when things come to me and I don't have to do much choosing lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

The facebook comments are hillarious


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fun fact about me....I made my first Sephora purchase the other day
> 
> ...


 I got that same set! Im obsessed with tarte blushes, so this was perfect for me. And then there was the sephora fan friday code for a $10 giftcard. Its ra pretty good set, pigmentation wise.


----------



## missionista (Oct 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone want a goop box?  I have a link to sign up if you do.  I'm not going to use it.  Let me know!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 11, 2012)

So I was wondering what color Essie Polishes will be sent, looks like 

Carry-On

Power Clutch

Lady Like

Master Plan

Neowhimsical

Size Matters

might as well be missglamorazzi picks, she raves about most of those colors all the time.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Oct 11, 2012)

I got boxes 3 and 5 (both Goop) and I am happy with them for the most part!


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 11, 2012)

> Yeah, later I actually read the label on the DDF and I cannot use it. The alpha hydroxy acid increases sun sensitivity.


 I love the DDF Brightening Cleanser. If anyone doesn't want theirs, please look me up on the trade threads or PM me or my trade list link is in my signature.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am completely floored! I got my shipping notice on Tuesday, and received my box in the mail on Wednesday!! It normally takes forever (at least 10 days) - I can't believe the shipping this round.  It said it was a Goop box as per the wrapping and note, even though I never signed up for one or received any information about one.  It wasn't wrapped especially nicely, and everything inside was just thrown in, but I got something I really wanted, and I really like the rest of the samples!  Probably my best Birchbox ever.

I got a Beauty Blender!!! (which I have been wanting to buy for some time), DDF Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer, Marie Veronique Anti-Aging Oil +, a small Chantecaille lip gloss, and another Luna bar.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> The facebook comments are hillarious


 Haha the middle one is mine!!!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bahhahahhaha! This is funny!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Oct 11, 2012)

Got my shipping email and I'm getting a goop box. Hopefully no shipping issues this month. I'm excited. I'm on a super strict no buy so Birchbox is going to be my savoir for the next few months. Don't let me down bb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pill is the worst thing I have received in 10 months of BB. How can you even call that a sample...perfekt needs their asses kicked for doing something so stupid to begin with lol


I don't think the size is terrible IF you're getting it for FREE at Sephora maybe, but to get that tiny amount as a sample in something you PAY for?!  No!! No way!  I think it's unacceptable!  And what maybe bugs me the MOST about this is how BB will sit there and say how they put so much thought into all the products that go in our boxes and they're so freakin excited about it.  Seriously!?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha the middle one is mine!!!


 lol I'm one of the (many) people who liked your comment!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Oct 11, 2012)

I must be in the minority here on MUT.  I love birchbox!  I have discovered a lot of great products I wouldnt have even known existed, and never would have never tried if it weren't for Birchbox.  I also think for 10.00 a month that includes shipping and the points system, its a great bargain. 

I noticed that there is now an Orofluido hair mask/deep conditioner in the BB shop.  Says it has the same great scent as the elixer.  I might have to give that one a try.  I'm in love with the Orofluido Elixer!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that there is now an Orofluido hair mask/deep conditioner in the BB shop.  Says it has the same great scent as the elixer.  I might have to give that one a try.  I'm in love with the Orofluido Elixer!


 I have the hair mask and I love it...it does have a lovely vanilla scent just like the oil and it works great for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> lol I'm one of the (many) people who liked your comment!!!


 Thanks! It's so sad that the birchbox Page turned into a complaint board


----------



## tnbryan (Oct 11, 2012)

I opted in for the Goop box. I'm pretty indifferent about it. Hopefully my feelings will change when I actually receive it.

Hopefully the spoiler works, if not I apologize! Everyone should know what's in each box by now anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Box #1


----------



## JamieO (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, later I actually read the label on the DDF and I cannot use it. The alpha hydroxy acid increases sun sensitivity.


 I actually picked up a DDF Blemish Foaming Cleanser at TJ Maxx for like $13 and I love it! Might be a better option if you are interested in DDF. I got the brightening cleanser in August and was terrified to use it because of the AHA, but it caved and luckily I didn't have any issues, I really liked it, but it wasn't what I needed for my skin needs.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> I must be in the minority here on MUT.Â  I love birchbox!Â  I have discovered a lot of great products I wouldnt have even known existed, and never would have never tried if it weren't for Birchbox.Â  I also think for 10.00 a month that includes shipping and the points system, its a great bargain.Â  I noticed that there is now an Orofluido hair mask/deep conditioner in the BB shop.Â  Says it has the same great scent as the elixer.Â  I might have to give that one a try.Â  I'm in love with the Orofluido Elixer!


 I am still a lover of BB, but I did get my worst box this month. Luckily, I typically get hits. I'll dig in and use up what I get and reassess.


> Thanks! It's so sad that the birchbox Page turned into a complaint board


 I think the same could be said for our monthly BB threads.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am getting box 5. I'm happy with it , just need to get trading for one of the naked princess glosses. It beat the pants off my last box. Hopefully they are decently sized same.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still a lover of BB, but I did get my worst box this month. Luckily, I typically get hits. I'll dig in and use up what I get and reassess.
> 
> I think the same could be said for our monthly BB threads.


 I agree with this!  I don't know why so many people think the customer service department runs the birchbox facebook?

Even though it can get redundant, at least on MuT it seems like more of a resource to vent to each other, where on fb people seem to want the company to handle their problems based on facebook wall posts.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box twin!
> ...


 Finally a box twin!  Yeah, I've gotten a moisturizer or BB cream (or CC cream) in every box (this will be my 6th), but I'm ok with it since it's my splurge item.  I'm excited about the lipgloss, too.  When I initially looked up my box, it wasn't listed, so I was a little let down w/ the box, but the addition of it made me more excited.


----------



## BettieCrocker (Oct 11, 2012)

My box finally updated. Box 8. I'm not really interested in trying anything in the box. Hope my other sub fares better. You win some, you lose some...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



. DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum Buy OROFLUIDO Elixir Buy LUNA Bar Buy Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss Buy Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face Buy


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually picked up a DDF Blemish Foaming Cleanser at TJ Maxx for like $13 and I love it! Might be a better option if you are interested in DDF. I got the brightening cleanser in August and was terrified to use it because of the AHA, but it caved and luckily I didn't have any issues, I really liked it, but it wasn't what I needed for my skin needs.


 i noticed a lot of DDF at Marshall's too


----------



## StephanieM (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to posting, but I lurk here every month. I think I'm getting box 32! I am wondering if anyone else has gotten this box, and if the samples are good size? I haven't seen any pictures of it posted yet.


----------



## tevans (Oct 11, 2012)

So I have 4 items in my goop birchbox. 3 items have been in previous birch boxes and the Essie polish came out last fall . How is this a collaboration with Goop ? I'm very disappointed !


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2012)

My BB has updated. I am getting box 13 that includes:








Jouer Lip Enhancer Ships Free





LUNA Bar Ships Free





Supergoop!Â® City Sunscreen Serum Ships Free





Kiehl's Rosa Arctica Eye Cream Ships Free





essieÂ® goop picks Nail Polish Collection  

I have already received the Jouer Lip Enhancer and the Luna Bar for free from their respective companies but I am looking forward to trying the Kiehls and I love Essie!


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 11, 2012)

I logged in today to see 800 new posts since yesterday!!! YIKES! I can't read all of those. Sorry if this has already been addressed...but did anyone figure out what size the mary lou sample is?


----------



## wagz379 (Oct 11, 2012)

According to the list on Zadi's site, it looks like i'm getting box 5 (products showing up after I log in, but not an image of the box).  I should be getting it on Monday.

I made an executive decision today to temporarily cancel my BB sub. I'm not unhappy with BB, but I really want to give Little Black Bag a shot and don't want to pay for both subs (especially w/the holidays coming up). lol I'll prob resub eventually.  I have received a bunch of products that have become HG, and the points system can't be beat.  After Oct's box reviews are submitted I'll have ober $60 in site credit to spend


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, that's a VERY valid point, and a sad one to have to make. It may very well be the people who were frustrated with box envy that have led to there being fewer full-sized items.


Referencing a post a few pages back, but that's what I've always thought. I think that so many people complained about the full sized lottery game that they did away with it. Personally, this disappoints me. I always felt like the full-sized game evened out eventually, and I'd rather have the chance of a full sized/awesome item than these past months of lackluster samples at disappointed sizes.

I've also stopped reading the Birchbox threads like I used to because of all the complaining.


----------



## camel11 (Oct 11, 2012)

First time poster... long time lurker (seems this month brought us out of the shadows!) I've been a BB subscriber for over a year, and this is my only subscription (no leather keychain, though!)

I'l start by saying the Goop boxes really disappointed me. I opted-in because I knew GP is always touting hard to get French products (how NICE to be able to go to France and buy product...), so I was excited to try a box of French inspired skin care and makeup...

Instead I got box 5, with past month repoeats and I am a quite disappointed.

That *could *be a small gripe. I don't really care which products are in my box, so long as the sample size is decent. But these foil packets _have to go_. I am always happy when I can try something new and I have enough of it to get a sense of whether I like it or not. I've added many products I sampled through BB when I was given a generous sample. I'm not always expecting full-size (but I do love them!). But the cleanser I'm getting is a foil sample (I think, from what I've seen in these pages)... there is no way I can decide whether to buy a product after one or two uses. I have funny skin-- often a product will seem awesome at first, but after a week or two of use, it will be too much, and I'll break out.

I joined BB and liked it b/c there was a good mix of makeup and skin care. I have generally been happy with the boxes, as mine have continued with this mix. I've gotten great eyeliners, great serums, ALOT of hair oils, etc.

It seems every few months, we get a box of foil samples and recycled crap, and that is annoying. If they need to get rid of foil samples, they can throw those in as extras, similar to how Sephora gives samples with online orders. For $10/month, I shouldn't be paying for what is thrown in for free with orders... otherwise I'd spend $10 at Sephora for the same samples, and pick what I want!


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Oct 11, 2012)

Two raves about my box this month:  No foil samples (the lip perfection gel is borderline but I will take it) and, for the first time in nearly a year, no perfume sample!  Pretty excited.  I really have no complaints as far as the value or usefulness of my box.  I am just a little meh about the Goop thing.  I opted for the Goop box solely because I wanted to try out some new, different things that BB had not sent out in the past.  That part of the plan didn't pan out - I only got repeat samples from past boxes: DDF Brightening Cleanser, Lip Perfection Gel, Orofluido Elixir, Mighty Leaf Tea.  Probably should've just stuck with the regular box I guess.  Kinda disappointed about that.  Still a solid box though.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Referencing a post a few pages back, but that's what I've always thought. I think that so many people complained about the full sized lottery game that they did away with it. Personally, this disappoints me. I always felt like the full-sized game evened out eventually, and I'd rather have the chance of a full sized/awesome item than these past months of lackluster samples at disappointed sizes.
> ...


 Agreed! on all counts.


----------



## camel11 (Oct 11, 2012)

Quickly wanted to add: I miss when BB varied the lifestyle extra more! We're seeing a lot of Luna bars... I do like the tea inclusion, but even this is getting repetitive. But I miss the chocolate covered cacao and the minTeas, etc. It was always fun to have something little like that! I've been lucky and mainly have gotten tea lately, but I am getting a Luna bar again....


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i noticed a lot of DDF at Marshall's too


 TJ Maxx/Marshall's are the places to go for DDF. Got a $52 eye moisturizer at TJ Maxx last weekend for $8.99.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Referencing a post a few pages back, but that's what I've always thought. I think that so many people complained about the full sized lottery game that they did away with it. Personally, this disappoints me. I always felt like the full-sized game evened out eventually, and I'd rather have the chance of a full sized/awesome item than these past months of lackluster samples at disappointed sizes.
> ...


 But there are still full sized products, the Essie, the eyeko when it gets here, the candles, while small are still full size.



> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I have 4 items in my goop birchbox. 3 items have been in previous birch boxes and the Essie polish came out last fall . How is this a collaboration with Goop ? I'm very disappointed !


 You have to think, I'm sure BB presented a list of what they can offer to Goop, and they picked what they liked.  They only have a limited number of samples to work with, and have to go with what the companies send them.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 11, 2012)

BB's FB account is down. I wonder if they are wiping it clean.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 11, 2012)

As bummed as some of us are about our boxes and other things (and understandably so!), I am REALLY starting to feel bad for the BB girls. They are getting SLAMMED on Facebook. That's what I love about MUT. We can discuss, complain, praise, or whatever, in a civilized and respectful way, without any hostility toward each other about differing opinions. The people complaining on Facebook are really being just plain mean! I really wish people would wait to witch at them until they actually HAVE their boxes, and if they do complain, do it in a respectful and kind manner! I am not necessarily thrilled about what's in my box, but it has potential, and I'm going to wait until I actually get it and try the products, then decide whether or not I'm happy with it. I just had to vent, all the ignorance and hostility gets to me!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB's FB account is down. I wonder if they are wiping it clean.


 it's working fine for me?

either way i hope all of these complaints lead to a HUGE makeover in their approach to samples, a la ipsy.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, my page finally updated, and I"m getting box 2.

- Essie Polish

-

Joanna Vargas Daily Serum (which says is really hydrating, my profile states I have very oily skin) 
-

Marie Veronique Organics Body Oil (Again, I have VERY OILY SKIN!!!) 
- *Damn Luna Bar *

-

Sprout Lip Balm Flights (Which I am assuming will mean I'll get one balm)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hippiemama76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am completely floored! I got my shipping notice on Tuesday, and received my box in the mail on Wednesday!! It normally takes forever (at least 10 days) - I can't believe the shipping this round.  It said it was a Goop box as per the wrapping and note, even though I never signed up for one or received any information about one.  It wasn't wrapped especially nicely, and everything inside was just thrown in, but I got something I really wanted, and I really like the rest of the samples!  Probably my best Birchbox ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 11, 2012)

Aw, it was about time Birch box sent me a Peanut Butter bar (allergic)... I accidentally peeked at my Transformation box when I thought I was logging into my other account. Good thing my boyfriend loovvvves peanut butter.

P.S. it is box # 23 per BB, but looks like 24 per Zadi's list:


 


BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Ships Free



theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
Ships Free



Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
Ships Free



Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml
Ships Free



LUNA Protein Chocolate Peanut Butter
Ships Free



Excited for everything but the Asphyxiation bar, obviously..but glad my boyfriend can benefit because I normally gobble these things up. I've been needing a new moisturizer to use at night so the G1 will go to good use. Plus, we just bought my boyfriend the male version, so we know it's good. I've been LUSTING after the Mary Lou-Manizer for a long time so I know I will use that! I love pomegranate and it's been a while since BB sent me a lip product (for a while it was overkill) so another goodie; and finally, Harvey Prince Ageless is my HG perfume, so I've been wanting to try Hello since they last sampled it. I've heard great things. Coupled with my meh-Goop box, this turned out to be a pretty good month after all. Still pissed about the Perfekt pill though. No response from BB yet, they must still be digging themselves out of the angry email mountain.


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I logged in today to see 800 new posts since yesterday!!! YIKES! I can't read all of those. Sorry if this has already been addressed...but did anyone figure out what size the mary lou sample is?


 Some posted a picture of it. though I couldn't begin to tell you where it's buried in the thread.  It looked like it was the size of the elf blushes though not with as large of a pan but the overall size of the sample 




  (which is like palm size)


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think the size is terrible IF you're getting it for FREE at Sephora maybe, but to get that tiny amount as a sample in something you PAY for?!  No!! No way!  I think it's unacceptable!  And what maybe bugs me the MOST about this is how BB will sit there and say how they put so much thought into all the products that go in our boxes and they're so freakin excited about it.  Seriously!?


 Alone, it's a tiny sample and I think someone determined its worth at $0.12, however in the box is also a huge sample of DDF Cleanser which is worth like $14 I think (I could be off) so $14.12 is already way more than the box cost and then there are still 3 other items. The entire box's worth should be taken into consideration rather than each individual item's worth.

If simply "getting what you pay for" is the issue at hand, then no one can really argue that they aren't getting what they paid for when they are receiving something with a monetary value well over what they paid for it. However, perceived value of what you actually receive is totally subjective and pointless to argue about.

Case in point: Apparently some people loved the Twistbands enough for them to start their own subscription service, lol.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As bummed as some of us are about our boxes and other things (and understandably so!), I am REALLY starting to feel bad for the BB girls. They are getting SLAMMED on Facebook. That's what I love about MUT. We can discuss, complain, praise, or whatever, in a civilized and respectful way, without any hostility toward each other about differing opinions. The people complaining on Facebook are really being just plain mean! I really wish people would wait to witch at them until they actually HAVE their boxes, and if they do complain, do it in a respectful and kind manner! I am not necessarily thrilled about what's in my box, but it has potential, and I'm going to wait until I actually get it and try the products, then decide whether or not I'm happy with it. I just had to vent, all the ignorance and hostility gets to me!


 Hey I found you! Thanks for being pro-Perfekt with me on Facebook lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey I found you! Thanks for being pro-Perfekt with me on Facebook lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No prob man!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree!  I am not a fan of ipsy because while some of their brands are great, I feel like a lot of the ones they use are tacky/cheap/definitely not my style. I think getting a new makeup bag every month is very wasteful, and I really don't want to read about the contents in the birchbox thread.  Obviously if people are unhappy with bb, and were recommended ipsy, they have probably already gone to check out the ipsy thread.


 I think it's fair to compare the two, no? While there is an ipsy thread, comparing birchbox to ipsy is obviously going to discuss both so it would be slightly "off topic" in either thread.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As bummed as some of us are about our boxes and other things (and understandably so!), I am REALLY starting to feel bad for the BB girls. They are getting SLAMMED on Facebook. That's what I love about MUT. We can discuss, complain, praise, or whatever, in a civilized and respectful way, without any hostility toward each other about differing opinions. The people complaining on Facebook are really being just plain mean! I really wish people would wait to witch at them until they actually HAVE their boxes, and if they do complain, do it in a respectful and kind manner! I am not necessarily thrilled about what's in my box, but it has potential, and I'm going to wait until I actually get it and try the products, then decide whether or not I'm happy with it. I just had to vent, all the ignorance and hostility gets to me!


 I feel exactly the same way. I was disappointed with my box at first, but now that I have thought about it, I'm kinda excited to try new face care products. Trying new products is the reason why I signed up for Birchbox in the first place.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must be in the minority here on MUT.  I love birchbox!  I have discovered a lot of great products I wouldnt have even known existed, and never would have never tried if it weren't for Birchbox.  I also think for 10.00 a month that includes shipping and the points system, its a great bargain.
> 
> I noticed that there is now an Orofluido hair mask/deep conditioner in the BB shop.  Says it has the same great scent as the elixer.  I might have to give that one a try.  I'm in love with the Orofluido Elixer!


 I'm with you! I've had some good and bad boxes along the way but I love the thrill of getting new things every month. I see it as a gamble, sometimes you win and sometimes you lose but it's always fun to play the game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Referencing a post a few pages back, but that's what I've always thought. I think that so many people complained about the full sized lottery game that they did away with it. Personally, this disappoints me. I always felt like the full-sized game evened out eventually, and I'd rather have the chance of a full sized/awesome item than these past months of lackluster samples at disappointed sizes.
> ...


 I couldn't agree more!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 11, 2012)

My other box finally updated with box #22 - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box22/

Only the mary lou looks decent, both my boxes are super duper lame this month.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hippiemama76*
> 
> I am completely floored! I got my shipping notice on Tuesday, and received my box in the mail on Wednesday!! It normally takes forever (at least 10 days) - I can't believe the shipping this round.  It said it was a Goop box as per the wrapping and note, even though I never signed up for one or received any information about one.  It wasn't wrapped especially nicely, and everything inside was just thrown in, but I got something I really wanted, and I really like the rest of the samples!  Probably my best Birchbox ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> My box finally updated. Box 8. I'm not really interested in trying anything in the box. Hope my other sub fares better. You win some, you lose some...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box twins! I'm interested in trying a few things here - we shall see (my box is slated to arrive on the 15th).


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm with you! I've had some good and bad boxes along the way but I love the thrill of getting new things every month. I see it as a gamble, sometimes you win and sometimes you lose but it's always fun to play the game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Exactly! It's definitely the thrill of the suprise with Birchbox (and the points system) that sets it apart from other companies that send the same thing every month. I love that idea too, which is why it's awesome that I can subscribe to both business models.

I think some people complaining on Facebook expect too much, like a personal make-up artist is going to hand-deliver 5 completely varied yet simultaneously _perfect_ giant-sized items for them each month so they never have to purchase another product again.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Beauty Blender! At first, I wasn't so into it, but after doing a side by side comparison of putting foundation on with the blender and with bare hands, the blender wins hands down. The only issue I really have is that it is difficult to clean, I guess unless you have the blender cleaner, which was not included in the boxes with the actual blender. Why, is beyond me.


 I am in a committed and monogamous relationship with my beauty blender... I use my MAC brush cleaner to clean it and it works perfectly. If I am out of brush cleaner I will just use my daughter's baby shampoo ...works like a charm. No need to spend a bunch of money on the beauty blender cleaner IMO. Oh! And I always use hot hot water! 



 Get's that baby sparkling


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in a committed and monogamous relationship with my beauty blender... I use my MAC brush cleaner to clean it and it works perfectly. If I am out of brush cleaner I will just use my daughter's baby shampoo ...works like a charm. No need to spend a bunch of money on the beauty blender cleaner IMO. Oh! And I always use hot hot water!
> ...


 I've heard face wash works too, and I definitely have a stockpile of it from all my subscriptions lol


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly! It's definitely the thrill of the suprise with Birchbox (and the points system) that sets it apart from other companies that send the same thing every month. I love that idea too, which is why it's awesome that I can subscribe to both business models.
> ...


 This times 1000! I agree some complaints are valid...but to a point. I think some individuals are taking it too personal, like BB is taking a shit on them for no reason. I admit, I complain here and there and I get disappointed, but it's not going to ruin my day/life/parade! LOL @ "giant-sized" hehehhe


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Alone, it's a tiny sample and I think someone determined its worth at $0.12, however in the box is also a huge sample of DDF Cleanser which is worth like $14 I think (I could be off) so $14.12 is already way more than the box cost and then there are still 3 other items. The entire box's worth should be taken into consideration rather than each individual item's worth.
> ...


Just my opinion.  I feel this way because there's no way you can honestly tell how a product is going to work for you if you can only use it once.

Regardless of the rest of the box contents, I think sample sizes should be big enough to use a few times.  Don't really think that's an outrageous preference.

*Note: Not saying I hate my box (which I haven't got yet) or that BB is the worst ever.  Just saying if their whole thing is to send people samples which they pay $10 a month for so they can earn points and shop for products they liked in their BB store, then perhaps samples should at least be large enough to try more than once.  Plus, when I signed up they said no foil samples (or that's what I heard or read)...but my problem is not with foil samples.  It's with teeny tiny samples which can barely be used once.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in a committed and monogamous relationship with my beauty blender... I use my MAC brush cleaner to clean it and it works perfectly. If I am out of brush cleaner I will just use my daughter's baby shampoo ...works like a charm. No need to spend a bunch of money on the beauty blender cleaner IMO. Oh! And I always use hot hot water!
> ...


 Right now my makeup routine consists of BB cream on my face, foundation under my eyes (my eye area is so dry I have yet to find a concealer that doesn't get cakey and weird under my eyes). Is the blender useful for the undereye area? I generally use my fingers.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly! It's definitely the thrill of the suprise with Birchbox (and the points system) that sets it apart from other companies that send the same thing every month. I love that idea too, which is why it's awesome that I can subscribe to both business models.
> ...


 Agreed!  The poor BB girls who handle the FB page aren't having a good day.  You'be got one girl PISSED about getting nail polish in her beauty box?  And other threatening to tell everyone in the WORLD how horrible BB is.  Really?  Cancel and keep your $10, but it's not the end of the world that you don't like your foil packet this month.

And to the girl who is in her mid 30's and mad about getting anti-aging, facial products, send them my way!  She said she's too young, sorry honey, you should've started it years ago!


----------



## spwest (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed!  The poor BB girls who handle the FB page aren't having a good day.  You'be got one girl PISSED about getting nail polish in her beauty box?  And other threatening to tell everyone in the WORLD how horrible BB is.  Really?  Cancel and keep your $10, but it's not the end of the world that you don't like your foil packet this month.


I have to agree!  I complained a bit last month over the shipping fiasco-mostly because they said it shipped out a full 2 weeks before it did and I am super stalkerish about my BB tracking number-but overall I'm pretty happy with them!  I'm trying Ipsy this month, but don't intend to cancel BB unless ipsy just blows them out of the water.  I'm really looking forward to this month's box and am VERY happy about the nail polish!!  Can't please em all, I guess.

On another note-will someone tell me how they like the kiehl's eye cream?  I really need to start that regimen, but that's a lot to shell out without being sure.  I hope they do that "choose two" promotion again this month!!


----------



## BridgetPS (Oct 11, 2012)

I just cancelled BB.  I am wondering if I should subscribe to look bag or starbox???


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some posted a picture of it. though I couldn't begin to tell you where it's buried in the thread.  It looked like it was the size of the elf blushes though not with as large of a pan but the overall size of the sample
> 
> ...


 AHH I got so excited when I saw this I spilled my contact solution all over my desk lol


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But there are still full sized products, the Essie, the eyeko when it gets here, the candles, while small are still full size.
> 
> You have to think, I'm sure BB presented a list of what they can offer to Goop, and they picked what they liked.  They only have a limited number of samples to work with, and have to go with what the companies send them.


Yes, this!  I believe the term BB has been using is "curated" by Goop.  Other sites do this, like Joss &amp; Main (home furnishings and decor).  Basically the celebrity or company gets to pick what will be featured from a huge list of products.  I'm sure with Goop they maybe took suggestions of companies to contact for samples, and then showed them the entire list to pick 20 or 25 (or whatever) products that would get distributed throughout the Goop boxes.  Hence the repeats of past BB products - maybe Gwyneth just digs Luna bars!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just my opinion.  I feel this way because there's no way you can honestly tell how a product is going to work for you if you can only use it once.
> ...


 True, but a lip gloss is pretty hit or miss. I agree with you when it comes to skincare or haircare though, when results are gradual and need to be observed more than once.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This times 1000! I agree some complaints are valid...but to a point. I think some individuals are taking it too personal, like BB is taking a shit on them for no reason. I admit, I complain here and there and I get disappointed, but it's not going to ruin my day/life/parade! LOL @ "giant-sized" hehehhe


 I think that some of the criticisms are a bit extreme, but that's no reason to stop their criticism. I just feel like the petty complaining (me included, no excuses) on makeup boards is starting to drown out the legitimate complaints to the point where BB doesn't take ANYONE seriously.


----------



## camel11 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right now my makeup routine consists of BB cream on my face, foundation under my eyes (my eye area is so dry I have yet to find a concealer that doesn't get cakey and weird under my eyes). Is the blender useful for the undereye area? I generally use my fingers.


  I have the same undereye problem-- I always looked gross and cakey UNTIL I found Boots No7 Radiant Glow Concealer (I use Shade 2)... it's the only one that works! My underyes are also very sensitive and allergic to everything, and this does not bother them. It's sold at Target and Drugstore.com. Maybe give it a try!


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

I got Box #26.

Ouidad Heat and Humidity Gel - its going off my profile at least, but I already got this sample by asking the company, it's cool to have another

Mary-Lou Manizer - wanted

Mox Botanicals Lip Butter -wanted

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - this just seems like a weird combo

Mighty Leaf Tea - meh, foodstuffs
I'm just thrilled that I got not one, but two of the items I was interested in. While I would have loved the beautyblender, I certainly wasn't expecting it, and I'm not about to go on a tirade on BB's FB because of it. It's really juvenile that women are doing that when they can email, or even call and get actual results (assuming they have a legitimate problem), what most of them are doing is the equivalent of "UGHHHH I CAN'T BELIEVE I DIDN'T GET THIS! YOU GUYS SUCK!" and ragecancelling their account.

My point is we all get subpar boxes every once in a while, there's no need to take it out on the marketing team.


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 11, 2012)

Didn't see anyone post Box 8 yet, so here it is. I am not completely disappointed like a lot of people are, but the 2 foil packets of Miracle Skin Transformer spf20 face is just so ridiculously small that I am not even sure if I could cover my face once with both packets.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed!  The poor BB girls who handle the FB page aren't having a good day.  You'be got one girl PISSED about getting nail polish in her beauty box?  And other threatening to tell everyone in the WORLD how horrible BB is.  Really?  Cancel and keep your $10, but it's not the end of the world that you don't like your foil packet this month.
> 
> And to the girl who is in her mid 30's and mad about getting anti-aging, facial products, send them my way!  She said she's too young, sorry honey, you should've started it years ago!


 Haha you're hilarious. I saw the girl pissed about the nail polish and thought "she's clearly not on MUT".


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHH I got so excited when I saw this I spilled my contact solution all over my desk lol


 Eeep! Sorry! :x

Actually I just did a quick google search for "mary lou manizer sample size" and obviously it came back to this thread (no duh. heh) anyways it comes back to this post in particular and its under a series of 4 spoilers. But its still around the same size.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128988/birchbox-october-2012/1350#post_1947711 

(hope relinking to a particular post isn't against mut terms &gt;.&lt; )


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha you're hilarious. I saw the girl pissed about the nail polish and thought "she's clearly not on MUT".


 Right?  I commented on your post on FB too Katie.  Gotta show a little love.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same undereye problem-- I always looked gross and cakey UNTIL I found Boots No7 Radiant Glow Concealer (I use Shade 2)... it's the only one that works! My underyes are also very sensitive and allergic to everything, and this does not bother them. It's sold at Target and Drugstore.com. Maybe give it a try!


 Thanks! You sound exactly like me - certain eye creams make my undereye area swell up like crazy. Will definitely give it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't see anyone post Box 8 yet, so here it is. I am not completely disappointed like a lot of people are, but the 2 foil packets of Miracle Skin Transformer spf20 face is just so ridiculously small that I am not even sure if I could cover my face once with both packets.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any box 11 pics?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaisleyFox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 31.
> 
> ...


 i like that box!!   better than mine!   which is 5...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 11, 2012)

my boxes have updated, on the one I opted out of I'm getting https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box24

on the one I opted in for Goop on I'm getting https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box9

I'm okay with the transformation box. Kinda wish I wasn't getting a Luna Barbut I can deal with that. Now lets talk about goop. There is not ONE thing in that box that I would use, I'm very upset with the perfekt lip perfection gel since I received that for free with Sephora a month or two ago when I ordered, and it is NOT deluxe. They will probably be receiving an angry email from me on that. I can't really say anything about the products I won't use just because well, its all luck, but seriously. When you say deluxe samples, I don't expect that. UGH. Good thing I signed up for a second Myglam/Ipsy because of what was in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least one sub company will make me happy. Think it may be time to start thinking cancellation with BB.


----------



## PAsh (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed!  The poor BB girls who handle the FB page aren't having a good day.  You'be got one girl PISSED about getting nail polish in her beauty box?  And other threatening to tell everyone in the WORLD how horrible BB is.  Really?  Cancel and keep your $10, but it's not the end of the world that you don't like your foil packet this month.
> 
> And to the girl who is in her mid 30's and mad about getting anti-aging, facial products, send them my way!  She said she's too young, sorry honey, you should've started it years ago!


 ohhh...hold back why dontcha?


----------



## JamieO (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #26.
> 
> ...


 Agreed, 1000%! I think it's worth it if you can at least find one thing you like! Thats the whole point, right? We aren't always going to like everything we get, but we can at least say we gave it a shot! And if you didn't get something that you really wanted, trade something for it, ask the company for a sample (I know you and I have both gotten lots of things just by emailing companies, and the worst thing they can do is tell you no), OR JUST BUY IT! I would've loved a BeautyBlender too, but I'm not going to get pissed because they didn't send me something that costs like $25 for free. That's the gamble of it. And on that note, I don't really mind that they send out samples that they have sent in past boxes, because that means that if I didn't get something I wanted, like the BeautyBlender, there's a chance I might get one in the future. I feel like if people want to get exactly what they want, join Beauty Army. Otherwise, just enjoy the monthly surprises!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> I love the Beauty Blender! At first, I wasn't so into it, but after doing a side by side comparison of putting foundation on with the blender and with bare hands, the blender wins hands down. The only issue I really have is that it is difficult to clean, I guess unless you have the blender cleaner, which was not included in the boxes with the actual blender. Why, is beyond me.Â





> I am in a committed and monogamous relationship with my beauty blender... I use my MAC brush cleaner to clean it and it works perfectly. If I am out of brush cleaner I will just use my daughter's baby shampoo ...works like a charm. No need to spend a bunch of money on the beauty blender cleaner IMO. Oh! And I always use hot hot water!Â :icon_smil Â Get's that baby sparklingÂ


 What she said! You don't necessarily use a whole skincare line because you love one product, right? Take whatever brush cleaner and try that. I use an antibacterial soap along with a brush cleanser.. works fine! Glad you joined the beauty blender craze! They are fantastic!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 11, 2012)

> My point is we all get subpar boxes every once in a while, there's no need to take it out on the marketing team.


 While this is certainly true, I think the subpar boxes is also part of a larger concern that the overall quality of the boxes that Birchbox has been sending out every month has been declining. I say this especially as someone who just took the plunge and upgraded to yearly a couple of weeks ago, and all of the comments by longtime subscribers who have said that they think BB has been steadily going downhill since the summer has me worried that I made a very bad decision.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

I posted this on my Facebook wall.

_Finally my profile on BIRCHBOX updated. I'm getting October Box #1 - a GOOP box. I didn't opt in or out of Goop since I forgot.

Only one MAJOR complaint about it - LUNA Fiber Chocolate Raspberry - I'm allergic to raspberries. I break out into hives, swell up, itch like crazy. I have to carry an epi pen for bees and raspberries. Thankfully the label states it's raspberry so I'll pass it onto my eldest daughter._

_I really think Birchbox needs to lay off with sending food. So many people have food allergies and don't want to pay $10 for a box of samples that contain food. For those with nut allergies their allergies can potentially be DEADLY. I know that Birchbox's stance is that you can pass it along to someone else but with foods with nuts if the packaging is torn open and someone with a nut allergy opens the box and smells it... well that can land the person in a hospital.

This is partially why I do the spoilers and sneak peeks for people. Yes, most of it is selfish because I want to know what's coming in the boxes but part of it has to do with finding out if Birchbox is sending food because of my own allergy and for those with nut allergies. It was actually one of my first complaints about Birchbox when I began my subscription in 2011 because one of the first items (either in my first or second box) was that Kind bar with nuts. I'm not allergic nuts but I know way too many children who are and their allergies are so extreme that even the smell of nuts can land them in the hospital which is why my kids schools have a no nuts policy in place._
One of my readers posted on my wall how she's actually allergic to perfume and one time she had to see her doctor for shots because the vial had broken and everything was saturated in perfume triggering her allergy.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in a committed and monogamous relationship with my beauty blender... I use my MAC brush cleaner to clean it and it works perfectly. If I am out of brush cleaner I will just use my daughter's baby shampoo ...works like a charm. No need to spend a bunch of money on the beauty blender cleaner IMO. Oh! And I always use hot hot water!
> ...


 i am glad yours worked well for you, mine spilt after 3 uses..  kinda bummed me out.. i wasnt too mad i got it in a BB, had i spent all that $$$$, i would have been super ticked!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted this on my Facebook wall.
> 
> ...


 crazy thing is sometimes just having it in the box could ruin the whole thing! (food products, not makeup ones you may expect to find in w/a beauty sub).. my boss's husband has a nut allergy so bad that he ended up in the ER when she was making a sandwhich for their son! just the airborne nut particles made me ill! thats crazy!!  i hope none of you ladies are that sensitive..


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> I posted this on my Facebook wall. _Finally my profile on __BIRCHBOX__ updated. I'm getting October Box #1 - a GOOP box. I didn't opt in or out of Goop since I forgot. Only one MAJOR complaint about it - LUNA Fiber Chocolate Raspberry - I'm allergic to raspberries. I break out into hives, swell up, itch like crazy. I have to carry an epi pen for bees and raspberries. Thankfully the label states it's raspberry so I'll pass it onto my eldest daughter._ _I really think Birchbox needs to lay off with sending food. So many people have food allergies and don't want to pay $10 for a box of samples that contain food. For those with nut allergies their allergies can potentially be DEADLY. I know that Birchbox's stance is that you can pass it along to someone else but with foods with nuts if the packaging is torn open and someone with a nut allergy opens the box and smells it... well that can land the person in a hospital. This is partially why I do the spoilers and sneak peeks for people. Yes, most of it is selfish because I want to know what's coming in the boxes but part of it has to do with finding out if Birchbox is sending food because of my own allergy and for those with nut allergies. It was actually one of my first complaints about Birchbox when I began my subscription in 2011 because one of the first items (either in my first or second box) was that Kind bar with nuts. I'm not allergic nuts but I know way too many children who are and their allergies are so extreme that even the smell of nuts can land them in the hospital which is why my kids schools have a no nuts policy in place._ One of my readers posted on my wall how she's actually allergic to perfume and one time she had to see her doctor for shots because the vial had broken and everything was saturated in perfume triggering her allergy.


 While I definitely understand this, I don't mind the occasional foodie item. Regarding the perfume, I'd be sad to never be able to test out one. All of these sub companies are a gamble, sometimes it's a hit or miss. Birchbox at least has a disclaimer concerning food items and cautions subbers about this. What pleases one doesn't please all necessarily and I see why companies don't make exceptions for situations like this.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 11, 2012)

My thought on the samples being sent out by Birchbox: It seems like their emphasis now is on having people subscribed only to make sales in their shop. Think about it, they send out crap, but people stay subscribed for the points. So they continue to send crap and yet are making tons of sales in their shop. I am assuming that was their plan all along. The shop must be where they make their money (profits), and so they do not care about the sample sizes/quality and satisfaction of their customers. This is just the beginning, it will NOT get better. So we have a decision to make, is spending money to get points worth it? We spend money every month, to get points, to spend even more money with Birchbox. Can you say SUCKERS??


----------



## KristantheGreat (Oct 11, 2012)

Getting box one and box 24. I REALLY want the pink thing if anyone wants to trade, willing to trade a couple of things for it!! PM me!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been thinking about the BB business model a lot since last month, when I joined. I think the boxes would improve a lot, if we got at least six or seven samples (not counting lifestyle) every month, then I realized, that would mean more points in the store. Maybe giving us those points in the store is expensive, and that's why we are getting so few samples? I also notice that a lot of people wait until they have enough points to really save a lot of money in the store, and that makes me wonder how profitable their store is. I mean, they just bought Joliebox, and they must have a ton of subscribers, but this is probably an expensive operation.

I am on the fence about how I would feel about better boxes without a point system. I already feel like I have gotten my money's worth from my boxes so far (admittedly not a scientific sample) even not counting the store points. But I would have been much more thrilled with them this month, if I'd gotten to try out more of the Goop picks. I don't mind foil packets at all, as long as they have a decent amount of product in them. I decant them into tiny little containers that I re-use. I just personally would have been thrilled enough to actually recommend Birchbox to friends and family, if they sent more samples in the boxes.

Like I say, I feel like I've been getting my money's worth so far, I just see a little room for improvement.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thought on the samples being sent out by Birchbox: It seems like their emphasis now is on having people subscribed only to make sales in their shop. Think about it, they send out crap, but people stay subscribed for the points. So they continue to send crap and yet are making tons of sales in their shop. I am assuming that was their plan all along. The shop must be where they make their money (profits), and so they do not care about the sample sizes/quality and satisfaction of their customers. This is just the beginning, it will NOT get better. So we have a decision to make, is spending money to get points worth it? We spend money every month, to get points, to spend even more money with Birchbox. Can you say SUCKERS??


I do agree with you that their emphasis is on their shop--they send out lots of emails a month about it.  I only shop when I have enough points.  I haven't spent a dime (of money out of my pocket not from earned points) in the shop.  I'm greedy like that.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 11, 2012)

Getting box #37 on my first account...not the worst, not the best...but I'm not too bummed about it.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box37

And I'm getting box #1 on my second account - which I opted in for.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box1

And my mom is getting #32!  Which I'm a little jealous of, but I know whatever she doesn't like will be passed on to me...so I guess it'll be alright haha.  





https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box32


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't mind foil packets at all, as long as they have a decent amount of product in them.


 I agree.  I didn't sign up expecting full sized items but I also don't expect samples I can rip out of a magazine.  A happy medium is nice.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eeep! Sorry! :x
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Now i'm finally excited for a BB (that's a first) I'm also getting the Vitamin things which I think will be really interesting (in a good way) since I have a BS in Nutrition. I wish I knew how many grams the bronzer was, but either way I'm excited, It takes me forever to use up makeup because I keep buying new kinds  so I like to get sample sizes instead of full size products.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> I've been thinking about the BB business model a lot since last month, when I joined. I think the boxes would improve a lot, if we got at least six or seven samples (not counting lifestyle) every month, then I realized, that would mean more points in the store. Maybe giving us those points in the store is expensive, and that's why we are getting so few samples? I also notice that a lot of people wait until they have enough points to really save a lot of money in the store, and that makes me wonder how profitable their store is. I mean, they just bought Joliebox, and they must have a ton of subscribers, but this is probably an expensive operation. I am on the fence about how I would feel about better boxes without a point system. I already feel like I have gotten my money's worth from my boxes so far (admittedly not a scientific sample) even not counting the store points. But I would have been much more thrilled with them this month, if I'd gotten to try out more of the Goop picks. I don't mind foil packets at all, as long as they have a decent amount of product in them. I decant them into tiny little containers that I re-use. I just personally would have been thrilled enough to actually recommend Birchbox to friends and family, if they sent more samples in the boxes. Like I say, I feel like I've been getting my money's worth so far, I just see a little room for improvement. Â


 Good observation. I stayed for the points but now this is seriously convincing me to cancel


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> My thought on the samples being sent out by Birchbox: It seems like their emphasis now is on having people subscribed only to make sales in their shop. Think about it, they send out crap, but people stay subscribed for the points. So they continue to send crap and yet are making tons of sales in their shop. I am assuming that was their plan all along. The shop must be where they make their money (profits), and so they do not care about the sample sizes/quality and satisfaction of their customers. This is just the beginning, it will NOT get better. So we have a decision to make, is spending money to get points worth it? We spend money every month, to get points, to spend even more money with Birchbox. Can you say SUCKERS??Â


 They still send some gems and full sized items on occasion. Naturally, they're a for profit business and need to make money, so they probably do rely on purchases from the shop. With so many subbers, they can't personally accommodate every person, but rather adjust to meet the majority of their customers. Since they pretty much removed the part about samples being deluxe, it lets them off the hook. Not saying it's right, but just putting it out there. Lol, here's a question, are you gonna stay a sucker?


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Didn't see anyone post Box 8 yet, so here it is. I am not completely disappointed like a lot of people are, but the 2 foil packets of Miracle Skin Transformer spf20 face is just so ridiculously small that I am not even sure if I could cover my face once with both packets.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for posting! I'm getting this box, too.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted this on my Facebook wall.
> 
> ...


 MWAH! This is well articulated and brilliant. and perfectly encapsulates my problem with them sending stuff like food. Like you said, it's just dangerous to send out food, especially something like nuts, which is one of the most common food allergies... Luckily I don't have airborn reactions (other than mild itchiness) but if I did and mine broke open? BAM, instant epi pen/hospitalization

Thanks for this Zadi. That sucks about your reader. Poor girl!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Now i'm finally excited for a BB (that's a first) I'm also getting the Vitamin things which I think will be really interesting (in a good way) since I have a BS in Nutrition. I wish I knew how many grams the bronzer was, but either way I'm excited, It takes me forever to use up makeup because I keep buying new kinds  so I like to get sample sizes instead of full size products.


 Apparently the vitamins are NOT for eating. They are for opening up and putting on the skin. Someone posted on their page that she's scared to try them, and someone else posted that they're going to end up with a lot of people eating some skin care....


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I posted this on my Facebook wall.
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> Apparently the vitamins are NOT for eating. They are for opening up and putting on the skin. Someone posted on their page that she's scared to try them, and someone else posted that they're going to end up with a lot of people eating some skin care....Â


 I know they were featured in the BB video. Are people not reading the card? I'd hope it'd state how the product works! I didn't receive any, so I don't know. It'd be like eating moisturizer or eye shadow! Only doable for the people on tv with the weird, compulsive eating habits lmao.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They still send some gems and full sized items on occasion. Naturally, they're a for profit business and need to make money, so they probably do rely on purchases from the shop. With so many subbers, they can't personally accommodate every person, but rather adjust to meet the majority of their customers. Since they pretty much removed the part about samples being deluxe, it lets them off the hook. Not saying it's right, but just putting it out there.
> 
> Lol, here's a question, are you gonna stay a sucker?


Are you a subber or have you cancelled?

Edit--I meant to include this post as well:

Originally Posted by *yanelib27* 



My thought on the samples being sent out by Birchbox: It seems like their emphasis now is on having people subscribed only to make sales in their shop. Think about it, they send out crap, but people stay subscribed for the points. So they continue to send crap and yet are making tons of sales in their shop. I am assuming that was their plan all along. The shop must be where they make their money (profits), and so they do not care about the sample sizes/quality and satisfaction of their customers. This is just the beginning, it will NOT get better. So we have a decision to make, is spending money to get points worth it? We spend money every month, to get points, to spend even more money with Birchbox. Can you say SUCKERS??


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

Well let's face it, vitamins are normally ingested so why would anyone think you'd rub it into your skin?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've spoken with Katia about it because I think that 25% of the boxes could be done without food and perfume samples. If there are 40 boxes in a month then why can't 10 boxes be food or fragrance free? It's 10 boxes or less per month, surely that's not impossible for them to plan.


The only problem I could see with that is then you'd have people who just don't like getting perfumes opting out and I can imagine there are a lot of people in that category (from what I read).  And then people would be mad and say "I hate getting nail polish.  There should be a way to opt out of that"...etc.  It sucks though cause it is a legitimate concern for people with allergies.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> I've spoken with Katia about it because I think that 25% of the boxes could be done without food and perfume samples. If there are 40 boxes in a month then why can't 10 boxes be food or fragrance free? It's 10 boxes or less per month, surely that's not impossible for them to plan.


 On that note, that'd be great! Best of both worlds. Maybe we'll eventually see that come to fruition. It'd be as simple as adding another q to the profile everyone takes and adding that factor into whatever algorithm or schematics used in box content creation. Maybe if more people commented with that suggestion and solution, that'd light a fire under BB and other companies' booties!


----------



## dd62 (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone yet have a delivery date for Box 1? I wonder why they are being so secretive about that box. Still no picture.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Apparently the vitamins are NOT for eating. They are for opening up and putting on the skin. Someone posted on their page that she's scared to try them, and someone else posted that they're going to end up with a lot of people eating some skin care....


 Honestly, if you're dumb enough to ingest something without reading the packaging, well... thin the herd.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone yet have a delivery date for Box 1? I wonder why they are being so secretive about that box. Still no picture.


 i'm getting box #1, and my tracking hasn't updated for like a week.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On that note, that'd be great! Best of both worlds. Maybe we'll eventually see that come to fruition. It'd be as simple as adding another q to the profile everyone takes and adding that factor into whatever algorithm or schematics used in box content creation. Maybe if more people commented with that suggestion and solution, that'd light a fire under BB and other companies' booties!


That, unfortunately, is a lot harder than you make it sound like it is. I don't know what databasing system the company uses, but you'd have to take into account the fact that out of those boxes, there are probably people who have received something in each box previously. I'm guessing what they do is generate the boxes FIRST and then match your profile to the boxes, first eliminating boxes with items you've received first and then randomizing it to make sure they have equal number of people receiving each box. When you add on a whole new level -- for people who can only get 10 boxes, they will very very soon be out of those boxes and then people will complain about being the ones who always end up getting food and everyone will change their profile to have allergies, etc. I guess the simple thing to do would be eliminate food (and stupid Tili bags please) completely, but it's a better business model for THEM if they don't.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone yet have a delivery date for Box 1? I wonder why they are being so secretive about that box. Still no picture.


 Not yet. I'm still getting this which means my box hasn't left the warehouse yet.



> Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information.
> If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> Are you a subber or have you cancelled? Edit--I meant to include this post as well: Originally Posted by *yanelib27*Â
> 
> My thought on the samples being sent out by Birchbox: It seems like their emphasis now is on having people subscribed only to make sales in their shop. Think about it, they send out crap, but people stay subscribed for the points. So they continue to send crap and yet are making tons of sales in their shop. I am assuming that was their plan all along. The shop must be where they make their money (profits), and so they do not care about the sample sizes/quality and satisfaction of their customers. This is just the beginning, it will NOT get better. So we have a decision to make, is spending money to get points worth it? We spend money every month, to get points, to spend even more money with Birchbox. Can you say SUCKERS??


 Do you mean me, the original comment maker or both? Myself, I sub.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> That, unfortunately, is a lot harder than you make it sound like it is. I don't know what databasing system the company uses, but you'd have to take into account the fact that out of those boxes, there are probably people who have received something in each box previously. I'm guessing what they do is generate the boxes FIRST and then match your profile to the boxes, first eliminating boxes with items you've received first and then randomizing it to make sure they have equal number of people receiving each box. When you add on a whole new level -- for people who can only get 10 boxes, they will very very soon be out of those boxes and then people will complain about being the ones who always end up getting food and everyone will change their profile to have allergies, etc. I guess the simple thing to do would be eliminate food (and stupid Tili bags please) completely, but it's a better business model for THEM if they don't.


 Yes, you're right on it being more complex than what I said. It could be an avenue to explore, though.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That, unfortunately, is a lot harder than you make it sound like it is. I don't know what databasing system the company uses, but you'd have to take into account the fact that out of those boxes, there are probably people who have received something in each box previously. I'm guessing what they do is generate the boxes FIRST and then match your profile to the boxes, first eliminating boxes with items you've received first and then randomizing it to make sure they have equal number of people receiving each box. When you add on a whole new level -- for people who can only get 10 boxes, they will very very soon be out of those boxes and then people will complain about being the ones who always end up getting food and everyone will change their profile to have allergies, etc. I guess the simple thing to do would be eliminate food (and stupid Tili bags please) completely, but it's a better business model for THEM if they don't.


 so much for it being "hand-picked". just like i don't believe that shoedazzle and justfab have real life "stylists" selecting shoes for you each month. it's all computers ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## camel11 (Oct 11, 2012)

Idk, I have a lot of face/eye allergies, and I subscribe to BB knowing that some products I'd be unable to use. If a person is so allergic to perfume that a broken product would send them to the hospital, then I'm not sure it's prudent to subscribe to a "surprise" subscription beauty program. At some point, such a service is not right for everyone...

Not to mention, many people would also be allergic to fragrances in beauty products, so would the exemption apply to products that are scented? I think it gets too complicated.

BB is clear on what kind of service it offers, and we are free to decide whether it is for us or not. They could offer fragrance-free boxes, but then people would likely complain that they weren't as good as the other boxes.

That said, it would be easy to at LEAST get rid of the food. It seems weird to be that peanut-based products are in a beauty box, especially with the rise in nut allergies. It would be easy to have a no-food rule or no-nut rule... (I like the food usually, but I'd understand.)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently the vitamins are NOT for eating. They are for opening up and putting on the skin. Someone posted on their page that she's scared to try them, and someone else posted that they're going to end up with a lot of people eating some skin care....


 I'm not getting these vitamins but I could definitely see people thinking they're for eating. It would have been my assumption as well without reading this post or reading the instructions - you do generally eat vitamins, after all! The only reason I know of this second type is because there are a lot of stores in Chinatown that sell different coloured vitamins you break open and rub into your face. They were pretty popular about 10 years ago but I honestly don't trust 99% of stuff imported directly from China because of all the horror stories floating around.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so much for it being "hand-picked". just like i don't believe that shoedazzle and justfab have real life "stylists" selecting shoes for you each month. it's all computers ladies and gentlemen...


 Well, I don't know, but I'm guessing. XD; To be fair, they could be hand-picking the samples (i.e. the girls pick the stuff, and figure out the box and what goes into each box) and the using the computer to match you up. That still technically means they're hand-picked boxes.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 11, 2012)

So i have 2 BB accounts. On one i opted in for the Goop box. On the second i didnt even check the email hoping i'd just get a transformation box. But nope, i checked BB and both boxes are Goop. But at least they are 2 separate boxes.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently the vitamins are NOT for eating. They are for opening up and putting on the skin. Someone posted on their page that she's scared to try them, and someone else posted that they're going to end up with a lot of people eating some skin care....


WOW. okay, no longer excited for them. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know, but I'm guessing. XD; To be fair, they could be hand-picking the samples (i.e. the girls pick the stuff, and figure out the box and what goes into each box) and the using the computer to match you up. That still technically means they're hand-picked boxes.


 oh yeah that's true. i still think that the box choosing is majorly based on whether you got an item in the past. (unless it's color club, a twistband or a health bar -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thought on the samples being sent out by Birchbox: It seems like their emphasis now is on having people subscribed only to make sales in their shop. Think about it, they send out crap, but people stay subscribed for the points. So they continue to send crap and yet are making tons of sales in their shop. I am assuming that was their plan all along. The shop must be where they make their money (profits), and so they do not care about the sample sizes/quality and satisfaction of their customers. This is just the beginning, it will NOT get better. So we have a decision to make, is spending money to get points worth it? We spend money every month, to get points, to spend even more money with Birchbox. Can you say SUCKERS??


 .....but its a business..  its how they make $$$$$..  its no different than stores having sales or sending coupons..  they get you in the store with hopes you buy other items... i dont think sending out $10 sample boxes would be enough to make a thriving business.. i personally dont see how we lose out, we spend 10 and get a box worth well over that amount, and then get points to review it.. i have maybe spent $30 of my own money but using points have got over $100 in product.. for me personally, its a win/win... i dont spend the $ to get the points, i spend it for the box, so for me the points are a bonus.. its all how you look at it i suppose....


----------



## laklolo14 (Oct 11, 2012)

How do you know which box number you are getting?


----------



## grayc (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just found a photo of someone's goop birchbox!!! i'm so excited
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't possibly read all the posts since I last logged in, lol - so this might be old news, but I had 2 friends who were getting the punishment box this month (box 12, and box 20 didn't look much better) but now they've added a 5th item and it's a good one! yay!


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed, 1000%! I think it's worth it if you can at least find one thing you like! Thats the whole point, right? We aren't always going to like everything we get, but we can at least say we gave it a shot! And if you didn't get something that you really wanted, trade something for it, ask the company for a sample (I know you and I have both gotten lots of things just by emailing companies, and the worst thing they can do is tell you no), OR JUST BUY IT! I would've loved a BeautyBlender too, but I'm not going to get pissed because they didn't send me something that costs like $25 for free. That's the gamble of it. And on that note, I don't really mind that they send out samples that they have sent in past boxes, because that means that if I didn't get something I wanted, like the BeautyBlender, there's a chance I might get one in the future. I feel like if people want to get exactly what they want, join Beauty Army. Otherwise, just enjoy the monthly surprises!


Frankly this is the whole point of beauty subscriptions to get you out of your comfort zone, you know that its random from the get go. If you don't like it, don't complain, trade it (there's always someone who might want it), or just end your subscription. Those women complaining need to take a deep breath and step away.


----------



## tevans (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm getting boxes 11 &amp; 13 and not pleased with either one, I'd prefer some new items not ones that people have seen in previous boxes. Just because I didn't get it before doesn't mean i want it now.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk, I have a lot of face/eye allergies, and I subscribe to BB knowing that some products I'd be unable to use. If a person is so allergic to perfume that a broken product would send them to the hospital, then I'm not sure it's prudent to subscribe to a "surprise" subscription beauty program. At some point, such a service is not right for everyone...
> 
> ...


 I agree completely. Prevention is key for those that have these life threatening allergies. If a subscriber makes the choice to remain with Birchbox knowing that they could be exposed to something that could harm them, any consequences are a result of that individual's choice to take the risk. A subscription service like Beauty Army would be a good alternative because you could choose your samples.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 11, 2012)

Did anyone else get the "Start Shopping with Your Birchbox Points" email last night/this morning? If so, I noticed something:

One of the pictures to click to begin shopping that category is this:





It's the One Love Organics Chia Whip Fragrance Free Cleanser, which IS in the shop to be purchased, but it wasn't included in any October box, nor is it in the October/Goop categories. Just thought that was interesting since it's shown in the pictures for October's box.. I would have loved to sample that this month!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can see that as well but to me the opt out for food/perfume allergies would be based on the member's profile. Since we're asked so many questions about things I don't think it would be hard to add a food/perfume allergy to it which would then allow people to get one of those boxes that's free of food and/or perfume.


I definitely agree


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think some people complaining on Facebook expect too much, like a personal make-up artist is going to hand-deliver 5 completely varied yet simultaneously _perfect_ giant-sized items for them each month so they never have to purchase another product again.


 Exactly!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mean me, the original comment maker or both? Myself, I sub.


both, yes.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those women complaining need to take a deep breath and step away.


 woooosahhhhhhh.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right now my makeup routine consists of BB cream on my face, foundation under my eyes (my eye area is so dry I have yet to find a concealer that doesn't get cakey and weird under my eyes). Is the blender useful for the undereye area? I generally use my fingers.


 I use the sloped end of the blender for my eye area... or I will use a small brush if I need thick coverage. 



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that some of the criticisms are a bit extreme, but that's no reason to stop their criticism. I just feel like the petty complaining (me included, no excuses) on makeup boards is starting to drown out the legitimate complaints to the point where BB doesn't take ANYONE seriously.


 For sure, don't stop sending in your opinions..that's what fuels change, but complaining over a FULL size Essie nail polish is just spoiled brattiness in my opinion. So yes, I agree with you 100%! 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am glad yours worked well for you, mine spilt after 3 uses..  kinda bummed me out.. i wasnt too mad i got it in a BB, had i spent all that $$$$, i would have been super ticked!


 Damn muscle woman!



 j/k I have had mine for over 5 months now and it has held up pretty good. I got mine directly from Sephora though on discount... I like the finish it gives to my face so I will keep buying them until I find something better. That's so cool that BB sent you one, I'd kill for a new one!


----------



## lady41 (Oct 11, 2012)

if anyone is wondering about the size of the evelom cleanser  it is a foil pack. i was excited about this product it looked like a nice sample size on the bb pic.


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the "Start Shopping with Your Birchbox Points" email last night/this morning? If so, I noticed something:
> 
> ...


 Aeeeeeeeee! I would have loved that! But as I said earlier, I'm just thrilled I've got two things that I did want. Que sera, sera.


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I got box #14.  I am so excited for the Essie polish!  I would be thrilled with any of those colors!


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey y'all I thought I would throw in my two cents as well. I am obviously new to MUT and it certainly has added to my whole birchbox experience. Enjoy readind all of yalls comments and suggestions. I have never been the best at understanding beauty and skincare. Case in point, at 33, I have only started properly removing my makeup for a couple of years( yea, that's pretty bad). That ramble is just to show how green I am in this are and recognize that when I stumbled upon BB I took it as a learning experience. A way to research and find my own beauty routine and try to see what was salvageable hey removing my makeup was a good first step right? I've been with BB for several months and have found stuff I would have never used on my own. I guess not being a beauty product connoisseur, my expectations were not that high. As someone said before, I made it my goal to give everything a chance and let myself be surprised. A few months ago I cancelled my sub after I got a box that had mostly self tanning products and a lifestyle sample. Being half brown, I had absolutely no use for it, as I am tanned year round. I was livid and felt Wronged. instead of complaining and sending my bad vives for others by bad mouthing the service, I cancelled quietly ( yea, I was punishing them in my mind ha!). I resubbed 2 months ago and have been content with what I've got. My box this month is 20 and so far I can only see a couple of things in it. I am not blown away but others will get worse. Bottom line is they will never please us all and it is a business.if we were only getting the high value boxes we wouldn't make a peep. If you want full size items all the time, consider saving your ten bucks or more and buying whatever you covet and if BB and you must part ways then do so. If you're like me, you will be back lol. Finally, I feel so bad for their CS and FB person( bless their hearts as we say around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )lets all remember that being respectful, calm and adults will get us a better and quicker response than using language, threats or childlike behavior. Sorry my two cents ended up being more like ten.


----------



## AuntOly (Oct 11, 2012)

I was one of the people who complained on facebook, in particular about the paper flower sample. I just got off the phone with birchbox who told me people are loving the sample and size and are rushing to their site to buy the product, they also, for some reason, felt the need to tell me that full size lip glosses don't have that much product in them, so the small sample should not matter. Like that makes a difference when they're giving a sample the size of a baby aspirin


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thought on the samples being sent out by Birchbox: It seems like their emphasis now is on having people subscribed only to make sales in their shop. Think about it, they send out crap, but people stay subscribed for the points. So they continue to send crap and yet are making tons of sales in their shop. I am assuming that was their plan all along. The shop must be where they make their money (profits), and so they do not care about the sample sizes/quality and satisfaction of their customers. This is just the beginning, it will NOT get better. So we have a decision to make, is spending money to get points worth it? We spend money every month, to get points, to spend even more money with Birchbox. Can you say SUCKERS??


 I don't think those who subscribe are suckers, but rather smart shoppers who like to try things out then use free points to get major discounts on items in the shop. I think some people are under the bizarre impression that Birchbox is a not-for-profit and that the companies they sample are handing their product out as charity. The point is to get you to spend your money in their shop, it's not some secret conspiracy.


----------



## camel11 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For sure, don't stop sending in your opinions..that's what fuels change, but complaining over a FULL size Essie nail polish is just spoiled brattiness in my opinion. So yes, I agree with you 100%!


  Ugh... I have a friend that subs to BB, and she complained about a full-size lipstick (b/c she doesn't wear lipstick) and then complained about tinted moisturizer (ditto). I finally asked her why she subscribed to BB. Basically, there was a very narrow range of stuff she was curious to try, and that basically was only curly hair product and chapstick... Some expectations are whack.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was one of the people who complained on facebook, in particular about the paper flower sample. I just got off the phone with birchbox who told me people are loving the sample and size and are rushing to their site to buy the product, they also, for some reason, felt the need to tell me that full size lip glosses don't have that much product in them, so the small sample should not matter. Like that makes a difference when they're giving a sample the size of a baby aspirin


To not hate the size, Ok, but do you really think they had people call and email and go "hey BB, I reallllly love this product.  The size is so great."  Really?  And it's kinda obnoxious that they say the full size doesn't have much in it.  I'd be pissed to hear them admit that if I went ahead and purchased it assuming it would be full.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> Â Ugh... I have a friend that subs to BB, and she complained aboutÂ a full-size lipstick (b/c she doesn't wear lipstick) and then complained about tinted moisturizer (ditto). I finally asked her why she subscribed to BB. Basically, there was a very narrow range of stuff she was curious to try, and that basically was only curly hair product and chapstick... Some expectations are whack.


 Lol.. tell her to try curlbox or a hair sub. Then go to a drugstore with $10 and buy some chapstick lol.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was one of the people who complained on facebook, in particular about the paper flower sample. I just got off the phone with birchbox who told me people are loving the sample and size and are rushing to their site to buy the product, they also, for some reason, felt the need to tell me that full size lip glosses don't have that much product in them, so the small sample should not matter. Like that makes a difference when they're giving a sample the size of a baby aspirin


 I'll be right there with you. As I said before the one box I will use nothing out of, which I mean, I pay to be surprised so hey, but my issue is with that little tiny sample that I already got for free from Sephora. At least in MY birchbox history, this is THE smallest sample ever. And I was one who got the half-empty tube of Dr Jart (which they replaced with two more half empties lol) but that even had more product than this "sample." That is my only complaint with my box, and had I known that would be included in a curated box, I would never have opted in. (And knowing my luck probably would have gotten it anyway.)


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh... I have a friend that subs to BB, and she complained about a full-size lipstick (b/c she doesn't wear lipstick) and then complained about tinted moisturizer (ditto). I finally asked her why she subscribed to BB. Basically, there was a very narrow range of stuff she was curious to try, and that basically was only curly hair product and chapstick... Some expectations are whack.


 tell your friend to cancel bullshit box birchbox and join curlbox or curlkit. those are monthly curly haired subs and you get two full sized products along with samples every month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got off the phone with birchbox who told me people are loving the sample and size and are rushing to their site to buy the product


 lol ... ok!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey y'all I thought I would throw in my two cents as well. I am obviously new to MUT and it certainly has added to my whole birchbox experience. Enjoy readind all of yalls comments and suggestions. I have never been the best at understanding beauty and skincare. Case in point, at 33, I have only started properly removing my makeup for a couple of years( yea, that's pretty bad). That ramble is just to show how green I am in this are and recognize that when I stumbled upon BB I took it as a learning experience. A way to research and find my own beauty routine and try to see what was salvageable hey removing my makeup was a good first step right?
> 
> I've been with BB for several months and have found stuff I would have never used on my own. I guess not being a beauty product connoisseur, my expectations were not that high.
> ...


 You have valid points but here's something to consider. By keeping quiet and not complaining does that help the company improve their products or service? While some complaints are pointless and falls under the "you'll never please everyone all the time" the fact is that many complaints are valid and help a company go in a direction that will make the customers happy. Case in point MyGlam/Ipsy. They listened to their subscribers and as a result the products they sent out are much better than the products sent out in the past. While most people are not happy that some items are drugstore quality (like Jane) the fact is they are listening.

I don't blame people for dropping their Birchbox subscriptions - and many are or have - and their complaints and reasons why they dropped their subscription can help Birchbox AND other people contemplating in subscribing. Look at Red Carpet Box, Posh Pod, Box Monthly, GoGo Girlfriend... if members didn't complain people would be scammed out of their money.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was one of the people who complained on facebook, in particular about the paper flower sample. I just got off the phone with birchbox who told me people are loving the sample and size and are rushing to their site to buy the product, they also, for some reason, felt the need to tell me that full size lip glosses don't have that much product in them, so the small sample should not matter. Like that makes a difference when they're giving a sample the size of a baby aspirin


 I think you were a little harsh, to be honest, threatening to ruin their reputation to everyone you meet based on one silly lip gloss sample. But I guess everyone has to pick their own battles. I'm one of the people they referenced who tried the sample and loved it. I hope you find peace with this extreme injustice that has been brought upon you.


----------



## starfighter82 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am getting box #2 and my shipping number still hasn't updated, hopefully by tomorrow. It isn't one of the best boxes, but it certainly isn't the worst. I am excited to try all the items. I just wonder how big the serum/oil samples are.  I see they no longer post pictures of the box with the samples and now they just show a picture of a box. I am guessing they did this so people cannot complain when their sample doesn't match the sample in the picture.  I think overall it makes it a lot less fun, but I get their reasoning. I just hope my samples aren't going to be packets, because if I am spending $85 on a serum, I need more than a packet sample to decide if it's worth it.


----------



## Merryone (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you were a little harsh, to be honest, threatening to ruin their reputation to everyone you meet based on one silly lip gloss sample. But I guess everyone has to pick their own battles. I'm one of the people they referenced who tried the sample and loved it. I hope you find peace with this extreme injustice that has been brought upon you.


 Oh Miss Katie, you are a rare treasure, don't ever change!


----------



## libedon (Oct 11, 2012)

Apparently they had some issues updating my box... Here's the box that shows on my page now. It's def. goop. but it's still saying "products in your september box." My box was one of the last to update, box 15.






I knew I would get the supergoop this time of all times. I've avoided it for the last 6 months they sent and then I get hit with it in the fancy goop poop box. I know the cleanser is a foil packet, but I'm excited to try the conditioner, the caudalie and the sprout. So, excited to try things, not upset, just a little box envy with the subs that got fabulous products and the gigantic DDF.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in a committed and monogamous relationship with my beauty blender... I use my MAC brush cleaner to clean it and it works perfectly. If I am out of brush cleaner I will just use my daughter's baby shampoo ...works like a charm. No need to spend a bunch of money on the beauty blender cleaner IMO. Oh! And I always use hot hot water!
> ...


 Really? I use Sephora brush cleaner and my blender is still stained. Definitely going to try the baby shampoo though, thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

Try Mona Lisa's Pink Soap (available at craft stores and some Walmarts).


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you were a little harsh, to be honest, threatening to ruin their reputation to everyone you meet based on one silly lip gloss sample. But I guess everyone has to pick their own battles. I'm one of the people they referenced who tried the sample and loved it. I hope you find peace with this extreme injustice that has been brought upon you.


 lol


----------



## AuntOly (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To not hate the size, Ok, but do you really think they had people call and email and go "hey BB, I reallllly love this product.  The size is so great."  Really?  And it's kinda obnoxious that they say the full size doesn't have much in it.  I'd be pissed to hear them admit that if I went ahead and purchased it assuming it would be full.


 She meant all full size lip glosses - not only the Per-Fekt - she said full size lip glosses dont contain much producr (???)


----------



## JLR594 (Oct 11, 2012)

Today I got a Groupon offer from the goods section for a two pack of makeup blending sponges.  $9 plus $3 shipping. 

I cannot understand why these sponges are so expensive!  Especially that Beauty Blender.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She meant all full size lip glosses - not only the Per-Fekt - she said full size lip glosses dont contain much producr (???)


oohhhh well that's sad too. lol.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 11, 2012)

BOOOOHOOO I just got my shipping updated and it's not getting here until the 16th! Poop!

Damn you...I wish they had a location here on the West Coast, I mean they are in France now, how hard is it to open up a shop here in San Diego 



 /sarcasm

That mens my review vid will be bottom of the barrel and I will die alone and crying.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box #2 and my shipping number still hasn't updated, hopefully by tomorrow. It isn't one of the best boxes, but it certainly isn't the worst. I am excited to try all the items. I just wonder how big the serum/oil samples are.  I see they no longer post pictures of the box with the samples and now they just show a picture of a box. I am guessing they did this so people cannot complain when their sample doesn't match the sample in the picture.  I think overall it makes it a lot less fun, but I get their reasoning. I just hope my samples aren't going to be packets, because if I am spending $85 on a serum, I need more than a packet sample to decide if it's worth it.


 I think their photographer quit. They are hiring a photographer if you look on their careers page.

From the way they keep making more boxes each month it is a lot work they keep piling on. My husband used to run a children's boutiques website and I would end up having to help with the photoshop so I know how it feels to just have more and more pictures being asked of you within the same amount of time. He at least had me to help when things got crazy.


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you were a little harsh, to be honest, threatening to ruin their reputation to everyone you meet based on one silly lip gloss sample. But I guess everyone has to pick their own battles. I'm one of the people they referenced who tried the sample and loved it. I hope you find peace with this extreme injustice that has been brought upon you.


 Wars, hunger, religious genocide, TINY LIP GLOSS SAMPLES! Chaos!

Talk about first-world problems. I definitely don't make a lot of money and still I think when I read these posts, "It's 10 freakin' dollars." We all love getting fab samples, but with BB, it's a crapshoot, and we know that going in. Don't like the odds? Unsubscribe.

Furthermore, I work in customer service and I know what being put on blast feels like. Not that some of you don't have valid complaints, but just remember these are folks like you and me trying to handle of hundreds of angry women. There is a difference between constructive criticism and being a brat.

Listen, I enjoy ranting (as you can see) just as much as the next person. I find some of your stories hilarious! But this just isn't a big deal in the scheme of things.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wars, hunger, religious genocide, TINY LIP GLOSS SAMPLES! Chaos!
> ...


 Cheers!


----------



## starfighter82 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think their photographer quit. They are hiring a photographer if you look on their careers page.
> 
> From the way they keep making more boxes each month it is a lot work they keep piling on. My husband used to run a children's boutiques website and I would end up having to help with the photoshop so I know how it feels to just have more and more pictures being asked of you within the same amount of time. He at least had me to help when things got crazy.


 
I didn't know this. I hope that means in the future we will get pictures of our boxes again! I won't complain if we do not because I understand how time consuming it must be to photograph all those boxes. My bil is a photographer and he used to do freelance for multiple companies. I remember going to visit my sister on the weekends and their living room  being a complete mess of products from the companies, and all this photography stuff. He would have to work through the night, and the weekend to get everything done. Thankfully now he works for a large company and it seems is schedule is a lot more 9-5 than before.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anyone know the size and $$ value of the vitamins? I will happily trade or pay someone in paypal for them.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BOOOOHOOO I just got my shipping updated and it's not getting here until the 16th! Poop!
> 
> ...


 
It would not make any difference, I am in NY and still no box.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't like the odds? Unsubscribe.


 It's not that simple for those who have pre-paid three months, six months or a year in advance. I have seven months left on my own subscription otherwise I would unsubscribe from Birchbox for now.


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BOOOOHOOO I just got my shipping updated and it's not getting here until the 16th! Poop!
> 
> ...


 Totally agree with this! Let's just open one ourselves - there are enough San Diegans on here!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 11, 2012)

I hope my box comes today. My ipsy and bb both arrived at MI facility in my state on the same day and my ipsy bag is already out for delivery. When I try to check tracking for my bb, it still shows at the facility. Its so weird.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 11, 2012)

It's pretty funny to me because birchbox did exactly what people suggested to them (evening out the boxes as far as value goes).


----------



## gemstone (Oct 11, 2012)

> It's not that simple for those who have pre-paid three months, six months or a year in advance. I have seven months left on my own subscription otherwise I would unsubscribe from Birchbox for now.


 Birchbox will let you cash out your remaing boxes as points. While its not ideal it also isn't that different than a company giving you a gift card when you make a return.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wars, hunger, religious genocide, TINY LIP GLOSS SAMPLES! Chaos!
> ...


 i'm sorry but i just really don't find this a compelling argument for birchbox.

birchbox originally promised 4-5 deluxe samples, that's what people signed up to pay $10 a month for. yeah there are worse things happening in the world, but people ARE capable of having a cause for more than one thing, so it really doesn't matter. and they're here complaining on MUT and to birchbox customer service because that's what they're there for, not to solve world hunger.

the quality of birchbox samples over the last year or so HAS fallen over time, you can google pictures of past boxes and see that clearly. so just saying "oh it's only ten dollars" is basically telling birchbox it's ok to slack off on what they originally promised customers.

we hold new, start up at home companies accountable for what they send out, birchbox shouldn't get a free pass because "sometimes you get lucky and get something good"


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox will let you cash out your remaing boxes as points. While its not ideal it also isn't that different than a company giving you a gift card when you make a return.


 This is true, but it's still much more worth your while to get both items AND points out of it. :


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 11, 2012)

My BB moved quick!  I forget if it was Monday or Tuesday that I got my shipping email, but it's already in my city and that hasn't happened in MONTHS!  It showed a brief stay at MI and then within a day it was sent/or picked up and brought to my Post office.  Here's hoping it's even further along than usps is showing and I get it today and not tomorrow (which is now the expected delivery date according to usps--on original through MI it was scheduled to be here next Monday).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope my other sub from ipsy gets here quickly, too.  Last month, the post office screwed up and it had to be rerouted which made it come later than it should've (but still by expectant date)


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

This is how I feel about the situation- please don't take it the wrong way I am new and don't want to disrespect the readers.

Birchbox is $10 with free shipping. You are going to get 5 to 8 products a month. Some will be pathetic (pill sized lip gloss, sunscreen in Oct, candle, allergic foods), some will be nice, some will be excitable. But every product is worth $1 of credit when you review. So you get back approx $5 to $8 credit on that $10 box you paid for. And you can use that on anything you like. So you are at most paying $5 including shipping on a box which might be crappy. That's not a terrible return. My Love with Food box gives you like 10 cents for a review, same number of goodies.

My only gripe just like most of you is to take out the food. My mother is allergic to soy, egg, and gluten and some fruits and tomatoes and it's a shame that at least one item every month she can't use on her sub.

and lastly....

looking to score a vitamin sample so if anyone wants a trade or will tell me the size and price for sale let me know. Thanks


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you were a little harsh, to be honest, threatening to ruin their reputation to everyone you meet based on one silly lip gloss sample. But I guess everyone has to pick their own battles. I'm one of the people they referenced who tried the sample and loved it. I hope you find peace with this extreme injustice that has been brought upon you.


 I love this!  btw... also love your gem koozie on your blog


----------



## MarieS (Oct 11, 2012)

> the quality of birchbox samples over the last year or so HAS fallen over time, you can google pictures of past boxes and see that clearly. so just saying "oh it's only ten dollars" is basically telling birchbox it's ok to slack off on what they originally promised customers.


 
This is my second BB so I don't have the insight of what they used to look like.  But I would not have subbed initially if I wasn't reading good reviews.  And I was  reading good reviews BUT I think they were reviews when the samples were larger and there were more items.  I admit to being not real excited about getting a baggie as a item.  I joined to get cost effective samples of new products.  I love trying new things.  I have to replace items that have been discontinued.  I like disposables. (I travel every week)  I want new lipstick/nail polish every month.  This box is ideal for me.  I could pay the cleaning person for the money I spent looking for a gentle but effective cleanser to replace AA Foaming Cleanser.

So in my first box I found three items that I have been specifically looking for.  I mentally gave BB 3 months.  And that is how I'll rate my box.  This month there is a possibility once I try the two face potions.  Both would be a good primer and that is something I need.  Meantime I got the little lipstick and unlike most folks - I don't want a full size.  I like to switch up my lipstick so this teeny one is fine.  Plus - I did read the actual product in mascara and lipgloss once and it's getting smaller every year.  In 2015 we will probably call the samples 'full size'.  So this month we have a possible 3+1 month of BB.

But I like that people with more history with BB are out there holding them to the original promise.  If I am still getting BB in a year and it is less than it is now ... I'll be on FB in full snark mode.


----------



## karenX (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you were a little harsh, to be honest, threatening to ruin their reputation to everyone you meet based on one silly lip gloss sample. But I guess everyone has to pick their own battles. I'm one of the people they referenced who tried the sample and loved it. I hope you find peace with this extreme injustice that has been brought upon you.


  LOL. 

This.

This.

SO much this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2012)

also i don't really understand the holier than thou attitudes of those who really liked their birchboxes, especially when i really haven't seen anyone personally attack those who are content.


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm sorry but i just really don't find this a compelling argument for birchbox.
> 
> ...


 I completely agree.  I am actually pretty happy with birchbox (I am lucky and get a lot of full sized stuff), but they are definitely not giving us 4-5 deluxe samples a month, as they were when I got a year long contract.  If they are not providing what they said they would and what we paid for, then we should complain, because that is the only way they are going to know we are unhappy and make a change.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this!  btw... also love your gem koozie on your blog


 Thank you! I like to incorporate rhinestones on anything and everything that my glue gun will adhere to.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 11, 2012)

I keep hearing talking about the quality of boxes from a year ago. I started my subscription last October, and I compared my first box to my least favorite box in June.

October '11:

Amika Obliphica hair treatment

Laura Gellar bronze tinted primer

Clark's Botanical mask

Teeny tiny Anastasia lip gloss

Foil packet of wool &amp; cashmere detergent

June '12:

Beautyblender Cleanser

Number 4 Prep &amp; Protect

The Balm Staniac

The tanning wipes

A Tili bag
I don't see much of a difference. Not hating on the (reasonable) criticism, and I would definitely agree that 1-2 use samples are usually pretty worthless, but I haven't felt that there has been a decline in quality in the past year. Am I missing something? Was it mind-blowing prior to Oct 11?


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's pretty funny to me because birchbox did exactly what people suggested to them (evening out the boxes as far as value goes).


 Exactly!! Be careful of what you wish for!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep hearing talking about the quality of boxes from a year ago. I started my subscription last October, and I compared my first box to my least favorite box in June.
> 
> ...


 here is one of the first results i found when i typed in "birchbox 2011" to google images, but there are plenty of reviews from 2011 out there. i have felt there is a noticeable difference in sample size.





not my photo (source beautydart.wordpress)


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> here is one of the first results i found when i typed in "birchbox 2011" to google images, but there are plenty of reviews from 2011 out there. i have felt there is a noticeable difference in sample size.
> ...


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 11, 2012)

Just got an email with my birchbox points &amp; checked my account.  They gave me 100 points for October box shipping late.  Woo hoo!!


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

"Just got an email with my birchbox points &amp; checked my account.  They gave me 100 points for October box shipping late.  Woo hoo!! "

Nice thats $10 bucks to spend.


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 11, 2012)

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/33374441283/even-more-free-shipping-on-your-favorite-brands-in-the

More free shipping (though limited), which is nice...


----------



## BagLady (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email with my birchbox points &amp; checked my account.  They gave me 100 points for October box shipping late.  Woo hoo!!


 After reading your comment I checked my acct because my BB has yet to ship and I also received 100 pts for the late shipping. Yay!!!


----------



## randerso (Oct 11, 2012)

It does suck to buy a year's subscription and then see the quality change dramatically. It's tough to quantify lower quality in an objective way, but if there was language that promised "4-5 deluxe samples" and you are not receiving that, I think you are within your rights to bring that to BB's attention and ask for them to break the sub and issue you a refund for the remaining months. I wonder how that would go over.

Otherwise, if you are month to month, I don't really see the point in writing a vitriolic, outraged email to BB. It's not like it will get you anywhere. If you want to help BB out, write them a short email stating why you are cancelling, e.i., "FYI, I cancelled because of shipping issues/not enough makeup samples/small size of samples/didn't want food products," etc. If you don't want to help BB out, just vote with your dollars and leave.


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been a subscriber for 3 months now and not terribly impressed, my crazy solution was to open a second subscription lol! Here's hoping I'll get something worthwhile!


----------



## missionista (Oct 11, 2012)

> Just got an email with my birchbox points &amp; checked my account.  They gave me 100 points for October box shipping late.  Woo hoo!!


 Thanks for posting.  I just checked my points and they gave me the same thing!  Woo hoo, this totally makes up for a blah Tili bag!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/33374441283/even-more-free-shipping-on-your-favorite-brands-in-the
> 
> More free shipping (though limited), which is nice...


 and it just so happens I have a product in my bag that is of a brand I am sampling this month, so this is perfect. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 11, 2012)

100 points also.  Wonder why their shipping has been horrendous lately?  The same thing happened with the boyfriend's BBM.  I'm wondering if it'll show up on my second account...haven't gotten a shipping email on it yet and the tracking number barely came back yesterday.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> here is one of the first results i found when i typed in "birchbox 2011" to google images, but there are plenty of reviews from 2011 out there. i have felt there is a noticeable difference in sample size.
> ...


----------



## amidea (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some posted a picture of it. though I couldn't begin to tell you where it's buried in the thread.  It looked like it was the size of the elf blushes though not with as large of a pan but the overall size of the sample
> 
> ...


 unfortunately if i remember correctly the mary lou manizer is quite a bit smaller than this.  the box is smaller and then the pan is only a portion of the box.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok this depresses me. I want that box this month.
> ...


 LOL Reminds me of how at fast food restaurants the pictures of the cheeseburgers are so big and juicy and all of the toppings are placed perfectly on the bun, then you what you get is a flat greasy pancake burger with one pickle and a wimpy piece of lettuce.


----------



## effigie (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> unfortunately if i remember correctly the mary lou manizer is quite a bit smaller than this.  the box is smaller and then the pan is only a portion of the box.


 It is a bit smaller. Here's a picture comparing it to the full size (not my image, courtesy of a quick GIS):


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok this depresses me. I want that box this month.
> ...


 Ugg, yes! This is what I signed up for!  That is some serious false advertising.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Reminds me of how at fast food restaurants the pictures of the cheeseburgers are so big and juicy and all of the toppings are placed perfectly on the bun, then you what you get is a flat greasy pancake burger with one pickle and a wimpy piece of lettuce.


Yeah, I figured those box pictures were like that, lol. If BB used to really be that good, then I guess I joined at the right time to not know any better!

I wonder if maybe companies stopped being so generous because they weren't seeing many sales from the samples? Or maybe there are so many subscribers and so many different boxes now that it's just more cost effective for a company to give a smaller sample in greater numbers.


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is how I feel about the situation- please don't take it the wrong way I am new and don't want to disrespect the readers.
> 
> ...


YES! I have hated more than a couple boxes but the items I have loved coupled with the feedback credit is why I stick with it.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally agree with this! Let's just open one ourselves - there are enough San Diegans on here!


 Let's do it! I have a degree in computer networking and LOTS of free time! It appears BB gets samples from companies for free, so why can't we? I also know someone who works at Philosophy, so we have an IN! LOL


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Reminds me of how at fast food restaurants the pictures of the cheeseburgers are so big and juicy and all of the toppings are placed perfectly on the bun, then you what you get is a flat greasy pancake burger with one pickle and a wimpy piece of lettuce.


 and now I want a pickle... or some chicken tenders... or fries.. damnit Katie


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Just got an email with my birchbox points &amp; checked my account.  They gave me 100 points for October box shipping late.  Woo hoo!! "
> 
> Nice thats $10 bucks to spend.


 Hmmm...when did your box ship? Or has it not shipped yet?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm...when did your box ship? Or has it not shipped yet?


 I was wondering the same...my accounts have updated with tracking info as of today, but still no email, and definitely no 100 points credited to my accounts!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Reminds me of how at fast food restaurants the pictures of the cheeseburgers are so big and juicy and all of the toppings are placed perfectly on the bun, then you what you get is a flat greasy pancake burger with one pickle and a wimpy piece of lettuce.


THIS!!!! hahaha. Like the time Wendys made the Hot N Juicy look so damn appetizing so I went and got one... that b**** was soo soggy and gross I threw it away after 1 bite!!!

and don't get me started on their perfectly wavy bacon pictures..........


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm supposed to get those vitamins. I'll gladly trade you for it - will pm you once I actually get them



> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know the size and $$ value of the vitamins? I will happily trade or pay someone in paypal for them.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 11, 2012)

Took me forever to read all these posts lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i got my shipping email yesterday and my tracking # still hasnt updated but I hope to get it soon


----------



## libbs07 (Oct 11, 2012)

According to my Birchbox account, I am supposed to be getting Box #3. I was really hoping for an essie polish, but I will try everything I get nonetheless. Has anybody actually received this box yet? I'm interested to see what the size of the lip gloss is going to be.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm supposed to get those vitamins. I'll gladly trade you for it - will pm you once I actually get them


Thank you very much. I work for a vitamin co- so I always like to see new vitamins.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 11, 2012)

My POV: Box 10 is okay.

I am getting the Eve Lom foil packet and muslin cloth. Score. We never get the matching set of anything unless its a shampoo and conditioner foil packet duo. I have never tried Eve Lom products because I have a normal size disposable income. I figure I can get 2 or 3 uses out of a packet. I am really excited to try the muslin cloth. If I can find something that exfoliates my skin without a lot of harsh chemicals I am in. I would never just buy a pack to try it out. That is way out of my normal Sephora comfort zone.

The Jouer sample is going in my stocking stuffer box. My mom and sister will get my castoffs and be thrilled. My mom subs to BB but is always asking for what I get. My little sister doesn't sub at all. She would find a stocking full of minis to be a pot of gold. Plus now I don't have to go to one more store in December. I have a lot of stuff in this box.

The Orofluido is freaking awesome. Travel size, but a good sample. I have weird hair that loves one thing and hates the exact same type of product in another brand. I am always looking to try something new. I have heard good things about this brand.

Luna Bars are good when you are at the hungry point of your day. It can go either way. Your really busy and can't stop to eat. You have something in your purse and eat it. No one gets hurt. Thats an extra dollar I have in my wallet. Gonna buy a lottery ticket.

Caudalie Serum. I am looking for my holy grail eye cream. I am 30, Birchbox aged 25. I protect my skin like a ninja. I am always hopeful this cream will be the one.

I have had really crappy boxes but I always figure that I would have spent my money on something stupid anyway. I like getting a present in the mail that I have only a little control over.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

No points for me, my box just shipped today according to the email. But it hasn't updated or anything. Hmmmm...

The tracking has been in my account for a week and no updates from that.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THIS!!!! hahaha. Like the time Wendys made the Hot N Juicy look so damn appetizing so I went and got one... that b**** was soo soggy and gross I threw it away after 1 bite!!!
> ...


 This made me LOl! I worked at several Wendy's growing up so I know all about that haha


----------



## tiff1002 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow that is amazing! That is the main reason I stay in Birchbox.  The points system is excellent and adds up fast!


----------



## Alycia (Oct 11, 2012)

no shipping, no points hmph!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 11, 2012)

Opted in for Goop... Still no shipping update, and was sent an email 2 days ago that it had shipped. According to the site I'm getting: 

Kiehl's Orange Flower and Lychee Body  Cleaner

Joanna Vargas Daily Serum 

Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss (very name for no reason lol) 

LUNABAR that I'm sure we are all SO ECSTATIC about

Essie Fall Picks nail polish 

I was really really REALLY hoping (maybe even praying haha) for the beauty blender... I've been wanting to try it for SO LONG!! 




 If anyone would want to trade their beauty blender for any of the above, (maybe even trade it for two items above depending on which two) let me know. 

Not looking forward to this box since the ONLY thing that I would ever enjoy from this box would be the nail polish, but I'm a nursing student and we can't really wear too much color for our clinicals


----------



## tiff1002 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so much for it being "hand-picked". just like i don't believe that shoedazzle and justfab have real life "stylists" selecting shoes for you each month. it's all computers ladies and gentlemen...


 Yes, everything is done by algorithms from LBB exchanges to ShoeDazzle to Birchbox.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok this depresses me. I want that box this month.
> ...


 I think I've posted some of my boxes from the good ole days before, but...

(Apparently I don't have permission to upload a picture? Weird)

Feb 2011 - big deluxe size Nars orgasm illuminator, deluxe/travel size Befine exfoliating cleanser, deluxe size Bare Minerals mascara, deluze sample (small, but you use two drops at a time) Oscar Blandi olio Jasmine hair serum and as a lifestyle bonus, Sweetriot dark chocolate covered cacao nibs (usually about $3 a package and NOT available in the drugstore - I'm looking at YOU Luna)

March 2011 -at least deluxe (maybe full - it does actually connect to the full-size Jouer things) Jouer tint and highlighter compact; deluxe Befine night cream (like the tube is about 3+ inches long), travel size Marvis toothpaste and a perfume vial.  

April 2011 - Juice beauty green apple peel, deluxe sized, deluxe size Weleda rose facial lotion, deluxe sample Juice beauty stem cell eye repair, mini Zoya, perfume sample.

May 2011 - travel size Ahava mineral body lotion; Joue LMT (I don't remember how this came - I actually think it was a collection of packets in the little folder they send, but have no idea); Jouer moisture gloss - same baby sample size we get currently, perfume vial, DDF wrinkle resist plus - deluxe sample tube.

June 2011 - Herben essentials towelettes (2), xen-tan tanner, travel size tube, perfume vial, kiehl's ultra facial oil free lotion - travel size - I still have this - the bottle is like 3 inches tall, Laura Geller baked blush and brighten - I think this was full sized, if not a very generous travel size.  

So... yeah.  All my early boxes were primarily travel or really deluxe sizes.  I wish I could just paste the stupid pictures.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm...when did your box ship? Or has it not shipped yet?


 
It is not shipping until Oct 13th


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi there,

Unfortunately, your October Birchbox ran into a shipping snafu! Your box will ship by Saturday, October 13 with the original tracking we sent you previously (we've included it again below for your reference). We're sorry for the inconvenience and we've added 100 Birchbox points to your account. Remember, 100 points equals $10 toward any full-size products in the Birchbox Shop.


----------



## jewelsme (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in Indiana and mine isn't getting here until the 15th.


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> unfortunately if i remember correctly the mary lou manizer is quite a bit smaller than this.  the box is smaller and then the pan is only a portion of the box.


 I actually posted again after that with someone else's spoiler filled post. Notice I said it was similar in size (ie like 2 inches, thinner). As you can see in the following thread link.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128988/birchbox-october-2012/1350#post_1947711


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jewelsme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Indiana and mine isn't getting here until the 15th.


 If you are referring to the extra points I received it's because my box isn't even shipping until the 13th.  I'm probably not going to actually get it until the 20th


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

wait, wait, wait,*waitaminute*. why are people getting 100pts for shipping now and we get zippo for last month? Not really complaining just trying to understand the logic.



But then again it's Birchbox, there is no logic......


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have had a tracking number since last week, got the email from Birchbox 3 days ago and_ _I still have no updates. I remember reading that myglam/ipsy shipped out in the middle of the month, but I got an email today that it shipped and it's already in my state! This is my first month with ipsy and I certainly wasn't expecting to get that before my Birchbox. WTH? My Birchbox didn't come until like the 24th last month either. So much for the shipping by the 10th thing they go with.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 11, 2012)

I should also add that last month mine shipped late because, and this is just my assumption but I'm pretty sure I'm right, one of the products I was supposed to receive (Boscia cleansing oil) was replaced at last minute with something else. I also think that might be why they aren't putting box photos up now. My box photo last month didn't represent the box accurately. I hope that isn't the case for those of us who seemingly don't have shipped boxes yet.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had a tracking number since last week, got the email from Birchbox 3 days ago and_ _I still have no updates. I remember reading that myglam/ipsy shipped out in the middle of the month, but I got an email today that it shipped and it's already in my state! This is my first month with ipsy and I certainly wasn't expecting to get that before my Birchbox. WTH? My Birchbox didn't come until like the 24th last month either. So much for the shipping by the 10th thing they go with.


 yeah, I've got no updates on mine either. Hopefully they update soon!


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Oct 11, 2012)

Those who are saying their account has been credited 100 pts for late shipping...what box number do you have?


----------



## mb214 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just received my Birchbox. I am canceling. 

Tea--not a beauty product

Luna Bar-not a beauty product
DDF Brightening Cleanser
Caudalie Radiance Serum
Lip perfection gel--I don't think enough lip gloss for ONE application is "deluxe sized"
Skin Transformer Face Foil packets--I kid you not the product inside is the size of a Tic-Tac











I'm emailing Gwyneth....she should not allow her good name to be sullied by Birchbox


----------



## astokes (Oct 11, 2012)

Found a pic on Instagram of the size of the candle:


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw, it was about time Birch box sent me a Peanut Butter bar (allergic)... I accidentally peeked at my Transformation box when I thought I was logging into my other account. Good thing my boyfriend loovvvves peanut butter.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm emailing Gwyneth....she should not allow her good name to be sullied by Birchbox
> lol wait...what?


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait, wait, wait,*waitaminute*. why are people getting 100pts for shipping now and we get zippo for last month? Not really complaining just trying to understand the logic.
> 
> But then again it's Birchbox, there is no logic......


 Last month my box shipped on the 14th, and not only did I not get points, I didn't even get a reply to my email asking why it shipped so late.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 11, 2012)

I put it on here last night, but it might have not been seen by many because it was late...but, 

If anyone is wanting a goop box, I got an invitation link that I can send...I'm not going to sign up for another sub for BB.

I'm still just REALLY disappointed about my box.  I'd be over the moon over some of these other boxes.  But face vitamins, luna bar, perfume vial, the chintzy lip enhancer in my box does not get me excited.  I will use the Mary Lou-Manizer, but the rest will just get tossed out (I'll probably use the one-time use perfume, too but I have already gotten two of these months ago at the makeup counter so I'm not all WOO HOO over that one.)

But anyway, if someone wants the signup link to get a goop box, I have one.


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found a pic on Instagram of the size of the candle:


 That candle's really cute! I actually would have loved getting one... I'm curious about the scent.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally agree with this! Let's just open one ourselves - there are enough San Diegans on here!
> 
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm just confused as to why people are getting 100 points. I get that your box hasn't shipped, but I've had tracking for about 8 days now (finally got an email yesterday) and mine still hasn't updated. I just don't see how it's fair that boxes that won't be moving until Saturday get the points, when there's plenty of us who have been waiting already that won't get points. I mean, for all I know my box hasn't actually left anywhere. I'm just a bit confused about the reasonings there...?


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## melonz (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Birchbox. I am canceling.
> 
> ...


 I'm getting this box too. URHGK!! I'm not excited.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Serum (damn, that's a long ass name) on a pimple, or on an area where one was and had started to fade? Did you like it?


----------



## missionista (Oct 11, 2012)

> wait, wait, wait,*waitaminute*. why are people getting 100pts for shipping now and we get zippo for last month? Not really complaining just trying to understand the logic.


 Possibly this is their response to people being upset last month?


----------



## missionista (Oct 11, 2012)

> Those who are saying their account has been credited 100 pts for late shipping...what box number do you have?


 Box 29 for me.


----------



## Fluttershy (Oct 11, 2012)

If anyone wants to trade their Naked Lip gloss for a Mary Luminizer (I'm getting them in both of my boxes) let me know!!  I absolutely freaking LOVE Naked Princess lip glosses.. I got a sample set in the Look Bag and they are some of the most moisturizing and pretty looking lip glosses I have ever tried... they are super expensive though!!


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm emailing Gwyneth....she should not allow her good name to be sullied by Birchbox





> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol wait...what?


 Hahaha. Katie, that was my thought as well. Maybe they meant goop customer service?



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found a pic on Instagram of the size of the candle:


 After I saw that the Kiehl's Rosa Artica eye cream was added, I was super excited about getting this box. I love the Jouer Lip Enhancer so another one won't be a problem. I use sunscreen every day when I walk my dog and go out, so the Supergoop serum will get used. The candle in my room is almost out so it's good timing with the Illume sample. And I get to munch on a Luna bar. Not bad. On a side note, the Smashbox full exposure mascara that I snagged from their Facebook giveaway arrived today! That was a nice surprise!


----------



## tulippop (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants to trade their Naked Lip gloss for a Mary Luminizer (I'm getting them in both of my boxes) let me know!!  I absolutely freaking LOVE Naked Princess lip glosses.. I got a sample set in the Look Bag and they are some of the most moisturizing and pretty looking lip glosses I have ever tried... they are super expensive though!!


I'm suppose to be getting 2 of the naked princess lip glosses so if they aren't different colors, I'd love to trade! 

(FYI, I got my email yesterday and there are zero updates on it so I don't know when I'll be getting my boxes)


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month my box shipped on the 14th, and not only did I not get points, I didn't even get a reply to my email asking why it shipped so late.





> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just confused as to why people are getting 100 points. I get that your box hasn't shipped, but I've had tracking for about 8 days now (finally got an email yesterday) and mine still hasn't updated. I just don't see how it's fair that boxes that won't be moving until Saturday get the points, when there's plenty of us who have been waiting already that won't get points. I mean, for all I know my box hasn't actually left anywhere. I'm just a bit confused about the reasonings there...?





> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Possibly this is their response to people being upset last month?


 I'm thinking they should have definitely done that last month, as well as this month, as opposed to _just_ this month.

I hope they considered the possible backlash from the people livid about shipping who didn't get a response or any points to hear that people who got things shipped out a few days later than normal this month are now getting 100pts.

Oh,   I can only imagine what their facebook wall will look like then.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I called about my return that wasn't credited to my account and they fixed that for me and then asked if my items were shipped out and I never mentioned the 100 points or anything.  She asked me when I got my email and then said that the UPS site takes days to update and they've spoken to UPS about it and to check again next week.  She then told me that some people did get an email and are being credited 100 points because their boxes are being shipped out later.  I don't know why she brought it up as I only asked if my boxes were shipped or not.  I'm guessing that they've already started getting complaints and was cutting through the chase before I could complain about it.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Birchbox. I am canceling.
> 
> ...


My bf saw this and said "what's the point of samples that small... make your finger tips look younger?" LOL


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree! I mean how hard can it be? Maybe we could just start out in CA, you know call it like "West Side Beauty Box" or "Cali Love Box" ...oohhh that one sounded bad. woops. 

I know ours would be amazing and no one would ever complain 





Who wants to sub with us?? Any takers?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! I mean how hard can it be? Maybe we could just start out in CA, you know call it like "West Side Beauty Box" or "Cali Love Box" ...oohhh that one sounded bad. woops.
> ...


 

I like in Northern California! I can be your norcal branch.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading your comment I checked my acct because my BB has yet to ship and I also received 100 pts for the late shipping. Yay!!!


 ? they just gave you them? or did you email them?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! I mean how hard can it be? Maybe we could just start out in CA, you know call it like "West Side Beauty Box" or "Cali Love Box" ...oohhh that one sounded bad. woops.
> ...


 Lol I would!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 11, 2012)

> I agree! I mean how hard can it be? Maybe we could just start out in CA, you know call it like "West Side Beauty Box" or "Cali Love Box" ...oohhh that one sounded bad. woops.Â  I know ours would be amazing and no one would ever complainÂ   Who wants to sub with us?? Any takers?Â


 Ill sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## BagLady (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ? they just gave you them? or did you email them?


 They just gave them to me.


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! I mean how hard can it be? Maybe we could just start out in CA, you know call it like "West Side Beauty Box" or "Cali Love Box" ...oohhh that one sounded bad. woops.
> ...


 Sweet! We'll already have a base market and everything! Yeah Cali Love Box would probably not be the best name choice... bahahaa


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just gave them to me.


 Lucky!


----------



## Gayle Ray (Oct 11, 2012)

Box 29 delayed and received the 100 pts.


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! I mean how hard can it be? Maybe we could just start out in CA, you know call it like "West Side Beauty Box" or "Cali Love Box" ...oohhh that one sounded bad. woops.
> ...


I will sub with you! Unfortunately I am not in Cali.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sweet! We'll already have a base market and everything! Yeah Cali Love Box would probably not be the best name choice... bahahaa


 HAHAH I know, I will leave the naming to you! 



> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will sub with you! Unfortunately I am not in Cali.


 Shoot! Well maybe we could just create a sub service for the ladies/men of MUT ...you gals/guys always seem to have good suggestions


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! I mean how hard can it be? Maybe we could just start out in CA, you know call it like "West Side Beauty Box" or "Cali Love Box" ...oohhh that one sounded bad. woops.
> ...


 lol, Cali Love Box sounds like a different type of sub!!!


----------



## zatanna (Oct 11, 2012)

I received my box 21 today. Pic below with the muslin cloth unfurled.





I thought my box was fine. Not jumping for joy on the lip thingie but at the end of the day, not too shabby. The mascara is great! If I had not just bought the Mary-Louminizer a week ago I would have been super sadfaced about not getting one a box, because I was jonesing it bad. I think you guys will love it, and honestly, that sample will last a LONG time.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 11, 2012)

> I was one of the people who complained on facebook, in particular about the paper flower sample. I just got off the phone with birchbox who told me people are loving the sample and size and are rushing to their site to buy the product, they also, for some reason, felt the need to tell me that full size lip glosses don't have that much product in them, so the small sample should not matter. Like that makes a difference when they're giving a sample the size of a baby aspirin


 I got that sample in my Birchbox, too. And how the Hell am I supposed to apply it? I do not use the stick-my-finger-in-it kind of lipgloss because it's disgusting.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 11, 2012)

I am in for the Cali box. I made my own sample box today. I went to Sephora to get a Well Rested Eye by Bare Minerals. I checked the mail before I left and got a card for a deluxe sample of the Nars Orgasm illuminator. So I got my eye brightener and decided I needed an OPI nail polish in Ocean Love Potion. I go to check out and I got a free Blasted OPI nail polish in black (perfect for Halloween). They were having a promotion I didn't know about. Then I pulled out my free sample card and I got the Nars sample PLUS a Nars tinted moisturizer deluxe sample and a card for a deluxe size Smashbox BB cream next time I come. I also left with a Coach Poppy perfume sample (for my purse). I know retail therapy is costly but if I am having a truely crap day...I am going to Sephora.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that sample in my Birchbox, too. And how the Hell am I supposed to apply it? I do not use the stick-my-finger-in-it kind of lipgloss because it's disgusting.


 I couldn't get mine open...it kind of squirted out instead of the back peeling off. I used a tiny bit and it was sorta gritty


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> I'm thinking they should have definitely done that last month, as well as this month, as opposed to _just_ this month. I hope they considered the possible backlash from the people livid about shipping who didn't get a response or any points to hear that people who got things shipped out a few days later than normal this month are now getting 100pts. Oh, Â  I can only imagine what their facebook wall will look like then.


 Possibly this is a response to all the complaints and they're now implementing this? Lol, either way, there's going to be complaints.


----------



## StephanieM (Oct 11, 2012)

I got the bonus 100 points and box 32. I have a shipping number but it doesn't have any shipping info.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone is wondering about the size of the evelom cleanser  it is a foil pack. i was excited about this product it looked like a nice sample size on the bb pic.


 great! sighhh i am getting that..  i guess the cloth will be like a corner piece, not a whole cloth..


----------



## Alisonnovara (Oct 11, 2012)

I unsubscribed this month and even thought I have been stalking this page, I am happy my run with birchbox is over


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StephanieM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the bonus 100 points and box 32. I have a shipping number but it doesn't have any shipping info.


 Did you e-mail them?

I received my e-mail on Monday morning and still no update even when I put my number in the USPS tracking info.


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm really wanting to know what the sample size of the Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss. I saw someone posted a picture of the ones that were in the Look Bag, but for some reason I have a feeling that we're going to get a tiny capsule full of gloss or just a card with a tiny sample.

I'm getting box number three by the way. Are any of you getting that box? What are y'alls opinions on it. I personally don't like anything about it really.

If the lip gloss turns out to be a good size, the box will be worth it, but if not, I'm just one of the dud boxes in the sea of amazing boxes.


----------



## StephanieM (Oct 11, 2012)

I have not emailed them because the email that I got said it would ship by the 13th, so I will wait until Monday.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use the sloped end of the blender for my eye area... or I will use a small brush if I need thick coverage.
> ...


 hahahaaa. i must be! or maybe i washed it too rough??.. i got the cleanser for it in a box a few months after it had already split..  its still usable, but if i would have paid $25, i would have been very mad.. i used a face wash mild enough for my skin to wash it but too harsh for the blender i guess....


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 11, 2012)

my shipping info still hasnt updated and i got my email on monday..  its never not updated with in a day.. this is odd.... i see others are having this issue too? i wonder if the box didnt ship yet? is this the issue that is getting some the extra points?&gt; any advice would be helpful....


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 11, 2012)

Getting box 23 with these stuff. I forgot about that email so they automatically put me in the TRansformation box. Anybody have the same box as mine? I saw the luminizer from other pages in this forum. It is somewhat the size of the theBalm blushes that I have, I think this is okay with me.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 11, 2012)

My box (9) came in a day early:

The Caudalie and Orofluido are both smaller than I thought they'd be but that's okay. since of course the Perfekt wins in the tiny department.


----------



## kaitlynd (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box #2 and my shipping number still hasn't updated, hopefully by tomorrow. It isn't one of the best boxes, but it certainly isn't the worst. I am excited to try all the items. I just wonder how big the serum/oil samples are.  I see they no longer post pictures of the box with the samples and now they just show a picture of a box. I am guessing they did this so people cannot complain when their sample doesn't match the sample in the picture.  I think overall it makes it a lot less fun, but I get their reasoning. I just hope my samples aren't going to be packets, because if I am spending $85 on a serum, I need more than a packet sample to decide if it's worth it.


 I am also getting this box!  Same with the shipping, I've had mine for &gt;1 week without updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Melsy17 (Oct 11, 2012)

> I'm really wanting to know what the sample size of the Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss. I saw someone posted a picture of the ones that were in the Look Bag, but for some reason I have a feeling that we're going to get a tiny capsule full of gloss or just a card with a tiny sample. I'm getting box number three by the way. Are any of you getting that box? What are y'alls opinions on it. I personally don't like anything about it really. If the lip gloss turns out to be a good size, the box will be worth it, but if not, I'm just one of the dud boxes in the sea of amazing boxes.


 I'm getting box three too! I've been looking to see if anyone else got the naked princess lip gloss but haven't found anything yet. Not super stoked about the box, but I'm not exactly bummed. I usually end up liking most if the products in my bb. I'm hoping the lip gloss is a good size since that's the one thing I'm most excited about. I'd love to know when the box is coming. Had tracking for bout a week, just got the shipping email yesterday but no updates yet. I'm too impatient for this! Lol


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaitlynd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also getting this box...and my tracking still hasn't updated either.


Same here


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 23 with these stuff. I forgot about that email so they automatically put me in the TRansformation box. Anybody have the same box as mine? I saw the luminizer from other pages in this forum. It is somewhat the size of the theBalm blushes that I have, I think this is okay with me.


 
BOX TWINS!!!!


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone with box 2?  What are your thoughts about it, if so?

I'm...okay with it.  Not going to stalk the tracking and rush to get it on day #1 but the serum and oil are interesting to me.  I just hope the samples of those products are decent sizes you can really try it out... And I'm happy with the full-size Essie.  I hope it's a darker shade as I dig those.

Editted: Nevermind.  There is a post about box 2 like five above mine, lol.  And no, my tracking hasn't updated yet either.  Sounds like everyone else feels the same way as me so far.  Intrigued but not uber-excited.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 11, 2012)

Something that's really bugging me is seeing a lot of posts (not necessarily here) complaining about not getting full sized products. I mean, really? We were never promised full sized products. It's so greedy to complain about that.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 11. I really love that I'm getting the teas and the ddf cleanser, not so happy about the luna bar tho. Why tea AND a bar? So i can get my hands dirty when i attempt to apply the teeny tiny perfekt sample? And I'm really disappointed that the skin transformer is in a foil packet and not a tube. But the tea and cleanser really does make up for it all. (my box wt is .81) The caudalie I'm pretty meh about.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

I got my box how do I do a spoiler image?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box how do I do a spoiler image?


 Click the black bubble in your message tool bar.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 23 with these stuff. I forgot about that email so they automatically put me in the TRansformation box. Anybody have the same box as mine? I saw the luminizer from other pages in this forum. It is somewhat the size of the theBalm blushes that I have, I think this is okay with me.


 


> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> BOX TWINS!!


BOX TRIPLETS !


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something that's really bugging me is seeing a lot of posts (not necessarily here) complaining about not getting full sized products. I mean, really? We were never promised full sized products. It's so greedy to complain about that.







  I agree soooo hard.  Birchbox never promised anyone a full sized product.


----------



## mellee (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Box Quadroops!  =)  I really like this box!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box 23 with these stuff. I forgot about that email so they automatically put me in the TRansformation box. Anybody have the same box as mine? I saw the luminizer from other pages in this forum. It is somewhat the size of the theBalm blushes that I have, I think this is okay with me.


 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



BOX TWINS!!!! 



> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    BOX QUADRUPLETS QUINTS! hahaha


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 11, 2012)

So basically if your box has an essie in it, it hasn't arrived (shipped?) yet.  It doesn't seem that anyone with the nail polish have even been able to get tracking info from UPS.  Hmmm.....

And for the record, I'm one of the box 2 peeps.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Ohioan in for the Cali box, if it ever starts I'd definitely subscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually posted again after that with someone else's spoiler filled post. Notice I said it was similar in size (ie like 2 inches, thinner). As you can see in the following thread link.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128988/birchbox-october-2012/1350#post_1947711


 hmm i'm not sure what you're getting at... i have both the mary lou manizer sample and an elf blush though and i would say the mlm is only about half the size of the elf blush (unfortunately it seems to have run off for the time being so i can't get a picture)


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm excited for this box.  I was just looking for a new highlighter.  perfect timing


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quadruplets =]

I'm getting that box too, and I'm super stoked about it. Everything looks awesome. I must be in the minority, because I really don't mind foil packets.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my shipping info still hasnt updated and i got my email on monday..  its never not updated with in a day.. this is odd.... i see others are having this issue too? i wonder if the box didnt ship yet? is this the issue that is getting some the extra points?&gt; any advice would be helpful....


 This was not the issue I was having, I didn't even have a tracking number.  They emailed me to say my box would be late and I was receiving 100 points.  I have 4 subs.  I received one box today, 2 others have tracking numbers that have never updated, and one was just received with the email about my box shipping on the 13th.  I am doubting that the other 2 have shipped either.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited for this box.  I was just looking for a new highlighter.  perfect timing


Me too! I was going to buy the full size but Im glad I waited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

I got box #26 today here is a pic


----------



## Shatae (Oct 11, 2012)

Just finished skimming through all that I missed while I was at work.  Looks like we had a cat fight on our hands.  Too bad no one has gotten any Essie to polish those CLAWS with yet.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

I honestly think the best thing about my birchbox this month was the opportunity to break out my tea set


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SEXTUPLETS?

or, maybe SEPTUPLETS, I see? Crazy! Very excited for this box.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just confused as to why people are getting 100 points. I get that your box hasn't shipped, but I've had tracking for about 8 days now (finally got an email yesterday) and mine still hasn't updated. I just don't see how it's fair that boxes that won't be moving until Saturday get the points, when there's plenty of us who have been waiting already that won't get points. I mean, for all I know my box hasn't actually left anywhere. I'm just a bit confused about the reasonings there...?


 When the tracking appears on the website it only means that they have assigned you a tracking number, they actually send it out when you get the email (amazon does this sometimes also).  I think these people are getting points because they try to guarantee the boxes will ship by the 10th and they know their's has not.  I think to complain about not getting credited for last month's fiasco now.  They are trying to change their policies for the better/learn from past mistakes and you are still witching?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When the tracking appears on the website it only means that they have assigned you a tracking number, they actually send it out when you get the email (amazon does this sometimes also).  I think these people are getting points because they try to guarantee the boxes will ship by the 10th and they know their's has not.  I think to complain about not getting credited for last month's fiasco now.  They are trying to change their policies for the better/learn from past mistakes and you are still witching?


Learning from past mistakes? They're giving SOME people waiting points and not others.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SEXTUPLETS?
> 
> or, maybe SEPTUPLETS, I see? Crazy! Very excited for this box.


Has your tracking # updated? I got my email yesterday and it still hasnt updated, I want to know when mine will get here!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Learning from past mistakes? They're giving SOME people waiting points and not others.


 
I don't get this either!  I got points for 1 account but I also have 2 others that I don't think shipped either.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Has your tracking # updated? I got my email yesterday and it still hasnt updated, I want to know when mine will get here!


Not yet.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Learning from past mistakes? They're giving SOME people waiting points and not others.


 So far it has been people who have boxes that have not shipped AT ALL.  We have already established that nail polish takes longer because it has to ship ground.  If they have not emailed you anything about shipping at all yet, wait at least a moment to see if you are going to get an email about points before having a total cow.  It is not completely crazy that they don't send all the emails out at once.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2012)

i honestly wonder if my box has even shipped yet. i got the shipping email over two days ago and still NOTHING on my tracking. whereas i got my ipsy tracking today and it's already one city away.

i'm sure they'll probably just tell me it has so they don't have to give me any points bahhah.

honestly i just can't wait for it to get here so i can review it and then swiftly cancel my (going on 9 month anniversary) account.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Has your tracking # updated? I got my email yesterday and it still hasnt updated, I want to know when mine will get here!


 Mine hasn't updated yet either.  I also got my email yesterday.  I'm going to be gone until Tuesday night, so I'm just crossing my fingers it's there when I get back.


----------



## KatieK (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been spectating for awhile but I thought I'd finally jump in!

No shipping update or tracking so far... my payment hasn't even shown up on my account!  Trying not to freak out....






Love seeing everyone else's boxes though - &amp; I'm pretty sure I'm getting a transformation box (didn't reply to the goop email).

This will be my THIRD box...


----------



## Lainy (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone else's Caudalie vineoperfect sample hardly have anything in it???? I think I'm going to email them.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else's Caudalie vineoperfect sample hardly have anything in it???? I think I'm going to email them.


 That's how much Caudalie sends with their samples. Email Birchbox anyway! You'll get points (someone had emailed them last month about the same thing and got points). go go go


----------



## gemstone (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else's Caudalie vineoperfect sample hardly have anything in it???? I think I'm going to email them.


 If you say it is basically empty, they might also give you another sample instead of points.  (they did this for me last month).  While points are awesome, at least otherwise it will also give you a better chance of truly sampling the product.


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i honestly wonder if my box has even shipped yet. i got the shipping email over two days ago and still NOTHING on my tracking. whereas i got my ipsy tracking today and it's already one city away.
> 
> ...


My tracking usually takes at least 3 days to update the first time


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My tracking usually takes at least 3 days to update the first time


 i've never had this happen until last month. usually at most it has updated within 24 hours.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've never had this happen until last month. usually at most it has updated within 24 hours.


Same here. Last month they emailed me about tracking and it didn't update for another 3 or 4 days. It wasn't even marked as received until days after I was emailed, which is what I'm thinking happened again this month. I'm glad they're trying to resolve the issue, but it obviously is still a problem.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box #26 today here is a pic


----------



## Lainy (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's how much Caudalie sends with their samples. Email Birchbox anyway! You'll get points (someone had emailed them last month about the same thing and got points). go go go


 It makes me so mad.... I actually wanted to try the product... how the heck am I suppose to know if i like it if they don't even put enough for one use? lol.


----------



## zatanna (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> great! sighhh i am getting that..  i guess the cloth will be like a corner piece, not a whole cloth..


 I posted a picture up, but it's 1 full cloth that is slightly larger than the Birchbox itself. I presume it's the normal cloth size, although apparently it normally is in a 3x pack for $22. So $7 worth for the sample.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It makes me so mad.... I actually wanted to try the product... how the heck am I suppose to know if i like it if they don't even put enough for one use? lol.


 I emailed them about this, hopefully they will send another tube.  I was looking forward to trying it too!


----------



## madcute (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm new here and a new subscriber to Birchbox. I received my first box today and here's what I got, LUNA bar not pictured:





I have a few questions for you guys after reading the last few pages of this thread:

1) How do you know what number box you are to receive? (I've noticed some of you mention you are getting box #23, etc)

2) I don't know about you, but I opted OUT of receiving the GOOP box this month but it still seems like my box is a GOOP box. Are all October boxes GOOP-style? Or did I receive a GOOP box by mistake you think?

3) Does the quality/size of the samples you receive depend on your subscription? Meaning, if you are an annual subscriber, do you get "better" samples? Or does it all depend on your beauty profile?

Thanks!


----------



## Bethybee (Oct 11, 2012)

Same box and same email too. I just hope I actually get box 32 because it looks great.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a few questions for you guys after reading the last few pages of this thread:

1) How do you know what number box you are to receive? (I've noticed some of you mention you are getting box #23, etc)

2) I don't know about you, but I opted OUT of receiving the GOOP box this month but it still seems like my box is a GOOP box. Are all October boxes GOOP-style? Or did I receive a GOOP box by mistake you think?

3) Does the quality/size of the samples you receive depend on your subscription? Meaning, if you are an annual subscriber, do you get "better" samples? Or does it all depend on your beauty profile?

Thanks!
Welcome!

1) If you go to your box page and scroll all the way down where there's a small thumbnail of your October box, right click to c&amp;p the link, paste it somewhere, and it should say what box number it is at the end of the URL.

2) Not all boxes are goop but on the opt in/out email, BB said that you may receive a non goop/goop box even if you opt in/out. It was pretty much a disclaimer so people wouldn't get mad if too many people opted in and BB ran out, or if too few opted in and they had extra goop boxes to dump on people who didn't actually want it..

3) It's pretty much just completely random. Some months you get lucky, others not so much.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 11, 2012)

> Off topic, but thanks for the lists of SK and post-apocalyptic books on your blog! Â The Stand is one of my all time favorites...so I trusted your opinion on all of the others...and went ahead and made myself a list of new books I need to read. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Glad you enjoyed it! On topic of goop boxes did anyone get their Essie polish yet? Can you post a pic of the color?


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else's Caudalie vineoperfect sample hardly have anything in it???? I think I'm going to email them.


Yes, I emailed them about it and was really polite, and they gave me 100 pts, which I think is really generous, since it's $10 at the store. Basically, my first box was free. But Caudalie is so scamming with those samples, because if you look at the tube, it says .2 oz. That is maybe .02 oz. I wonder if someone at Caudalie didn't just order the wrong sized tube, since their other sample tubes are about the correct size to contain that miniscule amount of serum.

I have to say, most of the boxes are looking okay at this point, even though some of them look way better to me personally. I think that is par for the course.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 11, 2012)

Please let the kiehls cleanser be this size! 

http://www.kiehls.com/Aromatic-Blends%3A-Orange-Flower-Lychee---Liquid-Body-Cleanser-Deluxe-Sample/1431DLX,default,pd.html?start=23&amp;cgid=samples&amp;srule=Newness


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically if your box has an essie in it, it hasn't arrived (shipped?) yet.  It doesn't seem that anyone with the nail polish have even been able to get tracking info from UPS.  Hmmm.....
> 
> And for the record, I'm one of the box 2 peeps.


Me too.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not that some of you don't have valid complaints, but just remember these are folks like you and me trying to handle of hundreds of angry women. There is a difference between constructive criticism and being a brat.


Yes.


----------



## madcute (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1) If you go to your box page and scroll all the way down where there's a small thumbnail of your October box, right click to c&amp;p the link, paste it somewhere, and it should say what box number it is at the end of the URL.


 Thanks! 

But I'm looking on my box page and not seeing a thumbnail. It's not a big deal I guess. I have noticed the site does have some buggy issues but I am curious about which number box I have!


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> But I'm looking on my box page and not seeing a thumbnail. It's not a big deal I guess. I have noticed the site does have some buggy issues but I am curious about which number box I have!


Usually your first box takes a while to update.


----------



## madcute (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Usually your first box takes a while to update.


 OK, it's not just me! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> But I'm looking on my box page and not seeing a thumbnail. It's not a big deal I guess. I have noticed the site does have some buggy issues but I am curious about which number box I have!


 Yeah, they've definitely had some tech issues these past few days. I went back and glanced at your picture and it looks like you have #11 - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box11


----------



## madcute (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...


 So I DID get the GOOP box! Rawr. I'm not a fan of GOOP, but that's just me.


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm i'm not sure what you're getting at... i have both the mary lou manizer sample and an elf blush though and i would say the mlm is only about half the size of the elf blush (unfortunately it seems to have run off for the time being so i can't get a picture)


Actually, someone else posted a picture of the thing in their palm and its quite a bit smaller (unless they have GIANT hands- which I doubt), I had an elf blush on my desk and from the first picture it looked close enough to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :: shrugs :: I should have my bb tomorrow (?!?!) and I'll be more than happy to take a size comparison pic.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 11, 2012)

i think there is MASSIVE confusion..  seems like we all got out track # about the same time..  then theres the ones that have actually shipped, and the ones that havent moved in 5 days... so why some get an email saying sorry, w/100 points, and some of us w  a  number, which is essentially the same thing, gets nothing.. i am one state away, and my box still hasnt been recorded w the shipper, and my tracking info was sent to me monday..  just saying.. theres confusion issues to be addressed.. lets not be petty and do name calling........ we all want our boxes..


----------



## lunadust (Oct 11, 2012)

I think what it comes down to is if you were emailed your tracking number, the box left the warehouse and its up to ups now. If no email then birchbox still has it and sent points to make up for it.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 12, 2012)

For those of you ladies who have tried the orofluido hair oil how did you think it compared to moroccan oil (the brand name one not just general moroccan oil)? I bought the amika hair oil after it was sampled and I didn't get it, but I do not like it. I am trying to decide if I should shell out the extra ten bucks for the moroccan oil or if the orofluido is just as good (which I can use points with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think what it comes down to is if you were emailed your tracking number, the box left the warehouse and its up to ups now. If no email then birchbox still has it and sent points to make up for it.


 
said better than i did.  point made.. in a good way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you ladies who have tried the orofluido hair oil how did you think it compared to moroccan oil (the brand name one not just general moroccan oil)? I bought the amika hair oil after it was sampled and I didn't get it, but I do not like it. I am trying to decide if I should shell out the extra ten bucks for the moroccan oil or if the orofluido is just as good (which I can use points with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i have baby fine hair.. i mean SUPER fine hair.. i need alot less of the orofluido, because i think its alot heavier, which can be good or bad.. either it lasts longer than moroccan oil or it could be too heavy depending on how you apply..  i am a die hard moroccan oil fan...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you ladies who have tried the orofluido hair oil how did you think it compared to moroccan oil (the brand name one not just general moroccan oil)? I bought the amika hair oil after it was sampled and I didn't get it, but I do not like it. I am trying to decide if I should shell out the extra ten bucks for the moroccan oil or if the orofluido is just as good (which I can use points with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 an p s.  i have amika. and i cant use it on my hair for daily use, too heavy... i use it after i color as a kinda "hot oil treatment", its good for me as a deep conditioner, but not as a daily product to use..............


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have baby fine hair.. i mean SUPER fine hair.. i need alot less of the orofluido, because i think its alot heavier, which can be good or bad.. either it lasts longer than moroccan oil or it could be too heavy depending on how you apply..  i am a die hard moroccan oil fan...


 hmm so you think the moroccan oil is worth the splurge? thanks. that is kind of what I am thinking. I have insanely thick hair that is frizzy and a beast to tame haha. It's funny how the same product can work wonders for people with such different hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohioan in for the Cali box, if it ever starts I'd definitely subscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome! I am REAALLLYY considering it. I am 100% serious. I have been looking for something meaningful for a while, and I spend so much time on BB, Julpe, etc. that if I channeled it, I probably could succeed! I just may start  a Kickstarter page! LOL 






Quote:
Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hmm so you think the moroccan oil is worth the splurge? thanks. that is kind of what I am thinking. I have insanely thick hair that is frizzy and a beast to tame haha. It's funny how the same product can work wonders for people with such different hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hmmm...is it comparable to Moroccan Oil? I love Moroccan anything, so I would actually be excited for this sample. I was under the impression it was just for curly haired gals, which I am def. not. I will give it a try if it compares to Moroccan Oil! Yay!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome! I am REAALLLYY considering it. I am 100% serious. I have been looking for something meaningful for a while, and I spend so much time on BB, Julpe, etc. that if I channeled it, I probably could succeed! I just may start  a Kickstarter page! LOL
> ...


 I kind of thought they were...but I am NOT sure at all. I kept reading a bunch of ladies on here say the orofluid oil is their HG hair product, so I thought it might be better but idk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm so you think the moroccan oil is worth the splurge? thanks. that is kind of what I am thinking. I have insanely thick hair that is frizzy and a beast to tame haha. It's funny how the same product can work wonders for people with such different hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 personally i do..  i think its the way to go.. i needed a dime size amount, you may need a quarter size..  still it will last you about 6 months  ( or more!) and SO WORTH THE $$$$$$$$$$$$$ , since a great hair day cant be measured by dollars....


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> personally i do..  i think its the way to go.. i needed a dime size amount, you may need a quarter size..  still it will last you about 6 months  ( or more!) and SO WORTH THE $$$$$$$$$$$$$ , since a great hair day cant be measured by dollars....


 SO true, a great hair day can't be measured in dollars! 



 Okay I'm convinced now lol I know which one I'm getting this weekend. Thanks!!


----------



## amidea (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I emailed them about it and was really polite, and they gave me 100 pts, which I think is really generous, since it's $10 at the store. Basically, my first box was free. But Caudalie is so scamming with those samples, because if you look at the tube, it says .2 oz. That is maybe .02 oz. I wonder if someone at Caudalie didn't just order the wrong sized tube, since their other sample tubes are about the correct size to contain that miniscule amount of serum.
> ...


 hmm i don't know if i got a different size but my tube actually says it's only 2 ml (.06 oz) which sounds about right i guess?


----------



## amidea (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, someone else posted a picture of the thing in their palm and its quite a bit smaller (unless they have GIANT hands- which I doubt), I had an elf blush on my desk and from the first picture it looked close enough to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :: shrugs :: I should have my bb tomorrow (?!?!) and I'll be more than happy to take a size comparison pic.


 that would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm really annoyed i can't seem to find mine... my comment was purely based on the fact that i've held both in my hand and when i got the luminizer it felt much smaller.. then again i lost it so maybe my memory is off :-/


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO true, a great hair day can't be measured in dollars!
> 
> ...


 and i cant wait to hear your thoughts..  PLEASE. be sure to share! and PM me. please! hahahahahaaa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CarmenVF (Oct 12, 2012)

​


> I am also getting this box! Â Same with the shipping, I've had mine for &gt;1 week without updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Same here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think what it comes down to is if you were emailed your tracking number, the box left the warehouse and its up to ups now. If no email then birchbox still has it and sent points to make up for it.


 i got an email with my tracking 3 days ago saying my box had shipped abnd then the e mail today saying my box had a "shipping snag" would ship by sat and they were giving me 100 pts.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2012)

Man, I almost kind of wish my box had been delayed. It's worth it to have ten free dollars to the Birchbox store.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 12, 2012)

Omigosh. I can't believe how many comments were posted the past few days... I was one like page 36 out of 56 two days ago and then yesterday caught up to 46 only to see that it's reached page 77 today... lol!!!! (I'm really OCD about reading things in order, especially since I don't want to keep asking questions that have been answered in previous posts).

Luckily I had to chips and guac from Chipotle to keep me company while I read lol.

I'm getting box 3 and I've had my tracking number since Friday last week and got my shipping email on Wednesday and typically my tracking never updates (sigh...).

I don't know how to feel about this box... I've never used hair powder...

What are you trying to say BB?! My hair stinks?! lol

I have dry skin/scalp so I don't know if this will help.

I signed up for ipsy for the first time and I'm surprised with their shipping. They use MI too and shipped from NC today (Thursday) and it's already in my city (so hopefully out for delivery Friday).

If you ladies start the Cali box, maybe you could call it MUTbox lolll....

And like avoid some key things:: excessive amounts of perfume, nuts, and self tanners.


----------



## lady41 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I almost kind of wish my box had been delayed. It's worth it to have ten free dollars to the Birchbox store.


 lol...fair point , well made! it just kinda irks me that they say boxes have shipped when it turns out that they havent. but as far as the box being late i will gladly take 100 points in exchange for my box being a bit late.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 12, 2012)

It would be rather nice to get a shipping email on account #2.

I also am quite certain they won't be handing out points to me, regardless of how long it takes. Just my instinct sayin' that.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm getting a goop box, but it doesn't look good. (I think it's box #3, from the descriptions folks have posted.) No Essie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It hasn't gotten here yet, but it's slated for arrival on the 15th. I almost would rather have it a little later so that I could get the points!


----------



## Steffi (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically if your box has an essie in it, it hasn't arrived (shipped?) yet.  It doesn't seem that anyone with the nail polish have even been able to get tracking info from UPS.  Hmmm.....
> 
> And for the record, I'm one of the box 2 peeps.


 I'm also in the Box 2 boat.  Still no shipping info on UPS.  I got the email Monday morning.  It's last month all over again.


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you ladies who have tried the orofluido hair oil how did you think it compared to moroccan oil (the brand name one not just general moroccan oil)? I bought the amika hair oil after it was sampled and I didn't get it, but I do not like it. I am trying to decide if I should shell out the extra ten bucks for the moroccan oil or if the orofluido is just as good (which I can use points with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I personally liked the Sedu I sampled last month better than the Orofluido from this month!


----------



## dotybird (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also in the Box 2 boat.  Still no shipping info on UPS.  I got the email Monday morning.  It's last month all over again.


 Sigh. I am also a Box 2 person. I still haven't received a shipping email and a tracking number was only assigned the day before yesterday but of course, it doesn't have any information! Oh, and no points either!!


----------



## heyaa33 (Oct 12, 2012)

Im not sure what box # but i love what i see ill be getting!!


Kiehl's Aromatic Blends: Orange Flower &amp; Lychee - Liquid Body Cleanser 
Joanna Vargas Daily Serum

Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss

LUNA Fiber Chocolate Raspberry

essieÂ® fall picks Nail Polish


----------



## spwest (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I'm in that box#2 crowd.  Got the email Tuesday-still no updates on my tracking number.  I'm trying so hard to be patient but darnit I want my box!! lol!  I've been subscribed for almost two years, and last month and this month are the first two months it hasn't arrived on my doorstep by the 10th-I guess I've been pretty lucky.

Trying SO hard not to email them, but I want to know if it has even left the warehouse yet!


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 12, 2012)

I would definitely be up for supporting the Cali-box or whatever name it will go by if you are willing to ship to the exotic Midwest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, if anyone doesn't want their Eve Lom cleanser and cloth, I would love to try it out! (swap list in signature line)


----------



## tevans (Oct 12, 2012)

Regarding Birchbox and their shipping situations : It's not just happening with the birchboxes. I ordered some items from the Birchbox shop on 9-29-12 and I emailed them 9 days later to ask them why my order status was still processing. The email I received back form them was that it was shipped and I should receive it in the mail today ( the day I emailed them). So not only did I not get any shipment notification , the status of my order on BB never updated . So it's not just worth the boxes ! Something's going on there though.


----------



## Celestemel (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree that Birchbox needs to divvy up the items a little bit more equally.  How is box 32 even fair when some people are getting boxes with only 4 items (and two of them are lifestyle extras)?
> 
> ...


 My box was very crappy last month so I'm glad that the pendulum swung the other way. But, yes, seeing the other boxes, I agree that the items are definitely NOT spread equally in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in for the Cali box. I made my own sample box today. I went to Sephora to get a Well Rested Eye by Bare Minerals. I checked the mail before I left and got a card for a deluxe sample of the Nars Orgasm illuminator. So I got my eye brightener and decided I needed an OPI nail polish in Ocean Love Potion. I go to check out and I got a free Blasted OPI nail polish in black (perfect for Halloween). They were having a promotion I didn't know about. Then I pulled out my free sample card and I got the Nars sample PLUS a Nars tinted moisturizer deluxe sample and a card for a deluxe size Smashbox BB cream next time I come. I also left with a Coach Poppy perfume sample (for my purse). I know retail therapy is costly but if I am having a truely crap day...I am going to Sephora.


How did you get those coupons?


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
     no, but they do state this in their FAQs..."Samples are generously sized, with enough product to allow you to figure out if they're right for you."....hmmmm.....


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I emailed them about it and was really polite, and they gave me 100 pts, which I think is really generous, since it's $10 at the store. Basically, my first box was free. But Caudalie is so scamming with those samples, because if you look at the tube, it says .2 oz. That is maybe .02 oz. I wonder if someone at Caudalie didn't just order the wrong sized tube, since their other sample tubes are about the correct size to contain that miniscule amount of serum.
> ...


 That's exactly what happened with the Apothaderm samples, when people got those in boxes they were only half full (maybe), and BB told everyone that the sample was the right amount of product and they just put them in containers that were way too big. I got one directly from Apothaderm and it was the same. Still enough to use a few times but its seems like you're getting screwed out of product because the tube is so huge. 

Honestly, maybe BB needs to be more selective in what samples from what companies they receive, instead of just taking whatever the company wants to give them and sending us tiny samples because that's just what the company has to offer. I'm sure it's not that simple, but I feel like if other subs have the resources to be able to send truly deluxe samples, and BB used to be able to do that when they were no where near making the kind of money they are now, BB should still be able to provide us with decent samples. On the other hand, I understand that there a lot of great products that they want us to try, but they can only get what the companies have to offer to give us. I feel like it really hurts the company who provides such teeny samples to a service who then sends those samples to hundreds or thousands of subscribers who will be discouraged to buy a product when they are so annoyed about the sample size, or aren't given enough product to truly be able to try it properly. It's super cool that they gave you points for it though!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think there is MASSIVE confusion..  seems like we all got out track # about the same time..  then theres the ones that have actually shipped, and the ones that havent moved in 5 days... so why some get an email saying sorry, w/100 points, and some of us w  a  number, which is essentially the same thing, gets nothing.. i am one state away, and my box still hasnt been recorded w the shipper, and my tracking info was sent to me monday..  just saying.. theres confusion issues to be addressed.. lets not be petty and do name calling........ we all want our boxes..


 I agree. I feel like they should have given people points for shipping for last month, when there were people incredibly pissed and getting not only no points to make up for not getting their boxes until the end of the damn month, but not even getting an explanation as to why. And now they are just jumping the gun and handing out points. I mean, I think it's great that they are attempting to rectify the situation, but I feel like ultimately its going to result in even more pissed off people. I have had a tracking number since last week which still hasn't updated, got my email on Wednesday night, so I have no idea if my box has shipped or not, but I haven't gotten any points or anything. It very well might have shipped but I have no clue. I don't really care about the points and I'm not freaking out because my box might be late (although if it gets to be a week from now and I still don't have it, I'll be singing a different tune!!). My point is that they way they are going about this is not only confusing as hell, but slightly unfair and and a potential reason for even more people to be super peeved.


----------



## Smileygabby (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone received box 13 yet?


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

Is anyone supposed to get box 16? I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2012)

> > Yes, I emailed them about it and was really polite, and they gave me 100 pts, which I think is really generous, since it's $10 at the store. Basically, my first box was free. But Caudalie is so scamming with those samples, because if you look at the tube, it says .2 oz. That is maybe .02 oz. I wonder if someone at Caudalie didn't just order the wrong sized tube, since their other sample tubes are about the correct size to contain that miniscule amount of serum. I have to say, most of the boxes are looking okay at this point, even though some of them look way better to me personally. I think that is par for the course.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what happened with the Apothaderm samples, when people got those in boxes they were only half full (maybe), and BB told everyone that the sample was the right amount of product and they just put them in containers that were way too big. I got one directly from Apothaderm and it was the same. Still enough to use a few times but its seems like you're getting screwed out of product because the tube is so huge.Â  Honestly, maybe BB needs to be more selective in what samples from what companies they receive, instead of just taking whatever the company wants to give them and sending us tiny samples because that's just what the company has to offer. I'm sure it's not that simple, but I feel like if other subs have the resources to be able to send truly deluxe samples, and BB used to be able to do that when they were no where near making the kind of money they are now, BB should still be able to provide us with decent samples. On the other hand, I understand that there a lot of great products that they want us to try, but they can only get what the companies have to offer to give us. I feel like it really hurts the company who provides such teeny samples to a service who then sends those samples to hundreds or thousands of subscribers who will be discouraged to buy a product when they are so annoyed about the sample size, or aren't given enough product to truly be able to try it properly. It's super cool that they gave you points for it though!


 I love the Apothederm sample I got through Birchbox a couple months ago. It was half empty, so I filled it the rest of the way up with Norwegian Formula Hand Cream, shook the heck out of it to mix the two, and now I dab a little bit on an acne scar here and there and it's great for making them fade.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm getting box 2 and UPS tracking was FINALLY updated. It weighs 0.5755, was processed in NY on the 11th, and supposed to arrive in NH on the 17th...which is a very long time considering packages from Colorado can get here in two days using USPS. But not complaining; at least it's on its way!


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in for the Cali box. I made my own sample box today. I went to Sephora to get a Well Rested Eye by Bare Minerals. I checked the mail before I left and got a card for a deluxe sample of the Nars Orgasm illuminator. So I got my eye brightener and decided I needed an OPI nail polish in Ocean Love Potion. I go to check out and I got a free Blasted OPI nail polish in black (perfect for Halloween). They were having a promotion I didn't know about. Then I pulled out my free sample card and I got the Nars sample PLUS a Nars tinted moisturizer deluxe sample and a card for a deluxe size Smashbox BB cream next time I come. I also left with a Coach Poppy perfume sample (for my purse). I know retail therapy is costly but if I am having a truely crap day...I am going to Sephora.


 What a sample haul! I shop at Sephora all of the time, but I don't think I"ve been that lucky with the promos and freebies. Tell me your secrets! lol


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Oct 12, 2012)

My box 2 shipping just updated, too! Still in NY, but at least UPS is showing something. I'm glad, since I just got my anniversary code this morning -- I'd like to check out the products and see what polish color I get before making my purchase.


----------



## antonella (Oct 12, 2012)

can someone please put a pic of box#1


----------



## diana16 (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally my box updated, it should be here the 17th, although I'm hoping it will get here before


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Oct 12, 2012)

A note on samples at Sephora: I recently went into a Sephora inside JCP, and the girls there were SO lovely. They asked repeatedly if they could sample anything for me. I walked out of there with samples of nearly the entire Boscia line (including the black and white masks). Whatever they didn't have in a ready sample or foil packet, they pumped into little containers and labeled with instructions on how to use. I remarked how nice that was, and how I've been in Sephora's all over, and to Ulta, and have never received CS like that. They said that JCP really prides itself on its CS and that the sample policy is something they really try to promote. They say they'll sample anything for anyone, even if you're not purchasing. Also, they do professional applications for free (where as standalone Sephora's only do them if you spend more than $50 in store).

Another tip for SiJCP: Always check out their sale rack! They have things that aren't on sale at standalone Sephora's for pretty huge discounts. Last time I was there, I picked up the OPI 18k It's Real gold topcoat for $8, when Sephora.com shows it's not really on sale, and instead retails for $30.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Apothederm sample I got through Birchbox a couple months ago. It was half empty, so I filled it the rest of the way up with Norwegian Formula Hand Cream, shook the heck out of it to mix the two, and now I dab a little bit on an acne scar here and there and it's great for making them fade.


 OOH, that's an awesome idea! I loved it too! I may have to try that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evlady (Oct 12, 2012)

I think if they have small sample sizes why not just include two of them per box instead of one (still counting it as one item), they did that for the Caldrea Hand Soap samples.  BB does state that they provide deluxe samples. I am okay with not expecting a full size, but I am expecting more than one use out of it. That's the point, to test out products! I rarely complain about what products are in each box because I know that one box someone may hate another person will love &amp; they can't please everyone in that way, but having decent sizes of a product is important per their service. &amp; at least if its more than one use, you could trade with someone or give it to a friend.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A note on samples at Sephora: I recently went into a Sephora inside JCP, and the girls there were SO lovely. They asked repeatedly if they could sample anything for me. I walked out of there with samples of nearly the entire Boscia line (including the black and white masks). Whatever they didn't have in a ready sample or foil packet, they pumped into little containers and labeled with instructions on how to use. I remarked how nice that was, and how I've been in Sephora's all over, and to Ulta, and have never received CS like that. They said that JCP really prides itself on its CS and that the sample policy is something they really try to promote. They say they'll sample anything for anyone, even if you're not purchasing. Also, they do professional applications for free (where as standalone Sephora's only do them if you spend more than $50 in store).
> 
> Another tip for SiJCP: Always check out their sale rack! They have things that aren't on sale at standalone Sephora's for pretty huge discounts. Last time I was there, I picked up the OPI 18k It's Real gold topcoat for $8, when Sephora.com shows it's not really on sale, and instead retails for $30.


 Holy crap that's an awesome deal!! I have a JCP Sephora down the street from me, but I never think to go there because I always go to the one that's in a little shopping village thing near us. Now I may have to go check it out!


----------



## Annie92 (Oct 12, 2012)

I was charged last week but haven't recieved confirmation or a points email. I'd be happy with either as long as I get _something. _

I want to love BB but I find myself saying "Hey, maybe next month will be better", just about every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can someone please put a pic of box#1


 i don't think anyone has received it yet. mine shipped 3 days ago and my tracking isn't even working yet.


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone supposed to get box 16? I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one!


 I am!  I am really excited about it.  I haven't tried the Jouer Lip Enhancer and I love Essie, of course!  I think the two MALIN+GOETZ products and the Supergoop are foil packets, though.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lunadust (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't think anyone has received it yet. mine shipped 3 days ago and my tracking isn't even working yet.


 mine hasnt updated yet either


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone with box #1 even received a shipping email yet?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 12, 2012)

> Seriously...check it out. I was the same, always making the 45 minute trip to a large Sephora store instead of heading to the one in town inside JCP....until about two weeks ago. Also, last time I was in, I saw my store had the Supergoop City Serum that's being sampled in this month's BB on sale for $5 for the travel tube, which retails in standalone Sephoras for $20. Not sure if all SiJCP have the same sale items, but its definitely worth a look (even if you don't buy anything and just walk away with some samples!)


 I have super friendly ladies at my Sephora JCP, which is where I go. If I can't find stuff there, I buy online. I have to typically ask to sample, but they're always nice and understand the wish to test drive before buying!


----------



## dreile (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone with box #1 even received a shipping email yet?


 I received my shipping email on Tuesday but it has not updated as of this morning!  Ugh!!


----------



## amandak88 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just received my 6 month anniversary code from BB. I was wondering if you can use the 20% off as well as your points? Or can you only use one or the other? I've never purchased anything from their website before, so I'm not sure how it works. Thanks!


----------



## Wynter (Oct 12, 2012)

I got my shipping e-mail on Tuesday also.  It JUST updated within the hour, and it just left their facility in NY.  I've been checking my mail and getting a little worried my box had disappeared since it usually only takes a couple of days to get to me.  Not cool, BB.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 12, 2012)

> I just received my 6 month anniversary code from BB. I was wondering if you can use the 20% off as well as your points? Or can you only use one or the other? I've never purchased anything from their website before, so I'm not sure how it works. Thanks!


 You can always use points, but only one code per order.


----------



## amandak88 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can always use points, but only one code per order.


 Okay! Thanks for responding back so quickly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnbryan (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone with box #1 even received a shipping email yet?


 I got a shipping email, but my tracking number has yet to update.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2012)

Did anyone else with box 3 get their 3 mo welcome coupon and/or box yet (I know there's at least a few people who have both and are at 3 mo). I haven't gotten the box but I have the coupon... I already have things picked out I want, but I want to figure out if there's anything else I want before buying. Mreh.

On the other hand, I complained about not receiving the boscia cleansing gel in the welcome box, and apparently they're sending one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know most people would rather get points, but I just wanted to sample the item. Also it means I get 6 items instead of 5, though I only get points for 5, but at least I don't have to count the crappy Tili bag as one the main items anymore


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 12, 2012)

Got my box yesterday, #10, while I'm on the fence about the Orofluido hair oil I do love the scent. Can anyone recommend a perfume with a similiar scent?


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omigosh. I can't believe how many comments were posted the past few days... I was one like page 36 out of 56 two days ago and then yesterday caught up to 46 only to see that it's reached page 77 today... lol!!!! (I'm really OCD about reading things in order, especially since I don't want to keep asking questions that have been answered in previous posts).
> 
> ...


 MUTbox is a great idea 








> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would definitely be up for supporting the Cali-box or whatever name it will go by if you are willing to ship to the exotic Midwest
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, I am so annoyed with BB at the moment, I am really considering it! LOL


----------



## amidea (Oct 12, 2012)

just got my  anniversary code as well. i wish they gave us longer than 5 days to use it or at least sent it out a little later so i could think about whether i want to buy anything from my box


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heyaa33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im not sure what box # but i love what i see ill be getting!!
> 
> ...


Me too! I think that's box 1. I'm super excited about everything!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Oct 12, 2012)

> Has anyone with box #1 even received a shipping email yet?


 I haven't gotten a shipping email for box 1 yet. I emailed them this morning inquiring where my box is. I'm pretty sure I will receive the box before they actually respond lol.


----------



## JessP (Oct 12, 2012)

> MUTbox is a great ideaÂ :clap Well, I am so annoyed with BB at the moment, I am really considering it! LOLÂ


 I can contribute my marketing degree/background  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten a shipping email for box 1 yet. I emailed them this morning inquiring where my box is. I'm pretty sure I will receive the box before they actually respond lol.


 I emailed them and they said 

Thanks for writing in. It can take 3-5 business days for the tracking to load. If you still do not have any updates by Monday please do reach back out and we'll be sure to resolve this! Thanks for your patience.

Please let me know if I can assist further in the meantime!


So I guess I wait.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think if they have small sample sizes why not just include two of them per box instead of one (still counting it as one item), they did that for the Caldrea Hand Soap samples.


 THAT is a great idea! So logical!!!


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten a shipping email for box 1 yet. I emailed them this morning inquiring where my box is. I'm pretty sure I will receive the box before they actually respond lol.


 Same here...as I was typing the email I was thinking the same thing!  And then I'll feel dumb because they'll be like "What are you talking about?  Your box has shipped already."


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone with box #1 even received a shipping email yet?


I have! But my box hasn't updated at all...


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am!  I am really excited about it.  I haven't tried the Jouer Lip Enhancer and I love Essie, of course!  I think the two MALIN+GOETZ products and the Supergoop are foil packets, though.


 Yeah, it's not a bad box! I think one of the M&amp;G products might be a bottle, I know one is a packet though (the grapefruit cleanser) because I got a sample of it by emailing the company and asking for it, but it's still good stuff. Is your tracking info updated? I've had my number since last week but it still says the info is unavailable. I got the shipping email on Wed. night but I'm not necessarily convinced it has actually shipped...


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my 6 month anniversary code from BB. I was wondering if you can use the 20% off as well as your points? Or can you only use one or the other? I've never purchased anything from their website before, so I'm not sure how it works. Thanks!


 Yup, you can, you just can't use 2 promo codes in one order. I just cashed in 400 points last month with my 6 month discount.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## itsjaimiehere (Oct 12, 2012)

I got Box #23 as well, I am actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Guys! I don't know if this has already been posted (so many pages to sift through!!), but I know in the video they showed three shades they were sampling in the Goop boxes from the Essie fall collection, and it looks like it's these: http://www.essie.com/shop/latest-collections-c-2_21.html Just wanted to know everyone's thoughts, as I'm one of the Box 1's, and no one has yet to receive an Essie polish!! Sooo can't wait to see what comes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have super friendly ladies at my Sephora JCP, which is where I go. If I can't find stuff there, I buy online. I have to typically ask to sample, but they're always nice and understand the wish to test drive before buying!


 Do you know if the Sephora JCP's are accepting the Beauty Insider card yet? I know they were not for the longest time and I missed out on a ton of points.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi Guys! I don't know if this has already been posted (so many pages to sift through!!), but I know in the video they showed three shades they were sampling in the Goop boxes from the Essie fall collection, and it looks like it's these: http://www.essie.com/shop/latest-collections-c-2_21.html
> 
> Just wanted to know everyone's thoughts, as I'm one of the Box 1's, and no one has yet to receive an Essie polish!! Sooo can't wait to see what comes!!!


 I KNOW! I got box 16, which also has the Essie, but I have no idea what they are sending us! My box page still just shows a picture of a box with no products, and when you click on the polish it shows 6 colors and evidently they are all out of stock?!? Confused


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 12, 2012)

Still no update on tracking have put them in the USPS tracking and nothing.

I received my tracking since Monday, is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 12, 2012)

> Do you know if the Sephora JCP's are accepting the Beauty Insider card yet? I know they were not for the longest time and I missed out on a ton of points.


 I always give my email address to look me up and never had issues. The ladies always tell me my point balance, too. There's usually a display by the registers with the available rewards for cashing in points.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi Guys! I don't know if this has already been posted (so many pages to sift through!!), but I know in the video they showed three shades they were sampling in the Goop boxes from the Essie fall collection, and it looks like it's these: http://www.essie.com/shop/latest-collections-c-2_21.html
> 
> Just wanted to know everyone's thoughts, as I'm one of the Box 1's, and no one has yet to receive an Essie polish!! Sooo can't wait to see what comes!!!


I'm getting Box 2. I'd be happy with any of those colors, but really, really like the dark green one. Wonder if they will be the mini-sized Essies ?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know if the Sephora JCP's are accepting the Beauty Insider card yet? I know they were not for the longest time and I missed out on a ton of points.


 yup. they took my card at the locations i visited


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THAT is a great idea! So logical!!!


 they did that for the supergoop sample that i got this month.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Oct 12, 2012)

> Same here...as I was typing the email I was thinking the same thing! Â And then I'll feel dumb because they'll be like "What are you talking about? Â Your box has shipped already."


 Yea, I got an auto reply from BBOps "Your request has been received and is being reviewed by an Operations Associate. If you require immediate assistance (order cancellation, billing update, address change), give us a call at 877-487-7272 Monday - Friday 9am to 5pm EST. Also, you might find the answer to your question by checking out our FAQ, at https://www.birchbox.com/about/faq. Our current response time is 2 business days. In the meantime, why not check out some of our how-to videos! Ladies: Three must have fashion trends for fall: http://birch.ly/UVZC32 Gents: Check out the October sneak peek video: http://birch.ly/Q0itqw Be in touch soon, Operations Team" Side note: sorry BB already watched that video and wouldn't be caught dead in any of those outfits. I went to the madewell site a few weeks ago and had an anxiety attack when I saw how much everything cost! One sweater cost almost as much as my food budget for my family for a week! I have to laugh!


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it's not a bad box! I think one of the M&amp;G products might be a bottle, I know one is a packet though (the grapefruit cleanser) because I got a sample of it by emailing the company and asking for it, but it's still good stuff. Is your tracking info updated? I've had my number since last week but it still says the info is unavailable. I got the shipping email on Wed. night but I'm not necessarily convinced it has actually shipped...


 Same here.  They sent me a tracking code but it hasn't updated yet.  Oooo, I hope one of the M&amp;G is a bottle!


----------



## Lisa Marie (Oct 12, 2012)

> I'm getting Box 2. I'd be happy with any of those colors, but really, really like the dark green one. Wonder if they will be the mini-sized Essies ?Â


 I was reading a few comments on another site and a lot of people are really happy with the green! I guess it's really pretty on! I am hoping to get the recessionista or skirting the issue!! I, too, am wondering about the mini sized polish? Who knows!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 12, 2012)

I think a lot of us are.



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no update on tracking have put them in the USPS tracking and nothing.
> 
> I received my tracking since Monday, is anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a lot of us are.


 yup. on facebook birchbox told me it would take 3-5 days for it to update, even though that's clearly not what it says on the UPS website.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a lot of us are.


 I sent them an email, but I think they're chickening out of giving most of us points. : So frustrating.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 12, 2012)

How are people purchasing another Birchbox without going on the waiting list and also receiving the October box this late in the game?


----------



## xiehan (Oct 12, 2012)

> Hi Guys! I don't know if this has already been posted (so many pages to sift through!!), but I know in the video they showed three shades they were sampling in the Goop boxes from the Essie fall collection, and it looks like it's these: http://www.essie.com/shop/latest-collections-c-2_21.html Just wanted to know everyone's thoughts, as I'm one of the Box 1's, and no one has yet to receive an Essie polish!! Sooo can't wait to see what comes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Actually, if you go on the Birchbox site, it specifically says this:


> There are six gorgeous shades: carry on, a deep, vampy burgundy that dries to a high-gloss finish power clutch, an eye-catching, rich gray-green lady like, a sophisticated soft mauve master plan, a soft grey neo whimsical, a classic rose-plum size matters, a hot ruby red


 3 of them were featured in the video. Interestingly, none of them are recent releases. I already have Size Matters as it was in last year's winter collection (I believe).


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  They sent me a tracking code but it hasn't updated yet.  Oooo, I hope one of the M&amp;G is a bottle!


 one is a nice size bottle (about to go on day 3 of using this sample), and one is a single use packet that i had to squeeze the life out of to get some product on my face


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are people purchasing another Birchbox without going on the waiting list and also receiving the October box this late in the game?


 i wonder if it's because a lot of people opted out of the box or that so many people sent the box back as refused to the company after peeking on the website and realizing that the box sucks. just some really wild guesses here lol


----------



## xiehan (Oct 12, 2012)

> How are people purchasing another Birchbox without going on the waiting list and also receiving the October box this late in the game?


 Someone posted a link a while ago to a webpage that Birchbox &amp; Goop created where you could sign up for a Goop box. It seems like it was a separate waiting list that sends out invitations based on how many Goop boxes are left over. I'm guessing that's where the people offering special sign-up links for Goop boxes have been getting those from.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't received my box yet and just got my 6month code. I wanted to pick a few things up and cash in my points, but everything I want is out of stock. One Eyeko color I want is in stock, but I can't use the code with it since it's under $25. Bummer. I think I'll just keep holding onto my points for now.

If anyone has the LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst little spray that was being sampled last month (and maybe the month before?) please PM me! I'd love to work something out as I've been dying to try it and it's sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can contribute my marketing degree/background





> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Bachelors in Graphic Design and an Associates in Photography to contribute.


 It's fate.


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got my  anniversary code as well. i wish they gave us longer than 5 days to use it or at least sent it out a little later so i could think about whether i want to buy anything from my box


 Me too! I just got mine and my box won't arrive till the 17th.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Regarding Birchbox and their shipping situations :
> 
> It's not just happening with the birchboxes. I ordered some items from the Birchbox shop on 9-29-12 and I emailed them 9 days later to ask them why my order status was still processing. The email I received back form them was that it was shipped and I should receive it in the mail today ( the day I emailed them).
> ...


 That is really weird because I ordered products from the BB shop and I was shocked at how quickly they arrived. From the time I placed the order to the time the parcel was at my doorstop only like 48 hours had passed! That's why I'm surprised to hear 9 days of processing, that is REALLY weird.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a question about points. If i have 130 points can I only spend 100 of them? Do they have to be multiples of 100 in order to be used?


----------



## spwest (Oct 12, 2012)

lol!  I broke down and emailed them....one hour later my tracking info updated.  Smh.  I seriously need a lesson in patience.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have! But my box hasn't updated at all...


 I actually have but it has not updated as of yet...go figure. Also, has anyone else received the Naked Princess gloss? I'm curious to see the size.


----------



## amandah (Oct 12, 2012)

mine FINALLY updated. i've had the tracking number for like a week now. it shows that the package was submitted for processing on the 11th, with a delivery date of the 17th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question about points. If i have 130 points can I only spend 100 of them? Do they have to be multiples of 100 in order to be used?


 yes, you can only spend at the 100 mark, 200 mark, 300 mark, etc. whatever you don't use will remain so basically you will get $10 off whatever you buy and have 30 points toward another purchase.


----------



## mishtastic (Oct 12, 2012)

I got the same box as you. I was so not excited for this box that when I got it in the mail, I let it sit unopened for quite some time. Usually, I can't wait to rip them open. On the flipside, boyfriend LOVED the tea and this might be the box he was most excited for. Ha.



> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Birchbox. I am canceling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes, you can only spend at the 100 mark, 200 mark, 300 mark, etc. whatever you don't use will remain so basically you will get $10 off whatever you buy and have 30 points toward another purchase.


Thanks. Am I remembering correctly that we receive a discount code at 3 months?


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 12, 2012)

Just placed my first BB order using my points..finally got up to 300pts ($30), and used my 6month anniversary code....

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Jouer Tint* *Shade*
Orchid 184872000488 1 $20.00
*Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner*   Turquoise 50422172 1 $15.00
*willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes *
10800 1 $7.00
Subtotal $42.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (6-Month Anniversary Discount - 20%, 6months20) -$8.40
Tax $2.35
300 reward points -$30.00
*Grand Total*
*$5.95*


----------



## redfox (Oct 12, 2012)

3 months, 6 months, 9 months and so on.  I'm guess every 3 months you're subscribed.  I just received my 9 month code this morning.  Too bad my box won't be here until the week after next (I'm guessing here), since my account hasn't updated from September yet.


----------



## redfox (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks. Am I remembering correctly that we receive a discount code at 3 months?


3 months, 6 months, 9 months and so on.  I'm guess every 3 months you're subscribed.  I just received my 9 month code this morning.  Too bad my box won't be here until the week after next (I'm guessing here), since my account hasn't updated from September yet.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's fate.


I work for a marketing consulting company!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 12, 2012)

Interesting info.....my boxes STILL have not shipped. tracking info has been on the site since wednesday but no shipping email at all, on my first account, the Goop box, I'm getting box 9, which is crap, and on my 2nd account that, thank GOD, I opted out of goop on, I'm getting box 24, which I am ok with. Would have preferred SOME makeup in the Goop, since that is my "splurge" and it hasn't failed me yet, but as I stated before, I refuse to count that THING they call a lip gel sample an actual sample. Anyway, so no shipping emails, no email stating they're going to ship late, and no 100 points. I don't understand their system for giving the points then. On a happier note, Both my Ipsy bags are in the next state over, which usually means I will get them tomorrow. Thinking VERY seriously about cancelling BB.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine hasn't shipped either. I had to change my cc info, so I was charged the day after everyone else. Customer service stated my package was going out in the second wave of boxes and there are no points awarded for that. Seems like it depends on which agent you get.


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just looked through my box that had the perfekt "pill" lip stuff. And the flower part is in there without the middle part. I realize that the sample is so small and probably isn't worth mentioning to them, but should I email Birchbox anyway?


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I work for a marketing consulting company!


 Hmmmm...this is looking more and more doable!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I sent them an email, but I think they're chickening out of giving most of us points. : So frustrating.


 I sent an email and straight up asked them if they were going to give me points, just to see what they would say. I said that I wanted to know if my box has shipped or not, since my tracking # that I've had since like Friday has not updated, even though I got a shipping email. I then said that I knew they were giving people points for late shipping, and was curious as to what the reasoning behind it was, and if my box hasn't shipped will I also get points. I said that myself and many others were confused and wanted a little clarification. But we all know it will be another 3 years before I hear anything back, so we will see what they say....


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked through my box that had the perfekt "pill" lip stuff. And the flower part is in there without the middle part. I realize that the sample is so small and probably isn't worth mentioning to them, but should I email Birchbox anyway?


 Yes, you should! You might get points or they might mail another one out to you. Man. I realize it's a tiny sample, but you should at least GET what you paid for. Goodness. 

On another note, I was wrong about my box being expected on the 15th; that was a full-size product order. I clicked the wrong tracking number. So I got the email yesterday and no tracking updates yet for my box. I'm holding out hope for points after all!


----------



## lunadust (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine hasn't shipped either. I had to change my cc info, so I was charged the day after everyone else. Customer service stated my package was going out in the second wave of boxes and there are no points awarded for that. Seems like it depends on which agent you get.


 If you don't pay for the box on time it takes up to a week or so later for your box to go out than everyone elses.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 12, 2012)

So how exactly are the goop boxes "goopy"? I can't see Gwyneth Paltrow using most of the items; not because they're cheaper than what she'd probably use, but because they don't seem any more Gwynethy than Birchboxy, if I'm making any sense.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no update on tracking have put them in the USPS tracking and nothing.
> 
> I received my tracking since Monday, is anyone else in the same boat?


Yes. Same old thing here. Received email Monday and no update.


----------



## mysticninja (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't pay for the box on time it takes up to a week or so later for your box to go out than everyone elses.


 I had the same issue, but my account still reflects September's info. Is that normal?

I email BB days ago, but I get the distinct feeling that they may not respond in a timely manner... *sigh*


----------



## macadamia522 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello everyone!

New member here, been a lurker for a while now  I just received my box if anyone is interested in seeing what it looks like:

Sorry it's a little blurry... cell phone picture!





Excited to try everything out! I was happy that they packed three different flavors of the tea -- Earl Grey, Green Tea Tropical, and African Nectar.

The only issue was that the MOX was open when I received it (it's a twist-off top so I was surprised)... not sure if it's worth complaining about to BB or not, but there was a scratch/smudge in the balm :-(




 
I hope everyone still waiting for their boxes get them soon!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just FYI if you call CS rather than email them, they're way more responsive about your request. I know most people here have phone phobia (as did I previously) but I work on a research study which involves talking to people for hoooouuuurrrrssss at a time on the phone, so I'm sooo over it now. But really they were super friendly and nice on the phone as long as you seem polite and respectful.


----------



## lilyelement (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyone else get this email yesterday?



> Hi there,
> 
> Unfortunately, your October Birchbox ran into a shipping snafu! Your box will ship by Saturday, October 13 with the original tracking we sent you previously (we've included it again below for your reference). We're sorry for the inconvenience and we've added 100 Birchbox points to your account. Remember, 100 points equals $10 toward any full-size products in the Birchbox Shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Oct 12, 2012)

Haven't received either of my boxes still...one should be here tomorrow (Goop box 5),






amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask - 500 ml
$40.00 Ships Free




Chantecaille Faux Cils Mascara
$42.00 Ships Free




DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum
$85.00 Ships Free




EVE LOM Cleanser - 100 ml
$80.00 Ships Free




EVE LOM Muslin Cloths - 3 Pack
$22.00 Ships Free




LUNA Bar
$18.75
Ships Free




and the other (Transformation box 22) has a shipping number, but hasn't updated. 






Lucy B Cosmetics Roll On Perfume Oil Duo
$48.00 Ships Free




LUNA Protein Chocolate Peanut Butter
$14.95 Ships Free




Ouidad Climate ControlÂ® Heat &amp; Humidity Gel
$16.00 Ships Free




theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer
$24.00 Ships Free







I just completed my second trade on here, and I have to say that I think I like that more than getting the actual boxes themselves...I'm just now starting to look at what I get from my subs and don't instantly like as currency for the trade world!  Lol.  I know that with makeup and skincare, it's kind of "to each their own" so trading is great. Hoping to make up a trade list of my own soon. 



  (P.S. It does stink when the products you get are so small or lame that no one else wants to try them either...doesn't do much for the company sending them if people just pitch them.)


----------



## xiehan (Oct 12, 2012)

> I just completed my second trade on here, and I have to say that I think I like that more thanÂ getting the actual boxes themselves...I'm just nowÂ starting toÂ look at what I get from my subs and don't instantly like as currency for the trade world!Â  Lol.Â  I know that with makeup and skincare, it's kind of "to each their own"Â so trading is great.Â Hoping to make up a trade list of my own soon.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats on the successful trades, and I definitely know what you mean! I've found trading to be super addictive, almost like a hobby, and I get irrationally excited when I manage to line up a good trade with someone.  I've actually gotten to the point now though where I feel like I need to force myself to actually consider using the products I get rather than putting them straight up for trade, even if my first instinct is that they're not for me. It's hard, though, because I'm super picky about the skincare products I'll use and I do love almost any make-up but I feel like I consistently get make-up colors that aren't right for me. I also really don't like 90% of perfumes and Birchbox has consistently sent me a perfume sample every month. :banghead: But I'm making it my resolution to be more open-minded and try a few of them. I'm actually interested in a couple of the Harvey Prince ones, since I like fruity scents.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just FYI if you call CS rather than email them, they're way more responsive about your request. I know most people here have phone phobia (as did I previously) but I work on a research study which involves talking to people for hoooouuuurrrrssss at a time on the phone, so I'm sooo over it now. But really they were super friendly and nice on the phone as long as you seem polite and respectful.


But they don't seem to answering the phones.  I called them about my mom's box to see what was up with the shipping and it just kept telling me to leave a message.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wasn't like this before!


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 12, 2012)

My birchbox page has not updated.... it still says september and has no shipping link and I have not got an e-mail. I just got an e-mail a few days ago and it asked if I wanted a goop box or not and I said yes, even though now I'm kinda regretting it! I want either the beauty blender, essie polish, or the naked gloss. I REALLY want that naked princess gloss.Do you think I should e-mail them about my box? I should get 100 points for my box shipping out so darn late.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But they don't seem to answering the phones.  I called them about my mom's box to see what was up with the shipping and it just kept telling me to leave a message.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wasn't like this before!


Oh I wasn't even put on hold when I called and this was like 20 minutes ago. Did your mom get a welcome box? My welcome box's shipping never got updated at all, but I got it on the 7th or so.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birchbox page has not updated.... it still says september and has no shipping link and I have not got an e-mail. I just got an e-mail a few days ago and it asked if I wanted a goop box or not and I said yes, even though now I'm kinda regretting it! I want either the beauty blender, essie polish, or the naked gloss. I REALLY want that naked princess gloss.Do you think I should e-mail them about my box? I should get 100 points for my box shipping out so darn late.


I would call them right now, especially since it's a Friday and if you email them, they won't get back to you for quite a while. : But really you should get a free box and 100 pt. Unless your CC has a problem, it's really on them. Check your CC to make sure a payment went through earlier this month.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't pay for the box on time it takes up to a week or so later for your box to go out than everyone elses.


Good to know. I didn't think one day would make a difference.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I wasn't even put on hold when I called and this was like 20 minutes ago. Did your mom get a welcome box? My welcome box's shipping never got updated at all, but I got it on the 7th or so.


No, she's been with BB since April.  She got the email Monday, but no update


----------



## ngardner8503 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *macadamia522* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


 Super excited that you posted pictures! This is the box I am getting also!  Super happy with this box!


----------



## macadamia522 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Super excited that you posted pictures! This is the box I am getting also!  Super happy with this box!


 Until I received it, I had been stalking the forum to see if anyone had posted a picture of the actual box they received for #23 and I figured I couldn't be the only one curious about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 12, 2012)

I emailed Birchbox because I tried out my Caudalie sample this morning and it was almost completely full of air. I came on here and saw other people said the same issue so I emailed them to see if this was a problem they were looking into. I said I knew higher-end product samples are typically smaller and sometimes aren't supposed to fill the bottle they come in, but mine was practically empty. I seriously squeezed it from the bottom up like toothpaste and got about enough to cover my pinky nail. I emailed them at 8:30am (Eastern time) and received an email back two hours later that they are going to replace my sample and have the "brand team" look into it (whatever that means).


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *macadamia522* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


 Ah jealous you got your's already! Mine won't be here till the 17th. Wish the 2 items were not foil packets, but the overall box is good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Birchbox because I tried out my Caudalie sample this morning and it was almost completely full of air. I came on here and saw other people said the same issue so I emailed them to see if this was a problem they were looking into. I said I knew higher-end product samples are typically smaller and sometimes aren't supposed to fill the bottle they come in, but mine was practically empty. I seriously squeezed it from the bottom up like toothpaste and got about enough to cover my pinky nail. I emailed them at 8:30am (Eastern time) and received an email back two hours later that they are going to replace my sample and have the "brand team" look into it (whatever that means).


At least they're replacing it.  That's good--hopefully it will be fuller than the one in the box.  I am supposed to get that too.  I actually think I have the same sample from Sephora that I got like a month ago and have used a few times.  If it is in fact the same sample, it definitely should have more than a pinky sized amount in it.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 12, 2012)

AHhhhhhh I finally caved and looked up my box online  - my shipping has not updated and I could not resist! Looks like Box #2 maybe? Could be a really good one depending on sample sizes - anyone already get these samples? Hoping the Joanna Vargas stuff isn't just a packet.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHhhhhhh I finally caved and looked up my box online  - my shipping has not updated and I could not resist! Looks like Box #2 maybe? Could be a really good one depending on sample sizes - anyone already get these samples? Hoping the Joanna Vargas stuff isn't just a packet.


 My shipping has updated FINALLY on the UPS site this morning - looks like they were shipped out yesterday.....mine is supposed to arrive the 17th, but then again I'm in the upper left corner of the country so maybe you'll be luckier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 12, 2012)

Still no update on my tracking #.... I emailed BB at midnight last night and no response thus far....



... I should be receiving Box #1


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...this is looking more and more doable!


Totally!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no update on my tracking #.... I emailed BB at midnight last night and no response thus far....
> 
> ...


 same, birchbox told me it takes "3-5 days for shipping to update" even though it says on UPS it takes 24-48 hours.


----------



## salth04 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm also receiving box #1 and my shipping info JUST updated. Looks like they just shipped them out today, despite sending us shipping emails Tuesday.. Extremely disappointing! Figured I'd have it here by this weekend but the projected date isn't until the 18th. At least we know they're on their way! Wonder how this whole points thing is going to work for all of us who had boxes ship out late. I had a sample missing last month that I just finally emailed them about last week. They gave me points for that, so I feel bad emailing again! But this does really kinda suck :/


----------



## Hilde (Oct 12, 2012)

The BB store now has other Orofluido products: the shampoo, conditioner &amp; mask! I'm pretty excited, even though the stuff is on HauteLook all the time at half price (but they charge shipping *glare*). Just letting other Orofluido addicts know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *macadamia522* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the photo! been waiting for someone who has the same box as mine. Mine is to arrive in 7 more days. Buuuuum!

I hope you like everything!


----------



## salth04 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh and for any of the ladies who were interested in the Illume candle BB is sending out- they have SUPER cheap candles on sale right now on their site. They have the applewood candle for $4.50 and it's HUGE! I got the one with the top and was actually really impressed with the size. Just received my order today after placing it Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It smells sooo yummy and is absolutely perfect for these fall days! If you sign up for emails they'll send you a code with 10% off and free shipping for your first order. Customer service is incredible and I got 3 free samples with my order (mini candle tin, lotion, and matches). Packaged so incredibly cute and now I am stocked up on candles for the Christmas gift-giving season! Highly recommend. MUCH larger than the candles being sent in box 12.

Just figured I'd pass that along for any candle-lovers like myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHhhhhhh I finally caved and looked up my box online  - my shipping has not updated and I could not resist! Looks like Box #2 maybe? Could be a really good one depending on sample sizes - anyone already get these samples? Hoping the Joanna Vargas stuff isn't just a packet.
> 
> ...


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 12, 2012)

My box was suppose to arrive today. It is not even in the state yet which means I will be lucky to get it by Monday. I know I shouldn't complain since a lot of people's boxes haven't even left yet but I want my Birchbox! I got my September box on September 25th. I was looking forward to a whole weekend to try my samples out.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BB store now has other Orofluido products: the shampoo, conditioner &amp; mask! I'm pretty excited, even though the stuff is on HauteLook all the time at half price (but they charge shipping *glare*). Just letting other Orofluido addicts know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i was torn btwn getting this and hair rules shampoo. hair rules won because their products are sulfate free. sulfates dry the hell out of my teeny weeny afro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i did hear awesome things about the orofluido but i doubt that it's for my hair type (kinky/curly).  hopefully we can get a sample shampoo or conditioner in a future box


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 12, 2012)

I peeked at my box today (it usually takes over ten days to get to me, even though I'm in Michigan which isn't that far from New York) and I'm pretty happy with my goop box.

I'm getting Kiehl's body cleanser, Joanna Vargas daily serum, the Naked lip gloss, Essie, and a Luna fiber bar (which I actually don't mind getting, I like them) Pretty solid box for me!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Birchbox because I tried out my Caudalie sample this morning and it was almost completely full of air. I came on here and saw other people said the same issue so I emailed them to see if this was a problem they were looking into. I said I knew higher-end product samples are typically smaller and sometimes aren't supposed to fill the bottle they come in, but mine was practically empty. I seriously squeezed it from the bottom up like toothpaste and got about enough to cover my pinky nail. I emailed them at 8:30am (Eastern time) and received an email back two hours later that they are going to replace my sample and have the "brand team" look into it (whatever that means).


 I just got home and opened my box.  My Caudalie sample seems to be ok.  I squeezed out a little and it seems there's enough product to use several times.  So it's good they're sending you another one cause it definitely should be more full (cause mine was).  It is the same sample I got from Sephora about a month ago, but a tiny bit smaller.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 12, 2012)

My box #11:

Warning  SPOILER:  Not sure how to do spoiler with photos.  I know where the option is for spoilers but it won't let me do with photo.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2012)

The weather here has been blessedly cool. I could really go for the tea I'm getting right now. By the time I get my Birchbox, the weather's going to be back in the 90s. Grr.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *macadamia522* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting! This is the box I'm getting &amp; was curious to see the sizes of the samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vanessa Jones (Oct 12, 2012)

I have to say that I really loved my box this month.  I got box 6.  I didn't really understand the fuss over the beauty blender, but after using it for 2 days I now get it.  Also loving the DDFÂ® Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum.  Thanks Birchbox for getting me hooked on $85 serum!!!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't know if I'm allowed to post my unboxing video.  If not, feel free to do with it as you will.

.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 12, 2012)

What code Ive been with them for 4 months and i didn't get a code.


----------



## denise89 (Oct 12, 2012)

Originally Posted by *macadamia522* 



Hello everyone!

New member here, been a lurker for a while now  I just received my box if anyone is interested in seeing what it looks like:

*Warning: Spoiler! (Box #23)* (Click to hide) Sorry it's a little blurry... cell phone picture!





Excited to try everything out! I was happy that they packed three different flavors of the tea -- Earl Grey, Green Tea Tropical, and African Nectar.

The only issue was that the MOX was open when I received it (it's a twist-off top so I was surprised)... not sure if it's worth complaining about to BB or not, but there was a scratch/smudge in the balm :-(




 

I hope everyone still waiting for their boxes get them soon!

Aw man I have the Liqwd samples coming in my box too, I practically have the same things but bot the perfume and tea. I was hoping the Liqwd samples would not be in foil packets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited about the mary lou manizer and the balm though! How does the balm smell like if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have box 5 and 8 please post photos of these boex please still waiting on mine


----------



## diana16 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys know how big the liqwd samples are?!


someone posted this pic on the last page


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow.. just got the most cookie cutter, unattached response from Birchbox about the Perfekt sample: Loren, Oct 12 06:21 pm (EDT): Hi Katie, Thank you for writing in and I apologize for the delay in response! I'm so sorry to hear that you are disappointed with your Per-fekt sample. We know that this is a one time sample, but we were so excited about the product itself and working with the brand we wanted our subscribers to get a chance to try it. I encourage you to leave feedback on the products you received from us this month. It is an amazing way to let us know your thoughts on the items you receive each month as well as earn Birchbox points, which you can then use towards purchasing full-size products. You can potentially earn 40-50 Birchbox points through submitting product feedback each month. For more information and instruction on leaving feedback please check out our blog: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/13554242164/birchbox-feedback-a-refresher-course?utm_source= operations&amp;utm_medium=email We truly appreciate you taking the time to send us your thoughts and will definitely be passing them along to the rest of the team. If you have any more suggestions, comments, or would like to discuss further you can give us a call at 877-487-7272. Have a great day! XO, Loren Birchbox | Operations Associate 230 Park Ave South, 12th Floor | New York, NY 10003p. 877.487.7272 Really disappointed. It's like they didn't even read my email.


----------



## denise89 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> someone posted this pic on the last page


 Yea I just saw it once I posted that,  thanks!  I edited my post haha


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow.. just got the most cookie cutter, unattached response from Birchbox about the Perfekt sample:
> 
> Loren, Oct 12 06:21 pm (EDT):
> ...


 I got basically the same response. :/

On another note, the complaining on Reddit is getting ridiculous. I need to stop reading.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey guys I just wanted to let you know I emailed Caldrea about a week ago. I really wanted to try their products because I am a sucker for a good smelling soap in my bathroom. The other rooms in my house can use Bath &amp; Body but I want something indulgent for myself. Anyway I just told them I heard about them on Birchbox and really was interested in their scents. I did not ask for a sample but I did ask where I could go to try their products out. I received an email later that day asking for my address so a sample could be sent to me. I got an envelope with seven samples of their hand soap. I think that is every kind they have. I have gotten free samples from Jouer, Caldrea, Miss Jessie and theBalm. Be nice and ask for what you want. They don't always say yes but sometimes they do.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got basically the same response. :/
> 
> On another note, the complaining on Reddit is getting ridiculous. I need to stop reading.


 Wait, what? I didn't even know there was a Birchbox anything on Reddit. Now I must look for it!


----------



## lauravee (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What code Ive been with them for 4 months and i didn't get a code.


I just got my first code at 9 months. I guess some people have to be realllly loyal before getting discounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, what? I didn't even know there was a Birchbox anything on Reddit. Now I must look for it!


 r/beautyboxes


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> r/beautyboxes


 Thanks! Haha. I've been looking through some of the threads. There's a lot of sadness and rustled jimmies.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! Haha. I've been looking through some of the threads. There's a lot of sadness and rustled jimmies.


 I got a good chuckle out of that. Rustled jimmies, indeed. I am now the proud recipient of downvotes for pointing out that most of the sample sizes aren't bad, and they're enough to get a good enough idea of whether or not you'd actually want to buy the product.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if I'm allowed to post my unboxing video.  If not, feel free to do with it as you will.
> 
> .


 Really random question but did you work at LUSH


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 12, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> Is anyone supposed to get box 16? I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one!


 That's how I feel about box 20!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 12, 2012)

I am also getting box 16!


----------



## Shatae (Oct 12, 2012)

Just opened my box....I'm less than enthusiastic.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone who's getting Box 3 actually GOTTEN it yet? My tracking STILL hasn't updated...


----------



## JessP (Oct 12, 2012)

I got my Goop box today (Box 8).

It's alright - I'm most excited to try the Orofluido that everyone's been raving about!


----------



## Erica Hughes (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'm really curious to know how big the samples are. It could be really bad, or really good.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Goop box today (Box 8).
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Man. I live a little less than an hour outside of LA. I'm jealous your part of Socal got its boxes first.


 I'm surprised myself lol! The estimated arrival date wasn't until Monday, but I checked the tracking again yesterday and it was already in Fontana!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised myself lol! The estimated arrival date wasn't until Monday, but I checked the tracking again yesterday and it was already in Fontana!


 Mine is in Fontucky - I mean, Fontana - as of today.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 12, 2012)

> I got my Goop box today (Box 8).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Box 8
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Box 8



Love your lippie color! I've never tried that brand, curious about the formula and texture.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2012)

> > I'm getting Box 2. I'd be happy with any of those colors, but really, really like the dark green one. Wonder if they will be the mini-sized Essies ?Â
> 
> 
> I was reading a few comments on another site and a lot of people are really happy with the green! I guess it's really pretty on! I am hoping to get the recessionista or skirting the issue!! I, too, am wondering about the mini sized polish? Who knows!


 Essie does not do mini's. It will be a full size.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 12, 2012)

> Essie does not do mini's. It will be a full size.


 As has been mentioned many times before in this thread, yes, they do. They often sell them in quads, such as this:




(Note: not my image; source: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/nails/essie-mega-mini-treasures-great-gift-for-your-bff/ which is not my blog)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 12, 2012)

> > Hello everyone! New member here, been a lurker for a while now  I just received my box if anyone is interested in seeing what it looks like:
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! (Box #23)
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! (Box #23)



Thanks for the photo! been waiting for someone who has the same box as mine. Mine is to arrive in 7 more days. Buuuuum! I hope you like everything! Cell phone pictures? How do you get them to post on here? I've been trying to figure it out for weeks.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 12, 2012)

Woo! My box came earlier than expected. And my phone decided to take a photo so bad even Instagram couldn't save it. But I'm pretty pleased.

I got Box 26:

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin (This is the only dud for me, since I never ever wear perfume)
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
Ouidad Climate ControlÂ® Heat &amp; Humidity Gel
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Cell phone pictures? How do you get them to post on here? I've been trying to figure it out for weeks.


 If you have a USB cord to attach your phone to your PC then connect it that way. Depending on the make &amp; model of the phone you might need to install software to access the phone via the PC. For example, I have a Motorola, can't recall which, but when I hook my phone to my PC I have to set it to become a media drive to access the photos via my PC.


----------



## Shatae (Oct 12, 2012)

If you have a smart phone, just send it to yourself via e-mail then download onto your pc.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 12, 2012)

Is anyone else receiving this box??


----------



## effigie (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who's getting Box 3 actually GOTTEN it yet? My tracking STILL hasn't updated...


 Nope.  Received a shipping notice at about 11pm Wednesday night, tracking still unavailable.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else receiving this box??
> 
> ...


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have a smart phone, just send it to yourself via e-mail then download onto your pc.


 Yep, that's what I did!


----------



## JamieO (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also getting box 16!


 Do you have tracking info yet?


----------



## camel11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Box 5! 

Not sure if this was posted! I wish the Eve Lom was bigger because there isn't enough product to see how it reacts to my face. I also wish the Amika Hair Mask was in a package more suitable to storing between use. Otherwise-- can't really complain!
Here's Box 5! I'm new at this, hopefully I did it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Really random question but did you work at LUSH


 yes, i worked there part time almost two years ago


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Goop box today (Box 8).
> 
> ...


----------



## lauravee (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in Walgreen's at their Chicago State Street Store (across from the Old Marshall Field's) and they sold Chuao bars...


 i MUST find these locally. thanks for the heads up


----------



## amidea (Oct 12, 2012)

for everyone raving about the orofluido elixir, how do you use it? (especially directed at those who have normal (i.e. not thin or thick) hair that's not curly).  i tried it today and maybe i used too much but i'm pretty meh about it.

also, is there anyone out there who doesn't want their vitamins?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> yes, i worked there part time almost two years ago


 &lt;----It's Andy from high school's older sister Nicole (sorry I didn't want to ask anything too personal on here to make sure it was you haha and I'm a lushaholic so I knew you worked there)


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 5!
> 
> ...


Box twins! Thanks for posting this. I'm a little bummed the eve lom isn't a couple uses. I can't imagine spending 80 on a cleanser I only tried once. Super excited to try the mascara, hair mask and DDF!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who's getting Box 3 actually GOTTEN it yet? My tracking STILL hasn't updated...


 Same for me.. I wonder if they have actually shipped it? I got my tracking email at 10 pm on the 10th..


----------



## lauravee (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same for me.. I wonder if they have actually shipped it? I got my tracking email at 10 pm on the 10th..


 my box 2 finally updated a few hours ago, and it seems like it's going to be delivered tomorrow! i also got my tracking email 10pm on the 10th.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i was torn btwn getting this and hair rules shampoo. hair rules won because their products are sulfate free. sulfates dry the hell out of my teeny weeny afro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Oh.. I didn't check the ingredients yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the heads up! That's a bummer, since I have really dry hair.. Guess I won't be buying that then, unless we get samples, yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my box 2 finally updated a few hours ago, and it seems like it's going to be delivered tomorrow! i also got my tracking email 10pm on the 10th.


 Oh I wonder if it'll be the same for me! I'm just really impatient haha.. Especially since I got my Ipsy tracking yesterday and it should be delivered tomorrow already!


----------



## Shatae (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for everyone raving about the orofluido elixir, how do you use it? (especially directed at those who have normal (i.e. not thin or thick) hair that's not curly).  i tried it today and maybe i used too much but i'm pretty meh about it.
> 
> also, is there anyone out there who doesn't want their vitamins?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I could do without the vitamins.....


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't think so. I emailed them today and they said it shipped on time :-/



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who's getting Box 3 actually GOTTEN it yet? My tracking STILL hasn't updated...


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 12, 2012)

I am but no news of it yet. I emailed and they said it will come in 10 business days.



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else receiving this box??


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am!  I have a tracking number, but no updates yet.  You?


 None  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got tracking since Monday and nothing has updated.

I was wondering if we would be receiving both the oils or just one.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, what? I didn't even know there was a Birchbox anything on Reddit. Now I must look for it!


 Seriously. I love r/makeupaddiction and the associated subs, r/beautyboxes but OMG people seriouslyyy internet pitchfork mob.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! Haha. I've been looking through some of the threads. There's a lot of sadness and rustled jimmies.





> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a good chuckle out of that. Rustled jimmies, indeed. I am now the proud recipient of downvotes for pointing out that most of the sample sizes aren't bad, and they're enough to get a good enough idea of whether or not you'd actually want to buy the product.


 


> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wait, what? I didn't even know there was a Birchbox anything on Reddit. Now I must look for it!


 are your reddit handles the same as your mut handles? I feel like a one man protestor trying to preserve the name of Birchbox on the site right now.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you have a USB cord to attach your phone to your PC then connect it that way. Depending on the make &amp; model of the phone you might need to install software to access the phone via the PC. For example, I have a Motorola, can't recall which, but when I hook my phone to my PC I have to set it to become a media drive to access the photos via my PC.


 Also, you can email them to yourself. 

I email to and from the same email address and they just pop up on my gmail account on my computer

then drag and drop onto the desktop and bam! pictures.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I wonder if it'll be the same for me! I'm just really impatient haha.. Especially since I got my Ipsy tracking yesterday and it should be delivered tomorrow already!


 Yeah my ipsy and BB are traveling together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had both for 3 months and this will be the second time they show up on the same day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 12, 2012)

My birchbox "shipped" monday and today is friday and i still have NO updates about its where a bouts! This is so annoying! Like why say its shipped if it really hasnt yet or something?!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birchbox "shipped" monday and today is friday and i still have NO updates about its where a bouts! This is so annoying! Like why say its shipped if it really hasnt yet or something?!


 Waiting for mine to update as well.

Date: Wed, 10 Oct 2012 20:43:08 +0000 (UTC)

From: Birchbox Customer Service &lt;[email protected]&gt;

Subject: Your October Box Has Shipped

My tracking info as of 8:40 PM Pacific:
Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information.
If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper.


----------



## Linnake (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else receiving this box??
> 
> ...


----------



## Lainy (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got home and opened my box.  My Caudalie sample seems to be ok.  I squeezed out a little and it seems there's enough product to use several times.  So it's good they're sending you another one cause it definitely should be more full (cause mine was).  It is the same sample I got from Sephora about a month ago, but a tiny bit smaller.


I had the same problem, they said they were going to mail me a new one right away.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope. Mine is different. I seriously think a lot of this witching is coming from people who are cheap and want full sized products for ten dollars a month. Someone complained about the size of the Mox and Mary Lou Manizer! Come on! Those are perfectly good sample sizes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 13, 2012)

> > Essie does not do mini's. It will be a full size.
> 
> 
> As has been mentioned many times before in this thread, yes, they do. They often sell them in quads, such as this:
> ...


 Sorry. I did not know that I have never seen Esie mini's either online or in stores.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 13, 2012)

> > If you have a USB cord to attach your phone to your PC then connect it that way. Depending on the make
> 
> 
> Also, you can email them to yourself.Â  I email to and from the same email address and they just pop up on my gmail account on my computer then drag and drop onto the desktop and bam! pictures.Â


 That is not an option for me. When I click the icon to post a photo, It just pops up a box to type a link. I was asking how to post directly from my phone. I do not have Internet for my laptop at home. If I'm online, I'm using my phone 90% of the time.


----------



## JLR594 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys I just wanted to let you know I emailed Caldrea about a week ago. I really wanted to try their products because I am a sucker for a good smelling soap in my bathroom. The other rooms in my house can use Bath &amp; Body but I want something indulgent for myself. Anyway I just told them I heard about them on Birchbox and really was interested in their scents. I did not ask for a sample but I did ask where I could go to try their products out. I received an email later that day asking for my address so a sample could be sent to me. I got an envelope with seven samples of their hand soap. I think that is every kind they have. I have gotten free samples from Jouer, Caldrea, Miss Jessie and theBalm. Be nice and ask for what you want. They don't always say yes but sometimes they do.


 When did you get samples from theBalm?  I just E-mailed them about two or three weeks ago because I really wanted to try Stainiac so I asked for a sample.  I didn't get a response E-mail.  I think that is really unprofessional to just ignore messages and am trying to give them the benefit of the doubt.  I hope it is a matter of my message not going through.  I would rather get a NO than to be ignored.  But Jouer was great and they are sending me samples and Caldrea already sent me several samples.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 13, 2012)

Ugh, I'm seeing so many foil packets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JLR594 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else receiving this box??
> 
> ...


----------



## chrissymarie (Oct 13, 2012)

has anyone received a sample of  Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream) yet? i ended up getting box 3 and i was curious to see how big the sample is.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chrissymarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone received a sample of  Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream) yet? i ended up getting box 3 and i was curious to see how big the sample is.


 Did anyone with box 3 actually have theirs ship and receive updated tracking? I got an email on the 10th and I haven't received updated info yet, and I'm prettttyyy sure it's not going to be updated by Monday (when the business week starts) either at this point.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

The Embryolisse Creme Anti-Age Raffermissante was two foil packets.


----------



## chrissymarie (Oct 13, 2012)

Did anyone else have a problem with repeat sample items this month?


----------



## chrissymarie (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Embryolisse Creme Anti-Age Raffermissante was two foil packets.


 That's beyond disappointing.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Ferguson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So even though I opted out of goop it looks like I'm getting a goop box, anyone else seeing that.  Mine I guess is box 30.  My splurge item was haircare, how does any of this have to do with haircare?!
> 
> ...


 This is the box it was showing me on the webpage.  This month will be my first BB and my first ipsy box ... I'm really not excited about any of these items, unfortunately.  I've gotten hooked on PopSugar so I think I need to drop one of these $10 subs to keep it ... I think it will probably be BB that I drop.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone get box 32 or 34? If so please let me know asap! I want to see if i can change my profile before they assign me a box!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have box 3 and got my shipping email on wednesday night as well... but my tracking number was available since Friday last week... I'm giving up hope. I'm probably going to see it mysteriously show up on my doorstep... The tracking has never worked for me and I never email BB about shipping until 5 days after they send me an email since they always reply that it may take 5 days to update.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 13, 2012)

*JLR594,* (For some reason I am not allowed to repost and respond to comments, I will worry about that tomorrow)

I emailed theBalm in June, when everyone was getting Staniac. I gave away the one in my June box by accident. I got an email back about a week later. Not fast but I did get a sample in a padded envelope sent to me. Be persistent. They may be out but I bet they have a sample of something to send you!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have box 3 and got my shipping email on wednesday night as well... but my tracking number was available since Friday last week... I'm giving up hope. I'm probably going to see it mysteriously show up on my doorstep... The tracking has never worked for me and I never email BB about shipping until 5 days after they send me an email since they always reply that it may take 5 days to update.


 The tracking in my emails NEVER works; usually, eventually, the one on the website does, but is always off by a day or so. Sometimes early, sometimes late. *shrug*


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope. Mine is different. I seriously think a lot of this witching is coming from people who are cheap and want full sized products for ten dollars a month. Someone complained about the size of the Mox and Mary Lou Manizer! Come on! Those are perfectly good sample sizes.


 I feel a little bad, I was posting a lot of beauty box stuff in makeupaddiction and even came up with the name r/beautyboxes , hyping up all the awesome full size stuff I was getting in my birchboxes. I also got a bunch of referrals from it, but now they aren't quite living up to the glory, but one bad box does not a cancellation make. Imagine dropping out of college 2 years in because you get one bad grade on an exam. It all levels out in the end, I still firmly believe they are a quality service 

I do think there were issues this month, I have a little conspiracy theory that they spent quite a bit of this months subscription money the whole sample shop event, and there must have been other issues, the Eyeko thing, the fact nobody has seen an essie polish in any box, lots of boxes are shipping late. Not to mention they freaking bought a company. I am guessing they paid upwards of 20mil for JolieBox, "tech" company valuations are stupid, its not just 3x revenue, but they now are running three additional services. 

I think they sort of slipped up this month and got busy with other things.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 13, 2012)

one of my boxes is supposed to contain the naked princess gloss, I seriously hope its this little sampler like came in the look bag in May.

it is just too presh.

And what the heck they sell $98.00 underwears as well as lipgloss.


----------



## Steffi (Oct 13, 2012)

My box 2 finally has tracking info...it didn't ship when they emailed like they said. AGAIN.  It shipped two days later. Oh well,it's coming.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 13, 2012)

> I feel a little bad, I was posting a lot of beauty box stuff in makeupaddiction and even came up with the name r/beautyboxes , hyping up all the awesome full size stuff I was getting in my birchboxes. I also got a bunch of referrals from it, but now they aren't quite living up to the glory, but one bad box does not a cancellation make. Imagine dropping out of college 2 years in because you get one bad grade on an exam. It all levels out in the end, I still firmly believe they are a quality serviceÂ  I do think there were issues this month, I have a little conspiracy theory that they spent quite a bit of this months subscription money the whole sample shop event, and there must have been other issues, the Eyeko thing, the fact nobody has seen an essie polish in any box, lots of boxes are shipping late. Not to mention they freaking bought a company. I am guessing they paid upwards of 20mil for JolieBox, "tech" company valuations are stupid, its not just 3x revenue, but they now are running three additional services.Â  I think they sort of slipped up this month and got busy with other things.Â


 I don't know about some of this. I doubt the Joliebox had much to do with it, they bought the company but I'm sure it's probably being run by the same people and isn't being operated by BB NY. And you have to think, BB has people who's specific job it is to get samples from companies, some who do events like Sample Stop, and the other events like they did over the summer. It's not like everyone at BB focuses on each thing going on, or that Katia is stuffing boxes. As far as not seeing Essie yet, that wave probably just shipped later. I'm getting Essie, got the email weds, still no update. I deal with shipping at work. Once it's on a truck, they consider it shipped, but UPSMI may not unload the truck for days. It's free shipping, I'll get it when I get it. I don't really understand why people are mad this month.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who's getting Box 3 actually GOTTEN it yet? My tracking STILL hasn't updated...


 Saturday morning and still no tracking updated for Box 3. I subscribed to MyGlam/Ipsy on the 10th (once the box contents uploaded for Birchbox) and received a tracking number last night. And it's updated, so I know where my bag is. 

I sent an email to Birchbox a few days ago about tracking number, but no response yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2012)

REALLY starting to doubt that my package actually shipped on monday like birchbox and my email said.

where's my 100 points hmmm?


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 13, 2012)

> That is not an option for me. When I click the icon to post a photo, It just pops up a box to type a link. I was asking how to post directly from my phone. I do not have Internet for my laptop at home. If I'm online, I'm using my phone 90% of the time.


 If you happen to have an iPhone there is an app called Imgupr Photo Uploader (weird spelling, but that is how it is spelled if you do an App store search) which will let you upload pictures directly from your photo album to Imgur.com. I think you can do it without an Imgur account but you can get an account for free and it is easier to keep track of your photos that way. You can just link to the photos then using tags.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Oct 13, 2012)

> REALLY starting to doubt that my package actually shipped on monday like birchbox and my email said. where's my 100 points hmmm?


 I'm sure it's just been sitting on the truck since Monday NBD lol


----------



## OiiO (Oct 13, 2012)

Girls I have a question, can we buy gift subs with points? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 13, 2012)

> REALLY starting to doubt that my package actually shipped on monday like birchbox and my email said. where's my 100 points hmmm?


 I used to work in shipping for a company, and like people have said before, your package "ships" when the seller contacts ups to come pick it up. If it is part of a HUGE shipment, that may mean ups doesn't get to your box for a bit. That is why the received for processing and processed on the same day, but not necessarily the day they are contacted. UPSMI is not the fastest but it is very cheap and makes sense for services like birchbox.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girls I have a question, can we buy gift subs with points? Thanks in advance.


 I did, 3 months ago. she just got her last box and won't be keeping the sub.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did, 3 months ago. she just got her last box and won't be keeping the sub.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 13, 2012)

Mine says the exact same thing. Birchbox was like we can't give you points because yours shipped on time. Such bull!



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just received box 2. 

Essie in Fair Game...13.5ml- .46 fl.OZ don't know if its full size. Its like a blue color.

Joanna Vargas Daily serum...5ml plastic vial

sprout lip balm...Cocoa

Marie Veronique Organic body oil...Its a small glass bottle with no size on it.

and of course.............The famous Luna Bar.


----------



## thetasteofapple (Oct 13, 2012)

my box 2 arrived today! it was pretty unexpected since tracking said the estimated date of delivery was the 17th:





The essie polish (called Fair Game) and the lip balm (I received cocoa) were both full-size. The daily serum was 5 ml, the body oil amount isn't labeled but it appears generous (I would estimate around 15-20 ml). There was also a lemon zest Larabar. 

This is just my second box from them but so far I'm happy with it. I wish the shipping were a bit more transparent but I've already encountered some new brands that I am liking.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 13, 2012)

Fair Game is from their Resort collection iirc 






For some reason I thought they would be sending out polishes from their latest fall collection.



> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received box 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fair Game is from their Resort collection iirc
> 
> ...


I would not know the difference lol  Not a nail polish girl.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received box 2.
> 
> ...


 Ahhh I have a box 2 and of course I have Fair Game on my nails right now. Figures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sounds like a full size. I really like the color, It's a pretty slate blue/grey shimmer (and maybe a Zoya Tao dupe). The formula is pretty great. It will be going up for trade!


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh I have a box 2 and of course I have Fair Game on my nails right now. Figures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That sounds like a full size. I really like the color, It's a pretty slate blue/grey shimmer (and maybe a Zoya Tao dupe). The formula is pretty great. It will be going up for trade!


Just took a whif of the body oil and it smells like they took an orange and squeezed it in the bottle.


----------



## starfighter82 (Oct 13, 2012)

I am excited to learn that box #2 is vials/bottles and no packet samples. I am really looking forward to my box including the Luna bar. I am one of those people that actually likes the food/tea lifestyle extras.  Now, I don't think I'd be too happy to get tea AND a Luna bar in one box (unless of course I also received a big item like a beautyblender), but to receive one lifestyle extra a month is definitely something I enjoy.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 13, 2012)

My box finally got to San Diego last night. The USPS website says its scheduled for delivery on the 16th! Seriously! Chula Vista is 10 minutes away from the main post office!


----------



## onthecontrary (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got my box, I think it's box #2 
 For those curious, the Essie is full sized. If anyone got another color and is interested in trading, let me know!





It's better than I expected/not as bad as some of the others posted, but the certainly isn't a banner month for BB.  The only thing I won't use is the Joanna Vargas serum, but I'm not super jazzed about the other items. 

The sprout lip balm is really nice though, I might buy the "flight" that comes with 4 with my points.


----------



## JessP (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally got to San Diego last night. The USPS website says its scheduled for delivery on the 16th! Seriously! Chula Vista is 10 minutes away from the main post office!


 Glad your box is in the area! That's odd about the 16th delivery date, although, my box was slated for delivery on the 15th according to USPS and I got it yesterday (so there's hope you'll receive it beforehand!). I wonder if you can just drive to the post office today and get it lol.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 13, 2012)

> Fair Game is from their Resort collection iircÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They definitely never indicated that. The 3 colors they featured in the preview video were from LAST year's fall collection. I was expecting them to be one of the six colors listed here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/essie/essie-nail-polish Fair Game definitely seems like a random choice.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 13, 2012)

No shipping notice and tracking # still hasn't updated. I have a feeling I won't be seeing a box this month.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box, I think it's box #2
> 
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love this box and am really happy about it. Full size essie and lip balm and no foil packets = petty good deal ! The body oil doesn't seem like something I'd ever use but am interested to try it (i said that about the la fresh body wipes last month and wound up loving them).


 I'm excited to try the body oil! I like to use them instead of lotion after shaving. I can't tell if I like the smell or not, but it's a big enough sample to try at least a few times.


----------



## CRB882 (Oct 13, 2012)

My box wasn't shipped until the other day, even though the tracking number was up last week. It went from New York to Massachusetts and now it says it's been "received by local post office" in New Jersey. I live in Chicago. Usually when the shipping says that, it's in Illinois. It will be surprising if it gets here by the ETA of Monday. I shouldn't even care since I don't like what's in my box, anyway.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad your box is in the area! That's odd about the 16th delivery date, although, my box was slated for delivery on the 15th according to USPS and I got it yesterday (so there's hope you'll receive it beforehand!). I wonder if you can just drive to the post office today and get it lol.


 I hope it shows sooner, like today 





I would go pick it up if they gave us the option lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2012)

> I used to work in shipping for a company, and like people have said before, your package "ships" when the seller contacts ups to come pick it up. If it is part of a HUGE shipment, that may mean ups doesn't get to your box for a bit. That is why the received for processing and processed on the same day, but not necessarily the day they are contacted. UPSMI is not the fastest but it is very cheap and makes sense for services like birchbox.


 I'm really not buying that. In the past 8 months I've had birchbox it has never done this, and it's not my first time getting nailpolish. You can blame it on UPS all you want but It's never taken more than three days (unless there was the weekend) to get my box. I think it's pretty obvious birchbox has had a shipping issue lately. My ipsy bag shipped days later, same method and I got my bag yesterday whereas I won't get my birchbox until the 18th.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 13, 2012)

I took some photos of Fair Game as I patiently wait for my mailman. So random that I'm wearing the color that I'm getting this month! Anyway this isn't a color I would have bought for myself (it was a gift), but I wound up loving it.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box, I think it's box #2
> 
> ...


----------



## dd62 (Oct 13, 2012)

There is a picture of box 1 on instgram. I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 13, 2012)

My box 11 is still in NY according to tracking, since the 10th! I mean I guess there's nothing exciting in my box anyways so I'm not missing out. Maybe next month if they do repeats then I'll recieve some of the cool things others are getting this month! changed my profile 2 months ago expecting the good boxes and I am still stuck with all the duds. I've been subbed since May and only in June and July I was happy with the contents. I'm not sure if I should just unsub or wait it out....since the look bag is back I have been wanting to sub.....ugh idk!!


----------



## Lisa Marie (Oct 13, 2012)

> There is a picture of box 1 on instgram. I cant wait to get mine!


 Yay!! Me too! I wonder what color Essie that is??


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! Me too! I wonder what color Essie that is??


 Same! Looks similar to the color I got last month from CC


----------



## doziedoz (Oct 13, 2012)

Got the goop box.. very disappointed.  Another Luna bar and foil packets.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really not buying that. In the past 8 months I've had birchbox it has never done this, and it's not my first time getting nailpolish. You can blame it on UPS all you want but It's never taken more than three days (unless there was the weekend) to get my box. I think it's pretty obvious birchbox has had a shipping issue lately. My ipsy bag shipped days later, same method and I got my bag yesterday whereas I won't get my birchbox until the 18th.


 Birchbox has also grown a TON in the past few months + is a bigger company than ipsy.  I was just putting this out there as a possibility, but you can continue to fret about it and be rude to someone has an explanation you don't WANT to believe. Personally, I would rather think that there is a good reason than immediately assume the worst (hello all of the people that were convinced box 1 was going to have 2 items?)


----------



## kaitlynd (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay!! I'm excited.  Mine updated this AM to say that it was in my city.  But not box delivered yet, but I don't think the mail has been delivered yet.   Heres to hoping it comes today because I don't want to wait until Monday to get it!!!!  The samples look to be good sized too.  So glad for no foil packets. 



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box, I think it's box #2
> For those curious, the Essie is full sized. If anyone got another color and is interested in trading, let me know!
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received box 2.
> 
> ...


 Hi everyone - I've been a MUT lurker for over 6 months and decided I should just join the community.

I received Box #2 today and overall I'm happy with the variety of products (because let's face it, it could have been worse!).  

Spoiler (highlight to read): Only difference is that my Essie is 'No More Film' from their Resort Collection (a dark purple shade).


----------



## lauravee (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I've been a MUT lurker for over 6 months and decided I should just join the community.
> ...


 I got the same Essie as you!!! I could not be happier! I love this color and already have fair game (and also have almost every color listed as their goop fall picks).


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2012)

I got my box today! Unfortunately, my Caudalie Serum suffered the same "almost all air" fate as others, and a bit of my DDF Cleanser leaked out. And I just took my first bite of the Luna Bar. This thing's tasty. I'm a fatty, though, so I don't mind getting these. All in all, not my favorite box, but it's not the complete failure I originally whined about. I'm mad at myself for my initial reaction. 

I could eat several more of these Luna Bars, haha. Oh, and for those wondering, in case it hasn't been posted, the DDF Cleanser is 4.5 ounces, and the scent is totally not as bad as I thought. Anise/black licorice makes me want to gag, so I didn't have much hope, but the scent the cleanser has is really mild.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone remember if people got the Sprout balm in flavors other than Cocoa? I opened it up to smell and realized they meant chocolate cocoa and not coco as in coconut. Would love to trade (i just smelled it, it's completely unused) if there are other scents floating around.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! Unfortunately, my Caudalie Serum suffered the same "almost all air" fate as others, and a bit of my DDF Cleanser leaked out. And I just took my first bite of the Luna Bar. This thing's tasty. I'm a fatty, though, so I don't mind getting these. All in all, not my favorite box, but it's not the complete failure I originally whined about. I'm mad at myself for my initial reaction.
> 
> I could eat several more of these Luna Bars, haha. Oh, and for those wondering, in case it hasn't been posted, the DDF Cleanser is 4.5 ounces, and the scent is totally not as bad as I thought. Anise/black licorice makes me want to gag, so I didn't have much hope, but the scent the cleanser has is really mild.


 i liked my luna bars too. i didn't like their chocolate ones but i sure did like this lemon one...someone on facebook complained that they were full of sugar and carbs and i couldn't help but think about regina george eating those swedish bars in mean girls, lmao


----------



## Cathie (Oct 13, 2012)

My box supposedly went from New York to New Jersey to Orlando and then back up to Jacksonville...i live halfway between Orlando and Jacksonville...they could have just thrown it in my yard on its way back up....I'm suppose to be getting the dreaded punishment box,#12.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2012)

Upon usage, I don't care that the Per-fekt Gel was a tiny sample. It did me absolutely zero favors. At least the spearmint taste is nice.


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 13, 2012)

> I'm in Indiana and mine isn't getting here until the 15th.


 I'm in Indiana too and will also receive on Monday. Was hoping I'd get early, but my mail lady only handed me a stack of junk mail today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (Oct 13, 2012)

I got box #31 last night.  I got 2 of the Mox lip balm samples.  Not sure if that was intentional or not.  

Box #31





The supergoop samples are tiny.  Protein bar sounds disgusting.  The Mox stuff smells nice, but it seems to be leaving my lips more chapped than before.  I'll use the MaryLou, but I just got it at the sample stop so it's definitely not exciting.  Underwhelming.


----------



## Stdanzy (Oct 13, 2012)

> i liked my luna bars too. i didn't like their chocolate ones but i sure did like this lemon one...someone on facebook complained that they were full of sugar and carbs and i couldn't help but think about regina george eating those swedish bars in mean girls, lmao


 HAHAHAHA I love when all of her clothes stop fitting, cracks me up every time!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 13, 2012)

do you guys complain to BB when the product is all air? last month with my Dr Jart BB cream, I just barely had enough to put on my face once. it's just wasteful/unresourceful to make plastic tubes when the same amt of product could fit in a tiny foil packet.



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! Unfortunately, my Caudalie Serum suffered the same "almost all air" fate as others, and a bit of my DDF Cleanser leaked out. And I just took my first bite of the Luna Bar. This thing's tasty. I'm a fatty, though, so I don't mind getting these. All in all, not my favorite box, but it's not the complete failure I originally whined about. I'm mad at myself for my initial reaction.


 
I think I have your box, I just haven't gotten it yet. it's an aight box, I've had a_ lot_ worse, but these aren't products I'm interested in. my BB profile says 'latest makeup color', and aside from a couple lip products and nail polishes, I haven't really gotten any makeup. I'd love to test the beauty blender, or a dry shampoo, or an essie nailpolish, just as I'm sure someone else would prefer a cleanser and some more lip balm. if next month's box doesn't wow me, I think I'll unsub from BB again. I might as well just see if I like anything in the boxes, and try it out myself instead of spending $10 on empty tubes and cheap protein bars.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Oct 13, 2012)

> i liked my luna bars too. i didn't like their chocolate ones but i sure did like this lemon one...someone on facebook complained that they were full of sugar and carbs and i couldn't help but think about regina george eating those swedish bars in mean girls, lmao


 Haha Kalteen bars! I have been loving the lemon zest Luna bars for years (bummed I'm getting chocolate raz in my box blech!)okay yeah they have sugar and carbs in them but if you are craving something sweet they are better than say, a candy bar from the vending machine.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha Kalteen bars! I have been loving the lemon zest Luna bars for years (bummed I'm getting chocolate raz in my box blech!)okay yeah they have sugar and carbs in them but if you are craving something sweet they are better than say, a candy bar from the vending machine.


 I would rather get a lemon one but hey i guess free is free lol


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #31 last night.  I got 2 of the Mox lip balm samples.  Not sure if that was intentional or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you guys complain to BB when the product is all air? last month with my Dr Jart BB cream, I just barely had enough to put on my face once. it's just wasteful/unresourceful to make plastic tubes when the same amt of product could fit in a tiny foil packet.
> 
> I think I have your box, I just haven't gotten it yet. it's an aight box, I've had a_ lot_ worse, but these aren't products I'm interested in. my BB profile says 'latest makeup color', and aside from a couple lip products and nail polishes, I haven't really gotten any makeup. I'd love to test the beauty blender, or a dry shampoo, or an essie nailpolish, just as I'm sure someone else would prefer a cleanser and some more lip balm. if next month's box doesn't wow me, I think I'll unsub from BB again. I might as well just see if I like anything in the boxes, and try it out myself instead of spending $10 on empty tubes and cheap protein bars.


 I sent them an email letting them know. They need feedback to improve, right? 

My profile also says "latest makeup color," but I'm never really disappointed. I could end up finding a holy grail product in another category this way. To each their own, though.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about some of this. I doubt the Joliebox had much to do with it, they bought the company but I'm sure it's probably being run by the same people and isn't being operated by BB NY. And you have to think, BB has people who's specific job it is to get samples from companies, some who do events like Sample Stop, and the other events like they did over the summer. It's not like everyone at BB focuses on each thing going on, or that Katia is stuffing boxes. As far as not seeing Essie yet, that wave probably just shipped later. I'm getting Essie, got the email weds, still no update. I deal with shipping at work. Once it's on a truck, they consider it shipped, but UPSMI may not unload the truck for days. It's free shipping, I'll get it when I get it. I don't really understand why people are mad this month.


 ermm... I am positive that when a company buys another company, there are a lot of changes that get made. I basically live in the start up world of Silicon Valley / SF, and nobody buys a company and just lets it function autonomously. Birchbox is still a start-up, and at start-ups everybody is thinking of more than one thing at a time. And I am well aware that Birchbox does not pack their boxes themselves, they contract with a third party company to put the boxes together, so no actualy Birchbox employee ever touches the boxes. 

I am speaking more on the company level, there is no press about wether the executive team at jolie box wanted to sell it to take their money and leave, or if there was a clause in the acquisition to keep their vesting on for additional years to entice them to keep on working. It really could have gone either way, companies don't get bought my other start-ups unless they are sure they themselves can't make the company huge. 

Maybe a lot of birchbox thought and energy was spent in other places this month. It won't ever be confirmed if something went wrong so we can never know one way or the other.

Personally the people who get angry at this stuff are so amusing. I have SO many other things to think about and focus my time and energy on, that if something ships late, I hardly even notice. I keep a little calendar on my wall that reminds me when the boxes charge my card and when they claim to ship. ALSO my boxes all get shipped to my boyfriends apartment because their package handling procedure are a lot more secure than mine, so I don't get to get them until the weekend regardless of when they actually get there, so wether it comes monday or thursday night, no difference to me. 



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox has also grown a TON in the past few months + is a bigger company than ipsy.  I was just putting this out there as a possibility, but you can continue to fret about it and be rude to someone has an explanation you don't WANT to believe. Personally, I would rather think that there is a good reason than immediately assume the worst (hello all of the people that were convinced box 1 was going to have 2 items?)


 Birchbox has like 100 times the subscribers of Myglam. and people are so quick to forget all the crap that myglam pulled. Freeman mask, Mall Kiosk skin samples... Fake WEN, 10 cent cheap ass china brushes, the nasty nail decals. There are bumps along the way! sheesh.

I still can't believe there was anybody who legitimately believed that because there were only two items listed that that was all they were getting. harhahahha



> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a picture of box 1 on instgram. I cant wait to get mine!


 YES! Big sample of the body wash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought I wanted a big lipgloss, but I counted how many lipglosses I have... i am embarassed... I have much less body wash. (Also Leesha/XSparkage did a whole series on these kheils products, so I have wanted to try them) I want more pictures to show up so I can see what colors of nail polish are going out and wether they are tied to a box or not.


----------



## Alycia (Oct 13, 2012)

Can you link me to the picture of box one or their username? I can't find it.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gifBirchbox has like 100 times the subscribers of Myglam. and people are so quick to forget all the crap that myglam pulled. Freeman mask, Mall Kiosk skin samples... Fake WEN, 10 cent cheap ass china brushes, the nasty nail decals. There are bumps along the way! sheesh.


 Can you explain everything but the brushes from China, or give me a link? I only knew of the ordering cheap crap in bulk from China issue, and I've heard that some things had a funny smell. I do not trust Michelle Phan.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox has also grown a TON in the past few months + is a bigger company than ipsy.  I was just putting this out there as a possibility, but you can continue to fret about it and be rude to someone has an explanation you don't WANT to believe. Personally, I would rather think that there is a good reason than immediately assume the worst (hello all of the people that were convinced box 1 was going to have 2 items?)


 i'm not assuming the worst? i never said 'omg i'm not going to get my box ever omg.' i said i don't appreciate how bad birchbox's shipping has gotten. your alternative explanations are a great defense but can you really deny that there are any problems with their shipping when they've been handing out points to people to make up for it?

yeah birchbox has grown a lot and taken on a lot in the last few months, but why should customers have to suffer just because they bit off more than they can chew.

if you're happy with your service, as it seems you are by your constant defending of any fault that is mentioned about birchbox, then good for you. but i think the beauty box industry has gotten too competitive and vast to settle for second rate service (which is what i have seen some getting, not all).


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alycia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you link me to the picture of box one or their username? I can't find it.


 me too! I want to see!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you explain everything but the brushes from China, or give me a link? I only knew of the ordering cheap crap in bulk from China issue, and I've heard that some things had a funny smell. I do not trust Michelle Phan.


 There are apparently a couple of different formulations of WEN. The one in the Glambag was the less-expensive one. The nail decals were, IIRC, just some no-name brand and were very poor quality. The brushes, you already know about. The Mall Kiosk samples was foil packets of the Dead Sea Minerals stuff that is so invasively marketed via mall kiosks. Freeman, there were several different variety sachets that were supposedly planned to be shipped in ONE month, but they got split up over multiple months, not to mention that even full-size Freeman (which I happen to like) is a very inexpensive product. Since the first Glambag had been filled with prestige brands, people were really irritated to receive drugstore-level items (and worse, IMHO, with the mall kiosk stuff). Of course, there was also the tempest in a teapot over relabeled tubes, but people were legitimately pissed that the actual product IN them was something that is only available as a GWP with Pro-Activ, rather than being an item available for purchase.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 13, 2012)

also, I'm not as mad about the lara/luna bars but this does annoy me: how come the men's box has a fancy drink measure and whisky stones as lifestyle extras, and our extras are "lady food bars"? I think that's a bit insulting. I know they pay more for the box, but people wouldn't mind...I don't know, something other than snack/meal bars? I know the coasters were lame, but at least everyone uses coasters.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are apparently a couple of different formulations of WEN. The one in the Glambag was the less-expensive one. The nail decals were, IIRC, just some no-name brand and were very poor quality. The brushes, you already know about. The Mall Kiosk samples was foil packets of the Dead Sea Minerals stuff that is so invasively marketed via mall kiosks. Freeman, there were several different variety sachets that were supposedly planned to be shipped in ONE month, but they got split up over multiple months, not to mention that even full-size Freeman (which I happen to like) is a very inexpensive product. Since the first Glambag had been filled with prestige brands, people were really irritated to receive drugstore-level items (and worse, IMHO, with the mall kiosk stuff). Of course, there was also the tempest in a teapot over relabeled tubes, but people were legitimately pissed that the actual product IN them was something that is only available as a GWP with Pro-Activ, rather than being an item available for purchase.


 Ah, okay. I tried to Google the controversies, but I got uninformative results.


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Hmmmm...this is looking more and more doable!Â


 And I'm an email campaign marketing manager, as well as a social media community manager. It sounds like we are set from this group of ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too! I want to see!


http://web.stagram.com/p/301527630370188939_15277954

I think this is box 1?


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHAHA I love when all of her clothes stop fitting, cracks me up every time!


 yeah and that scene at the store 1,3,5 or something like that and the lady told her to go to sears...that's one of my all time favorite movies


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, okay. I tried to Google the controversies, but I got uninformative results.


 Glad that my Cliffs Notes version was good enough to get across the gist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, I'm not as mad about the lara/luna bars but this does annoy me: how come the men's box has a fancy drink measure and whisky stones as lifestyle extras, and our extras are "lady food bars"? I think that's a bit insulting. I know they pay more for the box, but people wouldn't mind...I don't know, something other than snack/meal bars? I know the coasters were lame, but at least everyone uses coasters.


 Probably easier to get a larger amount of the bars. Plus, Luna has generally marketed as being FOR women, so it makes sense, even when it gets annoying. Not quite sure why it's insulting. Now, if they were WEIGHT LOSS bars, then, yes, that WOULD be insulting.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, okay. I tried to Google the controversies, but I got uninformative results.





> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are apparently a couple of different formulations of WEN. The one in the Glambag was the less-expensive one. The nail decals were, IIRC, just some no-name brand and were very poor quality. The brushes, you already know about. The Mall Kiosk samples was foil packets of the Dead Sea Minerals stuff that is so invasively marketed via mall kiosks. Freeman, there were several different variety sachets that were supposedly planned to be shipped in ONE month, but they got split up over multiple months, not to mention that even full-size Freeman (which I happen to like) is a very inexpensive product. Since the first Glambag had been filled with prestige brands, people were really irritated to receive drugstore-level items (and worse, IMHO, with the mall kiosk stuff). Of course, there was also the tempest in a teapot over relabeled tubes, but people were legitimately pissed that the actual product IN them was something that is only available as a GWP with Pro-Activ, rather than being an item available for purchase.


 Yep. You beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do think they have done a better job in recent months, I really think that myglam and birchbox serve two different clientele.

If you are new to makeup and wants lots of makeup basics, pick myglam, since you will get 5 pink lipglosses and 3 black eyeliners, and 4 brown shadows, lots and lots of similar items from month to month. Definitely awesome for what it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If you are like me and have a bajillion makeup items already, and want to try novel things, that may be a little out of the box, or really prestigious, Birchbox is a better pick honestly. 

Also, I was obsessed with the twistbands from the boxes, and LOVE every month they put them in the boxes, since I have thin hair that dents really easily with hair ties, I loved em so much I spent $13 on supplies and made all these! made 60 ties in 20 colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. You beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do think they have done a better job in recent months, I really think that myglam and birchbox serve two different clientele.
> ...


 Whoa. I thought those were just Twistbands they'd sent you. How'd you make them? Just colored elastic? I have super fine hair that'll dent within five to ten seconds of going up in a ponytail, so I love these things.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whoa. I thought those were just Twistbands they'd sent you. How'd you make them? Just colored elastic? I have super fine hair that'll dent within five to ten seconds of going up in a ponytail, so I love these things.


 The product that the twistbands/emi jay etc. are made out of  is *5/8" fold over elastic *I ordered from http://www.etsy.com/shop/Elastichouse?ref=seller_info I just checked, and she is "on vacation", but not for long. I got the 20 yards for $11 plus 2 and some change for shipping. 

I am a crafty person, so i am always looking for crafty things to occupy my time when I'm not doing school work or redditing.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. You beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do think they have done a better job in recent months, I really think that myglam and birchbox serve two different clientele.
> ...


 I LOVE making Twistbands! It's definitely my new favorite hobby! Did you seal the ends with no-fray stuff? I've been using a dab of clear nailpolish to seal them. also, have you figured out how long to make them if you want a headband?


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 13, 2012)

> Also, I was obsessed with the twistbands from the boxes, and LOVE every month they put them in the boxes, since I have thin hair that dents really easily with hair ties, I loved em so much I spent $13 on supplies and made all these! made 60 ties in 20 colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Ooh I need those in my life, I swear there must be a hair tie stealing gnome in my house! Sadly, I am not crafty enough even for something as eBay as this :/


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 13, 2012)

Easy not ebay :/ victim of autocorrect yet again


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE making Twistbands! It's definitely my new favorite hobby! Did you seal the ends with no-fray stuff? I've been using a dab of clear nailpolish to seal them. also, have you figured out how long to make them if you want a headband?


 I just heat the ends with a lighter, I did it to all my twistbands Birchbox sent me right when I got them. I seal all frays like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I made two headbands out of pink that I had gotten at Michael's a few months before I placed the massive order. I split the pack into 3 pieces, used two for headbands and the other third I split into 4 little bands for when I french braid or twist up my hair at night to sleep on it. I am not sure of the length, but the hair tie is 10 1/2 inches roughly, so maybe 18" for the headband. turns out they just slip of my head, so I never pursued it beyond my initial attempt.


----------



## dizzymgd (Oct 13, 2012)

That's the box i got!  It came in the mail Friday (wasn't supposed to be here till the 15th)-  I tried the DDF this morning- so far, I like it! I m pretty excited about the box this month, would have loved and Essie, but that's just because I am addicted to nail polish. hee hee


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 13, 2012)

I believe I got box #12, and I don't feel punished at all



:





I believe I put eye creams as my splurge item, so I'm happy to see an eye cream.  The candle smells quite nice, I haven't tried the Goop serum and I'm always looking for an SPF that isn't greasy.  The Luna bar will be breakfast tomorrow, and a lip conditioning balm will definitely get used.  So, it's all good.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 13, 2012)

So I've used the DDF Brightening Cleanser every morning and night since Wednesday and all I have to say is my skin is AMAZING. I have slight rosacea on my cheeks and aside from a pink undertone beside each nostril, its all gone!!!! The skin on the rest of my face is much more even. i normally wear a powder on my face for coverage, but I'm wearing nothing but moisturizer...my boyfriend is as amazed as me. This stuff is no joke!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Oct 13, 2012)

I got my BB today! Yay! Earlier than stated on the tracking. I would say this box is worse than my last (where I got 6 foil samples and twist tie and 2 teas). If next month is bad I'm canceling, it'll be 5 months in a row (not including the summer months because I wasn't subbed then) that I've gotten an awful box.

Spoiler: 




If anyone wants the vitamins or lip conditioner let me know.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 13, 2012)

This is almost laughable if I wasn't so upset!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh I need those in my life, I swear there must be a hair tie stealing gnome in my house! Sadly, I am not crafty enough even for something as eBay as this :/


 How did you make them?  What material do I need to get?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so jelly of the lipgloss and orofluido. grr I got the orofluido at a birchbox event at SXSW this year (they had samples in the bathroom at one of their investors companies parties) Somehow it didn't make it back home with me. It was so amazing I used it the whole rest of the trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you make them?  What material do I need to get?


 5/8" fold over elastic, you cut and tie! 

optional is to melt the ends so they don't fray (which is a skill that takes a minute to figure out how not to light them on fire, but then is easy peasy)

I used etsy for mine.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so jelly of the lipgloss and orofluido. grr I got the orofluido at a birchbox event at SXSW this year (they had samples in the bathroom at one of their investors companies parties) Somehow it didn't make it back home with me. It was so amazing I used it the whole rest of the trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I already own the orofluido and guess what you get three sample sizes free with your order so I already had them!  I liked the lipgloss, foil packets are not even enough to try I so my box was not worth my $10.00 I will not eat the luna bar wand when I emailed BB about being unhappy with them my reply was

"

  *Anastasia, Oct 13 01:07 pm (EDT):*

Hi Heather,

Thank you for reaching out and I'm sorry to hear you were unhappy with the contents of your box this month.

While we always want everyone's Birchbox to be equal, it is hard for our subscribers to always perceive them as equal when everyone receives different items. We want to cater to everyone's Beauty Profile, while taking into consideration their preferences and sample history with us. This can cause quite a bit of differences in one Birchbox to another comparatively every month.

An item that you may have coveted from someone else's box may very well be yours next month (and vice versa). We hope you understand that we try to make this as fair, and as equal as possible every single month.

Please note that the product food item you received was your monthly extra! It fit perfectly with our GOOP theme this month and we thought it would be a nice addition to your beauty samples. Extras are in addition to the 4-5 samples you are promised each month and are by no means meant to replace them!

You also definitely should have gotten a 3 month 20% off code! If you would like to take advantage of this code on an order please give us a all at 877-487-7272 and we will place the order over the phone with the discount.

The only customers that receive welcome boxes are ones that were given a subscription as a gift, not our re-billable subscribers.

Please let me know if you have any questions."

I was like you have got to be kidding me!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 5/8" fold over elastic, you cut and tie!
> 
> ...


 So I feel really stupid for spending my $18 for the same thing!


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, I'm not as mad about the lara/luna bars but this does annoy me: how come the men's box has a fancy drink measure and whisky stones as lifestyle extras, and our extras are "lady food bars"? I think that's a bit insulting. I know they pay more for the box, but people wouldn't mind...I don't know, something other than snack/meal bars? I know the coasters were lame, but at least everyone uses coasters.


 I like food bars and tea, but seeing them in every other box gets tiring. Maybe we should put together a list of things we would like to see as lifestyle extras and send it to BB for consideration. Keep in mind, it shouldn't be anything amazing (since the box is only $10) and nothing custom made for BB (since they would likely only want to offer something they can sell more of in the shop). I'll start:

Individual packet drink mix (like Crystal Light)

Hidden socks to wear with flats


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already own the orofluido and guess what you get three sample sizes free with your order so I already had them!  I liked the lipgloss, foil packets are not even enough to try I so my box was not worth my $10.00 I will not eat the luna bar wand when I emailed BB about being unhappy with them my reply was


 I got the same packets and got enough out of one packet for a full face. I've been wearing it all day.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already own the orofluido and guess what you get three sample sizes free with your order so I already had them!  I liked the lipgloss, foil packets are not even enough to try I so my box was not worth my $10.00 I will not eat the luna bar wand when I emailed BB about being unhappy with them my reply was
> 
> ...


 so my reply was this

Thank you for your reply. The photos on your site show deluxe samples in those boxes and what we get in no way equals those photos. I feel like I was mislead about the quality and size of the samples. Nowhere are pictures of foil packets that are free at sephora shown or free perfume samples. These are not deluxe samples. Food and plastic bags are not beauty samples. At this point unless something can done I will be canceling my sub. When I went to do so online it said to give u a chance to make it right including reshipping which is why I requested box 25. Please let me know what BB is willing to do for another chance.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 13, 2012)

So my box "shipped" monday.. well today is saturday and I still have no updates what so ever on my box! I'm emailing birchbox tomorrow because this is uncalled for! It shouldnt take a week to "ship" me my box.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I feel really stupid for spending my $18 for the same thing!


 It's ok, I bought some before I realized I could make them!!!


----------



## HallenD (Oct 13, 2012)

so terribly disappointed by this month's box...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.the perfekt lip/cheek color sample...how many uses am i supposed to get out that? &gt;.&lt;


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like food bars and tea, but seeing them in every other box gets tiring. Maybe we should put together a list of things we would like to see as lifestyle extras and send it to BB for consideration. Keep in mind, it shouldn't be anything amazing (since the box is only $10) and nothing custom made for BB (since they would likely only want to offer something they can sell more of in the shop). I'll start:
> ...


Those would be great extras. I love those socks. Even things like those Dr Schools heel things for wearings heels and pumps would be cool. I think they should start trying some other options and maybe people would complain yes. Even things like hair clips, headbands, or nail files would satisfy me.


----------



## macadamia522 (Oct 13, 2012)

The balm smells great... it's supposed to be pomegranate fig but I'd describe it as a pleasantly, not overly sweet scent.


----------



## macadamia522 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just emailed the pictures to myself and saved them to my computer... not sure if there's a more direct way to do it :/


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HallenD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> so terribly disappointed by this month's box...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe I got box #12, and I don't feel punished at all
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my BB today! Yay! Earlier than stated on the tracking. I would say this box is worse than my last (where I got 6 foil samples and twist tie and 2 teas). If next month is bad I'm canceling, it'll be 5 months in a row (not including the summer months because I wasn't subbed then) that I've gotten an awful box.
> 
> ...


 This is the box I'm getting.  I'm glad to know I'm not the only one now.  I was beginning to think they made the box just for me because I was a bad girl or something.  LOL


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in a committed and monogamous relationship with my beauty blender... I use my MAC brush cleaner to clean it and it works perfectly. If I am out of brush cleaner I will just use my daughter's baby shampoo ...works like a charm. No need to spend a bunch of money on the beauty blender cleaner IMO. Oh! And I always use hot hot water!
> ...


Thank you for this suggestion! I, too, was having a hard time cleaning the pink lil sucker. I don't have MAC brush cleaner but I do have the Sephora brand which is probably close to being the same.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey ladies, I don't know if y'all shop at Wegmans, but I thought I might put out the signal boost for us tea drinkers out there. I saw Mighty Tea for $7 there today, along with other really nice brands that were much cheaper (I grabbed two boxes of Stash). So if you really like the brand, I figure it's still cheaper than BB even with the 20%, and you can save your points on some makeup.


----------



## LyndaV (Oct 14, 2012)

Javagirl, I'd love the Jouer if you haven't already given it away.  Sorry you have been getting such sucky boxes 

LV


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my BB today! Yay! Earlier than stated on the tracking. I would say this box is worse than my last (where I got 6 foil samples and twist tie and 2 teas). If next month is bad I'm canceling, it'll be 5 months in a row (not including the summer months because I wasn't subbed then) that I've gotten an awful box.
> 
> Spoiler:


 I am so sorry about your box. That sux.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not sure when my box is due to arrive. I'm praying I don't have a shipping fiasco like last month. My mom has already received her box, which is usually when I start getting really impatient haha.


----------



## tencentblues (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the box I'm getting.  I'm glad to know I'm not the only one now.  I was beginning to think they made the box just for me because I was a bad girl or something.  LOL


 I got this box and actually didn't mind it at all. I'll be able to get quite a few uses out of both the Mary-Lou and the lip conditioner, both of which I'm really liking, and I thought getting 8 of the little vitamins was pretty generous ($15.71 worth of product.) I also like the Juicy scent. Eh to the Luna bar, but overall I didn't find it a bad box. Better than last month, which - with the exception of the Porefessional, was a pretty total dud.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for everyone raving about the orofluido elixir, how do you use it? (especially directed at those who have normal (i.e. not thin or thick) hair that's not curly).  i tried it today and maybe i used too much but i'm pretty meh about it.
> 
> also, is there anyone out there who doesn't want their vitamins?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bought a full size Orofluido because i loved the smell. I have been using it on wet and dry hair. I only put like a dime size in my palm and kind of rub it around so it's distributed in my hands evenly then i put it on my hair starting with the tips and using it sparingly near the roots so my hair does not get too oily. I tend to have oily roots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like this best on dry hair though, it helps frizzies.


----------



## MandyWiltse (Oct 14, 2012)

My bb has been much later than usual the past two months. I got my shipment email at 10pm on the 10th, and my tracking didn't update until lastnight - however, according to the tracking it wasn't received until yesterday. I haven't peeked at my box yet so I'm getting anxious to see what's coming! I feel like I'm going to be the last one to get it! lol


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so my reply was this
> 
> Thank you for your reply. The photos on your site show deluxe samples in those boxes and what we get in no way equals those photos. I feel like I was mislead about the quality and size of the samples. Nowhere are pictures of foil packets that are free at sephora shown or free perfume samples. These are not deluxe samples. Food and plastic bags are not beauty samples. At this point unless something can done I will be canceling my sub. When I went to do so online it said to give u a chance to make it right including reshipping which is why I requested box 25. Please let me know what BB is willing to do for another chance.


 I like your response.  BB's rationale of the LUNA bars as an extra doesn't hold water, it was an extra in early 2012 when the value of the boxes were delivering what it promised in terms of carrying DELUXE samples as a weighted majority.  Sadly BIRCH BOX is now suffering the same 'we are now a success' malaise as Beauty Army did in the summer, BA has made a come back.

The value of the boxes should stand up to the $10 sub price and the promise they made to deliver DELUX samples without the LUNA... and it's because it's perceived value is not for some boxes, that's why folks are now picking on the LUNA because they are now trying to not 'break-up' with BB by looking to the the 'extra' as a way of rounding out the under-delivery of value and promise.  

Come on heads of BB you both are MBAs can you not read the writings on the wall?  If it ain't working, change it.






 




 




 

BB's been making appearance in SXSW, NYFW and a myriad of other marketing activities to no doubt deliver the promise to the brands that they are representing, in providing optimum brand exposure opportunities and they offer the samples for free.  

Your loyal 'first phase' customers (before your other sampling programs, Europe expansion and beauty related company acquisition) we are now needing your 'tender love' and 'attention' and we 'pay' for it.  I don't know the numbers in your books, but we are probably your 'cash cow' and the 'numbers justification' for investors and we are no longer feeling the 'love' that was there in the first flush.  

Alright, I'm not sure why this should matter to me anymore.  The sub will run its course to April and that will be that.

BTW, when an 'extra' becomes a liability rather then an addition to the value of the box, you should just cease and desist instead of continuing with the PR form letter that is pacifying nobody but yourselves and I sorta doubt that even the sender's heart's behind this, save that it's part of their job and probably has been instructed to do so at a Monday morning status meeting.  I bet employee morel's been suffering at the BB HQ with the growth pains that this company's aggressive expansion strategies are incurring...  you know I talk to people at these events.  





 




 




 




 




 




 

My vote on the LUNA bars: NO

Donate them to a battered women's shelter along with some of your foils and get yourself some good press exposure and you can chalk one up for CSR (corporate social responsibility) and plug folk's unhappiness over the LUNA, it's a win-win.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW, *when an 'extra' becomes a liability rather then an addition to the value of the box, you should just cease and desist* instead of continuing with the PR form letter that is pacifying nobody but yourselves and I sorta doubt that even the sender's heart's behind this, save that it's part of their job and probably has been instructed to do so at a Monday morning status meeting.  I bet employee morel's been suffering at the BB HQ with the growth pains that this company's aggressive expansion strategies are incurring...  you know I talk to people at these events.
> 
> ...


----------



## xiehan (Oct 14, 2012)

> I like your response. Â BB's rationale of the LUNA bars as an extra doesn't hold water, it was an extra in early 2012 when the value of the boxes were delivering what it promised in terms of carrying DELUXE samples as a weighted majority. Â Sadly BIRCH BOX is now suffering the same 'we are now a success' malaise as Beauty Army did in the summer, BA has made a come back. The value of the boxes should stand up to the $10 sub price and the promise they made to deliver DELUX samples without the LUNA... and it's because it's perceived value is not for some boxes, that's why folks are now picking on the LUNA because they are now trying to not 'break-up' with BB by looking to the the 'extra' as a way of rounding out the under-delivery of value and promise. Â  Come on heads of BB you both are MBAs can you not read the writings on the wall? Â If it ain't working, change it. BB's been making appearance in SXSW, NYFW and a myriad of other marketing activities to no doubt deliver the promise to the brands that they are representing, in providing optimum brand exposure opportunities and they offer the samples for free. Â  Your loyal 'first phase' customers (before your other sampling programs, Europe expansion and beauty related company acquisition) we are now needing your 'tender love' and 'attention' and we 'pay' for it. Â I don't know the numbers in your books, but we are probably your 'cash cow' and the 'numbers justification' for investors and we are no longer feeling the 'love' that was there in the first flush. Â  Alright, I'm not sure why this should matter to me anymore. Â The sub will run its course to April and that will be that. BTW, when an 'extra' becomes a liability rather then an addition to the value of the box, you should just cease and desist instead of continuing with the PR form letter that is pacifying nobody but yourselves and I sorta doubt that even the sender's heart's behind this, save that it's part of their job and probably has been instructed to do so at a Monday morning status meeting. Â I bet employee morel's been suffering at the BB HQ with the growth pains that this company's aggressive expansion strategies are incurring... Â you know I talk to people at these events. Â  My vote on the LUNA bars: NO Donate them to a battered women's shelter along with some of your foils and get yourself some good press exposure and you can chalk one up for CSR (corporate social responsibility) and plug folk's unhappiness over the LUNA, it's a win-win.


 This! Did you e-mail this to BB? Because you really should.


----------



## emilyd (Oct 14, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I've read all of the comments in this thread, and I, too, just canceled my BB. I had it for a few months in 2011, and resubscribed a few months ago. I've never received a full sized product of anything, and have been disappointed in all of my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This month, I'm getting box 30, which I think is a real punishment box. I'll trade the contents of my whole damned box for an Essie.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 14, 2012)

A lot of people don't like the bars being included but compared to how many people who are happy? Normally you are more likely to hear from an unhappy customer than a happy one. Overall it's probably a smaller percentage that doesn't want them in there so they probably won't change putting in food extras. I think if you don't like it, don't eat it. I do think they need to even out some of these boxes though. I've been happy with mine even if I don't use anything in a certain month but I can see those boxes that would annoy people. They will never be able to make everyone happy though.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I've read all of the comments in this thread, and I, too, just canceled my BB. I had it for a few months in 2011, and resubscribed a few months ago. I've never received a full sized product of anything, and have been disappointed in all of my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This month, I'm getting box 30, which I think is a real punishment box. I'll trade the contents of my whole damned box for an Essie.


 Box 30 here.  I'd trade my whole box of stuff for a Starbucks coffee coupon.  LOL


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2012)

In case anybody cares, here's how that teeny per-fekt lip gloss sample looks on my lips. I have naturally pale lips so it actually gave them some color.

But yeah, the sample is now gone because there's only enough product for one application  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyd (Oct 14, 2012)

Jennifer, I'd take one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This!
> 
> Did you e-mail this to BB? Because you really should.


 I'll clean it up a little and see if I might find the e-mails of Hayley Barna and Katia Beauchamp to send them directly.  



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of people don't like the bars being included but compared to how many people who are unhappy? Normally you are more likely to hear from an unhappy customer than a happy one. Overall it's probably a smaller percentage that doesn't want them in there so they probably won't change putting in food extras. I think if you don't like it, don't eat it. I do think they need to even out some of these boxes though. I've been happy with mine even if I don't use anything in a certain month but I can see those boxes that would annoy people. They will never be able to make everyone happy though.







 




 
You make a point I don't know the stats on the folks that are not pleased with LUNA and there are probably a sizable happy silent ratio, but there might also be a silent unhappy ratio that will simply move on.  I'd think with each passing month of yet another LUNA appearance more people will move from the camp of 'Oh it's okay... I'll eat it for breakfast...' to 'Why is this here again?'  

The messages on MUT is not an accurate statistical representation of consumer happiness, but I don't think you can go wrong by taking MUT as a sounding board of your business health, it's sorta the canary in the coal mine.  Using LUNA as an example, folks are openly tired of the brand, which is sign that the brand has been adequately 'sampled' and it's time to move on...but not necessarily the concept of products to ingest, I'd switch things up and include... as OP has suggested Crystal Light, personally I wouldn't mind getting a 2 week supply of Grobust or Natural Curves.... but that's me... I'm barely a 34A 



 and would love to be able to move in the 'A' circle...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anybody cares, here's how that teeny per-fekt lip gloss sample looks on my lips. I have naturally pale lips so it actually gave them some color.
> 
> But yeah, the sample is now gone because there's only enough product for one application  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







 




 
It's beautiful on ya!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 14, 2012)

Box # 22 tracking # still hasn't updated. Birchbox is being so douchey.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anybody cares, here's how that teeny per-fekt lip gloss sample looks on my lips. I have naturally pale lips so it actually gave them some color.
> 
> But yeah, the sample is now gone because there's only enough product for one application  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Very nice!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

Well it looks like Box 3's tracking has FINALLY updated for me. FINALLY. It didn't ship until the 12th though...interesting that I got a shipping notice on the 10th.

If you look at that instagram photo of Box 1, it also has the naked princess lipgloss in it. Basically the same sample size as the one that Beauty Army did awhile back - but just one instead of a set.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll clean it up a little and see if I might find the e-mails of Hayley Barna and Katia Beauchamp to send them directly.
> 
> ...


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 14, 2012)

Same mine also shipped on the 12th. Box 3 looks terrible, not even excited to get it.



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well it looks like Box 3's tracking has FINALLY updated for me. FINALLY. It didn't ship until the 12th though...interesting that I got a shipping notice on the 10th.
> 
> If you look at that instagram photo of Box 1, it also has the naked princess lipgloss in it. Basically the same sample size as the one that Beauty Army did awhile back - but just one instead of a set.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same mine also shipped on the 12th. Box 3 looks terrible, not even excited to get it.


 I'm a little miffed because I've already gotten the hair powder. I DMed Birchbox about it on Twitter, they replied saying I'd hear from them Monday. We'll see what happens!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 14, 2012)

So. STILL no shipping email, no "sorry we haven't shipped here's points" email on either of my accounts and my tracking numbers have been on my pages since Wednesday. Clicking just says there's no info on them, which of course means they HAVEN'T shipped, This paired with the craptastic Goop box I'm getting is definitely leading me towards cancellation. I've got too many subs anyway.


----------



## Purplepleather (Oct 14, 2012)

Long time reader, first time poster here. I just needed to chime in because I'm so frustrated! My BBs have been kinda hit or miss but still fun to get every month. The shipping has gotten slower and slower though. This time around, I finally got a shipping email. Of course it took days to register in the system so I could actually track it. When it showed up finally it had a projected delivery date of this coming Monday. Fine. It arrived at my local post office yesterday. Yay! Then the tracking status was abruptly changed to UNDELIVERABLE - contact sender. They never attempted delivery to my house or anything but apparently it's being sent back to BB. I'm so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (Oct 14, 2012)

> I'm a little miffed because I've already gotten the hair powder. I DMed Birchbox about it on Twitter, they replied saying I'd hear from them Monday. We'll see what happens!


 Me too!


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm getting box 2 and it's almost here! So excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I realize all the disappointment in recent boxes, but I honestly feel that it's a $10 box and as long as the samples are reasonable for $10, the fun of getting a monthly box is enough.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box # 22 tracking # still hasn't updated. Birchbox is being so douchey.


 Same here, and no shipping e-mail either.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 14, 2012)

anyone have this???  *LiQWd Volumizing* *Catalyst* ..if so, and you would like to trade,  PM me pls...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Oct 14, 2012)

Somebody got and e-mail in a previous post about the 4-5 samples plus a lifestyle extra. In box 12 the candle is considered a beauty item?

On my card the first item listed is the candle and the luna bar was the lifestyle extra. 

How is a candle a beauty item? They could have at least put another foil packet or the lipgloss blister pack in just to make it 4 and not try to sneak it in as an item.


----------



## bells (Oct 14, 2012)

I got my 3 month anniversary code for 20% off. Can I give it to someone else to use? I stupidly ordered something last month, so I only have 90 points.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 14, 2012)

Birchbox shipping path:

Edgewood,  New York

Springfield, MA

Jersey City, NJ

Can anyone help me with this rationale? This is my mom's box. She lives in Oregon. Oh and its's suppose to be delivered by the 15th. Yeah, right.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> I got my 3 month anniversary code for 20% off. Can I give it to someone else to use? I stupidly ordered something last month, so I only have 90 points.


 Nope. Everyone gets the same code, but they're account specific.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. Everyone gets the same code, but they're account specific.


 I thought that people were able to use the generic code as long as it was that month?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2012)

My tracking FINALLY updated TODAY.... four days after I got my tracking #. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Projected Delivery Date:
Oct 18 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Oct 13 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Oct 12 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Oct 12 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

So in reality, my box has YET to leave the warehouse until TOMORROW. Since my tracking has been three days behind in the first place I doubt my box will arrive on the 18th and I'm looking more at a delivery date of between the 22nd and 25th.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> I thought that people were able to use the generic code as long as it was that month?


 Not the anniversary code. When I got one, I forgot to place my order and missed the "window." The anniversary codes are generic, but are only useable for 5 days. That's what I meant with the earlier post. I just got a 9 mo anniversary code and have 350 points. If I cheated and left feedback for my undelivered box, I'd have an even 400 points lol.


----------



## Squidling (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. You beat me to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do think they have done a better job in recent months, I really think that myglam and birchbox serve two different clientele.
> ...


 I love the twist bands too and I thin k this is so clever of you!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I'm an email campaign marketing manager, as well as a social media community manager. It sounds like we are set from this group of ladies!


 Awesome!!! I am ready when you ladies are...let's do this!!!



> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for this suggestion! I, too, was having a hard time cleaning the pink lil sucker. I don't have MAC brush cleaner but I do have the Sephora brand which is probably close to being the same.


 No problem...I need to be as frugal as possible, so I am willing to experiment!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very nice!


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's beautiful on ya!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somebody got and e-mail in a previous post about the 4-5 samples plus a lifestyle extra. In box 12 the candle is considered a beauty item?
> 
> ...


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## cari12 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been lurking for a bit and just joined. This is my 2nd month with BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box last month was okay but I'm excited about the one that is supposed to come tomorrow. It seems I'm in the minority about it though (Box 30). I'm super excited to try the Mary-Lou Manizer especially.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 14, 2012)

And my apologies to all you food bar haters. I'm the one who keeps giving those things positive reviews.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And my apologies to all you food bar haters. I'm the one who keeps giving those things positive reviews.


 You are funny!  You needn't apologize, that's your vote, the chips should lay exactly where they are.  

But, I want to reiterate this is a sampling program, why are products being reviewed more then once?  Of course I wouldn't mind reviewing an Eyeko product twice, but that hasn't happened yet....


----------



## denise89 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *macadamia522* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The balm smells great... it's supposed to be pomegranate fig but I'd describe it as a pleasantly, not overly sweet scent.


 Nice, thank you.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone have this???  *LiQWd Volumizing* *Catalyst* ..if so, and you would like to trade,  PM me pls...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOVE this product, hope you find somebody willing to part with theirs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have almost used all mine up


----------



## chrissymarie (Oct 14, 2012)

I got a repeat item this month, Lulu hair powder. Is anyone willing to trade for a different product? I would really like to try Orofluido. I'd even trade for the candle.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Oct 14, 2012)

Try asking Liqwd. They sent me some shampoo and conditioner samples when I asked. I know they have sent it out to others according to their facebook page.



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone have this???  *LiQWd Volumizing* *Catalyst* ..if so, and you would like to trade,  PM me pls...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Purplepleather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Long time reader, first time poster here. I just needed to chime in because I'm so frustrated! My BBs have been kinda hit or miss but still fun to get every month. The shipping has gotten slower and slower though. This time around, I finally got a shipping email. Of course it took days to register in the system so I could actually track it. When it showed up finally it had a projected delivery date of this coming Monday. Fine. It arrived at my local post office yesterday. Yay! Then the tracking status was abruptly changed to UNDELIVERABLE - contact sender. They never attempted delivery to my house or anything but apparently it's being sent back to BB. I'm so disappointed


 wow i would be very irritated if that happened with my delivery. Maybe if you mention this to BB they will provide you with points for your troubles. That is quite an inconvenience.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> wow i would be very irritated if that happened with my delivery. Maybe if you mention this to BB they will provide you with points for your troubles. That is quite an inconvenience.Â


 She could, but the fault is with the mailing system most likely. They may give points for the hassle, but it's not their responsibility and out of their control. I'd start with calling the shipping vs# and getting info.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 14, 2012)

Finally got my shipping notice for box 29 and it should be here Tuesday.  It's actually sooner than I expected, since I was one of the people that got the "your box will be late, here's 100 points" email.


----------



## chrissymarie (Oct 14, 2012)

has anyone received box 3 yet?


----------



## chrissymarie (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow i would be very irritated if that happened with my delivery. Maybe if you mention this to BB they will provide you with points for your troubles. That is quite an inconvenience.


 


> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She could, but the fault is with the mailing system most likely. They may give points for the hassle, but it's not their responsibility and out of their control. I'd start with calling the shipping vs# and getting info.


 This actually happened to me with my February box. If they still have the box you were supposed to get they'll mail you another one. If they don't, they'll mail you one that is close to the one you were originally supposed to get.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 14, 2012)

for any of you ladies who have tried willa products through birchbox and liked it, they're featured on sneakepeeq right now

http://www.sneakpeeq.com/willa

(also if your account is brand new you get $10 off your first purchase)


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 14, 2012)

I just saw this while looking at the BIRCHBOX facebook. 

Did you download free tracks from Tristan Prettyman this month at tristanprettyman.com/bb ? We want to hear from you! What did you think of our partnership with Tristan? Click here to share your thoughts and we'll reward you with 10 Birchbox Points!: http://birch.ly/RIq9zp


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 14, 2012)

I just checked the tracking and my box 3 FINALLY shipped and i'm apparently going to receive it on the 19th.

It didn't process until last night (which is bull because I checked earlier this afternoon and there was nothing) and now I'm like ... well how can I know if I want to get anything from this box if I haven't tried it yet.

I'm going to call them tomorrow and talk to them about it (complain is a strong word, I feel like, and they're more receptive to dialogue/commentary than outright complaining) so. We'll see.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked the tracking and my box 3 FINALLY shipped and i'm apparently going to receive it on the 19th.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I was a bit miffed with this as I got my shipping notice on Wednesday, it didn't ship until Friday, and I've gotten the hair powder sample before. I DMed @BirchboxOps on twitter, and they said I'll hear from them tomorrow. I'll post here what happens!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked the tracking and my box 3 FINALLY shipped and i'm apparently going to receive it on the 19th.
> 
> ...


 I'm with you Kyuu. Same thing. The tracking worked today - finally - but didn't yesterday. According to my tracking my box will be here on the 18th but it is STILL in NY according to the tracking.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw this while looking at the BIRCHBOX facebook.
> 
> Did you download free tracks from Tristan Prettyman this month at tristanprettyman.com/bb ? We want to hear from you! What did you think of our partnership with Tristan? Click here to share your thoughts and we'll reward you with 10 Birchbox Points!: http://birch.ly/RIq9zp


 i tried giving feedback and it didn't work. the site said i wasn't logged in to receive my points when i was logged in. i wonder if they fixed that glitch.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _Note: You must have a Birchbox account to receive points. *Points will be reflected in your account on Oct 23.*_


 whoops. i didn't see that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

thanks zadi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2012)

Neither did I at first. I was wondering about the points and went back to look and saw that.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neither did I at first. I was wondering about the points and went back to look and saw that.


 Oh ok.  I filled this out at the beginning of the month and I meant to ask them about it but I don't need to anymore lol


----------



## effigie (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I was a bit miffed with this as I got my shipping notice on Wednesday, it didn't ship until Friday, and I've gotten the hair powder sample before. I DMed @BirchboxOps on twitter, and they said I'll hear from them tomorrow. I'll post here what happens!


 I am in literally the same situation, right down to the repeated hair powder sample.  I'm definitely interested in hearing what they have to say.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in literally the same situation, right down to the repeated hair powder sample.  I'm definitely interested in hearing what they have to say.


 I think I remember BB being really good about giving points for repeat samples when other MuT members have had this problem.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well the Essie polishes are fullsize samples... even if they're only half size, that's a decent number of manicures still. I feel like in some ways, people complaining on the forum makes it worse. I mean, I was genuinely not enthused about the welcome bag (scraps and leftovers for a welcome? yeah, I sure feel welcome), but there was a lot of complaining about bag 1 being the punishment bag until the last item was added, and then suddenly it became one of the more desirable bags. Some bags are genuinely bad and some are genuinely enviable, but I feel like maybe we all took a deep breath and stopped complaining and remember we can TRADE things we don't like, everyone would be a lot happier in general.


 Maybe I shouldn't be sad about not getting a "welcome" bag ...


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm a box 3 girl too...

My tracking finally updated today... yay... and it says it's still in NY as of yesterday and the projected date is for the 19th...

Ugh.


----------



## Melsy17 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice to see I'm not the only anxious box 3er. Apparently mine is in Logan twp, nj and I'll have it by the 18th. I usually get it about a day early bc I'm in Jersey.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 14, 2012)

_I started with BB in Aug and got what I consider a really good box loved it so in Sept i got another sub.  Then this month I obted in for the goop box for one of my accounts and not for the other.  The first one came in and honestly I feel like I only got three items.  One food is not beauty and I already own the Orofluido the miracle kin transformer is in freaking foil packets so really thats not counting it as an item as you can get it for free.  Then I got the lip gloss its to little to actually use and the DDF so really I feel like I got maybe two items it is sad.  So I write BB about how unhappy I am. So I reply_

_"_Hi Heather,

Thank you for reaching out and I'm sorry to hear you were unhappy with the contents of your box this month.

While we always want everyone's Birchbox to be equal, it is hard for our subscribers to always perceive them as equal when everyone receives different items. We want to cater to everyone's Beauty Profile, while taking into consideration their preferences and sample history with us. This can cause quite a bit of differences in one Birchbox to another comparatively every month.

An item that you may have coveted from someone else's box may very well be yours next month (and vice versa). We hope you understand that we try to make this as fair, and as equal as possible every single month.

Please note that the product food item you received was your monthly extra! It fit perfectly with our GOOP theme this month and we thought it would be a nice addition to your beauty samples. Extras are in addition to the 4-5 samples you are promised each month and are by no means meant to replace them!

You also definitely should have gotten a 3 month 20% off code! If you would like to take advantage of this code on an order please give us a all at 877-487-7272 and we will place the order over the phone with the discount.

The only customers that receive welcome boxes are ones that were given a subscription as a gift, not our re-billable subscribers.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

xo

Anastasia
Birchbox Operations Associate"

_So I reply I got a auto response _

Thank you for your reply. The photos on your site show deluxe samples in those boxes and what we get in no way equals those photos. I feel like I was mislead about the quality and size of the samples. Nowhere are pictures of foil packets that are free at sephora shown or free perfume samples. These are not deluxe samples. Food and plastic bags are not beauty samples. 

At this point unless something can done I will be canceling my sub. When I went to do so online it said to give u a chance to make it right including reshipping which is why I requested box 25. Please let me know what BB is willing to do for another chance.

_I got a auto response and we will see where this goes honestly I think they are putting food and candles in the boxes to take up space._


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 14, 2012)

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/33572160969/skincare-expert-joanna-vargas-tips-for-finicky-fall

According to this we are sopose to get deluxe size samples when did foil become deluxe?


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 14, 2012)

Does anyone else feel like they are lying to us?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE this product, hope you find somebody willing to part with theirs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have almost used all mine up


 i want to try it! i am on the wait list w/bb.. you made those twistbands?  with what? i LOVE them!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 14, 2012)

Tomorrow it will be 1 week since i received my shipping email and it still has not updated. I just emailed birchbox telling them that this is unacceptable and I want it resolved.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> _I started with __BB__ in Aug and got what I consider a really good box loved it so in Sept i got another sub. Â Then this month I obted in for the goop box for one of my accounts and not for the other. Â The first one came in and honestly I feel like I only got three items. Â One food is not beauty and I already own the Orofluido the miracle kin transformer is in freaking foil packets so really thats not counting it as an item as you can get it for free. Â Then I got the lip gloss its to little to actually use and the DDF so really I feel like I got maybe two items it is sad. Â So I write __BB__ about how unhappy I am. So I reply_ _"_Hi Heather, Thank you for reaching out and I'm sorry to hear you were unhappy with the contents of your box this month.
> 
> While we always want everyone's Birchbox to be equal, it is hard for our subscribers to always perceive them as equal when everyone receives different items. We want to cater to everyone's Beauty Profile, while taking into consideration their preferences and sample history with us. This can cause quite a bit of differences in one Birchbox to another comparatively every month.
> 
> ...


 I truly understand dissatisfaction, but don't see why you're entitled to a new box. Unless, it's damaged. These are gambles, with yours and mine and everyone else's money. If you don't feel they're meeting your expectations, cut loose and try another sub. Repeating myself, but any sub company, minus beauty fix and beauty army that allow you to choose samples, is a crapshoot and you risk every month. People, if it's not working and you feel they're never going to do enough to satisfy you, treat it like any relationship that's gone sour and walk away.


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 14, 2012)

My page updated and show box 24, but I still haven't received my shipping notice. This happens every month to me. My card is always up to date and they charge it on the 1st or 2nd.

Is it just me or do others West Coast have delayed shipping problems?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page updated and show box 24, but I still haven't received my shipping notice. This happens every month to me. My card is always up to date and they charge it on the 1st or 2nd.
> 
> Is it just me or do others West Coast have delayed shipping problems?


 totally agree!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> My page updated and show box 24, but I still haven't received my shipping notice. This happens every month to me. My card is always up to date and they charge it on the 1st or 2nd. Is it just me or do others West Coast have delayed shipping problems?


 I usually get a box in the first wave, but I've been getting them later from BB. My Sample Society is always super slow, and when I did Glossybox, it was just a nightmare! Best part of Julep is I'm in the same state and so my box is in my hands within 48 hours usually. Lol.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I truly understand dissatisfaction, but don't see why you're entitled to a new box. Unless, it's damaged. These are gambles, with yours and mine and everyone else's money. If you don't feel they're meeting your expectations, cut loose and try another sub. Repeating myself, but any sub company, minus beauty fix and beauty army that allow you to choose samples, is a crapshoot and you risk every month. People, if it's not working and you feel they're never going to do enough to satisfy you, treat it like any relationship that's gone sour and walk away.


 When I went to cancel it sent me a message asking me what I wanted to stay including a reship of boxes so I was only answering the question they asked.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Box 30 here.  I'd trade my whole box of stuff for a Starbucks coffee coupon.  LOL


 This is my first month with BB and I received Box 30 yesterday ... kinda underwhelming.  

I actually like the perfume, and I'll try the protein bar, but the other 3 ... meh


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 14, 2012)

I understand being frustrated by one-time-use things and foil packets (although I don't personally find that to be as emotionally-charged as many seem to). What I don't understand is when people are basing their complaints on how they got it free somewhere else (Sephora, Ulta, product website, etc.). The product may have been free to you, but it still costs the company money to put out. The packaging is probably as expensive (if not more so) than the product inside. Just because it's free one place doesn't mean it doesn't have value. I still think $10/month is a very fair price for these boxes considering packaging, shipping, man hours of assembling boxes, man hours of contacting companies to provide samples, marketing, social media, those videos they post, all the time it takes to answer millions of emails every day, plus the products inside. I run a small business and can vouch for how many hours a day I spend simply responding to emails or updating our website/blog/facebook. Granted, we only have two employees, including myself, but we also only really do business with about 50 clients/year. I'm not saying people don't have a right to be disappointed when they don't get stuff they are excited about, but maybe changing the perspective will help some to be less disappointed.

Then again, I'm well aware that sometimes people just feel like complaining. My partner in a previous job complained about something every day, and I always tried to fix it. We both always ended up frustrated, until one day she interrupted my latest attempt to solve her problems with -- "I just want to b*tch."  The idea had never occurred to me haha! Our relationship was much improved afterward. I didn't have to worry about how to fix her problems anymore, and she didn't have to deal with my suggestions when she just wanted to vent. So.. if you're like my former partner, feel free to ignore my well-meaning suggestions on changing your perspective.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I truly understand dissatisfaction, but don't see why you're entitled to a new box. Unless, it's damaged. These are gambles, with yours and mine and everyone else's money. If you don't feel they're meeting your expectations, cut loose and try another sub. Repeating myself, but any sub company, minus beauty fix and beauty army that allow you to choose samples, is a crapshoot and you risk every month. People, if it's not working and you feel they're never going to do enough to satisfy you, treat it like any relationship that's gone sour and walk away.


 For one thing they promote deluxe size beauty samples and nothing I got this month is deluxe.  If they said I would be getting 4-5 foil packets, food and candles I could understand but that isn't what is being promoted it boils down to being upset about what is being sent and what we were told was going to be sent not being the same thing.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand being frustrated by one-time-use things and foil packets (although I don't personally find that to be as emotionally-charged as many seem to). What I don't understand is when people are basing their complaints on how they got it free somewhere else (Sephora, Ulta, product website, etc.). The product may have been free to you, but it still costs the company money to put out. The packaging is probably as expensive (if not more so) than the product inside. Just because it's free one place doesn't mean it doesn't have value. I still think $10/month is a very fair price for these boxes considering packaging, shipping, man hours of assembling boxes, man hours of contacting companies to provide samples, marketing, social media, those videos they post, all the time it takes to answer millions of emails every day, plus the products inside. I run a small business and can vouch for how many hours a day I spend simply responding to emails or updating our website/blog/facebook. Granted, we only have two employees, including myself, but we also only really do business with about 50 clients/year. I'm not saying people don't have a right to be disappointed when they don't get stuff they are excited about, but maybe changing the perspective will help some to be less disappointed.
> 
> Then again, I'm well aware that sometimes people just feel like complaining. My partner in a previous job complained about something every day, and I always tried to fix it. We both always ended up frustrated, until one day she interrupted my latest attempt to solve her problems with -- "I just want to b*tch."  The idea had never occurred to me haha! Our relationship was much improved afterward. I didn't have to worry about how to fix her problems anymore, and she didn't have to deal with my suggestions when she just wanted to vent. So.. if you're like my former partner, feel free to ignore my well-meaning suggestions on changing your perspective.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I also run several small companies I think what people are saying is that BB is steadliy declining and promoting something they are not giving there customers.  I know if I get a compliant I try to correct the issue.  With BB we don't feel like they are trying to correct anything but more trying to justify the decline by saying "well you only pay $10 a month"  well we got this sub bc we were told we were getting 4-5 deluxe size samples and that's not what we are getting.  Instead of taking steps to correct this we are getting worse service, foil packet and bad customer service.  So while I somewhat agree about people complaining I also think they could take this change to correct the problems that seem to be getting worse.  In business if your service is bad and your actions are different than what you  state upon getting there business  you will lose those customers.  You have to listen to your customers concerns not make excuses.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For one thing they promote deluxe size beauty samples and nothing I got this month is deluxe.  If they said I would be getting 4-5 foil packets, food and candles I could understand but that isn't what is being promoted it boils down to being upset about what is being sent and what we were told was going to be sent not being the same thing.


All the food items is what prompted me to end my Eco-Emi sub. I LOVED the other products, and they always included so many items!! but I felt like I was wasting all the health/energy/nutrition items, since I never used them. It was almost like half beauty items and half food items. I think it's fun to get the food items as a lifestyle extra with Birchbox, but I agree with someone else who said earlier they would appreciate more variety in the lifestyle items. Even if it's limited to a food item, we could have...

gum

coffee

drink mix

bagged snacks (like cookies, chips, etc)

I do agree they shouldn't replace the regular 4-5 items, but I wouldn't be disappointed to get a food item as an extra. I loved the tea, loved the idea of the mints, and I was surprised to find I enjoyed the Luna bar. I wouldn't want to receive another Luna bar, but it was surprisingly fun to get it and discover that I liked it. Those of us who are stalking the MuT threads are probably bored by items that keep reappearing in boxes, even when we don't receive the repeated items ourselves. I am guilty of not being as excited about my box when I see stuff that's been in boxes for months, unless it's something I previously coveted. Maybe a little more variety would appease that boredom?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have to listen to your customers concerns not make excuses.


 I agree, the inconsistency is annoying at best. I understand form letters might be necessary, but the completely all over the board responses would rub most anyone the wrong way.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 15, 2012)

well I found pictures of box #3 on someone's site and the sample sizes are really disappointing. 

naked princess lipgloss..... 2 of these paper/foil samples





embryolisse





the hair powder....





There's also a luna bar and 1 face mask
My mom was really looking forward to this box but the samples are tiny!  I may switch boxes with her if mine is any better (since I'm getting 2 of the same one). 

I like the variety of samples (which hasn't really been true lately with BB reusing the same brands/items over and over again like tili, luna, jouer) and I love the point/rewards system but these sample sizes are kind of ridiculous.  It's not as bad as the flower/lipgloss I've been seeing but it's enough of a reason to cancel if this is going to be their M.O. 

Getting fullsized items is great but not expected.  I don't expect any particular item or brand but what I do expect are samples that are big enough to actually try and use a few times to get a feel for the product.  A lot of the sizes I've been seeing for this month are not it.  Nothing here feels deluxe.  Sorry for the rant but BB just didn't make it work this month for us.

Images from http://www.hellocotton.com/to/eWPc#http://someblissfulchaos.blogspot.com/2012/10/october-birchbox.html - Not my blog


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well I found pictures of box #3 on someone's site and the sample sizes are really disappointing.
> 
> ...


Great. Maybe my box will get lost in the mail and they'll reassign a new one for me. *fingers crossed*


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (although I don't personally find that to be as emotionally-charged as many seem to).


 This made me laugh. I remember when I worked at Bath and Body Works, I'd always have at least one customer come up to the counter and witch about something like how expensive everything was, or some other dissatisfaction. Funny thing was, they'd say this while they continued to buy stuff. It's not the same situation here (well, not in every case), but it always baffled me that people would still put money in the pocket of the very company they were complaining about.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This made me laugh. I remember when I worked at Bath and Body Works, I'd always have at least one customer come up to the counter and witch about something like how expensive everything was, or some other dissatisfaction. Funny thing was, they'd say this while they continued to buy stuff. It's not the same situation here (well, not in every case), but it always baffled me that people would still put money in the pocket of the very company they were complaining about.


 LoL I know what you mean!!!! I work at Godiva... overpriced chocolate. You should hear people complain about our prices. I have to smile and put up with it, when I just wanna say, "SORRY BUT I DON'T CARE! I'M NOT MAKING YOU BUY IT! IF IT'S SO MUCH CHEAPER TO MAKE IT YOURSELF I'M NOT GOING TO STOP YOU!!!!!!"

I hate retail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL I know what you mean!!!! I work at Godiva... overpriced chocolate. You should hear people complain about our prices. I have to smile and put up with it, when I just wanna say, "SORRY BUT I DON'T CARE! I'M NOT MAKING YOU BUY IT! IF IT'S SO MUCH CHEAPER TO MAKE IT YOURSELF I'M NOT GOING TO STOP YOU!!!!!!"
> ...


ditto and I've been applying for retail jobs for the holidays.  At least it's pretty mindless work.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2012)

I think my box is being delivered by a drunk turtle.


----------



## theredwonder (Oct 15, 2012)

> Yeah I was a bit miffed with this as I got my shipping notice on Wednesday, it didn't ship until Friday, and I've gotten the hair powder sample before. I DMed @BirchboxOps on twitter, and they said I'll hear from them tomorrow. I'll post here what happens!


 I emailed them a few days ago about my repeat hair powder sample and I got a reply saying they were sorry, aware of the problem, and will be sending out a message and awarding 100 points to those affected soon.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 15, 2012)

This isn't necessarily a complaint per se... But when I got back from a weekend away and saw the Essie color in my BB, I kind of had to LOL. This isn't a complaint but more of a constructive criticism I will tell them that I really wish they would go by! Please please please at least check what shades polishes you're sending out to us! I honestly don't know what I will do with another minty foam green or blackish grey lol... Keep in mind this pic doesn't do justice to the similarities haha... Polishes pictured are all polishes I've ever gotten from BB 





 Just semi annoyed even though I know that this is all a gamble because in my mind that's a possibility of so many other nail polish colors I could have tried out and fallen in love with... I thought the whole point was to sample out products to introduce us to new things!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This isn't necessarily a complaint per se... But when I got back from a weekend away and saw the Essie color in my BB, I kind of had to LOL. This isn't a complaint but more of a constructive criticism I will tell them that I really wish they would go by! Please please please at least check what shades polishes you're sending out to us! I honestly don't know what I will do with another minty foam green or blackish grey lol... Keep in mind this pic doesn't do justice to the similarities haha... Polishes pictured are all polishes I've ever gotten from BB
> 
> ...


 Even though you're not complaining, and I actually think this is a valid point, it made me laugh. I could never say anything about Birchbox in this regard because if they saw the amount of freaking neutral brownish eyeshadows I own, they'd tell me to shut the hell up. I swear, I'm on some mission to own every neutral between off-white and dark brown that is currently in creation, and I don't even know why.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

> This isn't necessarily a complaint per se... But when I got back from a weekend away and saw the Essie color in my BB, I kind of had to LOL. This isn't a complaint but more of a constructive criticism I will tell them that I really wish they would go by! Please please please at least check what shades polishes you're sending out to us! I honestly don't know what I will do with another minty foam green or blackish grey lol... Keep in mind this pic doesn't do justice to the similarities haha... Polishes pictured are all polishes I've ever gotten from BBÂ  :blink:
> 
> Â Just semi annoyed even though I know that this is all a gamble because in my mind that's a possibility of so many other nail polish colors I could have tried out and fallen in love with... I thought the whole point was to sample out products to introduce us to new things!Â


 Like those blues lol. Yes, the color variety could be better, but I think partly luck of the draw lol. I've gotten the blue Ming, aqua whatever shade, gold, rose gold, and grey. I'm ready for a purple or glittery green. Holos and duochromes would greatly please me, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Even though you're not complaining, and I actually think this is a valid point, it made me laugh. I could never say anything about Birchbox in this regard because if they saw the amount of freaking neutral brownish eyeshadows I own, they'd tell me to shut the hell up. I swear, I'm on some mission to own every neutral between off-white and dark brown that is currently in creation, and I don't even know why.


 haha I can totally picture that! You can probably plan out the Naked 3 palette with your collection... And 4,5,6


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha I can totally picture that! You can probably plan out the Naked 3 palette with your collection... And 4,5,6


 With any luck, I'll get Christmas monies to spend on MOAR BROWN SHADOW. Seriously, the Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral Palette is something I need desperately in my life.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL I know what you mean!!!! I work at Godiva... overpriced chocolate. You should hear people complain about our prices. I have to smile and put up with it, when I just wanna say, "SORRY BUT I DON'T CARE! I'M NOT MAKING YOU BUY IT! IF IT'S SO MUCH CHEAPER TO MAKE IT YOURSELF I'M NOT GOING TO STOP YOU!!!!!!"
> ...


HAHHAAH yes.

I did work retail for about 8 years while in hs and college. I have said it many times, but I think everyone should have to do a year in retail and/or restaurants. I think it might encourage the world to be a better place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think my box is being delivered by a drunk turtle.


 LOL! mine too!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I swear, I'm on some mission to own every neutral between off-white and dark brown that is currently in creation, and I don't even know why.


 TOTALLY the same way!!! Also guilty of the same thing for nude polishes, although not quite as badly as with the shadows...



> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This isn't necessarily a complaint per se... But when I got back from a weekend away and saw the Essie color in my BB, I kind of had to LOL. This isn't a complaint but more of a constructive criticism I will tell them that I really wish they would go by! Please please please at least check what shades polishes you're sending out to us! I honestly don't know what I will do with another minty foam green or blackish grey lol... Keep in mind this pic doesn't do justice to the similarities haha... Polishes pictured are all polishes I've ever gotten from BB
> 
> ...


 
HA! Maybe they are trying to tell you something (don't know what...)? That is too funny. It does make me more thankful that all the polishes I've gotten from BB have been different, at least!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i want to try it! i am on the wait list w/bb.. you made those twistbands?  with what? i LOVE them!


 yes i did! super simple once you have all the supplies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

5/8" fold over elastic

scissors

lighter (to seal the ends from fraying, you want to melt, not burn, so use a light hand)

alternative methods to seal the ends are clear nail polish or no-fray product


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes i did! super simple once you have all the supplies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 love love LOVE!!!  i got one many months ago and shelled out $12 for a 6 pack! granted they have lasted me.. and the washing machine method helps, but still! i want more color options.. (oh and ps.. did you get one of the lace printed ones in a bb? they have no elasticity! mine stretched, and stayed that way after one use! boooooooooooo.. and to think i almost bough those.. )


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This isn't necessarily a complaint per se... But when I got back from a weekend away and saw the Essie color in my BB, I kind of had to LOL. This isn't a complaint but more of a constructive criticism I will tell them that I really wish they would go by! Please please please at least check what shades polishes you're sending out to us! I honestly don't know what I will do with another minty foam green or blackish grey lol... Keep in mind this pic doesn't do justice to the similarities haha... Polishes pictured are all polishes I've ever gotten from BB
> 
> ...


 hmmmmmm.. the lend to a certain color family i see...  a good one.. but still.............


----------



## calexxia (Oct 15, 2012)

Odd, the polishes I've gotten from BB don't seem to have a common thread: I got a greyish Zoya, a gold glitter Essie, a rose gold Color Club, whatever Essie shade is in this month's box, a pink Color Club...


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHHAAH yes.
> ...


OMG I've said the same thing to my friends!!! Great minds think alike!! LoL.

I'm glad you were able to move up in the world.

Holiday season is going to kill me. I've lost my tolerance for annoying people. Especially annoying people with awful hyper children. And annoying parents who are too busy picking out chocolates to notice their kid is licking the display case that I have to clean from one end to the other. x_x

Hopefully my post turtle will sober up and head in my direction soon...


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone seen a sample size of the Lucy B Roll on Perfume? I haven't seen it on YouTube or Google, at least I don't think I have. I am debating a trade.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 15, 2012)

For the folks talking about the twistbands: yes, you can make them, but if you don't want to I know a place on Etsy to get them on the cheap. And the seller is really nice! She always tosses in extras when I order from her. http://www.etsy.com/shop/PaytonRileys You can get a grab bag (random colors, but they're always cute) of 10 hair ties for around $6, and she usually has a discount code on facebook, too. I use her for these exclusively; she has the best price I've found on Etsy.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 15, 2012)

On an unrelated note, does anyone know if they're doing the Plus Two Sample Pack thing again for October? I'd never buy it alone, but I really liked getting some extra free stuff when I ordered full-size products.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the folks talking about the twistbands: yes, you can make them, but if you don't want to I know a place on Etsy to get them on the cheap. And the seller is really nice! She always tosses in extras when I order from her. http://www.etsy.com/shop/PaytonRileys You can get a grab bag (random colors, but they're always cute) of 10 hair ties for around $6, and she usually has a discount code on facebook, too. I use her for these exclusively; she has the best price I've found on Etsy.


 that's still 60 cents a tie, I made mine for 20 cents each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shatae (Oct 15, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ditto and I've been applying for retail jobs for the holidays.  At least it's pretty mindless work. 

Mindless work huh?  Excuse you, but I have worked in Retail my entire life.  I bust my hump everyday to satisfy my customers.  Retail management isn't just brainless activity.  I hope you do get a retail job.  Walk in my shoes.  I love retail, but it takes a certain kind of person to deal with the general public.  ESPECIALLY the ones that think it's alright to demean the people doing the job.  If this is your attitude, you won't last to Black Friday.


----------



## karenX (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Odd, the polishes I've gotten from BB don't seem to have a common thread: I got a greyish Zoya, a gold glitter Essie, a rose gold Color Club, whatever Essie shade is in this month's box, a pink Color Club...


 Same here. I've gotten 2  different nude-ish Zoya (same month, July 2011 - 2 boxes), 1 beautiful bright metallic pink Zoya around November last year(I don't normally do pinks, but this is beautiful), a Coral Colour Club, and a Rose-Gold Colour Club.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 15, 2012)

So I thought I might get my box today since it was in Coppell,TX which is where all my packages go before they get to my town, but I just checked tracking and it went to Memphis,TN. None of my BB's have ever done that and now its back in Dallas so I don't know where it will go from there lol


----------



## BagLady (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen a sample size of the Lucy B Roll on Perfume? I haven't seen it on YouTube or Google, at least I don't think I have. I am debating a trade.


 I've been wondering what the sample size is myself. I am scheduled to get them in my box but my box was just shipped this weekend. Per the tracking, I'm supposed to receive it tomorrow (fingers crossed). I will post a pic as soon as I get it.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 15, 2012)

Im going to assume either birch box lost my box before they shipped it or it magically disappeared from the truck. Its been 1 week since I got my shipping notice and I still have no tracking information...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not! after a year, I canceled!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They still send some gems and full sized items on occasion. Naturally, they're a for profit business and need to make money, so they probably do rely on purchases from the shop. With so many subbers, they can't personally accommodate every person, but rather adjust to meet the majority of their customers. Since they pretty much removed the part about samples being deluxe, it lets them off the hook. Not saying it's right, but just putting it out there.
> Lol, here's a question, are you gonna stay a sucker?


----------



## gemstone (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mindless work huh?  Excuse you, but I have worked in Retail my entire life.  I bust my hump everyday to satisfy my customers.  Retail management isn't just brainless activity.  I hope you do get a retail job.  Walk in my shoes.  I love retail, but it takes a certain kind of person to deal with the general public.  ESPECIALLY the ones that think it's alright to demean the people doing the job.  If this is your attitude, you won't last to Black Friday.


  
Of course management isn't mindless, but being a seasonal retail employee usually is.  I have also worked in retail (but not management) and I do not find it intellectually challenging or engaging.  Low level retail work can be very dull.  This is obviously not what you do, so I don't think they were demeaning your work at all.  I know very few people who LOVE working as a low level retail employee, and the ones who do like it don't like it because they find it stimulating, but because they just enjoy talking to a wide range of people.

This doesn't mean the job is easy at all.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well I found pictures of box #3 on someone's site and the sample sizes are really disappointing.
> 
> ...


 How did you decide that the gloss was packets?  I saw the same blog post and the blogger said about the gloss and that is not true:

Jennifer SmeriglioOctober 15, 2012 12:48 AM
haha no it is a small tube, it would probably last me a month maybe a little more if I used it everyday. I'll update with a picture tomorrow. I knew I was forgetting to take a picture of something!


----------



## Wynter (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I thought I might get my box today since it was in Coppell,TX which is where all my packages go before they get to my town, but I just checked tracking and it went to Memphis,TN. None of my BB's have ever done that and now its back in Dallas so I don't know where it will go from there lol


 Mine usually go to Atlanta, but it's joining yours in Memphis this time.  Memphis is only about 3 1/2 hours away from me, compared to 6 hours to Atlanta though.


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Usually I'm very happy with BB but I just had to send them an email this month. My perfekt "pill" was missing and my caudalie tube was somewhat open and completely empty.


----------



## LJCB (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all- new to birchbox and MUT- hope I do this spoiler right!

I got box number,,,,

5! This was my second month with BB. I was really happy with it. It included the amika hair mask, the eve lom cleanser and muslin, DDF serum, chantecaille faux cils mascara, and of course a Luna Bar. The eve lom is listed as two products, so I got 60 review points which was really nice. I have long, dry, curly hair so I was excited to try the amika- I'm not sure it's something I'll buy all the time but I liked it. Just didn't see any results beyond what I get from super cheap Aussie 3 minute miracle. I love the Eve Lom. Love, love, love. Too bad I'm never going to spend $80 on face wash! it was in a foil pack but had multiple uses- four so far, and I have a ton left. The amika was also in foil, but at least three uses worth. The faux cils is a great product, but I like Benefit They're Real just as much for half the cost. The chantecaille smelled fantastic though, and it's a nice sized sample. I'll probably put it in my travel makeup bag. The DDF serum felt just like smashbox primer, I don't think I'll buy it. It was in a small tube, not a packet. It was also very pink so I was glad it went on sheer- I don't need more redness! I like Luna Bars and I skipped lunch the day my box arrived so I was glad to have it, but I already buy them all the time and hope to not get too many more. 

I'm going to try to put an image in the spoiler- 


It seems like people really hate the foil packet samples. I have to say I don't mind them. I've gotten some foil packs that had way more product than some of the small tubes, and I really think that environmentally it's a much better way to package a small amount of product. I think sometimes the very small tubes look more impressive than a packet but it's hard to get all the product out. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's still 60 cents a tie, I made mine for 20 cents each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Good business practice is to charge 3x what it costs you, so I guess she is doing it right! (1 part for the cost, 1 part for the labor, 1 part for your sales taxes.)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course management isn't mindless, but being a seasonal retail employee usually is.  I have also worked in retail (but not management) and I do not find it intellectually challenging or engaging.  Low level retail work can be very dull.  This is obviously not what you do, so I don't think they were demeaning your work at all.  I know very few people who LOVE working as a low level retail employee, and the ones who do like it don't like it because they find it stimulating, but because they just enjoy talking to a wide range of people.
> 
> This doesn't mean the job is easy at all.


I agree... after years of retail, I started teaching public school. I admit those first few years I longed for the tedium of processing shipment or scanning inventory or folding clothing... it was soothing and I could turn off my brain or let it wander where it wanted.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gifMindless work huh?  Excuse you, but I have worked in Retail my entire life.  I bust my hump everyday to satisfy my customers.  Retail management isn't just brainless activity.  I hope you do get a retail job.  Walk in my shoes.  I love retail, but it takes a certain kind of person to deal with the general public.  ESPECIALLY the ones that think it's alright to demean the people doing the job.  If this is your attitude, you won't last to Black Friday.


 I don't mean to demean you or your job at all.  I have worked retail during the holiday season before in a couple of different places and from my experience as a part-time, non-managerial employee working as a cashier or simply folding towels/shelving books for most of the day - it was kind of mindless.  I'm sure if I was working in a supervisory or managerial position it would be a lot different and what you do is on a different scale from what I've done.  However, at minimum wage folding towels in the home department alone?  There weren't exactly a lot of stimulating conversations or complicated situations that needed resolving.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you decide that the gloss was packets?  I saw the same blog post and the blogger said about the gloss and that is not true:
> ...


Thanks for that catch!  I just read the part below that said "Then I found these two little packets" and thought that was about the lip gloss.  I really hope it's not a packet because my mom will not be loving that at all.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

> Good business practice is to charge 3x what it costs you, so I guess she is doing it right! (1 part for the cost, 1 part for the labor, 1 part for your sales taxes.)


 Lol, agreed. You don't turn profits by giving stuff away. I've never done retail, but think most jobs tie back into CS and how you treat people. You're an employee and your actions or reactions truly do reflect on your company that's employing you..ie MAC nasty mean girls lol! When I worked in a restaurant as a teen, if I acted like a boob, no tips and yes, the tables would be grosser than usual. I work in a hospital now and believe me, people feel like there's no one else who understands or is as sick as them. Perspective people.. I can't pull retail, I'd be fired because I have a hard time not filtering a response. My job, I know people are sick and feel poopy, so naturally they'll behave so at time. My very first job as a housekeeper was enlightening, too. The expectations and entitlements people think they're due is mind boggling.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 15, 2012)

> Thanks for that catch!Â  I just read the part below that said "Then I found these two little packets" and thought that was about the lip gloss.Â  I really hope it's not a packet because my mom will not be loving that at all.


 Ha yeah paper packets of lip gloss would be so weird!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm getting Box 3 and it is at my local post office so it should be here in a few hours. Will upload photos once I get it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL I know what you mean!!!! I work at Godiva... overpriced chocolate. You should hear people complain about our prices. I have to smile and put up with it, when I just wanna say, "SORRY BUT I DON'T CARE! I'M NOT MAKING YOU BUY IT! IF IT'S SO MUCH CHEAPER TO MAKE IT YOURSELF I'M NOT GOING TO STOP YOU!!!!!!"
> ...


 Also, what do they think, that you're the one who invents all of the prices? In a chain store? "Oh yeah, let me just give you a box of chocolate for free because you're so awesome with your whining and complaining." 

I had a student (I'm a professor) come in to my office the other day and when I asked her how things were going, she said, "the class is too long! I wish it were 15 minutes shorter! Why don't you teach a shorter version?" Seriously? Like I get to set the schedule for the entire university? Could you not tell time when you registered for the class? Ugh. This is why I need a cute birchbox this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On an unrelated note, does anyone know if they're doing the Plus Two Sample Pack thing again for October? I'd never buy it alone, but I really liked getting some extra free stuff when I ordered full-size products.


 I'm not sure I understand the Plus Two sample pack. I thought it was $10 for pre-matched pairs of samples from the current box. How are people getting them for free with a purchase of a full-size product?


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the Plus Two sample pack. I thought it was $10 for pre-matched pairs of samples from the current box. How are people getting them for free with a purchase of a full-size product?


If you spend $25 or more, you can add a Plus Two pack to your order and it will be free.  It's kind of a Sephora rip-off, but I love it!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, what do they think, that you're the one who invents all of the prices? In a chain store? "Oh yeah, let me just give you a box of chocolate for free because you're so awesome with your whining and complaining."
> 
> I had a student (I'm a professor) come in to my office the other day and when I asked her how things were going, she said, "the class is too long! I wish it were 15 minutes shorter! Why don't you teach a shorter version?" Seriously? Like I get to set the schedule for the entire university? Could you not tell time when you registered for the class? Ugh. This is why I need a cute birchbox this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YES! Some people are so rude. They'll walk in on their cellphones and mouth to me "Hey you got samples?" 

It's called sampling to sell, so unless you're ready to hear my spiel, then I don't feel like giving you one just because you needed something sweet after lunch. Do we look like Costco to you? We're a retail store not a sample kiosk.

Or the people who will beg me for a discount. This is a corporate run store that I don't own. There is no magic discount button! You have to spend $600 to get an automatic 5% discount. If you would like to get a discount pay attention to your email or fliers and bring them in when they're running. And no I can't add an extra strawberry to your order!

Why should I get written up or fired because you're greedy?

This is why I need a birchbox. LOL keeps me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My page updated and show box 24, but I still haven't received my shipping notice. This happens every month to me. My card is always up to date and they charge it on the 1st or 2nd.
> 
> Is it just me or do others West Coast have delayed shipping problems?


 I ALWAYS have to wait for my boxes, they never ship near the beginning like everyone else's. I have 2 boxes coming this month, both have updated on the page as of last wednesday, and tracking numbers have been in account settings since wednesday, but no shipping emails. Today, my CRAP (goop) box is actually showing in the tracking system, expected delivery 19th, (still no email) which is funny because that account was charged a day after my second account, which still doesn't show up in the tracking system.  I live in Idaho, like I said, I NEVER get my boxes till the last couple weeks of the month. Both my Myglams (Ipsy) should be in my mailbox when I get home though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mb214 (Oct 15, 2012)

So, Birchbox responded to my complaint over very "undeluxe" sized samples. I had box 11 with the flower lip gloss and foil face transformation packets. I told them they could hardly claim to provide deluxe sized samples when they are providing samples equivalent to those given for free by Sephora. 

Somewhat interesting (yet disappointing response)

From Birchbox:

The idea behind our business is that you get to try an amazing array of products before you consider buying them. We always strive to send our members products that they'll love, but we are also happy to know we are fulfilling our goal of helping you navigate through the cluttered beauty world to suss out products. This is part of the inherent value of your $10 subscription.

With Birchbox you are also paying for a service. The value of your membership is that you don't have to navigate through the aisles, find the products you want to sample, and do all this while feeling pressured to purchase a full-size product. For the customers who do have a makeup counter nearby, we are thrilled to provide you with access to new and exciting brands that you won't find there.


----------



## Celestemel (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With Birchbox you are also paying for a service. The value of your membership is that you don't have to navigate through the aisles, find the products you want to sample, and do all this while feeling pressured to purchase a full-size product. For the customers who do have a makeup counter nearby, we are thrilled to provide you with access to new and exciting brands that you won't find there.


 Yanno, that's kind of a lame answer that they provide this service. Yes, it's kind of true but, darn, they do boast about the size of their samples. Last month, I had a less than interesting box so it was a make or break moment for the October box.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 15, 2012)

> The idea behind our business is that you get to try an amazing array of products before you consider buying them. We always strive to send our members products that they'll love, but *we are also happy to know we are fulfilling our goal of helping you navigate through the cluttered beauty world to suss out products*. This is part of the inherent value of your $10 subscription.


 Wait... so you e-mailed them to say that you believe that they HAVEN'T been providing the service that you signed up and paid for, and THAT is their response (with emphasis on the bolded line)?? That seems incredibly f'ed up to me. The whole e-mail basically says to me, "We don't care that you're unhappy, we think we've been doing a very good job."


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The idea behind our business is that you get to try an amazing array of products before you consider buying them. We always strive to send our members products that they'll love, but we are also happy to know we are fulfilling our goal of helping you navigate through the cluttered beauty world to suss out products. This is part of the inherent value of your $10 subscription.
> ...


 That in no way addressed your concern.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 15, 2012)

That is such a witchy response. Honestly if they advertised their service as this I would not subscribe. I would rather go navigate through aisles where people are nicer.



> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The idea behind our business is that you get to try an amazing array of products before you consider buying them. We always strive to send our members products that they'll love, but we are also happy to know we are fulfilling our goal of helping you navigate through the cluttered beauty world to suss out products. This is part of the inherent value of your $10 subscription.
> 
> With Birchbox you are also paying for a service. The value of your membership is that you don't have to navigate through the aisles, find the products you want to sample, and do all this while feeling pressured to purchase a full-size product. For the customers who do have a makeup counter nearby, we are thrilled to provide you with access to new and exciting brands that you won't find there.


----------



## mb214 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm glad other people share my reaction

Had I known Birchbox is a convenience service, which merely saves us "the hassle" of going to Sephora I would think twice before shelling out $100 bucks


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is such a witchy response. Honestly if they advertised their service as this I would not subscribe. I would rather go navigate through aisles where people are nicer.





> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad other people share my reaction
> 
> Had I known Birchbox is a convenience service, which merely saves us "the hassle" of going to Sephora I would think twice before shelling out $100 bucks


 You should post their CS response on their facebook and tell them that exactly. I do get more stressed out trying stuff out at Sephora because I don't necessarily know what I want, but at least the sales reps are always super polite to me and answer all my questions and let me try on lots of things FOR FREE

I just called to talk to CS and it went to vm too. It's probably lunch hour so I'm going to call back until I get though.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, Birchbox responded to my complaint over very "undeluxe" sized samples. I had box 11 with the flower lip gloss and foil face transformation packets. I told them they could hardly claim to provide deluxe sized samples when they are providing samples equivalent to those given for free by Sephora.
> 
> ...


 and not a single f!ck was given by birchbox...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, Birchbox responded to my complaint over very "undeluxe" sized samples. I had box 11 with the flower lip gloss and foil face transformation packets. I told them they could hardly claim to provide deluxe sized samples when they are providing samples equivalent to those given for free by Sephora.
> 
> ...


 that has to be the worst response to a customer complaint i've seen. they should be embarrassed.

it almost seems like they're admitting that they're giving out sephora type samples without the hassle of going to sephora.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, at least they haven't tried (yet) to say, "Well, the sizes may not be deluxe, but the products are, therefore, we're holding up our end of the bargain by providing deluxe samples"


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

I cant find the Plus Two sample pack can someone give me a link


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I started with BB in Aug and got what I consider a really good box loved it so in Sept i got another sub.  Then this month I obted in for the goop box for one of my accounts and not for the other.  The first one came in and honestly I feel like I only got three items.  One food is not beauty and I already own the Orofluido the miracle kin transformer is in freaking foil packets so really thats not counting it as an item as you can get it for free.  Then I got the lip gloss its to little to actually use and the DDF so really I feel like I got maybe two items it is sad.  So I write BB about how unhappy I am. So I reply_
> 
> ...


 so my response from BB is this

"Hi Heather,

Thanks for being back in touch. I'm so sorry you felt this was misleading.

We definitely understand that sample impression is important and we always strive to give you an appropriate amount of product. We know that this is the only way to make a valid decision as to whether it's a product you would purchase in full-size in the future. I know your concern completely, and I will be sure to pass this along to our Beauty Partnership Team so that they are aware of how this sample was received.

If you feel this service is not for you, you cam cancel at any time. Please let me know if you need any further assistance.

xo

Anastasia

Birchbox Operations Associate

"


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so my response from BB is this
> 
> ...


 You're leaving us? Oh no! We're bummed that you are thinking about canceling. We'd love to keep you as a subscriber. If we can help in any way â€” troubleshoot, reship, or write a love haiku â€” please let us know. You can always call us at 877-487-7272 or email us at [email protected]. We will do anything we can to ensure your satisfaction.

If your decision is final, we're sad but we understand. Please fill out this short survey to be automatically cancelled. If you ever want to resubscribe, you will need to purchase a new subscription.

P.S. To stop receiving all Birchbox communications, please click on the Unsubscribe link at the bottom of the emails.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 15, 2012)

Got my Box # 3. It should definitely be nominated for the worst birchbox box ever. 





No a single decent size product.





This naked princess gloss sample is equivalent to that flower sample. The amount of actual gloss in the sample is 1/4 the size of the case - 0.008 oz. Most of the case is the brush.  I do not have giant hands btw lol.





Another look.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyones tracking info not updated at all??? I feel like im the only one with no tracking and its been a week...


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 15, 2012)

My other box's tracking number finally updated after like 2 weeks. They shipped it saturday.



> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyones tracking info not updated at all??? I feel like im the only one with no tracking and its been a week...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 15, 2012)

Well birchbox got a very angry email from me. There is not reason to say my box shipped last monday when it really didn't and still hasn't..


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Box # 3. It should definitely be nominated for the worst birchbox box ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're leaving us? Oh no! We're bummed that you are thinking about canceling. We'd love to keep you as a subscriber. If we can help in any way â€” troubleshoot, reship, or write a love haiku â€” please let us know. You can always call us at 877-487-7272 or email us at [email protected]. We will do anything we can to ensure your satisfaction.
> ...


 i just cancelled too...they refused to give me points on an item that i paid with points plus with money out of my pocket and refused to honor that


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL I know what you mean!!!! I work at Godiva... overpriced chocolate. You should hear people complain about our prices. I have to smile and put up with it, when I just wanna say, "SORRY BUT I DON'T CARE! I'M NOT MAKING YOU BUY IT! IF IT'S SO MUCH CHEAPER TO MAKE IT YOURSELF I'M NOT GOING TO STOP YOU!!!!!!"
> ...


 i work at payless and we now have shoes designed by Christian Siriano and the short boots are $60

i cant tell you how many times i hear $60 payless isnt pay-less anymore.. and i try to explain who the designer is and ahe has $3,000 dresses so $60 boots is super cheap and its in one ear and out the other

i bought a pair of Danskos which are $120 they were a mary jane style with patent leather the color looked like an oil slick (mostly dark blue with pinks greens and black swirled in it) and the first day i wore them the strap broke...... i exhanged for the same shoes thinking it was a random defect and it happened again in an hour

then i exchanged for their regular clog style with a patent green snake skin print and within 2 days of wear the leather peeled off the toes

i emailed the company they sent me a $20 gift certificate so i got a nother pair this time the plain black kind thats supposed to be sturdier ive had them a year but i dont wear them alot and they have sooooo many scuffs cracks and the inside of the right shoe under the toe cap has bent all jagged like and rubs my toe raw even with socks

never have any of my payless shoes done that for 10x less cost!!!

more expensive doesnt always mean better!!!


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 absolutely spot on!!!!

especially the customers that you try to talk to to tell them about your sale or try to compliment them and they pretend as if you are not another human being... people treat you like you are beneath them!!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 15, 2012)

Birchbox is driving me crazy!  Ok, so the lip gloss pill thing was a very small size, and they were all "ohh let's send this to people and they'll love it and come to our online store and buy it since the small size is clearly only big enough to use once."  Ok, so that's a great idea and all, but then maybe, just maybe, they should actually have the color they sent it out in available to buy! 

I actually really like it and in the color they sent (still hate the size though) and I have points but the color isn't in stock!  And they sent me my 9 month code that for some reason you can only use for 5 FREAKIN DAYS and now it's probably expired and I can't purchase what I want anyway.

WTF BB!!


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just cancelled too...they refused to give me points on an item that i paid with points plus with money out of my pocket and refused to honor that


I just cancelled also. Where they asked what should they do to make it better, I told them give your customers what you advertise and stop changing rules to your benefit.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 15, 2012)

Yay,my box(#12) finally arrived today!  I wanted to update my list but it wont let me so I was going to post another list of trades but its locked,so where do we post now?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 15, 2012)

picture of what i believe is box #1 that i found on instagram, wtf at the naked princess sample??

edit: i take that back about the naked princess sample, the owner of the photo commented on it saying it's a small tube so i guess there's just a lot of extra packaging.





i'm also not in to the essie shade.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 15, 2012)

I got the naked princess sample - it is only a one use sample.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> picture of what i believe is box #1 that i found on instagram, wtf at the naked princess sample??
> 
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 15, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA at least they don't advertise themselves as "4-5 deluxe samples" anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I got the below samples, plus a fiber bar, some tea packets, the DDF cleanser:





The cleanser is 4 oz, but I'm reallly hesitant to try it because the only other DDF product I tried (from Sample Society) gave me the worst allergic reaction I've had in years. There aren't any ingredients listed, so I'll have to look that up somewhere.

I'm actually not too bummed by the box, but only because I like tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. the couple tea packets are literally the only thing I'm excited about.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the naked princess sample - it is only a one use sample.


 really? that's disappointing.


----------



## effigie (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them a few days ago about my repeat hair powder sample and I got a reply saying they were sorry, aware of the problem, and will be sending out a message and awarding 100 points to those affected soon.


 Here's hoping.  :


----------



## petitamour (Oct 15, 2012)

Woo! Glad to see I'm not the only one who cancelled. Switched to Myglam!

My box included;

Two foil packets, that count as TWO SEPERATE SAMPLES, (liqud silk and the perfect wave). The lip butter which I was okay with although for delux it should be bigger, but I'll use it. (Mox botanicals). I also got the Mary loumanizer and holy is it tiny! I didn't expect it to be so tiny.

Oh and tea.

yeah.

I cancelled.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 15, 2012)

The more I think about my box, the more annoyed I get. There is not a single decent thing in it and whoever distributes their stuff needs to rethink their strategy.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah its teeny tiny - 0.008oz



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really? that's disappointing.


----------



## petitamour (Oct 15, 2012)

Quick question - des anyone know that if I cancel to my points go away, too?


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

This is what I got in my The Look Bag 4 full size products!  

York lip balm _Full size

Stila_ eyeshadow Full size

Freeman_ foot scrub

Pixi_ lip and line Primer_Full size

Pop Nail glam_full size 

All for $12.95

Then this is my BB





No comparison really


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

I emailed them the link to this blog and told them if they really wanted to know what there customers think read! ha


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Good business practice is to charge 3x what it costs you, so I guess she is doing it right! (1 part for the cost, 1 part for the labor, 1 part for your sales taxes.)


 I call that highway robbery

woooo labor, you cut the elastics. shit ain't worth an extra 40 cents, a 5 year old can cut elastic and tie them.

plus I got to pick my colors. 60 took me all of 15 minutes to whip out.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ps The look bag every month you get atleast 2 full size products this is my 1st month and I am very happy!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

I emailed Jurlique and I got these samples sent free


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

I called Birchbox today and they're sending me a replacement box because of my basically empty Caudalie Serum and leaked DDF Cleanser. Has anyone had BB send them a replacement box? Did you get a shipping notification? And did you get the same box? Sorry for the multiple questions.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 15, 2012)

I was under the impression that the look bag wasn't operating anymore? 

have they started back up?


----------



## diana16 (Oct 15, 2012)

I got my box (#23) and Im okay with it, I guess I expected more but oh well


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was under the impression that the look bag wasn't operating anymore?
> 
> have they started back up?


 Yes this was there 1st month back!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *petitamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question - des anyone know that if I cancel to my points go away, too?


 i just canceled and my points are still sitting there. you should be able to still earn them by buying stuff in their store.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

I am sorry how is the eve lom cleanser with the cloth two separate samples its packaged together! Come on that is just low down dirty right there


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox today and they're sending me a replacement box because of my basically empty Caudalie Serum and leaked DDF Cleanser. Has anyone had BB send them a replacement box? Did you get a shipping notification? And did you get the same box? Sorry for the multiple questions.


 yes. i got a replacement one last month, got a shipping notice, and the same box. the only time i got an incorrect box was in february and i was devastated. my original box had a beauty blender, orufluido, blender cleanser, lip tattoo and jouer (a dream box for me). instead i got eye rock, a unisex cologne, one nail polish remover wipe, and exude lipstick. the replacement box sucked and all they offered was 100 points for their mistake.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes this was there 1st month back!


 Greeeeeeeeeeeeat, lol I didn't know about The Look Bag. Now I have 1 Beauty Army, 2 MyGlam (Ipsy), 2 Birchboxes, and now The Look Bag. At least I'm considering cancelling at least 1 of my Birchboxes. lol


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

I cant find the Plus Two sample pack can someone give me a link


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Greeeeeeeeeeeeat, lol I didn't know about The Look Bag. Now I have 1 Beauty Army, 2 MyGlam (Ipsy), 2 Birchboxes, and now The Look Bag. At least I'm considering cancelling at least 1 of my Birchboxes. lol


 I have 2 BB, one Ipsy and The Look bag I think I am gonna canceled one BB and try Glossybox


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright, I'm a box 3 chick - maybe this one should be called the punishment box because it's taking FOREVER? haha.

I emailed/DMed them about my hair powder sample being a duplicate and they awarded 100 points. I'm now up to $60 in points.

I just wanna get my box already and try to find something I love about it...


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes. i got a replacement one last month, got a shipping notice, and the same box. the only time i got an incorrect box was in february and i was devastated. my original box had a beauty blender, orufluido, blender cleanser, lip tattoo and jouer (a dream box for me). instead i got eye rock, a unisex cologne, one nail polish remover wipe, and exude lipstick. the replacement box sucked and all they offered was 100 points for their mistake.


 Ah, okay. That's pretty lame. I'd be really bummed about the BeautyBlender and cleanser. Thanks for the info. Hopefully my new box ships quickly, but things don't look good with this month's shipping fiasco.


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 15, 2012)

This is a throwback to September, but does anyone know if Color Club made a color similar to the rose gold that wasn't "Put a pin in it"? I picked up a set of 7 polishes for $8 and one is a rose-metallic, but seems to lean a little more silver than I'd imagined (I haven't seen "put a pin in it" except on the interwebs, and this looks the same). I happened to drop into Target and see Essie's "Penny Talk", which people said was similar - but that one definitely ran more gold/copper in tone. I feel like tracking down Color Club names is pretty much impossible, so if anyone has anecdotal evidence, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 15, 2012)

> I cant find theÂ  Plus Two sample pack can someone give me a link


 They don't do the sample pack until the end of the month/beginning of the next month. Basically, they time all their promotions and give them expiration dates so that you can't stack them. After the boxes ship on/around the 10th, there's usually 3 phases of promotions: - The 20% off codes for the people on their 3/6//9/12th months (for 5 days from roughly the 13th to the 18th of the month) - A code to earn double points on all in-store purchases (middle to the end of the month) - The plus two sample packs (end of the month until right before the next boxes ship, or they run out)


----------



## JamieO (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox today and they're sending me a replacement box because of my basically empty Caudalie Serum and leaked DDF Cleanser. Has anyone had BB send them a replacement box? Did you get a shipping notification? And did you get the same box? Sorry for the multiple questions.


 Last month my Vasanti sample was open and oozing when I got my box. I emailed them to let them know, and they didn't send me a reply, but I did get a shipping notice. Actually, I got 2, because somewhere in the bumble-headed BB universe, they sent me 2 replacements, while other people were told they were out of samples or given points or whatever. Evidently they have no communication there. I'm not necessarily complaining about it, but I felt terrible for the people who kind of got screwed last month, and the inconsistency of the customer service in general. I just signed up for Beauty Army, I'm already getting Ipsy, and I think for now, until they get their s**t straight, I'm saying bye-bye to BB. If my damn box would just get here so I can get my points and cash them out....


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

did anyone see that instagram pic on the bb account with the chicken on it? someone called out bb for having a birthday party when tons of unhappy subscribers were calling and only getting vmails. whoever runs that bb instagram set that customer straight lol


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif....*because somewhere in the bumble-headed BB universe....*


 That made me imagine airheaded Dr. Seuss characters running around their office wearing *Birchbox pink* lipstick and those awful stick-on eyeliner stickers.  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Smileygabby (Oct 15, 2012)

If anyone is interested, here is what box #13 looks like! The Essie color is Lady Like : http://www.essie.com/shop/lady-like-p-396.html


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month my Vasanti sample was open and oozing when I got my box. I emailed them to let them know, and they didn't send me a reply, but I did get a shipping notice. Actually, I got 2, because somewhere in the bumble-headed BB universe, they sent me 2 replacements, while other people were told they were out of samples or given points or whatever. Evidently they have no communication there. I'm not necessarily complaining about it, but I felt terrible for the people who kind of got screwed last month, and the inconsistency of the customer service in general. I just signed up for Beauty Army, I'm already getting Ipsy, and I think for now, until they get their s**t straight, I'm saying bye-bye to BB. If my damn box would just get here so I can get my points and cash them out....


 I wish they would have screwed up and sent me a different box, but I just checked my account and on my order page it shows box 11. Damn. Oh well. But now I have to play the waiting game again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Oct 15, 2012)

I got box one today. The gloss sample is very tiny but I think there is a few uses in it.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a throwback to September, but does anyone know if Color Club made a color similar to the rose gold that wasn't "Put a pin in it"? I picked up a set of 7 polishes for $8 and one is a rose-metallic, but seems to lean a little more silver than I'd imagined (I haven't seen "put a pin in it" except on the interwebs, and this looks the same). I happened to drop into Target and see Essie's "Penny Talk", which people said was similar - but that one definitely ran more gold/copper in tone. I feel like tracking down Color Club names is pretty much impossible, so if anyone has anecdotal evidence, I'd appreciate it!


 I LITERALLY just bought this today at Ross for $6! The main reason I bought it is for the rose gold color. I think it looks VERY similar to Essie's


----------



## Max88 (Oct 15, 2012)

Got my box today, Box #1, here's a picture.




BB sent me a gray colored nail polish this month and last month. Why would they send someone the same color two months in a row? I'm trying to decide if I should contact them. I know it may be silly but I'm really annoyed by this, more than I probably should be. Should I just let it go?


----------



## lauravee (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Smileygabby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is what box #13 looks like! The Essie color is Lady Like : http://www.essie.com/shop/lady-like-p-396.html


 I own lady like and it's one of my favorite colors of all time! And im usually not a pink or neutral person. It's just so pretty.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 15, 2012)

My box just arrived and I am pretty happy with it.  I got box 16.





I have seen people complain about the size of the jouer lip treatment, but I have one I got from jouer about a month ago and i have used it almost every day and it is about half full now.  I don't know if it is just me but lip products always last me a very long time, and I usually end up losing it before it runs out (this includes chapstick, lipstick etc.)

Also, the malin+goetz cleanser is listed as a "beauty extra"


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 15, 2012)

I called them too about the fact that box 3 is so epically late and I basically told them it wasn't fair that the 20% promotion ended before I got my box, and the CS rep I talked to  promised that I could get 20% off and use my points if I contacted her later on. If this is an issue for you (not having your box and your 3/6/9mo coupons expiring) then you can try talking to them.

Honestly I would've liked something better than "I can place the order for you" but whatever.

Box 3 really is the punishment box. I don't even mind what they sent me, I just mind that they're ridiculously tiny sized.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called them too about the fact that box 3 is so epically late and I basically told them it wasn't fair that the 20% promotion ended before I got my box, and the CS rep I talked to  promised that I could get 20% off and use my points if I contacted her later on. If this is an issue for you (not having your box and your 3/6/9mo coupons expiring) then you can try talking to them.
> 
> ...


 Soooo not only is your box really late but they tried to get your $ too by trying to get you to order something on the phone? Wow bb. Money hungry aren't they? :/


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 15, 2012)

^ hmm I never received any 3/6/9 promotions, and I've been subbed since last September (aside from jan/feb).

Gotta say, as much as I disliked this month, I think my worst box was December's:





orange drink powder, a tiny tube of hair oil that leaked over everything, two pieces of two-sided tape, a miniscule lip gloss, hippie perfume sample, and a $3 porefessionals sample. that's why i quit BB for two months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
anyone have any recommendations from the BB store? I have $30 in credits, and I think I'm going to cancel soon--but not before I take advantage of the free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soooo not only is your box really late but they tried to get your $ too by trying to get you to order something on the phone? Wow bb. Money hungry aren't they? :/


 Yeah but I was working, and I was in a car and they didn't respond the 4 times I called  them earlier in the day so I was more or less in a pinch to actually just tell them about their BS.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soooo not only is your box really late but they tried to get your $ too by trying to get you to order something on the phone? Wow bb. Money hungry aren't they? :/


 The poster made it seem like they were enquiring about making a purchase when they called, they just wanted to be able to use the 20% off after they have actually tried out the products.  I don't think the CS rep just _brought up_ making a purchase.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah but I was working, and I was in a car and they didn't respond the 4 times I called  them earlier in the day so I was more or less in a pinch to actually just tell them about their BS.


 oh okay. got it. four times? damnnnn. i still think that they were all celebrating someone's birthday in the office based on that chicken pic on instagram


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 15, 2012)

I got my Birchbox!!! This is box 10:





The Eve Lom Cleanser is a foil packet, as we know but it's full enough I can use i 2 or 3 times.

The Eve Lom Muslin Cloth is full size and I am excited to see how it exfoliates my skin The Orofluido smells amazing and I love hair oil The Jouer is tiny but will go in my purse. For me, I can never have enough chap stick and lip treatments.
The Caudalie is tiny as well but mine is full. I can use it easily all week
The Luna bar is my breakfast tomorrow, I love bars of all kinds and I think Luna bars are good. I have had many that are gross but not Luna.
The Kusmi Euphoria tea is so good! It's chocolate orange and I put vanilla creamer in it. So decadent. The detox I will save for later.
The items are small but I love this box. It will be fun to try the face stuff and hair oil. 
 
Win for me.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA at least they don't advertise themselves as "4-5 deluxe samples" anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I got the below samples, plus a fiber bar, some tea packets, the DDF cleanser:
> 
> ...


 I had a terrible allergic reaction to the DDF cleanser. It's still healing and its been three weeks!! Yikes, be careful!!

1


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Birchbox!!! This is box 10:
> 
> ...


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 15, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* 



I got my Birchbox!!! This is box 10:

*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)





*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 
   
 
 
 
 
 
 
  
those things in the corner on the left look and are shaped like colored sanitary pads lol

That was my first thought as well! I am quite happy that I got two lifestyle extras. I mean I got two kinds of tea and a Luna bar. That beats a damn tili bag any day!


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 15, 2012)

I got Box #2 today. It smells really strange...but anyway, it had:

Full Size Essie Fair Game

Joanna Vargas Daily Serum Marie Veronique Organics Body Oil Sprout Lip Balm   The serum is not very big...nor is the body oil. A bit underwhelming, but there's the Essie...   and the Luna bar!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, agreed. You don't turn profits by giving stuff away.
> 
> I've never done retail, but think most jobs tie back into CS and how you treat people. You're an employee and your actions or reactions truly do reflect on your company that's employing you..ie MAC nasty mean girls lol! When I worked in a restaurant as a teen, if I acted like a boob, no tips and yes, the tables would be grosser than usual. I work in a hospital now and believe me, people feel like there's no one else who understands or is as sick as them. Perspective people.. I can't pull retail, I'd be fired because I have a hard time not filtering a response. My job, I know people are sick and feel poopy, so naturally they'll behave so at time. My very first job as a housekeeper was enlightening, too. The expectations and entitlements people think they're due is mind boggling.


Well said.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 15, 2012)

so my best friend's box switched today from 11 to 1

she is quite happy about that, but it still hasn't shipped.

which she is not so happy about

did this happen to anybody else yet?

I know they can change before the 10th, but on the 15th

what the heck


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

> Well said.


 Thanks! Hats off to you, too. Hard to run a business, let alone be successful right now. Times are hard, even with our first world problems. Speaking of which, I feel like we're getting a little lost among the grievances repeatedly tossed around. Now that people are actually getting boxes, any reviews on products? I'm still waiting on one box, but am curious about some of the other stuff. The Eve Lom muslin cloth and Orofluido elixer, specifically..plus the lippie products! Any thoughts towards them being good products or not?


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a throwback to September, but does anyone know if Color Club made a color similar to the rose gold that wasn't "Put a pin in it"? I picked up a set of 7 polishes for $8 and one is a rose-metallic, but seems to lean a little more silver than I'd imagined (I haven't seen "put a pin in it" except on the interwebs, and this looks the same). I happened to drop into Target and see Essie's "Penny Talk", which people said was similar - but that one definitely ran more gold/copper in tone. I feel like tracking down Color Club names is pretty much impossible, so if anyone has anecdotal evidence, I'd appreciate it!


 It's not color club, but I have orly's "rage" and tried to do a barely noticeable statement nail. Yeah, couldn't tell a difference. In the bottle orly has a bigger flake of glitter, but on the nail you can't tell.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 15, 2012)

I just noticed the pics are finally up. as in whats in it.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyones tracking info not updated at all??? I feel like im the only one with no tracking and its been a week...


 Mine still hasn't updated, but one of my boxes showed up today. Don't lose hope!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call that highway robbery
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I don't think you understand the big picture. There is more labor than simply making the elastics (tie/cut). That seller is also taking time to take pictures, upload pictures, organize a shop on etsy, handle sales inquiries, email/package/ship... If that is how she is making a living, it's not highway robbery at all. It's your choice to pay for something or not. If you prefer to make your own, good for you for saving some money. Many people are happy to pay for someone else to do the work; their time is worth that extra 40 cents. If she charged at cost, she would effectively be paying you to take her product.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box one today. The gloss sample is very tiny but I think there is a few uses in it.


What color was your Essie polish? I should be receiving box 1 later this week, and I'm dying to know the polish color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 15, 2012)

you mean the same DDF cleanser that's in this box, or the one that was in the sample society? I just don't understand how their products are marketed towards sensitive skin, bc they seem to give people terrible reactions. I mean why include common irritants?



> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a terrible allergic reaction to the DDF cleanser. It's still healing and its been three weeks!! Yikes, be careful!!


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #2 today. It smells really strange...but anyway, it had:
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you mean the same DDF cleanser that's in this box, or the one that was in the sample society? I just don't understand how their products are marketed towards sensitive skin, bc they seem to give people terrible reactions. I mean why include common irritants?


 the vasanti in my september box irritated my skin too and i put down sensitive skin in my profile. i tried it 5x with no other products before i came to that conclusion...however the alffia three step system that came in the my shade of brown box cured my dry skin. (facial scrub, facial toner, and moisturizer) plus the proceeds for that company goes to fair trade and gender empowerment in west africa


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you mean the same DDF cleanser that's in this box, or the one that was in the sample society? I just don't understand how their products are marketed towards sensitive skin, bc they seem to give people terrible reactions. I mean why include common irritants?


 It was the, DDF skin brightening cleanser. The one that smells like licorice. I got it in last months box. That's the reason why I used it because it is marketed for sensitive skin. I have used products that have not agreed with my skin before, but never had a reaction as bad as the one I had with DDF.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

> the vasanti in my september box irritated my skin too and i put down sensitive skin in my profile. i tried it 5x with no other products before i came to that conclusion...however the alffia three step system that came in the my shade of brown box cured my dry skin. (facial scrub, facial toner, and moisturizer) plus the proceeds for that company goes to fair trade and gender empowerment in west africa


 Aww.. I had the opposite, I really liked the Vasanti lol. My skin felt extra soft and nice afterwards.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww.. I had the opposite, I really liked the Vasanti lol. My skin felt extra soft and nice afterwards.


 yeah  i wanted to like it too. i only put a dab of it on my face and it got itchy. i thought that it was this new primer that i was using but my face felt irritated as soon as i rinsed the vasanti off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww.. I had the opposite, I really liked the Vasanti lol. My skin felt extra soft and nice afterwards.


 I hated that stuff. Maybe I'm just a wuss and have no pain threshold, but I thought the scrub was too harsh feeling.


----------



## evlady (Oct 15, 2012)

I literally just received my Birchbox so I thought I would post a pic (that's my excuse for the poor lighting.) Not too pleased this month. Excited to try everything but like everyone else has been saying, small samples. There were just so many other things I wanted: mascara, nail polish, candles, beauty blenders...





Luna Bar LemonZest

Lulu Organics Lavendar &amp; Clary Hair Powder

Embryolisse 24 Hour Miracle Cream

Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask

Naked Princess Lip Gloss in Barely Blus

Below is the box with the lip gloss taken out of the paper so you can see the size (i.e. tiny.)


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i thought the scrub was too harsh feeling.


 ditto.


----------



## evlady (Oct 15, 2012)

I got this box too. It's kinda bumming me out....



> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Box # 3. It should definitely be nominated for the worst birchbox box ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 15, 2012)

Still no box ... bummer.


----------



## kaitlynd (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #2 today. It smells really strange...but anyway, it had:
> 
> ...


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no box ... bummer.


 Me either...


----------



## kldeatley (Oct 15, 2012)

I just checked my BB account and it shows I will be receiving goop box #9...I'm not too thrilled about any of the products and after reading a bunch of disappointing BB reviews, I'm seriously considering cancelling my subscription.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, speak of the devil! 

Just got my box! Yay..did all of the boxes have Goop packaging? Mine isn't Goop but I got Goop paper 






 











Overall, I am happy with it. I like the perfume ALOT!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, speak of the devil!
> 
> ...


 I really wanted to try that perfume. I like getting the perfume samples. :/


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, speak of the devil!
> 
> ...


 I got the same box, but mine has the usual pink tissue paper.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really wanted to try that perfume. I like getting the perfume samples. :/


 I have one I'm not going to use. Do you have stuff to trade?


----------



## Melsy17 (Oct 15, 2012)

Box 3, received today, so surprised bc the tracking said I wasn't supposed to get it til Thursday and it usually comes a day early. So that def made me happier. Gonna give everything in the box a chance as I'm sure I'll like a few things. Already love the lip gloss, just wish it was bigger, and cheaper. Lol


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have one I'm not going to use. Do you have stuff to trade?


 Nope. All of my things get used.


----------



## considerately (Oct 15, 2012)

Did anyone receive an Essie polish?


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 15, 2012)

my boxes


----------



## Merryone (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melsy17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Box 3, received today, so surprised bc the tracking said I wasn't supposed to get it til Thursday and it usually comes a day early. So that def made me happier. Gonna give everything in the box a chance as I'm sure I'll like a few things. Already love the lip gloss, just wish it was bigger, and cheaper. Lol


 that Chantecaille lip gloss sample is so tiny its cute!!!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 15, 2012)

I am getting box 3 and I thought the creme was going to be a deluxe size but I guess not just two foil samples!!

Only one item from that box would be considered deluxe sample all the other ones are just lame.

I am beyond disappointed with Birchbox and how they are treating their customers.

With their witchy e-mail responses, I called 10 times today and kept going to voicemail finally someone e-mailed me back.

I got my tracking since Oct.8th but it wasn't actually received until the 13th. I am just so sick &amp; tired...I keep thinking well next month will be better and I don't know if its going to be like this for awhile. 

I am just so sad because I used to LOVE birchbox, they were my favorite company but now not so much.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 15, 2012)

I actually have the same experience with payless shoes, they're much sturdier than they look. I still have a pair of their flats that outlived 4 or 5 pairs of Aldo flats in 2 years.



> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i work at payless and we now have shoes designed by Christian Siriano and the short boots are $60
> 
> ...


----------



## klutzyleo (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is such a cute idea. I've been giving my boxes away, but now I might try that!


----------



## chrissymarie (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is my first month with BB and I received Box 30 yesterday ... kinda underwhelming.
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 15, 2012)

Did people who got box 3 get a cute goop box, or is it kind of plain? Because the plain box is showing in the preview pictures...


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really wanted to try that perfume. I like getting the perfume samples. :/


 It smells really really good...I think you can write to BB and ask them to send you one because you really wanted to try that one...I think that has worked for others? 



> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box, but mine has the usual pink tissue paper.


 Hmmm....interesting!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It smells really really good...I think you can write to BB and ask them to send you one because you really wanted to try that one...I think that has worked for others?


 I think I'd have to email the company directly, but every time I do the companies are "out of samples." My ass. They're just being cheap.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I'd have to email the company directly, but every time I do the companies are "out of samples." My ass. They're just being cheap.


 Yup. I was told this last month. (when something in my box spilled all over my fashion tape package and hair band)

I still don't have my box, either.


----------



## marygoround (Oct 15, 2012)

Got my box today:




The lip butter smells nice and fruity.  I'm happy that the face cream was doubled, and I hope that it works with my skin.  I use Differin for acne and my skin can get crazy when I use the wrong product with it.  I received the DDF Brightening Cleanser two months ago but unfortunately it has glycolic acid, so I have to wait.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 15, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MandyLeigh (Oct 15, 2012)

Ladies,

I joined just becuase I am so ticked off I had to run somewhere and express it. I've been a long time lurker so I of course ran into the arms of you girls who would understand. I read these threads and felt the anticipation you did while we waited for our boxes.

I actually clicked the link in my e-mail to get the Goop box but it told me I was too late (I just got the e-mail) I couldn't have it.

No biggie, it's the surprise, the new products THAT'S the whole point. I was fine.

When this box arrived I was excited. I got the Goop box! Woohoo.....right? This was my face when I opened it.




What. The. Heck. The paper in the box told me how wonderful this opportunity was. I saw blogs and news reports all over about this and how great it would be.

ARE THESE PEOPLE KIDDING? Is BirchBox even paying attention to us?

I don't know what number my Goop box would be but some of what I got I already received before!

A microscopic tube of lip product.
A tiny tub of yet another eye cream that is just one part of a set of stuff

A tiny bottle of oil Birch Box already sent me and it didn't cover half my head the first time. 

A Foil packet of skin Transformer that again I already received.

And a Luna bar I can't eat becuase of reasons I won't boar you with and it doesn't matter.

This is what blogs, news reports and Goop and Birchbox has been so excited about? Stuff they already sent and that?

I really don't mean to be over dramatic here but, it's like a slap in the face. I'm tired of receiving the same stuff over and over..... I could fill up a full bottle of Juicy Couture with the amount of samples of the perfume I have received. The EXACT same scent. Repeats of foil packets and on and on.

I greatly apologize and I also thank you for allowing me to express this here.

What is the best way to get their attention with this? E-mail then? Can I really return this an get my money back?

Seriously this wasn't just disapointment, it's this is a slap in the face wrapped in purple tissue paper.


----------



## marygoround (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw someone say on here they are foil packets and I have a feeling they will be but I'm hoping not.


 Not sure if someone already answered, but the Liqwd samples are foil packets.


----------



## dawallewein (Oct 15, 2012)

ARGH!!!  WTH?!?  STILL no box! 



   The tracking info I have shows the dang thing has been at my local post office and "Out for Delivery" for 3 days now.  Um...Okaaaay.  I find that hard to believe.  I call BS on this one!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 15, 2012)

Then all DDF products must be crap lol. I tried their 'amplifying elixir' and it took over a week for my skin to recover; it just astonishes me that these products are for 'sensitive skin', when I've never had _any_ non-sensitive product do this much damage :/

My box was: a terrible skin irritant, a couple tiny foil packets, a fiber bar, and some tea. smh lol. 



> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was the, DDF skin brightening cleanser. The one that smells like licorice. I got it in last months box. That's the reason why I used it because it is marketed for sensitive skin. I have used products that have not agreed with my skin before, but never had a reaction as bad as the one I had with DDF.


 
When you say it like that.. I also literally spent $100 on Birchbox subs alone. I haven't discovered anything I like through them, except for a couple products that I don't like _enough_ to buy full versions of. I mean I've had a few great boxes. 

I guess when you calculate the cost of each sample--and count perfume samples as like $1-2, it's technically $100 in products--but I haven't used a lot of the samples, and the bulk of it's kind of random filler stuff like that caudalie serum. It's a great service if you like and discover things through it, but I think if you haven't yet and it's been a few months, you might want to move on.

Quote: Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Attaching my email for your viewing pleasure.  After 10 months and $100 it does not seem Birchbox valued me as a customer.  I got 416 points out them through out our time together (plus and extra 100 for a double sample my second month)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't think you understand the big picture. There is more labor than simply making the elastics (tie/cut). That seller is also taking time to take pictures, upload pictures, organize a shop on etsy, handle sales inquiries, email/package/ship... If that is how she is making a living, it's not highway robbery at all. It's your choice to pay for something or not. If you prefer to make your own, good for you for saving some money. Many people are happy to pay for someone else to do the work; their time is worth that extra 40 cents. If she charged at cost, she would effectively be paying you to take her product.


This is exactly what I wanted to write - well said!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm pretty frustrated with their responses. I dont understand why they say in emails that they are a start up company and that we should all just cut them some slack while they get a hang of this. Umm you've been around for 2 years and got some pretty good press around your boxes and at least 100,000 subscribers to back it up. Then you go and acquire Joliebox. Hello! You can't sit here and say we are still trying to grow (as in understanding the business) when you are trying to expand so quickly. You can't have it both ways!!!! Shape up or ship out!

Just my two cents on all these problems with duplicate samples and food in boxes etc.


----------



## effigie (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dawallewein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ARGH!!!  WTH?!?  STILL no box!
> 
> ...


 I've had that happen before (not with Birchbox, but with a random package I was due to receive).  Definitely contact your local post office.


----------



## chrissymarie (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey so I know this is random, but I have a ton of BB samples I am dying to trade. I'm posting this here because all of the samples I want are from this month's BB box. If you have any of the following and are willing to trade let me know!

Jouer lip enchancer

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

OROFLUIDO Elixir

Illume Monogram Candle

Jouer matte moisture tint in linen

MOX botanicals Lip butter

Here's the link to my trade list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129686/trading-list-beauty-boxes-mainly-birchbox-samples

I have Miss Jesse's samples, UD potion primer, blinc mascara, juice beauty, etc. I don't mind sending 2 samples for one of the ones I want. I just want to get rid of all my extras.


----------



## EricaD (Oct 16, 2012)

So while I've been waiting for my box and seeing all the spoilers, I had one thing in my head: PLEASE let me get a beautyblender or the Mary-Lou Manizer. (Preferably both together, but I knew the odds were against me on that one.) I ended up with a box that had 2 LiQwd packets (one wave and one deep conditioner,) Mighty Leaf Tea, Mox Lip Butter (it was rattling around in the box and the lid was off, which I've seen happened to several people) and a gray-tissue-wrapped package of Harvey Prince Eau Flirt and...Mary Lou! Only one issue. My box REEKED of Eau Flirt. I guess the seal on the cap was faulty, because the lid was still in place but the vial had leaked pretty badly. Since it was wrapped in tissue, the only thing really affected was the thing in the tissue with it, my Mary Lou! The outside packaging of everything in the box smells, but that's not a big deal. My concern with the luminizer is the the perfume got in the product itself. When I swatched it on my hand, my hand reeked like perfume. It also doesn't seem to have much color payoff when I swatch it (and yes, I realize it's not and intensely colored producct, but there's almost nothing coming off. It's like the color/shimmer was sucked out of the powder.) So I guess my issue is, is it ok to use near my eyes and on my face? Especiallyy the inner corner eye highlight area, I'm afraid it will be irritating.


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So while I've been waiting for my box and seeing all the spoilers, I had one thing in my head: PLEASE let me get a beautyblender or the Mary-Lou Manizer. (Preferably both together, but I knew the odds were against me on that one.)
> 
> I ended up with a box that had 2 LiQwd packets (one wave and one deep conditioner,) Mighty Leaf Tea, Mox Lip Butter (it was rattling around in the box and the lid was off, which I've seen happened to several people) and a gray-tissue-wrapped package of Harvey Prince Eau Flirt and...Mary Lou!
> ...


 You should let BB know that perfume leaked and damaged/affected the Mary-Lou. Maybe they can send you a scent-free one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe guys, while our boxes are being sent via ITP (inebriated turtle post= which explains the mysterious tracking paths and lack of notifications of our boxes) we need a distraction.

Such as:

Why do I need to have 7 facial cleansers/exfoliators, 4 makeup removers, 2 hand soaps, and 3 leave in conditioners on my sink to be used at all times? And why do I need so many toothbrushes? I don't have an excessive amount of teeth. I confuse myself.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## elleystar (Oct 16, 2012)

My tracking number shows a whole lot of not-much. I just got my shipping email from Beauty Box 5 so I'm turning my attention to that. That sub has been way better than BB for the last couple of months, anyway.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 16, 2012)

I almost freaked out and typed in all caps because I just realized that getting a replacement box will get more bags of tea and another Luna bar! YES!! Now hopefully it's not being sent Inebriated Turtle Post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 16, 2012)

The pictures of the boxes on the BB website are updated now to show the sample sizes.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elleystar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking number shows a whole lot of not-much. I just got my shipping email from Beauty Box 5 so I'm turning my attention to that. That sub has been way better than BB for the last couple of months, anyway.


YES! I got my email too!! The best part about this sub is that... I forget about it all the time! Then the email comes in and I'm like OH YEAH I FORGOT ABOUT YOU!

Last box was my first box and I got this really pretty lip shear gloss whatsits from h. wood in poppy and it was so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder what they'll send now???


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I almost freaked out and typed in all caps because I just realized that getting a replacement box will get more bags of tea and another Luna bar! YES!! Now hopefully it's not being sent Inebriated Turtle Post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They might upgrade it to STP (Sober Turtle Post) or SRP (Super Rabbit Post). &lt;-these names are so much fun to make up lol


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 16, 2012)

Also this is completely unrelated to anything on here, but if you need a laugh (it's not inappropriate btw) I found this floating around Facebook and it cracks me up:: http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/the-45-best-scared-bros-at-a-haunted-hause-of-2012

enjoy.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that box too. I think my favorite part was the Luna bar. I dont even like the color of the essie!! But at least it's full size, it is hard to please everyone.


 I hate to say it, but I agree with you. The Essie color wasn't that great, but we'll see how it actually looks on me...I'm very happy with the Luna bar but not much else; the sample sizes were even smaller than what I was expecting (and I was expecting small samples).


----------



## LyndaV (Oct 16, 2012)

Jannie... OMG too funny! Love that kind of stuff, wouldn't a video be funny?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe guys, while our boxes are being sent via ITP (inebriated turtle post= which explains the mysterious tracking paths and lack of notifications of our boxes) we need a distraction.
> 
> ...


I TOTALLY have three or four toothbrushes all at the same time, and I don't know why, either! In fact, before my husband and I were married, his 16 year-old little sister spent the night with me and wisely asked why I had four toothbrushes. I answered honestly that I just get a new one when I'm traveling and then leave it there, but I'm sure she thought one was for her brother! I thought, here I go, unintentionally corrupting young minds!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 16, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had two damaged products in the past, and the best they've done was essentially "so sad too bad, here's 50 BB points. cheers!" lol



> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should let BB know that perfume leaked and damaged/affected the Mary-Lou. Maybe they can send you a scent-free one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had two damaged products in the past, and the best they've done was essentially "so sad too bad, here's 50 BB points. cheers!" lol


 I called them today and told them that some product leaked out and that my Caudalie Serum bottle was practically empty. I also mentioned that everything was usable (well, the Caudalie had, like, one application), but they're still shipping me another box. *Greedily hordes tea and Luna Bars while laughing and contemplating much needed sleep. MWAHAHA*


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the vasanti in my september box irritated my skin too and i put down sensitive skin in my profile. i tried it 5x with no other products before i came to that conclusion...


 I was super worried about that for my own skin, and almost didn't try the product at all. But I'm glad I did, because it made my extremely sensitive skin baby-soft and didn't irritate at all! I guess everyone has different things that make their skin freak out. I bought a full-size of the Vasanti with my points and am loving it. Hope you find an exfoliator that works for you!


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox today and they're sending me a replacement box because of my basically empty Caudalie Serum and leaked DDF Cleanser. Has anyone had BB send them a replacement box? Did you get a shipping notification? And did you get the same box? Sorry for the multiple questions.


 I got a replacement box last month. I didn't get a shipping notification like I do for the monthly box. Yes it was the same box, but I did get a different color of the hair tie thing.


----------



## emilyd (Oct 16, 2012)

I got my horrible box 30 yesterday. I'm not going to try any of it.  In the 6 boxes I received, I only got one makeup product - the Jouer Birchbox pink lipgloss. (and that was TINY) I did, however, receive all kinds of crap, including tit tape, 2 paperdoll coasters (which promptly went into the recycling bin), a fancy Ziploc bag, Shalimar (I'm in my 30s, not 80s).....I bought into their service because I wanted to try makeup, not coasters.

I did cancel my account, but I'm just so angry that I never received any color. Has anyone else had that problem?


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just arrived and I am pretty happy with it.  I got box 16.
> 
> ...


----------



## gracewilson (Oct 16, 2012)

I received my box (#2) yesterday and I am so happy with it - might be my best birchbox ever!





The sample sizes are all really nice.  The serum can't be closed after it's open, but I decanted it into a little jar so hopefully I will be able to try it a few times without it getting everywhere (thankful to girls on here for the tip!).  The Essie is "Carry On" - the color is a beautiful plum, great for fall and perfect addition to my nail polish collection.  Body oil &amp; lip balm smell good, and I'm looking forward to the Lunabar.  Overall, I'm completely pleased with this box!
I'm really curious though about the nail polish color in my box photo... It looks pretty and I'm wondering what shade it might be!  It looks like kind of a greige or greyish taupe color?  Any guesses?  Sorry the picture is so tiny, but my big box photo is just a plain box without the products.


----------



## dotybird (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box (#2) yesterday and I am so happy with it - might be my best birchbox ever!
> 
> ...


----------



## gracewilson (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box as you! I am happy with my nail polish color, although I just bought this season's "recessionista" and two colors are very similar.  I think the color pictured on the website is "master plan."  It's too bad that Birchbox seems to be out of all the nail polish colors!


 I was thinking maybe its master plan also.  I googled recessionista - so pretty!  I think we have similar tastes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just got the rose gold color club in the mail (traded it for my neon yellow) and added french tips with it to the carry on I did my nails with last night.  I think I might have branched out past my skill level (its a little wobbly), but it's a pretty combination!  Maybe I'll do an accent nail next time, sounds a bit easier.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 16, 2012)

The outside box was a goop one but the brown box is the same with goop tissue.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did people who got box 3 get a cute goop box, or is it kind of plain? Because the plain box is showing in the preview pictures...


----------



## Squidling (Oct 16, 2012)

Received my BB #1 yesterday - totally dig it and, God help me, I also really liked the Luna Bar. IT WAS GOOD, I swear! I used the serum last night and very much enjoyed it, etc etc. However, when I received my Birchbox yesterday there was a distinct lack of 'YES! BB!'. I don't know, I think the glow has worn off and from what I gather, I'm not the only one.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 16, 2012)

I got a MOX lip butter in my box.. but it was unscrewed and had a small red dot and a fuzzy in it... I emailed them but idk what they will do about it.  Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 16, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyLeigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> ...


 Do you have multiple subscriptions? Because you're not supposed to receive repeat samples for the same subscription. I don't understand how you've received so many of the same perfumes and foil packets with just one subscription. Can you post a screenshot of your box history that shows all the repeated samples? You should contact them to let them know and they will compensate you since it is their policy to not send repeats.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone see that instagram pic on the bb account with the chicken on it? someone called out bb for having a birthday party when tons of unhappy subscribers were calling and only getting vmails. whoever runs that bb instagram set that customer straight lol


 I don't have instagram, can you explain this??


----------



## macadamia522 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a MOX lip butter in my box.. but it was unscrewed and had a small red dot and a fuzzy in it... I emailed them but idk what they will do about it.  Did this happen to anyone else?


This happened to me too... wasn't sure if I should email them or not, so I haven't since I'm sure they're being bombarded with plenty of complaint emails this month. Please let me know if they respond!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you have multiple subscriptions? Because you're not supposed to receive repeat samples for the same subscription. I don't understand how you've received so many of the same perfumes and foil packets with just one subscription. Can you post a screenshot of your box history that shows all the repeated samples? You should contact them to let them know and they will compensate you since it is their policy to not send repeats.


 I have received duplicate items myself - specifically the Twistband - so it wouldn't surprise me if others were getting repeats on their main accounts.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *macadamia522* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This happened to me too... wasn't sure if I should email them or not, so I haven't since I'm sure they're being bombarded with plenty of complaint emails this month. Please let me know if they respond!


 I will!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have received duplicate items myself - specifically the Twistband - so it wouldn't surprise me if others were getting repeats on their main accounts.


 I understand that, but to the extreme she indicated? And Birchbox said to some people that the twistband wasn't considered a duplicate since it was the lace pattern instead of the plain pattern (which doesn't make sense), but she said she has received the same hair oil, face serums, foil packets, and perfumes over and over again.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have received duplicate items myself - specifically the Twistband - so it wouldn't surprise me if others were getting repeats on their main accounts.


I thought I had gotten a repeat of that, but it turns out the first time I got an Alex &amp; Isabella hair tie, which just happens to be exactly the same.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am really having a problem with the shipping issues.  I know other people are complaining about this (as they should be because this is CRAP) so I am sorry if this is a bit of a repeat.  I didn't have time to read the entire thread. 

The past few months I keep getting emails that say "Your blah blah Birchbox has shipped."  YAY YAY YAY...except for the fact that it HAS NOT shipped.  One of my boxes FINALLY updated, and it was not shipped until yesteday Monday 10/15/12.  The email telling me it was shipped was sent 10/10/12.  I know last month a lot were complaining about this, and some were saying it could certainly be UPS's fault.  Whatever.  It is Birchbox's responsibility to tell us when the box ships.  If it is going to ship 5 days after you send me an email saying it shipped, then don't send me the first friggin email in the first place!!!!!!  This has been going on for longer than most have been complaining about it.  This irritates me to no end.  And I think a lot of the irritation is they are just going to keep doing it and there's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really having a problem with the shipping issues.  I know other people are complaining about this (as they should be because this is CRAP) so I am sorry if this is a bit of a repeat.  I didn't have time to read the entire thread.
> 
> The past few months I keep getting emails that say "Your blah blah Birchbox has shipped."  YAY YAY YAY...except for the fact that it HAS NOT shipped.  One of my boxes FINALLY updated, and it was not shipped until yesteday Monday 10/15/12.  The email telling me it was shipped was sent 10/10/12.  I know last month a lot were complaining about this, and some were saying it could certainly be UPS's fault.  Whatever.  It is Birchbox's responsibility to tell us when the box ships.  If it is going to ship 5 days after you send me an email saying it shipped, then don't send me the first friggin email in the first place!!!!!!  This has been going on for longer than most have been complaining about it.  This irritates me to no end.  And I think a lot of the irritation is they are just going to keep doing it and there's nothing we can do about it.


 That's my complaint as well. I got my ship notice last Wednesday, by Friday the tracking had not updated and it didn't update until Sunday. To me that means the box actually didn't ship until Monday (yesterday). Looking at the tracking info my box didn't even arrive in UPS MI's hands until Friday! That irritated me because one of the BB Ops said we only get our tracking once the boxes have shipped. My reply, least in my head it was my reply, was "BS, no it doesn't" but my actual reply was that my box did not ship on 10/10 (the date of my tracking) as UPS MI didn't get it until the 12th and my tracking didn't update until the 15th.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's my complaint as well. I got my ship notice last Wednesday, by Friday the tracking had not updated and it didn't update until Sunday. To me that means the box actually didn't ship until Monday (yesterday). Looking at the tracking info my box didn't even arrive in UPS MI's hands until Friday! That irritated me because one of the BB Ops said we only get our tracking once the boxes have shipped. My reply, least in my head it was my reply, was "BS, no it doesn't" but my actual reply was that my box did not ship on 10/10 (the date of my tracking) as UPS MI didn't get it until the 12th and my tracking didn't update until the 15th.


 i'm having this same problem as well. i brought it up to birchbox both on their facebook and email and they insist it's only because the tracking takes "3-5 days to update." even though they can't explain why when it finally does update, it shows that it made it to UPS's hands 5 days after they emailed me saying it shipped.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really having a problem with the shipping issues.  I know other people are complaining about this (as they should be because this is CRAP) so I am sorry if this is a bit of a repeat.  I didn't have time to read the entire thread.
> 
> The past few months I keep getting emails that say "Your blah blah Birchbox has shipped."  YAY YAY YAY...except for the fact that it HAS NOT shipped.  One of my boxes FINALLY updated, and it was not shipped until yesteday Monday 10/15/12.  The email telling me it was shipped was sent 10/10/12.  I know last month a lot were complaining about this, and some were saying it could certainly be UPS's fault.  Whatever.  It is Birchbox's responsibility to tell us when the box ships.  If it is going to ship 5 days after you send me an email saying it shipped, then don't send me the first friggin email in the first place!!!!!!  This has been going on for longer than most have been complaining about it.  This irritates me to no end.  And I think a lot of the irritation is they are just going to keep doing it and there's nothing we can do about it.





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's my complaint as well. I got my ship notice last Wednesday, by Friday the tracking had not updated and it didn't update until Sunday. To me that means the box actually didn't ship until Monday (yesterday). Looking at the tracking info my box didn't even arrive in UPS MI's hands until Friday! That irritated me because one of the BB Ops said we only get our tracking once the boxes have shipped. My reply, least in my head it was my reply, was "BS, no it doesn't" but my actual reply was that my box did not ship on 10/10 (the date of my tracking) as UPS MI didn't get it until the 12th and my tracking didn't update until the 15th.


 and me too! my 2 boxes says they are being processed by a local post office in NEW JERSEY! with an expected delivery date of today.  Except, I live in WA state. ugh.


----------



## AthenaBolina (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, just checked the tracking # on the USPS website. Well, la de da...i'm not supposed to get my boxes till October 24th. WTF!!!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's my complaint as well. I got my ship notice last Wednesday, by Friday the tracking had not updated and it didn't update until Sunday. To me that means the box actually didn't ship until Monday (yesterday). Looking at the tracking info my box didn't even arrive in UPS MI's hands until Friday! That irritated me because one of the BB Ops said we only get our tracking once the boxes have shipped. My reply, least in my head it was my reply, was "BS, no it doesn't" but my actual reply was that my box did not ship on 10/10 (the date of my tracking) as UPS MI didn't get it until the 12th and my tracking didn't update until the 15th.





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm having this same problem as well. i brought it up to birchbox both on their facebook and email and they insist it's only because the tracking takes "3-5 days to update." even though they can't explain why when it finally does update, it shows that it made it to UPS's hands 5 days after they emailed me saying it shipped.


 They really need to change something (well it is becoming a lot of things, but I'll save that for another time, haha..).  Mainly they need to not send emails saying our boxes have shipped, when no matter what spin you put on it, they HAVE NOT.  Plain and simple.  If that means they need to institute a new system for sending emails when boxes DO ship, well that is their issue.  If that means using a different shipping service, or simply just saying "hey your box will ship out 5 days from now"...I don't know what the answer is.  I do know that I really don't appreciate feeling lied to.  And that is happening more and more with this company.  This might not be a so big a deal to me if it wasn't sitting on top of a pile of a bunch of other nagging little things.  I don't care what time of the month I get my box.  I do care that it actually ships when I am told it ships.

I get to the point where I think "Oh well, I know this happens now, so whatever."  But then I think of all the little white lies and "misinformation" that has been fed to me personally BB employees over the past 6 months specifically and I just get so mad. 

And before anyone says it, I don't want to cancel, and I am still going to witch about the things I do not like.  I still like Birchbox.  And I am hoping they'll go back to being awesome.  Not looking good, but I am still hoping!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AthenaBolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> and me too! my 2 boxes says they are being processed by a local post office in NEW JERSEY! with an expected delivery date of today.  Except, I live in WA state. ugh.


I'm having this problem with my glam bag--I live in Philly though so it's not too far, but I'm like "why's it say local post office in Jersey?"


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm having this same problem as well. i brought it up to birchbox both on their facebook and email and they insist it's only because the tracking takes "3-5 days to update." even though they can't explain why when it finally does update, it shows that it made it to UPS's hands 5 days after they emailed me saying it shipped.


 I bet BB prints their own labels and once the label's slapped on the box the UPS SW marks it 'shipped' because they received payment when the label is generated.  UPS most likely assumes that any business would bring the packages to the post office within the same day of the label printing rather then let it sit at the packaging center for days.  

Birch box must be having labor issues.  Last year at the end of June BB had a reported 45,000 subscribers and I'm sure they've doubled that by now.  They had a projected combined revenue of $7MM from subs and sales in June of 2011, I'm sure they surpassed it.

http://www.inc.com/30under30/2011/profile-hayley-barna-and-katia-beauchamp-founders-of-birchbox.html

They are probably doing $1MM in revenue each month now with our subs and the sales of products.  They just purchased JolieBox in France and I bet their top priority right now is getting France up and running in BB style ASAP and... operations (delivery) back in HQ and DELUX sample procurement is no longer their priority, they probably have exceeded the projections they provided to the JVs to secure expansion capital so we are seeing a decline in both delivery and sample procurement.  In other words...  well, you fill it in....


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm having this problem with my glam bag--I live in Philly though so it's not too far, but I'm like "why's it say local post office in Jersey?"







 




 
OMG, their processing center must be in Jersey City!  The office is in Manhattan, real estate dollars is expensive there.  Jersey City is through the tunnel with lower real estate costs.  

The generating of the UPS label for a specific account must be linked to also trigger an automatic email to the receiver of package being 'shipped' updating with the assumed path of travel?  But until it actually makes it to the PO within the alloted day or two, the PO tracking SW's status will reflect its actual positioning to it still being in Jersey City (i.e. have not been received, label printed and package sitting at warehouse) so as not to incur a liability on behalf of the PO for not delivering it within the standard period.  

Okay, I now change my position, I believe the delay is on BB's part and not the PO.

BB's got a huge bottle-neck.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet BB prints their own labels and once the label's slapped on the box the UPS SW marks it 'shipped' because they received payment when the label is generated.  UPS most likely assumes that any business would bring the packages to the post office within the same day of the label printing rather then let it sit at the packaging center for days.
> 
> ...


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm ready for November already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sooo over October!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES! I got my email too!! The best part about this sub is that... I forget about it all the time! Then the email comes in and I'm like OH YEAH I FORGOT ABOUT YOU!
> ...


YES! And that goat milk bath fizz cube thing was great. It did wonders for my skin. I'm definitely ordering a load of those for this winter. The month before that, they sent out full sized Ellis Faas lip glazes. Their first few months were rough, very rough. But I'm glad I stuck with them because they are miles ahead of BB now!


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my horrible box 30 yesterday. I'm not going to try any of it.  In the 6 boxes I received, I only got one makeup product - the Jouer Birchbox pink lipgloss. (and that was TINY) I did, however, receive all kinds of crap, including tit tape, 2 paperdoll coasters (which promptly went into the recycling bin), a fancy Ziploc bag, Shalimar (I'm in my 30s, not 80s).....I bought into their service because I wanted to try makeup, not coasters.
> 
> I did cancel my account, but I'm just so angry that I never received any color. Has anyone else had that problem?


 Hahaha tit tape! I haven't gotten any makeup for the last two boxes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm ready for November already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sooo over October!


We say this every month.

And then we're angry and disappointed again.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just a question -- did anyone actually get this in their box? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/per-fekt-beauty-brow-perfection-gel It was in the shop under the month's stuff, but I haven't seen it in anyone's boxes.

I'm tempted to get it, but I don't feel like it'd be worth it unless if I knew if it was any good...


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 16, 2012)

I got my second box. I got different items than what showed on my page. I was supposed to get box #22 but not sure which # the one I got was.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, did this happen to anyone else? I deleted all my products from my check out too and then readded them, and it was still 2x more expensive than the number of items in my cart.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 16, 2012)

this is my lipgloss and mascara with stella eyeshadow and pixie lip that i got from the look gag.  I really do like the lip gloss and I could get a couple of more uses out of it the mascara isn't anything great. So all in all I am happy with the lip gloss and I did try the DDF wrinkle resist last night and tonight (I got tow samples) it was okay I did notice that my skin was smoother, and it shined.  I also tried the eve lim cleanser and muslin cloth.  I would not pay money for the cloth its nothing besides a very think face cloth the cleanser said to do it 3 xs so it used all the product in one use and i didn't see anything that would make me buy. I liked my The look bag product more but I think the DDF might be a keeper ffor full size.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, did this happen to anyone else? I deleted all my products from my check out too and then readded them, and it was still 2x more expensive than the number of items in my cart.


 That happened to me as well. I had to email Paulina about it but I was never ever able to replicate the problem. Email them about it and let them know that Paulina is aware of it so she knows who to send the issue to. Tech dept needs to figure out why that happens. Are you using Firefox or IE? If you're in FF try IE, and if you're using IE try FF.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That happened to me as well. I had to email Paulina about it but I was never ever able to replicate the problem. Email them about it and let them know that Paulina is aware of it so she knows who to send the issue to. Tech dept needs to figure out why that happens. Are you using Firefox or IE? If you're in FF try IE, and if you're using IE try FF.


 
I'm in FF but I'm at work right now so I'm going to see if it helps when I try on Chrome at home. : I want to use my 20% off coupon so this is really obnoxious. They told me to call them on FB but I called 5 times yesterday (sigh only getting through last time) so I don't want to waste my time right now... I have an email to Paulina so I'll let her know too.


----------



## Matahari (Oct 16, 2012)

> I received my box (#2) yesterday and I am so happy with it - might be my best birchbox ever!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm really curious though about the nail polish color in my box photo... It looks pretty and I'm wondering what shade it might be! Â It looks like kind of a greige or greyish taupe color? Â Any guesses? Â Sorry the picture is so tiny, but my big box photo is just a plain box without the products.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Box twin! Except with a different delivery time. I got mine today in upstate NY. I think the products this time were pretty decent. The Essie color is lovely and is a unique addition to the colors I already have, which is harder than you might imagine! I am really intrigued by the body oil - an herbal scent. The serum seems good. I mean, I would have liked a resealable container but you can't win them all. Cocoa lip balm is going to my best friend who appreciates scents that you can find in a bakery. I'm more inclined towards fruity and light herbal scents. We only really agree on vanilla. Lemon Luna bar will go to my husband who loves all things bar-like. I had changed my splurge item to fragrance because I didn't want fragrance. I also didn't opt in or out of goop because I totally missed the email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 16, 2012)

Has anybody else noticed that we can now read the reviews left for a product on their site?  Speaking of which...I hope my boxes get here in time to leave feedback...


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe we wouldn't be so annoyed at the delays in shipping if we were actually billed when the boxes went out. I got mine today, probably average for this month, and it's 16 days after my account was charged. What happens to our money between the 1st and the 10th? Yes, it's just $10, but that's a lot of people paying $10...


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 16, 2012)

Well I received my box today (box 1) even though I never got a tracking email, and I emailed them on Friday to ask where my box/tracking number was and they never bothered to reply to that... Oh well. I actually like my box a lot. The lip gloss is such a pretty color on, and I'm a sucker for gray anything, especially nails in the fall, so getting the Essie in power clutch was pretty nice. The kiehls is a nice size but I HATE getting food in my boxes... I'm one of those people who gets grossed out when the bagger at the grocery store puts shampoo (or anything potentially leaky and not intended for me to eat) in a bag with toothbrushes or granola bars, and it's even worse when I don't know how long this body wash and food bar have been next to each other, so I'll probably give it to my sister. Shame, because it actually sounds good. Also, did anybody else notice that the tissue paper wasn't held together with a ribbon anymore and just had a sticker on it? I know it's so minor, but I feel like the ribbon added a kind of personal touch, like they actually put thought into their packaging and switching it for a sticker just seems so careless.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well I received my box today (box 1) even though I never got a tracking email, and I emailed them on Friday to ask where my box/tracking number was and they never bothered to reply to that...


 I never got a tracking email either and I received my box last Thursday. I emailed them asking about it because I was worried that I'd been deleted from the notification system or however it works and just got a response saying they'd "look in to it." No followup email since then and I don't even know if emailing again would reach the same person, or if I'd end up going through the same process again.


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that we can now read the reviews left for a product on their site?  Speaking of which...I hope my boxes get here in time to leave feedback...


 
I actually emailed them about that last week b/c I was interested in ordering a few things and wanted to see feedback. They must have been working on this for a while.


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe we wouldn't be so annoyed at the delays in shipping if we were actually billed when the boxes went out. I got mine today, probably average for this month, and it's 16 days after my account was charged. What happens to our money between the 1st and the 10th? Yes, it's just $10, but that's a lot of people paying $10...


 Exactly....I'm being billed on the 1st. And its now the 16th and still no shipping notification.

Yet, months ago when I needed to update my card they emailed me daily.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody else noticed that we can now read the reviews left for a product on their site?  Speaking of which...I hope my boxes get here in time to leave feedback...


I noticed that too.  Interesting to see the things getting great reviews, that I thought were just ok. 

(BTW, MUT stopped letting me post using Explorer.  Anyone else have issues?)


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 16, 2012)

I got Box #11.  It finally came today.  

The lip gel was small, but not as small as the Miracle Skin Transformer packets. I said it in my blog review, but my face is larger than what is in these packets!  However, the DDF sample was HUGE.  I was impressed with that.  And I actually like LUNA bars, so I am cool with that too.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well I received my box today (box 1) even though I never got a tracking email, and I emailed them on Friday to ask where my box/tracking number was and they never bothered to reply to that... Oh well. I actually like my box a lot. The lip gloss is such a pretty color on, and I'm a sucker for gray anything, especially nails in the fall, so getting the Essie in power clutch was pretty nice. The kiehls is a nice size but I HATE getting food in my boxes... I'm one of those people who gets grossed out when the bagger at the grocery store puts shampoo (or anything potentially leaky and not intended for me to eat) in a bag with toothbrushes or granola bars, and it's even worse when I don't know how long this body wash and food bar have been next to each other, so I'll probably give it to my sister. Shame, because it actually sounds good.
> 
> Also, did anybody else notice that the tissue paper wasn't held together with a ribbon anymore and just had a sticker on it? I know it's so minor, but I feel like the ribbon added a kind of personal touch, like they actually put thought into their packaging and switching it for a sticker just seems so careless.


I wonder if Power Clutch is the official box 1 shade of Essie... I was really hoping for a deep plum or burgundy, but I suppose a grey-green might be nice. I did just get Status Uptade (sic) last month from BB, so it wouldn't be my top choice to receive a very similar color. Oh, well!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Oct 16, 2012)

The Essie nail polish color I got was from their Fall  2011 collection. While I do appreciate nail polish, I thought BB would send out a nail color from Essie's newest collection.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I noticed that too.  Interesting to see the things getting great reviews, that I thought were just ok.
> ...


 It's been happening to me a lot lately. I have to delete my browsing history/cookies and re-open Explorer then it works.


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 16, 2012)

I will eat anything, I love all food, but the Lemon Zest Lunabar =


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2012)

over a week later, here is my box #1





the kiehls smells amazing, definitely love this. also the naked princess shine is lovely i just wish the sample were bigger :[

kind of really disappointed about the essie power clutch, literally just got a color very similar to this (zoya evvie). though it seems that the green in the essie is a lot more subtle. still disappointed considering i hardly own any essie and the one i finally get is nearly a dupe. overall a pretty good box!

also this luna bar tastes pretty good? glad i didn't end up with the dreaded lemon zest.


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Essie nail polish color I got was from their Fall  2011 collection. While I do appreciate nail polish, I thought BB would send out a nail color from Essie's newest collection.


 My Essie is a purple color called No More Film from the Spring Resort collection. Definitely NOT a Fall collection color.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Essie nail polish color I got was from their Fall  2011 collection. While I do appreciate nail polish, I thought BB would send out a nail color from Essie's newest collection.


 looks like mine was from fall 2011 too


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2012)

I just realized... the Naked Princess lip glosses... didn't that come in either a past Beauty Box 5 or The Look Bag? Or am I thinking it was in Glossybox or... or... Sample Society? I have a set of four (0.008 oz each) but can't recall which beauty box I got it in.


----------



## Matahari (Oct 16, 2012)

> My Essie is a purple color called No More Film from the Spring Resort collection. Definitely NOT a Fall collection color.


 Mine was Carry On from their 2011 Fall Collection too. I heard that a lot of people also got Fair Game from the 2011 Resort Collection. I think they are trying to ramp up people to buy their new collections and get rid of older stock - not that I mind - nail polish is nail polish. Plus, they're a great brand.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just realized... the Naked Princess lip glosses... didn't that come in either a past Beauty Box 5 or The Look Bag? Or am I thinking it was in Glossybox or... or... Sample Society? I have a set of four (0.008 oz each) but can't recall which beauty box I got it in.


 The Look Bag


----------



## Matahari (Oct 16, 2012)

> I just realized... the Naked Princess lip glosses... didn't that come in either a past Beauty Box 5 or The Look Bag? Or am I thinking it was in Glossybox or... or... Sample Society? I have a set of four (0.008 oz each) but can't recall which beauty box I got it in.


 I think they were in the May Look Bag. http://thebeautifullagoon.com/2012/07/08/naked-princess-shine-luscious-lip-gloss-review/


----------



## gemstone (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Essie is a purple color called No More Film from the Spring Resort collection. Definitely NOT a Fall collection color.


 I just looked up this color, and even though it is part of the spring collection, the deep and rich purple feels WAY more fall to me.  They also never said anything about them being "fall" colors but "goop picks" colors.

It might jus to me, but I do not care about seasonal colors AT ALL.  I wear what colors I am in the mood for no matter the season, excluding maybe black in the summer only because of the heat.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I just couldn't remember where it came from since I didn't blog about it that month. Like I said, I have four and haven't used any of the lip glosses. I wonder what size Birchbox sent out... it's 0.008 oz then it's the same size as in The Look Bag (which was $10 at the time) so I don't get why Birchbox only sent out one color while TLB sent out four.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies. I just couldn't remember where it came from since I didn't blog about it that month. Like I said, I have four and haven't used any of the lip glosses. I wonder what size Birchbox sent out... it's 0.008 oz then it's the same size as in The Look Bag (which was $10 at the time) so I don't get why Birchbox only sent out one color while TLB sent out four.


 yup, i just checked my tube and its .008oz


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies. I just couldn't remember where it came from since I didn't blog about it that month. Like I said, I have four and haven't used any of the lip glosses. I wonder what size Birchbox sent out... it's 0.008 oz then it's the same size as in The Look Bag (which was $10 at the time) so I don't get why Birchbox only sent out one color while TLB sent out four.


 Probably the same reason (at least I think) they sent out the Blender Cleanser to those who have yet to receive the actual Beauty Blender.  To beef up their stock and use the individual items as one sample, instead of sending items meant to be together...together.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2012)

if my math is correct, the value of box #1 is about $31.68


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked up this color, and even though it is part of the spring collection, the deep and rich purple feels WAY more fall to me.  They also never said anything about them being "fall" colors but "goop picks" colors.
> 
> It might jus to me, but I do not care about seasonal colors AT ALL.  I wear what colors I am in the mood for no matter the season, excluding maybe black in the summer only because of the heat.


Yeah, I really don't care either. I rarely polish my nails anyway so I should probably just trade it! I guess I mistakenly thought it was supposed to be one of the Fall Collection colors, and I may be wrong but I believe some of them are (the burgundy color, grayish/green color).


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We say this every month.
> ...


 I hate to say it, but this is so true....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if my math is correct, the value of box #1 is about $31.68


I just figured up box #2 to be about $33. The 5ml of Joanna Vargus serum is worth close to $15 alone!


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked up this color, and even though it is part of the spring collection, the deep and rich purple feels WAY more fall to me.  They also never said anything about them being "fall" colors but "goop picks" colors.
> 
> It might jus to me, but I do not care about seasonal colors AT ALL.  I wear what colors I am in the mood for no matter the season, excluding maybe black in the summer only because of the heat.


Actually, I just looked at my box page and it does say "Essie fall picks nail polish" which links to 6 "fall" colors. Again, I don't care, just makes me wonder where these old colors came from.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 16, 2012)

Date/Time
Event Name
Location
13 Oct 2012 03:13 Package processed by local post office
JERSEY CITY, NJ 12 Oct 2012 14:52 Shipment Acceptance at PO
JERSEY CITY, NJ 11 Oct 2012 13:29 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
SPRINGFIELD, MA 
Date
Description
Location
Oct 12 2012 Package transferred to Post Office NEW JERSEY, NJ Oct 11 2012 Ready for post office entry Edgewood, NY Oct 11 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Oct 10 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

 I finally got around to calling about this. I spoke with Crystal (sp?) at Birchbox. She said my mothers box was never in MA it was just scanned there. No reason given for the box going to New Jersey. It has never done that before. All my boxes since June go straight from Edgewood, NY to Auburn, WA then to Eugene. Her boxes as well. She said the projected delivery date of October 15th is only for UPS Mail Innovations (not real UPS) to give the box to the USPS. She was snippy and rude. I was just trying to figure it out for my mom, who was upset her box was late.

I explained that I have always gotten my box within one day of the projected delivery date and it was my understanding that, that was how it worked because another Birchbox employee had explained it that way. Her response was that the girl must have been new but sorry Birchbox is not involved after it leaves the office. I get that, logistics is not their job. Being polite to their customers is though. I have worked in several different customer service jobs, I worked my way through college that way. I would never blame the customer and another of the companies employees. A polite, 'I am sorry you were given incorrect information, here is the way it is' was all I was looking for.

Dear Birchbox,

Stop training your employees to think its okay to be dicks. That is all.

Crystal


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, I just looked at my box page and it does say "Essie fall picks nail polish" which links to 6 "fall" colors. Again, I don't care, just makes me wonder where these old colors came from.


 it does really seem like they just got leftover stock from essie and then they put the words "fall" and "goop" on it. since some of them (the pinks/nudes) aren't very fall imo.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2012)

> I'm sorry, but I don't think you understand the big picture. There is more labor than simply making the elastics (tie/cut). That seller is also taking time to take pictures, upload pictures, organize a shop on etsy, handle sales inquiries, email/package/ship... If that is how she is making a living, it's not highway robbery at all. It's your choice to pay for something or not. If you prefer to make your own, good for you for saving some money. Many people are happy to pay for someone else to do the work; their time is worth that extra 40 cents. If she charged at cost, she would effectively be paying you to take her product.


 I get it, youre the white knight here crusading for the retail industry. Please don't bother "educating" me about business practices, I fully understand basic business practices. My point is that this specific product: fucking elastic trim tied into a knot Really isn't a piece of craftmanship worth paying the exorbitant prices that everybody charges for them. The markup is stupid expensive on any of the pre-made ones. All the mindless retail drones appreciate you sticking up for them. Cheers


----------



## Steffi (Oct 16, 2012)

My box FINALLY arrived.  I got box 2, at least the Luna Bar is the lemon zest one that I've heard people liked and not something raspberry(allergic to raspberry).  I got the Essie in Carry On, which is good because I didn't need another Fair Game(already own one).  Overall, definitely not the worst box(plus I got nail polish yay!)


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Date/Time
> Event Name
> ...


 Her name is indeed Crystal. I prefer Paulina but have interacted with Molly a few times. My own emails which contradicts what Crystal told you.

[SIZE=9pt]*Anastasia, Oct 15 11:32 am (EDT):* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Hi ,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]So sorry, just so this second email. *When you receive the "your box has shipped" email. That is when your box has left our warehouse. The first date you see on your tracking is the day it reached UPS mail inovations. *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Please let me know if you have any other questions.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]xo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Anastasia[/SIZE]

Birchbox Operations Associate

230 Park Avenue S. 

New York, NY 10003

877-487-7272

*[SIZE=9pt]me, Oct 12 11:04 am (EDT):[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9pt]Second time for October that one of my tracking #s hasnâ€™t updated with 48 hours of it being sent to me. What in the world is going on at the warehouse? Normally, and having had BB for well over a 18 months now, doing spoilers and keeping track of my boxes for my blog reader I know that when something like this shows up it typically means the box hasnâ€™t left the warehouse yet. Once the box leaves the warehouse the tracking updates. So how delayed is my box going to be for my womanâ€™s box? Itâ€™s 11 AM right now on the East Coast which means if it leaves the warehouse before 2 PM then I should see it by next week (between the 17th and 20th) but if the box doesnâ€™t leave the warehouse until after 2 PM then the box wonâ€™t ship from the warehouse until Monday which means my box wonâ€™t arrive until the following week (between the 22nd and 26th). To me thatâ€™s not acceptable since it means from the time I paid (on or before October 1) to the time I get the box itâ€™s almost a month. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]The hubbyâ€™s manâ€™s box was delayed a week. I know itâ€™s not your fault since you work customer service but whatever is going at the warehouse needs to be corrected and corrected soon.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper.[/SIZE]

Date
Description
Location
Oct 13 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Oct 12 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Oct 12 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 
So since I received the tracking on October 10 and according to Anastasia my box left their warehouse on October 10 so why did it take TWO DAYS for it to arrive at UPS Mail Innovations? My tracking didn't update until the 14th (Sunday).


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Oct 16, 2012)

I got box #1 and am very happy with it. The lip gloss is pretty amazing - not sticky and a very nice sheer color.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 16, 2012)

So birchbox finally decided to email me about about the whole getting the shipping information monday and it never updating and still hasn't. Basically their only response was oops your boxes tracking info didn't get put into the system.. You'll get it soon. Really???? I'll get it soon? Why wasn't my box scanned into the system?


----------



## Tabasc (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just figured up box #2 to be about $33. The 5ml of Joanna Vargus serum is worth close to $15 alone!


 

It's funny - how subjective what we want/value is.  I just received box 2 and was so not psyched (I hate to complain, I usually really love my boxes - they are always worth at least the $10 and introduce me to new things) because I have a million lip balms and nail polishes in this color (size matters).  It didn't even occur to me it was worth 3x what I paid.  

If anyone is interested in a trade let me know.  (I find the trade forum overwhelming - I would like a BB only trade forum - or a BB of the same month or just a few month forum.)


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies. I just couldn't remember where it came from since I didn't blog about it that month. Like I said, I have four and haven't used any of the lip glosses. I wonder what size Birchbox sent out... it's 0.008 oz then it's the same size as in The Look Bag (which was $10 at the time) so I don't get why Birchbox only sent out one color while TLB sent out four.


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Probably the same reason (at least I think) they sent out the Blender Cleanser to those who have yet to receive the actual Beauty Blender.  To beef up their stock and use the individual items as one sample, instead of sending items meant to be together...together.


Glymm sent the same single-gloss samples in August. It looks like the samples were packaged to be sent as singles (Glymm, BB) and four-packs (Look Bag).

I really don't think BB employees were tearing open boxes and putting single glosses on cards.


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 16, 2012)

Box #23 showed up today! Felt like it took forever to get here. It's a nice pick-me-up after the long day I'm having...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The Mary-Lou Manizer is so freakin' cute! I really like my box... beats the Goop one I got earlier, even though that wasn't that bad.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> fucking elastic trim tied into a knot


 That made me laugh.


----------



## Jwls750 (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually really liked my box, I did a blog post on it, so you can see there what I got, but I feel kinda bad because I feel like most people were disappointed with theirs this month, but I really liked mine. Mine was one that was a collaboration with Goop.


----------



## BagLady (Oct 16, 2012)

just got my box in. looking forward to trying the Mary-Lou Manizer. 
I got box 36. Not crazy about it except for 1 item but I guess it could be worse??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if my math is correct, the value of box #1 is about $31.68





> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just figured up box #2 to be about $33. The 5ml of Joanna Vargus serum is worth close to $15 alone!


 In stark contrast, the value of box #3 is $13.79, $1.25 of which is made up by a Luna Bar. Basically it barely just makes it over the value of the actual box.

Yeah, BB and I are going ot have some words


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this probably won't make you feel better but the only reason our box values went up that high was because of the tiny tube of joanna vargus (the grey thing in box  #1 pics) that was worth like $15, because the full size is like $85. even my kiehls sample which is larger was worth like half that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this probably won't make you feel better but the only reason our box values went up that high was because of the tiny tube of joanna vargus (the grey thing in box  #1 pics) that was worth like $15, because the full size is like $85. even my kiehls sample which is larger was worth like half that.


 No, to be honest, it doesn't make me feel better because at least box 1 got a polish. And the same lipgloss sample I got.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just figured up box #2 to be about $33. The 5ml of Joanna Vargus serum is worth close to $15 alone!


 I got box 2.  I have a ? about that Joanna Vargus serum. I have extremely oily skin, so I only use oil free serums and moisturizers .I can't find the ingredient list on this, but the Birchbox site says "it has serious hydrating power to brighten any skin type".

Has anyone tried it yet ? Since I am 46, I do want to do all I can to fight off aging, but if it's too hydrating, I'll for sure get a pimple outbreak and look like an oil slick.




I don't even want to open it, when I could trade it for something I could really use safely.

About the Essie : I got the dark purple, the "Carry On".


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, did anybody else notice that the tissue paper wasn't held together with a ribbon anymore and just had a sticker on it? I know it's so minor, but I feel like the ribbon added a kind of personal touch, like they actually put thought into their packaging and switching it for a sticker just seems so careless.


 I got a ribbon, but it wasn't really tied on the little package...it was just kind of thrown in the box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 16, 2012)

I got box 6 this month, and it wasn't bad. The Chantecaille lip gloss made the box for me...super pretty color! I can't bring myself to use the Beauty Blender...it was just thrown in the box with no wrapping or packaging and had a really strange smell. Its texture was also different from the one I already have. I did wash it, but it still just seems weird to me.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 16, 2012)

I just used my Sprout lip balm. I got the "Cocoa" scent. Something is seriously off. It has soured or spoiled , or the manufacturer just has a bad bad sense of what smells good. It reeks just like soured, dirty gym bag.



  My husband and daughter both agreed, it is really nasty. 

Too bad, because it felt really great on my lips before I had to frantically scrub it off. I am a lip balm freak and would have actually bought the whole tin full until I smelled this disaster.

Anyone else get this ?


----------



## Crossroads (Oct 16, 2012)

> Package processed by local post office[/color] JERSEY CITY, NJ [/TR] [TR] 12 Oct 2012 14:52 Shipment Acceptance at PO JERSEY CITY, NJ [/TR] [TR] 11 Oct 2012 13:29 Shipment Info Received by Post Office SPRINGFIELD, MA [/TR] [/TD][/size] [/TR] [TR]  [TD]  [/TD] [/TR] Â I finally got around to calling about this. I spoke with Crystal (sp?) at Birchbox. She said my mothers box was never in MA it was just scanned there. No reason given for the box going to New Jersey. It has never done that before. All my boxes since June go straight from Edgewood, NY to Auburn, WA then to Eugene. Her boxes as well. She said the projected delivery date of October 15th is only for UPS Mail Innovations (not real UPS) to give the box to the USPS. She was snippy and rude. I was just trying to figure it out for my mom, who was upset her box was late. I explained that I have always gotten my box within one day of the projected delivery date and it was my understanding that, that was how it worked because another Birchbox employee had explained it that way. Her response was that the girl must have been new but sorry Birchbox is not involved after it leaves the office. I get that, logistics is not their job. Being polite to their customers is though. I have worked in several different customer service jobs, I worked my way through college that way. I would never blame the customer and another of the companies employees. A polite, 'I am sorry you were given incorrect information, here is the way it is' was all I was looking for. Dear Birchbox, Stop training your employees to think its okay to be dicks. That is all. Crystal


 My box went there too, I live in California so I thought it was weird that it went the opposite direction. I just thought it was my box getting lost but it's weird that it also happened to you too.


----------



## dd62 (Oct 16, 2012)

Did anyone who got BOX 1  get a nail polish color other then Gray?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did anyone who got BOX 1  get a nail polish color other then Gray?


 I hope so! Im getting mine early I think. So I'll know either tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #1 and am very happy with it. The lip gloss is pretty amazing - not sticky and a very nice sheer color.


 What color polish?


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 2.  I have a ? about that Joanna Vargus serum. I have extremely oily skin, so I only use oil free serums and moisturizers .I can't find the ingredient list on this, but the Birchbox site says "it has serious hydrating power to brighten any skin type".
> 
> ...


 I used a little last night before going to bed. It felt really light and absorbed immediately. To me, it didn't feel greasy or oily at all. However, if you're on the fence maybe you should just trade it for something you know you'll like!



> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used my Sprout lip balm. I got the "Cocoa" scent. Something is seriously off. It has soured or spoiled , or the manufacturer just has a bad bad sense of what smells good. It reeks just like soured, dirty gym bag.
> 
> ...


 HA! I thought it smelled pretty bad too. I guess I get the chocolatey smell a little bit, but mostly just.... grossness. LOL @ sour gym bag. I was gonna make myself use it until I read this! Now every time I open it I will think of gym socks!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 16, 2012)

Did  you notice they have to review your comment before it is allowed on there site! ha


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Finally!! Someone who has the same box I am getting. Thanks for posting the pic. Although the box isn't all the great, I'm not unhappy. I have seen worse this month. And I do want to try the Mary- Lou Manizer and brow pencil.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

So for my new account, I have a tracking number listed in the account settings, but a box hasnt even been displayed yet.... LOL


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 16, 2012)

I tried the Chantecaille gloss I really liked it.  I don't wear lip gloss that much being a smoker it comes right off.  I liked this one it wasn't sticky it was very cute although it didn't have any staying power and plumping (as stated on bb) didn't happen all and all it was cute I'd buy it with points but not another way.

I got two samples of the DDF wrinkle resist bc I have to subs.  I have a medical disorder that makes my skin sag way before its time so I was okay with double sampling.  I used it last night and this morning.  It was light not gressy, made my skin glow but I also noticed the discoloration I have normally was more noticeable.  I think the price on this item is a little high but if it works (I still have quite a bit left in sample which was a surprise) i will be saving points to help with the cost.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 BTW I  normally only wear bare minerals makeup but I really did enjoy the eyeshadow


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Luna bars are 99 cents at Trader Joe's... so that makes it 3 pennies over 13.50.  

I hope Hayley and Katia restore their business core competency soon... they have Ipsy hard on their heels with their new name, image and most favorably their size, 2 full and 3 generously delux.  

I agree with prior comments that BB has the more prestige brands, but it's hard to evaluate a product based on a 1 or 2 use throw-away sample.

Both have ~100,000 subs now, very exciting.  I'm going over to IPSY when my BB runs out in April.  

Luna Luna Luna Luna Luna, if this is a brand name that is new to anyone here, please raise your hand!  No not you over in Europe, you gotta wait your turn to have Luna show up for nearly half a year..... ohhhhh maybe they'll ship them to the French!  They gave us a statue, we feed them nutritious protein bars!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did  you notice they have to review your comment before it is allowed on there site! ha


 That's how most sites operate.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 16, 2012)

I think all the west coasters are just being messed with. My box went straight from Edgewood, NY to Auburn, WA then to Eugene. Like it always does. My mom's is traveling the Drunk Turtle Express. I may have to email them since my phone call accomplished nothing.


----------



## aerofish (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel like I'm one of the few people who was happy with their box - I liked it more than last month's, actually. I even was happy I had the Luna bar as I was busy at work and didn't have time to go out and grab lunch. Though I have to admit (it was the chocolate-raspberry) that it was rather dry. The only thing that was a total waste for me was the tea packets.


----------



## amandah (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally got my box today. Something is definitely funky with the shipping this month. Mine went from edgewood,ny to windsor, ct then to albany,ny and then to my local post office. Lol. definitely delivered by the drunk turtle express!


----------



## TinaMarina (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Date/Time
> Event Name
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Crossroads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box went there too, I live in California so I thought it was weird that it went the opposite direction. I just thought it was my box getting lost but it's weird that it also happened to you too.


 This is where my box is too. I previously got an email that there was a "shipping snafu" and that the box would be shipped later than they had originally said. I don't know what it's doing in NJ! I still haven't received my box on my other account which was due to arrive today. When I first joined, my box always arrived by the projected delivery date, for the past several months it is always late. It's a good thing I check spoilers anyway because I always get that email showing me what's in my box before the box ever arrives. This also used to not happen.


----------



## tofnl (Oct 16, 2012)

I got box #11 and I wasn't too happy about it because of a spill! 1/3 of a product is gone and I got my bed full! I am not happy especially since everything else is so small and I dont like LUNA bars.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get it, youre the white knight here crusading for the retail industry. Please don't bother "educating" me about business practices, I fully understand basic business practices.
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't think I deserve the rudeness or the foul language. I run a business of my own, and I've learned a lot I didn't know before getting involved in this side of things. I was only trying to help others, including (but not exclusively) yourself, have a better perspective of how it works from the other side.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who got BOX 1  get a nail polish color other then Gray?


 I would also like to know the answer to this question... although I guess I could wait until Thursday when it's supposed to arrive here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## steps2divadom (Oct 16, 2012)

I got box 11 this month, with that silly little flower per-fekt sample and a practically empty tube of Caudalie. I emailed BB to voice my displeasure at these two samples -- and to say that I loved the REST of my samples this month, because I did -- and also made note to please spare me the "canned" replied about how exciting the per-fekt is &amp; how they're providing me a service so I don't have to brave a store. So, nicely, neither of these comments made it into my reply from them. Yay.

I got an interesting reply this evening... Sonia at BB CS seems on top of things, I appreciated it. I got points, which was nice but wasn't necessarily what I was after in my email. She also said this:

*I strongly urge you to comment on sample sizes via your feedback surveys (which I see that you diligently fill out each month). When we have concrete data about how profoundly sample size and perception affects customer perception of the product itself, as well as conversion rates, it increases the chances that more of our brand partners will provide us with bigger, better samples each month. We believe that it's in their best interest to invest in better samples, but we need your help in proving that this is actually the case!*

I don't know how many of you when you fill out your surveys comment on things like the size of the samples -- I've started to recently. I don't know how much in the long run it will help, but I did find it rather interesting that she specifically said to do so so they could work with brand partners if we're upset. So, everyone who is unhappy with sample sizes going forward (or who hasn't filled out your surveys yet), maybe make it a point in your feedback (not the reviews) to mention this, every time you're unhappy with the size? It can't hurt, at any rate.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *steps2divadom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 11 this month, with that silly little flower per-fekt sample and a practically empty tube of Caudalie. I emailed BB to voice my displeasure at these two samples -- and to say that I loved the REST of my samples this month, because I did -- and also made note to please spare me the "canned" replied about how exciting the per-fekt is &amp; how they're providing me a service so I don't have to brave a store. So, nicely, neither of these comments made it into my reply from them. Yay.
> 
> ...


Good to know; thanks for passing on the info!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 16, 2012)

People, let's be a little more considerate, shall we? No need to be condescending or so rude. Better ways to get your points across without totally insulting others.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 16, 2012)

ulta having great online sale! not sure if its in store.. nail polish is $3!!  and their GREAT foundation w/primer is $5 instead of $12.50..  an dif you dont get their catalog i know theres a $5 off coupon in allure.. sorry off topics, had to share!!!

now ON topic..  i tried the very expensive eve lom cleanser last night and woke up with THREE pimples on my chin.. 3!!  i never get pimples like that! had to be the cleanser..


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't think I deserve the rudeness or the foul language. I run a business of my own, and I've learned a lot I didn't know before getting involved in this side of things. I was only trying to help others, including (but not exclusively) yourself, have a better perspective of how it works from the other side.


 I agree with you that was some foul 



 language towards you for no reason!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* 



that's still 60 cents a tie, I made mine for 20 cents each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Quote:

Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* 




Good business practice is to charge 3x what it costs you, so I guess she is doing it right! (1 part for the cost, 1 part for the labor, 1 part for your sales taxes.)
Quote:

Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* 



I call that highway robbery

woooo labor, you cut the elastics. shit ain't worth an extra 40 cents, a 5 year old can cut elastic and tie them.

plus I got to pick my colors. 60 took me all of 15 minutes to whip out.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* 




I'm sorry, but I don't think you understand the big picture. There is more labor than simply making the elastics (tie/cut). That seller is also taking time to take pictures, upload pictures, organize a shop on etsy, handle sales inquiries, email/package/ship... If that is how she is making a living, it's not highway robbery at all. It's your choice to pay for something or not. If you prefer to make your own, good for you for saving some money. Many people are happy to pay for someone else to do the work; their time is worth that extra 40 cents. If she charged at cost, she would effectively be paying you to take her product.


> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get it, youre the white knight here crusading for the retail industry. Please don't bother "educating" me about business practices, I fully understand basic business practices.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I don't think I deserve the rudeness or the foul language. I run a business of my own, and I've learned a lot I didn't know before getting involved in this side of things. I was only trying to help others, including (but not exclusively) yourself, have a better perspective of how it works from the other side.


 Seriously! That was rude and uncalled for! This thread isnt to bash anyone! We are here to discuss what we are getting in our boxes! And if we get off topic, thats fine but there is NO need to get nasty here.

I see the retail side of all of this too. I was born into a retail family and now work retail, so I see her point. The goal is to make a profit to make a living. If you don't want to buy the bands, don't. No ones forcing you.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who got BOX 1  get a nail polish color other then Gray?


 I have the green-gray. It looks JUST like the one from last month!


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a question -- did anyone actually get this in their box? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/per-fekt-beauty-brow-perfection-gel It was in the shop under the month's stuff, but I haven't seen it in anyone's boxes.
> 
> I'm tempted to get it, but I don't feel like it'd be worth it unless if I knew if it was any good...


 I received this from another sub. It's brow gel, it works, but nothing super special imo. However, it didn't get sticky, and has a better hold than the cheaper brands like NYC's. It also comes in tinted so if you're not careful you do have to wipe excess away, but I appreciate the added tint. otherwise, you might save your money and use hairspray and an old mascara wand.


----------



## tofnl (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *steps2divadom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 11 this month, with that silly little flower per-fekt sample and a practically empty tube of Caudalie. I emailed BB to voice my displeasure at these two samples -- and to say that I loved the REST of my samples this month, because I did -- and also made note to please spare me the "canned" replied about how exciting the per-fekt is &amp; how they're providing me a service so I don't have to brave a store. So, nicely, neither of these comments made it into my reply from them. Yay.
> 
> ...


I didnt even see that the Caudalie was practically empty! I was so worried over my cleanser being spilled it took precedence over everything else! But thanks for mentioning about the sample size because I will definitely comment on that in my surveys from now on!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 16, 2012)

For those who were asking about the Essie in box 1- the color I got is called power clutch and its a deep gray with notes of green- it's amazing- my sister is already ready to snatch it from me.. Lol I was happy overall with my box- I got an Essie, Joanne Vargas serum, the princess lipgloss, Luna fiber bar, and a nice deluxe size sample of Kiel's orange blossom body cleanser (2.2 oz). Of course there's always another box that I have box envy over, but we always want what we don't have, right??


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ulta having great online sale! not sure if its in store.. nail polish is $3!!  and their GREAT foundation w/primer is $5 instead of $12.50..  an dif you dont get their catalog i know theres a $5 off coupon in allure.. sorry off topics, had to share!!!
> 
> now ON topic..  i tried the very expensive eve lom cleanser last night and woke up with THREE pimples on my chin.. 3!!  i never get pimples like that! had to be the cleanser..


 Ugh!! I hate that!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 16, 2012)

I just read somewhere on the Internet that the Essie I received was a color from the fall 2011 collection. In my opinion, this isn't right of birchbox- were getting year old product. What to do you gals think?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with you that was some foul
> 
> ...


 She didn't direct any foul language toward her. She said "fucking elastic." Now, unless a user was calling another user a "fucking elastic," that's not something to get upset about. If it were the case, I would certainly be upset about being called an elastic. How dare someone!?


----------



## mellee (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those who were asking about the Essie in box 1- the color I got is called power clutch and its a deep gray with notes of green- it's amazing- my sister is already ready to snatch it from me.. Lol
> 
> I was happy overall with my box- I got an Essie, Joanne Vargas serum, the princess lipgloss, Luna fiber bar, and a nice deluxe size sample of Kiel's orange blossom body cleanser (2.2 oz). Of course there's always another box that I have box envy over, but we always want what we don't have, right??


I'm a sucker for anything orange.  Let me know how that smells?  Got a sample from Atalier of their Orange Sanguine, along with 6 or 7 other scents.  I have never smelled perfumes I LOVE like I LOVE their scents!  But they fade before I even leave the house.  Even if I put it in my hair and clothes, it's gone right away.  Makes me so sad!  =(


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for anything orange.  Let me know how that smells?  Got a sample from Atalier of their Orange Sanguine, along with 6 or 7 other scents.  I have never smelled perfumes I LOVE like I LOVE their scents!  But they fade before I even leave the house.  Even if I put it in my hair and clothes, it's gone right away.  Makes me so sad!  =(


 i personally love it, if i ever had excess points that i didn't know what to do with, i'd spend it on this product because it's not terribly priced. i'm not super in to citrusy scents, but this is the perfect balance of orange and floral imo. i haven't actually used it yet since i just got it today but i couldn't resist opening it and smelling it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She didn't direct any foul language toward her. She said "fucking elastic." Now, unless a user was calling another user a "fucking elastic," that's not something to get upset about. If it were the case, I would certainly be upset about being called an elastic. How dare someone!?


 Lol! What would being an elastic mean in that case?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

I wrote this comment to them, emailed CS and also posted on their FB. :| I put it under a spoiler tag because it's so damn long.

I'm not really sure what to say to get your attention or to be taken seriously. I do feel like there is a lot of unnecessary and uncalled for griping, but on the other hand, people with legitimate comments and suggestions on how to improve BB are equally brushed off, or just plain ignored.   For example, according to my phone log, I called Birchbox 6 times yesterday, between 1pm-3:30pm, evenly spaced out, and my call was only picked up the 6th time. I understand Monday are very busy for you, but you can't say I didn't make an effort, and I couldn't leave a voice mail and expect to be called back at any point and time because I have to answer and make calls all the time as well.   Now onto the issue of my box: my box, Box 3, was supposedly shipped on the 10th (Wednesday) but it didn't actually update until the 14th, and according to tracking was not expected to arrive until the 19th -- though thankfully it did today. I had called yesterday because I very much wanted to take advantage of my 20% anniversary and I couldn't get enough points to reach $20 worth of points if I didn't review my products, and it would be disingenuous to review products I had not yet received. That put me in a situation of 1) not making a purchase and 2) lying in my product reviews to receive the points (because I wasn't going to purchase without the 20% coupon). Thankfully, I reached Paulina on the phone and she was very helpful and offered to honor my 20% off until after I got to try my products, but thing is -- as nice as she was about that, I know I'm not the only one with the shipping/20% off problem, and that only resolved the issue for ME, while other customers who are in the same boat may just not have been tenacious enough to call 6 times.   In regards to what I actually received -- I am not upset about the products Birchbox CHOSE for me. I understand the point of BB is to try lots of different products and sometimes you don't like them, which is fine, and sometimes you find something new you love.   However, the sample sizes for Box 3 are SIMPLY ATROCIOUS. Disregarding the "deluxue samples" issue which has been beaten to death too many times by too many customers now, I understand that Birchbox is a sampling-to-buy company. If I'm also to understand correctly, we're supposed to try the samples to see if we'd want to purchase the items full-size, preferably through Birchbox.com.   I'm going to let you in on a secret: the only product I purchased from the BB store was a a FULL-SIZED item that was sent to me in a box first. I didn't realize how much I loved this product until 2-3 weeks after receiving it and finding that I used it every day -- because I had enough of it I COULD use it for that long.   Instead in Box 3 I'm given a total of 4 beauty products: a tiny sample of Lulu's dry shampoo -- enough for 1-2 uses at most, which is certainly not enough to convince me to why I should give up the $18 dry shampoo I'm currently using, Lait-Creme which I was super excited about until I realized it was TWO PACKETS which is good enough for 2 uses, a ridiculously small sample of lip gloss, and possibly the only generously sized item: the Karuna treatment mask.   I'm still happy to try these items because I like trying new things. However, that being said, I'm not going to buy them and certainly not through BB because I don't have enough uses of these products to know if I'd be willing to shell out $16, $20, $30 for them. I love lotion and I've gotten generously sized lotions (30mL) for FREE as a sample from a beauty store because I had used it enough times to realize how much I would miss it. Not sending deluxe samples, or at least generously sized samples, is bad business for BB because no one will remember the product enough to actually want to buy it.   Another thing is Box 3's value. I did the math for the equivalent value of the box and, according to BB's store, it's as followed: Luna bar: 1/15 * $18.75 = $1.25 for one bar lipgloss: 0.008oz/0.10oz * $26 = $2.08 for the sample hair powder: 5grams/113.398grams (~4oz) * $30 = $1.32 for the sample Karuna mask: 1/4 * $28 = $7 for the mask Embryolisse creme: 4mL/30mL * 16 = $2.13 for the two packets Which gives us a total value of $13.78, only $12.53 was in actual beauty products.   In other words, I barely got the value I paid for the box, and none of the samples were big enough to make me want to buy the full-sized item. Even more than that, from a competitive standpoint, why should I give $10 to Birchbox when I can buy a $5-7 FULL-SIZED item from Ulta or Sephora that I know I need or want, pay for shipping, and still get 3-5 samples from that which will be the same tiny size as what I'm getting and pay the same amount for?   More than that, there is a sense of injustice in the fact that Boxes 1 and 2 have $30+ worth of items, and the people with the Beauty Blenders get an item that is pretty much worth $13 -- or the entire value of the box I got. And this isn't just a sense of box envy -- I didn't particularly want the Beauty Blender even. I'm not jealous of what other people receive, I'm upset over the fact that they got more than 3x the value of what that paid for and I barely did. Even if you just added on a the Essie polish ($8) which would bump it to just over $20, I would be less upset because even if the value is lower, I would have more things to try and potentially buy.   What I'm saying is, from this month's Birchbox, I got a feeling that the company didn't care about me as a client. Not only were several of my attempts to reach CS ignored or took forever to get to, my box was shipped extremely late, and I really did not get the value of what I paid for. If that's the case, why shouldn't I shop elsewhere where I'm not ignored and I'm appreciated as a customer?   I understand that it's hard to work in CS. Like I said, I receive and make calls too as part of my, and oftentimes I'm on the end of angry yelling about things I can't control. I know it's hard to be both the face/representation of a company and not actually be able to change much, but I hope that my commentary at least gets passed along. I'm trying to be as objective and fair as I can be in this email, but I am frustrated. If I didn't care about Birchbox and want to USE the service, I wouldn't have spent this much time writing out my frustrations and how I think the service could be improved -- I'd just leave and never look back.   The only thing I really want out of this commentary is to be taken seriously as a customer and to have what I said actually be regarded and not just responded to as with mindless PC things to attempt to assuage my frustrations.   Thanks for your time and consideration.
Just watch me get mindless PC bullshit as a response even though I said that's what I DIDN'T want.

Your  move, Birchbox.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 16, 2012)

I always comment on the size of samples in my reviews if I can't make a decision and state that it definitely affects my decision on purchasing or not.

on another note: I placed a small order with my points and 20% off (paid under $2) and only 2/3 items shipped. There was no email or disclosure about separate orders or WHY something didn't shipped. Anyone have this before? I emailed [email protected], but I'm just curious. It seems a bit odd as most companies usually let you know why something didn't ship or when it will.


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Oct 16, 2012)

I have not heard a word yet about my Birchbox this month. I decided to keep:

Birchbox

NB Test Tube

MyGlam/Ipsy

Love with Food


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wrote this comment to them, emailed CS and also posted on their FB. :| I put it under a spoiler tag because it's so damn long.
> 
> ...


 Well said


----------



## mlsephora (Oct 16, 2012)

I am going to go out on a limb here and say that Box 3 is quite possibly the saddest box ever...bummer for me was, I was actually excited about the hair powder...I have long hair...seriously the packet may not even be one use.


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wrote this comment to them, emailed CS and also posted on their FB. :| I put it under a spoiler tag because it's so damn long.
> 
> ...


 I seriously couldn't love this post anymore. It's so true and just so damn perfect for my feeling toward Birchbox. I'm a box number three girl as well! Let us know the response you get from BB!

Thank you for adding up the total, too. I was planning on doing that!


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 16, 2012)

Depressed Box #3 's unite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mlsephora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb here and say that Box 3 is quite possibly the saddest box ever...bummer for me was, I was actually excited about the hair powder...I have long hair...seriously the packet may not even be one use.


 Probably. I really wanted to try that lait-creme concentre! but Im happy i didnt get it since its in a foil packet,


----------



## FormosaHoney (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She didn't direct any foul language toward her. She said "fucking elastic." Now, unless a user was calling another user a "fucking elastic," that's not something to get upset about. If it were the case, I would certainly be upset about being called an elastic. How dare someone!?


 Yes the actual semantics of the 'sentence structure' does indicate that the profanity was directed towards the elastic... but I believe that all who are familiar with the English language beyond 7 years of age can discern that the adjective for the inanimate object be it something that prefaced "where's my $#)(%* beer women" and "please shave your !$*(&amp; hairy back" are really misdirected hostile expressions angled at the receiver of the sentence for their action or lack of action.  

I think it's great that one of our MUT members created her own ties and I agree that it is a nutty amount of money to pay... but they have the right to charge as they wish, that's why this is a free economy and you can never give them a penny of your hard earned money.  But the other member who cited business models is completely accurate, if you knew the mark-up on cosmetics in terms of raw material, you'd flip, not QOP the original postee.  

It's higher then any other products... well perfume maybe...  The cream that's sold for $68 was manufactured for $3 to $6, the bulk of it is spent on advertisement, hiring the mega-glam movie star, GSA (general services administration) and $3 of that goes to the PO for shipping it.  Let's allow this to be a forum of open communications where thoughts can flow freely without being spanked by profanity, directly or indirectly, pretty please?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That made me laugh.


 THAT'S ALL IT IS!!!!!!

I understand its like a new way to use the stuff, but its not really a hand crafted product, or whatever Etsy says they are supposed to be a marketplace for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 16, 2012)

The Kiel's orange blossom smells amazing- it smelled so great that I had to hop in the shower and lather up when I got home from work. I just love orange scented everything too, I swear the smell uplifts me...


----------



## Babs (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wrote this comment to them, emailed CS and also posted on their FB. :| I put it under a spoiler tag because it's so damn long.
> 
> ...


 Sadly this never made its way to the BB fb wall for others to see. Thanks for sharing on here.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly this never made its way to the BB fb wall for others to see. Thanks for sharing on here.


 It's there. It just got bumped down a couple by other people's comments. If you click on "Recent Posts by Others on BIRCHBOX" and "see all", it's the 5th comment.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She didn't direct any foul language toward her. She said "fucking elastic." Now, unless a user was calling another user a "fucking elastic," that's not something to get upset about. If it were the case, I would certainly be upset about being called an elastic. How dare someone!?


 thank you. the ties are fucking elastic, could also be a compliment to it's propensity for elasticity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

some people i think just sort of read things really quickly and take offense at them despite it not being directed at any person in particular.

but thats not really a makeup talk problem, thats a life problem, people are very self centered and are quick to want to be the one who is the victim.

and no, I don't believe that anybody here is any more elastic than the others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! What would being an elastic mean in that case?


 I don't know how somebody could construe fucking elastic into an insult, but maybe for some people their elasticity is a touchy subject  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mlsephora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb here and say that Box 3 is quite possibly the saddest box ever...bummer for me was, I was actually excited about the hair powder...I have long hair...seriously the packet may not even be one use.


 I have hair past my bum and have received the same sample before. It's probably good for 3-4 uses for most people as you just sprinkle a bit on the top of your head and brush it out, Otherwise you'll have gray hair.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used a little last night before going to bed. It felt really light and absorbed immediately. To me, it didn't feel greasy or oily at all. However, if you're on the fence maybe you should just trade it for something you know you'll like!
> ...


 
I thought the same thing when I first sniffed it - I usually hate chocolate flavored lip products and was a lil grossed out,  but once its on i feel like the smell totally changes for me. You smell less of the chocolate and more of the coconut- almost like a mounds bar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's turning out to be one of my favorite products!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like mine was from fall 2011 too


 Mine was "Lady Like" from the Fall 2011 collection.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes the actual semantics of the 'sentence structure' does indicate that the profanity was directed towards the elastic... but I believe that all who are familiar with the English language beyond 7 years of age can discern that the adjective for the inanimate object be it something that prefaced "where's my $#)(%* beer women" and "please shave your !$*(&amp; hairy back" are really misdirected hostile expressions angled at the receiver of the sentence for their action or lack of action.
> 
> ...


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 16, 2012)

I decided to write Birchbox an email telling them what I think.

Hello Birchbox!

I just wanted to take the time to tell you about my three month experience with Birchbox.

First month, I was SO excited for. Even leading up to being part of the Birchbox clan and getting off of the waiting list was exciting. I checked almost everyday, hoping for an email. My first month was great! I really got some great products and they were ALL great sizes!

Second month, I accidentally cheated and checked what was in my box. I wasn't so happy. I got some teas, a TINY Jouer sample, the Color Club nail polish, which I would've enjoyed if it weren't the chartreuse color (not your fault though), the Vasanti cleanser which I personally don't care for but was a very good size and overall a great product, and the Kate Spade Twirl. I wasn't happy for this box, but I wasn't upset either. Just overall a little disappointed in the box.

Third month, I feel like a fool for even thinking that my second month was bad. I got box number three this month. Not to sound rude or anything, but was this box a freaking joke? I get the idea of Birchbox. You SAMPLE items. So when I get a box with items I'm not a fan of, I understand. But when I get products that I can barely even use twice or even once at that, I'm really disappointed. 

The total value of my box this month:

Luna bar: 1/15 x $18.75 = $1.25 for one bar

Naked Princess lipgloss: 0.008oz/0.10oz x $26 = $2.08 for the sample

Hair Powder: 5grams/113.398grams (~4oz) x $30 = $1.32 for the sample

Karuna mask: 1/4 x $28 = $7 for the mask

Embryolisse creme: 4mL/30mL x 16 = $2.13 for the two packets

Total value of box: $13.78.

I got what I paid for, I know that. But when I see people getting boxes with Beauty Blenders and Essie nail polishes and huge sizes of the DDF cleansers, I'm upset. I know you're trying to fit our profiles, which personally are bullshit. (Excuse my language.) They don't fit us at all. I went with BB because I thought y'all were very organized and had great customer service. I was going to go with MyGlam/Ipsy before I found out about Birchbox and fell in love. I'm honestly thinking about canceling my account and going with Ipsy. Everyone gets the same value and everyone gets the same products.

Birchbox, I sincerely care about your company. If I didn't care, I wouldn't be writing this very in depth email.

I feel stupid for complaining about a box I only pay ten dollars a month for, but I just don't feel very important in the rapidly growing business that is Birchbox. And actually spending ten dollars is actually kind of a splurge for me each month. I'm a college kid barely making it by. My ten dollars could go to my hour and a half commute everyday instead of this company.

I wanna stick around, but with the way things are going, it isn't looking promising.

Thank you very much for your time and I hope that my feedback is taken into consideration.

Have a wonderful day!
What do y'all think? Maybe if more of us do this, they'll take our comments into consideration.


----------



## lauravee (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just read somewhere on the Internet that the Essie I received was a color from the fall 2011 collection. In my opinion, this isn't right of birchbox- were getting year old product. What to do you gals think?


 I don't mind at all. Essie's current collection really has no major variations from things they have done in the past (you can see some comparisons here: http://polishorperish.blogspot.com/2012/08/essie-fall-2012-stylenomics.html). The same types of colors have been in style for a few years now, so it's not like we are getting anything dated. That said, I did find it misleading that they showed one group of colors on their site and then shipped out another - but since I own almost every color from their "goop fall picks" i was pleasantly shocked to get something I didn't have!


----------



## Melsy17 (Oct 16, 2012)

Just realized nothing in my box was wrapped up all cute and tied with a ribbon or even sealed with those cheesy birchbox stickers. What gives? Box 3 btw.


----------



## astokes (Oct 16, 2012)

I got Box #3. It was honestly the first time I've been disappointed with a BB so far.

I already know I like CERTAIN flavors of LUNA bars. (definitely not lemon zest though!)

I can't blame them for not knowing that though since I haven't received a LUNA bar from them before. (I did get a LARA bar at the beginning of the year though)

The Naked Princess lip gloss sample is pretty darn small. It is packaged nicely however. I wish there was more because it's actually a gloss I would use!

The hair powder isn't exciting due to me getting it from a trade with my sister a while back, guess that's not BB's fault either though.

Foil packets will be the death of me. Lol.

I won't be cancelling though.


----------



## Wednesday Adams (Oct 16, 2012)

> thank you. the ties are fucking elastic, could also be a compliment to it's propensity for elasticity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  some people i think just sort of read things really quickly and take offense at them despite it not being directed at any person in particular. but thats not really a makeup talk problem, thats a life problem, people are very self centered and are quick to want to be the one who is the victim. and no, I don't believe that anybody here is any more elastic than the others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Stop, you sound so ignorant in this thread. You and that other troll knew what the sentiment behind that original comment was. I think you should be banned for personal attacks, especially those that have nothing to do with the thread. Please learn how to reply to a user with respect, especially when they are only trying to help.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 16, 2012)

naw man, if you buy them from twistband they're at least $2 a hairtie. for a company that's run entirely online--probably staffed by very few people--and who spends (comparably) little on marketing, they _are_ definitely making a profit. they cut traditional marketing costs in very smart ways--I don't think they even advertise outside of sample sub companies. since their product is essentially a raw material (granted, it's cut and tied) which in itself costs close to nothing. partnering with birchbox is a match made in heaven. subscribers + social media hype = their marketing strategy.

my only gripe is that they fray terribly, and look really gross really fast. If they sewed a hem, it would last 1000x longer. since $2 is pretty expensive for a single hairband, they don't last long.



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you buy them from twistband they are nearly a dollar a piece!


 birchbox features a lot of companies that take raw materials (or rather, things the company didn't produce) and reinvents them--it's a win-win for everyone. like that chinese finger-trap packaging plastic, as brush guards.


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally got my box! #23. I don't mind this box at all, but is it sad that the most exciting thing for me is the tea?  I recently found out I'm lactose intolerant (living in Wisconsin... yes), so instead of my coffee/cream obsession, I've been leaning more toward teas.

I'm not really impressed with the Mox lip balm - it smells good, but I have other (cheaper) balms that seem to work the same.

Anyway, I think I'm going to cash in my points and cancel... which I'll probably regret.  I've had some great boxes, but I'm nervous about where this company is headed.  Also, as a college student, my bank account can't take $20 a month anymore.  I think I'll stick with MyGlam/Ipsy for a bit and see where things go.

I'll be creeping on the BB threads though to live vicariously through all of you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 16, 2012)

^ lol I'm doing the same, cashing in my points and cancelling. it's definitely worth it for people who have discovered new brands and found products they love, but after a year and $100 I didn't really gain much. I mean there were products I enjoyed trying, but nothing I discovered and loved.



> Originally Posted by *Wednesday Adams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Stop, you sound so ignorant in this thread. You and that other troll knew what the sentiment behind that original comment was. I think you should be banned for personal attacks


 did you really make an account a couple minutes ago, _just _to add append to some series of replies by random users? for personal attacks, calling people "TROLLS" isn't really the high road. nor is making a separate account to state something.


----------



## dawallewein (Oct 16, 2012)

....What?? Huh??? ...Oh, sorry...I was napping.  Just hangin' out here STILL waiting for my Birchbox to come...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Claudia Marcus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not heard a word yet about my Birchbox this month. I decided to keep:
> 
> ...


 you mean you havent got your shipping email?


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chrissymarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would happily mail you a $10 starbucks giftcard for that.


 I just saw this ... my notification emails don't want to work right ... but I would have happily make that trade!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Depressed Box #3 's unite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know! When I looked at my "sneak peek" I couldn't believe from the "5" deluxe samples actually one really is the lipgloss. Everything else is a foil sample! What the heck happened to 4-5 *DELUXE *samples! If I wanted 5 foil samples I could just order something from Sephora about $10.00 (they have so many great items on sale). Right now Sephora is giving 5 SAMPLES including foil samples to perfume samples &amp; sometimes even deluxe samples if you get lucky. I also read your e-mail that you sent Birchbox and couldn't have said it better!

I have yet to receive my box, but not looking forward it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wednesday Adams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stop, you sound so ignorant in this thread. You and that other troll knew what the sentiment behind that original comment was. I think you should be banned for personal attacks, especially those that have nothing to do with the thread. Please learn how to reply to a user with respect, especially when they are only trying to help.


 Ha, okay from an account that has 1 post. Like I can't tell who make this account. People who make second accounts to call people anonymously out are the trolls.

I stand by my words, and everything I said was in relation to topics discussed through out all three thousand posts, and if I put the entire exchange into one thread and explained what I meant, you would see it was not as much of a personal attack as it was general displeasure with the exorbitant prices 

I agree it is easy to misconstrue tone and intent in text based conversations, I will watch my words and make it explicitly clear what I mean in cases where things can be taken multiple ways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Consider this an apology.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> naw man, if you buy them from twistband they're at least $2 a hairtie. for a company that's run entirely online--probably staffed by very few people--and who spends (comparably) little on marketing, they _are_ definitely making a profit. they cut traditional marketing costs in very smart ways--I don't think they even advertise outside of sample sub companies. since their product is essentially a raw material (granted, it's cut and tied) which in itself costs close to nothing. partnering with birchbox is a match made in heaven. subscribers + social media hype = their marketing strategy.
> 
> ...


 I have been melting the edges of all the twistbands (2 on one account and 2 on the other) that I have gotten from Birchbox. I am pretty sure twistband is at most 3 people, working from home selling them only through their e commerce site. I had only heard of Emi-Jay before Twistband was samples. They must be making at least a 400% profit on each tie. It has to be pretty lucrative, a lot of people are selling them now, heck I would sell them, I could undercut them all and still make a ton of profit.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 16, 2012)

I think a lot of us are disappointed with the sample sizes. I have a box 3 (not delivered yet) and a box 23. That being said MOST of the boxes are of decidedly higher value than the $10 we've paid for. The ones that are not *cough* box 3 *cough* are still worth the $10, especially when you take shipping in consideration. Even less than satisfactory shipping.  And the drunk turtles are cute on one's doorstep. 

Yes, the boxes with higher value are sometimes tiny vials of expensive products, but a lot of us would never spend $100 just to try something. For me that's part of the fun of birchbox. Some things I've tried I would have never tried on my own or even have access to the brands. They are still fulfilling  that part of the service for me. And while it's disappointing that I've still yet to get a beauty blender, there are full size products in some of the boxes. I wasn't lucky this month, but maybe next month I will be. That has always been an issue with us on the boards. That being said, there does seem to be an increase of the packets. Those are disappointing to the consumer and I'm not sure why companies still use them since so many of us file those away and never get around to trying the product they spent money on handing out for free. I wish birchbox would only send a packet or vial of perfume per box, as receiving a box full of those stupid things can be irritating. It might be worth $13, but it doesn't feel like it. 

Even still, I was disappointed when I opened up my box 23 and saw all the tiny products. I didn't realize that the mox lip lipbutter was half of the full size because it's fairly tiny. I was lucky that they changed the flavors of tea sent, because last month I was sent tea on my other account and had a fairly bad allergic reaction. I'm still glad that they send food and tea as extras because it has introduced me to some new staples (mightyleaf, zhena, kind bars), as well as reunited me with some old loves (sweet riot and luna bars). As long as they aren't replacing one of our samples I don't feel that it's an issue, although I do wish they'd remove the peanut samples. While I'm not allergic it's very common and shouldn't be included.

I guess what I'm trying to say, despite my rambling, is that I think we're increasing each others frustrations. We've always been upset with some of these problems that seem to be part of the risk with this type of service. Some members have even expressed that they were always happy with their boxes before they came on here and were influenced by other's boxes and opinions. I'm not saying that there aren't some issues, but I think we're gradually making them bigger than they are. Even billing has come under fire lately when they have always stated that we'd be billed around the 1st of the month and they'd try to ship by the 10th. The shipping is messed up and we're turning it into two issues.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> naw man, if you buy them from twistband they're at least $2 a hairtie. for a company that's run entirely online--probably staffed by very few people--and who spends (comparably) little on marketing, they _are_ definitely making a profit. they cut traditional marketing costs in very smart ways--I don't think they even advertise outside of sample sub companies. since their product is essentially a raw material (granted, it's cut and tied) which in itself costs close to nothing. partnering with birchbox is a match made in heaven. subscribers + social media hype = their marketing strategy.
> 
> ...


 Throw them in a lingerie bag every once in a while. The dryer isn't the best for elastics but it does clean and shrink the elastics to look like new again.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 16, 2012)

I got a gray polish with box 1


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dawallewein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 16, 2012)

Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* 



Wow, I don't think I deserve the rudeness or the foul language. I run a business of my own, and I've learned a lot I didn't know before getting involved in this side of things. I was only trying to help others, including (but not exclusively) yourself, have a better perspective of how it works from the other side.

I agree! Let's all just chill out and try to respect each other. This is a beauty forum where we discuss Birchbox, not the merits of profit margins. Whatever your thinking you do NOT have the right to speak to any of us that way.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 16, 2012)

dear dear sweeties...  lets all take a breath.. lets remember what we are all here to do.. talk about our BB's..  i know tensions got high... . buts lets all chill and get along.. i think what keeps us together as a group is respect..  so lets just &lt;3 each other.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha, okay from an account that has 1 post. Like I can't tell who make this account. People who make second accounts to call people anonymously out are the trolls.
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ lol I'm doing the same, cashing in my points and cancelling. it's definitely worth it for people who have discovered new brands and found products they love, but after a year and $100 I didn't really gain much. I mean there were products I enjoyed trying, but nothing I discovered and loved.
> 
> did you really make an account a couple minutes ago, _just _to add append to some series of replies by random users? for personal attacks, calling people "TROLLS" isn't really the high road. nor is making a separate account to state something.


For the record, I am not ashamed to speak for myself and would not make a separate account to make a comment. I also am not in the habit of calling people trolls or other names. (I am, of course, assuming this is the implication.) I admit, I did notice this poster had only one post and thought it was an interesting way to debut as well. I also am sure that many will choose not to believe that I am being honest here, but I obviously have no way to prove otherwise, so I guess I will have to deal with that. I would truthfully probably assume the same if I were looking in from the outside.

That being said, gypsiemagic, I do see your point, and I don't think it's wrong that we disagree. I do feel that your posts were unnecessarily hostile toward me personally, but as you stated, it is easy to misconstrue tone. As I said, there were many things I didn't know before going into business. My intention was merely to inform, not to condescend or otherwise generate hostility. I apologize if that was the impression given.

I would be happy if the conversation did not continue further. I apologize to the community for unintentionally turning this thread ugly. Maybe we can turn it back around? Where's Jannie with the late-night hyper commentary?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Throw them in a lingerie bag every once in a while. The dryer isn't the best for elastics but it does clean and shrink the elastics to look like new again.


At first I thought this said "throw in a lingerie item every once in a while." THAT would certainly make BB more interesting!


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 16, 2012)

Has anyone used the Eve Lom cleanser yet? I have combination skin that I maintain with a combo of Proactiv, Bare Minerals and freaking prayer. I consider my face a delicate eco system that I do not want to disturb. That said I loved the DDF cleanser I got a few months ago and added it into the mix. It gave me a nice glow and not one pimple (mind blown) I have heard amazing things about the Eve Lom but if it makes me break out I will cry goopy tears of rage. I try to try everything in my Birchbox, unless I trade it with my mom for something else. My mind is open I just want to know what I am in for.

Also the Kusmi Euphoria tea is so good! I could drink it all day. I would have to live in the bathroom, but it would be worth it.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second box. I got different items than what showed on my page. I was supposed to get box #22 but not sure which # the one I got was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a lot of us are disappointed with the sample sizes. I have a box 3 (not delivered yet) and a box 23. That being said MOST of the boxes are of decidedly higher value than the $10 we've paid for. The ones that are not *cough* box 3 *cough* are still worth the $10, especially when you take shipping in consideration. Even less than satisfactory shipping.  And the drunk turtles are cute on one's doorstep.
> 
> ...


 i dont like to stir the pot.. but i agree.. i cant remember the name of the sub service, but i know there is one where you pick your own samples.. otherwise, if you do BB, knowing its all a gamble, its kinda hard to complain too much.. we cant expect BB to curtail 100% to each of our needs..  and like it was mentioned, alot of the fun is to try things we wouldnt have normally thought we would like.. i know for a FACT, about half of what i have bought on BB, are items i thought i would hate in my box.. just my 2 cents. take it as you will.....


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the Eve Lom cleanser yet? I have combination skin that I maintain with a combo of Proactiv, Bare Minerals and freaking prayer. I consider my face a delicate eco system that I do not want to disturb. That said I loved the DDF cleanser I got a few months ago and added it into the mix. It gave me a nice glow and not one pimple (mind blown) I have heard amazing things about the Eve Lom but if it makes me break out I will cry goopy tears of rage. I try to try everything in my Birchbox, unless I trade it with my mom for something else. My mind is open I just want to know what I am in for.
> 
> Also the Kusmi Euphoria tea is so good! I could drink it all day. I would have to live in the bathroom, but it would be worth it.


 i tried it w the cloth last night.. it didnt agree w my combo skin.. just my take on it.. i woke up w 3 pimples on my chin.. and that isnt like me..


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 16, 2012)

that's very true--and for a lot of people, it is worth it if they discover something great. but if you think about cost in terms of value to _you_, that really depends on each person (e.g. accessibility to items). they probably pay a hefty bulk fee to offer free shipping, but per box shipping costs very little for them. so if shipping costs very little--and the samples in someone's box were all free-size that they themselves essentially got for almost nothing--I see the $10 on our part as less of a value.

you could objectively measure the worth of a freebie-size sample you'd find anywhere like Sephora, by volume compared to the full version, but they're essentially free advertising tools, and birchbox didn't pay much if anything. like, one of my past boxes was a $6 razor and some free samples. The list price of the razor was like $10, but I could get it on amazon for much cheaper with free shipping. So to me, that box wasn't worth much (not to mention I have two razors--lolol who doesn't own a razor?). but if you measured like, the cost of a perfume sample and everything, and the list price of the razor, it's definitely over $10. just me personally, I haven't discovered anything great in the year I've subbed. some boxes were really fun to try--and that was definitely worth the money for me--but in others there was essentially nothing to try.



> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a lot of us are disappointed with the sample sizes. I have a box 3 (not delivered yet) and a box 23. That being said MOST of the boxes are of decidedly higher value than the $10 we've paid for. The ones that are not *cough* box 3 *cough* are still worth the $10, especially when you take shipping in consideration. Even less than satisfactory shipping.  And the drunk turtles are cute on one's doorstep.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At first I thought this said "throw in a lingerie item every once in a while." THAT would certainly make BB more interesting!


 where is the like button on here? lol


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 17, 2012)

Did you like the cloth? Was it a good exfoliator? Maybe I will skip the cleanser. I have no use for a pimply chin at 30.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Throw them in a lingerie bag every once in a while. The dryer isn't the best for elastics but it does clean and shrink the elastics to look like new again.


 is this like a magical trick I have never heard of before? I use mine for a couple weeks and they get kinda sketchy looking (my ends don't fray, I seal them) but just generally fugly.

Thankfully I still have that silly laundry soap for delicates Birchbox sent in last years october box (LOL). When I get enough sketchy ones I will use that and wash em. 

Also for those who want to get even craftier, the elastics take really well to hair dye, I accidentally used a nude on while washing out some pink peek a boos I was putting in, it made a really pretty tie die pattern.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okie, no hard feelings, though there have been other duplicate account holders ousted by Zadi, they can check the IP address where you made the account from. I'll choose to believe you in this case, and guess there is just an anonymous troll amongst us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll agree with lechatonrose that yes, there are issues with Birchbox, but feel our commentary on any subject good or bad can blow it up and snowball it into something more. I like the idea of limiting foils or tiny samples to one product per box. I would be fine with that. In regards to the insults and whatnot, sometimes the use of profanity sets the comment over the edge. Tone and use of words can be mistrued. It's not the same as a regular conversation, where you can hear and see the people. I am a person who has to double check before I post because I normally can come across bluntly and like to "color" my language, which is offensive to some. I've still come across as biting and offensive at times, though. We can all at least censure ourselves so to still be respectful, whether or not we have conflicting thoughts and ideas. Concerning the new account commentary, we don't know that the person is a regular member adding an account or maybe one of the many lurkers. They could be a troll themselves. Let's ignore and see if they stick around. That'll be a testament to what or who they really may be.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okie, no hard feelings, though there have been other duplicate account holders ousted by Zadi, they can check the IP address where you made the account from. I'll choose to believe you in this case, and guess there is just an anonymous troll amongst us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good point with the IPs; wish I knew how to check that! Thank you for choosing to believe me (not sure I would if I weren't _me_!).

I really appreciate when folks use their own picture for their avatar. I noticed recently some users doing this and it positively impacted how I felt about their posts, so I copied. I'm typically very private in my online presence, but I wanted to encourage others to do the same by my example, as others did unknowingly for me.

[Edited for clarity.]


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 17, 2012)

definitely didn't intend to pinpoint anyone, I was just calling out the hypocrisy of whomever it was that felt the need to comment. I wasn't really following that whole side conversation anyway, and I'm sure it wasn't you. but whoever it was, was either trolling on the fact that they were trolling by name-calling 'trolls', or they were just being silly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I admit, I did notice this poster had only one post and thought it was an interesting way to debut as well. I also am sure that many will choose not to believe that I am being honest here, but I obviously have no way to prove otherwise, so I guess I will have to deal with that. I would truthfully probably assume the same if I were looking in from the outside.


 lol I'm just a suuper private person. I don't even like the privacy features on fb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I started feeling like it's so much more open and honest to have someone's real face next to their commentary.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you like the cloth? Was it a good exfoliator? Maybe I will skip the cleanser. I have no use for a pimply chin at 30.


 i like the cloth.. i used it tonight with my reg cleanser...  try it..  i dont think the cloth will hurt..  nor will the cleanser for that matter.. i dont have sensitive skin, but there are some products that affect me and not others..  who knows...............


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2012)

Ladies, please remember the Terms of Service. I and the rest of the moderating staff do not like having to step in to reprimand people for fighting so please no more.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lets turn it around! so what i liked about my bb was this _______. i like my amika hair mask..  you?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol I'm just a suuper private person. I don't even like the privacy features on fb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 Oh, I agree! I certainly mean nothing against those who don't use their own pic. I just tend to find it is friendlier to see someone's face than a random pic. I only moved away from that myself, as I said, a few weeks ago, and even then, only because I noticed some other regular members doing so and I was amazed at how much it influenced my feelings about their posts (in a positive way).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> definitely didn't intend to pinpoint anyone, I was just calling out the hypocrisy of whomever it was that felt the need to comment. I wasn't really following that whole side conversation anyway, and I'm sure it wasn't you. but whoever it was, was either trolling on the fact that they were trolling by name-calling 'trolls', or they were just being silly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I appreciate that; thank you.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 17, 2012)

for those of you who had it in your box, how was the dry shampoo?





I have $30 in points, and I'm debating what to spend it on. I'm still on the lookout for a great dry shampoo--I've tried a bunch  (all spray formulas) I didn't have any luck, so I think a powder would be better for me.

does it go on clear or white? I've heard of people with dark hair DIY'ing their own with cocoa powder and corn starch, I might do the same..


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lets turn it around! so what i liked about my bb was this _______. i like my amika hair mask..  you?


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't gotten my box yet (sad trombone sound), but I'm looking forward to the essie polish, even if it's super similar to the color I got just last month in my Sept. BB (which I haven't yet opened).

I'm also looking forward to the Kiehl's, as I haven't tried many of their products and I hear such great things about them. I also love anything orange!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 i LOVE kiehls! i and i hear the size is good! you can NEVER go wrong with kiehls.. in my opinion! meooow!

also.. even if the essie is similar to what you have, makes a great gift! i cant tell you how many lil gift baskets i have made with my extra goodies! so.. its all a win win! yay! hugs doll!


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 17, 2012)

What I liked about my BB was...a mystery since its still not here! I do see a little confusion about the Eve Lom cleanser, though (which I am _dying _to try). It is a balm that you take a maybe pea sized amount of and rub into your skin - it is thick and grainy at first but softens and melts from your body heat. You then wet the muslin cloth with hot water and hold it to your face for a few seconds and repeat this step 3x - you don't apply more cleanser each time, just rewet the cloth with hot water. This helps open the pores and soften the cleanser even more. Then you use the cloth to remove the cleanser by rubbing gently and finally wet the cloth with cold water and press it to your face to refresh your skin. It is sort of spa-like. It seems like some people love it and some people hate it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

> for those of you who had it in your box, how was the dry shampoo?
> 
> I have $30 in points, and I'm debating what to spend it on. I'm still on the lookout for a great dry shampoo--I've tried a bunch Â (all spray formulas) I didn't have any luck, so I think a powder would be better for me. does it go on clear or white? I've heard of people with dark hair DIY'ing their own with cocoa powder and corn starch, I might do the same..


 Cocoa powder? Interesting, never heard that. I'm a fan of DIY, but rarely finish the D part lol! I'm up to 350 in points, have a 20% coupon about to expire and no box to review(stumbling on the drunken turtle party bus!). My coupon is going to expire and I'll probably keep adding to my points. Boscia BB cream is high on my wishlist, but sold out..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the Amika masque, but have LOTS of sample packs(thanks to swaps)..maybe the MaryLouManizer... Oohh the options lol


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 17, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* 



lets turn it around! so what i liked about my bb was this _______. i like my amika hair mask..  you?

 
So far the Orofluido makes me have Pantene commercial hair. Its shinny, bouncy and my flyaways are tamed. If it holds up all week I am purchasing it. The Kusmi Euphoria is also really tastey.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes on Kiehl's products! I am jelly of you lucky ladies getting that brand this month!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those of you who had it in your box, how was the dry shampoo?
> 
> ...


I got that a few months ago, and was super excited about it because a dark haired friend of mine swears by it.  I was planning to buy the full size before ever trying it out. When I got the sample...meh. I used it maybe 3 times. It just didn't seem to absorb oils and make my scalp feel fresh enough to make it worth skipping a shampoo. By the end of day 2 with the hair powder I'd be driven to insanity by the itchy not-clean feeling. I ended up not even finishing the sample packet. Also I thought I would adore the smell but I didn't like it much after all.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those of you who had it in your box, how was the dry shampoo?
> 
> ...


 I really love this product! Even though the sample is small, it lasts a LONG TIME (still haven't had to make full size purchase but will do so one my sample finishes) and I have almost waist length really thick dark brown hair. I've had the same sample for months now.

I've tried Psst and Suave brand dry shampoo aerosol sprays and they really don't even compare to this powder. The powder itself is slightly off white but once applied to my really dark brown roots it's clear. Doesn't leave any residue and doesn't show at all.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far the Orofluido makes me have Pantene commercial hair. Its shinny, bouncy and my flyaways are tamed. If it holds up all week I am purchasing it. The Kusmi Euphoria is also really tastey.


 thats so awesome! what is your hair type? i have super baby fine hair,  booooooooooooo (




)


----------



## melonz (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dawallewein* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha! My box is, without fail, late every month (going by the tracking number estimate), but I actually got mine earlier than usual this month since I think it was one of the first boxes to go out. I'm in Seattle!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far the Orofluido makes me have Pantene commercial hair. Its shinny, bouncy and my flyaways are tamed. If it holds up all week I am purchasing it. The Kusmi Euphoria is also really tastey.


Now THAT is a hair product I would buy! I might have to try to trade for it to see for myself!


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did  you notice they have to review your comment before it is allowed on there site! ha


 I was going to say that too.....it makes me think about how biased the comments *may* be. I want people's real opinions, not opinions that are seemingly pick and choose...


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thats so awesome! what is your hair type? i have super baby fine hair,  booooooooooooo (
> 
> ...


 I have really thick hair that is prone to getting oily. I can not go a day without washing it unless I just keep it up. It is curly but I blow it out every morning.


----------



## astokes (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 17, 2012)

I loove the Mary Lou Manizer! lol I don't want to overhype it and get people disappointed, but if you don't already have a highlighter you like, I'd definitely consider it. it's kind of like a white-gold color--_really_ shimmery, without being outright glittery and noticeable. 

though you could technically use your favorite finely-milled shimmery eyeshadow as a cheek highlighter as well--it'd probably have the same effect. I just find that a lot of shimmery blushes/highlighters for cheeks tend to use chunkier glitter, which I don't really like as much.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ..maybe the MaryLouManizer... Oohh the options lol


 haha I'll update you on the cocoa powder/cornstarch stuff. I'd feel kind of weird putting food powder in my hair, but it seems like the Lulu stuff is already food-based (corn starch, rice powder, etc)


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lets turn it around! so what i liked about my bb was this _______. i like my amika hair mask..  you?


 I liked my Luna bar. . .


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked my Luna bar. . .


 i think i ate my luna bar before i went thru my whole box ! hahahahaa


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked my Luna bar. . .


 I'm probably having it for breakfast.

This is good because I'm always scrambling for breakfast. That's why I'm not complaining about it. XD Size of full luna bar + banana = good breakfast.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think i ate my luna bar before i went thru my whole box ! hahahahaa


I hope I get the Choc-Rasp one in my box picture... I got a peanut butter chocolate one in a previous box and was disappointed because I didn't think I'd like it much. I very reluctantly ate it and LOVED it! I then went to the grocery store and bought three different kinds, one of which was the Lemon one (because I love lemony sweet things). I found the Lemon one mealy and yucky and never opened the coconut choc one. Chocolate raspberry sounds delicious though!


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's just to keep out spammy/profane/inappropriate/personal info. reviews. If you go look at some of the reviews on there, they are definitely not all positive.


 After a second look, you are totally right! Lol i had been looking at "top rated" products in the BB store haha

Also i noticed people talking about the Dry shampoo... Is this sample BB sent out a spray or a power form? Just wondering.

My absolute favorite Dry shampoo is Batiste hint of color blonde. It works wonders for my hair, gives some volume, gets rid of oil and since it's for blonde hair it lightens my roots! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a second look, you are totally right! Lol i had been looking at "top rated" products in the BB store haha
> 
> ...


 wait.. what? dry shampoo? blonde hair?  thats me! do tell please/..............


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the Eve Lom cleanser yet? I have combination skin that I maintain with a combo of Proactiv, Bare Minerals and freaking prayer. I consider my face a delicate eco system that I do not want to disturb. That said I loved the DDF cleanser I got a few months ago and added it into the mix. It gave me a nice glow and not one pimple (mind blown) I have heard amazing things about the Eve Lom but if it makes me break out I will cry goopy tears of rage. I try to try everything in my Birchbox, unless I trade it with my mom for something else. My mind is open I just want to know what I am in for.
> 
> Also the Kusmi Euphoria tea is so good! I could drink it all day. I would have to live in the bathroom, but it would be worth it.


 I tried the Eve Lom cleanser with the cloth.  We are on the same eco system with our faces!  I am a die hard Bare Minerals girl and only have to Proactiv it now once in awhile due to Bare working so great on my skin No Break Outs 



.  Anyway followed the directions it says to wash 3xs (yes you heard right 3xs) and frankly my face wasn't even clean.  So I am voting its a dud.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you like the cloth? Was it a good exfoliator? Maybe I will skip the cleanser. I have no use for a pimply chin at 30.


 Skip the cloth!  To me it just seemed like a rag you used to long and was paper thin but your to broke to throw it away so you keep using it.  I threw it away!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good point with the IPs; wish I knew how to check that! Thank you for choosing to believe me (not sure I would if I weren't _me_!).
> ...


 I believe, though don't quote me on it, that there is a specific clause somewhere in the terms of service that say you can't have multiple accounts. 

That might be from some other forum though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I like the real avatars because the ones that are default like they pink eyeshadow one confuse me as to who is posting, Its MUCH easier to remember pictures than names, especially when posts are happening quickly.

My boyfriend has an extremely public internet presence mainly for business purposes, so slowly I have learned to just accept I can't keep things private, so I just use ya know common sense (some people on the internet are a little lacking in this department)  about posting detailed information, so I prefer when people use pictures that are ambiguous (like not showing personal identifiers like tattoos or easily identifiable backgrounds) but still show you are indeed a person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus I love my avatar, its with one of my boyfriend's very best friends, Trey Songz, whom I adore to no end.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Woah! Got back from dinner and catching up on covert affairs and the debate and all these missed posts!

Update on my shipping: (box#1 on west coast arrival) It arrived here near me! I was estimated to arrive on the 18th and it looks like its coming a day early! I really hope that the nail color is different! Its seems like all box#1s gets power clutch, and since both my subs are getting the same one, I really hope they are different. I want lady like  or master plan so bad!!! neo whimisical seems cute too! Carry on, size matters and power clutch seems like colors that I will probably not use since i can only use light neutrals for work (my go to is all hail the queen from BL) So we'll see tomorrow! fingers crossed, but cant expect much...  If I dont get any of the colors I want, Ill probably wait till they are back in stock and use my pts to get them. Unless someone wants to trade.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes on Kiehl's products! I am jelly of you lucky ladies getting that brand this month!


 Birchbox claims I will be getting the shower gel, but I am not trusting them this month until its in my grubby little mitts.

I have NEVER had Birchbox, Myglam and Glossybox all be in my mailbox at ones, but I have a feeling this is what is going to happen this month. 

we have a kiehl's store in SF, but its always packed put the door busy.

All I have is a hand cream a friend left at my apartment

it has no smell though, so its not really that fun.

I hope they lychee scent isn't super sweet, I have smelled nice lychee scents and I have smelled awful lychee scents.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Skip the cloth!  To me it just seemed like a rag you used to long and was paper thin but your to broke to throw it away so you keep using it.  I threw it away!


 


> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Eve Lom cleanser with the cloth.  We are on the same eco system with our faces!  I am a die hard Bare Minerals girl and only have to Proactiv it now once in awhile due to Bare working so great on my skin No Break Outs
> 
> ...


 Ok, they will go to my mom then. Why risk it. Thanks for the advice. Bare Minerals changed the way I view makeup. I suffered through high school and college looking busted because nothing worked. Now I get compliments all the time. Craziness.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess I, too, will be another one who is going to be cashing in my points and canceling after this box. I have Box #1 and I'm not really looking forward to the grey Essie polish. I still haven't tried to trade my color club cobalt blue polish from last month (I was really hoping for the rose gold, but no luck there!). Jeez...speaking of trades, you should see the box I've accumulated of unused BB items over the past few months! I didn't really know about the trading system because i'm new to the site  I had a very bad experience with CS just a few days ago. A few emails back and forth about the extremely late shipping even though I was billed on the 1st. And they, like a lot of people here, sent me typical canned emails. To top it off, I was treated pretty badly after spending $60 about two months ago and having my first shipment arrive horribly packaged and damaged. The makeup (bronzer, an eyeshadow, and a box of tea) I purchased was damaged so badly that it was a fine powder was everywhere when I opened the box. They replaced the empty eyeshadow pan, but it also arrived in the same condition the second time -- although full, and they sent me an email with the third attempt and a link to a youtube video showing how to salvage an eyeshadow that had been dropped on the floor or crushed LOL. She used the phrase "you're basically getting a free eyeshadow!" Woo! It had taken a month to get an $18 eyeshadow that wasn't damaged and crushed, but I finally had one! Anyways, thanks for letting me rant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is this like a magical trick I have never heard of before? I use mine for a couple weeks and they get kinda sketchy looking (my ends don't fray, I seal them) but just generally fugly.
> 
> ...


 Lol, i'm not sure, but my husband did laundry to help me out and didn't check my pockets. It came out all shiny and new looking, so I've done it a few times since and it's served me well so far.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been out at the MAC Glamour Daze event (which was insane), so I missed this whole fiasco. I lol-ed at being condescended to and being called a troll. My sincerest apologies for any forthcoming cuss words. I was raised by sailors. However, yes, back to the topic at hand. Still no email for my replacement box. I'm not sure why they even bother sending me a whole new box. That doesn't seem very economical or fair. Some people are getting duplicates, and I'm getting extras? I can't complain, but it makes me feel bad for others.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 17, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i alot of the fun is to try things we wouldnt have normally thought we would like.. i know for a FACT, about half of what i have bought on BB, are items i thought i would hate in my box.. just my 2 cents. take it as you will.....
Ditto!

Quote: Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

for those of you who had it in your box, how was the dry shampoo?





I have $30 in points, and I'm debating what to spend it on. I'm still on the lookout for a great dry shampoo--I've tried a bunch  (all spray formulas) I didn't have any luck, so I think a powder would be better for me.

does it go on clear or white? I've heard of people with dark hair DIY'ing their own with cocoa powder and corn starch, I might do the same..

 
I have dark brown hair and have used cornstarch before. It works just as well but doesn't smell nice and you have to brush a couple strokes more, nbd really. One of these days I'm going to add some essential oil to that and see how it goes. The cocoa powder is unnecessary, and thinking about it has my scalp all itchy lol



> Originally Posted by *Lisa Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I, too, will be another one who is going to be cashing in my points and canceling after this box. I have Box #1 and I'm not really looking forward to the grey Essie polish. I still haven't tried to trade my color club cobalt blue polish from last month (I was really hoping for the rose gold, but no luck there!). Jeez...speaking of trades, you should see the box I've accumulated of unused BB items over the past few months! I didn't really know about the trading system because i'm new to the site
> 
> ...


 Even if you don't trade, you should try the samples you think you don't like and won't give/trade to others. Some of the samples I hated the most upon receiving have been my favourites! As for the shipping, they typically try to bill near the 1st and ship later. Most sample companies in the way that they bill then ship week(s) later. It sucks, but that's just part of the game I guess. And not to be contrarian (I hope I'm not coming across that way at least) I think it was nice of her to make sure you knew the trick for eyeshadow. So many people don't and throw away perfectly salvageable makeup. It sucks that your shipment didn't arrive in good condition, and twice at that. Sometimes I think USPS plays field hockey with packages. . .

Anyway, I know you were just ranting and hopefully I didn't come across as lecturing. I just hate to think of a pile of unused samples that someone might love!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

Back to the idea of lingerie in our BB's... you know, I vaguely remember being in middle school and there being a group of girls that was trying to start a panty of the week club... like someone would buy the next person a pair of cute panties, and that person would buy the next person a pair, and so on. If there can be a whole sub service just for twistbands, why not panties? Victoria's Secret, are you going to jump on this monthly subscription train? I probably wouldn't subscribe, but I would have like ten years ago (I used to have a serious habit of buying too much underwear haha). Think of it, though... you could specify if you prefer thong/tanga/bikini/hipster/whatever... and maybe get the $10 of a bra coupon and a beauty product... or maybe bras instead (specify full/demi coverage, lined/padded)?

You know, now that I've rambled about this, I bet someone beat me to the idea months ago and already has something like this.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Back to the idea of lingerie in our BB's... you know, I vaguely remember being in middle school and there being a group of girls that was trying to start a panty of the week club... like someone would buy the next person a pair of cute panties, and that person would buy the next person a pair, and so on. If there can be a whole sub service just for twistbands, why not panties? Victoria's Secret, are you going to jump on this monthly subscription train? I probably wouldn't subscribe, but I would have like ten years ago (I used to have a serious habit of buying too much underwear haha). Think of it, though... you could specify if you prefer thong/tanga/bikini/hipster/whatever... and maybe get the $10 of a bra coupon and a beauty product... or maybe bras instead (specify full/demi coverage, lined/padded)?
> 
> You know, now that I've rambled about this, I bet someone beat me to the idea months ago and already has something like this.


 there are a couple different panty subs. Panty by Post and Ditsies, for women, and half a dozen different services for men to get packs of boxers delivered every month.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

The "Hanky Panky Thongs" option on Panty by Post made me giggle.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 17, 2012)

I think Birchbox Man had underwear in their past boxes--I guess it's more a 'lifestyle' box, and guys are probably less fussy about that stuff. lol just out of curiosity I did a quick search for different sub services, and WOW there are so many different, oddly specific ones! I found one that gives you 7" vinyl mixtapes with food, a ton of monthly basic-necessity subs for lazy guys, a mens' pocketsquare sub, polaroid postcard print with a toy, etc. you can even make your own with member.ly 

Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Back to the idea of lingerie in our BB's. . .  Victoria's Secret, are you going to jump on this monthly subscription train?

I'd be interested in seeing a major, established company like VS come out with a sample sub service.. though if they did something like that, it'd probably be in their best interest to just mail out vouchers, rather than actual lingerie--which would take the fun out of it lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Birchbox Man had underwear in their past boxes--I guess it's more a 'lifestyle' box, and guys are probably less fussy about that stuff. lol just out of curiosity I did a quick search for different sub services, and WOW there are so many different, oddly specific ones! I found one that gives you 7" vinyl mixtapes with food, a ton of monthly basic-necessity subs for lazy guys, a mens' pocketsquare sub, polaroid postcard print with a toy, etc. you can even make your own with member.ly
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing a major, established company like VS come out with a sample sub service.. though if they did something like that, it'd probably be in their best interest to just mail out vouchers, rather than actual lingerie--which would take the fun out of it lol


 Victorias Secret sends me a free panty coupon every month. Its usually their "new" style, but I get a $10 off a bra, a free panty no purchase necessary and some spend X amount get free gift. I don't have their credit card or anything. My mom gets them too, but mine are PINK, and hers are normal lines.

Also in the tech world, http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/ is like the golden child of men's subscriptions. Their video is pretty funny. Old-Spice Man esque


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The "Hanky Panky Thongs" option on Panty by Post made me giggle.


 ahh yes, the most fun breed of all the thongs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the real avatars because the ones that are default like they pink eyeshadow one confuse me as to who is posting, Its MUCH easier to remember pictures than names, especially when posts are happening quickly.


 Mine is usually me, but I change it up a lot...hope that doesn't get confusing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 17, 2012)

I get those things every few months as well--for me, they're usually just for regular cotton undies. it's not the same as having a fun box mailed directly to you though :/



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Victorias Secret sends me a free panty coupon every month. Its usually their "new" style, but I get a $10 off a bra, a free panty no purchase necessary and some spend X amount get free gift. I don't have their credit card or anything. My mom gets them too, but mine are PINK, and hers are normal lines.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

The thrill of getting stuff in the mail is one I'll probably never tire of. And I'm a sucker for mystery bag type things. If Birchbox had a "mystery item" option, I'd pick it every single time, even if I usually got jipped.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found one that gives you 7" vinyl mixtapes with food, a ton of monthly basic-necessity subs for lazy guys, a mens' pocketsquare sub, polaroid postcard print with a toy, etc.


 odd! what did you specifically put in the search box?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thrill of getting stuff in the mail is one I'll probably never tire of. And I'm a sucker for mystery bag type things. If Birchbox had a "mystery item" option, I'd pick it every single time, even if I usually got jipped.


me too... I think that's why I like BB so much, even though I have no self-control and always look at the spoilers!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 17, 2012)

I just did a search for monthly sub services and looked at lists like this: http://mashable.com/2011/12/01/online-subscription-services/#3641518-Turntable-Kitchen

turntable kitchen was the one with the 7" vinyl and food.. I just can't get over how random that is!



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> odd! what did you specifically put in the search box?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is usually me, but I change it up a lot...hope that doesn't get confusing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I mean if you're not changing it up every minute then its not really an issue. Since I look at the image and not really the name to keep track of conversations, I thought the pink eye lady was just a really prolific poster. same with neutral eyeshadow pan lady, and long eyelash eyeball lady. 



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get those things every few months as well--for me, they're usually just for regular cotton undies. it's not the same as having a fun box mailed directly to you though :/


 whattt you should log in online to the VSPink part of their website! I have gotten tons of fun panties (also they bend the "rules" around them if they say only a specific color, which they don't as much anymore) I always pick out really fun ones. My mom usually gives me hers since she only likes a certain line, so I end up with all sorts of randoms in addition to the probably 50 pairs a year of "lace trim thongs" I buy whenever they are 7/$26. BEST. UNDIES. EVER.



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thrill of getting stuff in the mail is one I'll probably never tire of. And I'm a sucker for mystery bag type things. If Birchbox had a "mystery item" option, I'd pick it every single time, even if I usually got jipped.


 yep, I would sub to an additional all lifestyle box, I just like surprises, it breaks up the monotony of student life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did a search for monthly sub services and looked at lists like this: http://mashable.com/2011/12/01/online-subscription-services/#3641518-Turntable-Kitchen
> 
> turntable kitchen was the one with the 7" vinyl and food.. I just can't get over how random that is!


 ohhh mashable. they have the funniest posts. one of my best friends used to be head editor there, the things they think are "newsworthy" are pretty funny.


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always comment on the size of samples in my reviews if I can't make a decision and state that it definitely affects my decision on purchasing or not.
> 
> on another note: I placed a small order with my points and 20% off (paid under $2) and only 2/3 items shipped. There was no email or disclosure about separate orders or WHY something didn't shipped. Anyone have this before? I emailed [email protected], but I'm just curious. It seems a bit odd as most companies usually let you know why something didn't ship or when it will.


 The same thing happened to me. I placed an order last week and only 1/3 shipped, no email as to why things are shipping separately or when I can expect the other items to be shipped. I'm going to email them as well.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox claims I will be getting the shower gel, but I am not trusting them this month until its in my grubby little mitts.
> 
> ...


 It's subtle. I actually really like it. I was running around the apartment to my roommate and friends going SMELL THIS!



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Birchbox Man had underwear in their past boxes--I guess it's more a 'lifestyle' box, and guys are probably less fussy about that stuff. lol just out of curiosity I did a quick search for different sub services, and WOW there are so many different, oddly specific ones! I found one that gives you 7" vinyl mixtapes with food, a ton of monthly basic-necessity subs for lazy guys, a mens' pocketsquare sub, polaroid postcard print with a toy, etc. you can even make your own with member.ly
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing a major, established company like VS come out with a sample sub service.. though if they did something like that, it'd probably be in their best interest to just mail out vouchers, rather than actual lingerie--which would take the fun out of it lol


 That is hilarious. I want to find the men who need a pocketsquare sub and befriend them. They've GOT to be interesting characters.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wednesday Adams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stop, you sound so ignorant in this thread. You and that other troll knew what the sentiment behind that original comment was. I think you should be banned for personal attacks, especially those that have nothing to do with the thread. Please learn how to reply to a user with respect, especially when they are only trying to help.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Pretty sure this i





s a goop box right? For my new sub, I opted out of goop, and from the box page, It says that the first box is shipping soon, and this was below it. Really hoping for it to be an error. It isnt a terrible box, but I specifically opted out. Im waiting for the whole thing to update to send an email.

Any thoughts why they did this?


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, they did say opting in or out wouldn't necessarily do anything, so its probably just birchbox being birchbox.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Pretty sure this i
> 
> s a goop box right? For my new sub, I opted out of goop, and from the box page, It says that the first box is shipping soon, and this was below it. Really hoping for it to be an error. It isnt a terrible box, but I specifically opted out. Im waiting for the whole thing to update to send an email. Any thoughts why they did this?





> Pretty sure this i
> 
> s a goop box right? For my new sub, I opted out of goop, and from the box page, It says that the first box is shipping soon, and this was below it. Really hoping for it to be an error. It isnt a terrible box, but I specifically opted out. Im waiting for the whole thing to update to send an email. Any thoughts why they did this?


 You've been gooped. I have a goop box with some of those items.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know if to cancel or not yet. I having found any HG items and if I did it was from free samples that companies send me. Honestly I dont think ive used much of the stuff i have gotten from BB I havent had crappy boxes but nothing seems to catch my attention. Most of the stuff ill pass it down to my mom, this is only my 3rd month and I might try saving up my points and cancel then.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You've been gooped. I have a goop box with some of those items.


 ive already been gooped! I got box #1, so I really dont want another bar! or foil packets of sunscreen!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, they did say opting in or out wouldn't necessarily do anything, so its probably just birchbox being birchbox.


 That pisses me off! I specifically opted out and sent an email to confirm that I opted out. I sent them an email with the screenshot and its a reply the previous emails. We shall see what they do. Im expecting a sorry, but this is what you get response. With maybe some points given for the error.  And this is the first box for the account, so this is not a good example of what a new subscriber should expect (and the tracking updated, so it will arrive on the 22nd


----------



## itsjaimiehere (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, I finally heard back from Birchbox in regards to my box that supposedly shipped on the 10th, but has no updated tracking information... The Customer Service Rep told me that my box was "probably lost"... Really? So now... She is sending me a replacement box. And to top it all off, I have to wait for another shipping email =) How fun! So basically, I get to wait ALL OVER AGAIN...


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know if anyone say but I threw a huge fit on facebook and on an e-mail with BB. my box information JUST updated today finally telling me which box I have and october shipping information. The lady tried to tell me that sense I cancelled and resubscribed the 4th and wasn't charged the first that they could send my box out whenever really, and I told her I think I deserve 100 points for being patient and waiting so long.... sense I probably won't even see this box before I get charged for november (knowing how long they take to ship and mine hasn't even left yet). I mean really, they are supposed to be sent by the 10th and so they have 10 days to ship it well I was charged the 4th and got email response on the 16th. Finally they agreed and I got 100 points, I encourage anyone else who has the same problem to do the same thing! They won't start changing the way they ship, etc until everyone complains about it. She was finally nice about it, but its like jeez I shouldn't have to tell you 3 times to get you to see what I'm saying. anyway, this is the box I'm getting


  

 October Box 23 - Transformation
 Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin
LiQWd SiLK Professional Deep Conditioning Treatment
LiQWd The Perfect Wave
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

Is this really a transformation box? just funny because I opted in for the goop box. I really wanted a beauty blender or an essie nail polish... But I'm not too disappointed. I have a lot of things to review for points, and sense I got 10 points this box was basically free. I am happy to try the lou-manizer and lip butter because I think those are pretty good samples. The other two are just foil packets, not great, especially for hair products, I will try the tea but I deff. won't buy it. Tea is good and all but Its not that great lol.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if anyone say but I threw a huge fit on facebook and on an e-mail with BB. my box information JUST updated today finally telling me which box I have and october shipping information. The lady tried to tell me that sense I cancelled and resubscribed the 4th and wasn't charged the first that they could send my box out whenever really, and I told her I think I deserve 100 points for being patient and waiting so long.... sense I probably won't even see this box before I get charged for november (knowing how long they take to ship and mine hasn't even left yet). I mean really, they are supposed to be sent by the 10th and so they have 10 days to ship it well I was charged the 4th and got email response on the 16th. Finally they agreed and I got 100 points, I encourage anyone else who has the same problem to do the same thing! They won't start changing the way they ship, etc until everyone complains about it. She was finally nice about it, but its like jeez I shouldn't have to tell you 3 times to get you to see what I'm saying. anyway, this is the box I'm getting
> 
> ...


----------



## Wynter (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Victorias Secret sends me a free panty coupon every month. Its usually their "new" style, but I get a $10 off a bra, a free panty no purchase necessary and some spend X amount get free gift. I don't have their credit card or anything. My mom gets them too, but mine are PINK, and hers are normal lines.
> 
> Also in the tech world, http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/ is like the golden child of men's subscriptions. Their video is pretty funny. Old-Spice Man esque


 Just go straight to www.DorcoUSA.com.  That's where DSC gets their razors.  My husband got a 6 month supply of blades and a razor for only $25.  He's in the military so that's a TON of blades!  He loves them more than his Fusion blades he was using ($20 for only 4 blades!).

As for my BB, you can tell how SO excited I am about this box because it's been sitting in my PO box for two days now, and I can't be bothered to make the drive to go get it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in LOVE with the DDF cleanser that I received, once it runs out I will definitely be purchasing the full size. I'm really surprised by all of the negative reviews about burning skin and extreme irritation, I know everyones skin is different. I'm just surprised none of this happened to me since I do have sensitive skin and insanely bad allergies. Anyway, in case anyone wants to check it out, I have a review posted on my blog! For all you lovelies that are afraid to check it out, I definitely suggest giving it a try!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 17, 2012)

In defense of the Luna bar, I think these are pretty good and I don't even like Lemon Zest. LOL, after eating Clif bars for so long (which actually tasted like cardboard), I guess maybe my view is skewed


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in LOVE with the DDF cleanser that I received, once it runs out I will definitely be purchasing the full size. I'm really surprised by all of the negative reviews about burning skin and extreme irritation, I know everyones skin is different. I'm just surprised none of this happened to me since I do have sensitive skin and insanely bad allergies. Anyway, in case anyone wants to check it out, I have a review posted on my blog! For all you lovelies that are afraid to check it out, I definitely suggest giving it a try!


 Check out TJMaxx and Marshalls ..they sell DDF for around $10.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 17, 2012)

Which Clif Bars?  I really like the trail mix bars, but they are all so full of sugar I only eat them after a run if I'm in a pinch.  I ate my chocolate raspberry Luna bar for breakfast this morning and it was one of the worst nutrition bars I've ever tasted, like cocoa flavored wet cardboard with raspberry jam.  (Luna is actually made by Clif)    



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In defense of the Luna bar, I think these are pretty good and I don't even like Lemon Zest. LOL, after eating Clif bars for so long (which actually tasted like cardboard), I guess maybe my view is skewed


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Check out TJMaxx and Marshalls ..they sell DDF for around $10.


 Thank you! I'll definitely be on the lookout for it when I run out!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree. Box # 3 is such a bummer.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie92 (Oct 17, 2012)

My shipping finally updated to October yesterday and I can now see the contents of my box. Box 22. 

I've avoided the LUNA bars and other atrocities for so long that I guess I had a bad box coming. *sigh*

I think I'll stick with Birchbox a little longer, I like the fun of getting a surprise goody box every month and (in general) I like BB's products/price better than most other subs. I think I'm in the minority when I say that I'd rather get one or two products I really love (and a bunch of girly stocking stuffers), as opposed to a lot of products I just like.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 17, 2012)

Re: Twistbands, homemade or otherwise, I know I can make them more cheaply, and have done so, but it is hard to buy a variety of colors and pay shipping if you're only making them for yourself. When I made these it ended up costing me $30 for materials that made like 100 ties. Not everyone would need or want that many. I gave a lot away! 

So I can see why someone would recommend etsy for a slightly higher price, even though yes, it is just [f'ing] elastic. 

Back to [f'ing] Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *itsjaimiehere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I finally heard back from Birchbox in regards to my box that supposedly shipped on the 10th, but has no updated tracking information... The Customer Service Rep told me that my box was "probably lost"... Really? So now... She is sending me a replacement box. And to top it all off, I have to wait for another shipping email =) How fun! So basically, I get to wait ALL OVER AGAIN...


 This happened to me in July, and they sent me a replacement that showed up fairly quickly. Then, at the end of the month, I got the original box, and it was an awesome one, so I ended up with 2! Hopefully maybe your original box will still show up and you'll get 2 as well!


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 17, 2012)

So the $15 worth of Joanna Vargus serum? Eh, I could take it or leave it. It feels nice going on, but I really don't see or feel any noticeable difference after 3 days. Definitely not for the $85 full size. It's cool to get to try things like this that I would never be able to purchase.

Even though I know a lot of times it's a marketing ploy, I still sometimes equate super high $$$ serums to good quality. That's obviously not always the case. I would LOVE to try the Sunday Riley serum on BB's site that retails for $120 though because I've read numerous makeup artist and model blogs that swear by the stuff.

OFF TOPIC: Purchased Orly Bonder and Essie "Penny Talk" yesterday. LOVE both! My nails really are the color of pennies!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Has anyone gotten box 14?


----------



## BagLady (Oct 17, 2012)

I received my box yesterday and posted a pic yesterday but last week I also signed up for a 2nd account using the Goop link for Birchbox and it looks like i'm getting box 18...as of now. Of course there's a tracking # but it has yet to update. I'm hoping I do in fact get Box 18 because I've been wanting to try the pink thing for a long time


----------



## lauravee (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the $15 worth of Joanna Vargus serum? Eh, I could take it or leave it. It feels nice going on, but I really don't see or feel any noticeable difference after 3 days. Definitely not for the $85 full size. It's cool to get to try things like this that I would never be able to purchase.
> 
> ...


 I Love the way the JV serum smells and i feel like my face is softer, but that's about it. $85 is hella pricey and not something I could really afford regularly, but I do wonder what the long term effects would be....


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

I just called Birchbox customer service to inquire about my replacement box. Damn thing hasn't even left the warehouse yet! The rep told me I should be receiving a shipping confirmation in a few days. For lack of a better phrase, this sucks.


----------



## Gayle Ray (Oct 17, 2012)

In California still waiting for box 29.  was shipped on the 10th and still nothing updated to tracking info.  its probably lost, which really sucks because this months box was a free comp for last months box that came completely ruined.  so now for 2 months in a row they have screwed me with no box  Will cancel as soon as I can get a refund to my credit card.  I dont want any more "replacement boxes" or points.  Just give me my money back so I can spend it some where else.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 17, 2012)

fyi ladies, the princess gloss has almond oil in it. SURPRISE! I could tell shortly after I put it on that my lips felt funny, but i thought that was just the plumping ingredients. Nope. That's almond oil. again, thank GOODNESS I'm not super duper allergic. 

I'm usually so good about checking. Not sure how this one slipped past me.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> fyi ladies, the princess gloss has almond oil in it. SURPRISE! I could tell shortly after I put it on that my lips felt funny, but i thought that was just the plumping ingredients. Nope. That's almond oil. again, thank GOODNESS I'm not super duper allergic.
> 
> I'm usually so good about checking. Not sure how this one slipped past me.


 I'm glad you're okay! I don't eat red meat, pork, or gelatin, and there are times where I don't check ingredients because I think there can't possibly be in what I'm eating. Over the years I've gotten better at checking, but man, there are so many surprise ingredients in the most random of things.


----------



## Lindzluv (Oct 17, 2012)

I opened the serum and ended up being able to seal it back up by using the other side of the tip I ripped off. Don't know if it was designed this way on purpose but it worked for me!


----------



## mimosette (Oct 17, 2012)

I just cashed in my points and canceled. Man, did I ever leave an essay on why.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're okay! I don't eat red meat, pork, or gelatin, and there are times where I don't check ingredients because I think there can't possibly be in what I'm eating. Over the years I've gotten better at checking, but man, there are so many surprise ingredients in the most random of things.


 Thanks!! Yeah, my roommate has that problem too. Some foods that you would NEVER think have pork or gelatin do.. it's pretty gross. 

It sucks, I kind of liked the color of that gloss too. Oh well.


----------



## itsjaimiehere (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This happened to me in July, and they sent me a replacement that showed up fairly quickly. Then, at the end of the month, I got the original box, and it was an awesome one, so I ended up with 2! Hopefully maybe your original box will still show up and you'll get 2 as well!


 That would be great! It's box 23, so it's a pretty good box compared to what others are receiving...


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I missed reading a few pages of posts, because my browser crashed, but I got my box yesterday (box #5) and I'm happy with it. I used the Eve cleanser with the muslin cloth last night, and it was really nice. I haven't tried the serum yet.

Is there a way to search for people in trades who are wanting to try the Amika mask?


----------



## Nightgem (Oct 17, 2012)

Still haven't gotten my box and while It shows a tracking number it hasn't updated yet. Gave BB a call and it was answered in a minute by Christine, very , very nice and friendly woman. She said I should have my tracking info by tomorrow. No biggie I kinda like my subs staggered so I get small surprises every few days or so. Not sure if I am gonna keep BB, I tried TLB and got it within days of ordering it. Loved it, guess I'm pretty easy to please and they had a code to get it for 9.00 and some change loved the full size products they sent. While I really don't use much of what I get since I get some rather off boxes. I'm super funny about my skin so I don't venture past my normal moisturizer and eye serum. Blame it on my Mom and Aunts they all only use Oil Of Olay on their faces and they all look younger than they really are.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my horrible box 30 yesterday. I'm not going to try any of it.  In the 6 boxes I received, I only got one makeup product - the Jouer Birchbox pink lipgloss. (and that was TINY) I did, however, receive all kinds of crap, including tit tape, 2 paperdoll coasters (which promptly went into the recycling bin), a fancy Ziploc bag, Shalimar (I'm in my 30s, not 80s).....I bought into their service because I wanted to try makeup, not coasters.
> 
> I did cancel my account, but I'm just so angry that I never received any color. Has anyone else had that problem?


 I'm confused...the Jouer lip enhancer and the Mary Lou Manizer are both makeup items, both included in box #30.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those of you who had it in your box, how was the dry shampoo?
> 
> ...


 Here is my tried-and-true hair powder secret: Silky Underwear dusting powder from LUSH. It's cheap, goes in white but after shaking my hair around a little disappears completely in my brown hair, smells amazing, and has little flecks of cocoa butter in it which actually end up making your hair FEEL freshly washed, not just look it. I hate hair powders that make your hair feel super grungy, so the LUSH stuff is great. Try it.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 17, 2012)

The drunk turtle strikes again!  My box was in Kansas City (it usually comes down to me after that stop) a few days ago and then decided to take a jaunt up to Iowa.  I'll just keep thinking he swung up there to pick up my sister.


----------



## brio444 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the $15 worth of Joanna Vargus serum? Eh, I could take it or leave it. It feels nice going on, but I really don't see or feel any noticeable difference after 3 days. Definitely not for the $85 full size. It's cool to get to try things like this that I would never be able to purchase.
> 
> ...


 I got the Sunday Riley serum a while ago in my box.  I like how it makes my skin feel and look, but the smell is really weird and really strong.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 17, 2012)

Got mine this morning. Got this box:





Lunabar

2 foil packets of Supergoop sunscreen

Kiehl's Rosa Arctica eye cream in a tiny tube

Jouer Lip Enhancer

Essie Polish

I have to say thank goodness for Essie Polish which I am pleased with. Good polish with nice color. I have already received the Jouer and Lunabar items from the companies for free. The sunscreen packets will go in my car for last minute moments where I forget to put some on or bring it. The Kiehl's is a nice product but quite small. This is my last month. It's time for me to cash out my points and just let it be. There are too many other subs that I am very pleased with to waste my time on one that just leaves me disappointed each time. I bear no ill will towards Birchbox though. I may come back in the future but for now it is a waste of money for me.


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone gotten box 14?


 I think they are just now being sent out.. It's the same box I'll be receiving, and mine just shipped yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tofnl (Oct 17, 2012)

So I sent them an email because my box #11 was ruined by something being spilled it literally got into everything and now they are sending me a new one of the same box, I wish I could tell them keep the box I dont want another of what spilled its great but I dont need another one since 2/3 of the product is still there! I rather they give me some points or something so then I can get something that I really want from the store but I guess I will have to see what happens when I get this box and see if it didnt spill like the last one.


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 17, 2012)

I am in LOVE with the Harvey Prince pumpkin perfume. Has anyone else tried it? I might actually buy the full size.

I also just posted my unboxing/review video for my BB if anyone is interested 



 (the link in my signature line)


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in LOVE with the Harvey Prince pumpkin perfume. Has anyone else tried it? I might actually buy the full size.
> 
> ...


 Yes...I'm wearing it right now!  I absolutely had to buy the full size after my sample ran out.  It's mmm...mmm good.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elleystar (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my tried-and-true hair powder secret: Silky Underwear dusting powder from LUSH. It's cheap, goes in white but after shaking my hair around a little disappears completely in my brown hair, smells amazing, and has little flecks of cocoa butter in it which actually end up making your hair FEEL freshly washed, not just look it. I hate hair powders that make your hair feel super grungy, so the LUSH stuff is great. Try it.


That sounds amazing. I think I might order that. Thank you so much!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in LOVE with the Harvey Prince pumpkin perfume. Has anyone else tried it? I might actually buy the full size.
> 
> ...


I was so bummed I didn't get a box this month that had it! I want to try it really badly. Hopefully I can make a trade for it!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> fyi ladies, the princess gloss has almond oil in it. SURPRISE! I could tell shortly after I put it on that my lips felt funny, but i thought that was just the plumping ingredients. Nope. That's almond oil. again, thank GOODNESS I'm not super duper allergic.
> 
> I'm usually so good about checking. Not sure how this one slipped past me.


oh no!!!


----------



## Wida (Oct 17, 2012)

It's my favorite perfume scent, ever.  Sadly, it doesn't last very long on me - maybe an hour or two at most.  None of the Harvey Prince perfumes have had good staying power on me.  So, I haven't been able to justify purchasing a full size.



> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in LOVE with the Harvey Prince pumpkin perfume. Has anyone else tried it? I might actually buy the full size.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> fyi ladies, the princess gloss has almond oil in it. SURPRISE! I could tell shortly after I put it on that my lips felt funny, but i thought that was just the plumping ingredients. Nope. That's almond oil. again, thank GOODNESS I'm not super duper allergic.
> 
> I'm usually so good about checking. Not sure how this one slipped past me.


 That's scary! I'm glad you're okay!


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in LOVE with the Harvey Prince pumpkin perfume. Has anyone else tried it? I might actually buy the full size.
> 
> ...


 Lucky! I keep reading about how great the perfume smells. I can't wait until I can finally sample some!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes...I'm wearing it right now!  I absolutely had to buy the full size after my sample ran out.  It's mmm...mmm good.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I really am very picky with perfumes and I do have one that I wear religiously, but this one will def. be in the rotation! 



> Originally Posted by *elleystar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was so bummed I didn't get a box this month that had it! I want to try it really badly. Hopefully I can make a trade for it!


 That sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I almost traded mine until I put it on and I was like hellll no, I'm keeping this one! LOL I hope you get to try it soon! 



> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's my favorite perfume scent, ever.  Sadly, it doesn't last very long on me - maybe an hour or two at most.  None of the Harvey Prince perfumes have had good staying power on me.  So, I haven't been able to justify purchasing a full size.


 Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really haven't noticed the staying power, I will have to experiment now hehehe... just keep spraying it every few hours LOL


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 17, 2012)

UPS MI says expected delivery is today, but USPS just got the package yesterday and estimates Oct 22nd. Sucks. I hope they get this shipping under control ASAP. I used to always have my box by the 11th. It took forever for my box to actually get received.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

I am loving the Harvey Prince perfumes! I have vials of both Flirt and Hello...both delicious smelling!


----------



## mellee (Oct 17, 2012)

This pumpkin perfume is so unbelievably awful on me, I cannot begin to tell.  Not to be really gross, but some perfumes on me just smell like a belch - there's no other way I can think of to describe it.  This is one of those.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 17, 2012)

I just got notice that my second box has shipped. It is my alternate account's first box, so I knew it was going to take forever. But the good news is, it is not a Goop, and I got two items that I am really excited about. It's coming with...

the Mary-Louminizer (yes!)

the hair powder (also something I really wanted to try)

Mox lip butter (was excited about, now am hoping not to get the gym socks scent)

twistband (okay)

tili bag (okay)

Viva la Juicy Fleur sample (will try)

I'm psyched that I didn't get a second Luna bar! In fact, no food items at all, although I wouldn't have minded tea. All in all, score! I know a lot of people weren't happy this month, so to be happy with two boxes is a real victory.


----------



## plutorayz (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm really annoyed i can't seem to find mine... my comment was purely based on the fact that i've held both in my hand and when i got the luminizer it felt much smaller.. then again i lost it so maybe my memory is off :-/


 Yehhhhh it definitely looked *much* bigger in someone else's pictures. So I apologize if I misled anyone, definitely wasn't my intention. I would have put this up earlier but school took up a huge chunk of my time last week. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This pumpkin perfume is so unbelievably awful on me, I cannot begin to tell.  Not to be really gross, but some perfumes on me just smell like a belch - there's no other way I can think of to describe it.  This is one of those.


 Isn't it weird how our chemistry affects fragrance? I can't wear anything with passion fruit fragrance. It smells great to me, but once I put it on my body, it smells like really bad body odor! Like, football-player-armpits-after-an-outdoor-game-in-100-degree-weather bad.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 17, 2012)

Um...has anybody seen on BB's facebook page a few ladies complaining about how they don't pay $10 a month for samples?  What did they think they were signing up for?  I guess maybe they meant one time use samples?  




  Don't know 'bout that, but it kind of made me giggle.

*edited for missing words...


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um...has anybody seen on BB's facebook page a few ladies complaining about how they don't pay $10 a month for samples.  What did they think they were signing up for?  I guess maybe they meant one time use samples?
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I saw that! Some of the complaints that show up are really good for a laugh.


----------



## astokes (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um...has anybody seen on BB's facebook page a few ladies complaining about how they don't pay $10 a month for samples.  What did they think they were signing up for?  I guess maybe they meant one time use samples?
> 
> ...


 I just don't read most complaints anymore. Lol I've read too many where people are fuming/hostile and it makes no sense to me.

On another note... I took a good look at my Naked Princess lip gloss and realized that the sample card had been opened before (the perforation had been torn) and there was lip gloss on the rim of the tube.  Let's see what BB does about it.


----------



## astokes (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, I also wanted to add:

You know how BB usually wraps up the small items in tissue paper and ties them up with a ribbon? Mine didn't have that this month. Is the same true for everyone else?

Edit: Someone one Facebook suggested a food allergy question for our profiles and BB responded, "Hi there, we are currently working on this feature. We will let our subscribers know once it is available, hopefully it will be soon



: )"     Hope is in the future!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um...has anybody seen on BB's facebook page a few ladies complaining about how they don't pay $10 a month for samples?  What did they think they were signing up for?  I guess maybe they meant one time use samples?
> 
> ...


 yeah. i told her that it is a sample service and not a groupon (i should've said not a groupon for 4-5 full-size makeup/beauty items) lol


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um...has anybody seen on BB's facebook page a few ladies complaining about how they don't pay $10 a month for samples.  What did they think they were signing up for?  I guess maybe they meant one time use samples?
> 
> ...


 I don't mind paying $10 for samples and no full size items because I understand that the premise of all subscription services is to introduce us to products and get us to buy more from the brands that are included in that month's box. But that doesn't mean I'm okay with the samples being foil packets/one time use. I want at least a few uses to get a feel for the product, to see how my skin reacts, and to be able to close the sample for easy reuse. And I don't want the same items repeated every month - different flavors and colors are not different items to me. There are so many beauty, skincare, and lifestyle items out there I don't understand why we keep getting the same things every month. While I understand BB wants to keep the relationships it's built with current brands, but it also needs to keep to it's core concept of introducing its subscribers to new products and brands.

I think that some people are upset that their $10 isn't getting them more full size items because there are so many other subscription services out there that are providing full size items and it's almost expected by some that full size items should be in every box, every month (See The Look Bag - similar pricing, but 2  full size items this month or Ipsy - $10 a month, but 2 full size items this month.) I don't know how long Ipsy or The Look Bag will be able to sustain the quality of their bags, but if that is what the market demands, then BB may need to step up their game and start changing the way they do their boxes - perhaps less box variations each month and truly deluxe sized samples would be better suited to more subscribers. Although, IMHO, I don't know how long any of these subscription companies will be able to stay in business - $10 a month (even with 100K plus subscribers) doesn't seem like that much to cover shipping, packaging materials, samples that are paid for, wages, rent, etc. I personally don't buy anything from the BB store without a discount code and points, but maybe there are a whole lot of people that do and that is why they stay in business....


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I also wanted to add:
> 
> ...


 If they start offering allergy questions, I could see a slew of people opting in for that! Maybe it would just be easier for them to remove the more common critical allergy products (peanuts, etc) from all boxes instead of trying to customize.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Someone one Facebook suggested a food allergy question for our profiles and BB responded, "Hi there, we are currently working on this feature. We will let our subscribers know once it is available, hopefully it will be soon
> 
> 
> ...


 Perfect! That's definitely a very welcome fix for those with allergies! I wonder what kind of system they'll implement.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Re: Twistbands, homemade or otherwise, I know I can make them more cheaply, and have done so, but it is hard to buy a variety of colors and pay shipping if you're only making them for yourself. When I made these it ended up costing me $30 for materials that made like 100 ties. Not everyone would need or want that many. I gave a lot away!
> 
> ...


 really? i got 20 different colors (from a selection of about 60, I just picked the 20 I wanted) and it cost $13, I can't see myself ever getting through all 60, let alone if I made 120 for $20, SO MUCH TWISTBAND

also the 13 included shipping, it was 11 without,

And I bought it on etsy, the suppliers are my favorite etsiers, because for some reason all online craft suppliers websites are complete poop.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 17, 2012)

For those that got the Joana Vargas Serum, it is resealable. If you flip over the top part that you twist off it acts as a plug.


----------



## KatieK (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally got shipping notification &amp; I'm getting box 11.  Pretty upset because I didn't opt in for goop &amp; its all food/skin care... no makeup items at all!  I usually don't complain about my boxes because I'm open to trying all the products... I don't even mind the foils &amp; small samples but I don't want tea.  And everyone knows how ridiculous the perfekt sample is so I won't even go there...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

I got Alexandra(funny since my name is alexandria lol) for my CSR and she was nice about the situation with the goop box ( goop when opted out) and she comped my november box. But she was quick to reply and props to her. Some of the others arent so nice in responses, so it was nice to get her. (by nice I mean the overall tone of the email) And I rather get next months box comped than points I HAVE to spend in their store. Sad Im getting a goop box though, but box 14 isnt that bad...


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Alexandra(funny since my name is alexandria lol) for my CSR and she was nice about the situation with the goop box ( goop when opted out) and she comped my november box. But she was quick to reply and props to her. Some of the others arent so nice in responses, so it was nice to get her. (by nice I mean the overall tone of the email) And I rather get next months box comped than points I HAVE to spend in their store. Sad Im getting a goop box though, but box 14 isnt that bad...


 i'm glad that you got some good customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my favorite cs rep is sarah and paulina is awesome too


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color polish?


 Power clutch (gray).


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 17, 2012)

Got my box today!

The Mary Luminizer was WAY smaller than I expected. Basically, it's an eyeshadow pot. It doesn't even look like a highlighter to me, it's just a champagne colored eyeshadow.

Which I mean, that's cool because that's pretty much the color I wear every single day, so I'll use it for sure. But calling it a luminizer when it doesn't even look like one to me, seems weird.

My MAC luminizer is much more finely milled, and looks smooth instead of the grains like an eyeshadow has.

The lipgloss, I think it's terrible. The MOX kind with pomegranite and fig reeks to me. It smells like some kind of rotten juice or something. Yuck. Also, the pot is TINY, and I would have rather have had it in a tube because I had sticking my fingers in lipgloss.

The tea is nice, nothing amazing, or bad.

The hair stuff, it's just those packets. Honestly, I wish they would have sent travel tubes because I really hate foil packets. I need to get some of those empty travel containers and put the samples into those to use them, because invariably my packet ends up either drying out before I can use it all, or I spill it everywhere because it falls over on the counter and everything runs out of it.

All in all, this box is ok. I have the year sub, but honestly, I would have cancelled by now otherwise.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Power clutch (gray).


 Ok... I was really hoping for different colors... oh well. Im still waitng for mine. I should either be getting mine today or tomorrow... Its only 2 here in california, and i haven't gotten my mail yet so it might come.... trying not to check the tracking info  to avoid anxiousness


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 17, 2012)

My GOOP box came today.  It's box #1 and I am really loving the contents.  *The Kiehl's cleanser smells amazing and is a  true deluxe size!   *The Essie is a pretty shade of grey in "power clutch" but is quite similar to the color club "status update" I received last month (see photos below).   *The naked princess gloss is dinky but I still think there are probably about 5 uses in the tube. When I hold it up to the light, I can see product filled up to about the "D" in naked. *The Joanna Vargas serum is a 5 mL tube but I will have to think about getting brave eough to slather oil on my face. YIKES!  *Everyone should be quite pleased to know the LUNA bar is full sized!!!!!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This pumpkin perfume is so unbelievably awful on me, I cannot begin to tell.  Not to be really gross, but some perfumes on me just smell like a belch - there's no other way I can think of to describe it.  This is one of those.


I will take it. Me me me me me pick me!!


----------



## aerofish (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Viva la Juicy Fleur sample (will try)


 I actually really liked this perfume - and I am really really picky about perfumes (basically Narciso Rodriguez and nothing else does it for me).


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really? i got 20 different colors (from a selection of about 60, I just picked the 20 I wanted) and it cost $13, I can't see myself ever getting through all 60, let alone if I made 120 for $20, SO MUCH TWISTBAND
> 
> ...


 If I had any money (I literally had to get the ten bucks for BB this month from my aunt because I'm out of work and have a long sob story that I won't bore you with), I would buy some of your faux twistbands off of you, provided you wanted to sell them. I'd be particularly pleased if some of them had swear words written across their length.


----------



## lindalou3 (Oct 17, 2012)

About the Eve Lom cleanser...I found the ingredients listed online: Ingredients: Paraffinum Liquididum (mineral oil), Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-30 Lanolin, Bis-Diglyceryl Polyacyladipate-2, Theobroma Cacao (cocoa butter) Aluminum Stearate, Chamomila Recutita (chamomile oil), Eugenia Caryophyllus (clove oil), Eucalyptus Globulus (eucalyptus oil), Humulus Lupulus (hops oil), Isopropyl Myristate, Phenoxyethanol, p-Chloro-m-Cresol, Methylparaben, Butylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben

Lots of terrible stuff in it parabens, phenoxyethanol, lanolin (sheep sweat-yuck), mineral oil, and a lot of other mystery stuff.....no wonder someone said they broke out!

I really recommend the one love organics skin savior and their skin shammy.  I discovered this thru BB and it really is amazing stuff and healthy for your skin too!!


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 17, 2012)

My Birchbox was supposed to be here on Monday. I'm fairly certain that the subscription box gnome got a hold of it!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 17, 2012)

I ordered the 20 yards of fold over elastic on Etsy that someone suggested and I'm going to make my own twist bands.  Wish me luck!


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 17, 2012)

....the drunk turtle delivery is delivering my box too....it took a sidetrip to another town today instead of landing in my mailbox....



...I'm getting box #1 and really want to see what color my Essie polish is...


----------



## denise89 (Oct 17, 2012)

Got my box yesterday but I was so busy with nursing school that I just opened it today and WOW I was so surprised on how small the samples were in my box!!

It is definitely is not worth $10, when my bf saw it he was like thats such a waste of money lol. I wish I would get one full sized item for once, this is my 4th box. The Mary lou manizer is a lot smaller than I thought as well, its the size of my pinky! Same with the Benta berry cream. Mox lip balm was even smaller than those too, smaller than a quarter. Then the other item I got was a huge Tili bag and the foil packets of Liqwd. I loved the products I got but they were super tiny!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I had any money (I literally had to get the ten bucks for BB this month from my aunt because I'm out of work and have a long sob story that I won't bore you with), I would buy some of your faux twistbands off of you, provided you wanted to sell them. I'd be particularly pleased if some of them had swear words written across their length.


 I would SO write curse words along a twistband for you! 



> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can do it! Do you have a twistband already? I untied mine and used it to figure out the length. Cut one side on an angle and either use clear nail polish or fire (someone else did this) to seal the ends. It's SO easy.


----------



## mellee (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elleystar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will take it. Me me me me me pick me!!


*Chuckle*  Awwww - sorry!  Gave it to a neighborfriend already!  (She has such different coloring and chemistry and everything from me, I'm pretty sure any product that's terribleawfulyou'dneverbelieveit on me, it'll be _great_ on her!)


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Victorias Secret sends me a free panty coupon every month. Its usually their "new" style, but I get a $10 off a bra, a free panty no purchase necessary and some spend X amount get free gift. I don't have their credit card or anything. My mom gets them too, but mine are PINK, and hers are normal lines.
> 
> Also in the tech world, http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/ is like the golden child of men's subscriptions. Their video is pretty funny. Old-Spice Man esque


 
i HATE how victorias secret doesnt make products for all sizes i would looooove the try their bras but they dont make products for big busted girls which makes no damn sense!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i HATE how victorias secret doesnt make products for all sizes i would looooove the try their bras but they dont make products for big busted girls which makes no damn sense!!!


 this! when i got a bra fitting in soho they recommended that i should go to some place called linda's...i never went. i go to express to get my bras


----------



## denise89 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My GOOP box came today.  It's box #1 and I am really loving the contents.  *The Kiehl's cleanser smells amazing and is a  true deluxe size!   *The Essie is a pretty shade of grey in "power clutch" but is quite similar to the color club "status update" I received last month (see photos below).   *The naked princess gloss is dinky but I still think there are probably about 5 uses in the tube. When I hold it up to the light, I can see product filled up to about the "D" in naked. *The Joanna Vargas serum is a 5 mL tube but I will have to think about getting brave eough to slather oil on my face. YIKES!  *Everyone should be quite pleased to know the LUNA bar is full sized!!!!!


 Nice box, have you tried the princess lip gloss yet? I was wondering if the color wears on clear like other lip glosses or does it have some color?


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 17, 2012)

> You can do it! Do you have a twistband already? I untied mine and used it to figure out the length. Cut one side on an angle and either use clear nail polish or fire (someone else did this) to seal the ends. It's SO easy.


 Thanks for the tips!  I'll try to make some tonight and post a photo of my results.....


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice box, have you tried the princess lip gloss yet? I was wondering if the color wears on clear like other lip glosses or does it have some color?


 There is slight color with a very glossy finish.....I can definitely tell there's a coral hue happening.  It feels really nice on my lips, not sticky at all with a very light,sweet, toasted marshmallow-like scent and taste.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 17, 2012)

Arg.  My box shipped on the 12th and has been hanging out in Jersey City since midnight the yesterday.  Sure hope it's just mail innovations not updating, and not my box hanging out in who-knows-where.  Sad panda!


----------



## yanelib27 (Oct 17, 2012)

Got my box with the Mary loumanizer, its soo cute and tiny. I also like the mox lip butter. Dont have anything nice to say about any of the other products. I give the box a b -


----------



## mellee (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =)  I ordered the 5 yard lengths of black, white, brown, beige and dark blue last night.  My 25 years of 5 colors came to almost just as much of the 20 yards of multi in 1 yd lengths - $12.53.  If I actually use this all up in the neutrals, I may choose to do more colorful ones!


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Kiel's orange blossom smells amazing- it smelled so great that I had to hop in the shower and lather up when I got home from work. I just love orange scented everything too, I swear the smell uplifts me...


 I would love to try that Kiehl's! I'm not a huge fan of fruity smells, with the exception of orange. I think I'm going to have to go to the Kiehl's store this weekend to check it out.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *The Essie is a pretty shade of grey in "power clutch" but is quite similar to the color club "status update" I received last month (see photos below).


 Thank you for posting this comparison! I got Status Update (every time I see this I keep saying "Status Uptade" in my head hehe) last month, too, and I should be getting my BB tomorrow (Box #1). I've been wondering how similar the shades are. I kind of like the greenish warmth of the essie, looking at your pics. I don't know if I can rock a color like this. Any tips on how best to wear super dark shades?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> =)  I ordered the 5 yard lengths of black, white, brown, beige and dark blue last night.  My 25 years of 5 colors came to almost just as much of the 20 yards of multi in 1 yd lengths - $12.53.  If I actually use this all up in the neutrals, I may choose to do more colorful ones!


These would be cute decor for small-medium gifts as well, if you don't use it all up making the bands.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for posting this comparison! I got Status Update (every time I see this I keep saying "Status Uptade" in my head hehe) last month, too, and I should be getting my BB tomorrow (Box #1). I've been wondering how similar the shades are. I kind of like the greenish warmth of the essie, looking at your pics. I don't know if I can rock a color like this. Any tips on how best to wear super dark shades?


 Try using a matte top coat or doing an accent nail.. put a glitter or flakie coat on top to change the look..last is my fave way to warm up or add more interest to a darker color.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i HATE how victorias secret doesnt make products for all sizes i would looooove the try their bras but they dont make products for big busted girls which makes no damn sense!!!


Their bras are pretty and fun, but honestly I find the elastic wears out faster in their straps and bands than other bras. I personally really like GapBody bras, but they have an even more limited size collection. They worked great for me until I got pregnant and went up three cup sizes!






Nordstrom has had the best consistent quality bras and the best size selection that I have found. They aren't much more expensive than VS, and you can order online. I have an Intimacy boutique in my city (they are a smallish but growing chain), and they are wonderful but the prices are very high. You can get some of the same brands they sell there at Nordstrom for less.

Nordstrom is usually out of my regular price range (I'm a Target/Gap kind of girl), but their lingerie and their juniors section are some regular spots for me, and I don't feel like I'm breaking the bank.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try using a matte top coat or doing an accent nail.. put a glitter or flakie coat on top to change the look..last is my fave way to warm up or add more interest to a darker color.


 Thanks MLJ! I'm so not adventurous with nails! Maybe the BB profile should say "Classic/Adventurous/Trendy/whatever" next to different items!

i'm Classic/Natural with my nails, Adventurous with my skincare products...

Adventurous/Trendy with my eye makeup, Classic/Natural with my lips... We women are complex!

I will have to try a glitter coat. I don't think I'm young and chic enough to pull of a flake coat. I also like some of the looks I've seen where the matte coat is incorporated into a french mani style... but I dont think I can get that fancy; I'm a clutz! I like the glitter tips (like dipped in glitter) I've seen, too. That would be fun for the holidays! But what glitter is best? Any recommendations for a glitter coat?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2012)

i finally tried my naked princess coral shine, and while it smells, feels, and looks verryyy nice. there's no way i could spend $26 on LIP GLOSS or even spend that much in points on it for that matter, especially considering how many lip products i already have.

edit, i just read and saw that it has lip plumper in it. i'm guessing its formula is what makes it so expensive, still not worth it for me.


----------



## astokes (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i finally tried my naked princess coral shine, and while it smells, feels, and looks verryyy nice. there's no way i could spend $26 on LIP GLOSS or even spend that much in points on it for that matter, especially considering how many lip products i already have.
> 
> edit, i just read and saw that it has lip plumper in it. i'm guessing its formula is what makes it so expensive, still not worth it for me.


Ditto^ I got the color barely nude. Lip gloss just doesn't last on me. I think I rub my lips together too much or something.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks MLJ! I'm so not adventurous with nails! Maybe the BB profile should say "Classic/Adventurous/Trendy/whatever" next to different items!
> ...


 China Glaze Snowglobe, Essie Shine of the times(more of a flakie, but super easy and really transforms any mani!), Essie's Set in Stones, Milani Gems... and if you're not super talented with the french manis, just tape 2/3 or 3/4 of your main nail and leave the tips bare..paint away and wait a few minutes, then peel off the tape. Viola!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto^ I got the color barely nude. Lip gloss just doesn't last on me. I think I rub my lips together too much or something.


 omg i DEFINITELY do the same thing. i like the way having stuff on my lips feels on my lips so i rub them together all the time. plus i'm always drinking water. so it just doesn't work for me to spend a lot of money on this stuff.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze Snowglobe, Essie Shine of the times(more of a flakie, but super easy and really transforms any mani!), Essie's Set in Stones, Milani Gems... and if you're not super talented with the french manis, just tape 2/3 or 3/4 of your main nail and leave the tips bare..paint away and wait a few minutes, then peel off the tape. Viola!


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 17, 2012)

Well girls, I did it!  Here is the before.....and after!!!  It was really fast and easy.





I also made a few double color ones since I have more hair than the average human.....



It will be interesting to see how these double ties hold up.  I'm thinking they might not stretch out as much if two of them do the work together, lol.  Plus, I think they are kind of cute how a little bit of the underneath color shows.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 17, 2012)

Oops.  The ubiquitous double post.  Sorry


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops.  The ubiquitous double post.  Sorry


 I should do this! Easy project and I'd have elastics for....ever or almost lol.


----------



## Annie92 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooh! That's such a cute idea, and I might have to try it myself. I loved the twistband that I got in my BB, but I couldn't justify buying them when it stretched out after 1-2 uses.  

Have you tried these out yet?


----------



## xiehan (Oct 17, 2012)

> I will have to try a glitter coat. I don't think I'm young and chic enough to pull of a flake coat. I also like some of the looks I've seen where the matte coat is incorporated into a french mani style... but I dont think I can get that fancy; I'm a clutz! I like the glitter tips (like dipped in glitter) I've seen, too. That would be fun for the holidays! But what glitter is best? Any recommendations for a glitter coat?


 I'm pretty convinced that Butter London makes the best glitter polishes (without straying into the whole controversial Etsy indie glitter polishes craze) but at $14 a pop they are pretty spendy for something you only use for accent nails or french tips. For a less expensive alternative, I think Nicole by OPI has a few fun glitter polishes that are good quality and generally easy to find (most drugstores carry at least part of the NOPI line, and Target usually has them all). I wouldn't dismiss the flakies as being intense and over-the-top though! I highly recommend Zoya's flakies topcoats (Maisie, Opal, and Chloe) -- they are pretty toned-down in a way that from a distance you can't really tell that your nails have flakies, but up close it adds an extra dimension. Chloe especially is a great way to liven up a nude or soft pink mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaFTW (Oct 17, 2012)

Based on the majority of what I'd read I felt fairly confident that I would receive Essie 'Power Clutch' in my Birchbox [box 1], so when I opened my box and found Essie 'No More Film' I audibly said, "Damn it!" It just kind of popped out. HaHa. There was no hiding my initial disappointment in not receiving 'Power Clutch'. Heh.

I'm happy with my box though. =]


----------



## xiehan (Oct 17, 2012)

> if you're not super talented with the french manis, just tape 2/3 or 3/4 of your main nail and leave the tips bare..paint away and wait a few minutes, then peel off the tape. Viola!Â


 Nailene also has these french tip guide stickers that I personally find easier to use than scotch tape. I used to use scotch tape before, but I always had trouble with some of the polish bleeding/leaking under the tape. When I was in TX over the summer I picked up two sets at $2 each, which I thought was great value. You can't reuse them but they come with about 100 per set so I think they're worth stocking up on. Here in the city I've only seen them for $4-5 (yuck!) so I will definitely get more the next time I am in TX.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Oct 17, 2012)

> this! when i got a bra fitting in soho they recommended that i should go to some place called linda's...i never went. i go to express to get my bras


 Pretty off-topic, but Linda's is the bomb! Unfortunately until I get a steady full-time job, I can't justify their $50~80 :eek2: bras... but they are very high-quality and well-fitting, and one of my friends now buys all her bras pretty much exclusively from there; according to her it's well worth it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 17, 2012)

> Nailene also has these french tip guide stickers that I personally find easier to use than scotch tape. I used to use scotch tape before, but I always had trouble with some of the polish bleeding/leaking under the tape. When I was in TX over the summer I picked up two sets at $2 each, which I thought was great value. You can't reuse them but they come with about 100 per set so I think they're worth stocking up on. Here in the city I've only seen them for $4-5 (yuck!) so I will definitely get more the next time I am in TX.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice.. I usually free hand mine and clean up the mess with remover and a brush.. those would be good for when I want to do color block frenchies.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh! That's such a cute idea, and I might have to try it myself. I loved the twistband that I got in my BB, but I couldn't justify buying them when it stretched out after 1-2 uses.
> 
> Have you tried these out yet?


 Nope, I just made them about 15 min ago.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 17, 2012)

I sacrified one of my homemade twist bands for a humor point.....





Maybe I will wear it to work one day, haha.  There is a little room left to write the word "off"


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I missed reading a few pages of posts, because my browser crashed, but I got my box yesterday (box #5) and I'm happy with it. I used the Eve cleanser with the muslin cloth last night, and it was really nice. I haven't tried the serum yet.
> 
> Is there a way to search for people in trades who are wanting to try the Amika mask?


 Control (or command/apple if you're a mac) F and search for amika on each page. Probably the easiest way.


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 17, 2012)

Received my box today. Definitely should have opted out of the poop. I got box 20. Included supergoop foil packets, ouidad packet, kiehls eye cream in a baby tube, mighty leaf tea and That jouer lip enhancer that is tiny!! Here's to better luck next month!


----------



## xiehan (Oct 17, 2012)

> Control (or command/apple if you're a mac) F and search for amika on each page. Probably the easiest way.


 Actually, you can do an Advanced Search and search for the keyword 'amika' and search only in the forum Make-up &gt; Multiples (where everyone posts their trade lists) and Narrow Results to "Posts Only". You'll also get the posts by everyone who has it up for trade, not just who has it on their wishlist, but it's a lot faster than manually clicking on every trade post and doing the search.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Kiehl's Rose artica yet?  We were comparing BB's today at work and one of my coworkers got the Rose Artica, giving it to another coworker.  Coworker put it on and said it "burned."  I tried to look to see if it is supposed to offer these properties but was not successful.  

Makes me feel better about sending my box back!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i HATE how victorias secret doesnt make products for all sizes i would looooove the try their bras but they dont make products for big busted girls which makes no damn sense!!!





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this! when i got a bra fitting in soho they recommended that i should go to some place called linda's...i never went. i go to express to get my bras


 Ladies! Insider info...VS is starting to look into expanding their sizes for bras! Great news for us larger-busted girls!

I also love Cacique at Lane Bryant AND Frederick's of Hollywood makes GREAT large bras that are SEXY!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 17, 2012)

_I'm not sure if this has been talked about there is like 7 new pages since I last saw.  BB has to approve your comment on the new product review but when I looked at one product it had zero bad things to say and no less than 4 stars.  Now I get that alot of things are great and for the most part it will have good reviews but my question is are they going to let us post or less than 4 stars review?_


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I had any money (I literally had to get the ten bucks for BB this month from my aunt because I'm out of work and have a long sob story that I won't bore you with), I would buy some of your faux twistbands off of you, provided you wanted to sell them. I'd be particularly pleased if some of them had swear words written across their length.


 Ermergerd. 

I think I can customize those for you... bejeweled expletives is a market twistband just hasn't entered yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but i'd have to make very certain that I am charging exactly 3X my cost, so excuse me while I calculate the cost per rhinestone.

i'll get back to you with a quote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sacrified one of my homemade twist bands for a humor point.....
> 
> ...


 Oh Glob. I laughed SO hard. The elusive "fucking" elastic!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sacrified one of my homemade twist bands for a humor point.....
> 
> ...


 This made me gigglesnort. Bwahahahah


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
YAYYYY That was my suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Awesome color choices, glad I was able to help some people with my faux twistband advice. It was my only intention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 17, 2012)

I got a call back from BB a week after I left a message!  Nicole wanted to make sure someone had addressed my issues per voicemail.  Wow after a week of calling getting vm and several emails not addressing the problems but playing the blame game I got a returned call.  Now that I have canceled one sub seriously thinking of canceling both will it make a difference if I try to call back or will it be more of the same.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ermergerd.
> 
> ...


 I love that idea. So much.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAYYYY That was my suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Awesome color choices, glad I was able to help some people with my faux twistband advice. It was my only intention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Thank you, Gypsie!!!!!  I couldn't find you hidden way back in this thread.  I would never have ordered and made these if not for you.  You rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _I'm not sure if this has been talked about there is like 7 new pages since I last saw.  BB has to approve your comment on the new product review but when I looked at one product it had zero bad things to say and no less than 4 stars.  Now I get that alot of things are great and for the most part it will have good reviews but my question is are they going to let us post or less than 4 stars review?_


I've seen quite a few less than 4 star ratings? Maybe you should look at the ratings of more than just one product. There are bad 3 star or less reviews even on the best selling items.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

OP Delivers! I told you I was talking about the f'ing elastic.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Thank you, Gypsie!!!!!  I couldn't find you hidden way back in this thread.  I would never have ordered and made these if not for you.  You rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

now we have to start a business selling curse word twistibands

I have named them f*#&amp;*ng twistibands because it seems like an appropriate knockoff name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG I want one of these!



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OP Delivers! I told you I was talking about the f'ing elastic.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OP Delivers! I told you I was talking about the f'ing elastic.


 Dear Diary, Today OP delivered. 





So amazing. I love it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been working on an American Poetry formal analysis midterm all day, can you tell any distraction is greatly appreciated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm supposed to be studying for a mid-term, too. Ugh. Essay questions. Maybe the frustration from this will distract me from my frustration with Birchbox.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

I am just not a big fan of Walt Whitman, okay we get it you like nature and you like men.

although, I had to resist the urge to put in some points about *Br*eaking *Ba*d.


----------



## Shatae (Oct 17, 2012)

I say we start our November Thread.  I mean, maybe they will send us some construction paper to make paper turkeys out of.   I'm so over my October box.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

My money's on turkey flavored Luna Bars. With real bits o' turkey!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I say we start our November Thread.  I mean, maybe they will send us some construction paper to make paper turkeys out of.   I'm so over my October box.


 there's a november thread out already...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Their bras are pretty and fun, but honestly I find the elastic wears out faster in their straps and bands than other bras. I personally really like GapBody bras, but they have an even more limited size collection. They worked great for me until I got pregnant and went up three cup sizes!
> ...


 I love Intimacy, but their prices are definitely over the top. I go to the Chicago Watertower one and often find the same bras at the department stores there for a bit less. I have a small torso and large breasts, so buying bras is a nightmare. I love the VS undie coupons, but can't use the bra ones at all. Their smallest band is a 36 and I'm a 30/32


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh! That's such a cute idea, and I might have to try it myself. I loved the twistband that I got in my BB, but I couldn't justify buying them when it stretched out after 1-2 uses.
> 
> Have you tried these out yet?


 If you unfold them back into their original shape after use, they will shrink back overnight! At least the ones I got on Etsy do.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Intimacy, but their prices are definitely over the top. I go to the Chicago Watertower one and often find the same bras at the department stores there for a bit less. I have a small torso and large breasts, so buying bras is a nightmare. I love the VS undie coupons, but can't use the bra ones at all. Their smallest band is a 36 and I'm a 30/32


 VS had 32's! my best friend just got a pair of implants earlier in the year, so she is now part of the small torso giant boobies club. She can squeeze them into 32DDD, a size VS carries, but the doctor made her shop at this fancy french lingerie store for this certain brand that "keeps breasts in the perfect natural position" so the implants can settle well. They are like $100 bucks a pop, she wears a 32E in those, which a european E is the same as an american DDD. fyi.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif32DDD


 Hot damn. Those are tig ol' bitties.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I say we start our November Thread.  I mean, maybe they will send us some construction paper to make paper turkeys out of.   I'm so over my October box.


 I did already! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129721/birchbox-november-2012#post_1953008



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> there's a november thread out already...


 LOL!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also made a few double color ones since I have more hair than the average human.....
> ...


 uh-oh... new trend! Very cute idea!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty convinced that Butter London makes the best glitter polishes (without straying into the whole controversial Etsy indie glitter polishes craze) but at $14 a pop they are pretty spendy for something you only use for accent nails or french tips. For a less expensive alternative, I think Nicole by OPI has a few fun glitter polishes that are good quality and generally easy to find (most drugstores carry at least part of the NOPI line, and Target usually has them all).
> 
> I wouldn't dismiss the flakies as being intense and over-the-top though! I highly recommend Zoya's flakies topcoats (Maisie, Opal, and Chloe) -- they are pretty toned-down in a way that from a distance you can't really tell that your nails have flakies, but up close it adds an extra dimension. Chloe especially is a great way to liven up a nude or soft pink mani.


Yay! Thank you! I feel clueless about nail polish, especially now with the creative looks exploding all over the place!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Based on the majority of what I'd read I felt fairly confident that I would receive Essie 'Power Clutch' in my Birchbox [box 1], so when I opened my box and found Essie 'No More Film' I audibly said, "Damn it!" It just kind of popped out. HaHa. There was no hiding my initial disappointment in not receiving 'Power Clutch'. Heh.
> 
> I'm happy with my box though. =]


!!!!!!!!!!!! (I'm getting box #1 according to the BB website, too!) I would be SO super happy if I got No More Film instead of Power Clutch! How am I going to stand the anticipation for my box's arrival tomorrow (assuming it gets here on schedule, that is)?!?!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailene also has these french tip guide stickers that I personally find easier to use than scotch tape. I used to use scotch tape before, but I always had trouble with some of the polish bleeding/leaking under the tape. When I was in TX over the summer I picked up two sets at $2 each, which I thought was great value. You can't reuse them but they come with about 100 per set so I think they're worth stocking up on. Here in the city I've only seen them for $4-5 (yuck!) so I will definitely get more the next time I am in TX.


You know, way back in college, I attempted a French mani (classic style) with some stickers like those, and it didn't look terrible. I just don't have confidence that I can do it now! Maybe if I get some more free time and motivation at the same time (tricky balance there) I will give it a try.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hot damn. Those are tig ol' bitties.


 yeahhhh, and of the three size he brought into the operating room they were the smallest ones. At her consultation she wanted bigger, thankfully he is a well known doctor in the area and specialize in just breasts, so he has a reputation to uphold. They look on the large side of proportional to her body. She has really wide hips, but a small waist so its not top heavy or bottom heavy. She's also close to 5'7" so its not like a snookie situation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't realize there was so much maintainance involved with the silly things, you basically have to wear a bra all the time to keep them from migrating around, it can take a long time for them to properly set up. It was quite the interesting experience. I have natural DD's so we are like twinsies now.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## xiehan (Oct 17, 2012)

> You know, way back in college, I attempted a French mani (classic style) with some stickers like those, and it didn't look terrible. I just don't have confidence that I can do it now! Maybe if I get some more free time and motivation at the same time (tricky balance there) I will give it a try.


 They're super duper easy to use, don't be discouraged! Really the only trick to it is to make sure that if you're using an all-over base polish you've allowed the base polish to dry properly before you put on the stickers (I usually wait an hour or so just to be on the safe side, or sometimes I'll paint my nails in the morning and then go about my day and do the french tips in the evening), then just put the stickers on, paint on the french tips, and remove the stickers immediately. Voila! Easy peasy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze Snowglobe, Essie Shine of the times(more of a flakie, but super easy and really transforms any mani!), Essie's Set in Stones, Milani Gems... and if you're not super talented with the french manis, just tape 2/3 or 3/4 of your main nail and leave the tips bare..paint away and wait a few minutes, then peel off the tape. Viola!


 Just an FYI.....When doing tape or sticker manicures, it's always best to stick the tape to your arm or leg first to get some sticky off the tape, press the tape firmly to the nail, then pull the tape off just after polishing when the polish is still wet...letting the polish dry against the tape can create jagged lines and/or cause the polish to lift where it meets the tape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Intimacy, but their prices are definitely over the top. I go to the Chicago Watertower one and often find the same bras at the department stores there for a bit less. I have a small torso and large breasts, so buying bras is a nightmare. I love the VS undie coupons, but can't use the bra ones at all. Their smallest band is a 36 and I'm a 30/32


ME TOO! Everything you just said. GapBody has 32's (some all the way up to D) and I find their bands a little snugger than VS's 32s, so I can sometimes wear a 34 if the cut is right. If you order online, VS does offer many styles in the smaller band sizes (PINK runs smaller in band size, too), some up to DDD.


----------



## LaFemmeFatale (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm very new to the world of Birchbox.  October was my first month, and I opted for the goop box.  How do I know if I received one, or if it was just a regular box??  Mine had: Luna Bar (peanut butter...ew), the vitamin C capsules, theBalm stuff, some Juicy Couture perfume, and the Jouer lip enhancer.  I'm not really impressed (food? really?) and would like to know if this was the limited edition box... meaning, I can look forward to a better box next month.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 17, 2012)

> I'm very new to the world of Birchbox. Â October was my first month, and I opted for the goop box. Â How do I know if I received one, or if it was just a regular box?? Â Mine had: Luna Bar (peanut butter...ew), the vitamin C capsules, theBalm stuff, some Juicy Couture perfume, and the Jouer lip enhancer. Â I'm not really impressed (food? really?) and would like to know if this was the limited edition box... meaning, I can look forward to a better box next month.


 That was the Transformation (non-Goop) box. Only the Transformation boxes had the theBalm Mary Lou-Manizer.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 17, 2012)

My random comments based on glancing through this thread:

I am so sad that the body oil leaked all over everything in my Birchbox. I'm waiting to enjoy anything until customer service gets back to me.

I got a bra fitting from a specialist at Nordstroms. 36DDD. I loved their bras, but couldn't afford it. Kohl's had a few in my weird size.

If you are intimidated by creative nail designs, check out the tutorials by cutepolish on YouTube. She does amazing things with just a dotting tool (or you can use a bobby pin).


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My random comments based on glancing through this thread:
> 
> ...


thanks for the youtube info -- I will check out her tutorials!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's REALLY good to know. I haven't worn a cute bra in years! I'm a 32 FF and there are approximately two stories that carry my size and neither of them are in NH. I just busted out an underwire on my only black bra that fits. BLARGH. To Lane Bryant I go!



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ermergerd.
> 
> ...


 Oh yes. this is excellent.



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OP Delivers! I told you I was talking about the f'ing elastic.


 Woman, I want to kiss you on the mouth!


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OP Delivers! I told you I was talking about the f'ing elastic.


 That is unfortunately my favorite word and I would totally wear that around as much as I could...probably until it fell apart.  Maybe you should send a picture to BB asking if they will feature your product in a box?


----------



## Linnake (Oct 18, 2012)

Just tried the Sprout cocoa lip balm - yuck. Horrible taste, I swear this brand is just tootsie pop flavored lip balm from the dollar store in disguise.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VS had 32's! my best friend just got a pair of implants earlier in the year, so she is now part of the small torso giant boobies club. She can squeeze them into 32DDD, a size VS carries, but the doctor made her shop at this fancy french lingerie store for this certain brand that "keeps breasts in the perfect natural position" so the implants can settle well. They are like $100 bucks a pop, she wears a 32E in those, which a european E is the same as an american DDD. fyi.


That's my size. Good to know! Maybe I just couldn't find those ones. The ones I looked at were all 36DDD. I'm usually an E or an F in those european brands.


----------



## starfighter82 (Oct 18, 2012)

I received my box (#2) today and my Sprout cocoa balm had no cap. It was nowhere to be found in the box, and the safety seal was perfectly intact. I am guessing since the seal was fine it was probably a mistake in manufacturing. If the cap was inside the box I would use it since I would just assume it fell off in shipping. The fact the cap isn't in the box makes me feel uneasy and I will not use it. I did shoot off an email to birchbox so hopefully they will send me a new balm with the cap and seal in place.

Oh, I also wanted to mention I received Essie in Fair Game and the Luna bar in Lemon Zest.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay I asked her the brands they are, Keep in mind, they spent 10k on the implants, so naturally the bra's are pricey, but they came recommended by a medical professional as keeping the girls in perfect position

Simon Perle:

http://www.simoneperele.com/collections-caressence/c3_57/p118/caressence-3d-full-cup/product_info.html

comes in more "full figured" sizes than most companies,  the whole line is here:

http://www.simoneperele.com/curves-with-confidence/c114/index.html

The others are La Perla and Aubade, which are available at Neiman Marcus


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Control (or command/apple if you're a mac) F and search for amika on each page. Probably the easiest way.


 Someone may already have mentioned this - and my apologizes if so... But use the power of Google to your advantage.  

You can narrow down Google's search so searches for Amika _only_ on MakeupTalk by doing a search with this as the string:

site:www.makeuptalk.com amika trade


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 18, 2012)

I received BOX 1 today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not wowed by it, but I'm not entirely disappointed either. I'm excited about the nail polish and the Keihl's body wash. I've always wanted to try, but never got around to buying it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2012)

Box 1 doesn't look as bad as I thought still I own the Naked Princess lip gloss already through The Look Bag, can't eat the bar since it's raspberries. Only the Kiehl's and Essie polish are good items for me.


----------



## Marshie (Oct 18, 2012)

*sigh* My boxes have been in Phoenix since the 12th &amp; projected delivery was the 15th. Well, my boxes didn't move until yesterday and now they are labeled as DELIVERED. Well guess what, USPS is on something cuz I don't have either box. When this happens, and it rarely does, I give it a day or two &amp; then I contact BB &amp; USPS.


----------



## karenX (Oct 18, 2012)

Ooh, I hope I get the Kiehl's Body Wash in a  future box! Their Coriander scented wash is one of my all time favourites, and I love Orange Blossom - so that would be great to try. Nice sized sample, too.

Their new-ish Fig scent is also wonderful. Kind of surprised it hasn't showed up in any boxes.


----------



## libbs07 (Oct 18, 2012)

Supposed to be getting my box (3) tomorrow. This will be the latest in the month I've ever gotten my box. Glad to hear I'm not the only one with shipping issues!


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My GOOP box came today.  It's box #1 and I am really loving the contents.  *The Kiehl's cleanser smells amazing and is a  true deluxe size!   *The Essie is a pretty shade of grey in "power clutch" but is quite similar to the color club "status update" I received last month (see photos below).   *The naked princess gloss is dinky but I still think there are probably about 5 uses in the tube. When I hold it up to the light, I can see product filled up to about the "D" in naked. *The Joanna Vargas serum is a 5 mL tube but I will have to think about getting brave eough to slather oil on my face. YIKES!  *Everyone should be quite pleased to know the LUNA bar is full sized!!!!!


 OOOOHHHH!! That scenery looks amazing! I'm so glad fall is here. Although here in the South, it's still summer one day, fall the next.

Sorry, had to comment on this! Carry on!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i HATE how victorias secret doesnt make products for all sizes i would looooove the try their bras but they dont make products for big busted girls which makes no damn sense!!!


I feel your pain girls! I go there to get measured and the girl guesses a triple DDD and I'm like not try again. lol


----------



## mallomar (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VS had 32's! my best friend just got a pair of implants earlier in the year, so she is now part of the small torso giant boobies club. She can squeeze them into 32DDD, a size VS carries, but the doctor made her shop at this fancy french lingerie store for this certain brand that "keeps breasts in the perfect natural position" so the implants can settle well. They are like $100 bucks a pop, she wears a 32E in those, which a european E is the same as an american DDD. fyi.


Yeah, VS does have 32s. I also have a small torso - I wear a 32D (naturally, although since 32D is technically the same cup size as 34C and 36B, they're just normal sized). I have found my size at VS with no problem.

My problem is trying to find a 32D elsewhere since I'm trying to leave VS behind. I've looked at Kohls, JC Penney, Macy's, etc. They all start at 34. I've bought a few online at Maidenform's website, but I'd prefer buying a bra in person.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2012)

Today is the 18th and according to my tracking my projected delivery date is today. According to the latest info on my tracking it's at the local post office as of yesterday HOWEVER there is no "out for delivery" message.

17 Oct 2012 23:41 Package processed by local post office
------------ 16 Oct 2012 07:54 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
------------ Date
Description
Location
Oct 17 2012 Package transferred to Post Office ------------- 
I wasn't expecting the package until Saturday or Monday since I didn't get the tracking updates until Sunday night.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> really? i got 20 different colors (from a selection of about 60, I just picked the 20 I wanted) and it cost $13, I can't see myself ever getting through all 60, let alone if I made 120 for $20, SO MUCH TWISTBAND
> 
> ...


 Wow! You are much better at etsy than I am! Guess I picked the wrong sellers!


----------



## brio444 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel your pain girls! I go there to get measured and the girl guesses a triple DDD and I'm like not try again. lol


 A few years ago I went to Town Shoppe (upper west side of Manhattan) and got an actual fitting after years of my bras just sort of fitting.  They put me in a 34F and it was like - wow.  I had been wearing a 36C at VS.  Totally different, and way better, although impossible to find in stores.  I stopped in a VS trying to see if I could do the up-a-bandsize-down-a-cupsize trick and the lady wanted to put me in a 38D.  Yeeeeah. The cups "fit" but I could slide a boob out from under the band it was so loose.  Lol.

After two babies (and weight watchers...) I'm now in a 30/32DDD.  I find that VS has big cup sizes but only in big band sizes (although now I'm looking and I see while they only have A and B in 30s, they do carry 32DDD.  Might have to go see if that works because it would be WAY more cost-effective than my current bras).  

End random OT over-share.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, VS does have 32s. I also have a small torso - I wear a 32D (naturally, although since 32D is technically the same cup size as 34C and 36B, they're just normal sized). I have found my size at VS with no problem.
> ...


 I'm a 32D / DD at VS but I find they those sizes are extremely padded.  I hate it


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2012)

My favorite bra (I'm 36E, or was pre-prego) is the Tom bra by Marie Jo. in black it's quite sexy for a big bra. i bought it at purrmission in Santa Barbara but it's also sold online. Can't wait to wear normal bras again once I'm done breastfeeding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juraseka (Oct 18, 2012)

Good morning ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just signed up for my first birchbox almost 2 weeks ago, and it shipped yesterday. I am on the fence, super excited but also a little weary after reading through some of the posts! I am trying to be optomistic and give BB a chance but some of the other subs I've already gotten seem pretty unbeatable....

But I did want to say thank you because it was all of you lovely ladies that gave me the push to sign up! I love trying new things, and I just found out about Beauty Subs last month, and I already have 5! Birchbox sounds like one that could be a lot of fun if you keep an open mind and realize that $10 isn't that much money ....but that could all change when I actually get my box!

I look forward to chatting soon, and maybe even trading with some of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, you can do an Advanced Search and search for the keyword 'amika' and search only in the forum Make-up &gt; Multiples (where everyone posts their trade lists) and Narrow Results to "Posts Only". You'll also get the posts by everyone who has it up for trade, not just who has it on their wishlist, but it's a lot faster than manually clicking on every trade post and doing the search.


Thank you for the help. I must have done it wrong, because I got zero results. lol


----------



## xiehan (Oct 18, 2012)

> Thank you for the help. I must have done it wrong, because I got zero results. lol


 I got 113 results: https://www.makeuptalk.com/search.php?advanced=1&amp;search=amika&amp;titleonly=0&amp;byuser=&amp;output=posts&amp;containingforum%5B%5D=22564&amp;replycompare=gt&amp;numupdates=&amp;sdate=0&amp;newer=1&amp;sort=relevance&amp;order=descending&amp;Search=SEARCH EDIT: This one is probably better, sorts results by most recently updated first: https://www.makeuptalk.com/search.php?advanced=1&amp;search=amika&amp;titleonly=0&amp;byuser=&amp;output=posts&amp;containingforum%5B%5D=22564&amp;replycompare=gt&amp;numupdates=&amp;sdate=0&amp;newer=1&amp;sort=lastupdate&amp;order=descending&amp;Search=SEARCH


----------



## alice blue (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure what # I got. It was kind of puny. Haven't tried the hair stuff yet, but I have tried everything else and like it well enough. I didn't have time to obsess over the different boxes, so I'm not heartbroken.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 113 results:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will try to dissect what I did wrong. And also thank you to the person who showed me how to get google to do it for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

About Victoria's Secret, I love their Incredible bras, because they are so comfy, but what irks me, is they almost never make the comfortable bras really pretty. And all of the pretty bras are extremely padded. They keep pushing me to get one of their pretty bras that adds two cup sizes, and I'm like, please. I'm already a VS C cup, why do they think every woman wants bigger, no matter how big they already are?


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, VS does have 32s. I also have a small torso - I wear a 32D (naturally, although since 32D is technically the same cup size as 34C and 36B, they're just normal sized). I have found my size at VS with no problem.
> ...


I'm a 36 G and that is hard to find. :/ And then pay $90 per bra.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there are a couple different panty subs. Panty by Post and Ditsies, for women, and half a dozen different services for men to get packs of boxers delivered every month.


 What are some of the boxer subs?


----------



## cskeiser (Oct 18, 2012)

so sad....I gifted my daughter a 3 mo sub and it arrived today....same day as my box.  The email I received as well as the receipt said "welcome box #24".  I was so excited thinking that she was receiving the MOX lipbalm and lthe Mary-Lou Manizer.  Unfortunately they must have different "welcome" boxes...she received  Juicy Couture perfume, nail polish remover wipes, a full size olive oil soap, stainiac sample and a tili bag..... boo....oh well... it was still "free" since I used my points to gift her the sub.  Hopefully the next two regular months will be better.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm a 36 G and that is hard to find. :/ And then pay $90 per bra.


 I'm a 36H....only place I've found them locally is Cacique....they're kinda plain, and not horribly expensive, (about $40) but at least they fit. FYI though, they do have a REALLY cute one on their website on sale for 19.99....I might buy two lol.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 18, 2012)

So, STILL No tracking emails on either account, emailed birchbox 3 days ago and no reply, there are tracking numbers on both accounts, which have been there since the 10th, one updated finally and says (as of 3 days ago) that it was accepted by my local PO, but when I put the tracking number into USPS it says the PO was notified to expect delivery, that's it. The other one still shows no info. I posted this debacle on their FB wall and they said "we'd love to talk, email [email protected]" to which I replied I had already emailed them way before I posted. Meanwhile, my aunts and cousins subs got shipment emails yesterday (they paid late, so expected them late) which are already updating. At this point, I'm livid. I'm at work all day on the phones (at work now) so I don't have time to call them and HOPE to get someone who will probably just make up some reason as to why my boxes are having these problems.


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure what # I got. It was kind of puny. Haven't tried the hair stuff yet, but I have tried everything else and like it well enough. I didn't have time to obsess over the different boxes, so I'm not heartbroken.
> 
> ...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A few years ago I went to Town Shoppe (upper west side of Manhattan) and got an actual fitting after years of my bras just sort of fitting.  They put me in a 34F and it was like - wow.  I had been wearing a 36C at VS.  Totally different, and way better, although impossible to find in stores.  I stopped in a VS trying to see if I could do the up-a-bandsize-down-a-cupsize trick and the lady wanted to put me in a 38D.  Yeeeeah. The cups "fit" but I could slide a boob out from under the band it was so loose.  Lol.
> 
> ...


 I love Town Shop. It's my happy place. Damnit New Hampshire, why don't you have bras for large chested women! I miss you new york


----------



## beautynewbie (Oct 18, 2012)

Can't find the page or the person who linked to the etsy shop for the DIY twistbands but TY ! I ordered some and hopefully will accomplish something semi crafty for the first time in my life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 18, 2012)

All I want is for the October Plus Two Packs to be available.... does anyone know when in the month they usually become available?


----------



## xiehan (Oct 18, 2012)

> All I want is for the October Plus Two Packs to be available.... does anyone know when in the month they usually become available?


 Very late in the month, possibly not even until the start of the next month (but before the 10th). I'm guessing not for another week at the earliest.


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juraseka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good morning ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just signed up for my first birchbox almost 2 weeks ago, and it shipped yesterday. I am on the fence, super excited but also a little weary after reading through some of the posts! I am trying to be optomistic and give BB a chance but some of the other subs I've already gotten seem pretty unbeatable....
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I want is for the October Plus Two Packs to be available.... does anyone know when in the month they usually become available?


 In August, they were added on the 24th. Then, in September, they were added on the 25th. Hopefully, that means the October Plus Two Packs will be added by the end of next week!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm an A cup. Can my bigger busted ladies here help me out with any spare boobage they don't want? I'd gladly take it off your chest.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 18, 2012)

So finally received my box today (box #3 Goop box) and nothing was wrapped.

On top of that I only received one foil sample of the moisturizer &amp; no dry shampoo.

What the heck? Really?


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm an A cup. Can my bigger busted ladies here help me out with any spare boobage they don't want? I'd gladly take it off your chest.


Please take it....I hate the weight and the bra size difficulty. lol


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm an A cup. Can my bigger busted ladies here help me out with any spare boobage they don't want? I'd gladly take it off your chest.


 Gladly. I hate it and would willingly hand some over.


----------



## kisha90 (Oct 18, 2012)

The LUNA Protein bar was surprisingly good! I saw some yesterday at the Dollar Store the day after I got my Birchbox and was excited to purchase some!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there an iPad optimized way to view makeuptalk? Grrrrr


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Oct 18, 2012)

Finally got box 2, 2 days after it was supposed to be here. I guess better than September when it came around the 22nd, I believe. I was surprised by the nail polish color, "size matters". It's a bright red. I guess I was under the assumption they were picking darker and/or more neutral colors. Did anyone else get that color? Just curious as I've only seen people getting greyish colors, but I may have missed a few posts. I'm not complaining or anything, I just picture goop to be more dull, which I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OhSam09 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got the Caudalie Vinoperfect sample. At first it felt half empty, but I squeezed it into a little empty container and it was an ok size. Definitely not great (or deluxe really), but there is more in the tube than you think.


----------



## elviscupcake (Oct 18, 2012)

Got my box #1 a goop box today. Not only did I get gray polish (though I am happy to get Essie) for the second month in a row, but my naked princess gloss sample was missing from its little card board holder. Turned my box upside down looking for it, but of course it was not there. So I got three beauty items and a luna bar. Excited to try the stuff I did get, but getting disappointed and tired of the constant issues that Birchbox seems to have. If it isn't expired Befine, or issues with points, or issues with referrals, then they forget something in my box. Some here on m/u talk really complain about small stuff....all I want is my box, on time, and for the points and referrals to work the way they are intended. I hate constantly emailing Birchbox.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, STILL No tracking emails on either account, emailed birchbox 3 days ago and no reply, there are tracking numbers on both accounts, which have been there since the 10th, one updated finally and says (as of 3 days ago) that it was accepted by my local PO, but when I put the tracking number into USPS it says the PO was notified to expect delivery, that's it. The other one still shows no info. I posted this debacle on their FB wall and they said "we'd love to talk, email [email protected]" to which I replied I had already emailed them way before I posted. Meanwhile, my aunts and cousins subs got shipment emails yesterday (they paid late, so expected them late) which are already updating. At this point, I'm livid. I'm at work all day on the phones (at work now) so I don't have time to call them and HOPE to get someone who will probably just make up some reason as to why my boxes are having these problems.


 My box was supposed to be here two days ago. It's still in the wind!!


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was supposed to be here two days ago. It's still in the wind!!


Any chance you are waiting for box 29 and it's hanging out in Jersey City?  Because that's apparently where my box is.  Hasn't moved (according to the tracking) since just after midnight the 16th.  Doesn't stop me from racing to my mailbox when I get home.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone with box 32 or the delayed shipping get an update?


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Any chance you are waiting for box 29 and it's hanging out in Jersey City?  Because that's apparently where my box is.  Hasn't moved (according to the tracking) since just after midnight the 16th.  Doesn't stop me from racing to my mailbox when I get home.


 No, box 36. It says that it was processed by my local post office two days ago here in Philadelphia. It hasn't updated since.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 18, 2012)

So I've had a 'tracking' number for my box for almost 2 weeks now &amp; there still isn't any tracking information on it. Seems like there are a ton of people having shipping issues, so I guess I'm just wondering if that's pretty typical? 

This IS my first box, so I was kind of giving them extra time based on that. But I also didn't sign up late. I've been signed up since the 1st &amp; they deducted my payment right away. 

I e-mailed Birchbox Ops Monday, but I still haven't heard anything back!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've had a 'tracking' number for my box for almost 2 weeks now &amp; there still isn't any tracking information on it. Seems like there are a ton of people having shipping issues, so I guess I'm just wondering if that's pretty typical?
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry that this is your first experience. Birchbox Ops usually takes two days to respond back, but this month has been nuts as far as complaints go, so that could explain why it's taking a while. I highly suggest calling them. It's a lot quicker to get in contact with someone that way.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that this is your first experience. Birchbox Ops usually takes two days to respond back, but this month has been nuts as far as complaints go, so that could explain why it's taking a while. I highly suggest calling them. It's a lot quicker to get in contact with someone that way.


 I figured. I'm not mad about it or anything, it's just kind of a bummer because I was SO EXCITED initially &amp; now I've almost forgotten about it! It's so hard to call with my crazy schedule &amp; I have 24/7 access to my e-mail, but maybe I'll give them a call on my lunch tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 18, 2012)

Rar.  My second box (33) was showing a delivery date of tomorrow, but it also took a left turn at Jersey City for some reason - after using the dc number on the usps site, it's now showing Oct 24.

Womp, womp.


----------



## mellee (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My random comments based on glancing through this thread:
> 
> ...


LOVE CUTEPOLISH!!!  Thanks for introducing me!  =)


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box! #23. I don't mind this box at all, but is it sad that the most exciting thing for me is the tea?  I recently found out I'm lactose intolerant (living in Wisconsin... yes), so instead of my coffee/cream obsession, I've been leaning more toward teas.
> 
> ...


Good luck on your studies!


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, I got my box #3 today. 2 foil packets of moisturizer, a miniscule tube of lip gloss, a Luna bar, and a packet of hair powder. The only generously sized item was the Karuna mask, which I appreciate, but...this sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So finally received my box today (box #3 Goop box) and nothing was wrapped.
> 
> ...


 Last month they only sent me one packet of the nail polish remover. I emailed them after finding out others got two, and they sent two in the mail. Worth a shot.


----------



## TinaMarina (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm still missing BOTH of my boxes. One hasn't updated since the 12th and the other went to a post office in New Jersey (I'm in California) and also hasn't updated. I just sent them an email. My Ipsy bag shipped later and arrived yesterday.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm an A cup. Can my bigger busted ladies here help me out with any spare boobage they don't want? I'd gladly take it off your chest.


 If you can figure out how to transfer them, YES


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 18, 2012)

My box was expected to get here the 22nd, but showed up today. It's #23. I can post pictures later. nothing wrong with it,w hich is nice. The Mary-Lou is smaller than expected, but it is a magnetic case which is nice. The Mox Botanicals lip butter had a loose lid, but it was closed. I think they're just flimsy which is why they fall off in transit. My box had tissue and my perfume and mary lou were wrapped in tissue with a ribbon around it.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still missing BOTH of my boxes. One hasn't updated since the 12th and the other went to a post office in New Jersey (I'm in California) and also hasn't updated. I just sent them an email. My Ipsy bag shipped later and arrived yesterday.


 My box finally showed up today, #5 which I was excited about. The Eve lom cleanser is so tiny. I think it will be only one use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The amika looks like a couple uses at least. I'm giving it one more month and canceling if it's like this again.


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month they only sent me one packet of the nail polish remover. I emailed them after finding out others got two, and they sent two in the mail. Worth a shot.


 I did e-mail them telling them that nothing was wrapped, only received one moisturizing pack when I saw others getting two but no response.

Who knows when I will hear back from them. I called them today but seriously called about 5-7 times and no one ever picked up kept going straight to voicemail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elleystar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES! And that goat milk bath fizz cube thing was great. It did wonders for my skin. I'm definitely ordering a load of those for this winter. The month before that, they sent out full sized Ellis Faas lip glazes. Their first few months were rough, very rough. But I'm glad I stuck with them because they are miles ahead of BB now!


 I just got mine today!!! Again, even after the shipping email I forgot about it, but it came in like a few days!! Contents are meh, but I'm still pretty happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bethybee (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone with box 32 or the delayed shipping get an update?


 I am supposed to get box 32. After spending 2 days in Jersey city it has now arrived in Denver. Hoping it will be in Phoenix tomorrow so I can get it by Saturday.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ LOL I'M SORRY!!! I SPENT THE PAST TWO NIGHTS BEING NORMAL AND FELL ASLEEP!!! hahahahahahahahahahaha

Omigosh I missed some sort of drama llamas passing by::














&lt; I don't think this is a llama but it's close so you guys can enjoy it.

Also this old lad::





Anyhoo, shaking butts aside, I got my box 3 two days ago and fell asleep before I could open it... I'm sad that my heart didn't race in excitement for this one, but like... I don't know. It's a sad sad box and I didn't even get to keep the turtle D:

I noticed some people are still suffering from the delays of ITP. I hope your turtles sober up soon and muster some energy to head in right direction!!

Also I noticed we were talking about boobies and I wanted to be part of the in crowd. Mine are 68 ZZZ's and let me tell ya... They're like swinging bowling balls off my chest! It feels like I got twin 20 lb babies attached to me at all times! I can't find anything my size so I by lightly used circus tents to sew my own bras. Gotta keep these girls buckled, ya know?

And this is an example of a tall tale told by a short person. But seriously? Lane Bryant is where it's at~ Those bras (by Cacique) feel like sturdy harnesses so that I don't swing my boobs too hard and accidentally dislocate something (strange paranoia: I'm afraid that if I run without my bra my boob with fall off... true story).

My boobs aren't that big. Just my band lol (40D-42C)


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 19, 2012)

idk why my bb always takes so long to get here, michigan isn't that far from new york  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always have to wait a few days past the 20th and I'm always spoiled because they send emails showing what I got before I even get it!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mallomar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, VS does have 32s. I also have a small torso - I wear a 32D (naturally, although since 32D is technically the same cup size as 34C and 36B, they're just normal sized). I have found my size at VS with no problem.
> ...


You might try GapBody! They have many 32D's, although not every style... and their 34Cs are a bit snugger in the band so they might work for you.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a 32D / DD at VS but I find they those sizes are extremely padded.  I hate it


Right?! If you're a D+, you might not actually want padding! Heck, even if I was an A cup I might not always want padding! Many fashions are much easier to wear on flatter chests!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ^^ LOL I'M SORRY!!! I SPENT THE PAST TWO NIGHTS BEING NORMAL AND FELL ASLEEP!!! hahahahahahahahahahaha
> ...


 You're my favorite. I love everything you just said. So happy now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ^^ LOL I'M SORRY!!! I SPENT THE PAST TWO NIGHTS BEING NORMAL AND FELL ASLEEP!!! hahahahahahahahahahaha
> ...


 I thought that guy was the most awkward smiley until I saw the not one, but TWO sexy time ones.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 19, 2012)

I got my box 11 yesterday, it came the same day as myglam! I ended up liking my box more than I thought I would beause of the DDF cleanser. It's like 20 bucks worth of product. Everything else was tiny samples. The luna bar, three tea packets (i like tea though), dime sized lip gloss, foil packet of tint (i think), and some other cream. I did put I have hyperpigmentation in my profile and the cleanser with other cream was for that- so i guess that was taken into account at least. Either way I hope to see some improvement from them.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 19, 2012)

At first I was disappointed with box#1's contents , but then in got it. a full sized Essie polish, a tasty Luna bar, the kiehls shower gell smells amazing and good size! Plus l love the texture and the smell of the lip gloss, wish there was more! The color is pretty too! The only thing I didn't care for it the daily serum. If you could switch that with the malin and goetz peppermint shampoo, drop in a foil packet if the grapefruit cleanser , and the color of the Essie to neo whimsical or lady like , then it would be a perfect box for me! Ps it's so hard to use this on an iPhone.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> At first I was disappointed with box#1's contents , but then in got it. a full sized Essie polish, a tasty Luna bar, the kiehls shower gell smells amazing and good size! Plus l love the texture and the smell of the lip gloss, wish there was more! The color is pretty too! The only thing I didn't care for it the daily serum. If you could switch that with the malin and goetz peppermint shampoo, drop in a foil packet if the grapefruit cleanser , and the color of the Essie to neo whimsical or lady like , then it would be a perfect box for me!
> 
> Ps it's so hard to use this on an iPhone.


 IKNOOOOOW I sit in leacture on MUT sometimes when I zone out, but seeing as I am not about to lug a 15" latop around (my longchamp tote is big, but its not that big!) I use my ipad, it is so obnoxious to reply, and don't even get me started on attempting a multi-quote. not happening


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 any idea if they sizes will include larger bust sizes in the smaller bands?


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My money's on turkey flavored Luna Bars. With real bits o' turkey!


 eww



> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Intimacy, but their prices are definitely over the top. I go to the Chicago Watertower one and often find the same bras at the department stores there for a bit less. I have a small torso and large breasts, so buying bras is a nightmare. I love the VS undie coupons, but can't use the bra ones at all. Their smallest band is a 36 and I'm a 30/32


  I'm a fan of ASOS. I'm a 30ddd and they actually have PRETTY bras with matching knickers. Some under $50



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VS had 32's! my best friend just got a pair of implants earlier in the year, so she is now part of the small torso giant boobies club. She can squeeze them into 32DDD, a size VS carries, but the doctor made her shop at this fancy french lingerie store for this certain brand that "keeps breasts in the perfect natural position" so the implants can settle well. They are like $100 bucks a pop, she wears a 32E in those, which a european E is the same as an american DDD. fyi.


 actually, it goes

d

uk and usa dd/ europe e

usa ddd / uk e/ europe f

uk f / g europe and usa

uk ff/ h europe and usa

They just have to make things more confusing &gt;.&lt;

If you really want to have a good time, you can see a list here http://www.breasttalk.co.uk/size_charts.aspx


----------



## calexxia (Oct 19, 2012)

Weird, I wasn't aware they'd changed their strategy and were now Boobbox.


----------



## mellee (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kisha90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The LUNA Protein bar was surprisingly good! I saw some yesterday at the Dollar Store the day after I got my Birchbox and was excited to purchase some!


Wow...  "Birchbox introduced me to a great new product I can buy _at the Dollar Store_!"  *Chuckle*  Considering you paid $10 for the BB and that may-or-may-not have been one of the highest-ticket items in there, seeing you can get a whole box for a buck kind of makes it seem less of a deal.


----------



## Matahari (Oct 19, 2012)

> Finally got box 2, 2 days after it was supposed to be here. I guess better than September when it came around the 22nd, I believe. I was surprised by the nail polish color, "size matters". It's a bright red. I guess I was under the assumption they were picking darker and/or more neutral colors. Did anyone else get that color? Just curious as I've only seen people getting greyish colors, but I may have missed a few posts. I'm not complaining or anything, I just picture goop to be more dull, which I like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 According to Refinery29, Venetian Red is one of the top color trends this fall... http://www.refinery29.com/2012-color-trends/slideshow#slide-14 Plus, it is also specifically listed as a nail color trend this season: http://www.elle.com/beauty/makeup-skin-care/fall-2012-nail-polish-colors#slide-13 Yours is on point for this season's trends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 19, 2012)

Yayyy!!!  I just used redeemed some of my BB points to get the Boscia BB cream; does any one else use it and love it as much as I do?  I received a sample from Boscia and fell in love!   I got three good uses out of the sample, too!  

I also signed up for a second BB account.  I will be getting Box 18!  Yayy!!  I am especially excited because this is one of the boxes that has a beautyblender in it.  Does anyone use their beautyblender with their Boscia BB cream?  

Have a great Friday, y'all!


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy!!!  I just used redeemed some of my BB points to get the Boscia BB cream; does any one else use it and love it as much as I do?  I received a sample from Boscia and fell in love!   I got three good uses out of the sample, too!
> 
> ...


 There's a lot of BB's going on here: Birchbox, BB cream, beautyblender...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy!!!  I just used redeemed some of my BB points to get the Boscia BB cream; does any one else use it and love it as much as I do?  I received a sample from Boscia and fell in love!   I got three good uses out of the sample, too!
> 
> ...


 I have it and love it! I actually used it with a sponge the other day, then buffed it out a bit with a stippling brush. I love the stuff! It goes on a tad grey, but evens out beautifully  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Oct 19, 2012)

For the ladies that were talking about the Harvey Prince "Flirt" samples: I received box 1 w/o the sample, but I saw everyone raving about it, so, I emailed Harvey Prince to see if they have samples. Since I do have certain perfume allergies I like to try before I buy, just in case! It turns out that their "samples" are mini rollerballs and are $12 each, but since I asked, they gave me a code for a free rollerball to try! I just had to pay shipping, which was $3.50 - not bad! I'm so excited to try this!


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the ladies that were talking about the Harvey Prince "Flirt" samples: I received box 1 w/o the sample, but I saw everyone raving about it, so, I emailed Harvey Prince to see if they have samples. Since I do have certain perfume allergies I like to try before I buy, just in case! It turns out that their "samples" are mini rollerballs and are $12 each, but since I asked, they gave me a code for a free rollerball to try! I just had to pay shipping, which was $3.50 - not bad! I'm so excited to try this!


 I asked about that in July and they never responded.


----------



## Marshmelly (Oct 19, 2012)

Just got my BB yesterday (#1). I used to get them on like the 6th or 7th back in the day! I'm not used to them coming this late =( Overall, I'm fairly pleased with it, though I won't use the serum, and like someone else mentioned previously, the nail polish color is SO similar to the polish they sent me last month (Color Club's "status update"). I love nail polish but I wish I had gotten a any other different shade!


----------



## iugirl13 (Oct 19, 2012)

> So the $15 worth of Joanna Vargus serum? Eh, I could take it or leave it. It feels nice going on, but I really don't see or feel any noticeable difference after 3 days. Definitely not for the $85 full size. It's cool to get to try things like this that I would never be able to purchase. Even though I know a lot of times it's a marketing ploy, I still sometimes equate super high $$$ serums to good quality. That's obviously not always the case. I would LOVE to try the Sunday Riley serum on BB's site that retails for $120 though because I've read numerous makeup artist and model blogs that swear by the stuff. OFF TOPIC: Purchased Orly Bonder and Essie "Penny Talk" yesterday. LOVE both! My nails really are the color of pennies!


 I love my orly bonder! Someone on here mentioned it and it has been a lifesaver with keeping color on. My nails usually end up chipping in a couple of days. Now they don't chip! Love it!


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

The mailman came and went. Still no box. Sad, but I think I might have to say, "goodbye" to Birchbox.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The mailman came and went. Still no box. Sad, but I think I might have to say, "goodbye" to Birchbox.


 Yeah, my package was supposed to be delivered on Monday and has been sitting at the local post office since Tuesday. I finally understand the frustration of subscribers who have had to deal with delivery issues. I haven't bothered Birchbox about it though because I'm sure it's an issue with USPS.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 19, 2012)

I once had a package got lost (not from BB). Like it said it was delivered but it just wasn't there.  I honestly just thought someone had stolen it from my front doorstep, so I called the post office and they said they didn't have it.

So I emailed the company and told them my package was lost and they offered to reimburse me in full (shipping included).

Then the post office called me back and said they did have it... they just.... didn't deliver it? LOL So I got the package and didn't have to pay for it.

I would suggest calling your local PC and asking what happened to your BB, if it's already in the post office. Be polite but firm, and they'll probably get it to you.


----------



## emmakey9 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my orly bonder! Someone on here mentioned it and it has been a lifesaver with keeping color on. My nails usually end up chipping in a couple of days. Now they don't chip! Love it!


 Yeah, I saw someone mention Orly bonder here too, so I gave it a shot! Works GREAT so far! Honestly that's why I've never painted my nails much. I get so frustrated with spending the time to polish and dry, and then they look a ragged mess in a day or two.


----------



## het226 (Oct 19, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me too! but no safety seal..Did birchbox fix it?


----------



## het226 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *starfighter82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box (#2) today and my Sprout cocoa balm had no cap. It was nowhere to be found in the box, and the safety seal was perfectly intact. I am guessing since the seal was fine it was probably a mistake in manufacturing. If the cap was inside the box I would use it since I would just assume it fell off in shipping. The fact the cap isn't in the box makes me feel uneasy and I will not use it. I did shoot off an email to birchbox so hopefully they will send me a new balm with the cap and seal in place.
> 
> Oh, I also wanted to mention I received Essie in Fair Game and the Luna bar in Lemon Zest.


 I had the same thing happen to me too! but no safety seal..Did birchbox fix it?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I once had a package got lost (not from BB). Like it said it was delivered but it just wasn't there.  I honestly just thought someone had stolen it from my front doorstep, so I called the post office and they said they didn't have it.
> 
> ...


 You didn't call the company back and tell them you actually got the package...?


----------



## salth04 (Oct 19, 2012)

Has anyone else had issues with boxes going missing? I have 2 subscriptions and one arrived yesterday, but my box that was supposed to come Wednesday is still totally MIA. There hasn't been any updated shipping info since Monday when it had "arrived at local post office", but the city it arrived in was hours away and NOT my local post office.. I have no clue whats going on. I've been getting boxes to this address for months and they've never been randomly delivered to incorrect post offices. I'm beginning to think I will not see this box this month. Emailed BB and hopefully they can give me some answers or a refund or something! This sucks


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh.my.goodness.  Just got my goop box (#1) and the Kiehls body wash smells divine!  I think I'm going to use some points to get it soon.  And the size of the sample was actually deluxe...so I'll be able to use it for a bit before I have to break down and use some points.


----------



## kat46 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm new here... been lurking for a while though.

I'm in California and still waiting for box 36 which seems to have taken up permanent residence in NJ. I emailed BB about this on the 16th... but of course I have gotten no response.

Last month my box did not arrive until the 24th.

Lame...

on top of that they send me an email today about earning extra points for purchases of items from the Oct box... uh... I haven't even got to try them yet and the offer will expire before I even get my box!

I'm giving them one more month and when I get my 6mo coupon I'm cashing out and cancelling.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, my package was supposed to be delivered on Monday and has been sitting at the local post office since Tuesday. I finally understand the frustration of subscribers who have had to deal with delivery issues. I haven't bothered Birchbox about it though because I'm sure it's an issue with USPS.


 Mine was supposed to be here on Tuesday. You're right, it's not a BB issue, it's USPS. I really don't want to cancel, and am more than willing to stick it out with BB, hoping that they are working on their issues. I am still pretty satisfied with my boxes, but if I were the people getting nothing but foil packets, I would not be happy at all.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


 I'm still waiting on box # 36 myself.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You didn't call the company back and tell them you actually got the package...?


It was walmart. I don't think they cared either way and this was during finals so I didn't really care either way. Walmart could afford to lose $10.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 19, 2012)

FYI for those getting a sample of the Eve cleanser, if you want more than one use, decant it into a small container that seals. This sample may not look like much, but a dab is all I need to use it on my entire face. This is at least a few weeks supply.

I love it and I wish they sold the cleanser in a much smaller size for a lower price. I was thinking I might buy it, eventually, with points to offset the cost, but with how long it is taking me to use it up, I think a full size would spoil before I could use it all.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eww
> 
> ...


 OMG. BreastTalk? its like Makeuptalk for Boobies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Oct 19, 2012)

> It was walmart. I don't think they cared either way and this was during finals so I didn't really care either way. Walmart could afford to lose $10.


 Weirdly, I actually had the exact same thing happen with a package from Walmart. USPS said it was delivered, I never got the package, I contacted Walmart for a refund, and then the package mysteriously showed up the next day. I didn't end up pursuing the refund after that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weirdly, I actually had the exact same thing happen with a package from Walmart. USPS said it was delivered, I never got the package, I contacted Walmart for a refund, and then the package mysteriously showed up the next day. I didn't end up pursuing the refund after that.


Right. I had already submitted my refund request when USPS called me back and I was like ... that's... too much effort for me and I need to study. :| I wonder if Walmart frequently has a problem with USPS.


----------



## StephanieM (Oct 19, 2012)

I am going to call and Cancel my sub right now.... I JUST got my box today, and it's crushed. even the card inside is crushed. It's obvious that the box was smashed before it was put into the mailing cardboard and not the post office's fault. I wasn't so upset about waiting because on my bonus points and because I was expecting 

KÃ©rastase Chroma Sensitive

  blinc Eyeliner in Black beautyblenderÂ® double theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer Kusmi Tea Paris - Wellness Essentials All things that I was excited to try...   What I got was   Dr Jart Water Fuse Beauty balm- Which I got last month Naked princess lip gloss Nexxus Pro mend split end foil theBalm Cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer  Tili bag- also a repeat for me.     I have always been excited to get my birchbox, but right now my skin is boiling. The pictures of what I was expecting is still on my box page...


----------



## kat46 (Oct 19, 2012)

are you in Cali too?


----------



## kat46 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on box # 36 myself.


oops! gotta figure out the posting thing....

are you in California also?


----------



## StephanieM (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone with box 32 or the delayed shipping get an update?


 Mine was supposed to be 32, and got here today and was not box 32. I am still to pissed to look through to see which box it really is.


----------



## StephanieM (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in Ohio


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm STILL waiting on a shipping confirmation email for the replacement box I ordered Monday. This is bogus.


----------



## dd62 (Oct 19, 2012)

When do they normally put out the 20% off codes (not the anniversary ones), is it the end of month, or random? The item I was just came back in stock, and i'm not sure if I should wait or not. My anniversary code already expired.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My money's on turkey flavored Luna Bars. With real bits o' turkey!


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm STILL waiting on a shipping confirmation email for the replacement box I ordered Monday. This is bogus.


Yup... Still no shipping info for me either. Beyond bogus.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 19, 2012)

TJMax has a bunch of Keratese right now. I don't know if I looked at the price correctly because I think Birchbox is cheaper.


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> any idea if they sizes will include larger bust sizes in the smaller bands?


 Hey! I actually work at VS, and tons of stores just started carrying DDD's in sizes 32-38 (only a week or so ago), so they aren't just online anymore!


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StephanieM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am going to call and Cancel my sub right now.... I JUST got my box today, and it's crushed. even the card inside is crushed. It's obvious that the box was smashed before it was put into the mailing cardboard and not the post office's fault. I wasn't so upset about waiting because on my bonus points and because I was expecting
> 
> ...


I am so sorry! Did you send BB picture of your box?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do they normally put out the 20% off codes (not the anniversary ones), is it the end of month, or random? The item I was just came back in stock, and i'm not sure if I should wait or not. My anniversary code already expired.


You might try calling them.  Them may let you use your anniversary code in this case.


----------



## Bethybee (Oct 19, 2012)

I really hope this doesnt happen to me. I am waiting for that box too and I am really excited about it. I really want the beauty blender! But now, my box finally got a little closer but now its been sitting over a day in Denver. Im in Az. I did recieve a gift from Loreal Consumer test panel which made me happy and forget about my bb for a couple days, but now Im just getting annoyed!!


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 19, 2012)

Got my box today, after it hung out in Jersey City for a few days and then magically showed up in my town and out for delivery this morning.  Box 29:

  Dr Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm
Naked Princess Lip Gloss
Nexxus 3-pack
theBalm Cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer 
Tili bag



(Do I still need spoilers at this point?)  You know a box is bad when your husband comments on the size of everything.  It didn't help that he had just watched me open my Ipsy bag last week.  Funny thing is, I'm excited to try the Manizer, Lip Gloss, and BB cream.  Just crazy how small the samples are.  Oh well.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bethybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope this doesnt happen to me. I am waiting for that box too and I am really excited about it. I really want the beauty blender! But now, my box finally got a little closer but now its been sitting over a day in Denver. Im in Az. I did recieve a gift from Loreal Consumer test panel which made me happy and forget about my bb for a couple days, but now Im just getting annoyed!!


 How do you know if they're going to send you something to evaluate? I took all the surveys and after I was done nothing happened.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 19, 2012)

> How do you know if they're going to send you something to evaluate? I took all the surveys and after I was done nothing happened.Â


 There's a thread on L'Oreal consumer testing panel. They can probably answer your question.


----------



## luvmymeg (Oct 19, 2012)

​hello ladies- fairly new here but long-term lurker! Anyone with Box 14? Pretty bad &amp; I think the worst Goop box! &amp; I have bad birchboob for 6 months......pitiful! I have a second subscription that still says "your first box shipping soon".......sigh This used to be fun!


----------



## dearestmelody (Oct 19, 2012)

received box #1 today...and pretty disappointed by the size. This was my first birchbox ever and didn't know that the box itself would be this small. I thought the products would be bigger from looking at the other people's pictures...but even the kiehl's liquid body cleanser is sooooo much smaller than expected...it fits in the palm of my hand...


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dearestmelody* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> received box #1 today...and pretty disappointed by the size. This was my first birchbox ever and didn't know that the box itself would be this small. I thought the products would be bigger from looking at the other people's pictures...but even the kiehl's liquid body cleanser is sooooo much smaller than expected...it fits in the palm of my hand...
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 19, 2012)

> received box #1 today...and pretty disappointed by the size. This was my first birchbox ever and didn't know that the box itself would be this small. I thought the products would be bigger from looking at the other people's pictures...but even the kiehl's liquid body cleanser is sooooo much smaller than expected...it fits in the palm of my hand...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They are sample size.. Glossybox may be a better option or some of the other subs like Look Bag or Test Tube if you're looking for larger sizes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dearestmelody* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> received box #1 today...and pretty disappointed by the size. This was my first birchbox ever and didn't know that the box itself would be this small. I thought the products would be bigger from looking at the other people's pictures...but even the kiehl's liquid body cleanser is sooooo much smaller than expected...it fits in the palm of my hand...
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​  I have bad birchboob for 6 months....


 LOL!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 19, 2012)

so i made a 3 month gift account starting this month since i had extra points on my aunts old account and i wanted to be able to cancel birchbox for a few months to explore ipsy, while still being able to get the birchbox experience so i can make my final decision on whether or not i'll re-instate my account after 3 months.

for a welcome box, i'm really happy with this!





i'm just of sick of seeing the tili bags as everyone else. but i'm excited about the soap since it's a huge size (full size? idk) and the scent is amazing. the nailpolish remover will get used and i've never received this as a sample. i've gotten the stainiac but now that i have two nice samples of this that's really great. also i love la fleur perfume, probably one of my favorite perfume samples i've received yet.

when i saw other people getting pixi in their welcome boxes i was hoping for that, but i can't say i'm very disappointed at all.


----------



## TinaMarina (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yayyy!!!  I just used redeemed some of my BB points to get the Boscia BB cream; does any one else use it and love it as much as I do?  I received a sample from Boscia and fell in love!   I got three good uses out of the sample, too!
> 
> ...


 Yes! I purchased the Boscia BB cream after sampling it too. I also have the beauty blender sponge, but I haven't tried it with the BB cream - may have to do that. I tried it with my regular foundation and didn't have much luck with it - I could do a better job with my fingers.

Now that I contacted Birchbox about my missing boxes, one arrived today and the other is finally on the move. Amazing how that works!


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> honestly the products in this box are better than the size of products in most boxes this month.


 exactly! that's one of the better boxes this month! But i do agree things always look bigger in pictures!


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was walmart. I don't think they cared either way and this was during finals so I didn't really care either way. Walmart could afford to lose $10.


Hmmmm


----------



## kat46 (Oct 19, 2012)

omg. My shipping info FINALLY updated and box is in CA today. Probably wont get it till Monday though.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i made a 3 month gift account starting this month since i had extra points on my aunts old account and i wanted to be able to cancel birchbox for a few months to explore ipsy, while still being able to get the birchbox experience so i can make my final decision on whether or not i'll re-instate my account after 3 months.
> 
> ...


 I've never seen that soap before.  Sounds like it'd smell good!


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 19, 2012)

Just so disappointed with Box 3 and the fact that it's worth basically nothing. Please, please Birchbox, make november better!

My review is at my blog, which I apparently never knew I couldn't post, but have posted before. Sorry!


----------



## wadedl (Oct 19, 2012)

That is almost their travel size. Here is a picture comparing travel and deluxe sample size from Kiehl's. I got the Creme de Corps free for recycling bottles but the sell it for $11.00 and the Body Lotion was a promo to try the new fragrance line at the store. There is only a .3 oz difference between the travel size that retail for $7-$11 and the deluxe samples.







> Originally Posted by *dearestmelody* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> received box #1 today...and pretty disappointed by the size. This was my first birchbox ever and didn't know that the box itself would be this small. I thought the products would be bigger from looking at the other people's pictures...but even the kiehl's liquid body cleanser is sooooo much smaller than expected...it fits in the palm of my hand...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dearestmelody* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> received box #1 today...and pretty disappointed by the size. This was my first birchbox ever and didn't know that the box itself would be this small. I thought the products would be bigger from looking at the other people's pictures...but even the kiehl's liquid body cleanser is sooooo much smaller than expected...it fits in the palm of my hand...
> 
> ...


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to see all my products from box 3 sitting in _ONE HAND_.


LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 20, 2012)

My sister got her gift sub box today, too - exactly like this one, yay!

Quote:


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

Finally got a chance to try the Embryolisse lait-creme (one of the products I was excited about in BB.... which turned out to be two foil packets B|)

I'm undecided on the product after one use (obviously). I love how dense and creme-y it is, but I'm wondering it's okay enough for sensitive skin like mine. : My skin feels vaguely burn-y tingly after one use, though I'm wondering if it's because I tried to slather all 2mL of the product one because it felt like a waste to not use up the entire packet (in contrast, I get about 2-3 mo out of a 50mL jar of the body shop face creme...so....) It's not as bad as some other things I've tried so I'm like... just wondering whether or not my skin is being unhappy with me or some other weird combination of events.

The only distinct downside is the fact that the creme _does_ smell like milk. I'm a lesser level of lactose intolerable, and even though it's not going in my stomach to digest, I always vaguely associate the smell of milk with being slightly ill. Sigh.

I'm going to try the other packet tomorrow. I don't think it's going to change my opinion too much. Two uses is not enough to make me shell out $16 for 30mL of face creme.

I wonder if I email the company  maybe we could get more samples...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just so disappointed with Box 3 and the fact that it's worth basically nothing. Please, please Birchbox, make november better!
> 
> ...


 Beware..blog links not allowed.


----------



## Babs (Oct 20, 2012)

What is a welcome box? I didn't get one when I signed up 4 months ago. I just got the ear bud box like everyone else. Am I missing something?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is a welcome box? I didn't get one when I signed up 4 months ago. I just got the ear bud box like everyone else. Am I missing something?


 No you're not. (The box, at least. Not a terribly exciting box.)

Welcome boxes are usually for new members who got gift accounts.

I'm pretty sure that's not the welcome box. I got the welcome box for the gift sub I opened:






It isn't too horrible from the looks of it, except BB actually ended up sending everyone blotting sheets intsead of the cleansing oil. The page didn't change after 24 hours so I emailed them and complained, and they're supposedly sending me another one... It went out in the mail like last Friday and since there's no tracking, I'm not sure where in the world it is.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beware..blog links not allowed.


 Haha, I have posted blog links for months now and no one has said anything. My bad. Thanks!


----------



## Babs (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No you're not. (The box, at least. Not a terribly exciting box.)
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Thats a pretty good welcome box. Beats 90% of the boxes this month and the full size pixi and probably half size polish is exciting. I would prefer the blotting paper to the oil which is probably a tiny tube. I don't think I would be as bummed about my box if everyone's box sucked equally (sorry!) but that's not the case and I'm both happy and sad for other people.


----------



## MissWartooth (Oct 20, 2012)

MUT newb here, but a lurker for a while.  Hi! 

Anyway, I've been reading you guys' posts and still haven't seen anything that matches what's supposed to be coming in my box. 

It weighs .3580, and I can't find that on anyone's post.   MUST KNOW SUSPENSE KILLING ME AGH.

It should be here tomorrow, if it isn't I'll be surprised.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

> MUT newb here, but a lurker for a while.Â  Hi!Â  Anyway, I've been reading you guys' posts and still haven't seen anything that matches what's supposed to be coming in my box.Â  It weighs .3580, and I can't find that on anyone's post.Â Â  MUST KNOW SUSPENSE KILLING ME AGH. It should be here tomorrow, if it isn't I'll be surprised.


 What's coming in your box?


----------



## zorabell (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i made a 3 month gift account starting this month since i had extra points on my aunts old account and i wanted to be able to cancel birchbox for a few months to explore ipsy, while still being able to get the birchbox experience so i can make my final decision on whether or not i'll re-instate my account after 3 months.
> 
> ...


 I didn't know they made the soap in lavender! I got the regular old olive oil one in one of my welcome boxes, and yes it is full size (worth $14)


----------



## MissWartooth (Oct 20, 2012)

If I'm looking at it correctly, some dry shampoo, highlighter, perfume oil, tea, some twistbands, &amp; some kind of face transformer.   I am a total newb over here refraining from chewing off my nails.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

> If I'm looking at it correctly, some dry shampoo, highlighter, perfume oil, tea, some twistbands, &amp; some kind of face transformer.Â Â  I am a total newb over here refraining from chewing off my nails.Â  Â


 Maybe avariation oof a welcome box or one of the Transformation boxes? Sounds nice!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissWartooth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I'm looking at it correctly, some dry shampoo, highlighter, perfume oil, tea, some twistbands, &amp; some kind of face transformer.   I am a total newb over here refraining from chewing off my nails.


 This sounds like a great box. I hope you enjoy your products!


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds like box 40 maybe?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/october-2012/october2012box40


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ hello ladies- fairly new here but long-term lurker! Anyone with Box 14? Pretty bad &amp; I think the worst Goop box! &amp; I have bad birchboob for 6 months......pitiful! I have a second subscription that still says "your first box shipping soon".......sighThis used to be fun!


 Yours is definitely not the worst Goop box. The peppermint shampoo looks great and you got a full-size Essie! I got box #3...that is definitely the worst.


----------



## luvmymeg (Oct 20, 2012)

awww-I'm sorry yours is so bad. But thanks for making me feel better! Better luck next month!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm usually a huge Birchbox cheerleader, but this month's Goop box was pretty awful.  I am not a big fan of the grey Essie color, the lip gloss came in Coral and is super tiny.  I haven't yet tried the serum, I was looking forward to this box over my other subscription, and the other one ended up being the better box. The only thing I was really happy about was the Kiehls body wash, since it saves me from having to buy another one for a couple of weeks.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Oct 20, 2012)

MamaCrabbyJ is in town so I don't have to run after the kiddo since my mom is doing all the heavy lifting. So guess what I'm doing for entertainment?

I popped some popcorn and read all of the complaints on the Birchbox Facebook page. LOLz. I guess misery loves company. I feel bad for many ladies this month. Mine wasn't so bad. I don't remember the number. But it was goop and had decent (not awesome) sample sizes, and the Larabar but whatevs.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Thats a pretty good welcome box. Beats 90% of the boxes this month and the full size pixi and probably half size polish is exciting. I would prefer the blotting paper to the oil which is probably a tiny tube. I don't think I would be as bummed about my box if everyone's box sucked equally (sorry!) but that's not the case and I'm both happy and sad for other people.


 The half-sized polish wasn't too exciting for me because I don't particularly like color club and I can't wear coral at all. ): cool-toned medium skin. If they'd sent out a blue or red, which I think are colors that are more universally flattering, I would probably be more okay with it. I'm waiting on the gel, so after getting the gel and the blotting sheets (only because I complained!) I can say it's a worthwhile box. Before it was pretty much like getting the Pixi pen for half price and some other samples to try with it.

After receiving box 3 though, yeah, I'd say it would definitely it's a pretty good box in comparison. Very good box compared to at least half the boxes this month. Bleh.

My main problem with the welcome box this month - and welcome boxes in general - is the fact that they're not "gift worthy." It's mostly just disappointing that BB either expects members who bought themselves gift subs to suck it up and deal or for new members not to know better... pretty much in regards to the Tili bag. But considering how much they've gone downhill esp this month, it really ain't so bad.


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i made a 3 month gift account starting this month since i had extra points on my aunts old account and i wanted to be able to cancel birchbox for a few months to explore ipsy, while still being able to get the birchbox experience so i can make my final decision on whether or not i'll re-instate my account after 3 months.
> 
> ...


 I should also be receiving a Welcome Box this month too, but the way I signed up was for the "Get a Goop Box Now!" thingy. But I decided to gift myself a 6 month subscription... I wonder if it will be the same? I've always wanted to try the stannic... but I was hoping at getting another shot at receiving an Essie or Beauty blender... &amp; mine said it will ship on the 23rd.... so we shall see!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MamaCrabbyJ is in town so I don't have to run after the kiddo since my mom is doing all the heavy lifting. So guess what I'm doing for entertainment?
> 
> I popped some popcorn and read all of the complaints on the Birchbox Facebook page. LOLz. I guess misery loves company. I feel bad for many ladies this month. Mine wasn't so bad. I don't remember the number. But it was goop and had decent (not awesome) sample sizes, and the Larabar but whatevs.


I was reading their page too! I wonder what they think of everyone saying they will move on to Ipsy lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wrote this comment to them, emailed CS and also posted on their FB. :| I put it under a spoiler tag because it's so damn long.
> 
> ...


 Hey y'all. So I finally got a response to this email.

Hi Amy,

Thank you for writing in and I am so sorry for your disappointment. I would love to address your concerns over the phone. Is there a time that I can call you on Monday?

Thank you,

Molly

I mean other than my frustrations, what else would you like me to say to them, box 3 gals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I promise I will be polite and professional and calm. Like I said, it's my job to do phone stuff too so I can be scolding and professional at the same time.


----------



## dearestmelody (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to see all my products from box 3 sitting in _ONE HAND_.


 LOL well i do admit that box #1 is probably the best of the boxes out there...from what i see in this thread anyway. I guess its because I got glossybox and luxebox as my first subscription boxes so that's what i was comparing it to. hehe


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dearestmelody* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL well i do admit that box #1 is probably the best of the boxes out there...from what i see in this thread anyway. I guess its because I got glossybox and luxebox as my first subscription boxes so that's what i was comparing it to. hehe


 BB is also half the price of those.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey y'all. So I finally got a response to this email.
> ...


 Definitely tell them all the products from box 3 can fit in one hand, it's full of the dreaded foil packets, and the biggest product is FOOD. Ugh. AND our box has the lowest value out of all of them (I think $13 something while other boxes were worth $30!). I am mostly pissed about the foil packets. Just NOT WORTH $10!!!!!!


----------



## lorizav (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh Birchbox, you just can't get it together can you?  I liked 2 of the items in my box so much that I went to go buy the full size.  Both out of stock.  If you are going to feature a product you might want to actually have it available for sale.  Bought them both somewhere else.  Watch out BB- Ipsy blew you out of the water this month!!!


----------



## gingerjenny (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone else addicted to ddf brightening cleanser?? I now love this stuff.  Thanks a lot bb for making me like such an expensive cleanser.  I have noticed a huge difference already in my dark acne scars as well as pore size.

Anyone else try the miracle cream foundation? its a tint more with built in primer, hydration and some other stuff i can't remember.  I'm really wanting to buy it but its 48 bucks.  anyone know of a similar foundation? It left such a nice matte finish on my face


----------



## Stdanzy (Oct 20, 2012)

> Anyone else addicted to ddf brightening cleanser?? I now love this stuff.Â  Thanks a lot bb for making me like such an expensive cleanser.Â  I have noticed a huge difference already in my dark acne scars as well as pore size. Anyone else try the miracle cream foundation? its a tint more with built in primer, hydration and some other stuff i can't remember.Â  I'm really wanting to buy it but its 48 bucks.Â  anyone know of a similar foundation? It left such a nice matte finish on my face


 Me!! I love it, I have been using since I first got it in my August box, and my dark spots are dramatically lighter! Check the trade boards, I got about 11oz of it through trades, paying the small fee for shipping sure beats $38!


----------



## denise89 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else addicted to ddf brightening cleanser?? I now love this stuff.  Thanks a lot bb for making me like such an expensive cleanser.  I have noticed a huge difference already in my dark acne scars as well as pore size.
> 
> Anyone else try the miracle cream foundation? its a tint more with built in primer, hydration and some other stuff i can't remember.  I'm really wanting to buy it but its 48 bucks.  anyone know of a similar foundation? It left such a nice matte finish on my face


 The DDF cleanser is so popular right now! Maybe I should try it haha, I have acne scars as well and no cleanser ever makes them fade!


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 20, 2012)

I would be happy to see ANY box at this point. I still have nothing!


----------



## TinaMarina (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else addicted to ddf brightening cleanser?? I now love this stuff.  Thanks a lot bb for making me like such an expensive cleanser.  I have noticed a huge difference already in my dark acne scars as well as pore size.
> 
> Anyone else try the miracle cream foundation? its a tint more with built in primer, hydration and some other stuff i can't remember.  I'm really wanting to buy it but its 48 bucks.  anyone know of a similar foundation? It left such a nice matte finish on my face


 I think someone else may have already mentioned this, but if you have a Marshall's near you, check there for DDF products. I picked up a 6oz brightening cleanser for $13.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 20, 2012)

I am definetly addicted to the DDF!!! I tried to trade for more of it but I was only successful with one trade.So,I went on ebay and got 2/2oz bottles for 6 dollars and 2 dollars for postage. I guess they will last till I have enough money to get a full size...like the other lady said "Thank you for the addiction BB !!!


----------



## mellee (Oct 20, 2012)

One of the Etsy shops has 5 yards of the 5/8 fold over elastic in Old Gold (metalic) for like a buck-fifty and a few bucks shipping.  I've no idea why it's so cheap, but I was all over it!

Edit - if you search "fold over elastic old gold" you'll find there are actually a _couple of _sellers who have it for around the same price.


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 20, 2012)

still haven't gotten my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it usually comes the day after it's due, hoping it's here Monday...


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 20, 2012)

Give them grief from all of us Box 3 victims  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey y'all. So I finally got a response to this email.
> ...


----------



## kat46 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be happy to see ANY box at this point. I still have nothing!


same here!


----------



## Babs (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey y'all. So I finally got a response to this email.
> ...


 Wow they are proactive. Will you tell them to answer my email? LOL but on a serious note, I would say that it's not up to them that some samples are foil packets because companies make them..not BB. That is something that is out of their hands.. and I get that. BUT and it's a big BUT.. while they might not have enough good sized samples or full size samples for all 100K of their subscribers, they can AT THE VERY LEAST put MULTIPLE foil packets (and i'm not talking 2) in punishment boxes so that we can actually try out the products on multiple days. It'll also make us feel better that we got let's say 5 packets of one time use eye cream while my BFF down the street got a beauty blender or some lucky gals on MUT got a full sized Essie.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think someone else may have already mentioned this, but if you have a Marshall's near you, check there for DDF products. I picked up a 6oz brightening cleanser for $13.


 I've been using the cleanser too! It's nice! I just ran out of purity and am waiting for them to ship me more- I might alternate between the two. it's funny because I thought purity was expensive, but I finally found something I like and it costs more! ah! and thanks for the tip I will check it out. Hopefully my marshalls carries it.


----------



## considerately (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry what is MUT?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

MUT = Makeup Talk


----------



## considerately (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh LOL thank you!  I should have been able to figure that one out.


----------



## brennn (Oct 21, 2012)

Reading through the BB facebook comments you'd think they'd have committed one of the gravest injustices known to mankind. I know FB company pages really bring out the crazy group-think thing, but after reading through a lot (I couldn't sleep!) it went from being sorta funny to just sad.  WIth all the threatening to cancel, adjective-rich disappointment sagas, and gloating about switching to ipsy, you'd think the complainers paid with their firstborn, not $10!

Looking over all the box variations many are definitely quite dismal and underwhelming but I was surprised how many people were furious about receiving essie nail varnish and the Mary Lou-manizer- two of the hottest items! There were quite a few people over the past couple weeks complaining that the Mary Lou was ONLY the size of a "small eyeshadow", that it should have been full size.  "How can BB call that a deluxe sample?"* hahaha.  And of course the "cheap" essies were in the most hideous, revolting, and unflattering shades of nail varnish ever made. "How dare BB send me full size $8 nail varnish knowing that the shade they are sending looks atrocious with my skin tone!"*

*paraphrasing only a little, sadly.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

> Reading through the BB facebook comments you'd think they'd have committed one of the gravest injustices known to mankind. I know FB company pages really bring out the crazy group-think thing, but after reading through a lot (I couldn't sleep!) it went from being sorta funny to just sad. Â WIth all the threatening to cancel, adjective-rich disappointment sagas, and gloating about switching to ipsy, you'd think the complainers paid with their firstborn, not $10! Looking over all the box variations many are definitely quite dismal and underwhelming but I was surprised how many people were furious about receiving essie nail varnish and the Mary Lou-manizer- two of the hottest items! There were quite a few people over the past couple weeks complaining that the Mary Lou was ONLY the size of a "small eyeshadow", that it should have been full size. Â "How can BB call that a deluxe sample?"* hahaha. Â And of course the "cheap" essies were in the most hideous, revolting, and unflattering shades of nail varnish ever made. "How dare BB send me full size $8 nail varnish knowing that the shade they are sending looks atrocious with my skin tone!"* *paraphrasing only a little, sadly.Â


 While not to that extent, we have our own fair share of unhappy subbers here, too.


----------



## brennn (Oct 21, 2012)

Quote: While not to that extent, we have our own fair share of unhappy subbers here, too.


I've read through most of the pages of this thread as the month has progressed &amp; know that many people are disappointed.  It was just a bit funny to see the overall rational and thoughtful discussion of this month's many box issues on MUT compared to the proverbial torches and pitchforks some unhappy subbers are raising over there.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

> I've read through most of the pages of this thread as the month has progressed &amp; know that many people are disappointed. Â It was just a bit funny to see the overall rational and thoughtful discussion of this month's many box issues on MUT compared to the proverbial torches and pitchforks some unhappy subbers are raising over there. Â


 I agree that FB has the extreme vents and overboard reactions, but longtime subbers here are seemingly becoming more disenchanted with BB, from sample sizes to CS. I don't mean to imply anything bad, but there are a lot of growing grievances I'm noticing. There seems to be a combo of things adding to it, from sooo many subs available for comparison to lack of new companies/products to possible sub burnout, as well as the already mentioned issues. Expectations change.


----------



## brennn (Oct 21, 2012)

I definitely agree with that. After seven months of BB, including the Teen Vogue and Gossip Girl boxes that I loved, July-September were all underwhelming in terms of sample size and quality (foil sachets, product repeats, CS, etc.).  I cancelled after September's but I'm keeping an eye on the boxes in case they improve- not looking good anytime soon.  

I think a vast majority of the grievances (I was only poking fun at some of the more ridiculous ones on FB) are entirely valid &amp; I definitely have my fair share.  It'll be interesting to see how BB (and all the other sub services) handle the influx of complaints and competition in the next couple months. Some things will have to change.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

I think BB should cap their memberships at this time. Deal with concerns, as they seem to be hiring more staff based around BB blog intros. Focus on retaining their original customer base by attempting to address concerns and grievances. Through the issues discussed here, there have been some interesting solutions brought up by ladies. I like the idea of adding an allergy q to the survey, X more foils for a better sample run if they're going to toss them in, etc.. I'm a happy subber, but it bums me out a bit so many are not.


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow they are proactive. Will you tell them to answer my email? LOL but on a serious note, I would say that it's not up to them that some samples are foil packets because companies make them..not BB. That is something that is out of their hands.. and I get that. BUT and it's a big BUT.. while they might not have enough good sized samples or full size samples for all 100K of their subscribers, they can AT THE VERY LEAST put MULTIPLE foil packets (and i'm not talking 2) in punishment boxes so that we can actually try out the products on multiple days. It'll also make us feel better that we got let's say 5 packets of one time use eye cream while my BFF down the street got a beauty blender or some lucky gals on MUT got a full sized Essie.


It may be up to the companies what they provide, but we're paying Birchbox.  In the end, it's Birchbox's product we're paying for, and their name and their business on the line.  They should have some standards they impose on the companies if they want their item to be the one in the box.  If the companies are offering crap for BB to send, BB should say "Oh, no, that's not going into _our _box!"  Plain and simple.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 21, 2012)

There was a poster here who also complained about the size of the Mary Loumanizer--I thought it was kind of funny because I thought it was exactly what a deluxe sample _should_ be.  It's cutely packaged in a way that it can be shut, and for using on the inner corner of the eyes, cheekbones, and browbones there are several uses.  I think other companies should take note, like Stila when they sample a palette.  



> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Reading through the BB facebook comments you'd think they'd have committed one of the gravest injustices known to mankind. I know FB company pages really bring out the crazy group-think thing, but after reading through a lot (I couldn't sleep!) it went from being sorta funny to just sad.  WIth all the threatening to cancel, adjective-rich disappointment sagas, and gloating about switching to ipsy, you'd think the complainers paid with their firstborn, not $10!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

> There was a poster here who also complained about the size of the Mary Loumanizer--I thought it was kind of funny because I thought it was exactly what a deluxe sampleÂ _should_ be. Â It's cutely packaged in a way that it can be shut, and for using on the inner corner of the eyes, cheekbones, and browbones there are several uses. Â I think other companies should take note, like Stila when they sample a palette. Â


 Oh my, this! I'm supposed to get the highlighter in my very delayed box and the pics are promising. Much better than the cards!


----------



## Nightgem (Oct 21, 2012)

Well still no box and just got the shipping updated. Once more a crappy box, so much so that I canceled. I was a bit on the fence but after months of getting crappy box's I'm so over BB. The only thing I can say I have gotten that was really worth while was the brightening cleanser and only after all the rave reviews I tried it and really like it. I'll stick to Myglam/Ipsy at least I get products I'll use.


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 21, 2012)

To cancel or not to cancel: that is the question:

Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer

The slings and arrows of foil packets,

Or to take arms against a sea of perfume samples,

And by opposing end them?
 

I think I'm going to get rid of one account. Not so much because I'm as angry as the broads on their Facebook page (I'd say get a hobby, but I think complaining about crap is it), but because I've been eying the Pop Sugar bag and getting rid of one account will make me feel less guilty about spending almost $40 on one subscription.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To cancel or not to cancel: that is the question:
> 
> ...


 I was just thinking the same thing. I need to sacrifice something to justify getting popsugar. I had popsugar their first two months then couldn't afford it anymore and boom- their best box yet! I mean I am not anti-birchbox or anything, but compared to my other subs right now they are a bit underwhelming. But on the other hand, the cleanser I got this month made it worth it. I'm torn. They definitely need a rehab center to survive monthly subscription addictions.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Reading through the BB facebook comments you'd think they'd have committed one of the gravest injustices known to mankind. I know FB company pages really bring out the crazy group-think thing, but after reading through a lot (I couldn't sleep!) it went from being sorta funny to just sad.  WIth all the threatening to cancel, adjective-rich disappointment sagas, and gloating about switching to ipsy, you'd think the complainers paid with their firstborn, not $10!
> 
> ...


I read that one post on their Facebook page that made me LOL..She was a bit too angry IMO threatening to call her cc due to fraud on BB's part lol


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 21, 2012)

I saw the fraud one, haha. And then I had to respond to someone complaining about not getting a certain product, even though I really should have just stayed out of it.

Look, I've always loved BB, and I realize the point of the sampling service. However, this month my samples in my main account were ridiculously small. Like, one or two uses only.  I sent BB a (what I hope is) very respectful email so that they can better understand my complaints and maybe help fix them. Here's what I wrote:

Hello, Birchbox,

    I've been a subscriber since January 2012, and even purchased a second account in May 2012. I have always been a long time supporter of your service, but I am very upset with this month's boxes, especially on my main account under this email. NOTHING was a deluxe size - everything was foil packets or one time use! How am I supposed to know if I like the products if I only get a use or two out of them? Why am I paying you for getting me such ridiculously small samples?

    Let me go through it:
1.) Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre: A neat product, but seriously, only two foil packets? I could legit get these for free from Sephora or probably even directly from the company.

2.) Lulu Organics Hair Powder: Another product I would be interested in trying, but how am I suppose to get it out of the cardboard packet? There's no way to control the flow of powder, and it's not resealable, so I can't keep it from spilling.

3.) Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask: Another neat product I'd love to try, but once again, I can only get one use out of this item. No way to compare.

4.) Naked Princess Lip Gloss: SO SMALL. I thought the Jouer lip gloss sample was small, but this takes the cake.

    Let me be clear: I'm not complaining about the actual samples themselves. I realize this is a sampling service where I'm suppose to try new products. However, the sizes are getting ridiculous and not worth my money. It's not a new trend, either - I've been getting smaller and smaller samples over the past few months that are leaving me very unsatisfied.

    As you know, I cannot cancel this account because it is a yearly sub. However, with Christmas coming up, I am seriously reconsidering whether I want to ask for another year. Additionally, I am thinking about cancelling my second account. I'm giving Ipsy, another popular sub service, a try next month, along with my extra BB, and will decide after that which one I keep.

    I write to you only because I want to continue loving this service. I sincerely want you guys to do well. I've recommended Birchbox to countless friends, and even gifted subs to quite a few. However, in its current state, I cannot recommend Birchbox to anyone.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

Wait... someone threatened Birchbox with fraud? LOL


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Oct 21, 2012)

I got the same box and I have the exact same feelings about it. The items are interesting, but so tiny!  And here I thought that the Goop partnership would mean a better box. I saw in an earlier post where someone said that the total value for this box was only around $12-$16 compared to other boxes valued at $20-$30. I know the point is to get people to buy full size products, not to provide a good value, but when I'm paying $2 a sample, I want to feel like the samples are actually worth the $2. I can get a Luna bar for .99 on sale at the grocery store; I don't want to get that in my *beauty* box unless I feel like it is actually an *added* value and the other items make up for the cost of the box. Take out the bar and you have a $10 with 4 items, that's $2.50 a sample.

1) Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre: Two foil packets definitely NOT worth 1.25 each.

2) Lulu Organics Hair powder: Awful, *awful* cardboard package, I got it everywhere trying to open the container, decent size but not worth 2.50.

3) Naked Princess Lip Gloss: Ugh, don't get me started on the size of this. The tube is tiny enough as it is, about the size of a dreaded perfume sample and it's barely half full!

4) Karuna Mask: The largest sample of the bunch and the only one I would consider to be worth 2.50, but as previously stated, only one mask so no way to see if it really works.

I always swore I would keep my BB account even if I cancelled all the others, but after two disappointing boxes I'm seriously starting to question. With my luck though I would cancel and then next month would be completely awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll probably stick around for another month just in case they have a complete 180.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shutterbug68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1) Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre: Two foil packets definitely NOT worth 1.25 each.
> 
> ...


 I already did the calculations for these

Luna bar: 1/15 * $18.75 = $1.25 for one bar lipgloss: 0.008oz/0.10oz * $26 = $2.08 for the sample hair powder: 5grams/113.398grams (~4oz) * $30 = $1.32 for the sample Karuna mask: 1/4 * $28 = $7 for the mask Embryolisse creme: 4mL/30mL * 16 = $2.13 for the two packets Which gives us a total value of $13.78, only $12.53 was in actual beauty products.   The mask was the most valuable product in the entire box, because a full-sized would be $28 for 4, so $7 each. I get it's kind of hard to tell if you like it out of one use (it's more a fun thing to use anyway; I prefer physical cremes when I use face masks). I'm definitely speaking with them tomorrow about my complaints.


----------



## Whatthescrap (Oct 21, 2012)

I recently signed up with BB (October 7th) and was THRILLED to get my invite 3 days later (as a result of the GOOP link on the BB site)!  Now I'm waiting for my first box to arrive.  I had never heard of this amazing concept of getting a monthly sub to receive beauty samples in the mail every month!!   After I received my invite, I couldn't sleep that night.  I was sooo excited to be a part of this process!!

The items in my box were recently posted and I am pretty excited about getting Box #19.  A Beauty Blender, Karuna mask, Twistband, Sprout Lip Balm, SuperGoop, and of course the infamous Luna Bar!

 But now, I'm saddened to learn that just because that is what is posted, that may not be what I get??  And, just because the estimated delivery of my box is on Tuesday, that is, more than likely, not accurate as well.

I haven't even received my first box yet, and have already lost my initial enthusiasm!  Due to all of the posts on here, I have also now signed up for Ipsy/MyGlam.  I am sure hoping that with all of the posts to BB lately that they will fix what ails and start working towards saving their client base, rather than trying to drum up new business from people like me!


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 21, 2012)

im jealous of that size actually i never get anything that big in my BB!!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *dearestmelody* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> received box #1 today...and pretty disappointed by the size. This was my first birchbox ever and didn't know that the box itself would be this small. I thought the products would be bigger from looking at the other people's pictures...but even the kiehl's liquid body cleanser is sooooo much smaller than expected...it fits in the palm of my hand...


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was a poster here who also complained about the size of the Mary Loumanizer--I thought it was kind of funny because I thought it was exactly what a deluxe sample _should_ be.  It's cutely packaged in a way that it can be shut, and for using on the inner corner of the eyes, cheekbones, and browbones there are several uses.  I think other companies should take note, like Stila when they sample a palette.


ive used it 4-5 days straight on cheekbones, forehead, nose cupids bow, chin, eyebrow, inner corner... and still not hitting the pan anywhere si i consider that a big deluxe size sample


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm really enjoying the Mary-Lou Manizer.  Think it's a good size - except I wish they would have had it sealed.  I accidentally dug a nail into it trying to find where you open it, only to find out that you don't.

Liked trying the Mox, too, although I didn't like the product.  The LiQWid conditioner was nice, even though it was a one time foil.  Wasn't enough to convince me to buy it.  Dunno if I may have, had I tried a few more times.  The wavy thing wasn't in my box - I emailed and they said they'd send.  Tea went to hubby.  Hated the pumpkin perfume.

Some people who got this box didn't like it, but I really did!  =)  Still, though, I couldn't see myself purchasing anything from it.  This was my third month and it's how I felt about all three boxes.  Enjoy trying stuff, but nothing I feel after trying that "OMG I HAVE TO HAVE IT!!!"


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I read that one post on their Facebook page that made me LOL..She was a bit too angry IMO threatening to call her cc due to fraud on BB's part lol


 


> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I read that one post on their Facebook page that made me LOL..She was a bit too angry IMO threatening to call her cc due to fraud on BB's part lol


 My favorite this month in reference to the Goop boxes was, "I'm e-mailing Gwyneth, to let her know her good name is being sullied by Birchbox!"  LOL!!!


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

Have to add, too, that I got Hubby the men's box for his birthday in October.  Paid $20, they first sent an email saying "sorry we shipped it late so here's 100 points!", then he got his box, then I got an email saying "oops we sent you a second one our bad enjoy!"  So for my $20 he got two identical boxes (with the whiskey stones, jigger, pre-shave oil, Toweldry hair styler, and body powder), 100 points, + 50 more for his reviews (which I'm pestering him for info that I fill in).  And he really likes all the items!  I already ordered him the Toweldry for Christmas (used the 100 points I got for it being late and paid $8) and may order the shave oil, too.  Told him he gets 3 months for his birthday, and the second box'll be here shortly.  Hope he likes it as much!  Then I'll probably do 6 more months for Christmas, assuming he keeps liking each one.  So it's making for a great gift for a hard-to-buy-for guy!  I definitely know why some people are disgusted, seeing some of these boxes this month, but I'm kinda happy with BB at the moment. 

And I'll be REALLY happy when I don't get crappy stuff and have to cancel in the future 'cause you guys told them how it's gonna be this month!


----------



## missionista (Oct 21, 2012)

I finally got my box yesterday, hooray!  However, I can't leave feedback for any items.  Anyone else having trouble?  I'll call CS on Monday, but if anyone has a workaround in the meantime, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks!


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box yesterday, hooray!  However, I can't leave feedback for any items.  Anyone else having trouble?  I'll call CS on Monday, but if anyone has a workaround in the meantime, I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Thanks!


They changed the wording from "feedback" to "review", which confused a lot of people.  Does it let you leave a review?


----------



## thr33things (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box yesterday, hooray!  However, I can't leave feedback for any items.  Anyone else having trouble?  I'll call CS on Monday, but if anyone has a workaround in the meantime, I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Thanks!


 Mine says something like "Woofuu couldn't find the page!" with a 404 Error. Hmm. . .


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *brennn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 21, 2012)

This is off-topic, but I have a nice little $25 reward coming from my debit card (I only had to spend $7,000 to get $25 back!) and I'm thinking of using it to get another subscription box for November. I'm looking at Glossybox, but does anyone have any suggestions on which to go with or how to choose?


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off-topic, but I have a nice little $25 reward coming from my debit card (I only had to spend $7,000 to get $25 back!) and I'm thinking of using it to get another subscription box for November. I'm looking at Glossybox, but does anyone have any suggestions on which to go with or how to choose?


(1) Which ones do you already get?  (2) What do you look at to judge whether one of your boxes is great or crap?


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> (1) Which ones do you already get?  (2) What do you look at to judge whether one of your boxes is great or crap?


 

I'm only subscribed to BB right now. Getting high quality brands is more important to me than getting huge sample sizes. I also find that I generally like receiving skin care and hair products over makeup (though obviously I like makeup too!)


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 21, 2012)

I just signed up for Ipsy. Turns out I could spare another ten bucks this month, so I figured I'd give it a shot. I'm hoping that tomorrow someone from BB Ops will respond to one of my numerous emails and calls. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if my replacement box arrives in November.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off-topic, but I have a nice little $25 reward coming from my debit card (I only had to spend $7,000 to get $25 back!) and I'm thinking of using it to get another subscription box for November. I'm looking at Glossybox, but does anyone have any suggestions on which to go with or how to choose?


If you're looking for high end samples I would highly suggest Glossybox.  I've been loving that sub so far.  There have been a few WTF moments but overall I'm pretty happy with them.  Love that they send shampoo WITH conditioner.  Love that there is always at least 1 fullsized item.  Love the size of the samples.  There are cons like their glossydot point system is lame, they generally only send out 5 items and they charge tax in CA whereas BB doesn't but I feel like the pros outweigh the cons for me.  Here's what I've gotten since they started their service in the US (minus the April box since that was only for bloggers/giveaways and not for purchase). 

October





September





August





July (foil sample was an extra)





June (small perfume sample was an extra)





May (brush was in extra)


----------



## calexxia (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In that case, Sample Society may be your best bet.


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're looking for high end samples I would highly suggest Glossybox.  I've been loving that sub so far.  There have been a few WTF moments but overall I'm pretty happy with them.  Love that they send shampoo WITH conditioner.  Love that there is always at least 1 fullsized item.  Love the size of the samples.  There are cons like their glossydot point system is lame, they generally only send out 5 items and they charge tax in CA whereas BB doesn't but I feel like the pros outweigh the cons for me.  Here's what I've gotten since they started their service in the US (minus the April box since that was only for bloggers/giveaways and not for purchase).
> ...


Wow, those are some huge samples! Thank you so much for adding pictures, GB is at the top of my list for sure now!


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd think Sample Society would be a good one, too.  I only got it for one month - a little more high-end than I'd ever buy, but the products are nice, samples are good size, customer service is really good.  Guessing someone who's been subscribed for a while'll step in an tell you how great that one is!  =)


----------



## BagLady (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In that case, Sample Society may be your best bet.





> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In that case, Sample Society may be your best bet.


 I agree that Sample Society is your best bet for high quality brands and skin care!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *I think BB should cap their memberships at this time.* Deal with concerns, as they seem to be hiring more staff based around BB blog intros. Focus on retaining their original customer base by attempting to address concerns and grievances. Through the issues discussed here, there have been some interesting solutions brought up by ladies. I like the idea of adding an allergy q to the survey, X more foils for a better sample run if they're going to toss them in, etc.. I'm a happy subber, but it bums me out a bit so many are not.


 I think this is a good idea. It would allow them to deal with concerns as well as generating a little exclusivity and anticipation.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To cancel or not to cancel: that is the question:
> 
> ...


 I love hamlet! 

who would the fardles bear to grunt sweat under horrible boxes

but the fear of  amazing boxes ahead?

The undiscovered boxes from who's bourne no subscriber can know, puzzles the will!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off-topic, but I have a nice little $25 reward coming from my debit card (I only had to spend $7,000 to get $25 back!) and I'm thinking of using it to get another subscription box for November. I'm looking at Glossybox, but does anyone have any suggestions on which to go with or how to choose?


 If you get glossybox, go through ebates. Ebates gives you a 15% rebate on Glossybox, including subscriptions.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off-topic, but I have a nice little $25 reward coming from my debit card (I only had to spend $7,000 to get $25 back!) and I'm thinking of using it to get another subscription box for November. I'm looking at Glossybox, but does anyone have any suggestions on which to go with or how to choose?


I personally love Glossybox. I think they have a great mix of items, and they are always a good size. They also seem to be actively trying to improve their service with each box, and they seem to be listening to customer feedback. Sample Society is good, too, with generously sized samples and a decent variety. I personally don't find SS sparks my beauty box fire, whereas I'm always excited about the items in my GB.

ETA: I have found myself wanting to purchase more items from GB than any other sub. I have been surprised to find items I never would have tried previously made it to my favorites list.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off-topic, but I have a nice little $25 reward coming from my debit card (I only had to spend $7,000 to get $25 back!) and I'm thinking of using it to get another subscription box for November. I'm looking at Glossybox, but does anyone have any suggestions on which to go with or how to choose?


 I'm going to second and third the recommendation for Glossybox. Once you get past the fact that they use carrier pigeon for their shipping service, even with the meh items in the boxes I haven't been disappointed yet. I love that they give both shampoo and matching conditioner samples which last a couple uses on my extremely long hair. (Foil packets seriously only cover my scalp and a tiny bit of hair, boo) They do "extras", but they really feel like a bonus for the box.

I've also found myself liking things that I wouldn't have even dreamed of looking at on my own (BB cream,) and I'm in love with the Shea Terra items now as well as the Touch of Sol. I also like that they don't include perfume in Every.Single.Box. (I'm looking at you Birchbox) I totally get that people like perfume. I'm not one of them. I prefer lightly scented lotion over perfume.

They've also gotten better overall since when I joined back in June and was hesitant on subbing myself.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've also found myself liking things that I wouldn't have even dreamed of looking at on my own (BB cream,) and I'm in love with the Shea Terra items now as well as the Touch of Sol.


 Yes!!! Ditto this! I have found at least one item in every box that I would actually buy. I have already purchased some of the items, and others I plan to purchase in the future. I was a little annoyed at first that products aren't available directly through GB like they are for BB (the BB point system is a nice incentive), but now I kind of think it's better that they are not; the companies themselves probably profit more when they don't have to go through a third party.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 2.) Lulu Organics Hair Powder: Another product I would be interested in trying, but how am I suppose to get it out of the cardboard packet? There's no way to control the flow of powder, and it's not resealable, so I can't keep it from spilling.


 I got this a few months ago and emptied it into a little sifter jar. I was annoyed by the packaging too, especially because it's something that will last me awhile (don't use it a lot and don't need a lot).


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Question: Is Birchbox moderating their comments on the Facebook page? I noticed an especially crabby long diatribe from the weekend (posted twice, no less) is no longer there. It makes me wonder if the user deleted them or the page moderator. If it's the latter, I think that's rather sketchy. Albeit, the woman who posted her rant came off as cuckoo bananas... IMO, either let everyone post on your wall, or don't. She wasn't a troll, just  really REALLY passionate about a specific brand. Oh whatevs.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: Is Birchbox moderating their comments on the Facebook page? I noticed an especially crabby long diatribe from the weekend (posted twice, no less) is no longer there. It makes me wonder if the user deleted them or the page moderator. If it's the latter, I think that's rather sketchy. Albeit, the woman who posted her rant came off as cuckoo bananas... IMO, either let everyone post on your wall, or don't. She wasn't a troll, just  really REALLY passionate about a specific brand. Oh whatevs.


 I've seen someone ask Birchbox about that because their post was missing. I don't know which ones they choose to delete but I'm guessing it's the more obscene, threatening ones. Then again, maybe they don't delete any posts and the lady's comments you saw were deleted by the poster and the person I saw make that remark didn't actually post anything. Heh.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you get glossybox, go through ebates. Ebates gives you a 15% rebate on Glossybox, including subscriptions.


 Crap!  I never thought to look on eBates for Glossybox!  That's at least return the darn tax I have to pay in CA.  I'd be happy to pay the tax if they SHIPPED from California and got to me faster but noooo....they still ship from the east coast.  Thanks for the heads up, as I'll have to resub after Nov box (R29 ends).

Why any business would do business in California is beyond me.  California loves to rip off small/large business with gigantic tax rates.  If I was Glossybox, I'd get the heck out of there...just sayin'.


----------



## CarmenVF (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone received their 12-month 20% off discount code this month? I've received 3,6, and 9 month codes between the 13th-20th. I've checked my spam filter and I have received tons of other emails but not that one. Was wondering if they stopped sending them out.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ive used it 4-5 days straight on cheekbones, forehead, nose cupids bow, chin, eyebrow, inner corner... and still not hitting the pan anywhere si i consider that a big deluxe size sample


 Right?!? I think that sample would last me a long time since I don't wear highlighter a lot and a little goes a long way.

I must have a light hand because I have samples of comparable sized powders/highlighters and they last me for months.  (Granted I may not use them daily.)  I have a deluxe sample of Hoola I can't seem to wear down much even though it's been used a TON and I have a full size just waiting to be opened.

But then again, I can't figure out how anyone finishes an eyeshadow.  My original Naked palette still looks close to brand new almost 2 years later.  Sin has the biggest dent but still, nothing ridiculous.  

Their is only one bronzer by Smashbox that I love that I seem to finish at regular intervals.  Their formula must wear down faster...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2012)

Nope. I should have hit the 6 month for the hubby's box and thus a 6 month code last month (for the October box).


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone received their 12-month 20% off discount code this month? I've received 3,6, and 9 month codes between the 13th-20th. I've checked my spam filter and I have received tons of other emails but not that one. Was wondering if they stopped sending them out.


 I'm not at the 12 month mark, but I thought at 12 months they send you a discount for purchasing an annual sub (or maybe it's extra points...)

I'm not sure we get the 3-month 20% off after the 12 month mark :sad face:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although they do come out with a 20% promo every few months just because...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone have any luck finding any of these codes? Found them all, they're all basically the same.





http://pinterest.com/pin/252764597807513953/

http://pinterest.com/pin/252764597807513984/

http://pinterest.com/pin/252764597807513995/

http://pinterest.com/pin/252764597807513966/

http://pinterest.com/pin/252764597807513973/

Wow these are mostly pretty lame. You get an extra 35 points for each i guess. :|


----------



## Cathie (Oct 22, 2012)

Did anyone get the Madewell feedback points? I gave feedback but no points or confirmation showed up,just a redirect to the BB shop.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have any luck finding any of these codes? Found them all, they're all basically the same.
> 
> ...


 Why is the makeup one OCTMakupe35 lol

They're all expired anyway.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 22, 2012)

So I did talk to Molly on the phone just now (and I told her I was from MuT) and we discussed what I had mentioned in the email. In particular, I mentioned our disappointment in the sample sizes, particularly in box 3. I told her I used up both of my embroylisse creme packets and while I liked them, I didn't know if I'd spend $16 on the full-size, and she told me we should expect to get *2-3 uses out of a sample**, *and I told her that I don't necessarily know if I like something within 2-3 uses, and it's usually that I find I've adapted it as part of my routine that I realise I want to buy the full size. I don't think she meant we should expect that from every sample (re: the tiny flower sample, and the Karuna mask), but I do think it's a problem when all 4 beauty items in the box you can only get 2-3 uses out of. I also mentioned the whole "deluxe samples" thing and people's frustrations at receiving unequal value boxes.

I also mentioned to her the frustration about the 20% coupon and the late-shipping boxes, and being able to decide if we like something from our current boxes enough to buy them, and not having to rush through our decision, and she said she understood.

Basically she said she would pass along my feedback at the next meeting, so it does seem like they're actually taking our feedback seriously. I think with the number of complaints they've gotten this month and the unsubs, as well as some constructive feedback, they might actually be making changes that will make us all less angry. Hopefully. :|


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I did talk to Molly on the phone just now (and I told her I was from MuT) and we discussed what I had mentioned in the email. In particular, I mentioned our disappointment in the sample sizes, particularly in box 3. I told her I used up both of my embroylisse creme packets and while I liked them, I didn't know if I'd spend $16 on the full-size, and she told me we should expect to get *2-3 uses out of a sample**, *and I told her that I don't necessarily know if I like something within 2-3 uses, and it's usually that I find I've adapted it as part of my routine that I realise I want to buy the full size. I don't think she meant we should expect that from every sample (re: the tiny flower sample, and the Karuna mask), but I do think it's a problem when all 4 beauty items in the box you can only get 2-3 uses out of. I also mentioned the whole "deluxe samples" thing and people's frustrations at receiving unequal value boxes.
> 
> ...


HOW IS A FOIL SHAMPOO/CONDITIONER 2-3 USES????????

or foil face wash??? of the dot of lip gloss?????

they are seriously {redacted}!!


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 22, 2012)

First - I'm a (overall) happy Birchboxer.  For $10/month with shipping included, I'm always happy.  They have introduced me to products and brands that I love and can't live without now!

And I find the points program amazing, especially when you get a 20% off coupon.  I sometimes wonder how Birchbox makes any money because I almost always stack points with a coupon, and I imagine others do that, too.   
That said, I have seen a decline in value since approx. June in my boxes.  Not enough to be dissatisfied, but I feel like there was a change.

I'm wondering with _so_ many new subscription companies in the eco-system, if it's harder to get decently sized samples.  Especially since BB (&amp; Ipsy) is at the $10 price point.  I wonder if an addition $2 a box would allow them to do more... Sample Society and Glossybox have an extra $5-$11 a month per subscriber (and they don't subsidize purchases with points like Birchbox does) that may allow them to purchase better samples.

That said, if Birchbox wants to make any major changes (e.g. raise the price slightly, modify anything with their points (nooo!!!!), etc), I think it's always best if they allow customers to vote on what they're okay with.  Perhaps the customers would keep things the way it is for $10, crappy sized samples and all.  Or perhaps they'd be willing to pay $2 more a month to get the quality of samples we expect.  But let the customers be able to express this view in a transparent/public way.  Then Birchbox can look like a winner regardless: those unhappy with the outcome can blame other subscribers rather than the evil Birchbox company.  (I think this is what the California Governor tried to do when he was first elected, but he couldn't get the special election approved on in time.)

Okay, I digress... I imagine there are months where Birchbox has a surplus it can use to make a few months of awesomesauce boxes and then there are times it has to be a little more...reserved and conservative.  I'm can take the bad months as long as I believe some good months are coming.  It seems from my blog stalking that the end of the year is always a little rough for BB and it picks up in January for awhile so I'll stick it out a couple more months!  Plus, I really do love my Birchbox!


----------



## missionista (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They changed the wording from "feedback" to "review", which confused a lot of people.  Does it let you leave a review?


 


> Mine says something like "Woofuu couldn't find the page!" with a 404 Error. Hmm. . .


 Yes, I understood the feedback to review thing, and it would not let me leave a review.  I got the same Woofuu error message as above.  HOWEVER, I logged in and tried again this morning, prior to calling BB, and it worked fine.  So, just a fluke over the weekend, I'm guessing.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope so. Box 3 was especially horrid - I really hope next month is better or I might be forced to cancel. I have way too many subs already



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I did talk to Molly on the phone just now (and I told her I was from MuT) and we discussed what I had mentioned in the email. In particular, I mentioned our disappointment in the sample sizes, particularly in box 3. I told her I used up both of my embroylisse creme packets and while I liked them, I didn't know if I'd spend $16 on the full-size, and she told me we should expect to get *2-3 uses out of a sample**, *and I told her that I don't necessarily know if I like something within 2-3 uses, and it's usually that I find I've adapted it as part of my routine that I realise I want to buy the full size. I don't think she meant we should expect that from every sample (re: the tiny flower sample, and the Karuna mask), but I do think it's a problem when all 4 beauty items in the box you can only get 2-3 uses out of. I also mentioned the whole "deluxe samples" thing and people's frustrations at receiving unequal value boxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else addicted to ddf brightening cleanser?? I now love this stuff.  Thanks a lot bb for making me like such an expensive cleanser.  I have noticed a huge difference already in my dark acne scars as well as pore size.
> 
> Anyone else try the miracle cream foundation? its a tint more with built in primer, hydration and some other stuff i can't remember.  I'm really wanting to buy it but its 48 bucks.  anyone know of a similar foundation? It left such a nice matte finish on my face


 YES!! Loving this cleanser. I have dark spots and acne scars and they are already so much lighter, plus it controls my oily t-zone


----------



## Stdanzy (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I got my box today, I went to go try out the Mary-Lou Manizer highlighter, and what did I find? A huge fingerprint smack dab in the middle of the highlighter. Kind of gross.


----------



## JackieO (Oct 22, 2012)

The same thing happened to me! I emailed BB about it. I will let you know what they say! I agree it's pretty gross to feel as though the samples we pay for are already used.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay. Still no shipping confirmation on my replacement box, email, or phone response as of today. I called BB about five times today, all going to voicemail. It's been a goddamn week. I'm kind of pissed off now.


----------



## zorabell (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well I got my box today, I went to go try out the Mary-Lou Manizer highlighter, and what did I find? A huge fingerprint smack dab in the middle of the highlighter. Kind of gross.


I had my mom open my boxes for me on skype today and she said my Mary-Lou Manizer had a fingerprint in it too!!! I got two of the same boxes so one highlighter had a fingerprint and the other one didn't. I think someone that was packing the boxes decided it would be funny to open up the samples and touch them.


----------



## pinktergal (Oct 22, 2012)

I quit BB after the October Goop box I got. I haven't felt the "wow" factor with BB for a while. I was going to quit after the Sept box, but decided to wait for the Goop box. For the $120 yearly cost I can buy the product formulas and colors I want. I've gotten some good stuff from BB the last 11 months, but they've been too few and far between. I resubbed to Glam/Ipsy and have been enjoying that since they've improved their product. That's now my only beauty sub.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HOW IS A FOIL SHAMPOO/CONDITIONER 2-3 USES????????
> ...


 Yeah, I don't understand that one either. A foil packet of shampoo/conditioner might be 1/2 a use, but 2-3 full uses? I don't get it.


----------



## denise89 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had my mom open my boxes for me on skype today and she said my Mary-Lou Manizer had a fingerprint in it too!!! I got two of the same boxes so one highlighter had a fingerprint and the other one didn't. I think someone that was packing the boxes decided it would be funny to open up the samples and touch them.


 I had a fingerprint on mine too! And my Mox lip butter was unscrewed already. I emailed them and they gave me $10 in points for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't understand that one either. A foil packet of shampoo/conditioner might be 1/2 a use, but 2-3 full uses? I don't get it.


 I guess it depends on the length/thickness of your hair. With foil packets the size of the Nexxus ones that were sent out and the LiQWd ones, I can get 3 or 4 uses out of them since my hair is very fine.


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 22, 2012)

i just noticed this ob BB's facebook!! We can get 10 points for providing feedback about the madewell gift cards we got in previous boxes. 

Last chance to earn 10 Birchbox Points by sharing your feedback on our partnership with Madewell! http://birch.ly/PJ9Hxd


----------



## SenoritaJ (Oct 22, 2012)

i keep getting this  for the madewell giftcards


Please login to submit feedback
The logged in customer does not match the feedback form Customer Id


----------



## Cathie (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes but they wont let us have the 10 points until October 31st


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 22, 2012)

BirchboxOps finally tweeted me back. They're "looking into it."


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it depends on the length/thickness of your hair. With foil packets the size of the Nexxus ones that were sent out and the LiQWd ones, I can get 3 or 4 uses out of them since my hair is very fine.


I have to agree... I usually use a quarter-size amount of shampoo and conditioner each in the shower, and a large pea-size amount of most face products. Keeping my usage the same when I sample, those foil packets usually do last me about 3 uses. I have longish (past my shoulders) hair, but it's thin. My skin is combination and prone to breakouts, so I usually use any face product sparingly. Folks with thicker, longer hair or drier skin might use twice or more what I'd use.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a fingerprint on mine too! And my Mox lip butter was unscrewed already. I emailed them and they gave me $10 in points for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 my mox was open and had stuff in it.. and they are sending me a new one.. no points


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 22, 2012)

Birchbox finally sent me an email. They said that they are changing warehouses right now, and there has been a delay in shipping. They also said they're "positive my box will be sent out in the next few days." I got 50 points for my trouble. I told you guys I wasn't going to get my replacement box until November. Son of a...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox finally sent me an email. They said that they are changing warehouses right now, and there has been a delay in shipping. They also said they're "positive my box will be sent out in the next few days." I got 50 points for my trouble. I told you guys I wasn't going to get my replacement box until November. Son of a...


 50 points when october is almost over? and some got 100? can always count on birchbox to be inconsistent.


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree... I usually use a quarter-size amount of shampoo and conditioner each in the shower, and a large pea-size amount of most face products. Keeping my usage the same when I sample, those foil packets usually do last me about 3 uses. I have longish (past my shoulders) hair, but it's thin. My skin is combination and prone to breakouts, so I usually use any face product sparingly. Folks with thicker, longer hair or drier skin might use twice or more what I'd use.


i have a ridiculous amount of hair... not terribly long but alot of it so i guess im used to using alot of product


----------



## denise89 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my mox was open and had stuff in it.. and they are sending me a new one.. no points


 Aw well,  would you rather get points or a new one? I told them I preferred to get extra points so they just gave me extra points not a new one. I'm planning to clean the surface of the products that was touched and opened with a sanitizer.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw well,  would you rather get points or a new one? I told them I preferred to get extra points so they just gave me extra points not a new one. I'm planning to clean the surface of the products that was touched and opened with a sanitizer.


 Maybe i'll see if they already mailed a new one and just ask for points instead.  i dont like that there wasn't a safety seal on a lip product


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it depends on the length/thickness of your hair. With foil packets the size of the Nexxus ones that were sent out and the LiQWd ones, I can get 3 or 4 uses out of them since my hair is very fine.


 True. I always forget since I have thick hair and it seems to suck up more shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## denise89 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe i'll see if they already mailed a new one and just ask for points instead.  i dont like that there wasn't a safety seal on a lip product


 I think the points are worth more since one dime sized lip balm is a lesser price. Yea they should seriously put a sticker on those things to at least keep them from opening and I have no idea how most things were touched like my mary lou manizer.


----------



## MrsMeow (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it depends on the length/thickness of your hair. With foil packets the size of the Nexxus ones that were sent out and the LiQWd ones, I can get 3 or 4 uses out of them since my hair is very fine.


I have really thick hair that is just past my shoulders, and I'll get probably 4 uses from the shampoo and 3 uses from the conditioner (story of my life).

Also?  Turns out I really love that Nexxus shampoo &amp; conditioner.


----------



## considerately (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well I got my box today, I went to go try out the Mary-Lou Manizer highlighter, and what did I find? A huge fingerprint smack dab in the middle of the highlighter. Kind of gross.


 Guys, I'm pretty sure there is supposed to be a fingerprint on the Mary-Lou Manizer highlighter.  If you look on the back of the package there are fingerprints.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Oct 23, 2012)

So I guess it boils down to "was it a human fingerprint?" or "Was it a design fingerprint?"


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't think the Mary Lou is suppose to have a fingerprint on it. The full size doesn't and it has the same fingerprint pictures on the packaging. Also...that just sounds like such a horrible design - why would a company want people to think that their product had been tampered with, especially one that goes on faces? I think the fingerprints were unintentional and most likely done while putting together the boxes. The Mary Lou samples don't have a seal, so I'm guessing that packaging employees might have inadvertently touched the product while grabbing the samples and putting them in the individual boxes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2012)

Headed for the trade thread to see if anyone wants to trade their Mary Loumanizer sample for my 4.5 oz DDF cleanser. I have decided that I don't need to risk the alpha hydroxy acid increasing my sun sensitivity.


----------



## denise89 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just think thats so weird to have a fingerprint as a design?! I doubt it is part of the design. The employees would have also mentioned that when I emailed them about my complaint of the finger print. I could see how employees would accidentally touch the inside since it could easily open..


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's a picture of box 23:


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 23, 2012)

And my Mary-Lou did not have a fingerprint in it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

If Birchbox is unable to replace it maybe TheBalm can?


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And my Mary-Lou did not have a fingerprint in it.


 That's always good! Lol! I'm pretty disappointed with my own box, but I'm actually glad that I didn't get the Mary-Lou Manizer. I'm too fair to wear bronzer; it always looks horrible on me, so I'm glad these samples went to people who would look great in them!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's always good! Lol! I'm pretty disappointed with my own box, but I'm actually glad that I didn't get the Mary-Lou Manizer. I'm too fair to wear bronzer; it always looks horrible on me, so I'm glad these samples went to people who would look great in them!


 It isn't a bronzer...it's a highlighter lol


----------



## JackieO (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone received their 12-month 20% off discount code this month? I've received 3,6, and 9 month codes between the 13th-20th. I've checked my spam filter and I have received tons of other emails but not that one. Was wondering if they stopped sending them out.


This month also marks my 12 month anniversary and I have not received a discount code either. I emailed BB and was told I should be receiving it next month. Doesn't really make any sense to send my 12-month anniversary code during my 13-month considering I have received all the other codes during my anniversary months.


----------



## kat46 (Oct 23, 2012)

and still no box.


----------



## kat46 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In that case, Sample Society may be your best bet.


 

I agree. Sample Society sends nice sized, high end, skin care samples. They are my favorite service right now. They also seem to have NONE of the issues that BB and others have.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my tried-and-true hair powder secret: Silky Underwear dusting powder from LUSH. It's cheap, goes in white but after shaking my hair around a little disappears completely in my brown hair, smells amazing, and has little flecks of cocoa butter in it which actually end up making your hair FEEL freshly washed, not just look it. I hate hair powders that make your hair feel super grungy, so the LUSH stuff is great. Try it.


 Ah!  You've saved me from having to use up my points to buy that hair powder and spending more than I wanted on what actually works!  I've got a Lush store just a few minutes from my apartment.  Fantastic!  Thank you!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 23, 2012)

and my mary lou also had a big fingerprint in the center.  I've emailed them to see what they'll do about it.  I would like to try it, but I really don't want to if someone has had their finger in it.  Ick.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 23, 2012)

My Mary lou manizer did NOT have a finger print on it.. so I don't think it's a design. Plus from a design perspective, I don't think that would be good - everyone would be returning their items.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's always good! Lol! I'm pretty disappointed with my own box, but I'm actually glad that I didn't get the Mary-Lou Manizer. I'm too fair to wear bronzer; it always looks horrible on me, so I'm glad these samples went to people who would look great in them!


It's a highlighter. I have really fair skin and I'm able to use it. It also doubles as an eyeshadow and it's pretty pigmented that way. If I use a blush brush with ML, I can get a light enough amount of product to use as a nice highlighting tool. It's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 23, 2012)

{redacted}? Seriously?



> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOW IS A FOIL SHAMPOO/CONDITIONER 2-3 USES????????
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree... I usually use a quarter-size amount of shampoo and conditioner each in the shower, and a large pea-size amount of most face products.


 I wish I only needed a quarter-size amount! I need a complete palm full of shampoo/conditioner to wash my hair properly. It's halfway down my back and super thick - I have enough hair for about 3 or 4 people lol. Every time I go in for a trim, it looks like there's no difference in my hair but then I look down and it's like "why is there a black puppy in the salon?" Cousin Itt would be jealous of my hair.


----------



## CherBear711 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's October 23 and I still don't have my box.  Lovely.  I got an email on Oct. 11 providing a tracking number and saying that it would be mailed by Oct. 13.  But as of today, the tracking number is still not showing that it has even been shipped.  I emailed BB 4 days ago (after waiting a week and not having the tracking number work), and they never got back to me.

Philosophical question of the day: Which is better--no box or a crappy box with fingerprints in the products?


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CherBear711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Philosophical question of the day: Which is better--no box or a crappy box with fingerprints in the products?


 That's a tough one. I'm leaning towards no box only because you don't know where those fingerprints originated. Granted a fingerprint doesn't sound like much, but from a contamination standpoint, you don't know what germs were on the originating finger.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CherBear711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's October 23 and I still don't have my box.  Lovely.  I got an email on Oct. 11 providing a tracking number and saying that it would be mailed by Oct. 13.  But as of today, the tracking number is still not showing that it has even been shipped.  I emailed BB 4 days ago (after waiting a week and not having the tracking number work), and they never got back to me.
> 
> Philosophical question of the day: Which is better--no box or a crappy box with fingerprints in it


 No box here either. My tracking gave me TWO different delivery dates and the box never showed up on either one.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HOW IS A FOIL SHAMPOO/CONDITIONER 2-3 USES????????
> ...


 WHAT IN THE HELL ?

Listen, I work with kids every day who struggle with special needs, with learning disabilities. Even in the year 2012, some doctors will still diagnose a child "mentally retarded".

I find this very {redacted} offensive.


----------



## injectionenvy (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHAT IN THE HELL ?
> 
> ...


  and I'm sure some find your language pretty offensive, too. Calm down, it's just a make up thread. Nobody was intentionally insulting those with special needs.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> and I'm sure some find your language pretty offensive, too. Calm down, it's just a make up thread. Nobody was intentionally insulting those with special needs.


 Agree.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> and I'm sure some find your language pretty offensive, too. Calm down, it's just a make up thread. Nobody was intentionally insulting those with special needs.


 Very true....


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

Ladies, instead of bickering with one another over word choices please use the little flag button on the bottom of each post to report a post you think is a problem.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 23, 2012)

If you have not gotten your box, I bet you won't. There are postings all over FB that people have been told that BB oversold this month.

Zadi, I hope you will edit the post with the offensive r-word in it. Disability advocates have been trying to remove that usage from the lexicon since the 80s and it as offensive to many people as other derogatory and dehumanizing language used to describe race or ethnicity. Intentions do not matter.


----------



## jesmari (Oct 23, 2012)

Was this an actual goop box!? (I know not the sizes but the sample's themselves) If so I am totally jealous!


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a picture of box 23:


 this is the box I'm supposed to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> a couple weeks ago I complained to bb that my box had not shipped and got 100 points.... now I got an e-mail last week saying my box shipped. I still don't have any shipping information about it even though its supposed to be up in 24-48 hours... I'm betting bb won't give me anymore points for my trouble but it still makes me mad. I cancelled. I'm sick of dealing with all the issues, I'll be lucky if I get my box at all.... but even if I do it probably won't come until november. I bet they haven't even shipped it yet.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gifZadi, I hope you will edit the post with the offensive r-word in it. Disability advocates have been trying to remove that usage from the lexicon since the 80s and it as offensive to many people as other derogatory and dehumanizing language used to describe race or ethnicity. Intentions do not matter.


Yes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And let's also ban uses of the word "lame" because it might offend people who are unable to walk, and while we're at it, "dumb" and all those archaic medical terms used to referral to someone with mental or physical disabilities.

Let's also ban swearing because it might offend our delicate lady sensibilities, and we can't have that now, can we?

Regardless of whether you find its use offensive or not (and I do think it was offensive here), I don't think MuT should be in the business of censoring what people say. Should the OP know better? Yes. And after jumping on her, I doubt she'll forget it now. Live and learn. Unless if someone is outright saying discriminatory things or trolling or picking a fight, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth. How do we draw the line between banning things we find offensive, and what GlossyBox or The Look Bag is doing -- banning people they find "offensive" on their facebook wall?

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a question hopefully someone can help me with.  I ordered items from Birchbox which came to a total of $30.  I used 300 points to pay for it.  I wanted to return an item which cost $15.  Will I receive 150 points back or do they only deal in 100 increments?  Also, how does that work if you buy something that cost $15.00 and have 200 points.  Do you get 50 points back or do they round up?  Thanks for the help, I am fairly new to Birchbox.


----------



## tofnl (Oct 23, 2012)

HI I was wondering if any of you know how long it typically takes to get a replacement box? My box was ruined and I spoke to them last week and I was wondering if anyone knew, thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

If they're batching replacement requests it may take a week or two.


----------



## CarmenVF (Oct 23, 2012)

> This month also marks my 12 month anniversary and I have not received a discount code either. I emailed BB and was told I should be receiving it next month. Doesn't really make any sense to send my 12-month anniversary code during my 13-month considering I have received all the other codes during my anniversary months.


 Thanks for that clarification. I guess I'll wait to order until next month.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 23, 2012)

Ladies, here are the two emails I received today. In spoiler tags to condense.

Hi,

Thanks for providing your email. It looks as if your reshipment is backordered because sadly the box is out of stock.

I can reship you a different box, but this would just take a while for you to receive it. The other option so you don't get two boxes at the same time is for me to place and order for your next month's box to be on us.

Which would you prefer?
And then this one an hour later. 

Hi,

Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry for my delay! As you now know since your correspondance with Loren, we've had a very high volume of emails this past week and we are so sorry that your query has gone unaddressed.

As Loren confirmed, some replacement boxes are taking some extra time to go out this month. On behalf of all the trouble, and to ensure that you are not charged a second time when you are awaiting your October shipment, I have just made sure that your charge next month will be waived. Please do not expect a charge for the month of November. I'm so sorry about this and if there is anything I can do to assist you further in the meantime please let me know. The replacement box should still be on the way and if anything changes I will be in touch to let you know.
What the lump? I responded to that second email to ask if they were just sending me a different box then. I got an email from BB that officially has waved the November BB fee, which is nice. I'd still like to know about my replacement box, but now I'll have to wait for the response to that email.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 23, 2012)

I was just told by BB that they are out of replacement boxes and will waive next months fee in place of my missing box. We shall see. But no matter what, November is a make it or break it month for me.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, here are the two emails I received today. In spoiler tags to condense.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for that replacement box!  lol


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tofnl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HI I was wondering if any of you know how long it typically takes to get a replacement box? My box was ruined and I spoke to them last week and I was wondering if anyone knew, thanks


 I don't think you will be getting one. They told me they are all out of them.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2012)

BB will be losing a lot of money this month with all the cancellations and sending out replacement boxes/free months.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB will be losing a lot of money this month with all the cancellations and sending out replacement boxes/free months.


 Right? What a mess.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CherBear711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Philosophical question of the day: Which is better--no box or a crappy box with fingerprints in the products?


 I guess the question really is...if someone put fingerprints on the Birchbox products, and no one was around to see someone put their fingerprints onthe products, did someone really put their fingerprints on the products?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for that replacement box!  lol


 But then why would two different representatives tell me that as of this afternoon I could or am still getting one? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## beautybeth (Oct 23, 2012)

Well... my box never came. They told me today it got lost. Whatever that means... and they are sending me a new box. Said nothing about refunding the cost or waiving November's box cost. I am trying to just say eff it, but if the box I get for October sucks, I'm going to lose it. The things I was GOING to get in my "lost" box were awesome!  I'm usually very pleased with BB, but this month has been one big fail.

The email I got said "box 28" - does anyone know what is in box 28? *Edit! Nevermind, I just checked. At least this new box still has the Balm Manizer - that's what I was looking forward to in the original box I was supposed to get. So I'll just call this a mini-fail BB (as long as I actually eventually get _this _box!!)


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But then why would two different representatives tell me that as of this afternoon I could or am still getting one? That doesn't make sense.


 That's what they told me  last week. Even gave me a new tracking # with a new delivery date. The date came and went.... no box. I emailed them about it today, and they told me they will waive next months fee as they are, "out of inventory."


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what they told me  last week. Even gave me a new tracking # with a new delivery date. The date came and went.... no box. I emailed them about it today, and they told me they will waive next months fee as they are, "out of inventory."


 They just told me they were out of the box I got sent originally. They didn't say they were out of all October Birchboxes, which I'm guessing is why they both still said I could/should still get one. There is serious miscommunication going on here, regardless.


----------



## kat46 (Oct 23, 2012)

My box finally arrived today. There was no update on the tracking number, not since the 16th.


----------



## tofnl (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think you will be getting one. They told me they are all out of them.


Well that sucks! I paid for a year so its not like they can comp me next months box since its already been paid for, I wonder how this is going to work out now.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have not gotten your box, I bet you won't. There are postings all over FB that people have been told that BB oversold this month.
> 
> Zadi, I hope you will edit the post with the offensive r-word in it. Disability advocates have been trying to remove that usage from the lexicon since the 80s and it as offensive to many people as other derogatory and dehumanizing language used to describe race or ethnicity. Intentions do not matter.


 YES! Thank you. 

With so many other words in the english language, there's no reason to use a word that denigrates people with intellectual disabilities...


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 23, 2012)

My friend is Canadian but living in NH like me and just switched to BB from a Canadian box. Her BB never came! First month FAIL!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't believe they ran out of boxes before the subscriber orders were all filled!!!! I guess all the cancellations will make fulfillment easier next month


----------



## tulippop (Oct 23, 2012)

My mom's box still hasn't arrived yet either, it was suppose to be delivered on the 19th.  I spoke with someone and they said they would keep an eye on her box and if it isn't delivered in a few days then they will mail out another box.  I kind of hope that one of the boxes they've run out of is #3 and she'll get a different box because the sample sizes are so bad in that box.


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 23, 2012)

> Well that sucks! I paid for a year so its not like they can comp me next months box since its already been paid for, I wonder how this is going to work out now.


 A few months ago, I received the wrong box, and they comped me another month that should take place after my annual subscription. So, it might work out... but tell them you think you should have the chance to have the box, etc.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't fear ladies BB has at least 1 box #12 (I know hold your excitement) lurking about somewhere as I returned it to sender!  If they do not resend the whole box, maybe they can open it and send out the individual items piece meal.

Guess there won't be any 2 for $10s this month then?


----------



## kd1234 (Oct 23, 2012)

THEY LOST MY BIRCHBOX


----------



## kd1234 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't fear ladies BB has at least 1 box #12 (I know hold your excitement) lurking about somewhere as I returned it to sender!  If they do not resend the whole box, maybe they can open it and send out the individual items piece meal.
> 
> Guess there won't be any 2 for $10s this month then?


 I don't see why there won't be the 2 for $10 sample packs (or free with a full sized October item order). It'll probably show up by the end of the week.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't see why there won't be the 2 for $10 sample packs (or free with a full sized October item order). It'll probably show up by the end of the week.


 If they're out of October Birchboxes, which is the rumor, they have to be out of the contents of them. That means they don't have the samples available to sell.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't see why there won't be the 2 for $10 sample packs (or free with a full sized October item order). It'll probably show up by the end of the week.


 I'm waiting for that too! Their current code will probably expire by the time they post those though =/


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 23, 2012)

The last two times they put the 2 for $10 sample thing up, it was on the 24th-25th of those months. So, if it doesn't show up by the end of the week, then I would start thinking that they won't put it up for this month.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 23, 2012)

I just think it would be a slap in customer's faces it they offer the 2 for $10 after telling people they are out of boxes, certain samples etc.  Will be interesting to see how they handle it since they are catching a lot of flack this month!  I mean either way they will have people mad, people mad they were told there were no samples, and people who are mad because they wanted to take use it!  Glad I am not in BB's shoes....



> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The last two times they put the 2 for $10 sample thing up, it was on the 24th-25th of those months. So, if it doesn't show up by the end of the week, then I would start thinking that they won't put it up for this month.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got my second box, non-Goop. I'm really happy to get the Mary-Lou-minizer. This is going to be such a great eyeshadow, too. I also love Juicy Le Fleur! I was not expecting that. My Mox lip balm came with the lid on, but loose. I didn't look like anyone had touched anything. Oh, and the Mox balm doesn't smell bad at all. It smells exactly like I would expect pomegranate and fig to smell. I haven't tried the hair powder yet, but it looks like I got lucky again.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the points are worth more since one dime sized lip balm is a lesser price. Yea they should seriously put a sticker on those things to at least keep them from opening and I have no idea how most things were touched like my mary lou manizer.


 About the size of the balm:  It seems tiny, but the full-sized version is only twice as big, and the full-sized version is $16, so the value of the sample based on the price of the full-sized version is eight bucks.  It may be overpriced, but it's not as horrifically small as some people seem to think it is.  According to the lid, this little pot contains 0.1 oz, and a full-sized Lip Smacker is 0.14 oz (at least that's the size of the Vanilla Coke Lip Smacker I just happen to have sitting here), so we're talking about 2/3 the amount of lip balm you would get if you bought a typical tube.  The traditional Carmex pots are 0.25 oz, and back when I was using that stuff, I never managed to use more than a quarter of one of those before I would lose it.  Those thin Softlips balms that always seem to be sold in sets of two in every checkout line at Target?  0.07 oz per tube, which means this pot is actually *larger* than those tubes.  It's actually a pretty decently-sized pot considering it's a *sample*.  

But I definitely agree that it should have been sealed somehow.  Even just wrapping it up in the little tissue paper packet would have been better.  I'm tired, so I'm sending a cranky email about this right now.


----------



## Abhivanth (Oct 23, 2012)

Got my BB today - It actually got here on the 20th, but I couldn't get to my PO Box till today. Wish I could have gotten the 100 free points everyone else was getting for a box mailed on the 13th, but oh well. It seems I got the very box everyone was upset over: 




I'm actually looking forward to trying these products out, since they're all new to me. You may not be able to tell by the pic, but I already ate the Luna Bar - Yum! But I hope next month's box is better and ships earlier. Just read about BB running out of boxes - how terrible!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I only needed a quarter-size amount! I need a complete palm full of shampoo/conditioner to wash my hair properly. It's halfway down my back and super thick - I have enough hair for about 3 or 4 people lol. *Every time I go in for a trim, it looks like there's no difference in my hair but then I look down and it's like "why is there a black puppy in the salon?" Cousin Itt would be jealous of my hair.*


HAHAH that is awesome. I am jealous, too. I'd love some more hair! At least I guess I'm saving money on shampoo/conditioner since I don't use as much??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Whatthescrap (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question hopefully someone can help me with.  I ordered items from Birchbox which came to a total of $30.  I used 300 points to pay for it.  I wanted to return an item which cost $15.  Will I receive 150 points back or do they only deal in 100 increments?  Also, how does that work if you buy something that cost $15.00 and have 200 points.  Do you get 50 points back or do they round up?  Thanks for the help, I am fairly new to Birchbox.


 I was hoping someone would know the answer to your question, since I am curious too!  Let me know how they work that out for you!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 23, 2012)

If anyone has the 4.5 oz DDF cleanser and wants to trade it for a Bombshell eyeliner (full-size) in onyx, PM me! It was swatched once on a clean finger  to test the application


----------



## Tea Moto (Oct 24, 2012)

Overall I have to say I am happy with my first Birchbox (Oct).  I'm looking forward to see whats in my other sub (Ipsy) next month.  I can't believe I am just finding out about these beauty subs.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got this response from Paulina when I asked whether or not I'm still getting my replacement box because I was told they're out of the one I was originally sent. I'm still confused.

Quote: I'm so sorry for all of the messages and the confusion! Are you referring to your Twitter correspondance with Sarah? Your original replacement is still set to ship so this shouldn't be a problem. Unfortunately due to a facility relocation at our warehouse, some of our orders were slightly delayed. I hope this helps explain the situation a little better! Please let me know if there is further confusion.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

I knew there was something up at the Birchbox warehouse! It just seems so odd that both the October BBM boxes and the women's were delayed so much. That email does explain it.


----------



## Tea Moto (Oct 24, 2012)

What I found in my October Birchbox.  I think it is Box 39.  I have ranked the items in the order of favor.

Box 39:


twistband - Hair Tie
Lulu Organics - Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Mox Botanicals - Pomegranate &amp; Fig Lip Butter
Juicy Couture - Viva la Juicy La Fleur
theBalm - Mary-Lou Manizer
Tili - Zippered Plastic bag


----------



## Stdanzy (Oct 24, 2012)

Seems like BB might have gotten more skinny eyeko liners in... There are a couple of pics on FB of boxes with the skinny liner and a Mary-Lou manner among other things.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 24, 2012)

Where would I look to find the list of what is in each box?  Thank you!


----------



## AuntOly (Oct 24, 2012)

Zaidoll suggested I post this article and video about Birchbox here. It seemed a bit deceptive. Would love to hear your thoughts. http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2012/04/12/brains-behind-beauty-startup-birchbox/'&gt;http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2012/04/12/brains-behind-beauty-startup-birchbox/ http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2012/04/12/brains-behind-beauty-startup-birchbox/


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zaidoll suggested I post this article and video about Birchbox here. It seemed a bit deceptive. Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2012/04/12/brains-behind-beauty-startup-birchbox/'&gt;http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2012/04/12/brains-behind-beauty-startup-birchbox/
> ...


 

Quote: Beauchamp: "Longer, better, faster, stronger" - Kanye West

I can immediately see two things wrong with this, Katia. First off, it's a Daft Punk quote, not Kanye. Also, it's "harder." This just bugged me.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

The points from the Tristan Prettyman review just showed up on my account, if anyone cares to check theirs and see if they got their points from that as well.


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 24, 2012)

wow, i didnt mean to get everyone in an uproar

ive seen people type f***ing and b***hes on here and no one complained about that

i have family member that are mentally challenged and if me using that word makes me an evil evil person i apologize, but i respect and love every single person in the world unless they treat me like scum on the bottom of their shoe which is exactly how i feel now

i have done alot of volunteer/donations for mentally disabled and have worked with mda since i was 14

again i apologize, just irritated over birchboxes perception of things


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

You're human. It happens. Let's move on, shall we?


----------



## AuntOly (Oct 24, 2012)

> I can immediately see two things wrong with this, Katia. First off, it's a Daft Punk quote, not Kanye. Also, it's "harder." This just bugged me.


 I was shocked at the sizes if the samples they were showing as examples to the reporter in the video. They looked like full size items.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 24, 2012)

> Zaidoll suggested I post this article and video about Birchbox here. It seemed a bit deceptive. Would love to hear your thoughts. http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2012/04/12/brains-behind-beauty-startup-birchbox/'&gt;http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2012/04/12/brains-behind-beauty-startup-birchbox/ http://smallbusiness.foxbusiness.com/entrepreneurs/2012/04/12/brains-behind-beauty-startup-birchbox/


 Dishonest: Near the top of the article, it says they choose 4 to 5 cosmetics. Clearly a Lie. Sketchy: "Around $10 a month". Isn't it exactly $10 a month? Also: Offers all products from that months box in the shop? I am not entirely sure they do. This article basically made me sad. Their failure is not an option mentality is not what I envisioned from such a customer-driven company. But saying they would not fail because they care about their customers and value their opinions would be a lie, too.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 24, 2012)

> > I don't see why there won't be the 2 for $10 sample packs (or free with a full sized October item order). It'll probably show up by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> If they're out of October Birchboxes, which is the rumor, they have to be out of the contents of them. That means they don't have the samples available to sell.


 I would be laughing right now if I wasn't so tcked off at Birchbox. As of right now, I am 100% sure they will have the 2 for $10 packs. Didn't they do this before? They said, "We ran out." Then the samples they ran out of showed up in the 2 for $10. Someone please tell me I'm wrong. I do want to like Birchbox, but I'm kinda fed up with their messed up idea of customer service.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dishonest: Near the top of the article, it says they choose 4 to 5 cosmetics. Clearly a Lie.
> 
> ...


 Failure is not an option is the mentality all start-up's have to have. If you don't believe that in a few years your company will have a billion users, then you shouldn't be working on the start up in the first place. There is a lot of money in the pockets of VC's, Angels and other investment vehicles for companies out there, so getting 500k dollars is not very difficult, but the team makes the success, and the girls are in a ruthless male dominated sphere, so I applaud their ruthlessness. 

We need more women founders, and they are doing a great job.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, I was exactly 10 pts short before I could cash in my pts for a gift sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The points from the Tristan Prettyman review just showed up on my account, if anyone cares to check theirs and see if they got their points from that as well.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES! Thank you.
> 
> With so many other words in the english language, there's no reason to use a word that denigrates people with intellectual disabilities...


 the very nature of incendiary language implies that there is some sort of negative association that is to be drawn from the word, retard is not alone in this category. 

stupid, lame, gay, retard, idiot, dimwit, dunce, on and on and on. I don't really see the point in editing something like that, while you may regard it as a horrible crime to use that word because it is something you are passionate about, you can't expect everybody to share your same sentiments. (although it is a bit of a childish phrase in my opinion, but i'll be the first to admit I still use it on rare occasions, much less so than in high school, where thanks to Borat and the Hangover it was pretty prevalent) 

I respect your opinion on the matter, but I also prefer to not get so nitpicky on other peoples language choices. Some of us swear like sailors, some were indoctrinated by rap music in their formative years (me and me respectively) and while growing up has certainly changed my vocabulary, it's still quite colorful. I ignore it like I ignore Republican dogma/propaganda, and hope they will go away.

I did read this awesome response about the Ann Coulter/Obama retard business, where it's a national stage, and I do expect professionalism and decorum you would use in any professional setting. 

http://specialolympicsblog.wordpress.com/2012/10/23/an-open-letter-to-ann-coulter/


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 24, 2012)

Here is the e-mail I recieved from BB yesterday in response to my missing box. I'm not mad, at least they addressed the problem. I just took my name and e-mail address out of it.

 I'm so sorry your info hasn't updated and for your missing Birchbox. It is our policy for us to reship your Birchbox if it does not arrive to you, but unfortunately we are out of inventory at this time.

We want to ensure that you receive a box for each $10 that you spend. To guarantee this I have waived next month's charge to make up for your missing Birchbox this month!

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dishonest: Near the top of the article, it says they choose 4 to 5 cosmetics. Clearly a Lie.
> 
> ...


Some of that is the writer of the article. Trust me, as someone in the journalism and PR business, I can tell you that a lot can get lost in translation between an interview and a reporter writing the story. Take the "Around $10 a month" thing. That really seems like the writer's choice of wording, probably because they didn't write down the specifics and wanted to cover their butt to make sure it was still factual. I've done something like that before.

...I usually get four to five cosmetics. Cosmetics would include skin care and stuff, right?


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't buy that they are out of inventory blah blah blah, for the simple fact that there are SO MANY recurring samples that have been showing up in boxes month after month after month. I promise all these samples will still be around in the Nov, Dec, and Jan boxes.

What I think is the issue is they have had SO many missing boxes, destroyed/tampered with boxes, and have to re-issue so many that in stead of spending time re-issuing all these boxes so close to Nov. they rather credit you with a free box and focus on the Nov boxes which is right around the corner.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The points from the Tristan Prettyman review just showed up on my account, if anyone cares to check theirs and see if they got their points from that as well.


 Nope...mine still arent in there,guess I should email them. Maybe I will get a response by new years.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 24, 2012)

For anyone interested... Essie is on Beyond the Rack (http://beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/29513 not a referral link, etc). I'm mostly mentioning it because some of the colors supposedly in this month's bag are in the event: Carry On and Power Clutch.

They're $5 each + shipping which isn't a great deal tbh, but I think if you just join and enter invitation code "RETAILMENOT10" you get $10 in credit, which means you'd only have to pay for shipping... and that _is _a good deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is the e-mail I recieved from BB yesterday in response to my missing box. I'm not mad, at least they addressed the problem. I just took my name and e-mail address out of it.
> 
> I'm so sorry your info hasn't updated and for your missing Birchbox. It is our policy for us to reship your Birchbox if it does not arrive to you, but unfortunately we are out of inventory at this time.
> ...


 This is bullshit. Basically they're telling you they will charge you the $10 for your box, but you'll receive it whenever they feel like sending it, which in this case is a month late. So you're not getting anything from them to compensate for their mistake. Waiving next month's charge does not make up for a missing box this month, why don't they understand that?


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can immediately see two things wrong with this, Katia. First off, it's a Daft Punk quote, not Kanye. Also, it's "harder." This just bugged me.


 Haha, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is bullshit. Basically they're telling you they will charge you the $10 for your box, but you'll receive it whenever they feel like sending it, which in this case is a month late. So you're not getting anything from them to compensate for their mistake. Waiving next month's charge does not make up for a missing box this month, why don't they understand that?


 I agree it does suck. But I am tired of going back and forth about this box with them, so I'll just let it be. I will see what happens next month as far as shipping, samples, and sample sizes and make the desicion if I want to stay with them or not. You know, the thing is, they really don't care if you cancel or are unhappy. They figure there is always someone more than willing to take your place.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the e-mail I recieved from BB yesterday in response to my missing box. I'm not mad, at least they addressed the problem. I just took my name and e-mail address out of it.
> 
> ...


 It's great that they waived /next month's/ charge, but I'd feel better about a refund for this month's. Does anyone know how they handle it if you have a multi-month sub?

(I really need to not write in the quoted part.... I blame lack of coffee when I wrote that.)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHAH that is awesome. I am jealous, too. I'd love some more hair! At least I guess I'm saving money on shampoo/conditioner since I don't use as much??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can have some of mine lol. It's so high maintenance that I kept it in a chin length bob for years until I decided to grow it out again. I use the macadamia shampoo/conditioner from Organix and I have to buy a new one practically every 6 weeks :'(


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, as of today I'm not a BB subscriber anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got myself a gift sub with my points to see if they improve over the course of 3 months, if not then I won't be resubbing again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone interested... Essie is on Beyond the Rack (http://beyondtherack.com/event/showcase/29513 not a referral link, etc). I'm mostly mentioning it because some of the colors supposedly in this month's bag are in the event: Carry On and Power Clutch.
> 
> They're $5 each + shipping which isn't a great deal tbh, but I think if you just join and enter invitation code "RETAILMENOT10" you get $10 in credit, which means you'd only have to pay for shipping... and that _is _a good deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just checked this one out ... shipping is $9.95.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 24, 2012)

It looks like Birchbox is sending Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liners in some transformation boxes this month. So far, I've seen them in pictures in the navy blue shade. It'd be nice if they had the free shipping designation on the website.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHH that's what I thought too! I hate when people think that lyric is a Kanye West original.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't buy that they are out of inventory blah blah blah, for the simple fact that there are SO MANY recurring samples that have been showing up in boxes month after month after month. I promise all these samples will still be around in the Nov, Dec, and Jan boxes.
> 
> What I think is the issue is they have had SO many missing boxes, destroyed/tampered with boxes, and have to re-issue so many that in stead of spending time re-issuing all these boxes so close to Nov. they rather credit you with a free box and focus on the Nov boxes which is right around the corner.


Well, to be fair to BB they actually might be out of inventory to send out as samples for this month. Recurring samples doesn't mean that BB has a huge stockpile of those samples sitting around in their warehouse, companies probably sends more samples to BB as they produce more.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AHHHH that's what I thought too! I hate when people think that lyric is a Kanye West original.


Yes. I am not a music snob, but have some taste, people. lol


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the e-mail I recieved from BB yesterday in response to my missing box. I'm not mad, at least they addressed the problem. I just took my name and e-mail address out of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the same email from them. But this was not until I emailed them 4 times asking about my box.
> 
> ...


 Yup!! Almost the same exact thing with me.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Snow24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the same email from them. But this was not until I emailed them 4 times asking about my box.
> 
> ...


 it makes me wonder where these "lost" boxes went. #unsolvedmystery


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AHHHH that's what I thought too! I hate when people think that lyric is a Kanye West original.


 I'm waiting for people to start thinking "Lost in the world" is his original too... most of that song is Justin Vernon's. I know they collab-ed, but it's a shame most will think it's all or mostly Kanye's original work.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Here is the e-mail I recieved from BB yesterday in response to my missing box. I'm not mad, at least they addressed the problem. I just took my name and e-mail address out of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They sent me the same exact email. Which upsets me, ofcourse the fee will be waived for next month we paid for something and did not receive it. They are not doing anything special for me.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

Got this email. 

Quote: I do see that a replacement is on the way - we confirmed with our warehouse that it will be out the door this week. I'm so sorry about this. Rest assured that you will not be charged next month on behalf of this inconvenience.

Goddammit. They're still not answering my question. Why was I told that they're sold out of my box and I wouldn't be getting it if this is the case? This is getting ridiculous. Quit trying to buy me off with a free month.


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 24, 2012)

I was most excited for the essie polish I got, but it's going on really streaky and the color (power clutch) is more blah than I thought it would be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## doziedoz (Oct 24, 2012)

It seems like I have been getting a lot of emails from BB asking me to "review this product" or that product.  feels like an awful lot of reaching out on their part this month, and I noticed a "free" gift with a $50. purchase on their fb page.  Could they be trying to play nicey nice with customers now since their customer service has been abominable and subscribers are dropping like flies?  I have felt the last few boxes were meh.  I have a year sub, so I am stuck.  Its not super exciting to get them anymore, and infuriating when they are late.  Liking Ipsy though.  More fun.

Oh-and the funny thing was they said to not write any complaints about cs when you reviewed the products.   Whats going on there-LOL


----------



## mega789 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey everyone I haven't chatted here in a bit. I was wondering if anyone had any issues with the SPROUT lip balm.

I used it once, but when I went to use it again a few days later it had some white spotted moldy looking growth on it. Not to sound gross! It's not me. I have been using other glosses and balms with no issues at all. So, I was wondering if anyone else has an issue like this?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone I haven't chatted here in a bit. I was wondering if anyone had any issues with the SPROUT lip balm.
> 
> I used it once, but when I went to use it again a few days later it had some white spotted moldy looking growth on it. Not to sound gross! It's not me. I have been using other glosses and balms with no issues at all. So, I was wondering if anyone else has an issue like this?


Ew! I am no help, but it sounds like that's why the brand is called SPROUT (har har har)

Sorry to make light of your awful situation, that is disgusting!


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it makes me wonder where these "lost" boxes went. #unsolvedmystery


 lol


----------



## mega789 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ew! I am no help, but it sounds like that's why the brand is called SPROUT (har har har)
> ...


 
Haha that's too funny!

Yeah it says All-Natural, so maybe it's too natural I dunno. I wish I could find an expiration on it or somethin.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't know what is going on over at BB, but they better step up their game and watch their backs, because it looks like, Ipsy/MyGlam is going to blow them out of the water!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe with it being all natural, there are no preservatives in it, but this particular "flavor" really needed preservatives? That's just very gross to go use your sample, that goes on your MOUTH no less, and something has sprouted on it!! (pun intended)

you should email BB immediately, and maybe even sprout to make sure that shipment wasn't contaminated or expired, etc.

Befinegate all over again? Ladies: CHECK YOUR SPROUTS!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe with it being all natural, there are no preservatives in it, but this particular "flavor" really needed preservatives? That's just very gross to go use your sample, that goes on your MOUTH no less, and something has sprouted on it!! (pun intended)
> ...


 oh no. not sproutgate. this month totally blows for bb. shippinggate, goopgate and now this. lovely.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

FINALLY. AN ANSWER! 

Quote: I know this has been really confusing and I'm so sorry! I think Sarah wasn't aware that you already had a replacement that was placed on the 15th of the month. At this time, we are now out of stock of your original Birchbox type. Since your replacement was issued on the 15th, it has been reserved and is shipping out this week as I mentioned. Don't worry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have no idea what this means for the rest of the subscribers who are supposed to be getting replacement boxes, though. I almost wish they really didn't have one to send me so I could get a different replacement box. I see those damn Eyeko liners, Birchbox. I know you have them. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tofnl (Oct 24, 2012)

I got a response about my replacement box too and I was told that I wouldnt get any shipping info bc of how they are handled in the warehouse. So I guess I will see how this all works out and when I get it.


----------



## Lainy (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wondering.... how long does it take to replace a sample? They emailed me back on the 12th saying they were going to send another one.... It's been a week. Should I email them again or what? lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 24, 2012)

They said my replacement box is going out this week, so I'm guessing all of the replacement stuff is getting sent out this week (though, there isn't much of this week left as far as business days go).


----------



## alliekers (Oct 24, 2012)

Just received my Goop birchbox last night and am happy with it. I only signed up for Birchbox to get the Goop curated box, so I immediately cancelled once it had shipped. For $10, it's not a a bad value:

Beauty Blender

Face Mask

Supergoop Sunscreen

Lip Balm

Hair Tie

Luna Bar


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay you guys update on my birchbox!!!

So if you all remember I ordered on the 4th (not the 1st) and emailed them on the 19th the first time I believe saying my box hadn't shipped so they gave me 100 points.... now a couple days later I got a shipping email and tracking number. the tracking number never worked (after a week of not being able to track my box) so I emailed a couple days ago and got this response:

Hi Rachel,

Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry about your missing Birchbox. It is our policy for us to reship your Birchbox if it does not arrive to you, but unfortunately we are out of inventory at this time.

We want to ensure that you receive a box for each $10 that you spend. To guarantee this I have waived next month's charge to make up for your missing Birchbox this month!

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

Sarah
Birchbox | Operations Associate

its like thats all great bb but my box is up on my page? I WANTED those items... and besides I don't think my box was lost at all..... I think you send out the tracking numbers before u ever even think about shipping the box and my box was never even made.... I really don't appreciate being lied to or being promised something I won't get....

I wonder if I can review those items to atleast get those bb points even though I don't have those products..

all I can say is november better be freaking amazing... but i cancelled bb anyway, I just want this drama to be over. I'm sooooo sick of dealing with it. I will never go back to them after this,  I have lost all confidence and trust in this company.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

If you cancelled and won't be getting a November box and paid for an October box but didn't get it then where is your $10?


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 24, 2012)

> Was this an actual goop box!? (I know not the sizes but the sample's themselves) If so I am totally jealous!


 I wish this had been my Goop box. Mine had a Beauty Blender--my THIRD--and a bunch of foil packets.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if I can review those items to atleast get those bb points even though I don't have those products..


 If the items have a 'review' button under them when you go to their page, you can.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish this had been my Goop box. Mine had a Beauty Blender--my THIRD--and a bunch of foil packets.


 They're hot ticket items on the trade thread..I got one, too, but I'm happily keeping it! My box 32 finally showed up and I received two Kerastese cleansing balm foils..Really like it, but they're owned by L'Oreal and I could just buy the Evercreme cleansing conditioner...I find it hard to pay that much for shampoo/conditioner, regardless.


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 24, 2012)

You guys, Illume is the best company ever!

Someone on here posted about their candles on sale, and that you got 10% off and free shipping if you signed up with their website. I did so on a lark (late night drunken shopping... the other day I woke up with my wallet next to my face), and ordered one of their Applewood candles for a grand total of $6.30.

They called me before shipping the package to double-check my address, because it's an odd one and UPS wouldn't accept it as written. When they called, I asked about their "red cedar" fragrance, and if they could send a little piece of wax or something because I wanted to smell it (Because I was, honestly, considering buying it through Birchbox). They said "No, so sorry, we don't have anything like that, so sorry, everything went into production." It made sense, because I think they had something like 2 weeks to produce all the candles for Birchbox. Still, they were super sweet (they are Minnesotan, like me!).

And this is what they sent me:





The candle I ordered (burning) an additional candle in the same size - "roasting chestnuts" and a mini candle, lotion sample (both in "tuscan olive" and some matches in a little pouch. Already - super awesome, and I said thanks on their facebook page.

Today, I received a surprise package:





A monogramed candle in "red cedar" and a handwritten note!!

They are getting all my candle money. I don't normally buy too many candles, so it won't be often... but when it does, it will be through them.

Maybe Birchbox could take a leaf out of their book!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you cancelled and won't be getting a November box and paid for an October box but didn't get it then where is your $10?


 They said they will give me a November box, I already got an email confirming it even though I did cancel, so I get next months box for free, or really (like someone else said) I paid the money and didn't get this box so I get next months.... but they already gave me 100 points... they can't really give me anything else? but I'm still disappointed and never subscribing again. It still makes me mad, they act like in the email my box was lost or something, when really they never shipped it and gave me a shipping number anyway AND showed me my box on my profile (that I won't be getting).


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the items have a 'review' button under them when you go to their page, you can.


 yeah but then I'm also afraid they might be like, oh you got your box? and then not give me my free november box haha.


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, Illume is the best company ever!
> 
> ...


 wait... so you got all that for $6.30? Just went to the bb shop to try to buy... of course their out. they ran out of everything I would want and I have 40 dollars in points to spend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait... so you got all that for $6.30? Just went to the bb shop to try to buy... of course their out. they ran out of everything I would want and I have 40 dollars in points to spend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, from Illume. I paid for the red candle, and they just sent extras upon extras, the best being the Red Cedar small candle, which I love!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone know where the picture of Mollie (in those ugly pants) is located at. It'd be about the November sneak peek.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know where the picture of Mollie (in those ugly pants) is located at. It'd be about the November sneak peek.


 It's in the first post in the Birchbox November 2012 thread!


----------



## KatieK (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't believe there's already a November thread... still waiting on my box! Rec'd shipping email on the 17th... no tracking update thus far.  *Anyone else in the same boat? * Getting anxious but my box (11) isn't anything special anyways.


----------



## girlwithclass (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay you guys update on my birchbox!!!
> 
> ...


haha I'm kinda jealous. After the shipping issues last month, I cancelled, but decided to re-sub in hopes for a good box this month - I ended up resubscribing on the 3rd. At checkout it showed my box would ship out by the 13th. Well.. the 13th rolls around, and my profile hadn't updated to show an October box at all. My shipping info on my account page was still showing my September 'tracking' (which wasn't even accurate for last month, at that.. never received that box.) So.. I sent in an e-mail, and noticed that the very next day my account info had been changed to show October tracking instead, however now it was just blank (without a tracking number at all). I got an e-mail back finally on the 15th and the CS rep chalked it up to me having subscribed later in the month (so basically it is my fault and it's _not_ a late box, even though it was supposed to ship out by the 13th??). Anyway she went on to say she did see an October box in my account.. whatever that means? My box page still hadn't updated at this point. I think on the 17th I finally received a shipping e-mail with tracking and when I logged in it showed I would be getting box #14. As far as I'm aware.. no one had even received that box yet, so I'm guessing it was indeed a late box for whatever reason.. and I was pretty irritated, so I wrote in to Birchbox again and explained why I am an unhappy subscriber lately (between inconsistencies in CS, late/mixed up shipping, etc etc etc.) it was a very well thought out e-mail and it was a bit on the long side. I waited 3 days and just got an e-mail back saying that they are 'so sorry' and would love to discuss over the phone how they can improve their service. Really? Waste of my time to even e-mail in the first place.. I don't feel like my concerns were ever taken seriously nor was I given a legitimate reason why my box shipped out so late. My tracking estimated an arrival of the 22nd. That has come and gone.. Now being the 24th, USPS has a delivery estimate for the 26th.. 

No awesome customer service for me. Just a very very late box. :/


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serendipity720* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah but then I'm also afraid they might be like, oh you got your box? and then not give me my free november box haha.


 No they won't lol. They have better things to do than monitor everyone's points. I always do my 'reviews' immediately when my stuff pops up, and just fill everything out neutral. I'm a cheater  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 24, 2012)

Um, yeah, so I decided to try the Caudalie Vino Perfect stuff tonight. The little white tube with grapes on it. I squeezed out a little dab, rubbed it in, then went to squeeze out more, and it's empty. I have redness on my cheeks. A sample that covers 1/2 of 1 cheek is not a deluxe sample. Is it even worth it to call Birchbox? I do not want them to send another one.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Um, yeah, so I decided to try the Caudalie Vino Perfect stuff tonight. The little white tube with grapes on it. I squeezed out a little dab, rubbed it in, then went to squeeze out more, and it's empty. I have redness on my cheeks. A sample that covers 1/2 of 1 cheek is not a deluxe sample.
> 
> Is it even worth it to call Birchbox? I do not want them to send another one.


 This is the main reason I contacted them in the first place and was told I'd get a replacement box. If you've seen any of my posts, you know it's been a fiasco. I don't even know if they have any more of that stuff, so they might just give you points. I'd try it.


----------



## denise89 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I was exactly 10 pts short before I could cash in my pts for a gift sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for letting us know! Is yours showing in your total points? Mine is saying +10 point and amount $10 but the $10 is not showing up in my total points for some reason.


----------



## considerately (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, Illume is the best company ever!
> 
> ...


 That is so cool!  I love candles so I will definitely check them out.

It's just so refreshing when people go out of their way to be nice.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, Illume is the best company ever!
> 
> ...


 Serendipity, you are SO right! I just made an order and called about shipping because i wasn't sure if it would be free and the wonan i spoke with mas* SOO *nice. I appreciated it so much. I bought a sweet rhubarb candle.


----------



## serendipity720 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> haha I'm kinda jealous. After the shipping issues last month, I cancelled, but decided to re-sub in hopes for a good box this month - I ended up resubscribing on the 3rd. At checkout it showed my box would ship out by the 13th. Well.. the 13th rolls around, and my profile hadn't updated to show an October box at all. My shipping info on my account page was still showing my September 'tracking' (which wasn't even accurate for last month, at that.. never received that box.) So.. I sent in an e-mail, and noticed that the very next day my account info had been changed to show October tracking instead, however now it was just blank (without a tracking number at all). I got an e-mail back finally on the 15th and the CS rep chalked it up to me having subscribed later in the month (so basically it is my fault and it's _not_ a late box, even though it was supposed to ship out by the 13th??). Anyway she went on to say she did see an October box in my account.. whatever that means? My box page still hadn't updated at this point. I think on the 17th I finally received a shipping e-mail with tracking and when I logged in it showed I would be getting box #14. As far as I'm aware.. no one had even received that box yet, so I'm guessing it was indeed a late box for whatever reason.. and I was pretty irritated, so I wrote in to Birchbox again and explained why I am an unhappy subscriber lately (between inconsistencies in CS, late/mixed up shipping, etc etc etc.) it was a very well thought out e-mail and it was a bit on the long side. I waited 3 days and just got an e-mail back saying that they are 'so sorry' and would love to discuss over the phone how they can improve their service. Really? Waste of my time to even e-mail in the first place.. I don't feel like my concerns were ever taken seriously nor was I given a legitimate reason why my box shipped out so late. My tracking estimated an arrival of the 22nd. That has come and gone.. Now being the 24th, USPS has a delivery estimate for the 26th..
> ...


 yeah they tried to tell me that because I wasn't charged the 1st that their "rules" didn't apply to me and that instead of having been shipped out by the tenth they could ship it whenever and I was like listen.... its been over ten days, its been 13 days and my shipping and account page had not changed, I wrote a big long mean comment on their facebook page when they said they wouldn't give me points to compensate me for my box shipping out so late and they messaged me on fb saying they would give me 100 points for a late box, which they did. or else I would be furious. I feel bad for people that paid- didn't get an october box- and are getting a november box and thats it, u should have some sort of compensation for them not giving u a box this month and instead having to wait longer and get one next month. I'm irate already, and I even got 100 points... I think they should have given me TWO free months for my trouble of having to wait longer, its ridiculous. this is why I'm never subbing with them again. they should be overly nice and apologetic if they want to keep their costumers...


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 25, 2012)

I started my 2nd subscription with a different email address through the link on the goop website halfway through the month and a few days later received this email:

*Thank you for subscribing to Birchbox! We're so happy to have you on board. Unfortunately, we no longer have any October goop boxes in stock due to high demand. We understand you subscribed through the goop sign-up pagehttp://link.birchbox.com/50855ae075903c91df98ac3doos9.57/UG3Aq4qKJiQVsUUzBf599 and we are sorry that we cannot fulfill your request. Your first Birchbox will be the equally wonderful Transformation Birchbox, which is filled with samples to help you update your look.*
 

I got a shipping notice on Monday and my tracking information has updated to show that the box is in my state today.

So apparently they found it more important to suck in new subscribers and fulfill their orders than to make sure current subscribers received their boxes. I wonder if anyone actually subscribed unfamiliar to Birchbox and solely because they are fans of the goop website and saw this opportunity posted there, only to receive the email I got saying that they weren't getting a goop box anyways.

By the way, my box has the tili bag, twistband, mox, lulu powder, mary loumanizer, and viva la juicy.


----------



## BagLady (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started my 2nd subscription with a different email address through the link on the goop website halfway through the month and a few days later received this email:
> 
> ...


 I was wondering the same thing about BB fulfilling the orders of new subscribers because I too signed up for a 2nd BB using the goop link. They emailed me on the 10th with a link to claim my goop birchbox subscription and shipped me a box on the 17th. It was actually a better box than the one from my main acct (which was a transformation box). I just can't believe they would ship boxes to new subscribers especially when they had people "claim" the new goop subscriptions so late and not ship out boxes to their current customers and now they've "run out" of samples to ship. That is terrible customer service. They shouldn't have taken on new customers if they couldn't fulfill the subscriptions of their current customers.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know where the picture of Mollie (in those ugly pants) is located at. It'd be about the November sneak peek.


 lol


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got off the phone with Sarah, a BB Ops rep. She was kind of witchy, but I'll just chalk that up to probably being berated by customers all month. She said that my replacement box would be sent out tomorrow. When I asked her to confirm if I'd still be getting box 11, she said that she only knew I was getting a Goop box, but not necessarily with the same contents. WHAT. THE. CRAP. Paulina just told me yesterday that I was getting box 11. SHENANIGANS.


----------



## CherBear711 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess the question really is...if someone put fingerprints on the Birchbox products, and no one was around to see someone put their fingerprints onthe products, did someone really put their fingerprints on the products?


 I like you, TXSlainte.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CherBear711 (Oct 25, 2012)

After posting on their FB page and mentioning: no box, tracking info invalid, and no response to my email, BB finally got back to me.  I got the "normally we'd ship out a replacement box, but our inventory is depleted...sorry.  We'll give you next month's box for NO FEE!"  

And now I'm wondering: does this mean that they're not charging me for October, since I obviously shouldn't pay for something I didn't receive, AND they're giving me next month free?  Or does it mean that I was charged for a nonexistent box in October and they're just making up the improper charge in November by not charging me that month, meaning that I'm not really getting anything extra, just a refund on the paid-for-and-never-received October box?  

I emailed this question to the company, but SHOCKER! they have not responded to my email.  

THANKFULLY, I decided to subscribe to Ipsy this month (after reading some of the MUT reviews), and was really happy to get a bunch of great makeup samples.  If I hadn't gotten that sample fix this month, I might have gone crazy by now.  I just now resubscribed to the Look Bag.  I had it before and always got really great stuff.  There was a gel eyeliner that I got - full size and LOVE.  I'd always wondered about gel liner but didn't want to spend the money to try it if I wasn't sure.  Now I'm addicted.  I guess lookbag raised their prices, but they sent me this promo code for 20% off the first box, making it $9-something.  Here's the promo code - not sure how much longer it's valid for: TLB3

So now the real question is: if I love Ipsy stuff and I love Lookbag stuff, and I'm getting this frustrated with BB, and I never really get excited about the things they send me, should I just go ahead and cancel BB??  Maybe.  I'll definitely be giving Ipsy or LookBag as gifts this year instead of BB.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes mine showed up with the rest of my points and I was able to make a gift sub purchase right away.



> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting us know! Is yours showing in your total points? Mine is saying +10 point and amount $10 but the $10 is not showing up in my total points for some reason.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CherBear711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THANKFULLY, I decided to subscribe to Ipsy this month (after reading some of the MUT reviews), and was really happy to get a bunch of great makeup samples.  If I hadn't gotten that sample fix this month, I might have gone crazy by now.  I just now resubscribed to the Look Bag.  I had it before and always got really great stuff.  There was a gel eyeliner that I got - full size and LOVE.  I'd always wondered about gel liner but didn't want to spend the money to try it if I wasn't sure.  Now I'm addicted.  I guess lookbag raised their prices, but they sent me this promo code for 20% off the first box, making it $9-something.  Here's the promo code - not sure how much longer it's valid for: TLB3
> ...


 Have you read what happened with the items they (The Look Bag) sent out for October?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129454/the-look-bag-october-2012/0_100


----------



## KatieK (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about BB fulfilling the orders of new subscribers because I too signed up for a 2nd BB using the goop link. They emailed me on the 10th with a link to claim my goop birchbox subscription and shipped me a box on the 17th. It was actually a better box than the one from my main acct (which was a transformation box). I just can't believe they would ship boxes to new subscribers especially when they had people "claim" the new goop subscriptions so late and not ship out boxes to their current customers and now they've "run out" of samples to ship. That is terrible customer service. They shouldn't have taken on new customers if they couldn't fulfill the subscriptions of their current customers.


 I didn't opt in or out &amp; I'm receiving goop- at this point not sure if I'll receive because it seems to be "lost" &amp; there are no replacements.....

*Loren, Oct 25 01:59 pm (EDT):*

Hi Katie,

Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry about your missing Birchbox. We are currently looking in to this issue with our warehouse. I do believe this original package will still arrive to you.

We want to ensure that you receive a box for each $10 that you spend. To guarantee this I have waived next month's charge to make up for your missing Birchbox this month!

It is our policy for us to reship your Birchbox if it does not arrive to you, but unfortunately we are out of inventory at this time.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272

XO,

Loren 

SO since you should receive a box for every $10 you spend &amp; they waived next month's fee, I should expect to receive 1 out of 2 boxes.  No compensation or replacement for NO BOX??  I think its pretty unacceptable.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you read what happened with the items they (The Look Bag) sent out for October?
> ...


 I just read all that to see what happened. The fact that people are still going to happily shell out their money after being deceived is insane. TLB does not state that they will be sending you expired/discontinued items as a disclaimer, so everyone is under the impression that they will be getting products that are not expired and still available to purchase. How can you be okay with being sent expired/discontinued items without first knowing that that's what they'll be? I am completely aghast at the level of apathy from some toward this. It's not my money, thankfully.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just read all that to see what happened. The fact that people are still going to happily shell out their money after being deceived is insane. TLB does not state that they will be sending you expired/discontinued items as a disclaimer, so everyone is under the impression that they will be getting products that are not expired and still available to purchase. How can you be okay with being sent expired/discontinued items without first knowing that that's what they'll be? I am completely aghast at the level of apathy from some toward this. It's not my money, thankfully.


 Expired of course is unacceptable, but "discontinued" shouldn't really be a problem. How many collections does MAC go through a year? Technically those are all "discontinued" and people go crazy for them.........


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Expired of course is unacceptable, but "discontinued" shouldn't really be a problem. How many collections does MAC go through a year? Technically those are all "discontinued" and people go crazy for them.........


 Yes, but you know from the start that you will not be able to get those products once the collection has exited stores. TLB sent products that you wouldn't be able to purchase anywhere without you knowing. There's a difference.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, but you know from the start that you will not be able to get those products once the collection has exited stores. TLB sent products that you wouldn't be able to purchase anywhere without you knowing. There's a difference.


 Now you know. Subscribe or don't...ya know?

I prefer large items to tiny samples that I need to purchase to actually try. I personally never use a whole full size item, so there's no need for me to be able to purchase another. Yes, they did not put in a disclaimer, I'm not aware of a law that says they had to.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, Illume is the best company ever!
> 
> **giant snip**


 That is way above and beyond good customer service! Now I need to check out their site, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now you know. Subscribe or don't...ya know?
> 
> I prefer large items to tiny samples that I need to purchase to actually try. I personally never use a whole full size item, so there's no need for me to be able to purchase another. Yes, they did not put in a disclaimer, I'm not aware of a law that says they had to.


 A law that says they had to? Really? That's quite extreme. This is a shady thing to do, simple as that.

Hmm. I should check to see how much my local dumpster is charging to have a go at its makeup contents.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A law that says they had to? Really? That's quite extreme. This is a shady thing to do, simple as that.
> ...


 lol. are you saying every product that's not in production should be thrown away?


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 25, 2012)

I think some of you are forgetting that the Stila eyeshadows had been discontinued for THREE years. Regardless of whether you choose to use an item that has expired, I would never spend money on something that I knew was expired, nor would I want it to be sent to me in a sub. That reflects badly on the business. I too usually use bigger size samples until they are gone and then move onto something else, but I definitely would want to be able to purchase a full size if I found something I loved.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 25, 2012)

mispost


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 25, 2012)

Expired isn't a synonym for discontinued.

I don't plan on using the black shadow, that's expired I acknowledge that. The nail polish also ended up not being in production but isn't expired....I don't mind that.

Anyways this is a birchbox thread so no point in bickering over this.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think some of you are forgetting that the Stila eyeshadows had been discontinued for THREE years. Regardless of whether you choose to use an item that has expired, I would never spend money on something that I knew was expired, nor would I want it to be sent to me in a sub. That reflects badly on the business. I too usually use bigger size samples until they are gone and then move onto something else, but I definitely would want to be able to purchase a full size if I found something I loved.


 Sh*t happens, they didn't know. They are making good on that, just like BB did with the expired Befine. 

This convo should be moved to the TLB thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think some of you are forgetting that the Stila eyeshadows had been discontinued for THREE years. Regardless of whether you choose to use an item that has expired, I would never spend money on something that I knew was expired, nor would I want it to be sent to me in a sub. That reflects badly on the business. I too usually use bigger size samples until they are gone and then move onto something else, but I definitely would want to be able to purchase a full size if I found something I loved.


 You get it. Thank you.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

On a Birchbox related note (kind of), I emailed Jouer to ask them if they had any of the Lip Enhancer samples left because I really wanted to try that. They finally got back to me and offered to send me one. I'm going to laugh if I end up getting a replacement Birchbox with the Lip Enhancer in it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 25, 2012)

Actually there is a law on advertising practices. The Federal law states that advertising cannot be misleading or deceptive which all subscription companies must comply with if they're advertising the items sent as one thing and in reality sending out something completely different.



​


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually there is a law on advertising practices. The Federal law states that advertising cannot be misleading or deceptive which all subscription companies must comply with if they're advertising the items sent as one thing and in reality sending out something completely different.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for finding that.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 25, 2012)

> > Um, yeah, so I decided to try the Caudalie Vino Perfect stuff tonight. The little white tube with grapes on it. I squeezed out a little dab, rubbed it in, then went to squeeze out more, and it's empty. I have redness on my cheeks. A sample that covers 1/2 of 1 cheek is not a deluxe sample. Is it even worth it to call Birchbox? I do not want them to send another one.
> 
> 
> This is the main reason I contacted them in the first place and was told I'd get a replacement box. If you've seen any of my posts, you know it's been a fiasco. I don't even know if they have any more of that stuff, so they might just give you points. I'd try it.Â


 I may have seen a few of your posts. I skip entire pages once in a while, though. I remember a post about being told you would get another one, and that's what I am worried they'll try to do to me. I would have to flat out say No, Thank You, but I don't want to be rude to the Birchbox CS ladies, eventhough they are not the best CS department in the world. I am going to call BB in the morning. I think now I am off to find your posts, so I know what to expect.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 25, 2012)

I checked out Beauty crunch after seeing a post about it. Most of the products they have on sale are last years products. Like the Stila one step bronzer I got in my June box. I see alot of products from our BB on Beautycrunch. I also saw that the DDF brightening cleanser(which I love love love) is not a new product (I didnt know that) and I was about to shell out 38 for a bottle of it but TJMaxx has it for 10 bucks. I guess BB samples are mostly old samples and old products mixed with one or two very tiny new samples.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked out Beauty crunch after seeing a post about it. Most of the products they have on sale are last years products. Like the Stila one step bronzer I got in my June box. I see alot of products from our BB on Beautycrunch. I also saw that the DDF brightening cleanser(which I love love love) is not a new product (I didnt know that) and I was about to shell out 38 for a bottle of it but TJMaxx has it for 10 bucks. I guess BB samples are mostly old samples and old products mixed with one or two very tiny new samples.


 Tj maxx too? People kept mentioning Marshalls!  I better go and check since it's too much of a great deal.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 25, 2012)

TJmaxx, Marshalls and Ross are all owned by the same company


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked out Beauty crunch after seeing a post about it. Most of the products they have on sale are last years products. Like the Stila one step bronzer I got in my June box. I see alot of products from our BB on Beautycrunch. I also saw that the DDF brightening cleanser(which I love love love) is not a new product (I didnt know that) and I was about to shell out 38 for a bottle of it but TJMaxx has it for 10 bucks. I guess BB samples are mostly old samples and old products mixed with one or two very tiny new samples.


 I'll definitely have to check out my local TJ Maxx, Marshall's, and Ross - thanks for the tip! I finally got around to trying the DDF Brightening cleanser from August and really like it!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

The DDF Brightening Cleanser hasn't done anything for my skin. My face looks exactly the same from when I started using it. Maybe my face is broken.


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The DDF Brightening Cleanser hasn't done anything for my skin. My face looks exactly the same from when I started using it. Maybe my face is broken.


 Haha I'm sure your face isn't broken! Too funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have a hard time finding cleansers that "work" with my skin and this one surprisingly has (so far anyway). I'd like to purchase a full size version and see what comes of it.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 25, 2012)

I love DDF...I have very large crater sized pores that are prone to black heads(ewww) and a few acne scars and since using DDF its like a miracle,my face is clear  my pores look smaller and my scars have faded so much I dont really even seem them. Broken...LOL!!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I'm sure your face isn't broken! Too funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a hard time finding cleansers that "work" with my skin and this one surprisingly has (so far anyway). I'd like to purchase a full size version and see what comes of it.


 I've literally never had a cleanser that did anything special. A lot of people have raved over the Vasanti stuff, which also did nothing for me. Maybe it's the stupid amount of oil my face produces. I honestly don't know.


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've literally never had a cleanser that did anything special. A lot of people have raved over the Vasanti stuff, which also did nothing for me. Maybe it's the stupid amount of oil my face produces. I honestly don't know.


 Have you tried Kate Somerville's Detox Daily Cleanser or Boscia's Purifying Cleansing Gel (if you want something more natural)? I have combination/oily skin and really like those two. I use Purity Made Simply by philosophy at night to remove makeup and such, then one of the others in the morning depending on which I have on-hand. Maybe you can pick up some samples at Sephora if you have one near you!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried Kate Somerville's Detox Daily Cleanser or Boscia's Purifying Cleansing Gel (if you want something more natural)? I have combination/oily skin and really like those two. I use Purity Made Simply by philosophy at night to remove makeup and such, then one of the others in the morning depending on which I have on-hand. Maybe you can pick up some samples at Sephora if you have one near you!


 I just got a trio of Kate Somerville somethings at Sephora as a sample that I haven't really looked at. I know that the ExfoliKate is in there. I figured I'd try it once I've determined that the DDF Cleanser is officially doing nothing for me.


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got a trio of Kate Somerville somethings at Sephora as a sample that I haven't really looked at. I know that the ExfoliKate is in there. I figured I'd try it once I've determined that the DDF Cleanser is officially doing nothing for me.


 Lol that sounds like a plan! I enjoy ExfoliKate - I use it once/twice a week on nights I feel like my skin is particularly misbehaving.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've literally never had a cleanser that did anything special. A lot of people have raved over the Vasanti stuff, which also did nothing for me. Maybe it's the stupid amount of oil my face produces. I honestly don't know.


 I used to have oily skin until I started moisturizing at night and using BB cream instead of foundation. Any time I don't do so, my skin overproduces oil. The hot pink Skin79 (it has sebum control as one of its features) and the Missha Perfect Cover BB creams both work fabulously for me. Do you wear anything with SPF? I find that the 'brightening' products only show visible results for me if I'm not adding to the sun damage. I love the DDF Brightening Cleanser. I just found a 250ml (I think that's the measurement; whatever it was, it was the big one) bottle of it the other day at Marshall's for $12.

And, on the subject of October Birchbox, my Marie Veronique body oil broke in transit and got all over everything, although it didn't ruin the other products. Birchbox said normally they would send me a whole new box, but they were out of stock. So she added a free month on to the end of my annual sub. I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol that sounds like a plan! I enjoy ExfoliKate - I use it once/twice a week on nights I feel like my skin is particularly misbehaving.


 I really liked the ExfoliKate. I wouldn't recommend it for sensitive skin, though. It can burn.


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really liked the ExfoliKate. I wouldn't recommend it for sensitive skin, though. It can burn.


 So true! I only leave it on for 20-30 seconds after applying and physically exfoliating as it does start to burn. Side note - it smells like Fall to me (kind of pumpkin/spice-y maybe?), which is quite fitting this time of year lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used to have oily skin until I started moisturizing at night and using BB cream instead of foundation. Any time I don't do so, my skin overproduces oil. The hot pink Skin79 (it has sebum control as one of its features) and the Missha Perfect Cover BB creams both work fabulously for me. Do you wear anything with SPF? I find that the 'brightening' products only show visible results for me if I'm not adding to the sun damage. I love the DDF Brightening Cleanser. I just found a 250ml (I think that's the measurement; whatever it was, it was the big one) bottle of it the other day at Marshall's for $12.
> ...


 I can't seem to find any SPF that doesn't make my skin feel immediately nasty and make me break out, especially not in my price range. Luckily I'm not in the sun all that much, if at all most days. I usually don't wear foundation, and if I do, I use the MAC Studio Fix Powder. That stuff is amazing. I definitely feel like I need to find a good moisturizer and SPF, though.


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find any SPF that doesn't make my skin feel immediately nasty and make me break out, especially not in my price range. Luckily I'm not in the sun all that much, if at all most days. I usually don't wear foundation, and if I do, I use the MAC Studio Fix Powder. That stuff is amazing. I definitely feel like I need to find a good moisturizer and SPF, though.


 I like the Peter Thomas Roth Oily/Problem Skin Instant Mineral Powder SPF 30, although it's a bit pricy.. I love that it's in powder/brush form though and use it over makeup if my foundation doesn't already have SPF -  they have it at Sephora here.

I also like the Coola Cucumber Matte sunscreen from July's (?) Birchbox, but it made my skin kind of white-ish since it's zinc-based. Good texture, though!

ETA My skin is sensitive to SPFs - definitely cannot do that Supergoop stuff.. yikes!!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find any SPF that doesn't make my skin feel immediately nasty and make me break out, especially not in my price range. Luckily I'm not in the sun all that much, if at all most days. I usually don't wear foundation, and if I do, I use the MAC Studio Fix Powder. That stuff is amazing. I definitely feel like I need to find a good moisturizer and SPF, though.


I really like Supergoop's city serum. It doesn't feel heavy or greasy like a normal sunscreen does and it's really light, moisturizing, and it has a mattifying effect on my skin which is great because I have combination/oily skin. It doesn't smell like a sunscreen either and you can easily wear it under makeup. If you have one near you, Sephora at JcPenney had it on sale for $5.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

I have stand-alone Sephoras and JC Penney Sephoras near me. Definitely good stuff to consider. Thanks for the advice, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 25, 2012)

Juice Beauty has a nice oil-free moisturizer.


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Juice Beauty has a nice oil-free moisturizer.


im obsessed with juice beauty after getting a sample of the blemish clearing cleanser in my first birchbox so i ordered the 30 day blemish cleaing kit and it was wonderful

i just purchased the essential kit for $29 at ulta since its more hydrating but since im at my certain time of the month i broke out like crazy!!!

but the antioxidant serum is a godsend i wish i had $45 to buy the full size... may have to wait till tax refund time for that one &gt;p


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used to have oily skin until I started moisturizing at night and using BB cream instead of foundation. Any time I don't do so, my skin overproduces oil. The hot pink Skin79 (it has sebum control as one of its features) and the Missha Perfect Cover BB creams both work fabulously for me. Do you wear anything with SPF? I find that the 'brightening' products only show visible results for me if I'm not adding to the sun damage. I love the DDF Brightening Cleanser. I just found a 250ml (I think that's the measurement; whatever it was, it was the big one) bottle of it the other day at Marshall's for $12.
> ...


 It's funny that you mention that, because about a week ago my face broke out like crazy (I don't know if something specifically broke me up or I just had a few bad days), but then I just threw away whatever leftovers of old moisturizers I had been using and I started using a good night moisturizer (befine night cream or indie lee facial oil) and my new hot pink Skin79 BB cream in the morning and now my skin looks much better... it looks normal-combination (instead of oily), any rough spots are gone, and the scars from my recent pimples have faded! I will definitely stick to this regimen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find any SPF that doesn't make my skin feel immediately nasty and make me break out, especially not in my price range. Luckily I'm not in the sun all that much, if at all most days. I usually don't wear foundation, and if I do, I use the MAC Studio Fix Powder. That stuff is amazing. I definitely feel like I need to find a good moisturizer and SPF, though.


I have the same problem with sunscreen. I have been okay to use Philosophy Hope in a Jar SPF Oil-Free, and the Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream is also okay, although I haven't worn that more than two days in a row. The Philosophy is my go-to daily sunscreen/moisturizer, preceded by Neutrogena acne-prone facial cleansing bar. I swear by that stuff!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually there is a law on advertising practices. The Federal law states that advertising cannot be misleading or deceptive which all subscription companies must comply with if they're advertising the items sent as one thing and in reality sending out something completely different.
> 
> ...


 I could see a point here if they advertised full size products in our box previews and then sent samples, but they are really upfront about what we are purchasing. Those promotional images are just pretty pictures, nowhere next to the pictures do they say these are our box contents, and the boxes with products are samples that have all been sampled.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not talking about the picture but what they advertise in the wording - Deluxe beauty samples. Those who have issues with the sample size being one time use or the fact that there are non-beauty products in it can make a legitimate claim that it's misleading and deceptive advertising. It's the same with any beauty subscription company that has on their site that the products are either deluxe-size or full size and what ends up coming are one-time use samples or tiny vials or whatever the case maybe.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not against Birchbox but it would be nice if they did away with the 30+ varieties, the food items, coasters, pens and anything else that's non-beauty related. People aren't paying their money for pens or ear buds when they expect beauty products.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh lord. Those earbuds. There was nothing beautiful about them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 26, 2012)

I like the variety in BB with the box variations. It makes it interesting, especially when I hit up the trade boards. I don't expect uniform boxes from them think the lottery system is okay. Some months may be better than,others, but that's fine. I have two accounts and I received my worst and one of my best boxes this month. Because they do repeat some items, I don't understand the box envy and almost entitled feeling people have. I like the idea that if I don't get it now, I might score it next month. I think the experience directly correlates to expectations and mind set people have. The last thing we need is someone trying to sue them because their "false advertising" caused emotional duress and dissatisfaction. Lol. Team #torte reform!


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm obsessed with Dermalogica Super Sensitive Sunblock--I swear the finish on my skin is almost as good as a primer.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like the variety in BB with the box variations. It makes it interesting, especially when I hit up the trade boards. I don't expect uniform boxes from them think the lottery system is okay. Some months may be better than,others, but that's fine. I have two accounts and I received my worst and one of my best boxes this month. Because they do repeat some items, I don't understand the box envy and almost entitled feeling people have. I like the idea that if I don't get it now, I might score it next month. I think the experience directly correlates to expectations and mind set people have.
> 
> The last thing we need is someone trying to sue them because their "false advertising" caused emotional duress and dissatisfaction. Lol. Team #torte reform!


 Agreed! And they don't advertise only deluxe beauty samples, just a general deluxe beauty samples. There is hardly any false advertising in that ad. I mean...I'm no lawyer, but I am a logical human being.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not talking about the picture but what they advertise in the wording - Deluxe beauty samples. Those who have issues with the sample size being one time use or the fact that there are non-beauty products in it can make a legitimate claim that it's misleading and deceptive advertising. It's the same with any beauty subscription company that has on their site that the products are either deluxe-size or full size and what ends up coming are one-time use samples or tiny vials or whatever the case maybe.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not against Birchbox but it would be nice if they did away with the 30+ varieties, the food items, coasters, pens and anything else that's non-beauty related. People aren't paying their money for pens or ear buds when they expect beauty products.


 But they DO send deluxe samples. Maybe not every sample is deluxe, but I have gotten at least one deluxe sample (usually more than one) in every BB. I realize that members want every sample to be deluxe, and yes that would be great because one-time use samples are generally useless, but it would be awfully hard to legally make the claim that they are falsely advertising deluxe samples when they are in fact sending them. Besides, with the increase in foil packets, it's no coincidence they also added questions about sample sizes in their feedback surveys, therefore letting the customers have a say in the quality of what they are receiving.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The last thing we need is someone trying to sue them because their "false advertising" caused emotional duress and dissatisfaction. Lol. Team #torte reform!


 Oh I doubt anyone would sue them unless someone has a reaction to the food products put into the boxes that puts them or their child in the hospital. My point is that there is no real laws in the beauty industry so many companies feel they can pretty much do what they want (and in a way they're right) but all companies must abide by the fair advertising. If someone feels they've been mislead or lied to they can sue and let's face it we live in an age where people sue companies over a hot cup of coffee or if they got fat off fast food. Personally, I'm just tired of all the BS companies (and I'm talking about even cosmetic ads) put out with showing us how great and fantastic their product/service is or that you're going to get some hyped up product in the sampling box only to get something completely different or that their product is going to make your lashes long, thicker than wearing a pair of false lashes while the model is wearing false lashes to promote the product. Is it too much to ask for honesty?


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 26, 2012)

I feel like the only person who likes the lifestyle extras lol. I really like the bars I've received, the headphones were a nice extra to throw in my school bag, I loved the tea mints, I even ended up liking the bright orange twistband they sent me!


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like the variety in BB with the box variations. It makes it interesting, especially when I hit up the trade boards. I don't expect uniform boxes from them think the lottery system is okay. Some months may be better than,others, but that's fine. I have two accounts and I received my worst and one of my best boxes this month. Because they do repeat some items, I don't understand the box envy and almost entitled feeling people have. I like the idea that if I don't get it now, I might score it next month. I think the experience directly correlates to expectations and mind set people have.
> 
> The last thing we need is someone trying to sue them because their "false advertising" caused emotional duress and dissatisfaction. Lol. Team #torte reform!


 Totally agree. To be honest, if the beauty ads where they use airbrushed models and such haven't been struck down, Birchbox and other sampling services won't be struck down.

I've always contended that I would rather have slightly uneven boxes and full-sized products than none at all because at least every couple of months I tend to get something big and awesome. Of course, I _was_ pretty PO'd about one of my boxes this month, as it was all one-time use and worth only 12 dollars - that's extreme. But in general, I don't mind the uneven-ness. It tends to all balence out for me.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 26, 2012)

So I hate to change the subject, but am I the only one who hasn't received my birchbox yet?! (Besides my cousin, with the same box)  I emailed them and it took a good week to get back to me,  when they did, this is what I got.

we received an update this morning from our warehouse that a small batch of boxes are shipping late. This box will be shipping by Friday and you will receive a more formal email regarding new tracking information and compensation for the delayed shipment by Friday as well.

We appreciate your patience and understanding as your shipments make their way to you. Please be in touch if you have any other questions!

XO,

Its friday, I logged into the BB website, and go to box, all of a sudden, my box is different! Maybe they ran out of something, I don't know. All I know is, its Friday, no box, no email, and now the tracking number that has been in my account since the 10th is not there. I just want to scream. I've already received my Ipsy bags, my beauty army came yesterday (I order mid month) and I signed up for the Look bag on the 17th and got it last week. I'm just so mad at birchbox right now.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol that sounds like a plan! I enjoy ExfoliKate - I use it once/twice a week on nights I feel like my skin is particularly misbehaving.


 Me, too!  This is something always in my cupboard now...but my, it's so expensive!  I buy the little size and it's like $20!?!  It lasts awhile but dang...

-L


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find any SPF that doesn't make my skin feel immediately nasty and make me break out, especially not in my price range. Luckily I'm not in the sun all that much, if at all most days. I usually don't wear foundation, and if I do, I use the MAC Studio Fix Powder. That stuff is amazing. I definitely feel like I need to find a good moisturizer and SPF, though.


 I swear by the Clarins UV Plus HP (SPF 40).  But, it's like $40.  Lasts a long time for me...a few drops cover your face.

That sunscreen is a physical sunscreen, versus a chemical one.  The lady at Sephora explained to me that I need a physical one because of my melasma (hyperpigmentation on my cheeks/forehead due to birth control).  

I guess chemical sunscreens settle slightly below your first layer(s) of skin and reflect the sun - but those top layers still get "hit" and can affect hyperpigmented spots.  Physical sunscreens sit on top and cover/protect.  I have noticed my hyper-pigmented spots get slightly lighter since using this many months ago - whereas other chemical sunscreens really seemed to do nothing.

Another reason I love the Boscia BB and the Jouer is they use physical sunscreens similar to the Clarins.


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me, too!  This is something always in my cupboard now...but my, it's so expensive!  I buy the little size and it's like $20!?!  It lasts awhile but dang...
> 
> -L


 Haha same here! At Sephora, I head to the bins by the checkout to pick up the small size when I need it! The full size version is so expensive.


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha same here! At Sephora, I head to the bins by the checkout to pick up the small size when I need it! The full size version is so expensive.


 I've never heard of that product till now, checked the sephora website for it! Why is buying four .5 ounce tubes cheaper than buying the 2 ounce tube? Usually they do the opposite!


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never heard of that product till now, checked the sephora website for it! Why is buying four .5 ounce tubes cheaper than buying the 2 ounce tube? Usually they do the opposite!


 That is odd, I guess I never noticed that before lol! I know some of the other Exfolikates are $65 (Gentle, Acne Clearing) but I didn't realize the difference in the regular version's price! Sheesh. In this case, it's definitely better to stick with the smaller size, so yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is odd, I guess I never noticed that before lol! I know some of the other Exfolikates are $65 (Gentle, Acne Clearing) but I didn't realize the difference in the regular version's price! Sheesh. In this case, it's definitely better to stick with the smaller size, so yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know that it's true for her facial or body tanning towels (which are A+ as far as those go...more natural than any other), too.  It's cheaper to buy her trial size than the regular size.  Weird pricing model IMO.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I hate to change the subject, but am I the only one who hasn't received my birchbox yet?! (Besides my cousin, with the same box)  I emailed them and it took a good week to get back to me,  when they did, this is what I got.
> 
> ...


 I didn't get this email and they told me my replacement box was supposed to ship today. No shipping confirmation or changes to my box page yet. RAGE.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 26, 2012)

(oops double post! ignore!)


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It isn't a bronzer...it's a highlighter lol


 It definitely looks gold, though, which would look terrible on my cool-toned, extremely fair skin.


----------



## mb214 (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm emailing Gwyneth....she should not allow her good name to be sullied by Birchbox


 Gwyneth (aka Goop Customer Service) responded:

We're sorry for the delay in coming back to you and to hear that you're dissatisfied with this month's goop Birchbox, but really appreciate you taking the time to share your experience with us. We take every single piece of feedback we receive (both good and bad) on board and use it as part of our considerations for future partnerships and collaborations.Noha in the customer services team at Birchbox has been cc'd into this email, as they will be able to assist you with any further questions or concerns you may have. Again, we truly appreciate your reaching out to us. We take these emails very seriously.Kind regards,The Goop Team

......unlike Birchbox at least Goop feigns concern over customer complaints (then again Gwyneth is a classy lady)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not talking about the picture but what they advertise in the wording - Deluxe beauty samples. Those who have issues with the sample size being one time use or the fact that there are non-beauty products in it can make a legitimate claim that it's misleading and deceptive advertising. It's the same with any beauty subscription company that has on their site that the products are either deluxe-size or full size and what ends up coming are one-time use samples or tiny vials or whatever the case maybe.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not against Birchbox but it would be nice if they did away with the 30+ varieties, the food items, coasters, pens and anything else that's non-beauty related. People aren't paying their money for pens or ear buds when they expect beauty products.


 I actually like the beauty and lifestyle aspects equally. If you care that dearly about $10, don't gamble it with a subscription service that I have enough makeup to last 10 people for 100 years. I just really like sampling things. Whatever it is I don't care, send it to me in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also last years 4th quarter boxes were a little meh, so I really do think there is a correlation between it being the end of the year, and the companies sending birchbox smaller samples. After december 2011 last year and my year sub ended I switched to month to month because I was concerned, but 2012 had even better samples!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 26, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh I doubt anyone would sue them unless someone has a reaction to the food products put into the boxes that puts them or their child in the hospital. My point is that there is no real laws in the beauty industry so many companies feel they can pretty much do what they want (and in a way they're right) but all companies must abide by the fair advertising. If someone feels they've been mislead or lied to they can sue and let's face it we live in an age where people sue companies over a hot cup of coffee or if they got fat off fast food. Personally, I'm just tired of all the BS companies (and I'm talking about even cosmetic ads) put out with showing us how great and fantastic their product/service is or that you're going to get some hyped up product in the sampling box only to get something completely different or that their product is going to make your lashes long, thicker than wearing a pair of false lashes while the model is wearing false lashes to promote the product. Is it too much to ask for honesty?


If you are referring to that old woman who sued mcdonald's over the cup of coffee, and you think that was frivilous, you should look up what happened to her from the coffee. She looked like somebody TORCHED her legs. Matter of fact, here have a look:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you put a spoiler tag on that, please?


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

Agreed. Please and thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nightgem (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes please use a spoiler that was disturbing to see, it just jumped out as I was reading the post....Uggghh


----------



## Stdanzy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey ladies, if any of you are planning on making a purchase of $50 or more, the code "october20" works for 20% off. I just used it today!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't get this email and they told me my replacement box was supposed to ship today. No shipping confirmation or changes to my box page yet. RAGE.


 I only got the email because I had emailed them asking where my box was a week ago. lmao I literally just got THIS email:

Hi there,

This month, we're helping you transform your lookâ€”in ways both small and largeâ€”with a collection of exciting samples. Can't hardly wait? Watch our sneak peek video to learn more about this month's products and brands.  

Unfortunately, your October Birchbox is running a bit behind schedule. It will ship by end of day Saturday, October 13th. We're sorry for the inconvenience and we've added 100 Birchbox points to your account. Remember, 100 points equals $10 toward any full-size products in the Birchbox Shop.  

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations and final delivery will be made by your local post office mail carrier. You can track its progress here: Please note that it may take the carrier 48 hours to update its records with your tracking information, and that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

All I can say is, ARE YOU KIDDING?! hahahaha It will ship by end of day Saturday, October 13th. Guess who's going to get an angry call now?!


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you put a spoiler tag on that, please?


 Seriously, WTF!!!!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 26, 2012)

Please put that in a spoiler! I didn't expect or want to see that lol


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only got the email because I had emailed them asking where my box was a week ago. lmao I literally just got THIS email:
> 
> ...


 I got another email from Paulina saying that I should still get my shipping notification today. I'm calling bullshit. This is so incredibly ridiculous.


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got another email from Paulina saying that I should still get my shipping notification today. I'm calling bullshit. This is so incredibly ridiculous.


Hey look at the plus side...at least they respond to your emails, and they don't completely ignore you. (Yup...4 emails and no response back)


----------



## tulippop (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you are referring to that old woman who sued mcdonald's over the cup of coffee, and you think that was frivilous, you should look up what happened to her from the coffee. She looked like somebody TORCHED her legs. Matter of fact, here have a look:


 I remember that lawsuit.  That particular McDonald's had also been flagged and warned MANY times because their coffee was WAY WAY over the max. temperature allowed.  Despite all of the repeated warnings, they continued to keep it at that temperature citing that many of their customers buy their coffee togo and drink it later.  I know the US is known for many frivolous lawsuits but the McDonald's coffee one was not one of them imo.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 26, 2012)

I apologize for no spoiler tag, its been put up I actually thought about it right after I posted it, but I went to the mall to get my f*ree Bath and Body Works Candle and Free Loccitane Hand Cream* from Facebook coupons. I came back to edit it and it has already been done. Silly me for forgetting that spoilers aren't just for sample hints.

As an apology, here have a free mini candle : 









Quote:

Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I remember that lawsuit.  That particular McDonald's had also been flagged and warned MANY times because their coffee was WAY WAY over the max. temperature allowed.  Despite all of the repeated warnings, they continued to keep it at that temperature citing that many of their customers buy their coffee togo and drink it later.  I know the US is known for many frivolous lawsuits but the McDonald's coffee one was not one of them imo.
I watched a netflix documentary about them, and this was one part. I really don't see how people got it so twisted around. That poor poor woman. Definitely warranted, and she was only asking for exactly what she needed to pay the medical bills. Yeesh.

I'll get my coffee from starbucks where you can order it at whatever temperature you want, thanks.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I apologize for no spoiler tag, its been put up I actually thought about it right after I posted it, but I went to the mall to get my f*ree Bath and Body Works Candle and Free Loccitane Hand Cream* from Facebook coupons. I came back to edit it and it has already been done. Silly me for forgetting that spoilers aren't just for sample hints.
> 
> ...


 I only order at Starbucks when my coffee stands are closed on Sundays...It feels like I'm cheating every darn time...oops. Oh...and definitely some lawsuits are warranted, absolutely!! I do think there could be tort reform, still...as there are the disgusting "ambulance chasers" who make it hard for people with real issues as your pic showed. 

PS...I stuck it in a spoiler, for those sensitive to it. I work in a hospital and have seen worse...self inflicted no less. Took a while to get the spoiler up on my phone and wasn't really thinking, so apologies peeps.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It definitely looks gold, though, which would look terrible on my cool-toned, extremely fair skin.


 It isn't my favorite highlighter FWIW.  I actually feel like theBalm is overrated for me with their powdered products (e.g. eyeshadows especially) - but I am impressed with their mascara that came in my ipsy bag.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 27, 2012)

I keep hearing about the fiasco for Octobers box. Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only order at Starbucks when my coffee stands are closed on Sundays...It feels like I'm cheating every darn time...oops. Oh...and definitely some lawsuits are warranted, absolutely!! I do think there could be tort reform, still...as there are the disgusting "ambulance chasers" who make it hard for people with real issues as your pic showed.
> 
> PS...I stuck it in a spoiler, for those sensitive to it. I work in a hospital and have seen worse...self inflicted no less. Took a while to get the spoiler up on my phone and wasn't really thinking, so apologies peeps.


 Thank you! I actually prefer Peet's, and its what is right next door to my apartment, and it is a local company, since it was started in Berkeley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However Starbucks offers sugar free syrups for their drinks and I aim to eat as little sugar as possible as a general healthy choice, so I feel like I have more options at Starbucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And absolutely there are tons of examples of totally unwarranted lawsuits, but seems like everybody is quick to cite the mcdonalds coffee incident as the ultimate example of frivolous lawsuits. It was so not the case!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep hearing about the fiasco for Octobers box. Can anyone tell me what it is?


 People are peeved that the Goop boxes (much like previous "branded" forays) weren't anything particularly different from usual. People are also peeved that there are more foil packet samples than usual and that nail polish shades were from last year's collection instead of this year's collection. There were also a few folks with shipping mishaps which they did not feel were properly addressed by Birchbox.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 27, 2012)

Now the coffee picture is to the right of the thread in the 'recent images' box. sigh.


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 27, 2012)

A little off-topic, but are we supposed to get 3/6/12 month coupons? Has everyone who's subbed long enough gotten one, or is it something only certain subscribers get? I've been subbed for 10 months, the past 5 consecutively since June's box. :|


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

As far as foils, I got Kerastese conditioning balm and it was a decent size.. enough to do my whole head, two foils included in the BB and my hair is moderate in thickness(wish for more hair, but it's thick enough when I wear it curly) and about 6" past my shoulders. My other box...the Goop one, was a dud. My worst box ever because I didn't want to try anything from it. Oh well, win some, lose some. I wouldn't have minded receiving a last season polish, since I wear polish according to my mood and what's not to like? Lol, I'll never turn down nail polish! But no polish this month, I got a Malin Goetz mini bottle of body wash, meh..have a lot by other brands/didn't need more and a foil of their facial cleanser. Sprout balm, which I'm giving to a coworker and have a lot of already. I use coupons and get chapstick/balm for free or next to it. Definitely not hurting for more. Some other items..really, I suppose the box isn't a total nightmare, just not that amazeballs this month. There's really nothing wrong with the products, just my personal tastes and BB's picks didn't mesh well this month. That's why I'm not ranting or having issues, although I did have a major shipping delay for one box. Oo..forgot about the Lunabar, sorry ladies, but I love them lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 27, 2012)

No shipping confirmation or email on my replacement box. Now I'm fucking pissed. There's nothing I can do, which really makes me mad. All I can do is send another damn email, but those are evidently getting me no where. I'm so let down right now.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 27, 2012)

On the topic of foils, I think Miss Jessie got it right. Aren't their foils huge? I got almost 6 uses out of their deep treatment sample!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 27, 2012)

This month was a so-so month for me, I love the DDF cleanser, but I also received the LUNA Bar and Mighty Leaf Teas. I also got a few uses out of the Skin Transformer packets and I'm not even going to attempt to use the tiny Caudalie sample. The flower gloss went to my daughters.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

> No shipping confirmation or email on my replacement box. Now I'm fucking pissed. There's nothing I can do, which really makes me mad. All I can do is send another damn email, but those are evidently getting me no where. I'm so let down right now.Â


 I'm sorry to go 1942 on ya, but can we clean up our language? That's for EVERYONE. Please be aware that while this is a free site and expletives can force a point home, using them and other derogatory language isn't necessary. There are people who don't want to see certain words or images, referencing the coffee pic and retarded commentary. Sorry, but true people. I hate to be so PC, because I have a mouth like a sailor, but show some consideration. The language seems to be getting more derogatory and inflammatory lately, which raises everyone's hackles. Most of us are adults and before you think of hitting back with free speech and censorship, realize while you CAN say something, doesn't always mean you SHOULD or need to do so in a manner that can be so polarizing. It's just about respect and courtesy.


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little off-topic, but are we supposed to get 3/6/12 month coupons? Has everyone who's subbed long enough gotten one, or is it something only certain subscribers get? I've been subbed for 10 months, the past 5 consecutively since June's box. :|


 I received 20% discount codes for my 'welcome', 3 and 6 month BB anniversaries.  I finally purchased some items with my 6 month code and 500 points!

Perhaps you should just try to use the promo code ('3months20', '6months20', etc.) around the 13th of the respective month (I received my discount code e-mails on the 12th and 13th of the respective month).  Codes are good for 1 week.  If that fails, then reach out to BB directly and hope that they will give you access to a code.


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 27, 2012)

My friend said that her Jouer MMT wasn't going to work for her once she tried it on and gave the tube to me. I swatched it on my hand and it is HAZEL. For reference I am a BB cream person. Hazel is a crazy-dark almost orange shade. I was about to pitch it but after looking at the swatch, if I can get enough to do my whole face except right around my eyes, I am going to put a pair of tanning goggles on my head and go for Halloween as TAN MOM. The one who was in the news so much. That is the color of the MMT. I seriously may do this.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to go 1942 on ya, but can we clean up our language? That's for EVERYONE. Please be aware that while this is a free site and expletives can force a point home, using them and other derogatory language isn't necessary. There are people who don't want to see certain words or images, referencing the coffee pic and retarded commentary. Sorry, but true people. I hate to be so PC, because I have a mouth like a sailor, but show some consideration. The language seems to be getting more derogatory and inflammatory lately, which raises everyone's hackles. Most of us are adults and before you think of hitting back with free speech and censorship, realize while you CAN say something, doesn't always mean you SHOULD or need to do so in a manner that can be so polarizing. It's just about respect and courtesy.


 Is in the terms and usage of the site somewhere? Can you link me to it, please?


----------



## calexxia (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is in the terms and usage of the site somewhere? Can you link me to it, please?


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/terms-of-service


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

I haven't said it was a violation and don't plan to. That has nothing to do with the post I made.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 27, 2012)

I wanted to make sure I'm not breaking an official rule. I'll make a fair compromise and whiteout/spoiler tag my language, since it's not officially banned.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

> I wanted to make sure I'm not breaking an official rule. I'll make a fair compromise and whiteout/spoiler tag my language, since it's not officially banned.Â


 Directly responding..earlier, I shouldn't have quoted your post as a focus. I did reference other posts and comments, so I'm not singling you out. I apologize if I came across that way. While the mod tag is stuck beside my profile, I didn't and don't intend to use that as leverage, either. That can change at any given moment and don't want other members seeing that and only that. Things just seem to be more inflammatory, especially along the BB threads lately. It's a bit disheartening to see growing disappointments and the threads turning into a place where people only ever want to vent, complain and confront. Myself included, so sorry again for coming out so harsh or seemingly pinpointing you. Not my intentions, at all. Ironically, I'm the one complaining now. Lol, can't win either way!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Decided to cash in my points for my second account &amp; cancel it this is what I got.


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 28, 2012)

I cashed in my $30 in reward points and got the Baggu backpack


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 28, 2012)

Just curious, is there/will there be an "October Plus Two Pack", or did they stop doing that with September's box? I was going to spend my points on the Beauty Blenders, and noticed they were part of the "October's Box" section.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Decided to cash in my points for my second account &amp; cancel it this is what I got.


 That's a pretty color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious, is there/will there be an "October Plus Two Pack", or did they stop doing that with September's box? I was going to spend my points on the Beauty Blenders, and noticed they were part of the "October's Box" section.


 Even if they did end up with an October Plus Two - I doubt it would have the beautyblenders in it.  They usually don't have full-sized stuff in them.

That would be awesome, though!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend said that her Jouer MMT wasn't going to work for her once she tried it on and gave the tube to me. I swatched it on my hand and it is HAZEL. For reference I am a BB cream person. Hazel is a crazy-dark almost orange shade. I was about to pitch it but after looking at the swatch, if I can get enough to do my whole face except right around my eyes, I am going to put a pair of tanning goggles on my head and go for Halloween as TAN MOM. The one who was in the news so much. That is the color of the MMT. I seriously may do this.


 Can I just say I love your idea haha. If you dress up like that for Halloween, please put up a pic for us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry, I should have clarified--since some people got beautyblenders, it shows up under the October products: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/october2012-box-1?limit=all and for September at least, if you spent $25 or more on any September item, they'd send you two samples. I just wanted to squeeze as much bang for my buck as possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even if they did end up with an October Plus Two - I doubt it would have the beautyblenders in it.  They usually don't have full-sized stuff in them.
> 
> That would be awesome, though!


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 28, 2012)

Oooooh, yeah, lol - totally didn't think of it that way.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Sorry, I should have clarified--since some people got beautyblenders, it shows up under the October products:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/october2012-box-1?limit=allÂ and for September at least, if you spent $25 or more on any September item, they'd send you two samples. I just wanted to squeeze as much bang for my buck as possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I'm guessing no, because there are people saying BB told them they exhausted inventory regarding missing boxes and replacements. There's going to be fierce backlash from some if they do, which would be understandable. I like the plus 2 idea and hope BB works out the inventory kinks and can keep offering something like that. It's a great incentive to get us to purchase from the BB shop.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm guessing no, because there are people saying BB told them they exhausted inventory regarding missing boxes and replacements. There's going to be fierce backlash from some if they do, which would be understandable. I like the plus 2 idea and hope BB works out the inventory kinks and can keep offering something like that. It's a great incentive to get us to purchase from the BB shop.


 To build off this, I can totally see them -- and it would be wise of them to go this route due solely to the "WTF are you doing saying you have no inventory and then doing this?" backlash -- not doing this for October (and it *is* the 28th, and it seems like the plus-2 went up before now).  They tend to have things in boxes multiple months (the Ourofluido first showed up, what, over a year ago?  And it's still a popular item for people who have not received it yet, especially if they haven't received a hair oil before), so chances are some of these things are going to reappear in future boxes anyway.  I did notice that for some of the September duos, they had stuff from prior months that were *not* in the September box, so I can also see these items popping up as part of plus-2 selections next month.  From a standpoint of trying to avoid the most customer fury, this seems like their best route this month.

Oh!  I almost forgot to mention this!  I sent them email complaining about sending the Mox lip butter not sealed or wrapped up (if they're not going to seal it, they should have wrapped it in the tissue with whatever else was in that packet) because it showed up open with the hair product foils digging into it, causing come of the goo to be smeared on the top of the box.  Nothing box-ruining, but definitely annoying enough for me to send a complaint email.  I just wanted them to fix this sort of thing in the future.  They replied and said that they didn't have a replacement box to send out (which I did *not* want anyway if they were going to send out the same box because the only things I actually liked were the lip butter -- which I initially salvaged as cuticle conditioner because I was worried about contamination, but I inadvertently used it on my lips, so I've kept with that since I probably cleared the shipping cooties away already, and I actually do like it enough to hope it shows up as part of a plus-2 pack since I don't like it enough to spend $16 on the full-sized version, especially since a big part of the reason I like it is due to the size of the sample -- and the highlighter), but they will send the November box for free, which is cool.  I honestly expected a "We'll send this issue to our packaging group" and nothing more.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm guessing no, because there are people saying BB told them they exhausted inventory regarding missing boxes and replacements. There's going to be fierce backlash from some if they do, which would be understandable. I like the plus 2 idea and hope BB works out the inventory kinks and can keep offering something like that. It's a great incentive to get us to purchase from the BB shop.


 I wouldn't be happy, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be happy, but it wouldn't surprise me.


 That's totally valid, especially if you fell into the "sorry, we're out of inventory" group. Lol, hopefully they don't, because it'd be like sticking their foot in their mouth. But, the Plus 2 pack is a neat incentive..Hopefully they permanently implement something like that. Maybe a combo of really popular/past faves with a current monthly feautured brand/item? That'd be cool.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's totally valid, especially if you fell into the "sorry, we're out of inventory" group. Lol, hopefully they don't, because it'd be like sticking their foot in their mouth. But, the Plus 2 pack is a neat incentive..Hopefully they permanently implement something like that. Maybe a combo of really popular/past faves with a current monthly feautured brand/item? That'd be cool.


Mmm, well, in my experience working retail... the company sends the store two types of products. The actual product we sell, and the samples we can distribute (that are exactly like the product), but are not included in the actual inventory of the store. So I wonder if they have a separate supply of samples that strictly bundled for the Plus 2 or GWP deals.

So even if they have no extra "samples" they might not be able to pull from the Plus 2 ones, because of inventory purposes or maybe it's just not allowed.

Or maybe it's also something like they ran out of surplus samples from October and they can't take any from November.

Just a theory.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mmm, well, in my experience working retail... the company sends the store two types of products. The actual product we sell, and the samples we can distribute (that are exactly like the product), but are not included in the actual inventory of the store. So I wonder if they have a separate supply of samples that strictly bundled for the Plus 2 or GWP deals.
> ...


 Can I just say I adore you? You're freaking hilarious lol...so a post with no bang...not a bad thing, just different. Like the siggy


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a pretty color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I kept debating between Cho &amp; Farrah


----------



## sakurak (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It definitely looks gold, though, which would look terrible on my cool-toned, extremely fair skin.


 FWIW I also have fair cool-toned skin and I was concerned about the Mary Lou-Manizer's goldness - but if use a fluffy brush it goes on sheer such that it imparts luminosity without obvious pigment.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I kept debating between Cho &amp; Farrah


 Ummm... I say get them all?! Lol, I have both and they are fantastic; either way, I don't think you can lose when picking up Zoya polishes! 








> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> FWIW I also have fair cool-toned skin and I was concerned about the Mary Lou-Manizer's goldness - but if use a fluffy brush it goes on sheer such that it imparts luminosity without obvious pigment.


  I used the Lou-Manizer finally and really liked it. I used a fan brush to pick up the product and dust it over the areas I want highlighted. Perfect bit of luminosity and glow..I'm sold and will be buying a full size when I get this one down to pan.


----------



## beautybeth (Oct 28, 2012)

1. My first box was lost in the shipping "snafu". I really wanted to try that Manizer highlighter.

2. The replacement box that I was supposed to get also included the Manizer (yay!) and it currently showing up on my Birchbox account.

3. I got the Goop box, with TINY samples I have already gotten before. Yes, the nail polish was nice, but in the end I just paid 10 dollars for an 8 dollar nail polish, and I didn't even get to choose the color.

I know I should be "glad" I got a box at all.... but sheesh. I am so turned off right now. I don't doubt that they are working hard and doing everything they can to fix this mess of a month, but I feel bummed. November better be good...


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can I just say I adore you? You're freaking hilarious lol...so a post with no bang...not a bad thing, just different. Like the siggy


 



OMIGOSH! I have no idea how to respond?!?! Should I be BLUSHING?! Because I totally am!!!!! I feel so... noticed!!! *tears*

I didn't mean to post a bangless post D:

I blame Hurricane Sandy. She's very distracting. But luckily, I prepared for her and got some emergency provisions:








&lt; this is probably what my happy donut dance looks like. Because everyone has a happy donut dance.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm jelly lol...wait, no jelly donuts? Best of luck with that nasty hurricane, but seriously..love your posts, I read them and snort from laughter sometimes. It takes a lot to make me snort!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2012)

so. i've been scraping as much product out of my small little naked princess tube as possible anytime i go out on the weekends. i'm sadly hooked on this stuff.

i said before that i wouldn't use points on a product this expensive but something about it has me HOOKED (maybe the almond oil in it is addictive perhaps).

i closed my regular account and set up a gift account through the same account email. does anyone know if i can review products on that account to add to the points i have now? if that's the case, maybe i'll cave in and get the lip shine.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so. i've been scraping as much product out of my small little naked princess tube as possible anytime i go out on the weekends. i'm sadly hooked on this stuff.
> 
> ...


 Did you have points on the old account?  On the new account, did those review points go to the old account?  I do know that you cannot transfer points, so it's just going to depend on whether you use the same login information on the new account.  Birchbox might not even consider it to be a new account if you used the same email for both subscriptions, but you're going to have to look at where the points for the reviews are going.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1. My first box was lost in the shipping "snafu". I really wanted to try that Manizer highlighter.
> 
> ...


 My replacement box has yet to ship. They promised me a notification on Friday. Didn't happen. No updates on my page. I'm hoping for points now. It's pretty clear that it's stupid to continue to hope for my replacement box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you have points on the old account?  On the new account, did those review points go to the old account?  I do know that you cannot transfer points, so it's just going to depend on whether you use the same login information on the new account.  Birchbox might not even consider it to be a new account if you used the same email for both subscriptions, but you're going to have to look at where the points for the reviews are going.


 i had points left from my old (regular subscription) account. then i activated my 3 month gift account with that same email and received my first gift box last week. i haven't received any way review that first gift box for points yet, but i also don't know how gift accounts work entirely. i guess we'll just wait and see!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm jelly lol...wait, no jelly donuts? Best of luck with that nasty hurricane, but seriously..love your posts, I read them and snort from laughter sometimes. It takes a lot to make me snort!


AHHH No alas, I am but a simple soul- no filled donuts for I.

Nothing's going on right now as far as I can tell but I've been in my room all day thinking about cleaning...

On a different note:: I just ordered the Clarisonic Mia2 from Sephora just now and I'm freaking out!!!! Big purchases give me anxiety I think.... guhhhhh

Also I'm watching extreme couponing and I think this scares me more than Paranormal Activity.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> AHHH No alas, I am but a simple soul- no filled donuts for I.
> ...


 Lol, the combo of making a big purchase and watching a show about hoarder/couponators might be doing it!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, the combo of making a big purchase and watching a show about hoarder/couponators might be doing it!


Don't use your logic on me!!! It hurts teh brains!!!! x_X

I did use a coupon though lolllll


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't use your logic on me!!! It hurts teh brains!!!! x_X
> ...


 Those hoarder's would be proud. I am a fan of the show...I'm amazed and a little grossed out by the amount of stockpiling these peeps are able to do..I know 2 people who have that skill and madness..lol, I've picked up some tips and tricks, but will never be on that level!


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 28, 2012)

Maybe if they are casting for "mascara hoarders" or "lip product hoarders" they will find me.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 28, 2012)

I did see an October Pick 2 up for a little while, but very soon it became just the LA Fresh option, and then it wouldn't let you select that, either.

I used a 20% off coupon the other day and points, got the following for $10 total, free shipping:

Zoya Skylar

Color Club Editorial

Deborah Lippmann On the Beach

Deborah Lippmann Modern Love


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those hoarder's would be proud. I am a fan of the show...I'm amazed and a little grossed out by the amount of stockpiling these peeps are able to do..I know 2 people who have that skill and madness..lol, I've picked up some tips and tricks, but will never be on that level!


I want them to organize my room like they organize their stockpile. 

I do love how some of them donate their stockpiles to charity. I think that's rad.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 29, 2012)

> I want them to organize my room like they organize their stockpile.Â  I do love how some of them donate their stockpiles to charity. I think that's rad.


 There was serious backlash after the first season, because most came off as hoarders and shelf clearers.. they've focused more on highlighting how the couponing can be good, too. Not to say the first season couponers don't donate or do good, but you only saw their stockpiles and a crazy haul. I can usually get decent deals on household and drugstore items, evident that I have 5+ tubes of toothpaste I paid tax only on and haven't purchased since the beginning of the year...or something like that. That's after donating for the annual food/household drive a church I attend hosts and my older brother picking through on occasion..plus there are 4 people in my household lol. I know several ladies are pretty savvy and much more skilled than I around here on MuT regarding couponing.


----------



## astokes (Oct 29, 2012)

Ah, I got a 25% off code! &amp; I have $30 in points!

I don't know what to buy. Lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2012)

What have you had your eye on? And what do you need to replace? If I were in your position I would probably try a new foundation or maybe shadow palette I normally wouldn't buy.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, I got a 25% off code! &amp; I have $30 in points!
> 
> I don't know what to buy. Lol.


 Maybe a perfume if they have one you like. That's a good chunk of money off an always pricey item.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 29, 2012)

So I did get my box a week or so ago but never paid too much attention to the contents and set my box aside for later use. My box was Box 1.


essieÂ® fall picks Nail Polish Collection -- 885 Power Clutch
Joanna Vargas Daily Serum -- 5 ml
Kiehl's Aromatic Blends: Orange Flower &amp; Lychee - Liquid Body Cleanser -- 2.2 oz
LUNA Fiber Chocolate Raspberry
Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss -- Barely Coral
So my thoughts.

Birchbox introduced me to Essie as prior to getting my first Essie from them I only bought OPI, China Glaze, Wet n Wild, Sinful Colors and from time to time Sally Hansen, Fingerpaints and anything else that caught my eye. Normally I wouldn't care for this dark shade of gray since it reminds me of sidewalks on a rainy day when it turns that dark gray with the rain. I think it might work as a base for a glitter polish or for a lighter color that I want an extra bit of pop but I don't think I'll use it strictly on it's own.

The Joanna Vargas Daily Serum is a small tube but I have found that like many eye cream products you literally only need a couple of pea size amounts for both eyes and face so this should last at least a week if not longer enough for me to decide if I want to continue to use it by purchasing a full size amount or not. To clarify, this is a face product but like eye creams you need to use only a small amount since serums tend to be concentrated.

The Kiehl's Aromatic Blends: Orange Flower &amp; Lychee is one of the items I'm really happy with. It smells so good that just on it's smell I'd buy a full size (eventually). It's a good size for a sample and it's not another foil packet.

LUNA Fiber Chocolate Raspberry. This one I do have a problem with. This has been my major complaint with Birchbox and that food products should not be sent to customers since people with food allergies can't eat those products. In my case I'm allergic to raspberries and ingesting raspberries breaks me out into hives, my throat swells up, my hands swell up. I wasn't always allergic to raspberries but have been since I was nine. I avoid raspberries in food products and in cosmetic products. So the LUNA bar I gave to my daughter who isn't allergic to raspberries. I really wish they would stop sending food products out OR give members the option to opt out of getting food items.

Once I saw the packaging of the Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss I remembered that a different company had sent me out a mini set of four which included the Barely Coral. Birchbox sent me one which is exactly the same size as the ones from the other company. I'm happy with the sample color I liked the Barely Coral the first time I got it and I still like it. I don't think I'd buy a full size one though due to the cost ($26).

Overall it's a pretty good box and if I weren't allergic to raspberries I'd give eat the LUNA bar but I'd still complain that they shouldn't include food items.


----------



## astokes (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 29, 2012)

My box page finally updated, and I even got a shipping confirmation, even though it hasn't updated yet! Everyone, your lighting of candles and rain dancing to the Birchbox gods has worked (because I'm sure you all did that, right?). I'm getting new products, apparently. The heck? 





I guess I'm getting box 22. If you can't see the picture, it has:


Ouidad Climate Control Heat &amp; Humidity Gel (I live in dry SoCal weather and have fine hair. Derp)
theBalm cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer (YEAH GIRL)
Lucy B. Cosmetics Roll On Perfume Oil Duo
Vitivia Vitamin capsules (No real use for these, but whatever)
LUNA Protein Chocolate Peanut Butter


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box page finally updated, and I even got a shipping confirmation, even though it hasn't updated yet! Everyone, your lighting of candles and rain dancing to the Birchbox gods has worked (because I'm sure you all did that, right?). I'm getting new products, apparently. The heck?
> 
> ...


 Woo hoo!  Congrats!  I actually liked the Vitivia capsules after I tried them.  Not enough to buy them for $55...but I thought they were pretty good!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 29, 2012)

Because of the new box contents, that means I get fifty more points in reviews. Sweet!


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because of the new box contents, that means I get fifty more points in reviews. Sweet!


 ...did you already review your old stuff...?


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ...did you already review your old stuff...?


 Yeah. I reviewed it a while ago.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ...did you already review your old stuff...?


 I do the same thing. I review before I even get my box...I'm a cheater like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, I actually used the products in my old box. I only got a partial one time use out of the Caudalie Serum since mine was basically empty, but I wouldn't have reviewed them if I couldn't try them. That seems like it's not very helpful to anyone.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 30, 2012)

Helpful to me!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 30, 2012)

Touche, I guess.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Helpful to me!


LOL my thoughts exactly. I at least look at the sample before reviewing, but honestly? I don't think it's really cheating to fill out the survey before trying it. Most of the questions are about your knowledge of the brand &amp; product, and how you felt about the size of the sample. It's not like there's a question that asks, "Did this sample change your life after three uses?"


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 30, 2012)

If my box ships super late (like the past 2 months), I review my items early so I don't forget. If it ships around normal time, I wait and try the products before reviewing them. I feel like their surveys need to be updated though. It doesn't really ask much.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I did get my box a week or so ago but never paid too much attention to the contents and set my box aside for later use. My box was Box 1.
> 
> ...


 Is the Joanna Vargas just for the eyes? I thought it was a face serum...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

I wasn't clear on that was I. Oops.

Yes, it's a face product but like eye creams this you only need a small amount. Serums are very concentrated so you don't need much.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't clear on that was I. Oops.
> 
> Yes, it's a face product but like eye creams this you only need a small amount. Serums are very concentrated so you don't need much.


Oh, OK.. I was just wondering (wouldn't want to use a heavy eye serum on my whole face, especially since I break out pretty easy)! You're right though, a few drops should be enough, so this is probably going to last a while. I was glad to find out that you can use the top as a lid to close the tube, but then my kitten chewed on that part, so it wouldn't be sanitary to do that now... well, he's so cute, he can get away with anything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 31, 2012)

I sent an email to Paulina, the girl who's been helping me with getting my replacement box, wishing her the best right now. I feel like an as***** for complaining so much about my damn replacement box when they're experiencing a hurricane and its aftermath. Hopefully all of the Birchbox team is okay.


----------



## CourtneyB (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent an email to Paulina, the girl who's been helping me with getting my replacement box, wishing her the best right now. I feel like an as***** for complaining so much about my damn replacement box when they're experiencing a hurricane and its aftermath. Hopefully all of the Birchbox team is okay.


That's quite nice of you. In fairness to you, it sounds like your issues occured pre-Hurricane, but all the same, I bet they appreciate it. =)


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 31, 2012)

I finally got around to trying the JV daily serum and I LOVE THE SMELL of it - and how light it feels.  I'm going to keep using the rest of this sample but I hope I don't fall in love with it since it's kind of $pendy, lol.  I have to say my first impression is pretty good, though.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got around to trying the JV daily serum and I LOVE THE SMELL of it - and how light it feels.  I'm going to keep using the rest of this sample but I hope I don't fall in love with it since it's kind of $pendy, lol.  I have to say my first impression is pretty good, though.


I finally got around to trying the serum today, too. Is it a vanilla-y smell? I can't quite place it. I really like it and can't wait to see if it does any good. I'm with you, though... I hope I don't find it a necessary part of my routine, or I will have to make a big decision about whether or not to fork over that much money for it!

Somewhat related, I really like Philosophy's "Help Me" night treatment and find it is worth the money. It's one of the only products I've ever used that has made a clear difference in the clarity and radiance of my skin.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 31, 2012)

I have my Joanna Vargas serum up for swap if anyone is interested. I loved getting a full-sized Essie in my Birchbox, although I did trade mine since I have a polish in that shade. I like Luna bars and the different foods that they send, but I understand why some would not wish to receive them. I detested the smell of the body oil, but it broke before my box got to me, so customer service is giving me a free box.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Oct 31, 2012)

My oil spilled all over my box too!  They wrote me yesterday saying that they were out of inventory and that they were giving me 100 points to say they're sorry.  Maybe it's not a free box because I'm not subscribed annually?  Hey, I'm happy with the 10 bucks.  I'll use them at some point.


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My oil spilled all over my box too!  They wrote me yesterday saying that they were out of inventory and that they were giving me 100 points to say they're sorry.  Maybe it's not a free box because I'm not subscribed annually?  Hey, I'm happy with the 10 bucks.  I'll use them at some point.


 Interesting...my oil spilled all over too.  It totally soaked through the inner box to the outer "goop" box.  There was only a few drops remaining.

Hoping to see a few points, but not worrying about it.  Not expecting to hear much with Sandy.  Speaking of which, are all the NY and NJ MUTers okay?


----------



## lunadust (Oct 31, 2012)

My south Jersey neighborhood made out pretty good compared to everyone else. Tons of downed trees and power outages but thankfully not much property damage. I didn't lose power myself.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting...my oil spilled all over too.  It totally soaked through the inner box to the outer "goop" box.  There was only a few drops remaining.
> 
> Hoping to see a few points, but not worrying about it.  Not expecting to hear much with Sandy.  Speaking of which, are all the NY and NJ MUTers okay?


 
There's a thread about the hurricane.. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130179/hurricane-sandy


----------



## LAtPoly (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> There's a thread about the hurricane.. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130179/hurricane-sandy


 Thanks for sharing... I'm going to check it out.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 2, 2012)

The tracking info for my replacement box has finally updated. It says it's been processed trough the USPS facility in Bellmawr, NJ as of today, so I'm guessing that means the post offices there are starting to get back to business. I'm mostly excited that postal service is starting to resume.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 2, 2012)

I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but I thought I would add this. My mom got a shipping notification on the 17th, then after no box she emailed and said it actually didn't ship and that they ran out of boxes. They weren't even going to refund her just not charge for November. I reply feel they should have given her a refund and a free box in November or at least some points. She thought it was ridiculous and canceled today.


----------



## salth04 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but I thought I would add this. My mom got a shipping notification on the 17th, then after no box she emailed and said it actually didn't ship and that they ran out of boxes. They weren't even going to refund her just not charge for November. I reply feel they should have given her a refund and a free box in November or at least some points. She thought it was ridiculous and canceled today.


 I had a similar issue. My box got shipped out but went to the wrong city and has been MIA ever since. They didn't offer me a replacement nor refund but are giving me a November box for free..I had already unsubbed so I'm less than thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would have rather taken 100 points and spent it on a full-size item I know I'd enjoy!


----------



## salth04 (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anyone here ordered the full size Vasanti Brighten Up? I got my order last week with my BB points and my Vasanti is only filled halfway. I emailed BB, even though filling bottles isn't exactly their domain, but with Sandy I don't expect to hear back for a bit. I did get a response from Vasanti that this is normal but it just doesn't make any sense! Had I known I was spending $34 for a small, half-filled product.. I wouldn't have! Disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just curious if anyone had a similar problem?!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *salth04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone here ordered the full size Vasanti Brighten Up? I got my order last week with my BB points and my Vasanti is only filled halfway. I emailed BB, even though filling bottles isn't exactly their domain, but with Sandy I don't expect to hear back for a bit. I did get a response from Vasanti that this is normal but it just doesn't make any sense! Had I known I was spending $34 for a small, half-filled product.. I wouldn't have! Disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just curious if anyone had a similar problem?!


 Thanks for letting us know. I was considering using points on this.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *salth04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone here ordered the full size Vasanti Brighten Up? I got my order last week with my BB points and my Vasanti is only filled halfway. I emailed BB, even though filling bottles isn't exactly their domain, but with Sandy I don't expect to hear back for a bit. I did get a response from Vasanti that this is normal but it just doesn't make any sense! Had I known I was spending $34 for a small, half-filled product.. I wouldn't have! Disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just curious if anyone had a similar problem?!


  Can't you return it?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 3, 2012)

> > Has anyone here ordered the full size Vasanti Brighten Up? I got my order last week with my BB points and my Vasanti is only filled halfway. I emailed BB, even though filling bottles isn't exactly their domain, but with Sandy I don't expect to hear back for a bit. I did get a response from Vasanti that this is normal but it just doesn't make any sense! Had I known I was spending $34 for a small, half-filled product.. I wouldn't have! Disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just curious if anyone had a similar problem?!
> 
> 
> Â Can't you return it?


 OMG. I just ordered that. I don't expect to get my order yet because of the hurricane, but now I am concerned about shady business practices again, an issue Birchbox needs to be more wary of. Why fill a full-size product half full? I do know it only calls for a pea-sized amount and the sample I got in my September Birchbox is still going, but come one, I expect a full-size product when I order a full-size product. Is Vasanti trying do deceive people by packaging double the size of the product?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2012)

Ooh, good job, Birchbox:  Changing your free shipping policy to include any of the *brands* -- not just *products* -- from the October boxes?  Good way to boost shop sales!  I approve this new policy.  There have been many,*many* times when I've thought, "Y'know, I would buy this and this and this if the entire *brand* was on sale and not just that one item."  I just hope they keep it around for a few months -- and that any resulting orders don't slam the warehouse/shipping facility beyond their capacity when they're still trying to recover from the hurricane.  Time to go see whether they have any goodies tempting enough to get me to clear out my points in an account or two!

As a side note, I honestly cannot believe that they're planning on starting shipping monthly boxes on the 7th.  It just seems really, *really* quick!  They must have had some super fast  -- sorry, my brain is operating with a growing screaming headache, so I can't think of any fast (or just *any*, for that matter) superheroes at the moment -- helping over there.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 3, 2012)

My replacement box finally arrived! Unfortunately, my Mary Lou-Manizer had the fingerprint of doom in it, so I'm not sure I want to use it. But hey, at least my box finally arrived.


----------



## wadedl (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, good job, Birchbox:  Changing your free shipping policy to include any of the *brands* -- not just *products* -- from the October boxes?  Good way to boost shop sales!  I approve this new policy.  There have been many,*many* times when I've thought, "Y'know, I would buy this and this and this if the entire *brand* was on sale and not just that one item."  I just hope they keep it around for a few months -- and that any resulting orders don't slam the warehouse/shipping facility beyond their capacity when they're still trying to recover from the hurricane.  Time to go see whether they have any goodies tempting enough to get me to clear out my points in an account or two!
> 
> As a side note, I honestly cannot believe that they're planning on starting shipping monthly boxes on the 7th.  It just seems really, *really* quick!  They must have had some super fast  -- sorry, my brain is operating with a growing screaming headache, so I can't think of any fast (or just *any*, for that matter) superheroes at the moment -- helping over there.


 What I am assuming is they are going to start shipping ASAP because they are behind because of everything and they may have gotten a head start because of the problems last month. If the warehouses have been affected in any way they might not have as much storage space and want to get things out of there.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 3, 2012)

I think making featured brands eligible for free shipping is a good idea, too. Part of falling in love with a sample is the idea you want to further explore the brand and other products. Good job BB..make that permanent, please!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Nov 4, 2012)

> I finally got around to trying the serum today, too. Is it a vanilla-y smell? I can't quite place it. I really like it and can't wait to see if it does any good. I'm with you, though... I hope I don't find it a necessary part of my routine, or I will have to make a big decision about whether or not to fork over that much money for it! Somewhat related, I really like Philosophy's "Help Me" night treatment and find it is worth the money. It's one of the only products I've ever used that has made a clear difference in the clarity and radiance of my skin.


 I put it on my bf the other day (lol he secretly loves being pampered) and he said mmmmm Creamsicles! I had been trying to figure out the smell for almost a week. I think the green color threw me off.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think making featured brands eligible for free shipping is a good idea, too. Part of falling in love with a sample is the idea you want to further explore the brand and other products. Good job BB..make that permanent, please!


 I agree -- much more tempting to buy stuff when you have a little freedom to choose!



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put it on my bf the other day (lol he secretly loves being pampered) and he said mmmmm Creamsicles! I had been trying to figure out the smell for almost a week. I think the green color threw me off.


Yeah! I was thinking cream soda the last couple of days. I think the color threw me off, too.

It's awesome that you used your bf as a guinea pig, hee hee! I got my husband to get a pedicure with me a couple of times, but I don't think I could get him to put anything on his face... I don't think he even washes his face with anything other than water! If I did that, I'd have zits all over the place!

How you do like the serum? It has made my skin super duper velvety soft, but I haven't seen any visible results yet. I'm trying to decide whether I should buy the Philosophy serum I used regularly for a while and loved or spend a bit extra for this one.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Nov 4, 2012)

> Yeah! I was thinking cream soda the last couple of days. I think the color threw me off, too. It's awesome that you used your bf as a guinea pig, hee hee! I got my husband to get a pedicure with me a couple of times, but I don't think I could get him to put anything on his face... I don't think he even washes his face with anything other than water! If I did that, I'd have zits all over the place! How you do like the serum? It has made my skin super duper velvety soft, but I haven't seen any visible results yet. I'm trying to decide whether I should buy the Philosophy serum I used regularly for a while and loved or spend a bit extra for this one.


 I used it for about 3 or 4 days and I got a gigantic zit right under my nose. I generally don't break out (esp big zits!) so I just assumed it was from the serum. That's why I used it on my bf lol. I actually made my bf wash his face with some of the DDF brightening cleanser then I applied the serum. He likes the attention and I'm happy to give it to him lol. He would never do it himself without prompting from me.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used it for about 3 or 4 days and I got a gigantic zit right under my nose. I generally don't break out (esp big zits!) so I just assumed it was from the serum. That's why I used it on my bf lol.
> 
> I actually made my bf wash his face with some of the DDF brightening cleanser then I applied the serum. He likes the attention and I'm happy to give it to him lol. He would never do it himself without prompting from me.


 hee!! i love that you pamper your bf with skincare!

boo to zits... i hope i have better luck; i'm prone to breakouts so easily!


----------



## MandyLeigh (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the reply.






No, I don't have multiple accounts. Just my 1 and the strange thing is my mother had an account which were not linked together at all. We are not at the same address but same area.  Even though we are different ages, completely different skin/hair types and have different needs and interests we would get the same stuff. It's like they went by location. I'm not saying this was true, it just seems that way for us. My mom got Juicy Couture as well. So now I have hers plus mine from each delivery. A 60 year old woman has no interest in JC.

I've contacted them about the J.C. and also Brozning products. My profile didn't have anything that would make them send so much bronzer or foundation dark as bronze. They were sweet and kind but it seems it's part of their job and they ignore it becuase nothing changed. I have a pile of it now going on Ebay and I think I'll just laugh if I get yet another bronzing product or JC sample in my next box.

I do want to say that accounts were quit different. I had to call one time to deal with a billing issue and they were super sweet and fixed the problem with out issue. I would say they went above and beyond for me. Very good Customer Service in that department.


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 5, 2012)

After 5 emails and 3 calls prior to Sandy, I had given up hope. After the storm I decided I wasn't going to call anymore since I knew they had issues but I was shocked this afternoon to find it in my mailbox. t was a great surprise that I got a completely different box! I got the Essie I wanted so so bad . BTW, I also got my full size order that I got with the thank you code. Funny how the crazy bb shipping works. Hope all you ladies that are still waiting will get yours too!


----------



## cosmia (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope everyone's boxes turn up soon!


----------



## lady41 (Nov 7, 2012)

Has anyone placed a full sized order in the last few days and has actually gotten it shipped?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 8, 2012)

> I hope everyone's boxes turn up soon!


 I ordered on October 30th and got the e-mail saying it shipped on November 3rd. The tracking # doesn't work. Wyen I ordered in April, I had my package in 3 days.


----------



## PaulaG (Nov 9, 2012)

I ordered the Caudalie gift set 2 days ago and got the shipped email today.


----------



## alice blue (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone placed a full sized order in the last few days and has actually gotten it shipped?


 I ordered a Baggu Duck Bag a couple days ago and it came today. Love it, btw. I also love the Baggu zipper bags. That is how I used some of my points because I couldn't choose a beauty product I liked.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 10, 2012)

I ordered Mary Lou Manizer on Nov 3rd and got it on Thursday.. And it was totally broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took a picture and sent it to BB but haven't heard back yet. I want a new one!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> I ordered Mary Lou Manizer on Nov 3rd and got it on Thursday.. And it was totally broken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took a picture and sent it to BB but haven't heard back yet. I want a new one!


 That sucks, but you might be able to re-press it. Hopefully you get a good response! And soon..


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 10, 2012)

Once I hear back from them I will decide what to do but I probably will try pressing it. A good protion of it fell out when I opened it (helloooo shimmer everywhere), I hope they send me a new one.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> Once I hear back from them I will decide what to do but I probably will try pressing it. A good protion of it fell out when I opened it (helloooo shimmer everywhere), I hope they send me a new one.


 I happened to knock my UD Naked2 off the counter and everything was good, except the black. I have white bath mats, not so white anymore and that's after several washes and treatments! O_O I feel your pain lol.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 10, 2012)

> I happened to knock my UD Naked2 off the counter and everything was good, except the black. I have white bath mats, not so white anymore and that's after several washes and treatments! O_O I feel your pain lol.


 Haha it's the one time you wish UD wasn't so pigmented. I had a UD perversion single (old formula) break but luckily (?) it missed the rug. There is nothing that makes you feel sick like a palette falling!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> Haha it's the one time you wish UD wasn't so pigmented. I had a UD perversion single (old formula) break but luckily (?) it missed the rug. There is nothing that makes you feel sick like a palette falling!


 Lol yes! Sadly, it was like a movie slow mo..now it looks like my plushy mats have a few mold spots! Lol, I sat on my toilet and lamented my loss for a moment, then tried to clean up.. what a mess!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol yes! Sadly, it was like a movie slow mo..now it looks like my plushy mats have a few mold spots! Lol, I sat on my toilet and lamented my loss for a moment, then tried to clean up.. what a mess!


 This would be when I would haul myself down to Fred Meyer/Michael's/etc. for some Rit and pick a nice, dark color to hide the stains.  I've done this a couple of times, although my stains are usually coffee or tea.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> This would be when I would haul myself down to Fred Meyer/Michael's/etc. for some Rit and pick a nice, dark color to hide the stains. Â I've done this a couple of times, although my stains are usually coffee or tea.


 Omg.. I think I love you..why didn't I think of that?! I'll be doing that..too bad my Michael's coupon expired. I'll check the Sunday paper tomorrow and go. Excellent suggestion!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg.. I think I love you..why didn't I think of that?! I'll be doing that..too bad my Michael's coupon expired. I'll check the Sunday paper tomorrow and go. Excellent suggestion!


 they have a phone app, too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> they have a phone app, too! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol, I should know this! I used to pop into Joann's only and occasionally, now I go wherever I can find stuff cheapest! Although, I buy my cupcake holders and Mona Lisa pink soap exclusively at Michael's now. First items, they're cute and I love all the patterns and did I mention cheap(usually just grab some from the checkout bins)? The soap, because I couldn't find it anywhere else locally lol.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I should know this! I used to pop into Joann's only and occasionally, now I go wherever I can find stuff cheapest! Although, I buy my cupcake holders and Mona Lisa pink soap exclusively at Michael's now. First items, they're cute and I love all the patterns and did I mention cheap(usually just grab some from the checkout bins)? The soap, because I couldn't find it anywhere else locally lol.


 What is this soap?  Why don't I know about it?  heh

Michael's usually has internet printable coupons, too if you don't have a newspaper one or one on your phone app.  I love Michael's for their coupons.  And because I don't have to cross a bridge and pay $5 toll to get crafty stuff.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> What is this soap? Â Why don't I know about it? Â heh Michael's usually has internet printable coupons, too if you don't have a newspaper one or one on your phone app. Â I love Michael's for their coupons. Â And because I don't have to cross a bridge and pay $5 toll to get crafty stuff. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's a brush cleanser and I use it to clean my makeup brushes! Amazing ladies here turned me on to it lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What is this soap?  Why don't I know about it?  heh
> ...


----------

